# TinBoats Twitter - Random posts



## Jim

No, we are not on Twitter.....Never will be, but you can post your random posts here. Here you can blurb what you want that does warrant its own thread.

You have something to say? Something on your mind? Just feel free to post it here all day long any time. Twitter has nothing on TB. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

I saved a drowning frog out of my pool this morning at 5:30 AM. I was eating breakfast and looking at the toxic dump of a pool and I could see commotion on the surface. Poor little frog was on its last leg. Its alive because of me! \/ 

If it was a rodent, It would still be there. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nickk

for breakfast I had a blueberry muffin and coffee....





that's my impression of what Twitter is, it takes the pointless status updates of Facebook and makes them non-interactive.


----------



## Waterwings

I've never been on Twitter, MySpace, or Facebook, but I have stayed in Holiday Inn Express several times.


----------



## Nickk

Jim said:


> I saved a drowning frog out of my pool this morning at 5:30 AM. I was eating breakfast and looking at the toxic dump of a pool and I could see commotion on the surface. Poor little frog was on its last leg. Its alive because of me! \/
> 
> If it was a rodent, It would still be there. :mrgreen:




I saved a couple frogs at a skatepark that were stuck in a bowl.

I also saved a rat from one at a park(in Chicago).


----------



## G3_Guy

I woke up this morning at 6:25am...

 

I'm not a Twitter or Myspace fan but I do enjoy Facebook. It's a good way to catch up with old friends. I also use it to invite others to visit sites I am a member of like TB, ETF & DHF and to promote my wife's photography business. Free advertising has always been my favorite.


----------



## grizzly

why do women wear a pair of panties, but only one bra?


----------



## ober51

I really don't feel like going early to class to work with my bizarre partner or giving my presentation tonight during class. Maybe I'll come down with Swine?


----------



## Bubba

grizzly said:


> why do women wear a pair of panties, but only one bra?



:lol: 



I'm going today to have my new set of tires put on the truck and get an alignment done.


----------



## poolie

I always try to save the frogs from the evil skimmers... I like frogs  Yesterday morning there was a mole swimming around in the pool and I broke down and scooped it out (mostly because I didn't want it floating around in the pool dead all day). The cat promptly finished it off so all is well.




Jim said:


> I saved a drowning frog out of my pool this morning at 5:30 AM. I was eating breakfast and looking at the toxic dump of a pool and I could see commotion on the surface. Poor little frog was on its last leg. Its alive because of me! \/
> 
> If it was a rodent, It would still be there. :mrgreen:


----------



## poolie

The guy sitting in the cube next to me eats all day and smacks loudly as he eats. Wonder if I'll get fired if I rip his lips off?


----------



## Waterwings

poolie said:


> The guy sitting in the cube next to me eats all day and smacks loudly as he eats. Wonder if I'll get fired if I rip his lips off?




Do the same thing while you're eating and see if it annoys him. It might bring his attention to the problem he has......................or then again, maybe not.


----------



## poolie

Waterwings said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy sitting in the cube next to me eats all day and smacks loudly as he eats. Wonder if I'll get fired if I rip his lips off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do the same thing while you're eating and see if it annoys him. It might bring his attention to the problem he has......................or then again, maybe not.
Click to expand...


It's one of my pet peeves. I don't think I could do it long enough to make an impact without screaming. He's just over here from India and I understand from a friend who grew up in India that smacking is acceptable behavior. He said I should just whack the guy in the back of the head and tell him to stop it. HR would walk me to the door.


----------



## Jim

poolie said:


> The guy sitting in the cube next to me eats all day and smacks loudly as he eats. Wonder if I'll get fired if I rip his lips off?



:LOL2:


The Guy from India in the cube next door walked over and told me to put my music lower...It was on the lowest possible volume before silence.


----------



## russ010

I have a resident bait monkey living on my shoulders...


----------



## Quackrstackr

Jim said:


> I saved a drowning frog out of my pool this morning at 5:30 AM. I was eating breakfast and looking at the toxic dump of a pool and I could see commotion on the surface. Poor little frog was on its last leg. Its alive because of me! \/



I shot a big bullfrog out of my buddy's pool with a .44mag loaded with rat shot a few weeks ago. We were on our way to a camping expedition / bachelor party and it fried up mighty tasty beside the catfish later that night. :lol: 

I'm getting ready to head out on a 5 hour solo road trip to meet up with several buddies and goof off for the next 3 1/2 days. Hopefully, you'll be hearing from me again about Sunday evening.


----------



## ACarbone624

I just picked my nose and scratched my butt :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

The tall ships are rolling into Boston. I'm going for a walk. Maybe tomorrow I will bring my camera and take a few shots.


----------



## poolie

russ010 said:


> I have a resident bait monkey living on my shoulders...


 
I believe his sibling has moved in over here an started whispering in my ear as well. What did me make you buy? I'm on the hook for 5 reels and 2 rods this past week.


----------



## Jim

poolie said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a resident bait monkey living on my shoulders...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe his sibling has moved in over here an started whispering in my ear as well. What did me make you buy? I'm on the hook for 5 reels and 2 rods this past week.
Click to expand...


nice man..details please!


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a resident bait monkey living on my shoulders...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe his sibling has moved in over here an started whispering in my ear as well. What did me make you buy? I'm on the hook for 5 reels and 2 rods this past week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nice man..details please!
Click to expand...


2 Curado E7
3 Citica 200E's

I fell in love with Curado E after borrowing my brother's. A review on (tackletour.com I believe) said that the Citica was almost as good except not quite as smooth due to less bearings. I bought one of each, and yes the Curado is a smoother reel, but only by a minor amount. Not enough to pay an extra $50 to get all Curado's. The Curado's will go on my worm rods which is what I fish with most of the time.

Picked up 2 Kistler LTA's off eBay. They were both reconditioned, but it's a cheap way to test the waters on an otherwise expensive rod. One was an 1 1/2 shorter I picked up for $60 (I figure it went from a fast action to an x-fast action) and one had a crack in the cork handle repaired for $70. Not bad considering they're $250 rods. 

I'm not even going to go into the box of jigs and worms that showed up yesterday.... hey I'm just trying to stimulate the economy


----------



## russ010

poolie said:


> Picked up 2 Kistler LTA's off eBay. They were both reconditioned, but it's a cheap way to test the waters on an otherwise expensive rod. One was an 1 1/2 shorter I picked up for $60 (I figure it went from a fast action to an x-fast action) and one had a crack in the cork handle repaired for $70. Not bad considering they're $250 rods.
> 
> I'm not even going to go into the box of jigs and worms that showed up yesterday.... hey I'm just trying to stimulate the economy



So you're the one that got the Kistlers for $60... I was watching them, then forgot and never bid. Dang it! You'll like them - being shorter will actually help you out in the long run with what you use to fish with and your hooksets. 

I just ordered a Falcon LowRider 6'10" jig rod.. and a TON of different west coast baits that I'm pretty sure aren't used here... we'll see how well they work at Acworth in a few more weeks


----------



## poolie

I cheat. I have a software package to jump in at the last second and places a bid. Sniping I believe it's called. Unless someone bids it up past what I'll pay, I almost always win.

That LowRider will be nice.



russ010 said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up 2 Kistler LTA's off eBay. They were both reconditioned, but it's a cheap way to test the waters on an otherwise expensive rod. One was an 1 1/2 shorter I picked up for $60 (I figure it went from a fast action to an x-fast action) and one had a crack in the cork handle repaired for $70. Not bad considering they're $250 rods.
> 
> I'm not even going to go into the box of jigs and worms that showed up yesterday.... hey I'm just trying to stimulate the economy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're the one that got the Kistlers for $60... I was watching them, then forgot and never bid. Dang it! You'll like them - being shorter will actually help you out in the long run with what you use to fish with and your hooksets.
> 
> I just ordered a Falcon LowRider 6'10" jig rod.. and a TON of different west coast baits that I'm pretty sure aren't used here... we'll see how well they work at Acworth in a few more weeks
Click to expand...


----------



## Brine

Breaking News.....Apparently Michael Jackson has died!


----------



## poolie

Brine said:


> Breaking News.....Apparently Michael Jackson has died!



Who's that?


----------



## Jim

close to 50 people on this floor and only one microwave. You think they will say something If I put a microwave in my cube?


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> close to 50 people on this floor and only one microwave. You think they will say something If I put a microwave in my cube?



Not if you let everyone burn their popcorn in it.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> close to 50 people on this floor and only one microwave. You think they will say something If I put a microwave in my cube?



I would go with a nice crock pot - start cooking those nice lunches as soon as you get in and let everyone "Smell what Jim is Cooking!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Captain Ahab

I have nothing to add
well I do, just nothing clever. . . .


----------



## bassboy1

poolie said:


> I cheat. I have a software package to jump in at the last second and places a bid. Sniping I believe it's called. Unless someone bids it up past what I'll pay, I almost always win.


Shoot, I do that too, just the old fashion way. Sit there with a clock w/second hand, and keep hitting refresh. At about 2 seconds to go, hit send, and it usually goes at the last second.


----------



## Captain Ahab

My new reel just came - Team Daiwa Tierra 2500 - it is blue and SWEEEEET!

I spooled it up with 10 lb Suffix braid and mounted it (is that the term) on my St,. Croix for smallies


----------



## Jim

Imagine this. A bunch of guys on a local forum are catching Bass with this lure. 

https://www.316lurecompany.com/baits/hardbaits.html


----------



## poolie

And I've been thinking about looking into building my own rods (I used to a loooooong time ago) but think I need to start build swim baits instead..... holy smokes Batman, I could hire Russ to catch fish for me for what one of those things cost.

They do look sweet though.



Jim said:


> Imagine this. A bunch of guys on a local forum are catching Bass with this lure.
> 
> https://www.316lurecompany.com/baits/hardbaits.html


----------



## russ010

poolie said:


> And I've been thinking about looking into building my own rods (I used to a loooooong time ago) but think I need to start build swim baits instead..... holy smokes Batman, I could hire Russ to catch fish for me for what one of those things cost.
> 
> They do look sweet though.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine this. A bunch of guys on a local forum are catching Bass with this lure.
> 
> https://www.316lurecompany.com/baits/hardbaits.html
Click to expand...


umm... yea, for $185, that fish better catch every single 10lb'r in the lake during a tournament - and do it in the first hour so that I can go to the shade and sit for the rest of the day catching some zzzzz and thinking of the pot money for the tournament I'd be taking home that still wouldn't pay for the lure!


----------



## poolie

Only Wednesday and I'm already having withdrawals. Maybe I'll go fish in the swimming pool...... again.


----------



## russ010

haha - poolie, we need to get down to acworth one evening after work.. I don't know what the hours are there though


----------



## poolie

russ010 said:


> haha - poolie, we need to get down to acworth one evening after work.. I don't know what the hours are there though



Cauble Park (next to the ramp ) has it's hours posted as 7:00am till 11:00pm so it's probably possible.


----------



## russ010

I've got drill this weekend in SC, but we might be able to get out one night next week... I'm thinking bout going out there the following Saturday for the morning, but I've got a 5pm tourney that night at Carter's ReReg with the SWAT guys


----------



## bassboy1

poolie said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha - poolie, we need to get down to acworth one evening after work.. I don't know what the hours are there though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cauble Park (next to the ramp ) has it's hours posted as 7:00am till 11:00pm so it's probably possible.
Click to expand...

Do keep in mind that we have gotten their before 6 many a time, and there is no gate, so staying later might be a possibility. Also, don't roll in there before 6 pm, or after 8 am, or you will be paying 10 bucks to get through the gate. At 6, they open up the other two roads, and stop collecting at the gate house. A buddy of mine and I will probably be over there bream fishing Friday evening, from about 6:15 until 10:30 or so.


----------



## bassboy1

Russ, you have the info on the pot tourney over at the rereg for this Saturday yet? I found a place with those worms in stock, and they arrived today.


----------



## tincansailor

Supposed to be retired but I worked all day - yesterday, today and tomarrow and again on Friday. Gonna fish Saturday, Sunday and Monday.


----------



## russ010

tincansailor said:


> Supposed to be retired but I worked all day - yesterday, today and tomarrow and again on Friday. Gonna fish Saturday, Sunday and Monday.



Make sure you take pictures of your catch! We'd love to share your excitement!


----------



## ober51

The Mets stink, but Daniel Murphy made one of the best plays I've ever seen tonight.


----------



## Jim

Who are people talking to on cell phones at 6AM waiting for the train? These are Casual conversations, not work related. If someone called me to "talk" at 6AM they would get an earful IF I picked it up. #-o


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> Who are people talking to on cell phones at 6AM waiting for the train? These are Casual conversations, not work related. If someone called me to "talk" at 6AM they would get an earful IF I picked it up. #-o



I have wondered the same thing. Probably the same people they talk too while they are in the checkout line at the grocery store.


----------



## poolie

Why does Hazelnut flavored coffee taste so good?


----------



## FishingBuds

Why must I have to worry if where ever I go I wonder if a bathroom is near? Does it come with growing older #-o


----------



## BassAddict

The banjo minnow commercial is on, I wonder if i should admit that im thinking of buying it!!


----------



## poolie

BassAddict said:


> The banjo minnow commercial is on, I wonder if i should admit that im thinking of buying it!!



They need to change the name of those things. When I'm out on the lake by myself, the thought of banjo music still sends chills up my back.

I have to admit, those infomercials look pretty convincing.


----------



## russ010

15 year ago when the Banjo minnow came out - my Mom bought be a pack from Wal-Mart after I begged her for them... needless to say, they worked in the small farm ponds I was fishing in. I haven't tried any since then, but may get the urge to do it again (doubtful though)


----------



## russ010

well... no more photobucet at work for me... seems work has shut it down. Here's the message I get in big letters

*You have attempted to navigate to a site that is blocked because it is categorized as* *Personal Network Storage and Backup*


----------



## russ010

I just went downstairs to get my 2nd morning Mountain Dew.. reached for my wallet and it's not there. I hope it's at home


----------



## Jim

$37 to much to pay for a baseball hat? :?


----------



## russ010

Jim said:


> $37 to much to pay for a baseball hat? :?



not if you buy 2 and send one to me


----------



## Jim

Boars Head Deli Mustard rules!

It's like Chinese food Mustard which goes right to your nose and brain :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

Rudy's rub is the king! Hamburgers to Pork, it rules.

BBQ'ing this Saturday, 2 or 3 racks of baby backs over apple wood with apple juice in the watersbowl and spritzed with more - , should be ready just after the parade is done in front of our house! MMMMmmmm Can taste it now!

Will


----------



## poolie

russ010 said:


> well... no more photobucet at work for me... seems work has shut it down. Here's the message I get in big letters
> 
> *You have attempted to navigate to a site that is blocked because it is categorized as* *Personal Network Storage and Backup*



Welcome to my world. I'm surprised I can even get to this site. Even in tinboats none posted pictures show up.


----------



## Waterwings

poolie said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well... no more photobucet at work for me... seems work has shut it down. Here's the message I get in big letters
> 
> *You have attempted to navigate to a site that is blocked because it is categorized as* *Personal Network Storage and Backup*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to my world. I'm surprised I can even get to this site. Even in tinboats none posted pictures show up.
Click to expand...



They have filters at the school and I rarely see pics on any of the non-school related sites I try to get on. They also have word filters because I couldn't get on a compass site once because it has the word a$$ in compass. :roll:


----------



## FishingBuds

would it be too crazy to put in your two weeks notice at work so you can become a IceRoad Trucker :?:


----------



## bassboy1

FishingBuds said:


> would it be too crazy to put in your two weeks notice at work so you can become a IceRoad Trucker :?:



In the middle of July? Probably.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Boars Head Deli Mustard rules!
> 
> It's like Chinese food Mustard which goes right to your nose and brain :LOL2:



This is even better:


----------



## poolie

Mmmmm.... just day dreaming about all the stuff that would taste good with a dab of that mustard on it. I hated mustard when I was a kid, but now I love it.


----------



## poolie

okay.... I've stopped laughing now. The guy in the cube next to me (the one that smacks) is Googling on how to be a male stripper. I could have done without seeing that.


----------



## Jim

poolie said:


> okay.... I've stopped laughing now. The guy in the cube next to me (the one that smacks) is Googling on how to be a male stripper. I could have done without seeing that.


:LOL2:


----------



## russ010

are you sure you work at a bank??

The guy next to me is.... looking at https://www.iseecolor.com. I have no idea what that website is, doubt I'll be going to see either

so with that being said... I'm heading home. I've had enough of this fun for one day. I'm off tomorrow driving back to South Carolina for military, so I'll probably be back in touch on Monday. (and of course tonight)


----------



## Captain Ahab

poolie said:


> Mmmmm.... just day dreaming about all the stuff that would taste good with a dab of that mustard on it. I hated mustard when I was a kid, but now I love it.



Goes best with:


----------



## Rupestris

Captain Ahab said:


> This is even better:



Inglehoffer stuff rocks. Try some of this...


----------



## poolie

russ010 said:


> are you sure you work at a bank??
> 
> The guy next to me is.... looking at https://www.iseecolor.com. I have no idea what that website is, doubt I'll be going to see either
> 
> so with that being said... I'm heading home. I've had enough of this fun for one day. I'm off tomorrow driving back to South Carolina for military, so I'll probably be back in touch on Monday. (and of course tonight)



Yep, and little does my cube neighbor know, but everything that goes through our firewall gets logged and reported on by userid. So soon enough his boss is going to know. Silly contractor...

Funny, I had leaned back in my chair to stretch and just glanced over at his monitor and there was a picture of some tanned muscularly dude with his shirt off and a heading that said something like "learn to be a male stripper". I couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## hardwatergrampa

hey have you guys lost it it better stop raining so we can get out and do some fishing id even go mow the lawn cant beleave i just read 7 pages of this


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am eating some baby Swiss Cheese and crackers - yet I do not understand how the Swiss are allowed to make cheese from babies?


----------



## redbug

I a sitting here googleing myself


----------



## Jim

redbug said:


> I a sitting here googleing myself



scary isn't it! :shock:


----------



## Jim

Nothing annoys me more than misplacing stuff. I do it all the time. My son does the same, I'm glad I passed the "good" things off to him. #-o


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> I am eating some baby Swiss Cheese and crackers - yet I do not understand how the Swiss are allowed to make cheese from babies?



The laws are very lenient in Switzerland :LOL22:


----------



## Rupestris

Captain Ahab said:


> I am eating some baby Swiss Cheese and crackers - yet I do not understand how the Swiss are allowed to make cheese from babies?



Yet you live in a country that makes cookies out of girl scouts.

Which reminds me, if they sell toys at Toys-R-Us, what do they sell at Babies-R-Us?


----------



## Jim

Rupestris said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am eating some baby Swiss Cheese and crackers - yet I do not understand how the Swiss are allowed to make cheese from babies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you live in a country that makes cookies out of girl scouts.
> 
> Which reminds me, if they sell toys at Toys-R-Us, what do they sell at Babies-R-Us?
Click to expand...


expensive useless Baby stuff!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

How about this for a random post?


----------



## ACarbone624




----------



## poolie

Mmmmmm.... beacon!!!


----------



## BYOB Fishing

russ010 said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I've been thinking about looking into building my own rods (I used to a loooooong time ago) but think I need to start build swim baits instead..... holy smokes Batman, I could hire Russ to catch fish for me for what one of those things cost.
> 
> They do look sweet though.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine this. A bunch of guys on a local forum are catching Bass with this lure.
> 
> https://www.316lurecompany.com/baits/hardbaits.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> umm... yea, for $185, that fish better catch every single 10lb'r in the lake during a tournament - and do it in the first hour so that I can go to the shade and sit for the rest of the day catching some zzzzz and thinking of the pot money for the tournament I'd be taking home that still wouldn't pay for the lure!
Click to expand...



I might be bias, but I think my bluegill crank looks more like a bluegill than their bluegill swimbait. (Thats alot of bluegills in one sentance!)


----------



## ACarbone624




----------



## fishinchef

Shooter is such a good movie


----------



## Captain Ahab

BYOB Fishing said:


> umm... yea, for $185, that fish better catch every single 10lb'r in the lake during a tournament - and do it in the first hour so that I can go to the shade and sit for the rest of the day catching some zzzzz and thinking of the pot money for the tournament I'd be taking home that still wouldn't pay for the lure!




I might be bias, but I think my bluegill crank looks more like a bluegill than their bluegill swimbait. (Thats alot of bluegills in one sentance!)[/quote]


WOW!

I cannot wait to get my poppers!


----------



## Jim

I made 10 spinnerbaits on the train this morning. People were looking at me like I was on crack. :LOL2:


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> I made 10 spinnerbaits on the train this morning. People were looking at me like I was on crack. :LOL2:


 
Very cool! I'm kicking around the idea of building a rod or two this fall. Back in my teens (30 years ago) I used to buy the blanks etc, from Cabela's and build my rods. Then it was because I made $2 an hour at my after school job and the only way to get a slightly nicer rod was to build it. Today I just think it would be fun.


----------



## FishingBuds

I saw a big yellow Hummer with a handycapp plate on it this morning???? Is that an Oxymoron?


----------



## Jim

FishingBuds said:


> I saw a big yellow Hummer with a handycapp plate on it this morning???? Is that an Oxymoron?


:LOL2: 



Russ did you find your wallet?


----------



## FishingBuds

*Yes mamma! I'am running with the Bulls!*


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Captain Ahab said:


> WOW!
> 
> I cannot wait to get my poppers!




Well, here they are!!




They haven't been clearcoated yet, that's the next step, but the hard part is over!

If you didn't notice, I had to use two colors of green on the splatter back one. The green I normally use didn't show up too well against the gold. I think it looks pretty good!

I'll clearcoat them tomorrow, and hopefully get them mailed out Monday or Tuesday, as long as they dry properly.

Thanks again! Matt


----------



## Jim

I want a frog pattern popper like that! Add that to my order! :beer:


----------



## ober51

How much for those?


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Jim said:


> I want a frog pattern popper like that! Add that to my order! :beer:


No problem! I am fresh out of the popper bodies, though. I'll have to order more on Monday.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

ober51 said:


> How much for those?



$7.00 each, plus shipping. Customizable here: https://www.buildyourownbaits.com/custompopper


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> I want a frog pattern popper like that! Add that to my order! :beer:



I am sorry, I already filed for copyright protection on all my color schemes. I will sell you one, they are a bit pricey however :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

BYOB Fishing said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a frog pattern popper like that! Add that to my order! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem! I am fresh out of the popper bodies, though. I'll have to order more on Monday.
Click to expand...


not a problem! :beer:


----------



## Jim

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a frog pattern popper like that! Add that to my order! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry, I already filed for copyright protection on all my color schemes. I will sell you one, they are a bit pricey however :mrgreen:
Click to expand...



I have an inside connection! :LOL2:


----------



## tincansailor

Man alive, it is hot here in Arkansas. Just got through mowing the grass and am now inside where it is cool and sucking on a cold one. Yeah, think I will stay here the rest of the day. Wish I could find something on TV that was about tin boats.


----------



## hardwatergrampa

is that cold one in a bottle or a tin can


----------



## Jim

hardwatergrampa said:


> is that cold one in a bottle or a tin can



Glass, you only live once. :mrgreen:


----------



## hardwatergrampa

Jim said:


> hardwatergrampa said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that cold one in a bottle or a tin can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass, you only live once. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

 

and frosted at that


----------



## ACarbone624

The weather sure has been nice here....we haven't had a 90 degree day yet in July!


----------



## FishingBuds

They raped me on my electric bill for last month :shock: 

I called them and said "there's only one house here" !!


----------



## Jim

Falling asleep in my cube. My eyes feel like cement bags. I think time is going backwards.


----------



## hardwatergrampa

we call that driving nails


----------



## russ010

I'm feeling the 4:45pm time to quit shakes.. I think I should remedy them and just go ahead and leave. I'd hate for me to come down with a bad case of something and not be able to show up for my 8:45am start time tomorrow


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> Falling asleep in my cube. My eyes feel like cement bags. I think time is going backwards.



That happens to me in meetings waaaaayy too often. When I stop thinking, usually in meetings, it's like the screen saver goes on. Next thing I know my heads bobbling and someone's jabbing me in the side.


----------



## poolie

russ010 said:


> I'm feeling the 4:45pm time to quit shakes.. I think I should remedy them and just go ahead and leave. I'd hate for me to come down with a bad case of something and not be able to show up for my 8:45am start time tomorrow



You get to start at 8:45? I'm jealous. I'm normally on my first cup of coffee at 7:30. It's the only time I can get any work done.


----------



## Jim

poolie said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Falling asleep in my cube. My eyes feel like cement bags. I think time is going backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That happens to me in meetings waaaaayy too often. When I stop thinking, usually in meetings, it's like the screen saver goes on. Next thing I know my heads bobbling and someone's jabbing me in the side.
Click to expand...


Been there, done that. My issue is that I snore like a bear. :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingBuds

Jim said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Falling asleep in my cube. My eyes feel like cement bags. I think time is going backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That happens to me in meetings waaaaayy too often. When I stop thinking, usually in meetings, it's like the screen saver goes on. Next thing I know my heads bobbling and someone's jabbing me in the side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been there, done that. My issue is that I snore like a bear. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


I wasn't sleeping, see I'm one of those that lean back in my chairs, well in this meeting last year I was balancing on the back legs and using my knee to catch me if I went back to far, welp after about the 5th time my knee missed and back I went, this happened in front of my coworkers, boss and owner  I just layed there for a little bit, no need to bounce up and act like no one saw me :roll:


----------



## Jim

Kudos to cocoa puffs! :beer:

They finally put a toy back in the cereal box! =D>


----------



## Waterwings

poolie said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling the 4:45pm time to quit shakes.. I think I should remedy them and just go ahead and leave. I'd hate for me to come down with a bad case of something and not be able to show up for my 8:45am start time tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get to start at 8:45? I'm jealous. I'm normally on my first cup of coffee at 7:30. It's the only time I can get any work done.
Click to expand...


Why ya sleeping-in so late? :wink:


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> Kudos to cocoa puffs! :beer:
> 
> They finally put a toy back in the cereal box! =D>



I think they should include a fishing lure.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

poolie said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to cocoa puffs! :beer:
> 
> They finally put a toy back in the cereal box! =D>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should include a fishing lure.
Click to expand...


I would supply them! Athough I might have to expand and hire a few people... :lol:


----------



## Jim

Kids these days, Im telling you #-o 

I had to show my kids how to properly tear through the cereal box to get to the toy first. What kid in their right mind eats the cereal first then gets the toy. This country is going down the toilet. :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

Its storming out so as usual I have no tv......................... Man I hate directtv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quackrstackr

It's 8:05 and I already have a headache. It's going to be a long day....


----------



## FishingBuds

loud people in the morning get on my last nerve :evil:


----------



## Quackrstackr

FishingBuds said:


> loud people in the morning get on my last nerve :evil:



Sorry. I'll try to hold it down a bit. :lol:


----------



## ACarbone624

MMMMMMM......BACON! =P~ =P~ =P~


----------



## FishingBuds

man I just chipped another tooth AGAIN! 3rd one in the last year!


----------



## poolie

Uh oh... the afternoon sleepies have kicked in.


----------



## russ010

poolie said:


> Uh oh... the afternoon sleepies have kicked in.



just think about the big fish we'll catch this weekend on acworth... I swear man, I am going to catch a hawg out of there if I have to go every weekend. I've caught a big one (atleast 4lbs) at every lake I fish... except that one.


----------



## poolie

russ010 said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh... the afternoon sleepies have kicked in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just think about the big fish we'll catch this weekend on acworth... I swear man, I am going to catch a hawg out of there if I have to go every weekend. I've caught a big one (atleast 4lbs) at every lake I fish... except that one.
Click to expand...


Ohhhhhhh yeah! I *WILL* catch a 4+ pounder out of that lake before the year is over. I think the Dead Sea's Bad Mojo has spread into Acworth.


----------



## Jim

How about you guys fish it with a technique you totally stink at....And only use that bait all day.


----------



## poolie

That's easy. I stink at all of them 



Jim said:


> How about you guys fish it with a technique you totally stink at....And only use that bait all day.


----------



## russ010

poolie said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh... the afternoon sleepies have kicked in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just think about the big fish we'll catch this weekend on acworth... I swear man, I am going to catch a hawg out of there if I have to go every weekend. I've caught a big one (atleast 4lbs) at every lake I fish... except that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhh yeah! I *WILL* catch a 4+ pounder out of that lake before the year is over. I think the Dead Sea's Bad Mojo has spread into Acworth.
Click to expand...


I'll be honest with ya... I don't buy into all that Dead Sea stuff... people just have to learn how to fish them. I've seen hawgs come out of there, and I know a guy in Canton who fishes it regularly and usually comes out with his best 5 going 15-20lbs. So until I start fishing it, people can call it the Dead Sea... [-o<


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am hot - tired and now just found out that I will not fish until much later tonight then I planned

I intended to take my boat out for some hawg LM bass and later Channel cats. Now, it looks like I am fishing from shore for only a 2-3 hours - which sucks the monkey

Good thing i have tomorrow to wade for smallies :mrgreen:


----------



## ober51

Having a boat and not being able to use it sucks. Meh.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Well I am still sitting here staring at this stupid computer - it is a perfect evening, very very light breeze, feels like a storm may happen in a few hours, nice sunset starting to begin


And I am still not out there     



Now, should I head to the river for night smallies and stripers, or throw top water at a local lake for night LM bass?


----------



## wasilvers

Go Lance Go! 

If you ride for free, does it feel better when you beat the paid cyclists?


----------



## poolie

wasilvers said:


> Go Lance Go!
> 
> If you ride for free, does it feel better when you beat the paid cyclists?



Is he still in 3rd or has he moved up?


----------



## ober51

I'm really drunk and having regrets! Wow, drunk as a skubnk.


----------



## ben2go

ober51 said:


> I'm really drunk and having regrets! Wow, drunk as a skubnk.



Sleep it off and remember how you feel the next time you decide to take a drink. [-X :LOL22:


----------



## Jim

nice weather all week, then Saturday roles around and its raining cats and dogs.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Lovely day here in St.Louis.High 70s,low 80s.Hardly any humidity.Sounds like fishing to me.


----------



## ober51

ben2go said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really drunk and having regrets! Wow, drunk as a skubnk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep it off and remember how you feel the next time you decide to take a drink. [-X :LOL22:
Click to expand...



Indeed. The worst part was not being able to get up at 6am to do my boat work! Oh well, it was a good night.


----------



## Jim

You have to love Monday mornings!


----------



## ober51

Too much work to do, ugh.


----------



## poolie

I wish I loved Monday mornings.


----------



## Bubba

Jim said:


> You have to love Monday mornings!




No you don't. :evil: :shock:


----------



## wasilvers

Mondays are when you start planning for the weekend...


----------



## wasilvers

Came home from volleyball and saw 3 cute racoons headed for my garbage cans. I made it inside the house without spooking them too much and went to grab my 22 CO2 pistol. But I was out of CO2 - Crap! So scrabled around and couldn't find any, pulled out the .177 springer to dispatch momma coon. Had her in the tree at 8 yards... and missed! Now that gun has not been broken in and has accuracy problems, but 8 yards?!?!?! The coons live to see another day and I might just stick to fishing!

Will


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> Came home from volleyball and saw 3 cute racoons headed for my garbage cans. I made it inside the house without spooking them too much and went to grab my 22 CO2 pistol. But I was out of CO2 - Crap! So scrabled around and couldn't find any, pulled out the .177 springer to dispatch momma coon. Had her in the tree at 8 yards... and missed! Now that gun has not been broken in and has accuracy problems, but 8 yards?!?!?! The coons live to see another day and I might just stick to fishing!
> 
> Will


:LOL2:


----------



## Quackrstackr

wasilvers said:


> Came home from volleyball and saw 3 cute racoons headed for my garbage cans. I made it inside the house without spooking them too much and went to grab my 22 CO2 pistol. But I was out of CO2 - Crap! So scrabled around and couldn't find any, pulled out the .177 springer to dispatch momma coon. Had her in the tree at 8 yards... and missed! Now that gun has not been broken in and has accuracy problems, but 8 yards?!?!?! The coons live to see another day and I might just stick to fishing!
> 
> Will



Did they run or did you only take one pellet with you?

You are supposed to fire until dead or you run out of ammo. :lol:


----------



## Jim

https://failblog.org/2009/07/21/bullfighter-fail/


----------



## ACarbone624

Jim said:


> https://failblog.org/2009/07/21/bullfighter-fail/


 :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL22:


----------



## Jim

ACarbone624 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://failblog.org/2009/07/21/bullfighter-fail/
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL22:
Click to expand...


not what you were expecting was it?


----------



## ACarbone624

The midget or the humping??? :shock: :lol:


----------



## whj812

Twitter this and twitter that.... Im sick of twitter... LOL!!


----------



## Jim

whj812 said:


> Twitter this and twitter that.... Im sick of twitter... LOL!!



X2 :beer:

6 months from now there will be something else....


----------



## whj812

What kind of name is "Twitter" anyway? I always thought the word Twit was used in referring to an ignorant or bothersome person. I guess thats why they call it that.... cause the people posting on there are ignorant and bothersome... it gives them an outlet.....



Sorry for the rant.


----------



## whj812

oh...and I guess its an omen now.....

This Thread just had 666 views right after I posted in it.... :evil: :evil:


----------



## wasilvers

Quackrstackr said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came home from volleyball and saw 3 cute racoons headed for my garbage cans. I made it inside the house without spooking them too much and went to grab my 22 CO2 pistol. But I was out of CO2 - Crap! So scrabled around and couldn't find any, pulled out the .177 springer to dispatch momma coon. Had her in the tree at 8 yards... and missed! Now that gun has not been broken in and has accuracy problems, but 8 yards?!?!?! The coons live to see another day and I might just stick to fishing!
> 
> Will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did they run or did you only take one pellet with you?
> 
> You are supposed to fire until dead or you run out of ammo. :lol:
Click to expand...


Yes and Sort of... I only took one pellet with me -I expect one shot = one kill - _usually_

After the gun made some noise, she slowly climbed up the tree further. I reached down and realized I didn't bring the pellets with me (it's been a while since I shot in my backyard). Went inside for more pellets and she was climbing down when I got back. I had a going away shot at 30 yards, but didn't pull the trigger in fear of wounding her. I should just get the bow out next time - lighted pins and no noise... 

Or get one of these - 10 shots - compressed air so no temperature issues - accurate to 80+ yards and 1000fps in 22 - one more thing to spend money on....

https://www.pyramydair.com/p/Benjamin-Marauder-air-rifle.shtml

Will


----------



## poolie

I'd rather be fishing.


----------



## BassAddict

Is it Friday yet?........ Oh btw IMO poolie has the best signature on tinboats!


----------



## FishingBuds

Only 22 weeks till Xmas :shock:


----------



## Waterwings

FishingBuds said:


> Only 22 weeks till Xmas :shock:




:shock: . That's not far off, which means cold, nasty weather along with it.


----------



## ben2go

whj812 said:


> What kind of name is "Twitter" anyway? I always thought the word Twit was used in referring to an ignorant or bothersome person. I guess thats why they call it that.... cause the people posting on there are ignorant and bothersome... it gives them an outlet.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant.




I thought the same thing.I hate twitter and I never signed up for it.


----------



## ACarbone624

FishingBuds said:


> Only 22 weeks till Xmas :shock:



CRAP! :shock: I guess I better start shopping! :mrgreen:


----------



## poolie

ACarbone624 said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 22 weeks till Xmas :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRAP! :shock: I guess I better start shopping! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


I buy me the best x-mas presents


----------



## ACarbone624

I buy me stuff all the time...its like Christmas all year long! :lol:


----------



## FishingBuds

US considers paying off opium farmers in Afghanistan :shock: :roll: [-X :lol: what idiots

https://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25819402-663,00.html


----------



## wasilvers

FishingBuds said:


> US considers paying off opium farmers in Afghanistan :shock: :roll: [-X :lol: what idiots



So I can grow it here and go to jail for 50 years, or not grow it here and sweat for every penny 

OR

I can grow it there and make millions, or not grow it there get paid millions to sit on my rear.

It just ain't fair.


----------



## Jim

Hi, My name is Jim and I have a problem.

I cant keep my hands off oreo cookies. I steal them from my own kids! :lol:


----------



## fishinchef

mmmmmmmmmmmm......oooorrrreeeooooo's

even better deep fried....my favorite


----------



## poolie

The fishing level indicator on my watch is flashing that now is the best time to fish. Why is it that it only flashes when I'm at work?


----------



## Jim

poolie said:


> The fishing level indicator on my watch is flashing that now is the best time to fish. Why is it that it only flashes when I'm at work?



You have one of those, I want one! where did you get it! :LOL2:


----------



## russ010

that dang watch.... it told us the truth when we fished at Acworth - and I tried hard to prove it wrong with a few fingerlings


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fishing level indicator on my watch is flashing that now is the best time to fish. Why is it that it only flashes when I'm at work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have one of those, I want one! where did you get it! :LOL2:
Click to expand...


It's a Casio model 4732. When I had my hand stitched up earlier in the year I left my watch in the ER. Been wanting one of these if nothing else as a novelty item so was a good excuse to get a new watch. I think I got it Amazon, but the network goons block it so I can't go search for a link. Wasn't too expensive. I think it was around $45.

Since the best time to fish for me is anytime I can get out on the water I don't put a lot of faith in it, but as Russ mentioned, it predicted a less than stellar day last timed we fished together. At least I can always use it as an excuse


----------



## russ010

check these out.. if it doesn't work, just go to amazon.com and type in "casio fishing watch"

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=casio+fishing+watch


----------



## poolie

russ010 said:


> check these out.. if it doesn't work, just go to amazon.com and type in "casio fishing watch"
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=casio+fishing+watch



Now that's funny. I can go to that link but not to just amazon.com. The one I have is the second one on list.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Just sitting here thinking about where to go fishing tomorrow,while the wife and grandkids are downtown at the Arch for the Gretchen Wilson concert.


----------



## Jim

Live and learn.

Tie your rods down when trailering.

Nothing like loosing a Brand new $400 combo on the highway! :shock: 

I was driving home from my brother-in-laws. We went fishing in the Charles River. Besides getting skunked, almost capsizing the crawdad (wow talk about scary) the icing on the cake was being pulled over by some kid and his girlfriend on a motorcycle. He was telling me "your about to lose your rods". I pull over and there is my Shimano Metanium MG/Cumara combo hanging onto the crawdad by the trigger on the cumara. :shock: 

It was in its rod sock, god knows how long I was dragging it. I then gather the rods and face them the correct way. I started counting my rods and sure enough I started the day out with 6 combos, now there was only five.

I lost a brand new Kistler Magnesium all day pitching and flipping stick and a shimano Curado E7. How is that for getting kicked in the jewels.

The reel was covered in neoprene so whoever found it (If they did not run it over) at least have a nice reel.

#-o 

So if you learn anything from this true story....Take the 5 seconds to tie down your crap.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Life lesson #2

Always follow Jim home in hopes of getting a nice new expensive rod

And did you really think you were going to catch a fish?


----------



## Jim

Captain Ahab said:


> Life lesson #2
> 
> 
> And did you really think you were going to catch a fish?




Yes! I threw the jig and pig 99 percent of the time trying to perfect the skip. Confidence was there, a couple of bites were there, I just couldn't get the job done.


----------



## Quackrstackr

Ouch....... :shock: 

... and now for something completely different.


----------



## Bubba

Quackrstackr said:


> ... and now for something completely different.



 :shock: 

:roflmao:


----------



## Jim

My son is starting to get little hairs on his arms and legs.  

He will be 8 this year. Time is flying by.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> My son is starting to get little hairs on his arms and legs.
> 
> He will be 8 this year. Time is flying by.



Hmmm, your son has body hair???? WOW, wonder where he gets that from?


----------



## ACarbone624

Getting ready to churn some homemade chocolate ice cream... =P~ =P~ =P~


----------



## poolie

ACarbone624 said:


> Getting ready to churn some homemade chocolate ice cream... =P~ =P~ =P~



Oh yum... we normally crank up a bucket on the 4th of July but didn't this year. Peach is my favorite, but I like it all.


----------



## ACarbone624

I wanna try and make a batch of strawberry someday.


----------



## Jim

ACarbone624 said:


> I wanna try and make a batch of strawberry someday.



Is it easy to do? You buy a kit or something?


----------



## Quackrstackr

Strawberry is good.

Peach is good.

Butter pecan is good.

Pistachio is good.

Banana is good.

My mom has a recipe for chocolate that tastes just like a Wendy's Frostee... it's good.


Heck, I don't think that I've ever had any bad homemade ice cream. :lol: 

Jim, you don't need a kit. It's easy to do from store bought ingredients and there are tons of recipes online.


----------



## ACarbone624

There are tons of recipes online......all you have to do is buy the ice cream machine.....I bought the ice cream bowl for the Kitchenaid stand mixer. The chocolate came out great! :mrgreen:

Half & Half, Heavy Cream, Cocoa, Sugar, Egg Yolks, Vanilla Extract


----------



## Captain Ahab

I likes me come creamy ice


----------



## caveman

Not on twitter or never will be . Here is my 2cents brother-in law just stopped by and gave me so Buffalo ,elk, and anther kind jerky,smoked trout,and some brouts.From frinkihimer mich.That is where he is from a German town he said.He said he went to the u p not up where his dad owns land on lake that is now for sale since his passing , i would like to see land. but to cold for me.Well i will eat good this week..........


----------



## BassAddict

Just gettin' ready to pickle me up some ginormous jalapenos and ones from the garden!!!! Ya Man, come next month with a piece of fried chicken, ummmmmm now thats good eattin!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

I love peanut M&M candy!


----------



## ACarbone624

Getting ready to make some tacos for dinner. =P~ =P~ =P~


----------



## Quackrstackr

I have to go to a winery with the wife tonight after work to have horse doovers with the new area physicians.

I had just as soon go home and crack a beer to go with a chili dog.


----------



## FishingBuds

I have to stop by the store for my wife on the way home from work :evil: so annoying, when ya want to go straight home. but its for love #-o


----------



## Quackrstackr

FishingBuds said:


> I have to stop by the store for my wife on the way home from work :evil: so annoying, when ya want to go straight home. *but its for love* #-o



Just what kind of store are you stopping by on the way home? :lol:


----------



## ACarbone624

FishingBuds said:


> I have to stop by the store for my wife on the way home from work :evil: so annoying, when ya want to go straight home. *but its for lust* #-o



:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Jim

NEVER! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

Will I ever learn to shake the ketchup bottle before popping off the top and getting the watered down crap all over my food. 

How many times does it have to happen before someone learns?


----------



## russ010

Jim said:


> How many times does it have to happen before someone learns?



until you find someone to remind you everytime you go to use the ketchup bottle, it happens every time


----------



## ACarbone624

You have to buy the ones that are already upside down...or is that right side up?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Screw that stuff - i am going fishing :mrgreen:


----------



## Zum

Just got off work...80 degrees and real humid...how do you fish in this heat???
Maybe the pickeral are bite ing....hmm


----------



## Quackrstackr

80 degrees is heat?

Man, you wouldn't last 5 minutes down here in August. :lol:


----------



## One Legged Josh

Got a six pound Largemouth yesterday, six things on the honey-do list today! Is that how this works?


----------



## russ010

One Legged Josh said:


> Got a six pound Largemouth yesterday, six things on the honey-do list today! Is that how this works?



lets just hope it stops at 6-6... you don't want that 3rd 6 #-o


----------



## redbug

will 1000 shamwows stop FLOODING river?


----------



## KMixson

Zum said:


> Just got off work...80 degrees and real humid...how do you fish in this heat???
> Maybe the pickeral are bite ing....hmm




I can't feel sorry for you at 80 degrees.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Boy,yesterday was a scorcher at the dragstrip.98degrees,track temp. was 147 at 5pm.Heat index was about 110.Cooler today, only high of around 92 forcasted.We'll see. Going to get wet,going to the river.


----------



## Waterwings

Zum said:


> Just got off work...80 degrees and real humid...how do you fish in this heat???
> Maybe the pickeral are bite ing....hmm



It's about 90 degres right now, and with the heat index it will be around 98 come 1pm. Yard needs mowing (again :roll: ), but it'll have to wait until later today.


----------



## ACarbone624

We got lucky.....We have had only a few 90 degrees days this year. Today its supposed to be 90 and tomorrow 96. :|


----------



## Jim

I hate when I hit the "mark forums read" button by accident. :x


----------



## Jim

How long have microwave ovens been invented? 

I don't understand how in the world you can heat up a whole plate of food for 3+ minutes and one bite be lip burning hot, and the next bite be ice cold.


----------



## whj812

GM=Crap! Im trading my Colorado in for a TOYOTA TACO!!! Dang Chevy has went downhill......


----------



## Quackrstackr

According to the customer surveys on intial quality.... so has Toyota.


----------



## ACarbone624

Buy a FORD! :mrgreen:


----------



## whj812

ACarbone624 said:


> Buy a FORD! :mrgreen:



I might.....


----------



## Waterwings

whj812 said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a FORD! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might.....
Click to expand...



8)


----------



## Quackrstackr

Waterwings said:


> whj812 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a FORD! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...


----------



## Waterwings

The black '03 Sport Trac was my wife's. Still have my '01 SuperCrew.


----------



## ACarbone624

My 1995 F150


----------



## russ010

I just got a call from another insurance company.. here's the whole conversation:

Him - Russ, this is xxxx how are you doing?
Me - I'm good (in my mind I was saying "this guy is about to offer me a job")
Him - well, I'm going to be direct. Are you ready to move?
Me - Depends on what you're offering because it will take alot
Him - Let's have lunch Friday and talk about it. I need you over here now.
Me - Ok, Miller Ale House at 11:30am?
Him - See you there.

The whole conversation lasted 42 seconds according to my phone. Now I can't get crap done because I'm trying to determine all the things I want in order for me to move. I've decided I'm going in and telling him a number it's going to take to make me move my current job - HOLY CRAP if he hits it...


----------



## Jim

russ010 said:


> I just got a call from another insurance company.. here's the whole conversation:
> 
> Him - Russ, this is xxxx how are you doing?
> Me - I'm good (in my mind I was saying "this guy is about to offer me a job")
> Him - well, I'm going to be direct. Are you ready to move?
> Me - Depends on what you're offering because it will take alot
> Him - Let's have lunch Friday and talk about it. I need you over here now.
> Me - Ok, Miller Ale House at 11:30am?
> Him - See you there.
> 
> The whole conversation lasted 42 seconds according to my phone. Now I can't get crap done because I'm trying to determine all the things I want in order for me to move. I've decided I'm going in and telling him a number it's going to take to make me move my current job - HOLY CRAP if he hits it...




Good luck my man! [-o<


----------



## Quackrstackr

Good luck, if that is what you want.

Something to ponder if this is a physical relocation..

I had a buddy in your exact situation. They took his price and never batted an eye. He had to scramble around to make the 3+ hour move happen because it all went down so quickly. His wife was also forced to find another job.

Long story short... she hated her new school (teacher) that she was forced to work in and they both hate the town they had to move to. After two years, she is back here and just started teaching in her old classroom last week. He has 2 weeks left at his high paying job before he collects the rest of their furniture and moves back to work for himself after quitting... at what may prove to be less than he was bringing in with his previous employer before the move.

Quality of life goes a long way.


----------



## russ010

well that's the other thing... It won't be a move from my house, only office locations. My commute now is 26 miles, 1.5 hour one way. This one is closer to home, 18.5 miles and maybe a 40 minute commute. That will be one of the driving factors right now which is why my salary has to be hit. I'll be vested here where I am now in Feb 2010 (I'll have pension when I'll retire basically because that is my 5 year anniversary) - so that's the other thing I have to look at


----------



## Quackrstackr

26 miles is 1.5 hours? :shock: 

We make that drive in about 20 minutes in this neck of the woods. :mrgreen: 

I drive 29 one way and it takes me right at 35 minutes on a normal day.

They would have to put me on Zoloft or put me in jail if I had your commute. :lol:


----------



## russ010

Quackrstackr said:


> 26 miles is 1.5 hours? :shock:
> 
> We make that drive in about 20 minutes in this neck of the woods. :mrgreen:
> 
> I drive 29 one way and it takes me right at 35 minutes on a normal day.
> 
> They would have to put me on Zoloft or put me in jail if I had your commute. :lol:



that's the Atlanta traffic for you - and I refuse to live in the city... The price you pay to have a few hours of peace during the night hours. Back home I can go from my parents house to my military base which is 65 miles away in 1 hour. When I drive back to my parents house, I have to go through parts of Atlanta, and it's a 5.5 hour trip. If I leave from work it only takes me 4 hours. Needless to say, if you have a problem with sitting in the car for long periods of time, don't move to Atlanta.


----------



## Captain Ahab

HA - you gents have never driven in the northeast i take it

Philly, NYC and Boston are horrible 

Of course, we use the trains so not that big a deal

unless i need to go fishing :twisted:


----------



## russ010

Captain Ahab said:


> HA - you gents have never driven in the northeast i take it
> 
> Philly, NYC and Boston are horrible
> 
> Of course, we use the trains so not that big a deal
> 
> unless i need to go fishing :twisted:



I have driven up there... and it's nothing like this. We only have 2 lane roads to get into the city, then the 4, 6, and 8 lanes are at a standstill - add on top of that all the kids that ride the school bus. The other traffic is the parents taking little dirty ernie to school


----------



## BassAddict

Quackrstackr said:


> 26 miles is 1.5 hours? :shock:
> 
> We make that drive in about 20 minutes in this neck of the woods. :mrgreen:
> 
> I drive 29 one way and it takes me right at 35 minutes on a normal day.
> 
> They would have to put me on Zoloft or put me in jail if I had your commute. :lol:



Coming from up north where i had to deal with vacation traffic and the occasional trip to NY, i just want to say there is something to be said about Mississippi traffic. The worst thing we have to deal with traffic wise is waiting to pass a tractor or combine thats slowing us up.. ITS Nice!!!!


----------



## Quackrstackr

Captain Ahab said:


> HA - you gents have never driven in the northeast i take it
> 
> Philly, NYC and Boston are horrible
> 
> Of course, we use the trains so not that big a deal
> 
> unless i need to go fishing :twisted:



I've never had the opportunity to visit the northeast but it is on the short list of places that I want to go. I can handle traffic like that for short periods like a vacation but I would blow a gasket if I were in it every day. One of the biggest interferences to my daily commute are the various critters playing in the road. The deer are almost like a bigger than lifesize game of pinball in the fall.


----------



## Jim

Just tried a 5-hour Energy shot at 3:30 PM. 

It's 4 pm and I'm still alive :mrgreen: . Not sure I like the way I am feeling. Kind of weird. I feel "foggy".


----------



## Captain Ahab

I feel foggy all the time



and BTW Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr the DE River is still up about 4.5 feet from optimum wading conditions. Worst summer ever - goes down for a few days and as soon as the mud starts to clear - BAM right back up


I need to do some wet wading and smallie catching or I will get even more foggy


----------



## Quackrstackr

Captain Ahab said:


> I feel foggy all the time


----------



## Jim

I need a junk drawer for my junk drawer. Why do we do this to ourselves? I know every time I open up the junk drawer:

A, I cant find what I'm looking for
B, I cant close it after I done rummaging around. 


What is the purpose of a junk drawer besides raising blood pressure?


----------



## russ010

Jim said:


> What is the purpose of a junk drawer besides raising blood pressure?



It's the best place to store junk that you'll never find again. I swear I've got a hole in my drawer. I was looking for one of those huge rubberbands the other day and remembered putting one in. I looked and didn't see it. Opened the drawer up yesterday and magically it appeared right on the very top of everything. Guess I should have looked there first


----------



## Captain Ahab

Arrrrgh - More rain - river still rising

Arrrrgh


Guess it is either stripers or LM Bass for me

I want a smallie


----------



## Waterwings

Second day of the new school year completed and I'm whooped. Get up at 0500, get to work at 0600, check emails & do some paperwork, do morning parking lot duty 0700-0745, teach 3 classes, take short lunch break 1150-1220, teach another class (70 minutes), planning period prepping for 4 different classes, do afternoon parking lot duty from 1445-1515, leave school at 1600. Next week will be different, as I'll only have parking lot duty on Friday's. [-o< 

I'm through venting now, lol.


----------



## BassAddict

And the number 1 reason i hate Internet Explorer............. After working on a thread responce and just before i hit submitt (after working on it for 15 minutes) IE crashes and loses all my #$%^in' TEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN YOU INTERNET EXPLORER


----------



## Jim

BassAddict said:


> And the number 1 reason i hate Internet Explorer............. After working on a thread responce and just before i hit submitt (after working on it for 15 minutes) IE crashes and loses all my #$%^in' TEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN YOU INTERNET EXPLORER


:LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Is it happy hour yet....


----------



## Jim

Burger King Tripple Whopper with cheese 

Calories 1230
Sodium 1590mg
Fat 82.0 grams

Did you say recipe for death? Hope you got a diet coke with it!


----------



## ACarbone624

You only live once......get it with BACON! =P~


----------



## russ010

I'm a pretty easy going guy and it takes a lot for someone to get under my skin - this week has really tested my patience. 

BUT - you guys may be reading about me on the news if one of my co-workers doesn't understand what "keep your fingers out of my CHIT" means.. 

[-o< Dear Lord, please give me the patience to control my non-existent temper.. but if I lose it, make it worth my while :twisted:


----------



## Jim

russ010 said:


> I'm a pretty easy going guy and it takes a lot for someone to get under my skin - this week has really tested my patience.
> 
> BUT - you guys may be reading about me on the news if one of my co-workers doesn't understand what "keep your fingers out of my CHIT" means..
> 
> [-o< Dear Lord, please give me the patience to control my non-existent temper.. but if I lose it, make it worth my while :twisted:




Ate your lunch again? I hate when that happens. :mrgreen:


----------



## russ010

Jim said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a pretty easy going guy and it takes a lot for someone to get under my skin - this week has really tested my patience.
> 
> BUT - you guys may be reading about me on the news if one of my co-workers doesn't understand what "keep your fingers out of my CHIT" means..
> 
> [-o< Dear Lord, please give me the patience to control my non-existent temper.. but if I lose it, make it worth my while :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ate your lunch again? I hate when that happens. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


kinda... decided he was man enough to go in and cut nearly $500,000 off my deal without talking to me - he's not my boss nor does he have anything to do with my account.. ahh enough, I'm going fishing - IN THE THUNDERSTORMS, because I can and I'm pisssed off - that's why


----------



## CGH

Today at work, I surfed the net for 7 hours, ate lunch for 30 minutes took my 15 minute break and drove the golf cart around for 15 minutes and only worked for 15 minutes


----------



## Jim

CGH said:


> Today at work, I surfed the net for 7 hours, ate lunch for 30 minutes took my 15 minute break and drove the golf cart around for 15 minutes and only worked for 15 minutes



:LOL2:

That's 8 hours and 15 minutes. You are a role model. Very dedicated. :beer:


----------



## KMixson

CGH said:


> Today at work, I surfed the net for 7 hours, ate lunch for 30 minutes took my 15 minute break and drove the golf cart around for 15 minutes and only worked for 15 minutes



Don't you hate having to work overtime?


----------



## Waterwings

CGH said:


> Today at work, I surfed the net for 7 hours, ate lunch for 30 minutes took my 15 minute break and drove the golf cart around for 15 minutes and only worked for 15 minutes




What's a break? :shock:


----------



## Waterwings

Had plans to get the boat on the water early this morning, but am sitting home with a dang head cold/congestion that slowly came-on while at work yesterday. Wife was disappointed we were'nt going fishing also. I can tell I'm back in school now, as I hardly _ever_ get sick during the summer (away from school).


----------



## Zum

Getting ready for Bill.
Hope it doesn't rain and blow to crazy.
Gotta go fishing the next day


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:

I just saw the guy in the next cube over putting potato chips in his sandwich!

My kids do that! :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> :LOL2:
> 
> I just saw the guy in the next cube over putting potato chips in his sandwich!
> 
> My kids do that! :LOL2:



Whats wrong with that!!!!!


----------



## ACarbone624

Just like putting ketchup in mac & cheese!


----------



## wasilvers

Chips in sandwiches! I do that all the time. Gotta have the CRUNCH!


----------



## BassAddict

ACarbone624 said:


> Just like putting ketchup in mac & cheese!



now thats just wrong!!!! I also believe decaf coffee is a crime against nature!!


----------



## Jim

Questions of the day.

Why are there a half a dozen full conditioner bottles in the tub and only one empty shampoo bottle? 
Why is it when I want to take a shower I have to remove the clump of hair by the drain? I shave my head, Its not me. 

Why do I always get the bar of soap when its the size of Ritz cracker?

I wish I had money so I could have my own bathroom. :LOL2:


----------



## ACarbone624

Jim said:


> Questions of the day.
> 
> Why are there a half a dozen full conditioner bottles in the tub and only one empty shampoo bottle?
> Why is it when I want to take a shower I have to remove the clump of hair by the drain? I shave my head, Its not me.
> 
> Why do I always get the bar of soap when its the size of Ritz cracker?
> 
> I wish I had money so I could have my own bathroom. :LOL2:



You just have to build yourself a good sized shed of garage in the back yard with all the amenities!


----------



## wasilvers

To fish this afternoon or tomorrow morning? Just rained this moring and more showers on the way tomorrow afternoon.

What do you think?


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> To fish this afternoon or tomorrow morning? Just rained this moring and more showers on the way tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> What do you think?



Both! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab

wasilvers said:


> To fish this afternoon or tomorrow morning? Just rained this moring and more showers on the way tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> What do you think?




I woudl start this afternoon then finish tomorrow morning - fish all night


In fact - that is what i am about to go do


----------



## wasilvers

From the wife---

Don't forget tomorrow's your anniversary :wink:


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> From the wife---
> 
> Don't forget tomorrow's your anniversary :wink:



doh! #-o 

Today then! :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Going to Lake of the Ozarks tomorrow.Hope I don't get run over.That's my wish everytime I go.


----------



## wasilvers

wasilvers said:


> From the wife---
> 
> Don't forget tomorrow's your anniversary :wink:



Doh! Guess I left this on the screen. Took the kids to Cabela's while the wife took a nap today. She said I could go fishing in the morning though!

What a woman!


----------



## Zum

Last weekend Bill,this weekend Danny,any more water and I will be able to fish from my doorstep.


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:

This will work:








This will not:


----------



## wasilvers

I was in charge of dinner tonight - so out came the venison. Made two packages about 2+lbs of steaks. Cut them thin across the grain, tenderized them a lot, coated them in some pre-seasoned flour and pan fried. MMMMmmmmMMMMMmmmm :wink: . My family of 5 left only 5 little pieces, and that's only because we brought the watermelon out. It was so good, even the picky kids were wolfing it down.

Makes the opening of bow season in 1.5 weeks look almost too far away.


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> I was in charge of dinner tonight - so out came the venison. Made two packages about 2+lbs of steaks. Cut them thin across the grain, tenderized them a lot, coated them in some pre-seasoned flour and pan fried. MMMMmmmmMMMMMmmmm :wink: . My family of 5 left only 5 little pieces, and that's only because we brought the watermelon out. It was so good, even the picky kids were wolfing it down.
> 
> Makes the opening of bow season in 1.5 weeks look almost too far away.



Thanks for torturing the rest of us.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Venison Scrapple?


----------



## wasilvers

I found out that I'll be gone for Wisconsins gun season (all 9 days of it) so it's only the bowseason for me this year. Unfortunately, I've only been able to practice 3 times so far - not nearly the 3 months of practice that I've done in the past  

But all the practice in prior years has paid off. Out to 40 yards, I can hit just about anything aimed at. I love my Bowtech!

And another random thought - Bowtech stopped making my bow after one year. I guess it didn't sell much after a recall and likely more important to buyers - because the speed wasn't over 300 fps (276 fps tested with my hunting arrow). But that bow is so smooth and quiet! It's like shooting a heavy, silenced 22. My bow has no additional pieces of equipment on it (except a quiver) - straight from the factory stock, and doesn't even move in the hand when shot. If you didn't hear the arrow move thru the air or hit the target, you wouldn't know it had been shot. I would buy another in a heartbeat! It's just a little heavy to stillhunt with, but I'm in a stand all day, so no problem there.

Get a deal, buy a Bowtech General off Ebay!


----------



## Jim

Tonight I suffered. I had a bad case of sphenopalatine ganglioneuralgia. Glad its over!


----------



## wasilvers

Jim said:


> Tonight I suffered. I had a bad case of sphenopalatine ganglioneuralgia. Glad its over!



N'ice! Made me google!


----------



## wasilvers

Spent the night replacing hooks on my lures, just switching to a smaller size... and modifying the new ones I bought... Since when did I become so picky about a fishing lure? What happened to the good old days of 'Ready to fish' lures?


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> Spent the night replacing hooks on my lures, just switching to a smaller size... and modifying the new ones I bought... Since when did I become so picky about a fishing lure? What happened to the good old days of 'Ready to fish' lures?



They cut corners and put cheap hooks on.


----------



## wasilvers

One hook I replaced wouldn't even fit in my tackle box - it was too big to put in the tray and close the top. I really don't want a 2 inch hook hanging off my 3 inch crankbait - not in the clear water I fish anyway.


----------



## Jim

Listen to the "muscle man" :LOL2:

[youtube]WsQy54p2zQQ[/youtube]


----------



## Usmctanker

:LOL2: LMFAO!!! MOM!! HELP MOM!!


----------



## Jim

Deep fried Butter - Only in Texas

https://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news/dpgo_Deep_Fried_Butter_Texas_State_Fair_fc_20090904_3326466


----------



## Usmctanker

Well I just found out I have to work Monday.
I thought Labor Day was a holiday established for blue collar "working class" Americans. I guess not.


----------



## pbw

Instead of fishing I'm hammering this weekend...really..starting on finishing my basement. plans for two bedrooms, one full bath, a sewing room for my wife, large den , then wood shop/storage room. about ~1540 sq ft




had to cut some concrete to move shower drain and install P trap ...

still working on finishing wall and door 






test fitting the shower location







nice little mess, lots of work remains.


----------



## Jim

Your the man PBW. My hat is off to you! =D>


----------



## Jim

Kids are not in school one week...My glands in my throat are swollen to the size of golf balls, I cant swallow, my voice sounds like I have been to a concert, and I am sore as heck all over.

H1N1? :LOL2:


----------



## ACarbone624

Mr Jim, what are you and the Mrs. doing when the kids go to school??? :roll: :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Gonna run the boat today!


----------



## Jim

ACarbone624 said:


> Mr Jim, what are you and the Mrs. doing when the kids go to school??? :roll: :shock:



The Bundys do nothing! :LOL2:


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Jim, what are you and the Mrs. doing when the kids go to school??? :roll: :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bundys do nothing! :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Jim, do we need to start calling you Al ? :wink:


----------



## Specknreds

Captain Ahab said:


> Gonna run the boat today!



Glad your getting out! Because it looks like you are attracting creepy crawlies :shock:


----------



## wasilvers

Tonight, after taking the summer off from league play, I played my first sand volleyball league game (against one of my old teams). Last 1.5 weeks I was working the legs out to get the jump back, which is soooo much harder now that I'm on the backside of the 30's :? Sould have started months ago. It must have worked pretty good - there was just enough improvement that I was encouraged to keep it up! So came home and worked them again - Just about passed out tonight afterwards! I don't remember it being this hard in the past....

Oh, we won the game - great game too. They were up for it, we were up for it. We split the first two games. The last game was solid play - whoever got the first run of 2 consecutive points was going to win. Fortunatly, it was us!


----------



## Zum

Yarmouth International Air show here today and tommorrow.
Going to be noisy,I'm only a mile from the airport.
Normally only have one small plane land acouple times a day.
CF 18's and rocket semi's are noisy,,,scaring my dogs and cattle.


----------



## Jim

Zum said:


> Yarmouth International Air show here today and tommorrow.
> Going to be noisy,I'm only a mile from the airport.
> Normally only have one small plane land acouple times a day.
> CF 18's and rocket semi's are noisy,,,scaring my dogs and cattle.



Zum,
My wife used to go to Nova Scotia all the time!

Should I plan a road trip?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Zum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yarmouth International Air show here today and tommorrow.
> Going to be noisy,I'm only a mile from the airport.
> Normally only have one small plane land acouple times a day.
> CF 18's and rocket semi's are noisy,,,scaring my dogs and cattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zum,
> My wife used to go to Nova Scotia all the time!
> 
> Should I plan a road trip?
Click to expand...



Yeah - but what are you going to do while you wife is in Nova Scotia?


----------



## Zum

Lol..capt.
Jim,I wish I had a camp at a lake or a bigger house because you could tell me a week and I'd let you stay there for free.If you do ever make it here,pm me and I'll make sure you get on the water.(June till Oct. best for bass here)
ps...I look for land all the time on a lake but the kids sports are putting me in the poor house.


----------



## BassAddict

Body aches, moderate sore throat, fatigue, yup all signs point to swine flu!!! Im a gonner guys!!


----------



## Jim

Zum said:


> Lol..capt.
> Jim,I wish I had a camp at a lake or a bigger house because you could tell me a week and I'd let you stay there for free.If you do ever make it here,pm me and I'll make sure you get on the water.(June till Oct. best for bass here)
> ps...I look for land all the time on a lake but the kids sports are putting me in the poor house.



Even if you did, I couldnt impose with the Brady Bunch LOL! wife and 3 kids..I drive myslef crazy....Any Marriots or Hiltons close by? :LOL2: 



BassAddict said:


> Body aches, moderate sore throat, fatigue, yup all signs point to swine flu!!! Im a gonner guys!!



Glad I'm not the only one suffering.


----------



## Waterwings

> Glad I'm not the only one suffering.




I've been fighting something for almost 3 weeks now. Off & on low grade fever, stuffy nose, and I cough like a maniac whenever I try to smoke a cigarette (I know, time to quit). :roll:


----------



## wasilvers

Just had some guy pull up to my car and start yelling. Rolled the window down (at 55 mph) and listened. He said 'slow the _ down you _ _ _ , you almost ran that car off the road, you _ _ _. _ _ ..." Didn't hear the rest because I just rolled the window up and went on. 

Apparently his reason for doing this was my driving down the 4 lane highway at 60 (55 mph limit). Him and another car merged from an overpass, ignoring the big red YIELD sign at the merge (they never slowed a bit). Yeah, I came within 50 feet of bumping the car BEHIND him, because they never merged into traffic properly. When they jerked in front of me (not making use of the shoulder if they needed to) , they forgot where the accelerator was and kept on at 30. All the cars I was with passed them up - and went around me. I slowed so I didn't hit them. Then I passed them (still going 30) in the left lane and this yahoo caught up to me... 

Crazy people. I can see if I did something wrong, but 60 in a 55 is nothing on this road...65-70 is the common speed.


----------



## poolie

My last day at work... I'm sitting here surfing for good Fall Pattern bass articles. Five and a half years at this crazy place and am looking forward to starting at the new digs on Monday. I think I'll go fishing tomorrow (rain or shine).


----------



## wasilvers

poolie said:


> My last day at work... I'm sitting here surfing for good Fall Pattern bass articles. Five and a half years at this crazy place and am looking forward to starting at the new digs on Monday. I think I'll go fishing tomorrow (rain or shine).



So are you going to make it all day? You have to, just to say goodby to all the fine folks you've worked with. 

Fishing is good medicine!

I was reading fall bass articles the last two days and still don't know what to expect. Maybe you could start a thread with what you find?


----------



## poolie

I more or less just came in today to say goodbye to a few last folks and to have a last lunch with my normal lunch buds. After that I'm handing in my badge and heading out.

Nice to leave on good terms. I just got to the point where I couldn't deal with all the offshoring. Very excited about my new job. I get to be a software developer once again and not just writing documentation to tell someone else how to do something that I could have done in the time it took me to tell them how to do it 




wasilvers said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last day at work... I'm sitting here surfing for good Fall Pattern bass articles. Five and a half years at this crazy place and am looking forward to starting at the new digs on Monday. I think I'll go fishing tomorrow (rain or shine).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you going to make it all day? You have to, just to say goodby to all the fine folks you've worked with.
> 
> Fishing is good medicine!
> 
> I was reading fall bass articles the last two days and still don't know what to expect. Maybe you could start a thread with what you find?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jim

Good luck with the new job poolie! :beer:


----------



## wasilvers

poolie said:


> I get to be a software developer once again and not just writing documentation to tell someone else how to do something that I could have done in the time it took me to tell them how to do it



So don't developers have to document as well? :wink: At least they always wanted me to document it all. Almost 700 pages of crap on 100's of applications - which was written, labeled, sorted, etc for the IT group. The IT manager met with me before I left to pick up documentation and spend a few hours on where the projects were and what I had done since I got there. He listened for 5 minutes, heard something he didn't like, closed his notebook, said his goodby and left all documents there -said he didn't need them (arrogant guy)... Then blamed me for not documenting when TWO YEARS later something blew up (his group changed an input source- which he would have know had he taken the documentation). My name was tossed under the buss for 2 weeks till my old boss called me at my new job. I offered to come fix it, but having a accountant come fix a program was a worse solution for IT than fixing it themselves. It was a 1 hour fix - max - even for a newby. Funny how that all works. You brought back some memories!


----------



## Jim

IT work rules!

You know that one old computer tucked away in the Bowels of the data center in each company that no one knows about or wants to take responsibility for but they cant get rid of it? It has a Dial in mode attached to it and no one has any idea what it does? :LOL2:


----------



## poolie

I unplugged it before I left ;-)



Jim said:


> IT work rules!
> 
> You know that one old computer tucked away in the Bowels of the data center in each company that no one knows about or wants to take responsibility for but they cant get rid of it? It has a Dial in mode attached to it and no one has any idea what it does? :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

poolie said:


> I unplugged it before I left ;-)



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings

Tired today; got up at 4:00am yesterday to attend our first orienteering competition out of town. A 3 hour school bus ride to the event, and I took 10 students. There were probably 80-90 competitiors, but we don't know the final results yet. 7 of my team members were there for their first event, and they basically used it as a training evolution. Got home at 6:30 last night, and was in bed by 9:30.


----------



## Jim




----------



## russ010

kidney stones SUCK! hope you guys never have to go through what I am right now


----------



## Jim

russ010 said:


> kidney stones SUCK! hope you guys never have to go through what I am right now



Ouch!


----------



## poolie

russ010 said:


> kidney stones SUCK! hope you guys never have to go through what I am right now



Hope it's over soon. A lady I used to work with had them once and said it was more painful than childbirth. I'll take her word on that.

Get better man!


----------



## Captain Ahab

I will say a prayet for you Russ - and save teh stones, i heard they make great fishing weights :mrgreen:


----------



## russ010

I just wish I knew when they would pass.. I have 2, one is small and the other is 4mm (said they would let it pass naturally up to 7mm). Tiffany showed me one of her 4mm beads she makes jewelry with and OH MY GOD that thing is way to big for my liking to be making the journey down the golden road - but, if this is like child birth, have mercy on the women!

They gave me pain meds, but I'm not one to take pills and unless I get like I was the other night when they first hit, I won't be taking them. I literally thought I was going to die!


----------



## wasilvers

Pain meds are best taken before the pain hits full force... Trust me on this one. My wife has had a lot of surgeries and I've had just one. When she took her pain meds before the pain was too hard (like a 2 on a 10 scale of pain) - it was totally manageable. When she waited till it hurt - well she was in really bad shape. 

If you know it's coming, best to take the pain meds now. Just don't get 'hooked' on them. Unlikely if it's just a one time thing.


----------



## russ010

that's what gets me... I don't know when it's coming. And I can't take darvocet (spelling?) and drive to work and be able to work.

I think if it actually hits me to where I can't stand it, I'll go straight to the ER and let them take care of me... i should have done that the other night when it had me balled up in the floor for hours


----------



## wasilvers

russ010 said:


> take darvocet (spelling?)



Good Stuff! 

For one of my wife's surgeries she had some anit nasea meds to avoid ripping stiches... These pills cost $250+ EACH I couldn't believe it when I had to pay $80 at Walgreens. The kicker is, she only took one. Too bad I don't know of a 'black market' for pills, I could make some nice $ with all we have left over.


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> These pills cost $250+ EACH




That is just wrong!


----------



## BassAddict

russ010 said:


> kidney stones SUCK! hope you guys never have to go through what I am right now



Man that sucks!!! hope ya feel better soon but till then just bite your lip n give em hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK


----------



## russ010

well, luckily I have really good insurance... 30 pills of darvocet cost me $10. Actually, any med I might have to take only costs me $10


----------



## Jim

Now this is what I am talking about! :LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings

russ010 said:


> well, luckily I have really good insurance... 30 pills of darvocet cost me $10. Actually, any med I might have to take only costs me $10




Enrolled in Tricare?


----------



## Jim

Boat stability, at its worst. :LOL2: 

And I am not poking fun at US fat guys.......ok maybe a little.


----------



## wasilvers

Caught some women's college volleyball on the sports channel last night. Did you know that the Marshall girls volleyball team calls themselves .... The Thundering Herd!?!?!

https://herdzone.cstv.com/

You can't make this stuff up!


----------



## wasilvers

In case you were wondering why I watch women's college volleyball (I know what you are thinking), the women college volleyball is not anything like the half dressed gals playing beach volleyball. They actually wear clothes. The individuals are all about equally matched and it's teamwork (with some athleticism) that wins the games. Fun to watch and I get pointers (keep it clean) each time I watch.


----------



## countryboy210

I Tried To Give Birth To One Last Saturday. It Moved Some, And Then The INTENSE Pain Stopped. Started Again, Made It To ER Just Before It Quit Hurting Again. But They Started An IV, Pain Meds On Board, CAT Scan Shows 5.5mm, And Mostly Moved Down & Out To Bladder. If It Isn't "Born" By Monday, They Want To Go Scoup It Out With A Basket. Not Liking That Plan, But Way Better Than Last Saturday's Sensations Of PAIN !


----------



## ACarbone624

I wish it would stop raining so I could go fishing..... [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Captain Ahab

ACarbone624 said:


> I wish it would stop raining so I could go fishing..... [-o< [-o< [-o<



Put a rain jacket on and go!


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## angry Bob

Why is driving SO hard for SO many people? :x


----------



## ACarbone624

Captain Ahab said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it would stop raining so I could go fishing..... [-o< [-o< [-o<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a rain jacket on and go!
Click to expand...


Sorry Ahab, I don't have a Banana suit. :LOL2: Can I borrow yours? :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/0suNhnHqovc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/0suNhnHqovc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Waterwings

Left work early today at 2pm to go to the bank, then stopped and got a haircut (both work related), then stopped by Kroger and bought some dog food, then went home and got the riding mower out of the garage and hosed it off. Then added some Stabil to the fuel and ran it awhile. _Then_ washed both vehicles, finishing right before dark. I'm tired now, lol.


----------



## Jim




----------



## Jim

Here is the spirit! :LOL2: :beer:


----------



## russ010

Approximately 10 minutes ago, after 6 weeks of finding it - the kidney stone finally passed. 

Every woman who will ever give or has given childbirth has my whole hearted sympathy... bad thing is I'm at work and I bet the whole building heard me yell bloody murder when it came out!






sorry for the crappy cell phone pic... good camera is in the truck and I've got to take this bad boy to the Dr.


----------



## Jim

holy cow! You been suffering with that this whole time? :LOL2:


----------



## russ010

yea, but I've only had 3 days total when I was literally in the floor in the fetal position... when this came out it pretty much just burned the crap out of me and took my breath


----------



## poolie

Dude, that hurts just looking at it. Our equipment wasn't made to pass stuff like that.


----------



## russ010

poolie said:


> Dude, that hurts just looking at it. Our equipment wasn't made to pass stuff like that.


you can say that again.... if I would have known then what I know now about how it would feel, I would have figured out a way to jam some lubrication up in there...


----------



## Doug

russ, That was too funny :LOL2: . Man if something like that came out of me :shock: , I think I'd just pass out with pain and fright.

Glad is has passed, now maybe you can get some relief  .


----------



## Andy

Glad you got rid of that thing Russ.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

OUCH!


----------



## ejones1961

those don't have rounded edges either.


----------



## FishinsMyLife

That got me cringing :shock:


----------



## Waterwings

:shock: Did ya invent any new cuss words when it passed!? :shock:


----------



## russ010

Waterwings said:


> :shock: Did ya invent any new cuss words when it passed!? :shock:



haha... in my mind I did. Remember I was at work when it passed....

I did let out a good yell that was deep and groggy... no one came to check on me, and I didn't get any funny looks - but, when I got back over around my desk one of the guys I work with just happend to glance at me and did a double take and asked what happend (tears in my eyes and my face was pale white)... I just held my hand out and said "ever seen a kidney stone?".... I thought he was going to pass out


----------



## Jim

I hate Mondays.


----------



## Bubba

:mrgreen:


----------



## danmyersmn

I am am on the "I hope to never need to use stone and pass in the same sentence" bandwagon now and forever!!!


----------



## ACarbone624

I hate doing a job by myself that requires 2 or more people! :x


----------



## wasilvers

I hate finishing the job that someone else half-assed their way through. Spent the last 2 weeks (non-billable time) fixing it. 

And have 3 more weeks to go to fix the rest of their crap.

:x


----------



## Bubba

Whats for lunch today guys? :?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Bubba said:


> Whats for lunch today guys? :?



Striperfish Salad on toasted Rye bread


----------



## Waterwings

Captain Ahab said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats for lunch today guys? :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Striperfish Salad on toasted Rye bread
Click to expand...



I choked-down a couple packs of p-butter crackers and a bottled ice tea while entering semester exam grades today during my lunch.


----------



## wasilvers

QDOBA! It is payday after all I can afford a $8 burrito in a bag.


----------



## Bubba

TGIF! :shock: [-o<


----------



## BassAddict

I need coffee!!!


----------



## poolie

rain the whole weekend... I need to go fishing.


----------



## wasilvers

Since when did I become the expert on HTC phones? The two partners in my firm each got the new Tilt2 which made me very jealous. I had to (got to) spend 30-45 minutes with each of them showing them how to navigate their phone, how to use google maps, how to open programs, what cool software their phone had, how to mute it, how to update the ringtone, etc...

Just now another gal in the office brought me here HTC Touch with the screen not responding. A quick soft-reset fixed it, but she's had that phone a year and never reset it?!?! A soft reset is like a windows reboot, just do it every week or so to make the smartphones work better. Am I the only one who ever reads instructions? 

By the way, my job is accountant, not IT or anywhere near it.

Funny how you can get repuations for fixing things. 8) Just today I was asked to help another person (in another office) open their mailbox (frozen lock), took all of 1 minute and it was working again. 

:roll: Just waiting for the next task today.. :roll:


----------



## wasilvers

Today we found out there was a mouse in our office -at least one, but I'd be surprised if there wern't at least 2 maybe 3.

Immediatly I was the guy looked at to get rid of them. Now I really don't mind this job because I have a mean place in my heart for mice. 

So today my job has been accountant/new employee trainer/ disgruntled customer handler/phone-tech/grounds employee/building maintenance/research analyst/ marriage conselor - I might as well start my own firm. If I get to wear the hats anyway, might as well put the pay behind it


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats on your varied tasks, and it shows that your fellow workers trust you. Next time one of them brings a phone to you to "adjust", reach in your desk and pull out a hammer. It might slow down the repair requests so you can take a breather, lol.


----------



## KMixson

wasilvers said:


> Immediatly I was the guy looked at to get rid of them. Now I really don't mind this job because I have a mean place in my heart for mice.



So, What kind of firepower are they authorizing you to eradicate the beast? LOL.


----------



## wasilvers

I thought to bring in the night-vision airgun setup - but opted for regular glue and mice traps. 

Before I left at 5, I set 4 regular traps and two glue traps. Ran them tonight at 10pm and had caught 2 in one glue trap. I dispatched of those and placed the other glue trap in the 'hot zone'. I'd be pretty surprised if I caught more-without much sign in the office. I only found 1 dropping in the place and I looked pretty good. If there are more than these two mice, our cleaning gal should get a raise for cleaning really good.

Now when people ask how I did this year (for hunting) I can say I got two. As long as they don't specify, I can pull it off - better than getting skunked. :?


----------



## wasilvers

Update on the mousehunt-total count is up to 6 removed from the office. 

I tried to get to work early to remove the traps - and made it an hour early at about 7am, but one new guy was already here. He saw the glue trap with 4 mice piled on it and left it for me. After marvelling how many made it on the trap, i dispatched them and walked the trap to my office to toss in my garbage. He saw me and after a comment asked HOW I dispatched them. 

"Do you really want to know?" I asked.
"No, not really" he said, but kept looking for me to tell him. 

I explained that the office hammer has more uses than just driving nails to hang pictures and ended the conversation with, "These mice took my food - Don't mess with my food!" - I should have mentioned, he is a known food snitch - taking whatever he can find in the fridge. Guess my stuff should be safe for a while.


----------



## Jim

The 2010 BassPro Master Catalog is already on the throne! :USA1:


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> The 2010 BassPro Master Catalog is already on the throne! :USA1:



Got mine in the mail yesterday... let the wishing begin.


----------



## wasilvers

Getting a good start on my new years resolution to lose weight. Caught a stomach bug and have been losing weight every way possible. TMI - but at least there's an upside. :?


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> Getting a good start on my new years resolution to lose weight. Caught a stomach bug and have been losing weight every way possible. TMI - but at least there's an upside. :?



:LOL2: Whatever works I guess.

They should let people buy tapeworms. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a good start on my new years resolution to lose weight. Caught a stomach bug and have been losing weight every way possible. TMI - but at least there's an upside. :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2: Whatever works I guess.
> 
> They should let people buy tapeworms. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...



I would be rich! I can sell them "under the radar" so to speak - just have to have BassAddict visit again so I can "harvest" some more :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a good start on my new years resolution to lose weight. Caught a stomach bug and have been losing weight every way possible. TMI - but at least there's an upside. :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2: Whatever works I guess.
> 
> They should let people buy tapeworms. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would be rich! I can sell them "under the radar" so to speak - just have to have BassAddict visit again so I can "harvest" some more :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Take all you need, i got lots of them :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Bugpac

My dog is mad that it is so cold outside...


----------



## ACarbone624

Why don't kids ever listen??? :x


----------



## Specknreds

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a good start on my new years resolution to lose weight. Caught a stomach bug and have been losing weight every way possible. TMI - but at least there's an upside. :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2: Whatever works I guess.
> 
> They should let people buy tapeworms. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would be rich! I can sell them "under the radar" so to speak - just have to have BassAddict visit again so I can "harvest" some more :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


I wonder if Tapeworms make good bait?? Dual purpose, lose the weight and then use them for bait?


----------



## Andy

Specknreds said:


> I wonder if Tapeworms make good bait?? Dual purpose, lose the weight and then use them for bait?



Not sure I'd want to fish those circumstances... LOL

"Hang on Bob, let me pull some more bait out of my butt....."


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> I would be rich! I can sell them "under the radar" so to speak - just have to have BassAddict visit again so I can "harvest" some more :mrgreen:





Andy said:


> "Hang on Bob, let me pull some more bait out of my butt....."



:shock: Hold on!!! How are we harvesting said tapeworm.............................?


----------



## jigster60

Be kinda hard to cast with a lonie samich in your hand all the time from what I here yer always eatin wif a tapewerm....JIGGY


----------



## Andy

BassAddict said:


> :shock: Hold on!!! How are we harvesting said tapeworm.............................?



ROTFLMAO!!!!!

I don't think we need to know that.......

:LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings

We got a dusting of snow last night, with predictions of maybe 3", so we're out of school today. Just another day we'll makeup at the end of the year :roll:


----------



## Jim

I used to like snow, but now every time it snows I have to do the neighbors driveway. They are too old. Granted I use their snow blower for both our driveways, but still. :LOL2: 

I hope they leave me in their will.


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> I used to like snow, but now every time it snows I have to do the neighbors driveway. They are too old. Granted I use their snow blower for both our driveways, but still. :LOL2:
> 
> I hope they leave me in their will.



The way my luck goes they'd just leave me the snow blower in their will.


----------



## Captain Ahab

They will more likely just leave you the snow


----------



## Jim

I will not be responsible for giving a member a heart attack if you decide to play a joke on them. :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

BRRRRRRRRRR!,it's cold out there.


----------



## Waterwings

9* when I got up this morning, but it's a toasty 14* now!


----------



## ACarbone624

We are at a blistering 25* right now. :shock:


----------



## Waterwings

ACarbone624 said:


> We are at a blistering 25* right now. :shock:




That's interesting (considering I'm further south than you), as it's 16* (w/o wind chill) here at the moment.


----------



## ACarbone624

It feels like 18* here with the wind chill....


----------



## BassAddict

Waterwings said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are at a blistering 25* right now. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting (considering I'm further south than you), as it's 16* (w/o wind chill) here at the moment.
Click to expand...


Not really, its a southern cold snap, i heard on the news that some parts of Florida are colder than Alaska :shock:


----------



## Waterwings

As long as we don't get any ice, I'll deal with the cold, lol.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!Even colder this morning!


----------



## Waterwings

Snowing and 10* here, for the moment.


----------



## ACarbone624

20 degree here now...only supposed to be 28 today for the high.


----------



## Waterwings

ACarbone624 said:


> 20 degree here now...only supposed to be 28 today for the high.




I'll take 28*; that's 10* warmer than it's gonna be here today, lol.


----------



## wasilvers

0 this morning - too cold for a Texas boy!


----------



## ACarbone624

10* this morning....30* right now....supposed to 15* tonight


----------



## Waterwings

Heat wave here tomorrow! 30*, but with snow. We _might_ be back in school :roll:


19* at the moment


----------



## Jim

Symantec product support sucks! :evil: 

Benn on hold for over an hour.....................


----------



## Bugpac

Then your call will get answered in India probbaly..


----------



## Bugpac

](*,) what to do, what to do, ](*,) To windy to fish, To poor to shop, way to fat already to eat.... :fishing: Hmmm sure sounds good to me tho...


----------



## BassAddict

the thermometer outside my window just hit 61!!! Man I wish I was able to make Moos worms or fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Edit: Well mainly I wish I could get out to fish since last night I dreamed I caught a nice bass off a panfish crankbait with my ultra light!


----------



## poolie

Jim, are you still on hold?


----------



## Jim

poolie said:


> Jim, are you still on hold?



No after 3 hours with support, I fixed it for them while waiting.......... :roll:


----------



## wasilvers

SYMANTEC - that's norton to the individual user? I always 'just hope' it works out of the box.

Jim (or anyone), have you used Win 7 for any length of time? The only computer I would upgrade would be my home theater machine. But is it worth the $150+ upgrade price? I use vista media center, two digital tuners, 2 hard drives. 

This was setup before they started the 4 tuners/dvr packages available now. It records 2 HD programs (broadcast) and one stadard def)(Dish) at a time. I serve the meda off to my phone (or any web machine) using a third party software now, but will likely switch as it doesn't work so well for me anymore - gotta be encoding, but they upgraded and took away my access to choose which encoder it uses.  

Anyway, as I look to switch some stuff out, thought I'd ask about Win 7 too. In case anyone knows about it.

Thanks!
Will


----------



## Jim

I was tasked with rolling out symantec endpoint protection to the enterprise. All went and is going well...knock on wood. I then installed the latest windows updates and the java console on all my machines stopped working. Stupied IE7 update does something to java. Symantec had no clue. I uninstalled the updates one by one until my console started working, then confirmed the culprit hotfix by installing it again and breaking the console again. Then I handed the fix to symantec so when everyone else starts calling in they will have the workaround. PITA! 

The IT guys onboard can feel my pain.....


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> I was tasked with rolling out symantec endpoint protection to the enterprise. All went and is going well...knock on wood. I then installed the latest windows updates and the java console on all my machines stopped working. Stupied IE7 update does something to java. Symantec had no clue. I uninstalled the updates one by one until my console started working, then confirmed the culprit hotfix by installing it again and breaking the console again. Then I handed the fix to symantec so when everyone else starts calling in they will have the workaround. PITA!
> 
> The IT guys onboard can feel my pain.....





Speak English man!


----------



## wasilvers

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was tasked with rolling out symantec endpoint protection to the enterprise. All went and is going well...knock on wood. I then installed the latest windows updates and the java console on all my machines stopped working. Stupied IE7 update does something to java. Symantec had no clue. I uninstalled the updates one by one until my console started working, then confirmed the culprit hotfix by installing it again and breaking the console again. Then I handed the fix to symantec so when everyone else starts calling in they will have the workaround. PITA!
> 
> The IT guys onboard can feel my pain.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak English man!
Click to expand...


I ran Jim's post thru google translater and it came back with this..
_"Computer program A desired not to work with computer program B. I spent half a day talking to teenage idiots who couldn't find the problem in their manuals. I fixed the problem myself and informed computer software engineers of the fix. I am now out half a day, will get paid nothing for my extra efforts and I still have to fix another 40 machines tonight. Expect a lot of crazy tinboats posts after midnight"_

Or something to that effect


----------



## wasilvers

What an eyeopener - I was asked to find a date for a single gal in our office. "Sure, give me 10 minutes" was my smart *** answer. I pulled up craigslist personals and opened up 3 decent looking ads lines. ALL THREE WERE FROM MARRIED MEN!!! :shock: Wow, things sure have changed since I was dating. It really hurt my stomach to see that these guys thought so little of their marriages.

So if there are any single guys around 40ish that want to meet a sweetheard of a gal who can cook with the best of them and whose two kids really like to fish - I know the lady for you - but you have to like blondes.


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> What an eyeopener - I was asked to find a date for a single gal in our office. "Sure, give me 10 minutes" was my smart *** answer. I pulled up craigslist personals and opened up 3 decent looking ads lines. ALL THREE WERE FROM MARRIED MEN!!! :shock: Wow, things sure have changed since I was dating. It really hurt my stomach to see that these guys thought so little of their marriages.
> 
> So if there are any single guys around 40ish that want to meet a sweetheard of a gal who can cook with the best of them and whose two kids really like to fish - I know the lady for you - but you have to like blondes.



:LOL2: What exactly is your job title?


----------



## wasilvers

Jim said:


> :LOL2: What exactly is your job title?



Still figuring that out!  The call me CPA, but for a while there I was the only other guy (besides the boss) in the office - so I get all the extra stuff.. Now we have a couple of guys, but they're young'uns. Guess the boss decided to hire the first applicant rather than waiting for the cute ones to apply. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2: What exactly is your job title?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still figuring that out!  The call me CPA, but for a while there I was the only other guy (besides the boss) in the office - so I get all the extra stuff.. Now we have a couple of guys, but they're young'uns. Guess the boss decided to hire the first applicant rather than waiting for the cute ones to apply. :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Wasilvers Rodent Control and dating service at your service. Has a nice ring to it! :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Rain and fog today,that s#$#,no work.At least its not the frozen stuff.Man I can't wait for spring.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

SAME AS YESTERDAY!


----------



## Bugpac

Rain, Rain, Go away, I don't want to fish, on a different day...


----------



## Waterwings

Still raining here, and we're under a tornado watch until around 5pm. However, some rain and 48* temp is better than the ice storm that hit us at this time last last year.


----------



## ACarbone624

We are supposed to get a wintry mix tommorrow.....hopefully not too much ice.


----------



## Hydrilla

I'm not thrilled about being at work fixing a server (well, anti-spam/anti-virus appliance) at 3-something in the morning, after already working 9 hours Thursday, but hey- I'm a contractor now, so I'll get paid from midnight tonight through 5pm Friday afternoon, that ain't too bad! Before I was laid off this Summer and re-hired as a contractor, I was a salaried employee, so this type of work was free. Why do you care? Good question!! As you were, carry on. :lol:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Oooo,got to work today.We had a break in the rain today,it will be back tomorrow but should be gone by Monday.Man I'm so tired of staying home.


----------



## wasilvers

Moved the boat to the garage today since it started to warm up to 34 degrees outside. It only had 12 inches of snow on the cover and was starting to melt. Took and hour to make room in the garage and another hour to locate the hitch. Go figure, I put it on the shelf above the kids toys way out of their reach, but I found it in their toybox - without the pin :x 

Now the wife isn't too happy with "HER" garage filled with the boat. Go figure, this is the 3rd year in this house and NOW she wants to park in the garage?! 

BTW, the garage is detached and the farthest point away from our house from where she parks now. :?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Will, I have the opposite problem.HER boat is in my garage.


----------



## dougdad

figures, woman! :mrgreen: 

the wife parks 10 ft from the front door, garage to full of junk to park in. we use the front yard for now :?


----------



## Jim

Can the End of Day Friday get here quick enough? Feels like the time is going backwards................


----------



## wasilvers

HA!, I thought yesterday was Friday already, stayed up late and everything. My wife woke me up this morning wondering if I was going to work or not  

She's a :evil: woman ruining my dreams like that!


----------



## D-Man

You guy's ever been driving drinking your coffee,smoking your cig. And say to yourself ,Dam I forgot my cellphone!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Been there,did that.In that situation,all I can think about is "Man,I hope this car doesn't break down".I have a really good roadside assist package with my cellphone(better than most Motor Clubs).To use it though,you need your cell with you.It works anywhere,with any vehicle.


----------



## Jim

11PM at night...neighbor outside snow-blowing his driveway. :shock:


----------



## dyeguy1212

Jim said:


> 11PM at night...neighbor outside snow-blowing his driveway. :shock:



Own an airsoft gun? :|


----------



## Jim

dyeguy1212 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11PM at night...neighbor outside snow-blowing his driveway. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Own an airsoft gun? :|
Click to expand...


Nah, Why fake it...I have the real deal! :LOL2:


----------



## dyeguy1212

Not a matter of faking it.. just a matter of getting some revenge without reveling yourself... or going to prison..


----------



## Jim

dyeguy1212 said:


> Not a matter of faking it.. just a matter of getting some revenge without reveling yourself... or going to prison..



Here is the issue. The guy is like 100 and has these two top of the line hearing aids. He must forget to put them in or something.


----------



## dyeguy1212

100?


take away his snow blower and he'll be gone due to natural causes after the next wave of snow storms... the inevitable heart attacks that come with shoveling snow... [-X 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVWdf1Ky2bI


----------



## Bugpac

Throw some big ol rocks over there the next snowfall, They tend to tear up the snowblower...


----------



## KMixson

Bugpac said:


> Throw some big ol rocks over there the next snowfall, They tend to tear up the snowblower...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Bugpac said:


> Throw some big ol rocks over there the next snowfall, They tend to tear up the snowblower...





Just a few rolled up newspapers will work even better - the blower eats them and it is a super PITA to get them unstuck - frozen wet newspaper clogging the blades


----------



## Jim

Guys.....my wife uses that snowblower during the day! :LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings

Jim said:


> 11PM at night...neighbor outside snow-blowing his driveway. :shock:




Maybe he's shy and doesn't want to do it during the day when the neighbors can see him :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Waterwings said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11PM at night...neighbor outside snow-blowing his driveway. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he's shy and doesn't want to do it during the day when the neighbors can see him :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## Waterwings

I guess you could say that's some cold a$$ work :shock:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

More snow today! %$#@&^*% SNOW!!!!!


----------



## wasilvers

Words of warning - stay away from HostMDS for webhosting. Had a ton of issues with them last year - to the point I chose a separate host (hostgator - no problems with them at all, and I can talk to a person who speaks without an accent!). I moved the files, but couldn't move the domain registry because hostmds wouldn't give me my (epp) authorization code. I kept receiving emails that my domain reg was expiring and I'd contact them via support website - with no luck. Finally at day 30 till I'm cut off, I start calling and leaving messages, trying to get my code so I can transfer the account to someone else - with no responses. Day 0 hits and still no contact from them. I left messages with their billing, sales, and tech departments and no calls back, emails, nada. I emailed every department they had listed and no response. 

So day -1 hits and my .com address is not working - my email address I've used for the last 5 years is suddenly gone and the wife is none too happy. I called hostgator to ask what to do. They said since HostMDS is a reseller thru tucows - and since I am the admin on the account, I should contact them and see if they can help me. So I went to tucows (who redirected me back to hostmds about 3 times) and contacted their compliance department - giving the same story. Amazinginly, about 10 minutes before tucows contacts me and gives me my code to move the site registration elsewhere, hostmds contacts me and says - *GET THIS* - and say to me, since my account is expired, I'll have to pay a renewal fee ($21.00) before I can get it *MOVED* - *SINCE I LET IT EXPIRE *they will not give me access to move it till I pay them! * SO FOR NOT CONTACTING ME BACK THEY SHOULD GET PAID! * ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?! 

Tucows sent me a message later today with my authorization code allowing me to move the account - without paying the other slackers another dime. They never did refund my money for the unused year I had paid for as had been in my previous contract (yeah, don't beleive everything you read)- so I was already out about $60 in the first place.

Just venting,
Will


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> Words of warning - stay away from HostMDS for webhosting. Had a ton of issues with them last year - to the point I chose a separate host (hostgator - no problems with them at all, and I can talk to a person who speaks without an accent!). I moved the files, but couldn't move the domain registry because hostmds wouldn't give me my (epp) authorization code. I kept receiving emails that my domain reg was expiring and I'd contact them via support website - with no luck. Finally at day 30 till I'm cut off, I start calling and leaving messages, trying to get my code so I can transfer the account to someone else - with no responses. Day 0 hits and still no contact from them. I left messages with their billing, sales, and tech departments and no calls back, emails, nada. I emailed every department they had listed and no response.
> 
> So day -1 hits and my .com address is not working - my email address I've used for the last 5 years is suddenly gone and the wife is none too happy. I called hostgator to ask what to do. They said since HostMDS is a reseller thru tucows - and since I am the admin on the account, I should contact them and see if they can help me. So I went to tucows (who redirected me back to hostmds about 3 times) and contacted their compliance department - giving the same story. Amazinginly, about 10 minutes before tucows contacts me and gives me my code to move the site registration elsewhere, hostmds contacts me and says - *GET THIS* - and say to me, since my account is expired, I'll have to pay a renewal fee ($21.00) before I can get it *MOVED* - *SINCE I LET IT EXPIRE *they will not give me access to move it till I pay them! * SO FOR NOT CONTACTING ME BACK THEY SHOULD GET PAID! * ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!
> 
> Tucows sent me a message later today with my authorization code allowing me to move the account - without paying the other slackers another dime. They never did refund my money for the unused year I had paid for as had been in my previous contract (yeah, don't beleive everything you read)- so I was already out about $60 in the first place.
> 
> Just venting,
> Will




Web hosting is a love hate relationship. My last provider was a joke. This one is very good(so far). The next one will be a private server. I have learned allot these last few years. 

What I do know is that there will always be a "down time" expected or unexpected. The good hosting companies get you back up and running quickly......

Also, If a hosting company does not BS you about there issue, that is even better. The previous provider would say it was me and my computer and they don't see anything wrong from their end.

Little did they know that I know my site is down before they do. I use a web recorder to run synthetic transactions against the site. Every two minutes a browser opens, connects to the site, logs in, goes to the watering hole and then closes the browser. If this does not happen within 20 seconds, I get paged, emailed, and alerted like NASA. :LOL2: I connect from 3 different areas(2 different states) at the same time and my blackberry. If I cant connect with either, I know it is not me...don't BS me, this is what I do for work.


----------



## wasilvers

Jim said:


> What I do know is that there will always be a "down time" expected or unexpected. The good hosting companies get you back up and running quickly......
> 
> Also, If a hosting company does not BS you about there issue, that is even better. The previous provider would say it was me and my computer and they don't see anything wrong from their end.



Ditto that! Last year they were down 60% of the time for 2 months straight! (I built a page checker too, just so I'd have proof of what I was talking about). Of course they said it was me, that my ip was blocked, that I had pointed to a different site, that they were under attack, etc... Never was it their fault. I asked to be moved to a different server and that actually worked for about 2 weeks, then the same problems again. I think their equipment was faulty.

The best part was their repeated statements that they had redundant backups - you could never 'loose' your site. So I had been using the site as a backup for the family pictures (1.5G of 5 gig purchased storage) They 'lost' everything - then told me I could pay them $100 to see if they could get it back - HA! Very underhanded I thought. Of course, I had my own backups.
Will


----------



## Jim




----------



## Jim

Laugh all you want, I once had a job exactly like this. I did it all summer!


----------



## wasilvers

:LOL2: LOL - must be some good fishing there!


----------



## Waterwings

It's snowing and sticking to the roads here at moment...............so what the heck am I doing at school at work right now!? Maybe they'll send us home [-o<


----------



## wasilvers

The wife is vacationing with the parents and left me here in WI doing taxes. All I can say is, I'm REALLY getting tired of pizza. I guess I'm going to have to cook at some point, but then I have to do dishes - and I've avoided that for 5 days now :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Wooo Hoo PARTY at wasilvers


----------



## Jim

100 pack of paper plates...PB&J and solo cups. Done! :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers

Yeah, I ran out of milk this morning - had just enough to wet the cereal. 
Drank all the soda's already.
Running out of clothes to wear.
Poor dog just looks at me and whines - wondering where the kids are

Looks like I get to find out what shopping is like again. I hear I should stay out of the vegetables - single guy...shopping for fruits and such... Don't want to give off the wrong impression :LOL2:


----------



## Troutman3000

wasilvers said:


> Yeah, I ran out of milk this morning - had just enough to wet the cereal.
> Drank all the soda's already.
> Running out of clothes to wear.
> Poor dog just looks at me and whines - wondering where the kids are
> 
> Looks like I get to find out what shopping is like again. I hear I should stay out of the vegetables - single guy...shopping for fruits and such... Don't want to give off the wrong impression :LOL2:



:LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings

wasilvers said:


> ...Looks like I get to find out what shopping is like again. I hear I should stay out of the vegetables - single guy...shopping for fruits and such... Don't want to give off the wrong impression :LOL2:




Just buy the fruit, and tell them you're making some Sangria, and.....................it's gonna be served out of a dirty pitcher in un-washed glasses. No one will bother you then, lol.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

I thought spring was coming on Wednesday. Would have been a good fishing day. Mother nature can be so cruel!


----------



## BassAddict

I really should be wormin' but cant get motivated even tho its 58 out already!!


----------



## Jim

Guess what happens next? :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab

That is me and BassAddict last summer


He is holding the Slingshot and wearing the helmet (well he always has the helmet :LOL2: )


----------



## KMixson

Brilliance man, brilliance!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> That is me and BassAddict last summer
> 
> 
> He is holding the Slingshot and wearing the helmet (well he always has the helmet :LOL2: )





Man am I glad I had my helmet on that day, Lets do it again this summer Dave but this time you hold the slingshot!!!!!!!

On a side note spring has sprung in Leland Mississippi where its a balmy 67 =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## wasilvers

Today I dislike my job - I figure the optimal solution for me is to not to work at all - ever - never ever again.

So I looked up the lottery - cash out is $67,000,000 - I could spend $5,000 a day till I die and still have money left over. So I'm gonna play - even if it is a tax on the stupid. Maybe this stupid boy will be riding in a nice new tin rig next week!


----------



## poolie

wasilvers said:


> Today I dislike my job - I figure the optimal solution for me is to not to work at all - ever - never ever again.
> 
> So I looked up the lottery - cash out is $67,000,000 - I could spend $5,000 a day till I die and still have money left over. So I'm gonna play - even if it is a tax on the stupid. Maybe this stupid boy will be riding in a nice new tin rig next week!



I keep saying that I'm going to start playing, but never do. Just remember, buying one ticket is the best odds increase you can get. Beyond that you're wasting money. If I were to win, I'd hold out 10 million and donate the rest.


----------



## wasilvers

https://www.youtube.com/user/failblog?blend=1&ob=4#p/u/0/q6zvoZ1qik0

Sorry - I couldn't find the embed code in youtube - heck, I spent 15 minutes associating my google id with my youtube id. Apparently you can't use youtube id anymore, but they don't say that on the login.... so you have to find your google id, but then you have to read the hidden letters about 20 times, and then use your youtube ID, then confirm your google id. 

Then do it all over again. Yippie - heaven forbid you should forget a password or two in the process. I never sign in to youtube or google. :?


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is me and BassAddict last summer
> 
> 
> He is holding the Slingshot and wearing the helmet (well he always has the helmet :LOL2: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man am I glad I had my helmet on that day, Lets do it again this summer Dave but this time you hold the slingshot!!!!!!!
> 
> On a side note spring has sprung in Leland Mississippi where its a balmy 67 =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>
Click to expand...



I like that idea - your big melon head kept getting in the way. Since I have a pinhead we will be fine.


Can we shoot at cows?


----------



## wasilvers

Bummer, I didn't win the lottery and now I have to go to work tomorrow. Oh well, the day off today was nice.


----------



## poolie

Sure didn't feel like 5am this morning. I wish they would pick DST or not and stick with it. The dogs were totally confused.


----------



## KMixson

poolie said:


> I wish they would pick DST or not and stick with it.




I agree. Pick one and leave it alone. This changing back and forth is crazy. If they can't pick one, half it down the middle and call it good.


----------



## Jim

I wore a sock with a hole in it today. :evil: Now its aggravating the crap out of me because my big toe is starting to stick out. Thought I would share. :LOL2:


----------



## nathanielrthomas

I drank too much coffee this morning. Cant be still. But somehow I still havent accomplished anything at work.


----------



## cathunter21

awake at 12 50 for no reason. I think Ill skip out on class tomorow and make it an early spring break


----------



## Jim

cathunter21 said:


> awake at 12 50 for no reason. I think Ill skip out on class tomorow and make it an early spring break



The good old days! :beer:

Make sure you do something productive...Go fishing!


----------



## Jim

:shock:


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Shouldnt have drank that whole six pack last night.


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> :shock:



I was gonna have a Pop Tart for breakfast, but now im thinking of a having a steak..................... Thanks Jim!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

So I heard Chad OchoCinco was going to be on dancing with the stars... He is fun to watch - ever the entertainer... what I didn't know is that he is competing against Pamela Anderson. :wink: :wink:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

I'm back,after a 4week breakdown.


----------



## wasilvers

Breakdown? Should we worry? :shock:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Don't think so Will.Isolated event.


----------



## hossthehermit

14 degrees F, I don't care. I'm goin' fishin' anyway.


----------



## perchin

hossthehermit said:


> 14 degrees F, I don't care. I'm goin' fishin' anyway.



I wish I was going fishing..... Just getting everything around for breakfast, preparing marinades for the steaks for lunch on the grill!!! that's all the good part. I gotta start my roof this morning and need stuff to brib my buddy's into helping :LOL2: of course a case of beer helps too!!


----------



## hossthehermit

Got my limit of brookies (5), 7 1/2" to 10 3/8". Supper tonight.


----------



## Jim

hossthehermit said:


> Got my limit of brookies (5), 7 1/2" to 10 3/8". Supper tonight.



awesome! =D>


----------



## cathunter21

Went crappie fishing today. Hooked a 15 pound drum on my ultrlight with 4 pound test. Thought I had a world record crappie. Or at least a nice catfish. Sure pissed when it surfaced.


----------



## Workdawg

Spent the morning working on my trailer and boat getting it ready, now I'am on the computer


----------



## bearsphan3.14

I got out fished by a bird yesterday. #-o


----------



## wasilvers

bearsphan3.14 said:


> I got out fished by a bird yesterday. #-o


 :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
:roflmao:


----------



## wasilvers

So a few weeks back I was scheduled on an audit, but had to bail on the audit team because I had too much crap to do in the office (and it was an extra 3 days that we had not scheduled for) - I got so much crap about it from one of the managers - she took me off all her audits this year, ran my name down etc... well just today, SHE bailed on an audit that's been scheduled for months - she said she had too much crap to do in the office. About 5 people jumped her already about the irony of the whole thing - of course 'her situation is different'. :LOL2: 

My approach was not to rub it in, but say - "I'm glad you listened and learned from me how to say 'no' once in a while" - Got a good laugh from her.

Ahhh, the joys of tax season and auditing demands!


----------



## jigster60

:lol: I have found thru the yrs ....Some things are best left unsaid......................JIGGY


----------



## ebcbob

They say a dog is man's best friend, perhaps, but I've got a cat that runs to meet me every morning when I come home from work (I work the night shift, by choice). I say the cat loves me....my wife says the cats just hungry.....the cat does seem to ignore me after I put the food in the bowl.


----------



## Jim

ebcbob said:


> They say a dog is man's best friend, perhaps, but I've got a cat that runs to meet me every morning when I come home from work (I work the night shift, by choice). I say the cat loves me....my wife says the cats just hungry.....the cat does seem to ignore me after I put the food in the bowl.



Funny, my cat does the same thing.  

Both the dog and the cat come to the door every day. The rest of the family could care less. :LOL2:


----------



## perchin

wasilvers said:


> So a few weeks back I was scheduled on an audit, but had to bail on the audit team because I had too much crap to do in the office (and it was an extra 3 days that we had not scheduled for) - I got so much crap about it from one of the managers - she took me off all her audits this year, ran my name down etc... well just today, SHE bailed on an audit that's been scheduled for months - she said she had too much crap to do in the office. About 5 people jumped her already about the irony of the whole thing - of course 'her situation is different'. :LOL2:
> 
> My approach was not to rub it in, but say - "I'm glad you listened and learned from me how to say 'no' once in a while" - Got a good laugh from her.
> 
> Ahhh, the joys of tax season and auditing demands!



Well you must not work for H&R Block then.
I faithfully used them for 7 yrs. One day I get a letter from the IRS, saying I'm being audited. I wasn't worried cuz I paid for the audit protection. Yeah H&R block did nothing for me!!!!!!!! That company is the biggest scam I've ever seen. Now we use a private buisness, and we get more money back, and spend less to do it.


----------



## wasilvers

Perchin - I hear you on H&R B.... - I can't recommend them to anyone. About 1 in 2 of the returns I get from them are not done correctly - (that is my personal experience so it isn't hearsay, rumors, etc...) I offered to do a return for a friend of mine, but he wanted his 'rapid refund' where they charge you 300% interest on your own money to get it to you in 3 days. He could have had his money in 10 days for free. Anyway, they charged him just under $300 to do a WI part year resident form, 2 W2 - wage reports, and self employment for a minister - wages only, no other expenses. :shock: That's over 2x what my normal rate was - not including the friends and family discounts. At least they did it right though.

Your local CPA is your best bet to get a good job at a reasonable price. If you take him golfing/fishing, he'll likely spend even EXTRA time with your return :wink: 

Will


----------



## wasilvers

Ummmm, I drank a MONSTER today - we'll see what time I crash this afternoon! Gotta get some more taxes done!


----------



## wasilvers

500 posts! WOW, I type a lot!


----------



## hossthehermit

Dropped my bike off after work for a new front tire. Pick it up after work tomorrow. Supposed to be 70 - 80 degrees here Saturday. WOOOOHOOOO


----------



## wasilvers

CRAP - I emailed timesheets home so I could work on them after hours. Of course the email never got here. So I signed in to work email to get it from the sent items, stupid me, I must have sent myself a shortcut to the file rather than the file itself. No wonder it gave me weird notices about file being unsafe. 

Oh well, time to catch up on 24 and Chuck with HULU.


----------



## Jim

Holy cow! I was without access to a PC for 16 hours. First time in years. :LOL2:


----------



## hossthehermit

Only 7 minutes left until I can go home


----------



## hossthehermit

Summer is here. Spent the afternoon in the back yard with a fire and cookin' out and Red Sox on the radio. Life is good.


----------



## Specknreds

Hoss, your right, summer is finally here!!!!!!!! =D> =D> 8) 8) We took the boat to the sand bar today and actually went for a swim. The water temp was around 78. 8) :lol:


----------



## BassAddict

Is this weekend over yet.....................................................


----------



## dyeguy1212

Ahhhh the sunburn is setting in nicely.. and I have a 45 degree angle of farmers tan on both my arms from having my arms bent while fishing all day... 8)


----------



## wasilvers

Sunburn! Nice - can't wait to get mine!


----------



## poolie

After 10 hours on the water Saturday, my face is glowing red except for under my chin and the outline of my sunglasses... yep I'm getting some strange looks at work today.


----------



## Jim

I will never eat another hotdog again. I just spent the last two days wishing for death. I have never been so sick in all my life.

Hotdogs kill! :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

Ummmmmmm I could go for a good hotdog!


----------



## hossthehermit

You ain't had a REAL hot dog 'til you've had one of W.A. Bean's red natural casing franks, with onion, chili,mustard and kraut.


----------



## wasilvers

Jim said:


> I will never eat another hotdog again. I just spent the last two days wishing for death. I have never been so sick in all my life.
> 
> Hotdogs kill! :LOL2:


Acidophilus -it'll cure what ails you! Well, it does for me anyway. I used to have to take 2 days off work just because the stomach was acting up. Anyway, now when I feel a problem coming on, pop one or two of these guys and I'm alright.

https://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=17528&catid=70275&aid=337953&aparam=nature_s_bounty_chewable&CAWELAID=61264267

Of course you can buy them at walgreens.


----------



## Jim

You don't need no stinkin trailer!


----------



## KMixson

Jim said:


> You don't need no stinkin trailer!




Where's the motor? lol


----------



## ebcbob

Well , it's the night before the first tourney of the season, Just got boat, gear, and a little food ready. Will try to get some sleep ( Only a few times has an alarm ever woke me up for a fishing tourney). Check the Electric Bass Club thread in a few days and there should be some pics. Boy, 3:00 am is going to roll around pretty quick.


----------



## Jim

This is what happens when you fall asleep on the couch at 9PM. 

Wide awake at 2AM. :roll:


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Jim said:


> This is what happens when you fall asleep on the couch at 9PM.
> 
> Wide awake at 2AM. :roll:



Thats why I have Ambien. My body listens to me, not the other way around. :LOL2:


----------



## poolie

Note to self... When you're on the lake, make double sure the stuff you're putting on your lips is actually sun screen. Last weekend I was on the lake all day and normally I'll apply sun screen to my lips every hour or so to keep them from getting roasted by the sun. In the winter I do the same thing only to prevent chapping and cracking from the wind. Turns out what was in my bag was stick of regular lip balm from the winter... with no SPF. My lips are fried and I look like an extra for some horror movie.


----------



## dyeguy1212

Why does the cushion on this chair hold the smell of farts for hours? Its not like it was a wet one, they just don't dissipate...


----------



## ebcbob

dyeguy1212 said:


> Why does the cushion on this chair hold the smell of farts for hours? Its not like it was a wet one, they just don't dissipate...


How do you know it's the cushion?


----------



## ebcbob

Jim said:


> This is what happens when you fall asleep on the couch at 9PM.
> 
> Wide awake at 2AM. :roll:


Having worked the night shift for 20 yrs. (by choice) I have mastered the art of sleeping at will......All I have to do is start thinking about sleepppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnggggzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## wasilvers

Bass will eat anything...
[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/AWUFFvti6lI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/AWUFFvti6lI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## bearsphan3.14

I must look like a swami. I have a project due in a week with a complete dearth of information.


----------



## poolie

wasilvers said:


> Bass will eat anything...
> [youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/AWUFFvti6lI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/AWUFFvti6lI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]



I hope this statement holds true in the morning.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Another day of RAIN.


----------



## Jim

I have been overworked these last 3 weeks, this needs to stop. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim




----------



## Quackrstackr

Jim said:


> I have been overworked these last 3 weeks, this needs to stop. :LOL2:



I hate to be the bearer of bad news..... but it appears to already be too late. :shock:


----------



## Froggy

Just think, If you ever have to leave a passenger plane double quick, the lifevest is the FART cushion from everybody that sat there.....hold on for life!!


----------



## Jim

19175 Unique visitors last month! :beer:


----------



## Jim

3000 members! :beer:


----------



## wasilvers

WooHoo!


----------



## hossthehermit

Jim said:


> 19175 Unique visitors last month! :beer:



Unique???


----------



## Jim

hossthehermit said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19175 Unique visitors last month! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unique???
Click to expand...


Yes Unique!...not the same person coming to the site 2-3 times.  

According to AWSTATS running in the background.


----------



## Brine

Jim said:


> 3000 members! :beer:



Congrats Jim =D>


----------



## KMixson

Jim said:


> Yes Unique!...not the same person coming to the site 2-3 times.



You mean that I am not Unique? I am just same old same old? lol


----------



## Crankworm

Chores are done enough, rain is clearing out, finally time to go fishin


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Finished 7th out of 64 boats in a bass tourney yesterday at Lake of theOzarks.Best finish since '04.


----------



## cajuncook1

Wow, what a day!!! I was trying to make a tutorial(with pictures) to explain how to replace or change Evinrude 6hp starter rope. My laptop video card went out! So, I have a slightly older laptop that I starting using as a backup and that one's the hard drive just fried. My wife was nervous about me using her computer to check the tinboats post. 

Know the old saying.....No good deal goes unpunished!!

cajuncook1


----------



## Froggy

That I like to see Cajuncook! I have to do it, on my Fisherman six , got the original manual explaining how to do it, but would rather see some "new" info!!!


----------



## cajuncook1

Froggy said:


> That I like to see Cajuncook! I have to do it, on my Fisherman six , got the original manual explaining how to do it, but would rather see some "new" info!!!


No problem Froggy, I'll probably get to it this weekend!!! Work and on call all this week!  

cajuncook1


----------



## ebcbob

working on a bunch of femorals (knee replacements). I wonder who's going to be able to walk again when there knee is reconstructed and they have one of these femorals in their leg? Maybe it will be one of the tinboaters and the fellow angler is happy he can fish again in his boat!


----------



## poolie

Can't wait till 4pm today. The truck is sitting in the driveway with boat loaded. Going to hit a local pond for a couple hours before dark. 99% of the time I'm on the water at daybreak, this will be a little different.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

OH YEA! Jimmy Johnson Into the wall!


----------



## KMixson

S&MFISH said:


> OH YEA! Jimmy Johnson Into the wall!



A.J. may have given him a little tap to get him there. lol


----------



## Bugpac

AJ needs a pat on the back IMO..


----------



## Jim

KMixson said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEA! Jimmy Johnson Into the wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A.J. may have given him a little tap to get him there. lol
Click to expand...




Bugpac said:


> AJ needs a pat on the back IMO..





S&MFISH said:


> OH YEA! Jimmy Johnson Into the wall!




:LOL2:


----------



## poolie

Wooo Hoooo! Skeet won at Guntersville today =D>


----------



## wasilvers

ARRRGGgggg - I really hate it when my wife doesn't listen to me! 

Friday she ran out of gas - AGAIN. I told her not to let the gas get below 1/2 tank....
Saturday, she was getting cash from the bank, I asked her to get $20, she got $17 - Why?
Today, I have to pay $380 additional cash out of my pocket because she never gave me something in the 10 day cancellation period. I had to find it myself, about 3 days too late.

Only someone you really love can cause you this much greif.

It's ok though, I ordered the carpeting on my boat, and charged it to her credit card  

I think black carpeting on a raw aluminum boat will look great!


----------



## jigster60

:lol: I thought I was the only one with a bride that didn't listen too him...Now I find out there is 2 of them :LOL2: ...Maybe their sisters .....I am always telling mine to keep the tank full... She runs on fumes sometimes I know she does cause every time I start her car to drive it the hand never gets above the red line :roll: ......................JIGGY


----------



## dyeguy1212

Getting sunburned when you had sweats and a hoody on is just annoying. My face and tops of my hands are bright red, and I have no small mouth pics to show for it.

Worthwhile day.


----------



## Jim

Sitting in a week long Training class is the worst. If Im not doing something I tend to fall asleep. The teacher called me out on it already. 

I woke up with a dozen other people looking at me. :LOL2: 

Teacher told me to "get some sleep" :lol:


----------



## Jim

Brake for Moose!

https://www.fosters.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100510/GJNEWS_01/100519974


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> Sitting in a week long Training class is the worst. If Im not doing something I tend to fall asleep. The teacher called me out on it already.
> 
> I woke up with a dozen other people looking at me. :LOL2:
> 
> Teacher told me to "get some sleep" :lol:



Right after lunch is the worst. Wish I had a dollar for every time I've fallen asleep in one.


----------



## wasilvers

SEVENTEEN HOLES! That's how many were found near the transducer position on my old boat. 17! How many times can you screw it up?

Of course, they managed to patch them with broken off screws, or half rivets, sometimes they even pop-riveted it shut - sort of, and others they just threw silicone in. 

](*,)


----------



## KMixson

wasilvers said:


> SEVENTEEN HOLES! That's how many were found near the transducer position on my old boat. 17! How many times can you screw it up?
> 
> Of course, they managed to patch them with broken off screws, or half rivets, sometimes they even pop-riveted it shut - sort of, and others they just threw silicone in.
> 
> ](*,)




Could have been worse, could have been 18. lol


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

RAIN!


----------



## perchin

If it continues to rain like this, I'm going to be seriously considering starting construction of an ARK. :?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

RAIN-AGAIN!


----------



## Jim

I saw a woman shaving her face this morning while stuck in bumper to bumper traffic on the way to my final day of this training class. :LOL2: 

I couldnt tell what kind of shaver she using, but it looked like this:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Hmmmm, I was shaving a women in traffic this morning


----------



## poolie

Why is it that if the forecast has more than a 10% chance of rain for the day, and I ride my motorcycle to work, that during the day the forecast will get revised to a 50% chance of rain.


----------



## russ010

poolie said:


> Why is it that if the forecast has more than a 10% chance of rain for the day, and I ride my motorcycle to work, that during the day the forecast will get revised to a 50% chance of rain.



and I left my boat uncovered from fishing last night.... AGAIN!!!


----------



## poolie

russ010 said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that if the forecast has more than a 10% chance of rain for the day, and I ride my motorcycle to work, that during the day the forecast will get revised to a 50% chance of rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I left my boat uncovered from fishing last night.... AGAIN!!!
Click to expand...


man,,, I'm doom now. It will rain for sure


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Rained all day today,the wife ain't feeling well,can't find anyone with nuts.Screw it I'm fishing tomorrow no matter what!Rain or no rain.All the wussies can stay home!


----------



## dyeguy1212

Its more annoying when they call for rain, and we don't get a drop. I could have been on the lake, taking advantage of the cloud cover... its been blue bird all week and the bite has been tough.


----------



## poolie

dyeguy1212 said:


> Its more annoying when they call for rain, and we don't get a drop. I could have been on the lake, taking advantage of the cloud cover... its been blue bird all week and the bite has been tough.



Happens in Atlanta all the time. 

Unless there's lightening involved or it's pouring I don't mind fishing in the rain. Feels pretty good in the summer.


----------



## perchin

I drove 5 hours today to Indianapolis for work. I got some 1 day trainning class on quality control.........lame :roll: . Just figures that today is when my new deck hatches arrived at my house. My wife called me to tell me how cool they look, I can't help but feel like someone just opened my christmas gift :evil:


----------



## dyeguy1212

perchin said:


> I drove 5 hours today to Indianapolis for work. I got some 1 day trainning class on quality control.........lame :roll: . Just figures that today is when my new deck hatches arrived at my house. My wife called me to tell me how cool they look, I can't help but feel like someone just opened my christmas gift :evil:




Opened boat hatches... the leading cause of spousal abuse
#-o


----------



## wolfmjc

Captain Ahab said:


> Hmmmm, I was shaving a women in traffic this morning



:?look, I know I'm tired its 11:43 pm but HUH? I need help.....or to go fishin one....lol


----------



## Jim

my lower back is toast. :x


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> my lower back is toast. :x



That stinks. I've got a deteriorating disk in my lower back that pops in and out of place all the time and it isn't much fun... I'm feeling for you.


----------



## Bugpac

Darn rain spoiled my fishing trip today, gonna be at least 4 weeks before I can go again with this guy.... ARGGGGGGGG I was looking forward to it...


----------



## Troutman3000

Bugpac said:


> Darn rain spoiled my fishing trip today, gonna be at least 4 weeks before I can go again with this guy.... ARGGGGGGGG I was looking forward to it...





Supposed to clear up after noon or so, Im still going.


----------



## poolie

Troutman3000 said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn rain spoiled my fishing trip today, gonna be at least 4 weeks before I can go again with this guy.... ARGGGGGGGG I was looking forward to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to clear up after noon or so, Im still going.
Click to expand...


More dry hours than wet today... get out there


----------



## Jim




----------



## Froggy

Boston celtics in 5 :wink:


----------



## Jim

Froggy said:


> Boston celtics in 5 :wink:


Optimistic I see.........

I will say 6


----------



## wasilvers

My 14 year old fishing partner for a tourney next week just found out he needs surgery on his shoulder... Grrrrrr... So much for baseball and maybe even football if the recovery goes long. Poor kid.

Don't know when it is scheduled, but if it's soon, he will not be able to cast either, but I bet he still goes fishing


----------



## Jim

Wish I was 8 again. What I would do to have her back.


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> Wish I was 8 again. What I would do to have her back.



Cool! All that thing needs is some baseball cards in the spokes


----------



## cajuncook1

Captain Ahab said:


> Hmmmm, I was shaving a women in traffic this morning




:wink: =D>


----------



## Jim

I am being really productive here today, the day before a long holiday weekend where they are letting us out early. :LOL2:


----------



## Quackrstackr

Jim said:


> the day before a long holiday weekend where they are letting us out early.



I think they are letting us out early today too... whether they know it or not. :-$


----------



## wasilvers

I just got asked to stay all day - to make sure someone is here. Everyone else is taking off early or is already off. 

No problems though, I have a lot of work to get done - obviously I'm busy on it now. :mrgreen:


----------



## perchin

Jim said:


> I am being really productive here today, the day before a long holiday weekend where they are letting us out early. :LOL2:



:LOL2: 



Quackrstackr said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> the day before a long holiday weekend where they are letting us out early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are letting us out early today too... whether they know it or not. :-$
Click to expand...


Me too.... @ 12:30, then to the shoreline to fish for the memorial holiday tourney....


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> I just got asked to stay all day - to make sure someone is here. Everyone else is taking off early or is already off.
> 
> No problems though, I have a lot of work to get done - obviously I'm busy on it now. :mrgreen:



:LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

This morning I put my contacts in (only use them for fishing, hunting, and volleyball) and put my fishing sunglasses on. The drive in to work looked sooooo great! Just like I was headed to the lake. Everyone who cut me off got a nice wave back. The guy banging his steering wheel behind me got a full peace sign. I didn't even speed in the car.

And "NO" - the glasses are not rose colored. It's going to be a GREAT DAY!


----------



## Quackrstackr

It's going to be a long day.

I'm caught up at work and most forums are as dead as a hammer. Fridays are normally slow anyway but I guess a lot of people stretched it into a 4 day weekend. I wouldn't be near a computer either if I were off today.


----------



## Jim




----------



## Quackrstackr




----------



## Nevillizer

My daughter woke up about 0530 this morning so my wife, change her diaper and put he in bed with us. About 0700 I woke up and she was all snuggle up beside me. As she woke up, she smiles real big and said "Tickle tickle dada." as she began poking me in the belly. She is the greatest.


----------



## Jim

RIP Gary Coleman! :USA1:


----------



## bearsphan3.14

First fish caught using a jig. Quickly followed by a small cat


----------



## ebcbob

Boy, I've worked solid, going on the 4th week now. Not complaining, though, just tired. was rough working through the holiday weekend . Looking forward to the tournament this weekend! I need to do something other that work.


----------



## wasilvers

Off to my first big fishing trip of the year. 2 days of fun in the ....RAIN :?: The weather man says it should be thundershowers all day Friday and some on Saturday. Fishing is only all day Friday and some on Saturday. Grrrrrrr... I have rain gear, but my boat doesn't have any lightning rods, besides the one in my hands. 

O well, it will be fun anyway.


----------



## Froggy

Ten days OFF next week, finally after 1.5 Years ( changed jobs) Fly fishing, bass fishing, fly fishing, drinking beer, bass fishing, more beer, burp, looking at the Honey do list.... going for Walleyes, beer, Kayak fishing in the deep woods fighting the defender of the forest ( blackflies)
beer Oh YeeeeeeeaH :mrgreen:


----------



## Troutman3000

Froggy said:


> Ten days OFF next week, finally after 1.5 Years ( changed jobs) Fly fishing, bass fishing, fly fishing, drinking beer, bass fishing, more beer, burp, looking at the Honey do list.... going for Walleyes, beer, Kayak fishing in the deep woods fighting the defender of the forest ( blackflies)
> beer Oh YeeeeeeeaH :mrgreen:




Sounds like a dream Froggy. Would love to throw one back with you one day.


----------



## Codeman

Why is it 4 day work weeks seem to last 6 days?


----------



## Troutman3000

Codeman said:


> Why is it 4 day work weeks seem to last 6 days?




I only worked two this week and it feels like forever for today to end.


----------



## Quackrstackr

It's raining like a cow whizzing on a flat rock here again today.

I'm sick of rain. It has rained nearly every day for the last 3 weeks and I'm talking daily storms, not just light showers. :x

I'm still trying to figure out how it's clear according to the little current weather icon on the left yet I can't see across the street for the torrential downpour. :lol:


----------



## hossthehermit

BUT, if you book early you can save 20%, so all is not lost


----------



## Codeman

Quackrstackr said:


> It's raining like a cow whizzing on a flat rock here again today.
> 
> I'm sick of rain. It has rained nearly every day for the last 3 weeks and I'm talking daily storms, not just light showers. :x
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how it's clear according to the little current weather icon on the left yet I can't see across the street for the torrential downpour. :lol:



You are in Murray? My cousin lives there.


----------



## Quackrstackr

I've been here for going on 9 years now.

Is your cousin in school or does he just live here?


----------



## Codeman

Its she and no she is a mother of 2 and in her 30s. LOL In all honesty I have no idea what here last name is now since she is married. I haven't seen her in quite some time. I assume her Dad (was a firefighter, pretty sure he is retired) still lives there as well, he and my aunt have been divorced for many years.


----------



## dyeguy1212

Anybody see that movie the blindside? I realize it had a happy ending, but it still left me depressed after I watched it last night.... Maybe I accidentally increased my estrogen somehow...


----------



## perchin

Dang....... my Tinboats.net custom sinner fell victim.to an pike attack :evil: no leader=no more lure. Almost got an applause from the mini fit I threw about it.


----------



## wasilvers

perchin said:


> Dang....... my Tinboats.net custom sinner fell victim.to an pike attack :evil: no leader=no more lure. Almost got an applause from the mini fit I threw about it.



Doh!


----------



## Jim

diners drive-ins and dives should not be allowed on TV. :LOL2: 

I woke up thinking of last nights shows.


----------



## ACarbone624

Jim said:


> diners drive-ins and dives should not be allowed on TV. :LOL2:
> 
> I woke up thinking of last nights shows.



I am always hungry after I watch that show! :LOL2:


----------



## Codeman

Jim said:



> diners drive-ins and dives should not be allowed on TV. :LOL2:
> 
> I woke up thinking of last nights shows.



I always wake up trying to figure out how to get a full on flattop grill in my kitchen. LOL


----------



## wasilvers

Got to fish last weekend - going on the lake with the family tomorrow too! 

The wife wants to work around the house Saturday, so its a good day for some low&slow BBQ. Probably just try to perfect the baby-back's - MMMmm MMMmm Good!


----------



## Codeman

No chance at some much needed water time for me over the weekend. Gonna take Fri-Sun and lay ceramic tile in our dinning room/ kitchen. Wish me luck, this is my first rodeo. #-o


----------



## perchin

well.....27 and heart problems  Cot taken to the hospital today from work just after lunch.... heart rate of 228, they actually stopped my heart twice today..... gotta go see the cardio guy now. not a good day. :?


----------



## Jim

perchin said:


> well.....27 and heart problems  Cot taken to the hospital today from work just after lunch.... heart rate of 228, they actually stopped my heart twice today..... gotta go see the cardio guy now. not a good day. :?



Dude! :shock: 

Keep us informed.


----------



## poolie

perchin said:


> well.....27 and heart problems  Cot taken to the hospital today from work just after lunch.... heart rate of 228, they actually stopped my heart twice today..... gotta go see the cardio guy now. not a good day. :?



Holy Cow... that's a serious heart rate. I hope they get it under control for you. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## perchin

Yeah... I'm a bit taken back, kinda always think never gonna be me type thing..... I was trying to remain positive, even in the hospital.


----------



## Jim

Not to make light of your situation, did you tell the Doctor what you do for a living?


----------



## Codeman

perchin said:


> well.....27 and heart problems  Cot taken to the hospital today from work just after lunch.... heart rate of 228, they actually stopped my heart twice today..... gotta go see the cardio guy now. not a good day. :?



Man stinks, I'll say a prayer for you tonight. [-o<


----------



## Bugpac

Ready to head for the house, as long as the weather holds well be south bound by sun down. Day #9....


----------



## bearsphan3.14

perchin said:


> well.....27 and heart problems  Cot taken to the hospital today from work just after lunch.... heart rate of 228, they actually stopped my heart twice today..... gotta go see the cardio guy now. not a good day. :?


Heart problems at 27! I better get back into doing somethings that are better for my body. I hope this was a fluke thing or they figure out exactly what is going on. Stay strong


----------



## KMixson

perchin said:


> well.....27 and heart problems  Cot taken to the hospital today from work just after lunch.... heart rate of 228, they actually stopped my heart twice today..... gotta go see the cardio guy now. not a good day. :?



I hope it turns out for the best for you. That is one rapid heart rate. Do you think sitting that high up on those towers have anything to do with it? I know people who would have a heart rate like that after passing 10 feet. Get well soon.


----------



## hossthehermit

I think if there is reincarnation I'd like to come back as a snappin' turtle.


----------



## wasilvers

I want to live on a lake. Where I can take a boat ride anytime I want, fish anytime, just enjoy the water....

Deep Breath.... Deep Breath......... Sigh...


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> I want to live on a lake. Where I can take a boat ride anytime I want, fish anytime, just enjoy the water....
> 
> Deep Breath.... Deep Breath......... Sigh...



Me too...And then have the wife call me on the two way motorola to let me know that dinner is ready! :beer:


----------



## hossthehermit

I hate chipmunks


----------



## Codeman

Jim said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to live on a lake. Where I can take a boat ride anytime I want, fish anytime, just enjoy the water....
> 
> Deep Breath.... Deep Breath......... Sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too...And then have the wife call me on the two way motorola to let me know that dinner is ready! :beer:
Click to expand...


Me three!


----------



## poolie

Wonder if the wife is going to get mad when/if she discovers I bought a new rod/reel this weekend? Great buys on eBay. Scarfed a new Shimano Curado 200e for $130 and a new Kistler Argon crankbait rod for $99 (which is the pretty much the going price for the discontinued Argons --- but I really like those rods).


----------



## wasilvers

People will buy anything...

https://www.wholey.com/frgoca.html

We used to catch these by the truckbeds - and take them straight to the dump. Imagine what we could have made on the fishing trips!


----------



## perchin

Hey guys,

I went back to work today and am feeling good...... docs say I have some condition "something or another tachecardia???" anyways they put me on some beta blockers. I'm not really even sure what they do, but they make me tired and slow... :| I am waiting still for a call back for scheduling from my doctor's office, so I'll know more when I go to see the cardio specialist. Lucky for me I got a promotion not too long ago at work and am now only in the office. :mrgreen: I'll update when I find out more......... **( side note )** wife was mad when she found out I waited for over 45 min. to finally go to the hospital.


----------



## poolie

Perchin, that's great to hear!!!! Those beta things apparently aren't good for us 

Yeah women get mad about stuff like that. Last spring I stuck a wood chisel in my palm and spent 10 minutes in the basement trying to decide whether I could just stick a bandage on it before gave in to the fact that I needed stitches. I finally said, "honey I think I need you to drive me to the doctor"... took 21 stitches to close that sucker up.


----------



## Froggy

Good news perchin! Hey Wasilver Carp is good eating most of the World except here where its a garbadge fish.


----------



## Jim

I HATE smores.

What do people see in smores? I just don't get it.


----------



## Waterwings

Jim said:


> I HATE smores.
> 
> What do people see in smores? I just don't get it.




Ditto. Never have appealed to me either.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Waterwings said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE smores.
> 
> What do people see in smores? I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto. Never have appealed to me either.
Click to expand...


Agreed. They are way to over the top for my taste


----------



## hossthehermit

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE smores.
> 
> What do people see in smores? I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto. Never have appealed to me either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. They are way to over the top for my taste
Click to expand...


Can take 'em or leave 'em.
My wife OTOH, loves 'em. If we don't have a fire going, she'll make 'em in the microwave.


----------



## Troutman3000

Is it Friday YET?!?!?!?!


Need to Fish!


----------



## poolie

I know whatcha mean troutman. I'm dying to go fishing this weekend, but isn't to be. Working a charity event all day Saturday and father's day family gathering on Sunday. The way my luck has been the last few outings I might as well wait till Fall anyway.


----------



## Codeman

What a day, left town at 6AM drove 4.5 hours for a 2 hour meeting, hit 2 Bass Pro Stores on the 4.5 hour return trip. 13 hours total then I decide I made it home in time to make my 8:45 softball game. READY TO DROP. #-o


----------



## wasilvers

Funny trip to McDees today. Drive thru order taker messed up the order - charged for the sandwich, not the meal. I caught him on t and he said he corrected it. I got to pay window and it wasn't corrected. Told the lady, she pushed some buttons, then charged my card, for the wrong order! I was pleasant with her and asked her to just charge the right amount. She YELLED to the guy taking orders and starts yelling with him. He first said I never told him what the order was, then than he thought she'd just fix it. HE WAS A MANAGER - DOH! 

Anyway, a few LONG minutes later while he corrects his mess in front of me. He wraps it up and hand me the card back. He took a deep breath and expected to hear me yell. I simply said- with fair conviction " Sorry to hold up the line" - You could see the relief wash across his face. He realy thought I'd lay into him over something that minor. Come on - It's Friday!!!!


----------



## hossthehermit

Gout sux. Goin' on the third day now.


----------



## poolie

Project at work is making me crazy... need to go fishing.


----------



## Troutman3000

poolie said:


> Project at work is making me crazy... need to go fishing.




Always need more fishing!

My motor is still busted so I got nada.


----------



## wasilvers

My side imaging came via ups today


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> My side imaging came via ups today



Nice! Cant wait to to see the install and then pictures!


----------



## poolie

wasilvers said:


> My side imaging came via ups today



You are the envy of us all


----------



## Troutman3000

wasilvers said:


> My side imaging came via ups today




What kind did you get?


----------



## wasilvers

I got the smaller one 798ci. I couldn't justify $1400 for the next size up, then have to buy maps anyway for another couple of hundred. 

I'll try to install it tonight and get some pictures tomorrow night. I figure I'll probably spend till way past dark learning how to use it, then driving around my home lake. Might even get a little fishing in!

The first pictures will be of 2 drop offs that goes down 10 feet fast then gradually down another 5 feet. My standard depthfinder shows that the whole area is the same way, but I only catch bass on one spot. Now maybe I'll know why.

It is soooo hard to work today!


----------



## Jim

Time is going backwards today! Cant wait to get out of work.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am tired from fishing every night until 3 am

But that is a good tired I guess.


----------



## Troutman3000

wasilvers said:


> I got the smaller one 798ci. I couldn't justify $1400 for the next size up, then have to buy maps anyway for another couple of hundred.
> 
> I'll try to install it tonight and get some pictures tomorrow night. I figure I'll probably spend till way past dark learning how to use it, then driving around my home lake. Might even get a little fishing in!
> 
> The first pictures will be of 2 drop offs that goes down 10 feet fast then gradually down another 5 feet. My standard depthfinder shows that the whole area is the same way, but I only catch bass on one spot. Now maybe I'll know why.
> 
> It is soooo hard to work today!




https://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=549621

Check this out, this guy has been using it for a while.


----------



## wasilvers

Captain Ahab said:


> I am tired from fishing every night until 3 am
> 
> But that is a good tired I guess.




=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

I want to be this guy!


----------



## Froggy

I will be able to fish everyday when I retire, but wont be able to find the launch after fishing.....


----------



## wasilvers

I'm the last one at the office. LITERALLY, I get phone duty, door duty, and my normal work. 

Of course, phones are dead, only one guy has come in, and work - well - I'm preparing for the next job of professional bass fisherman 8) 

Learning about Carolina Rigging today...
[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/VLNyK6_p9ws&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/VLNyK6_p9ws&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab

wasilvers said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am tired from fishing every night until 3 am
> 
> But that is a good tired I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>
> 
> I want to be this guy!
Click to expand...



I took yesterday off - so that means a super long session today. i am leaving for teh lake at 5 pm and will not return home until around 3 am


Making snacks right now!


----------



## wasilvers

I fished a little last night, but just till 10pm. I had skipped supper and forgot snacks.  It wasn't much fun fishing on an empty stomach, so I went home.


----------



## Quackrstackr

Friday afternoon before a holiday weekend and 90%+ of the office has been off the entire day.

Boredom has officially set in after the morning frenzy of taking care of everyone else's stuff.

Right now I'm thinking.. you know what they say... it's 5 o'clock somewhere. I hear the car calling my name and begging to go home. :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

wasilvers said:


> I fished a little last night, but just till 10pm. I had skipped supper and forgot snacks.  It wasn't much fun fishing on an empty stomach, so I went home.



by snacks I mean sugar free Rockstar, 24 oz iced espresso (2-3 of those) and lots of Pepsi Max!


----------



## perchin

Awsome day!!! I finally made it to the 5 pound mark!!! 18 1/8" 5lbs 2oz.

she was fat. Thank you Denny for the wonderful plastics.  
A pic of her is in the Fishing reports


----------



## dyeguy1212

I hate when a holiday lands on a sunday.. cause it means I have to avoid the yahoos (and the lake) on monday, too. I need to get some prefishing in, but I't rather not get swamped or die in the process. Yes, unfortunately that is a legitimate fear now :roll:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Holiday agenda: Today-fishing,tomorrow-fishing,Mon.-fishing.Off to the river now.


----------



## Jim

Anyone ever try this beer?


----------



## wasilvers

dyeguy1212 said:


> I hate when a holiday lands on a sunday.. cause it means I have to avoid the yahoos (and the lake) on monday, too. I need to get some prefishing in, but I't rather not get swamped or die in the process. Yes, unfortunately that is a legitimate fear now :roll:



I went out on Saturday am and Monday AM - I was off the water by 10am and didn't have an issue. Monday there was hardly a soul at the lake! Saturday every lauch spot was filled up. When I returned, there was a guy who had launched without a parking spot, so he was taking up the launch with his boat AND Truck - just waiting for someone to return. Made for some maneuvering to get out of there.


----------



## wasilvers

I should add, it wasn't a problem because the eyecandy at the launch made the wait ok :wink:


----------



## moi

:beer: Beer, one of the most important food groups........ =D>


----------



## Jim

WTF!

10:30 PM, I'm super tired, let the dog out for a final pee and..........................he gets skunked in the face. Anyone want a Boxer dog with no brain?


----------



## cajuncook1

Jim said:


> WTF!
> 
> 10:30 PM, I'm super tired, let the dog out for a final pee and..........................he gets skunked in the face. Anyone want a Boxer dog with no brain?




Here is link to help you with the skunk smell and washing the dog. I have heard of the tomato juice wash before and it works......neighbor many years ago had his dogs squired by a skunk and this helped out. 

https://www.tipking.co.uk/tip/4661.html


I guess the dog is sleeping and moaning outside tonight!!!!  

Sorry about the clean up dude. Get a dusk mask and put some Vics Vapor Rub Ointment under your nose to help with the smell during dog washing.


----------



## Jim

What a Pain.

I used the gallon of water, cup of dish detergent, and 1/2 cup of salt mix and it seems to have worked. There is still a distinct nasty odor of skunk concentrate floating in the house.

Too bad with the 100 degree weather and extra, extra humidity outside I can not just open some windows to get fresh air. :LOL2: 

When it rains it pours.


----------



## perchin

Jim said:


> What a Pain.
> 
> I used the gallon of water, cup of dish detergent, and 1/2 cup of salt mix and it seems to have worked. There is still a distinct nasty odor of skunk concentrate floating in the house.
> 
> Too bad with the 100 degree weather and extra, extra humidity outside I can not just open some windows to get fresh air. :LOL2:
> 
> When it rains it pours.


  :LOL2: 
sorry to laugh but its all to much. :LOL2: 

1St you start the truck and it stinks like wet dog, now what you would expect to smell that way, has just stunk up your house of skunk. :LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings

Sorry to hear about the dog, Jim. I took mine out the other night and there was that familiar skunk odor in the air, so I quickly got them back in the house, after they did their business. Usually I'm keeping an eye out for that dang possum that comes on the porch at night and eats the dry cat food.


----------



## BassAddict

Sitting at sonic with a dead battery/alternator....this sucks!


----------



## perchin

At least you can eat to pass the time :lol: 

Sounds like you better sell some more baits to pay for it too!! :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

Well that was a nice extended lunch break!!


----------



## cajuncook1

Did ya have the sundae with reeses peanut butter pieces........hmmmm

Well I'm heading for sonic with my daughter, you've twisted my arm!!! :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

cajuncook1 said:


> Did ya have the sundae with reeses peanut butter pieces........hmmmm
> 
> Well I'm heading for sonic with my daughter, you've twisted my arm!!! :LOL2:



No sundae but it sure does sound like a darn good idea for after dinner!


----------



## poolie

I haven't been fishing in over a month... I think it's killing me. And this weekend???? I have to go out of town for a stupid wedding :-(


----------



## fender66

Margarita porch party tomorrow night with friends. Bet I tell the same fish stories I told last party! #-o


----------



## BassAddict

Powers out, thank god for blackberry!!!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Powers out, thank god for blackberry!!!



Blackberry ice cream....now that sounds good! Thanks...I'm gone!


----------



## perchin

BassAddict said:


> Powers out, thank god for blackberry!!!



yeah, yeah, yeah..... :BS: its just a excuse to not be making plastics tonight, but rather be :fishing2: 

:LOL2: :lol: :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

perchin said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Powers out, thank god for blackberry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, yeah, yeah..... :BS: its just a excuse to not be making plastics tonight, but rather be :fishing2:
> 
> :LOL2: :lol: :LOL2:
Click to expand...



HEHEHE Only in my dreams do I fish any more! My excuse for not pouring tonight is I gotta bag and get ready to ship someones order then write up my next job!


----------



## wasilvers

Guess I'm behind the times. Here's a phone with a built in projector coming out - should be good for a 50 inch picture. 

https://news.yahoo.com/s/ytech_gadg/20100708/tc_ytech_gadg/ytech_gadg_tc3074

I can only imagine...


----------



## Waterwings

Finally getting some rain here right now! \/ . Maybe it'll lower the humidity a bit and it will stay down. Yeah, I know, wishful thinking :roll:


----------



## perchin

wasilvers said:


> Guess I'm behind the times. Here's a phone with a built in projector coming out - should be good for a 50 inch picture.
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/s/ytech_gadg/20100708/tc_ytech_gadg/ytech_gadg_tc3074
> 
> I can only imagine...



Yep... The droid technology is really starting to make the I-phone look bad. The people who make the I-phone are starting to take some heat lately becuase they are making some rash, and fast poor decisions trying to keep up. Like the I-4's external Antenna's.... :roll: uuu..duh.


----------



## fender66

de gustibus non disputandem est!

You can NOT argue taste!


----------



## wasilvers

What an afternoon - Left work early (3pm) to go fishing. 1st detoured to drop off a movie, then got the boat ready at home. Almost left without fishing poles and troller battery. Broke fuel fitting while filling up, so off to wally world with boat in tow. Wallyworld had the whole fuel line setup, except that part. Backtracked all the way back to Gander Mtn, of course they have one size-just for honda, so I get to buy 2 parts for $25 instead of $5. Then got caught in 2 traffic jams in rush hour. Finally got to launch at 6pm, and it was full. 

Thought about 2 other lakes on the way home, but GPS is in the shop so one lake looking to take out the lower unit is out. The other lake has a bacteria breakout (e-coli or something like that). So I turned around and went home. Maybe next time.

Did restring a reel - so I got some reeling action in :?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

grass is cut.Fishing tomorrow after work!


----------



## Jim

:shock: The officer survived!


----------



## ACarbone624

Gee....was he speeding? :shock:


----------



## Jim

ACarbone624 said:


> Gee....was he speeding? :shock:



I guess he was responding to a call for backup.....so I guess yes.


----------



## KMixson

By my eagle eye and my ability to deduce what happened, I would say he hit something round.


----------



## FishingCop

Jim said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee....was he speeding? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess he was responding to a call for backup.....so I guess yes.
Click to expand...



hum, you no help as a back up if you don't arrive safely!!!!!


----------



## wasilvers

I'd like to send a warning out to all the ground-squirrels out there - STAY AWAY FROM MY HOUSE! - or you join your brother in the afterlife - and I'm pretty sure there isn't any for you.

1 down and about 20 more to go...


----------



## Waterwings

FishingCop said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee....was he speeding? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess he was responding to a call for backup.....so I guess yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hum, you no help as a back up if you don't arrive safely!!!!!
Click to expand...



Ouch! Did you notice that the trunk lid of the car is sitting _in front_ of the car . :shock:


----------



## fender66

I don't hate much, but CHIGGERS take the top of my list!
and.....Running in a close second place are.....CHIGGERS! 
_Chris Himstedt 2010_


----------



## Jim

I love the people who join and make one post to sell their product. I kindly remove the post and PM the user to let them know we have rules here.

The last response I got "Screw this forum then, I was just trying to help."

No, you were just here to sell your stuff. :LOL2: 


Screw this forum then, I was just trying to help.
Screw this forum then, I was just trying to help.
Screw this forum then, I was just trying to help.
Screw this forum then, I was just trying to help.

Are you kidding me? #-o 

Ok rant over, this issue is done.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Hi


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

Space saving good idea? :LOL2:


----------



## Zum

Jim said:


> Space saving good idea? :LOL2:


Thats what that is used for,always wondered.


----------



## KMixson

So there I was servicing this truck this morning and as I was under the truck on a creeper I came across this little fellow. He was tucked in between the wheels on a set of tandems. He was about a foot long, just a baby. I captured him and turned him loose in the little patch of woods between my shop and the taxiway at the airport I work at. It is a southern copperhead. I will be looking for more now that I know there may be more around.


----------



## fender66

KMixson said:


> So there I was servicing this truck this morning and as I was under the truck on a creeper I came across this little fellow. He was tucked in between the wheels on a set of tandems. He was about a foot long, just a baby. I captured him and turned him loose in the little patch of woods between my shop and the taxiway at the airport I work at. It is a southern copperhead. I will be looking for more now that I know there may be more around.



Hey guys....not trying to sound like a "know it all", but this is not a copperhead. It is a young cottonmouth or water moccassin. How do I know this?......Well, since the early 1980s, I've been a commercial snake breeder for fun. I've done and still do lots of work with the Conservation department and St. Louis Zoo. I also sent this picture to some of my friends to confirm "cottonmouth", and they agree.

This is one snake that as fishermen....we need to leave alone as the cottonmouth bite is usually a lot worse than a copperhead. Be careful out there.

Here's a link that shows the southern copperhead pic with a western cottonmouth. I know we aren't talking about the western species, but it's what I could find quickly.

https://www.kingsnake.com/stha/western-cottonmouth-southern-copperhead.jpeg

Again...not trying to "trump" anyone, but I believe if I can help educate even one person when it comes to snakes....the world is one person better off.


----------



## KMixson

I stand corrected. I was going by the copper color. I have never seen a cottonmouth around these parts that are that copper color, even the young ones. Usually they are a darker color. The older cottonmouths are really dark. The spots on the lower jaw give it away as a cottonmouth. Thanks.

After further review it seems to be a Florida cottonmouth. All I have ever seen around here are eastern cottonmouths. They must be moving north.


----------



## fender66

KMixson said:


> I stand corrected. I was going by the copper color. I have never seen a cottonmouth around these parts that are that copper color, even the young ones. Usually they are a darker color. The older cottonmouths are really dark. The spots on the lower jaw give it away as a cottonmouth. Thanks.



Juvenile cottonmouth are always much more colorful than the adults, and in my strange world of snake loving....quite beautiful. Still very dangerous.

Juvenile copperheads, although similar in pattern to their adult counterparts are also beautiful. Very rich vibrant colors with a lime green tail tip. They use that tail for something called "caudal luring"....which is an amazing thing to see.

Here's a quick video of caudal luring (not a copperhead though)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SENfwmWe6o

Again, hope I didn't step on any toes with the correction.


----------



## Waterwings

I am definitely not a snake person, and would have probably seriously hurt myself trying to get out from under the truck. :shock:


----------



## Jim

Waterwings said:


> I am definitely not a snake person, and would have probably seriously hurt myself trying to get out from under the truck. :shock:



Same here! I wouldn't be standing around trying to figure out what kind it is either. :LOL2:


----------



## Truckmechanic

I would have probably got a shot. Just not with the camera.


----------



## hossthehermit

Snakes have their place, and it's anywhere outside a ten foot circle around me.


----------



## hossthehermit

Jim said:


> Space saving good idea? :LOL2:



I've got a couple of them things layin' around the house ever since my second wife moved out. Hafta try it out.


----------



## Jim




----------



## Froggy

"the hermit from down east smells like sausage!!!"


----------



## wasilvers

fender66 - you are much bigger man than I- just watching those videos on snakes gave me a chill. 

In Texas, anything we saw was generally poisenous. We killed every rattler we saw. Generally left the snakes in the pond alone, unless they tried to get in the boat with us. :shock: They made for fun watching when you came across one with a frog in it's mouth.


----------



## Waterwings

Jim said:


>




:shock: That'll make ya dizzy! :shock:


----------



## wasilvers

My cousin just bought a 17 foot boat w/ a 70 hp and trailer for $425 :shock: I'm a bit jealous.

\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> My cousin just bought a 17 foot boat w/ a 70 hp and trailer for $425 :shock: I'm a bit jealous.
> 
> \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



Tin? 8)


----------



## Jim

Cool website I check out from time to time: https://www.fishingfury.com/


----------



## fender66

Now that's a cool picture.


----------



## Jim




----------



## Troutman3000

wasilvers said:


> My cousin just bought a 17 foot boat w/ a 70 hp and trailer for $425 :shock: I'm a bit jealous.
> 
> \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/




pics or it didnt happen :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


>



Imagine how deep you'd have to back down the ramp just to float that off the trailer! :shock:


----------



## wasilvers

Troutman3000 said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin just bought a 17 foot boat w/ a 70 hp and trailer for $425 :shock: I'm a bit jealous.
> 
> \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics or it didnt happen :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Yeah, I was hoping my cuz would join the site - she still might, but here's the pics. She has already cut and Thompson'd all the plywood for it. The carpeting is ready for install as well. The motor runs as of February this year. A great deal on a tin!










And here's one of her catches from last month...





She can probably outfish me any day of the week - but I give her a run for her money sometimes.


----------



## Captain Ahab

That is a nice nice nice fish!


----------



## fender66

wasilvers said:


> My cousin just bought a 17 foot boat w/ a 70 hp and trailer for $425 :shock: I'm a bit jealous.
> 
> \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/




THAT....was a steal!


----------



## Jim

Waslivers,
She kicks your butt fishing! That Bass was huge!

Nice looking boat, a steal for that price!


----------



## Jim

A post from a local forum. These guys were fishing a pond around my way that is down from the lack of rain. Look what they find.... So close to shore, yet so far. Seems they took the motor though.


----------



## wasilvers

Earlier I set up a fishing trip for tonight. Well we went out, and got turned back in 30 minutes. Storms all morning. It cleared and looked like it was north of us. Then the wind shifted. We have TONS of rain - 4 tornado sirens went off already. 7 inches of rain - and the next storm is coming RIGHT NOW. Rain, Lightning, Tornadoes - only thing missing is hail.


----------



## wasilvers

wasilvers said:


> Earlier I set up a fishing trip for tonight. Well we went out, and got turned back in 30 minutes. Storms all morning. It cleared and looked like it was north of us. Then the wind shifted. We have TONS of rain - 4 tornado sirens went off already. 7 inches of rain - and the next storm is coming RIGHT NOW. Rain, Lightning, Tornadoes - only thing missing is hail.



Officially this is the second worst storm we've had - ever in the history of the town! My wife said we even got mentioned on Good Morning America (or some show like that).

Since today was supposed to be Sunny - we planned to go back fishing tonight - As of now they changed the forcast and are calling for a LOT more rain... Hmmmm - I'm seeing a pattern here.

My garage got light flooding. My yard is covered in water. Crazy stuff.


----------



## poolie

Sigh..... between work, honey-do's and the heat I haven't wet a hook since Memorial Day weekend. I think I'm going crazy.


----------



## russ010

poolie said:


> Sigh..... between work, honey-do's and the heat I haven't wet a hook since Memorial Day weekend. I think I'm going crazy.


 
I don't think you are going crazy from not fishing - I can almost guarantee you are now crazy and 3 full days of fishing (and sunburn) is all that can cure it.

I'd get out with ya this weekend if I didn't have military coming up for the next two weeks....


----------



## poolie

russ010 said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh..... between work, honey-do's and the heat I haven't wet a hook since Memorial Day weekend. I think I'm going crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you are going crazy from not fishing - I can almost guarantee you are now crazy and 3 full days of fishing (and sunburn) is all that can cure it.
> 
> I'd get out with ya this weekend if I didn't have military coming up for the next two weeks....
Click to expand...


I think you're right. Had the boat loaded after work this past Friday and planned to be on the water at first light Sat morning (been dreaming about fishing), but of all things my air conditioner at the house took a dump Friday evening.... Murphy is out to get me.

Holy cow... military games in this weather? I guess that's about as close to the real thing as it gets. Hope you stay hydrated man.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

poolie said:


> Sigh..... between work, honey-do's and the heat I haven't wet a hook since Memorial Day weekend. I think I'm going crazy.


Darn Poolie, that is way to long. I was feeling bad because I have not been out for a month.


----------



## Jim

Awesome Gif! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim




----------



## perchin

That caption should read........

Welcome to Texas, where you can run, but not outrun.
Where if you commit a murder, you will be executed.
And if you appeal, well were building an expressway to the chair for those of you proven guilty. Enjoy your stay. :lol:


----------



## fender66

Speaking for myself.....

Thank God it's Friday!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Heat-Rain-Heat-Rain-Heat-Rain.It's nothing but a revolving door around here.Wish it would stop!
The brightside is fishing Sunday at CouncilBluff.Hope it's not TOO hot.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Heat-Rain-Heat-Rain-Heat-Rain.It's nothing but a revolving door around here.Wish it would stop!
> The brightside is fishing Sunday at CouncilBluff.Hope it's not TOO hot.




Hey Steve.....I might see you there. Trying to decide if I want to fish CB or drive down to Clearwater Lake.


----------



## ACarbone624

:shock:


----------



## wasilvers

Nice Ride!

I'm so stoked, I got a certified letter in the mail yesterday. Now I can only think of 2 reasons to receive certified mail - 1. I am being sued by someone or 2. I hae won the Humminbird VanDamMy boat contest. 

I'm hoping for the second option.

:LOL2:


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> Nice Ride!
> 
> I'm so stoked, I got a certified letter in the mail yesterday. Now I can only think of 2 reasons to receive certified mail - 1. I am being sued by someone or 2. I hae won the Humminbird VanDamMy boat contest.
> 
> I'm hoping for the second option.
> 
> :LOL2:


 :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

wasilvers said:


> Nice Ride!
> 
> I'm so stoked, I got a certified letter in the mail yesterday. Now I can only think of 2 reasons to receive certified mail - 1. I am being sued by someone or 2. I hae won the Humminbird VanDamMy boat contest.
> 
> I'm hoping for the second option.
> 
> :LOL2:




Certified letter was.......


For my kid?!?!?! - only my mom would send a letter to a 9 year old certified mail. I don't think she trusts the post office :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

:[/quote] Certified letter was.......


For my kid?!?!?! - only my mom would send a letter to a 9 year old certified mail. I don't think she trusts the post office :LOL2:[/quote]

Ooohh....that IS exciting news. That means that I might win the Humminbird VanDamMy boat contest. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

Anyone have one of these?


----------



## wasilvers

Why - did it take a picture of this?


----------



## wasilvers

Thought I'd get ready for the tinboats tourny in a couple of weeks. Since the lake is <10hp only, I pulled the old 3.5 hp out of the back of the garage. This hasn't been started since I lived in Texas - maybe 7 years ago?. It was my dad's and I got it when he passed away. The carb was all gummed up. A little cleaner and some scrubbing had this good as new. Had to adjust the float, for some reason it didn't seem right. While spinning the prop, I thought I heard gears moving... I went to drain the fluid... there was none - not one drop. It doesn't look like it was leaking, but who knows - maybe it was drained?

Anyway, remember to watch what you are doing. I was trying to put fluid in the lower unit and it wasn't going in. Turns out I had a tube of marine lubricant, not gear oil, DOH. I saw 'marine" and just went on my merry way. Another trip to the store for gear lube.

End of the story, motor wouldn't start. I have some electric, and the carb is clean. I guess I have to go into the heart a little bit to clean the "reeds" just past the carb. Don't know why I didn't do that earlier. 
Anyway, had to clean the whole garage to get to work on the motor. A whole day shot without any payoff. Grrrrr


----------



## wasilvers

Got the motor running today. Cleaned the points and redid the spark plug connection. Ran great this afternoon! 

My wife keeps telling me how ugly it is. :mrgreen: 

https://www.silversstars.com/forumposts/2010-08-08eskaB.jpg


----------



## moi

wasilvers said:


> Got the motor running today. Cleaned the points and redid the spark plug connection. Ran great this afternoon!
> 
> My wife keeps telling me how ugly it is. :mrgreen:
> 
> https://www.silversstars.com/forumposts/2010-08-08eskaB.jpg


 8) Looks like your wife is right......but, that's just my opinion.........
:beer:


----------



## Jim

I just ate an Orange and it had a little sticker on like Bananas do.

South Africa - Large Naval #4012

Never knew they grew oranges in South Africa. Wouldn't it be easier to get them from Florida?


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Hiding in my office with a big pinch of copenhagen, identifying mosquitoes because of the west nile scare this week. I hate microscopes. Life sucks, counting down til 1600 to start leave. whoop whoop early weekend.....about to don my plaid...


----------



## wasilvers

I'm entering a 3 hour fishing tournament with my pastor tomorrow evening. We have never fished together. I've fished the lake about 3-4 hours total, so I have only a few places to try. I'm hoping to connect with just a few fish that measure so we don't get skunked! 

Yeah, getting more nervous as the night goes on...


----------



## Jim

I just took down the company internet by accident. Man the phones went off the hook. Nice to see everyone is surfing instead of working. :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Fishing at Lake of the Ozarks with the wife tomorrow.


----------



## fender66

There are 365 days in a year but only 360 degrees in a circle. What happened to the other 5?


----------



## KMixson

Impressive excavator skills.

https://www.wimp.com/excavatorskills/


----------



## wasilvers

At the tinboats tourney, we saw some impatient people at the ramp. 

In the am, while the ramp was filled with byob trying to launch his boat, while the rest of us just watching him suffer, the line got a little long. The guys first in line thought they'd save some time and get their motor primed and ready. So while waiting in line at the top of the ramp, they cranked on it for a few minutes. It's like it hadn't run in about 6 months. Stutter and die, stutter and die. Finally it caught, and they gunned it up, let it run for a bit to get warm, then shut it off. As they were pulling away from the launch, I heard one shout to the other, "Does it have any water coming out?" :shock: 

As we were finishing up the day, a guy and gal were launching right in front of us. He was backing the boat in while she walked alongside with the rope. Well, they must have unstrapped EVERYTHING because as he got on the incline, it started to slide off the roller trailer. She shouted at him, so he stopped and it was about ready to drop on the concrete. She had the rope and laid into it like a cattle roper, the whole boat and motor (which was down) came sooooo close to being dropped right on the ramp. One of us jumped down and pulled on the bow while it see-sawed on the back of the trailer till more help came and got it back on the trailer. That would have been a big  to start the evening fishing trip.


----------



## hossthehermit

fender66 said:


> There are 365 days in a year but only 360 degrees in a circle. What happened to the other 5?



It's an ellipse.


----------



## fender66

Never, I reapeat.....Never, play leapfrog with a unicorn!


----------



## dyeguy1212

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSbh2MsxdNs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## KMixson

Jim, one of your neighbors? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBhtFg_61sc&feature=geo


----------



## wasilvers

Just solved a rubiks cube for the first time ever - 2x!


----------



## wasilvers

dyeguy1212 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSbh2MsxdNs&feature=player_embedded



Hey, I know that guy - :LOL22:


----------



## Jim

If my house ever burns down It will be because of the POS Keurig coffee machine. It has a mind of it's own.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Good news: I was able to get out to fish after 2 1/2 months.  
Bad news: A friend and I did not catch anything in 4 1/2 hours. :evil:


----------



## Zum

If you get spray insulation on your skin,don't get a kleenex so you can open the door up.Then don't rub your hands together,to try to get it off.
My hands kinda look like sesame streets big bird...but white.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Zum,do you know how to get that stuff off?


----------



## pamountainman

Thoughts from an insomniac:

Why is it a pair of undies can go sour in a matter of hours, but my wallet that has been hanging off of my hind end for 12 years still smells like leather?


Not to self:

Never take a sleeping pill and a laxative at the same time. :shock:


----------



## Truckmechanic

pamountainman said:


> Thoughts from an insomniac:
> 
> Why is it a pair of undies can go sour in a matter of hours, but my wallet that has been hanging off of my hind end for 12 years still smells like leather?
> 
> 
> Not to self:
> 
> Never take a sleeping pill and a laxative at the same time. :shock:




I don't think I have ever had the urge to smell my wallet. :?


----------



## KMixson

pamountainman said:


> Thoughts from an insomniac:
> 
> Why is it a pair of undies can go sour in a matter of hours, but my wallet that has been hanging off of my hind end for 12 years still smells like leather?
> 
> 
> Not to self:
> 
> Never take a sleeping pill and a laxative at the same time. :shock:




You are not thinking of wearing leather undies now, are you?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Need some help - should I fish the big lake tonight so i can run the big motor or go to the electric only and fend off bats with the TM 


The big lake does not produce as well as the bat lake but at 256 mph the bats cannot keep up


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Need some help - should I fish the big lake tonight so i can run the big motor or go to the electric only and fend off bats with the TM
> 
> 
> The big lake does not produce as well as the bat lake but at 256 mph the bats cannot keep up



I had to make a similar decision last Friday night. Do I go trolling for fish on the lake or motoring for them on the river? I chose the river because I could stay out longer. (lake closes a half hour after sunset)

I made the wrong choice. Not even a bite! Guess this means I'm not qualified to answer your question....so nevermind. :? 

Good luck though.


----------



## perchin

Jim said:


> If my house ever burns down It will be because of the POS Keurig coffee machine. It has a mind of it's own.



Strange.... We have had no problems with ours. I love it..... found a small little store in harrison that I can pick up 50 k-cups for $10.99!!! :mrgreen: Gotta love the Green Mountain Mild blends..... and the Vanilla bean BAM!!! :lol:


----------



## Zum

S&MFISH said:


> Zum,do you know how to get that stuff off?


No....
Scraped for a few hours last night.
Today at work,it's real humid and wet...scraped again,got most off.
I know acetone burns in cuts and I will follow instructions and wear gloves if touching that stuff again.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Zum,the reason I asked is that we use a variation of the 2part foam as an adhesive in roofing.We get it on our hands all the time,as it soaks through cloth and leather gloves.Usually have to let it wear off.I've found that the more your hands are wet the faster it comes off.The best prevention is wearing latex or nitrile gloves when working with it.You can also speed up the removal by wearing those gloves to promote hand sweating.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

fender66"
I had to make a similar decision last Friday night. Do I go trolling for fish on the lake or motoring for them on the river? I chose the river because I could stay out longer. (lake closes a half hour after sunset)
I made the wrong choice. Not even a bite! Guess this means I'm not qualified to answer your question....so nevermind. :?
Good luck though.[/quote said:


> Chris,
> You must have put in in Valley Park and went up upstream.I did that about a month ago and ran up past Castlewood SP. Didn't get one bite either.Saw a lot of those darn carp,thousands of them.


----------



## wasilvers

Oh yeah! Since someone is nice enough to stream scanner feeds online, now I can listen to the cops on my phone. If you want a perm link in your phone, just pull the Windows Media Player stream, grab the .asx file via properties and send it to your phone. I just emailed myself a list. Just click on the stream and play it. So cool, now I'll know why the fire dept is racing down the street!

Live Police, Fire, EMS, Aircraft, and Rail Scanners on RadioReference.com 
www.radioreference.com



I guess I might put myself in the geek category, but after helping two people with their cell phone setup yesterday, they already calle me a geek.

But I must ask, Why does the manufacture exclude links to Microsoft voice command? It's there..., installed and ready, but my boss didn't even know she had it? The called support and they said it wasn't an option on their phone, HTC Touch Pro 2? not an option? Seriously!

The other gal just got a new phone and immediatly ran up data charges - DOH! She got that fixed and also has voice command now.


----------



## wasilvers

Alrignt, getting ridiculous, this morning I've already been 'consulted' twice for phone questions, and once for computer issues. Seriously, read your manuals people!


----------



## wasilvers

Had another cell question before lunch - one of my bosses want's speech to text on her phone so she can speak a text and send it. 

Can't she just call the person? I mean seriously, speech to text can be iffy on a desktop, do you really think a 700(something) ghz pda with 512k working memory will really handle it?

By the way, if you want to know, tellme is highly rated app on MS phones.


----------



## wasilvers

Got curious today. Only 192 more posts and I make the top 25 by post count. That's good and bad I guess. Based on the last few posts, I must gripe a lot.

:LOL2:


----------



## perchin

wasilvers said:


> Had another cell question before lunch - one of my bosses want's speech to text on her phone so she can speak a text and send it.
> 
> Can't she just call the person? I mean seriously, speech to text can be iffy on a desktop, do you really think a 700(something) ghz pda with 512k working memory will really handle it?
> 
> By the way, if you want to know, tellme is highly rated app on MS phones.



Tell her to buy a droid.... Tis' but a trivial, and standard option. :mrgreen: I do love my phone... :lol:


----------



## perchin

wasilvers said:


> Oh yeah! Since someone is nice enough to stream scanner feeds online, now I can listen to the cops on my phone. If you want a perm link in your phone, just pull the Windows Media Player stream, grab the .asx file via properties and send it to your phone. I just emailed myself a list. Just click on the stream and play it. So cool, now I'll know why the fire dept is racing down the street!
> 
> Live Police, Fire, EMS, Aircraft, and Rail Scanners on RadioReference.com
> https://www.radioreference.com
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I might put myself in the geek category, but after helping two people with their cell phone setup yesterday, they already calle me a geek.
> 
> But I must ask, Why does the manufacture exclude links to Microsoft voice command? It's there..., installed and ready, but my boss didn't even know she had it? The called support and they said it wasn't an option on their phone, HTC Touch Pro 2? not an option? Seriously!
> 
> The other gal just got a new phone and immediatly ran up data charges - DOH! She got that fixed and also has voice command now.



lol...... my droid gets all that stuff for free..... my app for the scanner is called scanner radio.... I can listen to any public saftey scanner in any city in any state for free on my phone.


----------



## perchin

wasilvers said:


> Alrignt, getting ridiculous, this morning I've already been 'consulted' twice for phone questions, and once for computer issues. Seriously, read your manuals people!



They don't send the phone's with a manual anymore


----------



## BaitCaster

Man, I am BORED STIFF at work today! Spending way too much time on this forum.


----------



## fender66

perchin said:


> lol...... my droid gets all that stuff for free..... my app for the scanner is called scanner radio.... I can listen to any public saftey scanner in any city in any state for free on my phone.



My phone allows me to make and receive phone calls. Even including that....it's still a Pain in the A$$ and I don't want it. :|


----------



## wasilvers

Guess I should have linked to the app, or even the mobile site. Didn't wabt the app for my 3 stations and the mobile nav took a lot of clicks and only played mp3.

But then, Sometimes I like doing things the hard way


----------



## perchin

fender66 said:


> perchin said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol...... my droid gets all that stuff for free..... my app for the scanner is called scanner radio.... I can listen to any public saftey scanner in any city in any state for free on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phone allows me to make and receive phone calls. Even including that....it's still a Pain in the A$$ and I don't want it. :|
Click to expand...


I like mine.... its darn near replaced my laptop... Free text, I'm using over 300 free apps, speech to text, translater to any known language, touch to talk free (like nextel), bump (allows me to literally bump someone else's phone and then get their contact, music, photos, apps, etc.) Free navigation (gps), free chart plotting (for the big lake), Fully flash capable internet surfing. And I don't have to worry about losing service by holding the phone incorrectly....<---(that one was just to razz the I-4 users.. :lol: ). All in all the nay sayers of smart phones have probably never actually used one for a week.


----------



## Jim

Love my Droid X. Best free work provided phone I have ever had!


----------



## perchin

Jim said:


> Love my Droid X. Best free work provided phone I have ever had!



pssshhh-YEAH.... I'd say your spoiled.. :LOL2: I just updated this morning.


----------



## KMixson

Jim said:


> Love my Droid X. Best free work provided phone I have ever had!




I had a buddy of mine buy a Droid Incredible for $120.00. He kept it about a month then upgraded to a Droid X. While upgrading they gave him a $100.00 credit for the Droid Incredible. So it actually cost him $20.00 for a Droid X.


----------



## perchin

KMixson said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love my Droid X. Best free work provided phone I have ever had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a buddy of mine buy a Droid Incredible for $120.00. He kept it about a month then upgraded to a Droid X. While upgrading they gave him a $100.00 credit for the Droid Incredible. So it actually cost him $20.00 for a Droid X.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't call going from the incredible to the x and upgrade at all... :?


----------



## nathanielrthomas

I just farted in my office and it smells like a dead animal. :shock: I sure hope it clears before the next patient comes in.


----------



## russ010

nathanielrthomas said:


> I just farted in my office and it smells like a dead animal. :shock: I sure hope it clears before the next patient comes in.



just blame it on them.... when they walk in make a funny face and ask them if they still need to see you


----------



## BassAddict

is dropping Marion Barber for Steve Slaton the right move???? Damn you Fantasy Football!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wasilvers

BassAddict said:


> is dropping Marion Barber for Steve Slaton the right move???? Damn you Fantasy Football!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: If you only knew!


----------



## wasilvers

All that droid talk, I was going to put a video up of my phone last night, and what it can do. Found some new programs and got sidetracked. Anyway, I found a website that links to muuvies and such... like expenddddibles :roll: formated for your phone. So nice of them, saves me encoding, and I doubt that these are targeted being such a small number of downloaders :wink:

Gotta love the inet


----------



## hossthehermit

Well, Earl fizzled, got some real good rain for the garden, though. Sure needed it.


----------



## wasilvers

When calibrating your table saw, it helps to LOOSEN the belt before you attempt to adjust the angle of the saw blade to parrallel. I spent hours trying to figure out why it was angled to the left and wouldn't move. DOH! #-o 

Now she cuts nice and straight.


----------



## russ010

I haven't had time to get on tinboats much in the last month, but I'm still around. I guess I shouldn't be complaining about work - but man, something has got to give! In the last 3 weeks my 37.5 work weeks have been turning into 60+ hour work weeks and it's starting to catch up with me.

I hope you guys are catching some fish... you have no idea what I'd give to be on the water right now to relieve some stress!


----------



## Jim

The Rock sporting a BassPro hat! :beer:


----------



## Quackrstackr

https://www.rallymonkey.com/video/kenindex.swf


----------



## Nevillizer

A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory.


----------



## poolie

russ010 said:


> I haven't had time to get on tinboats much in the last month, but I'm still around. I guess I shouldn't be complaining about work - but man, something has got to give! In the last 3 weeks my 37.5 work weeks have been turning into 60+ hour work weeks and it's starting to catch up with me.
> 
> I hope you guys are catching some fish... you have no idea what I'd give to be on the water right now to relieve some stress!



Must be an insurance thing cause I'm in the same boat.... uhhh, well I don't think either one of us has been in a boat in the last month but you know what I mean ;-)


----------



## wasilvers

If everything goes as planned, I'll be picking up my new-to-me tow rig this weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## Zum

Hmmm,tinboat hats?


----------



## wasilvers

Shows on tv this am - "Killer Waves" & "Killer Lakes" & "ShipWrecks" - my kids will never go fishing with me again!


----------



## BassAddict

Best day of fishing ever!!!! Pictures and report to come!!!!!


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Got my Samsung Galaxy S on the droid platform. Love it, it is a bad mother


----------



## perchin

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Got my Samsung Galaxy S on the droid platform. Love it, it is a bad mother



That is awsome man =D> =D> Did you check out the thread I started about sharing our favorite apps???


----------



## cavman138

Well I got my hopes up about having the opportunity to go to Australia through my company and that went out the window. We earned points to go on the trip through the amount of product we buy from our chemical company. My boss initially told us we might qualify to take 3 people, then comes out and says we almost qualify 4 people. 3 weeks ago or so he had us rank the top 3 people in the company that we wanted to go. Well he told us today who was going, and I was not one of those people. I wasn't even pissed that I didn't get chosen (well maybe a little). I am more pissed about who actually was chosen and how they were chosen. My boss said he left the top 3 people as the 3 highest vote-getters and then basically told us that the 4th person was a mix between votes and who he wanted to go. Well the guy going is my supervisor, I guess you could call him that. He sucks at his job and everyone in the company is fuming over the fact that he is going. He has been with the company the longest, so that part I kind of understand. What I don't understand is why my boss lied outright to all of us on how the 4th person was chosen. He didn't pick the top 4 vote-getters, I talked to over half the company and no one voted for him. I would bet 1000 bucks that I received more votes than he did. I just don't appreciate being lied to and the fact that everyone knows he's lying ought to say something. 
Oh and one of the people going just went on the last big trip to Mexico 2 years ago....the other employee that has been with the company the longest- could almost bet they didn't receive the 3rd place votes either. 
Oh well. Just had to vent. 
I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up.

Life lesson I suppose


----------



## Jim

cavman138 said:


> Well I got my hopes up about having the opportunity to go to Australia through my company and that went out the window. We earned points to go on the trip through the amount of product we buy from our chemical company. My boss initially told us we might qualify to take 3 people, then comes out and says we almost qualify 4 people. 3 weeks ago or so he had us rank the top 3 people in the company that we wanted to go. Well he told us today who was going, and I was not one of those people. I wasn't even pissed that I didn't get chosen (well maybe a little). I am more pissed about who actually was chosen and how they were chosen. My boss said he left the top 3 people as the 3 highest vote-getters and then basically told us that the 4th person was a mix between votes and who he wanted to go. Well the guy going is my supervisor, I guess you could call him that. He sucks at his job and everyone in the company is fuming over the fact that he is going. He has been with the company the longest, so that part I kind of understand. What I don't understand is why my boss lied outright to all of us on how the 4th person was chosen. He didn't pick the top 4 vote-getters, I talked to over half the company and no one voted for him. I would bet 1000 bucks that I received more votes than he did. I just don't appreciate being lied to and the fact that everyone knows he's lying ought to say something.
> Oh and one of the people going just went on the last big trip to Mexico 2 years ago....the other employee that has been with the company the longest- could almost bet they didn't receive the 3rd place votes either.
> Oh well. Just had to vent.
> I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up.
> 
> Life lesson I suppose



Bummer man! makes you think sometimes how people get into the positions they have at your place of work. I know I scratch my head with some upper ups at my company.


----------



## hossthehermit

Dropped my '02 Tacoma off at the dealer this morning for a frame replacement. Gave me a '10 to run until mine is done. Nice ride, little too fancy for me, though.


----------



## hossthehermit

?":><}]{[*& It's National Punctuation [email protected]#$%^&,./
And Mean Joe Green's 62nd birthday.


----------



## Jim

The bacon mug......made of all bacon and filled with cheese.


----------



## hossthehermit

Took the wife to the airport today, loaded her on a bird headed for South Carolina. Single for 2 weeks, woooohoooo. Yeah, right. Miss her already.


----------



## fender66

hossthehermit said:


> Took the wife to the airport today, loaded her on a bird headed for South Carolina. Single for 2 weeks, woooohoooo. Yeah, right. Miss her already.



Now that's funny. I'd miss my wife too. But let's keep this our little secret. BTW...yesterday was our 17th anniversary. I still think she's a keeper.

Hope you enjoy your 2 weeks. It will fly by faster than you can imagine.


----------



## Popeye

My 17th is coming up on Nov 24 (or is it our 18th?). Any how, she is now living in South Texas for many months to come. She wanted to be closer to the grandkids during their formative years.

Anyhow, how's this for a random thought...

I hope McDonald's never comes out with a hot dog... I couldn't order a McWiener with a strait face!


----------



## fender66

I wondered why the baseball kept getting bigger. Then it hit me.


----------



## wasilvers

After my wife burned her van up last week, she's been making comments about my new-to-me tow rig. How 'She could see herself driving it" and giving her parent's a tour of it (again) saying how nice everything was in it. SHE WANTS MY CAR NOW!

Not that I mind, it is one of the safest cars on the road. But one of the reasons I got it was so I could tow the boat whenever I wanted and not have to trade cars with her. 

#-o


----------



## perchin

wasilvers said:


> After my wife burned her van up last week, she's been making comments about my new-to-me tow rig. How 'She could see herself driving it" and giving her parent's a tour of it (again) saying how nice everything was in it. SHE WANTS MY CAR NOW!
> 
> Not that I mind, it is one of the safest cars on the road. But one of the reasons I got it was so I could tow the boat whenever I wanted and not have to trade cars with her.
> 
> #-o



:LOL2: :LOL2: .....yep, my wife often tells people about "HER" truck...lol, untill I correct her. :roll:


----------



## Pruitt1222

I am on my seven off this week, Slept in a little later then normal. Got up checked the mail only to find the wife drove my jeep to work, Must be going around.


----------



## wasilvers

Who needs a launch anyway?

From https://www.youdrivewhat.com


----------



## fender66

wasilvers said:


> Who needs a launch anyway?
> 
> From https://www.youdrivewhat.com



Now that's weird!

But Cool too!


----------



## Popeye

i don't think that will go very fast as a boat, but shallow water isn't going to be a concern, that's for sure.


----------



## wasilvers

Popeye said:


> i don't think that will go very fast as a boat, but shallow water isn't going to be a concern, that's for sure.



I looked it up -(more useless www info) - up to 6 mph on land, 40 mph (or was it 45) on water - different speeds for differnt styles. Best news is, there is a 'tin' version (aluminum hull).

some vids
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sealegs+boat&aq=f

Only thing is, I'm assuming a rocky shoreline is out, seems best suited to the beach type areas. Now if they made it with tank tracks to pull your boat out over the ledges and stuff, that would be a bit more useful.


----------



## Brine

May the holes in your net be no larger than the fish in it. ~Irish Blessing


----------



## Jim




----------



## Popeye

Oh come on Jim, that has to be photo shopped. There is no way that guy has that big of a nose...


----------



## Popeye

Bragging may not bring happiness, but no man having caught a large fish goes home through an alley


----------



## fender66

Now I can't get to youtube at work. IF they block this forum...I'm gonna have to quit this job and become a professional fisherman. :wink:


----------



## Jim

fender66 said:


> Now I can't get to youtube at work. IF they block this forum...I'm gonna have to quit this job and become a professional fisherman. :wink:




Websense? How are they blocking you?


----------



## Popeye

We had tinboats blocked for a while as it was designated a dating/social networking site. I fixed that. Now we have no firewall program. :roll:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can't get to youtube at work. IF they block this forum...I'm gonna have to quit this job and become a professional fisherman. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Websense? How are they blocking you?
Click to expand...


Jim, here is a screenshot of the page I get. I'm NOT an IT guy so I don't know much about these things. I still hope they don't block this site!!!


----------



## Jim

Sonicwall is a websense competitor......

Your corporate policy does not allow the category "streaming"

TinBoats falls under sports sites, you should be good unless they individually decide to block the site.


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Sonicwall is a websense competitor......
> 
> Your corporate policy does not allow the category "streaming"
> 
> TinBoats falls under sports sites, you should be good unless they individually decide to block the site.



My fishing poles and fingers are crossed that they don't! :|


----------



## fender66

Hmmmm? Something to brag about???


----------



## Popeye

Imagine trying to tell the guys that see that wall mount that it's a state record. That would be one wall mount I could afford too.


----------



## KMixson

It took three anglers to haul in the previous record of 0.23 lbs? lol


----------



## Andy

I sure have missed you guys... Got a lot of catching up to do. Havent been doing alot of fishing to brag about, mostly small ones, a few decent cats. Got a doe two weeks ago, got a new bow Bear Strike. Looking at another boat with 9 1/2 Johnson, trying to get the guy down some, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## wasilvers

Andy said:


> I sure have missed you guys... Got a lot of catching up to do. Havent been doing alot of fishing to brag about, mostly small ones, a few decent cats. Got a doe two weeks ago, got a new bow Bear Strike. Looking at another boat with 9 1/2 Johnson, trying to get the guy down some, we'll see how that goes.




NEGOTIATE! Bring beer :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

wasilvers said:


> Andy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure have missed you guys... Got a lot of catching up to do. Havent been doing alot of fishing to brag about, mostly small ones, a few decent cats. Got a doe two weeks ago, got a new bow Bear Strike. Looking at another boat with 9 1/2 Johnson, trying to get the guy down some, we'll see how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEGOTIATE! Bring beer :LOL2:
Click to expand...


And some venison jerky :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers

I went to the archery range today. I set the bowcase down, got all my gear ready, put on my camo hunting coat, switched some broadheads for field points, emptied my pockets of crap - etc... I was there for a few minutes then I climbed up the elevated stand to take a few shots. 

On the stand I nocked an arrow and took a look at which target to shoot. I saw decided on the middle target and started to draw, then I saw movement - behind the target, next to the treeline about TWENTY FIVE yards behind the haybales , out in the open, at 12 noon was a doe, just grazing along. I had completly not seen her when focused on targets.

Are you kidding me? I grabbed for my phone because no one would believe me without pictures - of course its down in the bowcase! For a split second I thought about a shot - but that's just the redneck in me. :wink: 

O well - hope I see one like that during the season - better yet, I hope I see and RECOGNIZE that it's a deer.


----------



## Popeye

I understand that Scissors can beat Paper, and I get how Rock can beat Scissors, but there's no way Paper can beat Rock. Paper is supposed to magically wrap around Rock leaving it immobile? Why the heck can't paper do this to scissors? Screw scissors, why can't paper do this to people? Why isn't notebook paper constantly suffocating students while they take notes in class? I'll tell you why: because paper can't beat anybody; a rock would tear that stuff up in 2 seconds. When I play rock/paper/scissors, I always choose rock. Then when somebody claims to beat me with their paper I can punch them in the face with my already clenched fist and say, "Oh shoot, I'm sorry. I thought paper would protect you, butthead!"


----------



## fender66

:roflmao: 

I think I was suffocated by paper in college. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Specknreds

Popeye said:


> I understand that Scissors can beat Paper, and I get how Rock can beat Scissors, but there's no way Paper can beat Rock. Paper is supposed to magically wrap around Rock leaving it immobile? Why the heck can't paper do this to scissors? Screw scissors, why can't paper do this to people? Why isn't notebook paper constantly suffocating students while they take notes in class? I'll tell you why: because paper can't beat anybody; a rock would tear that stuff up in 2 seconds. When I play rock/paper/scissors, I always choose rock. Then when somebody claims to beat me with their paper I can punch them in the face with my already clenched fist and say, "Oh shoot, I'm sorry. I thought paper would protect you, butthead!"



My first thought was, have we taken our med's today? But the more I thought about it, the more I see your point and wondering why I had never thought of it like that. Good one =D> Please do not take the first part seriously


----------



## KMixson

Popeye said:


> I understand that Scissors can beat Paper, and I get how Rock can beat Scissors, but there's no way Paper can beat Rock. Paper is supposed to magically wrap around Rock leaving it immobile? Why the heck can't paper do this to scissors? Screw scissors, why can't paper do this to people? Why isn't notebook paper constantly suffocating students while they take notes in class? I'll tell you why: because paper can't beat anybody; a rock would tear that stuff up in 2 seconds. When I play rock/paper/scissors, I always choose rock. Then when somebody claims to beat me with their paper I can punch them in the face with my already clenched fist and say, "Oh shoot, I'm sorry. I thought paper would protect you, butthead!"




True. If you are in a fight and get to choose your weapon between a rock, scissors or paper which one will you choose? Paper would be my last choice.


----------



## fender66

> If you are in a fight and get to choose your weapon between a rock, scissors or paper which one will you choose? Paper would be my last choice.



Unless you are SERIOUSLY outnumbered. Then, I'd want paper to write out a quick "will and last testament". :shock:


----------



## bearsphan3.14

don't underestimate the power of the almighty paper cut


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Looks like we are going to get some badly needed rain,tonight.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Looks like we are going to get some badly needed rain,tonight.


Can you believe the weatherman said this morning, in an attempt to justify how badly they missed the forecast, that it really was raining most of the weekend, but the atmosphere was so dry that the rain wasn't hitting the ground!

Now that's crazy!


----------



## Popeye

Ummm... unless I'm mistaken that doesn't qualify as rain. There are many times clouds drop water and it never hits the ground and they never predict rain. Talk about trying to CYA.


----------



## poolie

fender66 said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we are going to get some badly needed rain,tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe the weatherman said this morning, in an attempt to justify how badly they missed the forecast, that it really was raining most of the weekend, but the atmosphere was so dry that the rain wasn't hitting the ground!
> 
> Now that's crazy!
Click to expand...


They even have a name for it... Virga I believe. To me, if my yard isn't getting watered, it's not raining.


----------



## fender66

This has to be a MONDAY. #-o


----------



## hossthehermit

Picked the wife up at the airport last night. Good to have her back home.


----------



## wasilvers

Just noticed I cleared 1k posts here! WOW I knew this day would come if I was patient and didn't pad (too obviously anyway) :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

wasilvers said:


> Just noticed I cleared 1k posts here! WOW I knew this day would come if I was patient and didn't pad (too obviously anyway) :LOL2:


Does this mean you're here to stay?


----------



## fender66

fender66 said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed I cleared 1k posts here! WOW I knew this day would come if I was patient and didn't pad (too obviously anyway) :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean you're here to stay?
Click to expand...


Yes....this is a pad! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## perchin

fender66 said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed I cleared 1k posts here! WOW I knew this day would come if I was patient and didn't pad (too obviously anyway) :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean you're here to stay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes....this is a pad! :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


padding is bad mmmmmm-k :mrgreen:


----------



## poolie

fender66 said:


> This has to be a MONDAY. #-o



No doubt... Got to work extra early this morning only to discover I left my access badge on the dresser.


----------



## cavman138

poolie said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be a MONDAY. #-o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt... Got to work extra early this morning only to discover I left my access badge on the dresser.
Click to expand...


ouch

Mondays are no good


----------



## KMixson

poolie said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be a MONDAY. #-o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt... Got to work extra early this morning only to discover I left my access badge on the dresser.
Click to expand...


Been there, done that. Don't it make your heart sink? lol


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

fender66 said:


> This has to be a MONDAY. #-o




I here you Chris. Wasn't traffic this morning pretty crappy,like it was pouring down rain or something(The rain quit berfore 5AM).


----------



## Jim

I HATE mondays.


----------



## Popeye

https://vodpod.com/watch/382954-boomtown-rats-i-dont-like-mondays


----------



## fender66

Does it always get this quiet around here this time of year? Yet another reason I'm ready for SPRING!


----------



## Popeye

Peeps are getting their ice fishing gear ready... OK, I am at least. In the past 2 weeks I've built a couple rod holders, another ice rod and restrung my other reels.


----------



## wasilvers

fender66 said:


> Does it always get this quiet around here this time of year? Yet another reason I'm ready for SPRING!



I think it's the hunting season. I still haven't winterized the boat yet.


----------



## Jim

fender66 said:


> Does it always get this quiet around here this time of year? Yet another reason I'm ready for SPRING!



yes, it's the nature of the beast. Things pick up right around Christmas (people researching their Christmas lists), then Spring fever......It is normal.


----------



## Jim

Hurt my bicep/shoulder lifting weights. Now I can barely lift my left arm or put pressure on the left arm. Hurts right at the top of the bicep towards the shoulder....It numbs my left arm/hand.


Sad part is that I was not lifting allot of weight. :LOL2: #-o


AND......

The plantar fascitis is acting up again in the left heel...Whats going to happen when I get old? :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Hurt my bicep/shoulder lifting weights. Now I can barely lift my left arm or put pressure on the left arm. Hurts right at the top of the bicep towards the shoulder....It numbs my left arm/hand.
> 
> 
> Sad part is that I was not lifting allot of weight. :LOL2: #-o:


Jim,
I've already had both shoulders rebuilt. Be careful, you don't want to do that. Rotator cuffs, cartilage, bone spurs, bicept too on one side.  The nerves in the shoulder are very complex. When my injuries were hurting me....I found myself rubbing my wrists because that's where the pain felt like it was coming from. Be careful.....give it some much needed and long rest or go see a doc if it's too bad. I got to a point where I couldn't sleep at night before I had it checked. Mostly because I was lifting too much weight and trying to be macho. Hope it get's better soon and isn't something serious.


----------



## fender66

My girls just brought home the best report cards of their lives. (7th & 8th Grade) Looks like we're going to dinner tonight to celebrate! =D> 

Now if we can just get them to stop fighting!


----------



## Popeye

Woo hoo! Chuck-E-Cheese night!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Does it always get this quiet around here this time of year? Yet another reason I'm ready for SPRING!



Man - striper season just started here - 2 more months of big fish and then



Winter Wreck Fishing


----------



## hossthehermit

Dear Scabby

My wife just admitted that while she was on vacation she googled herself, should I be concerned or mad???

Befuddled


----------



## Popeye

Next Tuesday is Election Day. If you don't vote, you have no right to complain...


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Next Tuesday is Election Day. If you don't vote, you have no right to complain...


+1


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> Next Tuesday is Election Day. If you don't vote, you have no right to complain...



I reserve the right to complain regardless!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

BassAddict said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next Tuesday is Election Day. If you don't vote, you have no right to complain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reserve the right to complain regardless!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Since you know Cap't Ahab, I'll concede that to you.


----------



## hossthehermit

We always vote early. They start tacking interest on unpaid property taxes Nov. 1, so when I go to pay them I pick up ballots and mail 'em in.


----------



## Popeye

Congrats Kentuckians, your 18 year old, Louisville native, Alexandria Mills, who, as Miss USA, won Miss World. Now as long as it doesn't surface that she is secretly married to her brother, she should get to keep the title...


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Popeye said:


> Congrats Kentuckians, your 18 year old, Louisville native, Alexandria Mills, who, as Miss USA, won Miss World. Now as long as it doesn't surface that she is secretly married to her brother, she should get to keep the title...




That's COLD Popeye,COLD.

Happy Halloween,Everyone.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

I think I'll run over to Merrill Horse access on the BigRiver today. Look for some smallies.


----------



## fender66

7 trees and each 90+ ft high to climb, deadwood and trim up today. Wish me luck!


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> 7 trees and each 90+ ft high to climb, deadwood and trim up today. Wish me luck!



Sounds like it would be easier to fell them and trim them up on the ground... I'm just sayin'


----------



## perchin

Pulling the outboard off today and putting her in the basement for winter. The remaining fuel in the tank will make for great bon-fire starter fluid. Tarp the boat and into the back of the garage she goes.


----------



## perchin

It is also time to get out all the ice gear... I love ice fishing more than any other fishing. :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye

All I have to do to be ready for ice fishing is get my shanty from storage, load the stuff in the truck and put the chains on the 4 wheeler


----------



## Waterwings

fender66 said:


> Does it always get this quiet around here this time of year? Yet another reason I'm ready for SPRING!



yep, gets pretty quiet at times.




fender66 said:


> 7 trees and each 90+ ft high to climb, deadwood and trim up today. Wish me luck!



Maybe perchin will come climb 'em for you 




Popeye said:


> Congrats Kentuckians, your 18 year old, Louisville native, Alexandria Mills, who, as Miss USA, won Miss World. Now as long as it doesn't surface that she is secretly married to her brother, she should get to keep the title...



Geez, I saw the news caption about an 18 yr old winning, but didn't know she was a Kentucky girl. I'm sure they'll be trying to dig-up some kind of dirt on her.




Jim said:


> Hurt my bicep/shoulder lifting weights. Now I can barely lift my left arm or put pressure on the left arm. Hurts right at the top of the bicep towards the shoulder....It numbs my left arm/hand.
> 
> 
> Sad part is that I was not lifting allot of weight. :LOL2: #-o
> 
> 
> AND......
> 
> The plantar fascitis is acting up again in the left heel...Whats going to happen when I get old? :LOL2:




To control the weight-lifting problem switch to Lite beer. Seriously though, get it checked-out if the pain persists. Sounds like pinched nerves maybe. The fellow I work with just scheduled surgery for his plantar facitis problem. My wife had it done 2-3 yrs ago. No problems since. Her surgery was laproscopic and only took 10 minutes, anf they partially "snipped" a tendon or something to elongate it.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Had a good day on the Big today;2 smallies,4 spots and a rockbass(goggle eye) in 3 hours.Not bad.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Had a good day on the Big today;2 smallies,4 spots and a rockbass(goggle eye) in 3 hours.Not bad.



Way to go Steve.....I wish I could have been out there with you. Great weather for sure!


----------



## fender66

I have renewed, (as of 6:08 AM this morning), my membership and am a card carrying member of the "I have the right to Complain" club.

YES...I voted!


----------



## wasilvers

fender66 said:


> I have renewed, (as of 6:08 AM this morning), my membership and am a card carrying member of the "I have the right to Complain" club.
> 
> YES...I voted!



NICE


----------



## Popeye

I was the first one in the door at the polls this morning. I would have been the first one out but I got saddled with a new election judge that had to read what he was supposed to do step by step. Then he and the judge sitting next to him got confused when he read the part where a second judge had to verify his actions. Oh well, the deed is done and I was still home by 6:15am.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

caught me a little one on my 20 min. fishing lunch. Dragging a 3/8 pumpkin jig


----------



## Zum

12 hour period 140mm of rain and 100km wind gusts.
Thats about 6"s and 65mph winds...giving rain rite through till Tuesday.
The high winds/rain and high coarse tides brought the ocean over alot of coastal roads and a few roads are washed out along with basements.
Well atleast the tempeture went up to 15 or high 50's.
If it wasn't so windy I'd be fishing rite now....


----------



## fender66

Hey Zum...thanks for converting those decimals for us. Certainly makes my life easier :mrgreen:


----------



## Ranchero50

Working the 12hr night shift really sucks when time falls back an hour... :shock: 

The only good thing is it marks the halfway point of this seven on... #-o 

Jamie


----------



## Popeye

RV is all put to bed, winterized and covered.
Garden is all dead except for a handful of carrots - tomorrow I'll pull them and till the garden under after the last lawn cutting with clippings gathered and put on there too..
Hope to get out fishing on Thursday or Friday before I put the boat up for the season.
Time to get the Snow thrower, 4 wheeler and ice auger out to make sure they're all ready for winter service.


----------



## BassAddict

I hate day lights savings time............................ Lets just set our clocks back 30 minutes and leave it that way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KMixson

BassAddict said:


> I hate day lights savings time............................ Lets just set our clocks back 30 minutes and leave it that way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That would be too simple.


----------



## Popeye

Remember; never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.


----------



## Popeye

Upon further review, a revision to our original opinion has been determined to have sufficient merit to warrant a modification of said original opinion and will remain in effect until such time as we determine another review is in order, at which time the revised opinion may or may not be modified, dependant upon the general consensus of the need for further modifications.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Remember; never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.




I do not need a large group to be stupid!


----------



## DocWatson

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember; never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not need a large group to be stupid!
Click to expand...

Truer words were never spoken !!! :LOL2: :wink:


----------



## KMixson

Popeye said:


> Upon further review, a revision to our original opinion has been determined to have sufficient merit to warrant a modification of said original opinion and will remain in effect until such time as we determine another review is in order, at which time the revised opinion may or may not be modified, dependant upon the general consensus of the need for further modifications.




Are you a politician? lol


----------



## Popeye

I thought I might try my hand at being a lawyer.


----------



## wasilvers

Check out my post-count! Gotta love the 1's


----------



## Popeye

You're the one(s)


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

75 degrees today.What a great day to be working outside.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> 75 degrees today.What a great day to be working outside.



Or fishing! I hope to get out on Thursday this week if I can get the day off work and find someone to go along. Fingers are crossed!


----------



## Popeye

I'm planning on Thursday myself. Wave if you go by.


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> I'm planning on Thursday myself. Wave if you go by.


Wave??? I think I might just stop and borrow a beer. :beer:


----------



## KMixson

fender66 said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on Thursday myself. Wave if you go by.
> 
> 
> 
> Wave??? I think I might just stop and borrow a beer. :beer:
Click to expand...


"borrow a beer"? What are you going to do, pee on him when you leave?


----------



## Popeye

Borrow? Don't you mean donate?


----------



## redbug

Entertain a time when all is simply strange

And yet radiation causes chromosomes to re-arrange

My father worked at (Yellotomic) Plant hinder

And sends me forth with arms thus withered;

But yet, I am not afraid.

I am merely here to lay forth my words

And let you still upon them and think



Fear not

If I see my words fall out in pieces

They land upon the ground like simple feces

No, not who I am

I come before to entertain a play

About young vexing plant hinder

That sets out forth and glows at night and brings forth things

But you care not

You sit in front of your TVs and your balls do glow in the dark



Mind not my words

Let the play say the thing

I'll get back forth and touch myself anon



'Ay, who was that ugly sucker who came hence?

Tis' a strange and vile night, ay

Tis' strange to be loaded and work the night shift

Ay ----

the plant does glow like a huge Acne zit, why?

Hark Look! The ghost of Einstein comes hither!'



'What are you doing with my formula?

I gave you simply E equals M C square

You mashugunna, you fuckin' up like this?

I merely allowed you an idea to explore the universe

Instead you make money and do this anon!...'



(whew)

I am truly loaded now

Thence are truly strange, look!

The stream that comes from the plant, what news?

A three-headed fish, no big deal

And yet the newspaper say it’s a minimum warning!

Tis' a vile and strange thing, look ----

The town is on fire!

There be no vexation here

I shall ask my father, he shall know anon



'Father! I knock upon thy door,

Tis I who spawned from your loins

Who comes hither to tell you

Look! The whole town is covered in radiation, know you not?!'



'No son, nothing's wrong look at the news ---

The president would not walk into the plant

if things were awry'

'Father, the president has the brains of a pisshead, my lord!'



Nay, I will ask my mother anon!

'Mother, it is your son Oedipus Schmedipus, I've come to talk to you

What news, my gentle mother?'

'Oh, Tommy

I can’t hear you, I've got the blowdrier on. Give me another valium.'

'No, mama.

She will sit anon and watch Lucy melt into the sky…'



Tis' strange, no one knows

Tis' a vile thing I must apprehence

Nature, money

no

take the money, nature

money I can't buy,

money could…

NO!

A$$HOLES DO VEX ME!!!!!



I must consult the gods of thy

The gods of utility, they know what to do

'Oh ye, PG&E!

I've ha… What? I'll hold…'



There is no help for me, hither

Tis' a vile question I must interpose myself

I know, my course is resolved

I know what one to do

Strange, yet I must



I shall go to the plant and pull out the rods

Diffuse so we will not have meltdown

And speak Chinese anon

Strange could be a good idea for cinema, but I know not

I shall wander hence

To the plant while I speak anon



Passed on the security guards

they have passed out a'non

I am hither, I am finally in the room of radiation

Ah!

Oh no! Too late!

I have gone too close to the reactor, but there is no price to pay!

Ay, the rays and lightnings I pull the cords anon

Ah too late a chain reaction!


----------



## fender66

KMixson said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on Thursday myself. Wave if you go by.
> 
> 
> 
> Wave??? I think I might just stop and borrow a beer. :beer:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "borrow a beer"? What are you going to do, pee on him when you leave?
Click to expand...

That's a thought...but if I borrow one...then some time later, I'd have to give him one back. Let it NEVER be said that I'm a freeloader.


----------



## fender66

I DO get to go fishing tomorrow....YEAH!


----------



## Popeye

So far things are a go for me as well. I'm keeping my beer at home though.


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> So far things are a go for me as well. I'm keeping my beer at home though.



Me too as I don't even drink it. I'll have soda and water though.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Today's 20 min. lunch trip with a lipless crank


----------



## Popeye

Yesterday I caught all little guys except the drum. Boated 3 small walleyes, biggest being 13.5" and 4 LM Bass ranging from 2.5" to 11" and the drum which measured 16". Stopped by the local State Park lake where they stock Trouts and met my buddy down there. He had 2 nice Rainbows and I fished a while and caught 3 Yellow Perch 6-8" and a 10" LM Bass. Had a nice day and who woulda thought I would be fishing from a boat wearing a short sleeve shirt in November.


----------



## hossthehermit

Settin' here, got bull ridin' on the TV next to the computer screen, got the foxy blonde bimbo babe interviewing the current leader, he's like a foot and a half shorter than her, looks like he's about 12 years old. Hell of a ride, though.


----------



## wasilvers

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Today's 20 min. lunch trip with a lipless crank



I didn't know they were still biting - Good Times!


----------



## wasilvers

Volleyball tourney today - last year we finished no worse than 2nd in all tourneys, this year it's been 1st place in everything. I think this one (last of the year) will be the undoing of that record. :shock: 
Our big outside hitter is injured - I have a sore back and ankle - and the other guy we are relying on hasn't played enough to have awesome court sense. I have a feeling we are middle of the pack :roll:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Fishing tomorrow-Big River, go Bass.


----------



## wasilvers

wasilvers said:


> Volleyball tourney today - last year we finished no worse than 2nd in all tourneys, this year it's been 1st place in everything. I think this one (last of the year) will be the undoing of that record. :shock:
> Our big outside hitter is injured - I have a sore back and ankle - and the other guy we are relying on hasn't played enough to have awesome court sense. I have a feeling we are middle of the pack :roll:



Did NOT win the tourney, but we won our money back, so we have yet to pay to play in 2010 8)


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Fishing tomorrow-Big River, go Bass.


Gonna be cold Steve.....I was standing on the sidelines of my daughter's soccer game this AM and couldn't hardly stand it. The wind was horrible!


----------



## bassboy1

Auburn beat UGA! 11-0. 

Disappointed about this Florida/South Carolina game. I doubt Fla can pull out 22 points in the last 12 minutes. I was really hoping to play Florida in the SEC Championship game.


----------



## Popeye

Only 2 more days...


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

fender66 said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fishing tomorrow-Big River, go Bass.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be cold Steve.....I was standing on the sidelines of my daughter's soccer game this AM and couldn't hardly stand it. The wind was horrible!
Click to expand...



Chris, I was on a rooftop downtown yesterday morning and it wasn't too bad........as long as the wind didn't blow real hard. Anyway, looked at today's forcast and looks to be in the high 50s and sunny. Good day to get out on the river,should have it all to myself.


----------



## Popeye

Tomorrow's the day


----------



## Popeye

IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=16449


----------



## Popeye

I work with this one guy that does the work of three...


Larry, Curly and Moe.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

That scrapple egg and cheese sandwich was just right


----------



## Popeye

Aw nuts... I was gonna say something profound...


----------



## fender66

Profound??? Okay.....


Why is it called 'after dark' when it really is 'after light'?


----------



## perchin

lol...chris.

Why do they call it a "pair" of pants...when we're talking about 1 article of clothing?


----------



## hossthehermit

Why do you call it a near miss when you almost get hit?


----------



## Popeye

Why is an orange?


----------



## hossthehermit

Because it can.


----------



## fender66

funny :LOL2:


----------



## hossthehermit

Had sumpin' weird happen today, wonder if it will happen again tomorrow?


----------



## Popeye

Would a grenade thrown into a kitchen in France would result in Linoleum Blownapart?


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Found a potential new fishing spot


----------



## Captain Ahab

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA90IlymdZ4[/youtube]


----------



## fender66

Stressed is Desserts spelled backwards....and every night as I "unwind" after work and dinner.....I get "stressed".


----------



## bearsphan3.14

I finally went to bass pro today. I wanted to get in one of their tents and live there. Picked up a revo stx on a 7-3 MH veritas. It was worth the 2 hour drive with 3 kids. Watching grown men try the rock wall was funny as hell too


----------



## Jim

bearsphan3.14 said:


> I finally went to bass pro today. I wanted to get in one of their tents and live there. Picked up a revo stx on a 7-3 MH veritas. It was worth the 2 hour drive with 3 kids. Watching grown men try the rock wall was funny as hell too



I went to Basspro last week and sat in one of their tents for 30 minutes with the kids......shoes off and all! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

This one to be exact................


----------



## Popeye

Jim said:


> bearsphan3.14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally went to bass pro today. I wanted to get in one of their tents and live there. Picked up a revo stx on a 7-3 MH veritas. It was worth the 2 hour drive with 3 kids. Watching grown men try the rock wall was funny as hell too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Basspro last week and sat in one of their tents for 30 minutes with the kids......shoes off and all! :LOL2:
Click to expand...


They didn't mind when I did that at our BPS either. It's when I dragged a grill over and fired it up is when they got a little upset.


----------



## one100grand

I both love and hate BPS...they have all the gear I'd ever want, but it's hugely inconvenient to get there and I never get there early enough to watch them feed the fish in the gigantic tank.


----------



## one100grand

Popeye, I just wanted to say that the picture of that blond girl in your signature puts me on tilt...I totally want to know where that's from and why she's making those faces, but then I realize I will never know and knowing wouldn't improve my life or make me feel better about knowing it.


----------



## fender66

> I both love and hate BPS...they have all the gear I'd ever want, but it's hugely inconvenient to get there



Be glad you don't have one 10 minutes from work. I go several times a month. Hard to leave without something...although, I've done it a time or two.


----------



## one100grand

fender66 said:


> Be glad you don't have one 10 minutes from work. I go several times a month. Hard to leave without something...although, I've done it a time or two.



Yeah, but any time I "need" any sort of gear, I'm faced with a dichotomy - should I go to one of the nearer stores and pay more to end up getting not exactly what I want or drive an hour minimum each way to likely pay less and get exactly what I want. If it were close, I could just stop off and spend my paycheck there, but at least I'd have the gear I wanted.


----------



## fender66

A couple months ago, my wife asked it I cared if she bought tickets for the "Nutcracker Ballet" to take our girls. I said no...go for it. Well....MUCH to my surprise.....this meant that she was buying tickets for me and my mother too. FOUR HUNDRED DOLLARS later....I just returned home from watching a bunch of men in tights jump around in silly costumes while showing off their "package"! :shock: 

DON'T get me wrong....I LOVE the ARTS, and even theater...but I don't get ballet! NOT at all. I yawned through most of it.


----------



## Popeye

Let me address these one at a time...



one100grand said:


> Popeye, I just wanted to say that the picture of that blond girl in your signature puts me on tilt...


I'm not sure if that is a good thing, a bad thing or if I need to hire a lawyer to defend myself against a possible lawsuit... Ahab???



one100grand said:


> I totally want to know where that's from


I got it from an animated email joke I got from a buddy



one100grand said:


> and why she's making those faces,


The joke was one about 3 women looking to be an FBI agent and were shown a picture of a suspect with no ears.

“What is one thing you notice about him?” The interviewer asked,

“Well dang! He has no ears!” Replied the first candidate, and was kicked out of the room.

The second candidate comes in, and is asked, “This job requires you to notice a lot of details. What is something you notice about him?”

She says, “That’s easy, he has no ears!”

And she gets kicked out

So the third candidate goes in and gets the same question, “This job requires you to notice a lot of details. What do you notice?”

The Blonde says, “He’s wearing contacts.”

And the Interviewer is impressed and asks, “Yeah, how did you know?”

So she replies, “Well darn, he can’t wear glasses because he ain’t got no ears.”

And then that picture was there…



one100grand said:


> but then I realize I will never know and knowing wouldn't improve my life or make me feel better about knowing it.


I'm hoping you have that positive point of view of acceptance towards the rest of life... Or is that a defeatist attitude?


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> A couple months ago, my wife asked it I cared if she bought tickets for the "Nutcracker Ballet" to take our girls. I said no...go for it. Well....MUCH to my surprise.....this meant that she was buying tickets for me and my mother too. FOUR HUNDRED DOLLARS later....I just returned home from watching a bunch of men in tights jump around in silly costumes while showing off their "package"! :shock:
> 
> DON'T get me wrong....I LOVE the ARTS, and even theater...but I don't get ballet! NOT at all. I yawned through most of it.



While I am no expert in the fine arts, I'm not sure looking at the packages under the tree is what that ballet is about. Sounds like there is an underlying issue in there somewhere.

As far as the BPS thing goes, How about this Dilemma, I live 15 minutes from BPS going SW and 15 minutes from Gander Mountain going NW. 20 minutes from store to store and Gander price matches BPS prices on like items. Oh, and keeping with your other issue, when going to Gander Mountain from my house, I drive past a Dicks.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye - my advice to you (at no charge BTW) is to keep your package to yourself.


----------



## Captain Ahab

MMMMMM, I am cooking up French Toast Scrapple and great smoked bacon for breakfast


----------



## Popeye

I'm doing scrambled eggs with chorizo and onions


----------



## Jim

I hate Mondays....................


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> I hate Mondays....................


+1


----------



## Popeye

Not me! Today being the first Monday of the month we had our monthly company meeting. After that the boss takes us guys that are off shift to breakfast,  We went to Emily's Pancake house and I had the Barcelona omelet, which is 4 eggs with Chorizo sausage, Jalapenos, onions and cheddar cheese. Yummy going down, I'll pay for it later today though. Also today they announced who the 2010 Technician of the Year was... ME! I like Monday's.


----------



## Jim

Popeye said:


> Not me! Today being the first Monday of the month we had our monthly company meeting. After that the boss takes us guys that are off shift to breakfast, We went to Emily's Pancake house and I had the Barcelona omelet, which is 4 eggs with Chorizo sausage, Jalapenos, onions and cheddar cheese. Yummy going down, I'll pay for it later today though. Also today they announced who the 2010 Technician of the Year was... ME! I like Monday's.




Jeez......sunglasses.....Tech of the year.....

BUY A LOTTERY TICKET!


----------



## fender66

> Also today they announced who the 2010 Technician of the Year was...



Think it had anything to do with the "new look" you're sporting? :LOL2: 

congrats!


----------



## BassGeek54

> Be glad you don't have one 10 minutes from work. I go several times a month. Hard to leave without something...although, I've done it a time or two.



I live about the same distance from a BPS and about 5 minutes further there is a Gander Mountain which is accross the street from Dick's Sporting Goods. BPS is my favorite though and it is *REALLY* hard to leave without buying something...especially if I don't take the wife with me. :lol:


----------



## LonLB

The Starcraft down the road is driving me crazy....I think I can get it cheap if I can bug him about it a couple more times. :lol:


----------



## one100grand

BassGeek54 said:


> I live about the same distance from a BPS and about 5 minutes further there is a Gander Mountain which is accross the street from Dick's Sporting Goods. BPS is my favorite though and it is *REALLY* hard to leave without buying something...especially if I don't take the wife with me. :lol:



I have a problem the other way....if I don't have the wife with me, I'll show more restraint, if she's there, she's pushing the shopping cart so she knows exactly what's going into it so there's no surprise when we get to the register and it's another $300 fishing/boating expense.


----------



## hossthehermit

I am passing this on to you because it definitely works, and we could all use a little more calmness in our lives. By following simple advice heard on the Dr. Phil show, you too can find inner peace. Dr Phil proclaimed, "The way to achieve inner peace is to finish all the things you have started and have never finished."

So, I looked around my house to see all the things I started and hadn't finished, and before leaving the house this morning, I finished off a bottle of Jack Daniels, a bottle of Bailey's Irish Cream, a package of Oreos, the remainder of my old Prozac prescription, the rest of the cheesecake, some Doritos, and a box of chocolates, and a half bottle of scotch.

You have no idea how freaking good I feel right now.
Pass this on to those whom you think might be in need of inner peace.


----------



## one100grand

I almost bought my wife a humidifier as a Christmas gift...would that be an acceptable gift to any one?


----------



## Jim

one100grand said:


> I almost bought my wife a humidifier as a Christmas gift...would that be an acceptable gift to any one?



She will love it! :LOL2:


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Get ready to sleep on the couch :lol:


----------



## fender66

I love Fridays second best to Saturdays......but not more than vacation.


----------



## Popeye

I'm not to particular about what day of the week it is as long as it's one of the days I am off werk.


----------



## wasilvers

Got my wife the iphone4 -32gig yesterday. $400 for a glorified mp3 player :? - BUT... she's happy.

BTW, it was hard to find a 32gig around here, all sold out at just about every store.


----------



## Popeye

The main reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live.


----------



## one100grand

My wife put a dog sweater on our cat...it makes her head look unusually large and shows how much of her size is accounted for by all the hair. The cat LOVES the sweater


----------



## fender66

Ever have one of "those days"?

I've already had two of them today...and I still get to go home to a stressed wife and two daughters that can't seem to get along with each other. Sigh.......


----------



## Jim

Saw this on another site! :LOL2: 

Remember Lifetime Warranty.
Lets look at the word "*Warranty*"
1. *War* : That's what it's going to take for them to fix it for free.
2. *rant* : That's what you're going to do all day until they fix it.
3. *y* (why): That's what you're going to ask yourself, *Y*(why) did I buy this crap in the first place.

and *Lifetime* : That's what it's going to take for them to fix or replace it.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Finally getting some snow.


----------



## Captain Ahab

HA!!! 

no snow here - we finally have better weather then the areas to my South


----------



## Waterwings

Congrats, Andy! 8) 


Let's see, we missed two days of school this week (Mon & Tues), we were released 1.5 hours early yesterday in preperation for bad weather, had a 1 hour delay this morning (but the phone call came _after_ I had already got up at my usual 0500 and showered and shaved. Could have slept in a bit more). Just looked at the weather forecast and it says ice/snow sometime tonight  . Tomorrow is our last work day (if we're not out due to bad weather forecast for tonight), and we'll be on Christmas Break until Jan. 3rd. I can't wait! \/


----------



## one100grand

I got the title to my boat today!!!! 

It's been a process to get it....I bought the boat in September from a local school rowing crew, who never had the boat registered. I sent the paperwork as well as the bill of sale to register it, but the state sent back several pages of documents that needed to be filled out by the previous owner and myself, then I had to take pictures of the boat from every angle.


----------



## BassGeek54

Hey we had a regular heat wave today-- got up to 35 degrees. It was so warm I fired up the grill on the deck to make dinner.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Going to make the trip to ThomasHill Res. tomorrow.Hopefully the snow and rain will pass it by and I can hammer this powerplant lake to the fullest. Have a report tomorrow night or Monday,whenever I thaw out.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Going to make the trip to ThomasHill Res. tomorrow.Hopefully the snow and rain will pass it by and I can hammer this powerplant lake to the fullest. Have a report tomorrow night or Monday,whenever I thaw out.



Sounds great Steve. Looking forward to the report. I was looking at the water today in several places thinking I sure am missing this.


----------



## poolie

Rode my motorcycle to work this morning and I'm here to tell ya... 24 degrees (F) is officially COLD in my book. My fingers did not enjoy that. I've vowed to ride it to work at least one day a week through winter... we'll see.


----------



## BassGeek54

How could he be dead...didn't he just release a new album? :?


----------



## wasilvers

Sunday night my volleyball team won the men's championship game!  

Monday night my coed volleyball team (all different players) took the coed championship game from some longtime friends of mine (my old team)! :LOL2: 

I am so pumped today!

I lost almost 10 pounds in the last 2 weeks. My jumping ability was like I rolled it back 3-4 years. I was doing hits that I haven't tried since I was in my 20's, and they were ALL down and in! Blocking I was able to go up HIGH and change a lot of shots. 

Overall, it was a great year for vball - 5 tournaments and 4 first place finishes and one consolation round winner - so we actually made money playing a silly little game -  

Just had to brag a bit on the team!


----------



## fender66

Congrats. That's quite the resume'.


----------



## fender66

Woohoo....the days are officially getting longer as of today. Spring is on it's way. =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr

Anyone see the lunar eclipse last night?

One thing is for certain, if there is going to be a celestial event.. you can bet your monthly mortgage that it is going to be solid cloud cover at my house. It never fails. #-o


----------



## KMixson

Quackrstackr said:


> Anyone see the lunar eclipse last night?
> 
> One thing is for certain, if there is going to be a celestial event.. you can bet your monthly mortgage that it is going to be solid cloud cover at my house. It never fails. #-o




It was cloudy here as I was trying to see it. You could see a second or two between the clouds as they passed over. Never did get a good clear look at it. After it was over the clouds went away and the stars came out. Go figure?


----------



## fender66

I heard you it was cloudy most everywhere except for a few minutes in the southern parts of the states. Wasn't visible here at all.


----------



## fender66

VACATION STARTS IN 2 HOURS AND 14 MINUTES CST! No more work until January 3rd. Well...at least for the "MAN".


----------



## BassGeek54

Hey Fender mine starts in 1 hour 55 minutes but I only get 4 1/2 days....can't wait to see what Santa brings from Bass Pro. We should get everyone to post what cool new gear they get for Christmas.


----------



## fender66

BassGeek54 said:


> Hey Fender mine starts in 1 hour 55 minutes but I only get 4 1/2 days....can't wait to see what Santa brings from Bass Pro. We should get everyone to post what cool new gear they get for Christmas.



You can definitely bet that I'll be posting my score. I feel like I'm going fishing in a honey hole I'm so excited. :mrgreen:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

If I get anything I'll be sure to let you all know.

By the way,we are going to have a White Christmas according to the weatherheads here.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Good morning everyone.It's such a lovely day in St.Louis today. It's been about 5yrs since our last white Christmas.Here's what it looks like from my viewpoint.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

AGHH!! It did it again,posted the same pic multiple times.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> AGHH!! It did it again,posted the same pic multiple times.



Got it straightened out Steve. Hope you're liking this snow cause I'm not :? Merry Christmas


----------



## BassGeek54

hey fender, someone started another thread called "What did you get for Christmas"....you have to get on there and post what santa brung ya!


----------



## fender66

BassGeek54 said:


> hey fender, someone started another thread called "What did you get for Christmas"....you have to get on there and post what santa brung ya!


 Will do.....First, I have to prepare my music for Mass in the morning. Can't sing and play guitar until I have my music picked and in the book.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Actually Chris,I'm not liking this at all.As long as it's on the roofs,I don't work.No work=No money.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Actually Chris,I'm not liking this at all.As long as it's on the roofs,I don't work.No work=No money.



Good minds think alike? Hope you get back to work very soon Steve.


----------



## freetofish

It didn't come from Bass Pro but I got a very special Christmas present....a while back when we were asked what lure we would like to have and didnt, I said a Dalton Special. It is a floater and I had one years ago until a tree ate it....... My special friend got one for me.....Thanks Fender66 I can't wait to use it
God Bless


----------



## Jim

Ok, we had our one "big" snowstorm, it is 19 without the wind outside.

I am ready for spring now.


----------



## fender66

Home alone on New Years Eve doing nothing. Is this a blessing or a curse?

Maybe I should shower more. #-o


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Home alone on New Years Eve doing nothing. Is this a blessing or a curse?


It's not a curse,I think it's wisdom.I'm doing the same out here.Staying safe.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Home alone on New Years Eve doing nothing. Is this a blessing or a curse?
> 
> 
> It's not a curse,I think it's wisdom.I'm doing the same out here.Staying safe.



Then.....Here's to all of us TinBoater's with wisdom. :beer:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Here's to you also Chris :beer: :beer: Have a Happy New Year my friend.


----------



## wasilvers

Cleaned my dad's ole deer rifle this evening. It was in good shape, but still had a 4.5 lb trigger pull. Ok, but I feel it's enough to throw the shot off. So I got to work disassemling and cleaning. After cleaning and oiling, it was still 4.5. So I disassembled the trigger again and polished each moving part, which brought the pull down to 3.5. Better, but it had a bit of long pull. Trimmed a spring, polished the connection again, and trimmed some of the 'latch' off. Now the pull is shorter, and it breaks at 2.25 lbs each and every time.... Can't wait for the season to start (11 months from now).


----------



## wasilvers

Start of the new year - and 1000 posts on this thread... Awesome!

Saw this at work today, I'm close to the middle of town...


----------



## wasilvers

The women I work with keep coming in my office and stripping half their clothes off... what's up with this?

Must be the biggest loser weigh-in is today and I have the official scale stored in my office. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

If you stomp your feet 10 times, spin in a circle, pee on your pillow while singing "Kum ba yah".....then copy and paste this message into an email and forward to everyone in your address book......

your fate will be revealed to you in 10 minutes.

Yes....you will realize that you are an idiot! Hopefully, it takes less than 10 minutes. #-o 

Anyone else sick of these emails?


----------



## Hooky1420

I got $75 in gift cards to bass pro for Christmas. I'm not sure what I should get. Everything that I want in there costs many times that much! Maybe I will just wait until it gets warmer and restock the old tackle bag.


----------



## fender66

Hooky1420 said:


> I got $75 in gift cards to bass pro for Christmas. I'm not sure what I should get. Everything that I want in there costs many times that much! Maybe I will just wait until it gets warmer and restock the old tackle bag.



Send them to me...I'll help you out. :lol: :lol:


----------



## BassGeek54

I keep going over there to the Bass Pro shop and looking around and I even get a couple of things but I don't want to "waste" my gift cards...I keep thinking they will have a sale in spring and I can get more bang for the buck. I am pretty sure I just ain't right.


----------



## fender66

I need CAFFEINE! :|


----------



## Hooky1420

I just received the 2011 Master Catalog from Bass Pro in the mail today... If I could just win the lotto - it would all be MINE!!!


----------



## Hooky1420

fender66 said:


> I need CAFFEINE! :|



If you find some, send some my way! Got the mid-day blues.


----------



## one100grand

BassGeek54 said:


> I keep going over there to the Bass Pro shop and looking around and I even get a couple of things but I don't want to "waste" my gift cards...I keep thinking they will have a sale in spring and I can get more bang for the buck. I am pretty sure I just ain't right.



I do the same thing....I never want to waste the gift cards to anywhere...it drives my wife nuts, she spends a gift card before it's even established a home in her wallet


----------



## BassGeek54

Hey -- one100grand -- I keep looking at that big new BP catalog everynight trying to figure the best bang for my bucks...I will have it figured out before spring. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Music minister and adult chaperone for 130 kids retreat, tonight and all weekend. God, give me patience and a little time to sleep.....please. [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Music minister and adult chaperone for 130 kids retreat, tonight and all weekend. God, give me patience and a little time to sleep.....please. [-o< [-o< [-o<



Ouch! good luck kind sir, you will need it (and some headphones and maybe a large gun)


----------



## Outdoorsman

"The women I work with keep coming in my office and stripping half their clothes off... what's up with this?"

Yes but the question is...which half..? :LOL2: 

Outdoorsman


----------



## Captain Ahab

So I am packing up the TB box pass stuff and my son (2 1/2 yr old) takes a box, places it on his head and runs into the wall - I think my wife cheated on me!


----------



## Jim

Captain Ahab said:


> So I am packing up the TB box pass stuff and my son (2 1/2 yr old) takes a box, places it on his head and runs into the wall - I think my wife cheated on me!


 :LOL2: 


My son is Blond....My wife is not a "real" blond. :shock: :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

fender66 said:


> Music minister and adult chaperone for 130 kids retreat, tonight and all weekend. God, give me patience and a little time to sleep.....please. [-o< [-o< [-o<



Last day of the retreat. Official count is 164 of us on this retreat. Music has been great..sleep has been absent! The kids, hopefully are filled with the Holy Spirit (hopefully) and will be sent home to their families renewed in Christ. Definitely worth a weekend with no sleep if you ask me.

Oh...and I can't think of a better way to spend my 1000th post. Thank you Jesus for all your blessings....and for my TinBoat family too! [-o<


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Hey Chris, Have you seen the new guy,Bulldog yet? Looks like Hwy 30 is the 'tinboats corridor' for the St.Louis region.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Hey Chris, Have you seen the new guy,Bulldog yet? Looks like Hwy 30 is the 'tinboats corridor' for the St.Louis region.



Have not Steve....I'm sure we'll catch up eventually. I've been away all weekend.


----------



## one100grand

BassGeek54 said:


> Hey -- one100grand -- I keep looking at that big new BP catalog everynight trying to figure the best bang for my bucks...I will have it figured out before spring. :LOL2:



As soon as you get it figured out, let me know...


----------



## one100grand

Captain Ahab said:


> So I am packing up the TB box pass stuff and my son (2 1/2 yr old) takes a box, places it on his head and runs into the wall - I think my wife cheated on me!



I read this and thought, "Hm, must be some sort of omen or something?"


Then I read it again and got it #-o


----------



## redbug

put your right foot in and shake it all about


----------



## Jim

I hate Mondays.


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> I hate Mondays.



+3


----------



## BassGeek54

Especially hate Mondays in the winter...at least in the spring and summer you can look forward to getting off work and doing a little fishing!


----------



## fender66

BassGeek54 said:


> Especially hate Mondays in the winter...at least in the spring and summer you can look forward to getting off work and doing a little fishing!



+3....do I need to keep saying this?


----------



## poolie

5" of snow last night and an 1/8" of freezing rain on top of that this morning. We southerners aren't used to that.


----------



## one100grand

I'm super excited, I have to go to my company training today (not exciting) but it's only a couple of miles from BPS. I have several gift cards from Christmas and I asked my wife what I could spend on stuff being as it's my birthday tomorrow and she gave me an additional $150 as a budget!


----------



## BassGeek54

Poolie -- I am in south central PA and we haven't had that much snow HERE yet. When I was a kid I lived in South Carolina and I remember that if it snowed an inch everything stopped. You guys be careful down there!


----------



## Jim

Getting hit with over a foot of snow as I type this. Not sure if I like it or not. I know the kids are happy there is no school today, I wonder if they will help me clean up........doubt it. :LOL2:


----------



## Brine

A lot of people like snow. I find it to be an unnecessary freezing of water. ~Carl Reiner


----------



## fender66

Single digit temps here with wind chills as low as -15! Guess which body part is hiding the most! :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Single digit temps here with wind chills as low as -15! Guess which body part is hiding the most! :shock:


 [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## one100grand

My birthday haul this year was awesome! I got a lettering kit for my boat (I got the title a few weeks ago from the state!), a Booyah Boo Jig (red & black 1/2 oz), a Gripper Jig (3/8 watermelon w/wm&red skirt & 2 chunk trailers), a KVD Scorcher spinnerbait, 2 Strike King crankbaits (series 4 & lipless in Sexy Shad), an Xcalibur lipless crank (5/8 oz in Foxy Mama), a Wake Shad, 5" Money Minnows & 5/0 Weighted spring lock Gamakatsu hooks, a St Croix Premier PC70MF, and a Large Big Green Egg! 

Without a doubt, this is the biggest haul of stuff I've ever received, I feel very blessed.


----------



## Captain Ahab

one100grand said:


> a Large Big Green Egg!
> 
> Without a doubt, this is the biggest haul of stuff I've ever received, I feel very blessed.




Ok explain the egg please


----------



## Jim

Big green eggs are awesome!

We better see some stuff coming off it in the recipe section. 8)


----------



## one100grand

Captain Ahab said:


> Ok explain the egg please



The Big Green Egg is a kamado style oven/grill/smoker. Think of it similar to a kettle charcoal grill, but the walls are about 1.5" thick and made from ceramic. Because of the thickness of the walls, there is no loss of moisture or heat making it very easy to maintain about any cooking temp and not drying food out. I would equate the BGE to something like a tin boat of the BBQ field - there's a cult following and a lot of folks have custom set-ups for it.


----------



## one100grand

Jim said:


> Big green eggs are awesome!
> 
> We better see some stuff coming off it in the recipe section. 8)



What type of recipe would you like to see Jim? I kept it simple & did steaks yesterday...but I can make just about anything and I just need an excuse to try it in the egg...


----------



## redbug

it just dawned on me  
*ONLY 63 DAYS TIL SPRING*


----------



## Waterwings

redbug said:


> it just dawned on me
> *ONLY 63 DAYS TIL SPRING*




You just made my day! 8)


----------



## fender66

Waterwings said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> it just dawned on me
> *ONLY 63 DAYS TIL SPRING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just made my day! 8)
Click to expand...

+2


----------



## BassGeek54

2 things --- COME ON SPRING!!! 63 days is GOOD news and

2nd - BPS had a boat show going on this weekend (I think it is on through next weekend too). It was fun... they had Gene Ellison there. What a very nice person. He spent a lot of time talking to me one on one about fishing and giving me tips. They also said that KVD will be making an appearance next month...looking forward to that one too!


----------



## redbug

BassGeek54 said:


> 2 things --- COME ON SPRING!!! 63 days is GOOD news and
> 
> 2nd - BPS had a boat show going on this weekend (I think it is on through next weekend too). It was fun... they had Gene Ellison there. What a very nice person. He spent a lot of time talking to me one on one about fishing and giving me tips. They also said that KVD will be making an appearance next month...looking forward to that one too!


any idea if he will be at the farm complex for the outdoor show?
I will be heading out then


----------



## one100grand

I drink too much coffee....need to cut that out


----------



## BassGeek54

Redbug -- The Eastern Sports & Outdoor show at the Farm Show is supposed to be the 5th through the 13th I believe...at BSP they were saying KVD was supposed to be at the store on the 25th but they weren't positive on that. I am thiking that if KVD was going to be at the show they would have it on the Eastern Sports and Outdoor show site and I haven't seen it there. Here is a link -- you can buy tickets on line and I think they may be cheaper -- https://www.easternsportshow.com/

I plan on being at both...not really a hunting guy so I will probably spend the whole day in the fishing hall.


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassGeek54 said:


> Redbug -- The Eastern Sports & Outdoor show at the Farm Show is supposed to be the 5th through the 13th I believe...at BSP they were saying KVD was supposed to be at the store on the 25th but they weren't positive on that. I am thiking that if KVD was going to be at the show they would have it on the Eastern Sports and Outdoor show site and I haven't seen it there. Here is a link -- you can buy tickets on line and I think they may be cheaper -- https://www.easternsportshow.com/
> 
> I plan on being at both...not really a hunting guy so I will probably spend the whole day in the fishing hall.




Let me know I will probably make a trip out there - not on the :mrgreen: 5th,m going fishing that day


----------



## Jim

This Diet is getting to me! :LOL2: 

I am hooked and I mean hooked on these:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

More snow rolling across the country,hope everyone is ready.


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> This Diet is getting to me! :LOL2:
> 
> I am hooked and I mean hooked on these:



That's just NUTS Jim! Just NUTS! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> More snow rolling across the country,hope everyone is ready.



Never ready for that stuff. Bring on SPRING!


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Got some stuff in the mail today! They didn't have the new gimmicky jigs I ordered :evil: but I finally get to spool up the new stx and soon to try braid. Come on spring


----------



## fender66

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Got some stuff in the mail today! They didn't have the new gimmicky jigs I ordered :evil: but I finally get to spool up the new stx and soon to try braid. Come on spring



STX meaning Reel, or line?


----------



## Jim

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Got some stuff in the mail today! They didn't have the new gimmicky jigs I ordered :evil: but I finally get to spool up the new stx and soon to try braid. Come on spring



nice score! =D>


----------



## bearsphan3.14

fender66 said:


> STX meaning Reel, or line?


Abu reel on a 7-3 veritas


----------



## fender66

bearsphan3.14 said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> STX meaning Reel, or line?
> 
> 
> 
> Abu reel on a 7-3 veritas
Click to expand...

My favorite reel. =D> Wish I could find a deal on a couple more. (Left handers)


----------



## bearsphan3.14

fender66 said:


> bearsphan3.14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> STX meaning Reel, or line?
> 
> 
> 
> Abu reel on a 7-3 veritas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My favorite reel. =D> Wish I could find a deal on a couple more. (Left handers)
Click to expand...

Have to get the lefties. I felt like a monkey humping a football trying to use the right hand retrieve


----------



## DBrooke

Same here, all my Curados are left hand retrieve


----------



## wasilvers

Found a cool free program a few days back and have been using it a bit. 

https://www.ocronline.com/

It's a free OCR program which translates your pictures into text (MS Word, and others) You can do 100 free pages a day. I've been using it with my Android phone as an ocr scanner - mostly for fun, but then for some real stuff too. 

Anyway, just thought I'd share, it can save you a few bucks off ocr software. I see a use for scanning my old printed manuals in and converting them to word docs for searchability. Currently I use it it scan our church notes in so I can file them away and get rid of the loose paper. I'm working on seeing if I can get a reader to read it off to me (more to say I can than any real usefullness). 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab

If corn oil is made from corn, and vegetable oil is made from vegetables, what is baby oil made from?


----------



## one100grand

Captain Ahab said:


> If corn oil is made from corn, and vegetable oil is made from vegetables, what is baby oil made from?



In Africa, certain sects have a very low literacy rate and in an effort to market to these sects, companies generally will just put a picture of the contents of a jar/can on them so folks will know what they're buying. When Gerber started selling products in these sects, there was a huge outrage - the only pictures on the jars were the classic logo of a baby's face.


----------



## fender66

one100grand said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> If corn oil is made from corn, and vegetable oil is made from vegetables, what is baby oil made from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Africa, certain sects have a very low literacy rate and in an effort to market to these sects, companies generally will just put a picture of the contents of a jar/can on them so folks will know what they're buying. When Gerber started selling products in these sects, there was a huge outrage - the only pictures on the jars were the classic logo of a baby's face.
Click to expand...


No thanks...I think I'll pass on dinner tonight honey. :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Why do they call it an asteroid when it's outside the hemisphere, but call it a hemorrhoid when it's in your butt?


----------



## Jim

I see some members are all snowed in and need to get out.


----------



## Quackrstackr

Does the warning "Do not take orally" really need to be on a tube of Preparation H?


----------



## Jim

It never fails. They crap their diaper 2 minutes after you changed it. :lol:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> I see some members are all snowed in and need to get out.


 I got out today. The rest of my family didn't. I should have followed their lead. Ended up working a 12 hour day and missed lunch.


----------



## poolie

Will this work day ever end? I will have my first ever G. Loomis rod waiting for me when I get home. Found a super deal (a relative term) on eBay for a BCR803 GLX worm rod. I already have several higher end rods so I'm not expecting the difference to be earth shattering but I do want to see if they're really worth the big bucks. I honestly hope not... I can't afford another one 

This of course means I'm going to have to go out and freeze my keister off tomorrow and try it out.


----------



## fender66

poolie said:


> Will this work day ever end? I will have my first ever G. Loomis rod waiting for me when I get home. Found a super deal (a relative term) on eBay for a BCR803 GLX worm rod. I already have several higher end rods so I'm not expecting the difference to be earth shattering but I do want to see if they're really worth the big bucks. I honestly hope not... I can't afford another one
> 
> This of course means I'm going to have to go out and freeze my keister off tomorrow and try it out.



I'd like a report please. About the rod....not the keister. :shock:


----------



## Jim

poolie said:


> Will this work day ever end? I will have my first ever G. Loomis rod waiting for me when I get home. Found a super deal (a relative term) on eBay for a BCR803 GLX worm rod. I already have several higher end rods so I'm not expecting the difference to be earth shattering but I do want to see if they're really worth the big bucks. I honestly hope not... I can't afford another one
> 
> This of course means I'm going to have to go out and freeze my keister off tomorrow and try it out.



GLX are Awesome rods. Top 3 for sure in my opinion.


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> GLX are Awesome rods. Top 3 for sure in my opinion.



The forecast for the weekend is mid 40's here, so if the wind will stay down I'm going to go out after it gets above freezing and sling a shakey head for a couple hours. Can't wait to see how it feels. I'll let you guys know my impressions the end of the weekend.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Jim said:


> GLX are Awesome rods. Top 3 for sure in my opinion.


Just curious, what are the other 2?


----------



## Jim

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLX are Awesome rods. Top 3 for sure in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, what are the other 2?
Click to expand...


In my opinion and mine only I would say the St Croix legend elite series and for pure design and aesthetics...Megabass rods.

Nothing beats a custom rod though.... especially if using these blanks.


----------



## fender66

> In my opinion and mine only I would say the St Croix legend elite series and for pure design and aesthetics...Megabass rods.
> 
> Nothing beats a custom rod though.... especially if using these blanks.



Some day, I hope to have the opportunity to test your theory. For me, a $100 rod is still stretching it, butover the years I've collected a handful of them. :lol:


----------



## one100grand

I'm going to make a Taco vending machine and start putting them up like the Red Box


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> In my opinion and mine only I would say the St Croix legend elite series and for pure design and aesthetics...Megabass rods.
> 
> Nothing beats a custom rod though.... especially if using these blanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some day, I hope to have the opportunity to test your theory. For me, a $100 rod is still stretching it, butover the years I've collected a handful of them. :lol:
Click to expand...


LMAO a 100$ rod/reel combo is stretching it for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion and mine only I would say the St Croix legend elite series and for pure design and aesthetics...Megabass rods.
> 
> Nothing beats a custom rod though.... especially if using these blanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some day, I hope to have the opportunity to test your theory. For me, a $100 rod is still stretching it, butover the years I've collected a handful of them. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO a 100$ rod/reel combo is stretching it for me!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Sorry Denny....I wasn't trying to flaunt anything. HONEST! I only get my $100 dollar rods from BPS and they are all Abu Garcias because they guarantee them forever with sales receipts if ANYTHING happens to them. This justifies it for me cause they are easily replaced for free.


----------



## fender66

It's 2:00 AM and I'm on a bus with 47 other people from church heading to Washington DC. We are somewhere in Indiana right now....east of Terra Haute (spelling?). There's about 1000 of us total in a very large bus caravan. 

Believe it or not, this bus has a wireless server that I'm connected to. Technology impresses me sometimes. =D> 

DANG it's cold outside!


----------



## Waterwings

Thanks for the trip update, and y'all be safe. Did y'all get your passports updated before you left Missouri?


----------



## fender66

Thanks WaterWings. All is safe too as.....We are on a Mission from God! [-o< 

Just stopped at a rest stop in the Appalachian Mtns. Still very cold, but pretty. I'll update as I can. Prayers or us all certainly welcome.


----------



## Waterwings

How often are you guys stopping? On past charter bus trips for school functions, on 12-20 hour rides, we always tried to stop at least every 3-4 hours. Hope you took a camera with you to snag us some scenic scenes to share here from your trip.


----------



## fender66

Waterwings said:


> How often are you guys stopping? On past charter bus trips for school functions, on 12-20 hour rides, we always tried to stop at least every 3-4 hours. Hope you took a camera with you to snag us some scenic scenes to share here from your trip.



We arrived at our hotel 24 hours after we left which was about 5:00 PM tonight. We are tired. Stopped (during the day) about every 3-4 hours. During the night.....really only once (around) 1:30 AM.

Have my camera....I'll try to take some pics. I'm here with 1000 youth members from Missouri. Most of my pics so far have been of them. These kids are amazing!


----------



## BassGeek54

> We are tired. Stopped (during the day) about every 3-4 hours. During the night.....really only once (around) 1:30 AM.



I was born in South Carolina but we moved to Kansas City, Kansas for about 5 years when I was about 11. Twice a year for each year we lived there we would drive from Kansas City to South Carolina...only stops we made in the family station wagon was for gas. Mom and dad took turns driving. I know they were exhausted but it was a big adventure for us kids.

Enjoy your trip and stay safe.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

A little more "Global Warming" falling here today. Man I can't wait for spring.


----------



## poolie

poolie said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> GLX are Awesome rods. Top 3 for sure in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The forecast for the weekend is mid 40's here, so if the wind will stay down I'm going to go out after it gets above freezing and sling a shakey head for a couple hours. Can't wait to see how it feels. I'll let you guys know my impressions the end of the weekend.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure it made it above freezing before I launched at 9:30 this morning, but I couldn't wait another week to try out the new rod. So with frozen fingers I put on one of the new Dinero worms and had a go at it. The wind was blowing me all over the place so worm fishing wasn't the best choice, but all I really wanted to do was see how the Loomis rod felt. In a nutshell, Hi-Definition. I have the rod paired up with a Curado 50E reel spooled with Seaguar 12# Invizx flourocarbon. All I say is wow... I even got one strike, but my cold fingers couldn't capitalize on it. Spring just can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Waterwings

Got up at 0500 as usual, shaved and showered getting ready for work, and the phone rings at 0539 saying we're on a 2-hour delay. I could've slept in a bit longer. :shock:


----------



## Jim

-6 degrees at 5am filling the wifes car with gas. That stunk.


----------



## DBrooke

I've noticed that the only time the wife asks me to take her car to the store is when she needs gas.


----------



## BassAddict

Just got done watching bizarre food on the travel channel where they made farm fresh scrappel Man that stuff looked good!!!!!!! Can't wait for my next Scrapple fix!!!!!!!


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Scrapple is almost always great. The only time it is horrible is when there is something hard in it. Then I have issues


----------



## one100grand

I made pizza in the snow tonight...I love my Big Green Egg


----------



## Jim

one100grand said:


> I made pizza in the snow tonight...I love my Big Green Egg


 :beer:


----------



## fender66

TGIF
I have nothing more to say.


----------



## one100grand

Tweaked my back somehow yesterday...haven't been able to sleep for more than an hour


----------



## fender66

one100grand said:


> Tweaked my back somehow yesterday...haven't been able to sleep for more than an hour



Feel better "Grand".....I'll add you to my prayers.


----------



## DBrooke

one100grand said:


> Tweaked my back somehow yesterday...haven't been able to sleep for more than an hour


Take care of yourself, I hear the back is the worst thing to hurt!

Rumor from the NWS says we might get up to 2' of snow the next couple days....


----------



## Waterwings

Hope your back gets to feeling better! I get lower back pain occasionally, and it ain't no fun.




Our weather was supposed to be some freezing rain/sleet the next couple of days, but so far it's just rain according to the latest forecast. Guess I gotta go back to work tomorrow. We've only been in school 3 days out of the last two weeks. :shock: . I've been telling my wife I'm practicing to retire, lol.


----------



## fender66

Storm's a comin'! :shock:


----------



## Jim

Did i mention i hate Mondays?

I had to shave my face this morning with my wifes leg shaving cream since i forgot to pick some up. Stuff was not bad, but i feel and smell feminine. :LOL2: 

Train was 30 minutes late. Not bad but the low temps made me freeze out there waiting.

14-20 more inches of snow by Wednesday. Where are they going to put it?

Hope your week starts out better than mine. :LOL2:


----------



## hossthehermit

Running out of room for it here as well. May have to hire somebody with a front end loader to come in and knock the banks back, sure hope not, Gets expensive real fast.


----------



## redbug

calling for an inch of ice i hate winter


----------



## BassGeek54

> calling for an inch of ice i hate winter




I hear ya! They are calling for 1 - 3" of snow tonight then changing over to ice tomorrow here in the Harrisburg area.


----------



## Specknreds

You all make me glad I live way down South 8) . We were fishing in shorts yesterday. About 62 right now and mid 70's tomorrow but they are saying another cold front tomorrow night. Lows in the 30's BRRRRRR!!!! Sorry, I just had to rub it in!


----------



## DBrooke

1-3" tonight
2-4" tomorrow
10-15" tomorrow night


----------



## fender66

This is NOT a good day.


----------



## DBrooke

fender66 said:


> This is NOT a good day.



Same here. 6' drifts and my truck is gonna need a starter, alternator or battery. Just need to diagnose it


----------



## BassAddict

Pet-peeve #3079 magnets that are barely able to hold up a small piece of paper on the fridge. At some point we need to start labeling magnets as magnetic or semi-magnetic................................


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

fender66 said:


> This is NOT a good day.





Sorry to hear that Chris. Hope it get s better for you,bud.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is NOT a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Chris. Hope it get s better for you,bud.
Click to expand...


Thanks Steve....it did get better.


----------



## Andy

Going to try my luck tomorrow on asking landowners for permission to bow hunt in town limits. Urban archery is still in until March. It's antlerless deer only, but that's ok with me. It don't matter how long you boil the antlers, they never get tender. I still have 3 tags and a freezer to fill.


----------



## one100grand

Thanks everyone for the well wishes on the back...it bugged me over the weekend but has cleared up mostly by now. I'm jealous of all the snow you folks are getting, I miss having it around - even if it gets to be a pain in the rear to shovel.


----------



## DBrooke

You can have my snow... I'm ready for spring!
Yeah I have a truck parked over there somewhere.


----------



## DBrooke

Got he honor of laying on my back in the snow and changing my starter this morning. But hey at least the boat is in the barn! :lol:


----------



## fender66

DBrooke said:


> Got he honor of laying on my back in the snow and changing my starter this morning. But hey at least the boat is in the barn! :lol:


 :LOL2: Priorities seem to be in order. :LOL2:


----------



## MARINE0341

"Sometimes when I reflect back on all the beer I drink I feel ashamed - Then I look into the glass and think about the workers in the brewery and all of their hopes and dreams. If I didn't drink this beer, they might be out of work and their dreams would be shattered. Then I say to myself, 'It is better that I drink this beer and let... their dreams come true than be selfish and worry about my liver.'"
-Jack Handy


----------



## DBrooke

fender66 said:


> DBrooke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got he honor of laying on my back in the snow and changing my starter this morning. But hey at least the boat is in the barn! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2: Priorities seem to be in order. :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Well, I wouldn't want to much snow to end up in the boat :lol:


----------



## one100grand

Does it mean you're getting old when you don't want to go out to a bar because of the loud environment?


----------



## joshhegwood

well my pet population has exploded from 4 to 10 this should be fun!!!
we went from our awesome puppy Bingo who is a great pyrenees(small horse), rabbit and two hampsters and now we have 2 dogs, 1 rabbit, and 7 hampsters.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Hey 100G,You know the old saying "If it's too loud,you're too old". 

Not me-Crank it up ,is what I say. I'm 51-going on 22. HeHeHe


----------



## Waterwings

Well, I got to work around 0615, and I'm home already. School was dismissed due to snow at 0830. It's coming-down pretty good and we probably have 2.5" - 3" already. Will probably be out again tomorrow, which just equates to more days to makeup at the end of the year :evil:


----------



## DBrooke

Neighbor came by yesterday eve to help us "shovel" the drive


----------



## Waterwings

The continuing saga of snow days. Out Monday, today,.................................and tomorrow also. I'm never gonna get a summer break ](*,)


----------



## BassGeek54

Thank goodness we don't have al that snow to deal with in our little section of PA. It has bitterly cold but at least we don't have to try and figure out where to shovel all the snow to like in some past years. 41 days to spring, right?


----------



## DBrooke

and 20 days until my cooling lake opens. 50+ deg water this time of year


----------



## one100grand

S&MFISH said:


> Hey 100G,You know the old saying "If it's too loud,you're too old".
> 
> Not me-Crank it up ,is what I say. I'm 51-going on 22. HeHeHe



I brought my earplugs to the bar because I was told there was a DJ. My wife and her friends mocked me and said it was obvious that I was getting old. When we got there, the music was overwhelmingly loud-the earplugs played a great part in keeping my hearing and at the end of the night, they admitted I might have been right in bringing them! \/


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

I'm glad it worked out for you.I know with those DJs,they can thump that hip hop crap pretty loud.That wouldn't work for me either. Just a little ribbing at you. Take care.

On another note: It's Friggin' Snowing Again. Man I hate this .


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Great breakfast. Scrapple, egg and cheese on rye.


----------



## DBrooke

I just watched an episode of Dirty Jobs making scrapple.... don't think I'll ever try it now.


----------



## BassAddict

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Great breakfast. Scrapple, egg and cheese on rye.



Ummmmm what I wouldn't do for one of them babies right NOW!!!!!


----------



## Hooky1420

BassAddict said:


> bearsphan3.14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great breakfast. Scrapple, egg and cheese on rye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmmm what I wouldn't do for one of them babies right NOW!!!!!
Click to expand...


Mike Rowe of Dirty Jobs was just working with a family-owned Scrapple making company the other night. Before that, I had never heard of Scrapple... And after looking at that photo - I want in!!! Man that looks tasty!!!


----------



## Outdoorsman

This morning in S.E. Wisconsin... -14 F. and wind chill @ -35... real glad my heater in the car works...sitting at my kitchen table watching the ice fisherman... :lol: 

Outdoorsman


----------



## DBrooke

Almost the same here, woke up to -11 and windchills to -25. Glad the long forecast has some high 30's and 40's in it!


----------



## fender66

My oldest daughter is at her first "dance" for school tonight. Dang I'm feeling old!

Where's my shotgun? :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

fender66 said:


> My oldest daughter is at her first "dance" for school tonight. Dang I'm feeling old!
> 
> Where's my shotgun? :mrgreen:



Oh God! Mine is 7 years old, when do i need to start panicking? :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest daughter is at her first "dance" for school tonight. Dang I'm feeling old!
> Where's my shotgun? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God! Mine is 7 years old, when do i need to start panicking? :LOL2:
Click to expand...


8th grade or 12,13,14 years old.....and I have another one 11 months behind the first! God help me!


----------



## bearsphan3.14

I feel for you. I CAN wait for the day my baby girl goes to her first dance or date. She is only 3 now, but time flies :evil:


----------



## basstender10.6

mercury 9.9


----------



## one100grand

It got up to almost 60 here today!!!! We're supposed to be between 50-60 here all week...I'm definitely going to go out fishing on Tues/Wed/Thurs. What a lucky week to get paid back one of the several extra days a week I work!

As a side note, I've been pretty happy for the past week or so for no particular reason-just in a good mood in general :lol:


----------



## bulldog

It's been at least 2 years since I got sick. Fever, chills, throwing up. This sucks.


----------



## fender66

bulldog said:


> It's been at least 2 years since I got sick. Fever, chills, throwing up. This sucks.



Feel better bulldog. It's getting nicer outside. Can't have the crud now. Prayer sent your way.


----------



## KMixson

bulldog said:


> It's been at least 2 years since I got sick. Fever, chills, throwing up. This sucks.



You didn't eat that scrapple, did you? LOL


----------



## screwballl

bulldog said:


> It's been at least 2 years since I got sick. Fever, chills, throwing up. This sucks.



That is about average for me, usually 2 small colds per year, and the flu every 3 years or so, this year was the worst I remember since my teen years!


----------



## BassGeek54

They are calling for it to be in the 60's on Friday here...I am definitely getting out to the water!


----------



## DBrooke

Morning people. 40 today 50 tomorrow and 60 on Thursday :shock: Oh dear Lord I didn't get that new job yesterday so please thaw my lakes!

13 days till the cooling lake opens


----------



## fender66

Please people.....just leave me alone so I can do my job. After all, you know you'll be complaining in a few days when I don't have it finished yet.

Done venting....well for now at least. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim




----------



## Brine

Whatcha cookin Jim?


----------



## Jim

Brine said:


> Whatcha cookin Jim?



Nothing! Pumped that the rock is back! :LOL2:


----------



## one100grand

Jim said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha cookin Jim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing! Pumped that the rock is back! :LOL2:
Click to expand...

Back wrestling? :shock:


----------



## BassAddict

one100grand said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha cookin Jim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing! Pumped that the rock is back! :LOL2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back wrestling? :shock:
Click to expand...


I read that he isnt planning on wrestling, yet on raw he says hes back for good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I dont know but im in wrestling geek glory!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim

one100grand said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha cookin Jim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing! Pumped that the rock is back! :LOL2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Back wrestling? :shock:
Click to expand...

Not sure man, but he came out in the last 15 minutes of raw....and it was classic rock! I got the chills watching it.

The crowd errupted like they do....... :LOL2:


----------



## DBrooke

Think I'll go look for shed antlers today....


----------



## one100grand

DBrooke said:


> Think I'll go look for shed antlers today....



I haven't gone horn hunting in a long time, probably been 10 years. I miss trudging through 3 feet of snow in the mountains to try and find antlers.....oh wait...no I don't....Have fun! :LOL2:


----------



## Brine

People that don't have a voicemail with an actual voice and instead have the automatic phone number seems kinda sketchy to me.


----------



## screwballl

Brine said:


> People that don't have a voicemail with an actual voice and instead have the automatic phone number seems kinda sketchy to me.




If it is anything like my mother in law or 80% of my customers (I am a PC tech), they barely know how to make a phone call from a cell phone, much less setup their voicemail with their voice.


----------



## poolie

Weather for the weekend is looking like 49f for the low and 70 for the high. Spring is for the most part here and I can't wait for Saturday morning.

Two weeks ago 49 would have been a nice high temp.


----------



## Hooky1420

poolie said:


> Weather for the weekend is looking like 49f for the low and 70 for the high. Spring is for the most part here and I can't wait for Saturday morning.
> 
> Two weeks ago 49 would have been a nice high temp.



I'm just happy that you guys up north are finally going to get the chance to thaw out. I'm lucky enough to be able to fish year round down here in Florida... But I like seeing everyone be able to fish! Hope you're able to get those lines wet!


----------



## Outdoorsman

Yesterday and today highs in the low 50's.... like a heatwave in S.E. Wisconsin...this weekend forcast back in the 30's... Ice fisherman still on the lakes...

Thinking about getting the boat out of winter storage real soon....some already fishing open water in some rivers (by the dams)... just have to be carefull of large floating chunks of ice... :LOL2: 

Outdoorsman.


----------



## redbug

the snow in my yard has started to melt.. I can see the greenish looking stuff any ideas???


----------



## DBrooke

redbug said:


> the snow in my yard has started to melt.. I can see the greenish looking stuff any ideas???


Mine's brownish... What is it?


----------



## fender66

I can't sleep! ](*,)


----------



## Jim

fender66 said:


> I can't sleep! ](*,)



Im up at 4am everyday. I love it. Peace and quiet in the house. Me, my coffee, and my dog. :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> the snow in my yard has started to melt.. I can see the greenish looking stuff any ideas???




In your yard - i would guess it is piles of watermelon colored baits :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't sleep! ](*,)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im up at 4am everyday. I love it. Peace and quiet in the house. Me, my coffee, and my dog. :LOL2:
Click to expand...


But....I go to bed around midnight most nights. So 4AM is not a good thing for me.


----------



## poolie

fender66 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't sleep! ](*,)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im up at 4am everyday. I love it. Peace and quiet in the house. Me, my coffee, and my dog. :LOL2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But....I go to bed around midnight most nights. So 4AM is not a good thing for me.
Click to expand...


Fender, you gotta start walking. Back in December (after a scolding from the doctor) I started walking/jogging every night and an unexpected side effect of that is I've been sleeping better.


----------



## fender66

> Fender, you gotta start walking. Back in December (after a scolding from the doctor) I started walking/jogging every night and an unexpected side effect of that is I've been sleeping better.



You mean....like walking to the refrigerator to get another sandwich or bowl of ice cream? :mrgreen: 

Seriously....it's not often that I can't sleep. Last night, I woke up and my head was racing with too many thoughts. I had to get up and level out a bit. Went back to bed and fell back asleep...but that hour and a half of sleep that I lost is going to hurt later today. But you're right...I should start walking/exercising more. I do work out about 3 times a week...but I'm losing ground.


----------



## DBrooke

Have decided ESPN sucks. I want to watch the Bassmaster Classic live, like the Superbowl of the World Series, but noooooo I have to wait a week


----------



## BassGeek54

> Have decided ESPN sucks. I want to watch the Bassmaster Classic live, like the Superbowl of the World Series, but noooooo I have to wait a week



I was thinking the same thing. You can watch it live online but that isn't the same as my 55" TV in HD.


----------



## fender66

I'm tired of being screwed over by TV/Internet providers! :evil:


----------



## Quackrstackr

Unloading 1,800 lbs of hardwood flooring out of a box truck, packing it 50 yards up a few stairs and stacking it into the house can be done by someone else the next time.


----------



## Jim

Quackrstackr said:


> Unloading 1,800 lbs of hardwood flooring out of a box truck, packing it 50 yards up a few stairs and stacking it into the house can be done by someone else the next time.


 :LOL2: 

Let us know how sore you are a couple days from now.


----------



## Froggy

Oh yeah, what is your time worth...., nothing like paying someone to to bull work!


----------



## fender66

SKUNK.....dang it!


----------



## Quackrstackr

Jim said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unloading 1,800 lbs of hardwood flooring out of a box truck, packing it 50 yards up a few stairs and stacking it into the house can be done by someone else the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2:
> 
> Let us know how sore you are a couple days from now.
Click to expand...


Maybe I worked it all out today. I just spent the better part of 8 hours installing 2 fish finders, dual front deck seats and a spider rig in my buddy's boat. I am beat and my weekend is gone. I needed to be painting trim for the floor today instead of outfitting someone else's boat.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

fender66 said:


> SKUNK.....dang it!



I sure hope your talking fishing,and not what walked into your house. :LOL2: :LOL2: 
Have to fix TM mount before I get the girl out this year. Rain today so that's what is on my agenda.


----------



## Quackrstackr

Well, I didn't work it out. :lol: 

I get to hobble around at work today delivering Girl Scout cookies for my daughter.


----------



## fender66

Quackrstackr said:


> Well, I didn't work it out. :lol:
> 
> I get to hobble around at work today delivering Girl Scout cookies for my daughter.



Mmmmm.....bring some of those this way Quakr. :LOL2:


----------



## poolie

The one thing that's going to save my diet is that I didn't order any Girl Scout cookies this year... man did I want too though. Last year I think I ate 6 boxes of Tagalongs. I'm sure that helped my waist line a lot ;-)


----------



## fender66

poolie said:


> The one thing that's going to save my diet is that I didn't order any Girl Scout cookies this year... man did I want too though. Last year I think I ate 6 boxes of Tagalongs. I'm sure that helped my waist line a lot ;-)



I know it helped my waist line. That's 6 boxes that I didn't eat. :LOL2:


----------



## DBrooke

Last year both my girls sold them, they each needed a certain amount to get a prize. We had about 20 extra boxes here at the house :shock:


----------



## one100grand

I've never been approached by the girl scouts at my house to order the cookies, they're totally lazy (albeit revolutionary) and just sit outside the grocery store selling them. When they're sitting there with the merchandise in front of you, offering a no-wait period, it's awfully hard to turn that away.


----------



## DBrooke

When shed hunting in the woods and you get on a fresh deer trail, note which direction you are heading and coming from!


----------



## Jim

This week is going by super slow.


----------



## BassGeek54

> This week is going by super slow.



I know -- last night I kept thinking it was Wednesday already! It probably doesn't help that I can't wait until Friday when I get to see KVD.


----------



## fender66

I know, I know...but I thought it was funny! :mrgreen: 

[youtube]Z3pEANxjaq0&feature[/youtube]


----------



## KMixson

fender66 said:


> I know, I know...but I thought it was funny!



That was funny, wasn't right, but funny.


----------



## Jim

If I started lifting today, how long before I get my arms to look like this? :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Depends on if you are shooting steroids directly into your muscles. This guy really went overboard and has come clean. One of his biceps actually exploded from a hemorrhage. Now, Ive heard that he gives talks and is a spokesperson against illegal drugs. He really messed himself up though.


----------



## Jim

I'm afraid of needles.


----------



## one100grand

Tacos! One of the greatest meals or breakfasts around


----------



## redbug

another wind storm means more forced overtime,,,, another weekend spent at work... but like always the money will be nice...
already 1/3rd of the way to my yearly base pay after 6 weeks I am beat and want some time off


----------



## BassAddict

Being sick sucks, I'm really wishing mommy was around to bring me a cup of tea and some buttered toast....................


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Being sick sucks, I'm really wishing mommy was around to bring me a cup of tea and some buttered toast....................



That made me smile. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BassGeek54

> This guy really went overboard and has come clean. One of his biceps actually exploded from a hemorrhage



OH! -- I thought he wanted his to look like the one on the left. :lol:


----------



## BassGeek54

I got to meet KVD yesterday. Got an autograph, shook his hand. Very nice person. Spent a total of about 5 hours at BPS....what a GREAT day!!


----------



## one100grand

I'm contemplating another trip to BPS today for the seminar on Structure Fishing & Jerkbaits...I've never been to one of their programs...it's a little over an hour each way for the drive...is it worth the time commitment?


----------



## BassGeek54

> is it worth the time commitment?



I am what I would call a novice fisherman so I am probbly not a good judge but I almost always get something out of the presentations they have.


----------



## Quackrstackr

I have discovered that laying hardwood floors.. SUX!

Two full weekends shot and I'm so sore right now that I can hardly move.


----------



## one100grand

I opted not to go, and ended up grilling instead...I think I'll be going tomorrow and exchanging a few of the things I got on Friday.


----------



## Jim

4:30 Monday morning. Is this not the worst time of the week?


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> 4:30 Monday morning. Is this not the worst time of the week?



I didn't know there was a 4:30 Monday morning. I know there is a 6:00 though...and I don't like it!


----------



## BassGeek54

> Report this postEdit postReply with quote
> 
> Quote:
> This guy really went overboard and has come clean. One of his biceps actually exploded from a hemorrhage
> 
> 
> OH! -- I thought he wanted his to look like the one on the left.



Hey Jim -- you know I was joking -- right?...they told me you had a really good sense of humor. 8)


----------



## Jim

I wish my arm looked like the girls on the left. :LOL2:


----------



## BassGeek54

> I wish my arm looked like the girls on the left.



I am pretty certain she could kick my behind!


----------



## fender66

NOT a good day! Things need to stop SUCKING....NOW! :wink:


----------



## poolie

Why is it that when the fishing starts getting good I get REALLY busy at work.


----------



## Crankworm

I should be doing something productive right now


----------



## Goldfish

Crankworm said:


> I should be doing something productive right now



Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## fender66

First fishing tournament ever in 19 more days....if you count today! Can't wait!


----------



## one100grand

fender66 said:


> First fishing tournament ever in 19 more days....if you count today! Can't wait!



I'm hoping to participate in my first tournament this year....good luck!


----------



## nathanielrthomas

It's official!!! 4 out of 5 doctors agree, Fishmatepro sucks!!!


----------



## fender66

nathanielrthomas said:


> It's official!!! 4 out of 5 doctors agree, Fishmatepro sucks!!!




Now THAT...made me laugh!

:LMFAO: :beer:


----------



## DBrooke

Got to go fishing yesterday for the 1st time this year... felt so good!! Accept the freezing temps and 25 mph winds of course.


----------



## Jim

whens the next 20% off sale.........I need to buy a rod and I am not paying retail.


----------



## Specknreds

GRRRR!!!! leaving in a few minutes to have all 4 wisdom teeth pulled. My wife is already threatening to hide the pain medicine if I don't shutup!


----------



## fender66

Specknreds said:


> GRRRR!!!! leaving in a few minutes to have all 4 wisdom teeth pulled. My wife is already threatening to hide the pain medicine if I don't shutup!



SHUDDUP man.....just shuddup....those will be your friend. :shock: Good luck!


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Specknreds said:


> GRRRR!!!! leaving in a few minutes to have all 4 wisdom teeth pulled. My wife is already threatening to hide the pain medicine if I don't shutup!



Just do exactly what the dentist says....No dip, no smoking!!! Youll be back in there with a dry socket and theyll pack the fresh holes with the worst tasting anesthetic you could imagine!!! Youll be begging for more pain medicine. And what food you could eat will then taste like garbage. Its horrible!!! I know from experience. 

At least you get put to sleep for your wisdom teeth extraction. In the navy, the just blindfold you.. You feel(with little to moderate pain :evil: ) someone ripping and cracking the teeth outta your skull. I think they used a pair of vise grips and an ice pick on me... Waterwings may chime in on this. Im sure they were even more barbaric in his day..


----------



## bcbouy

my tractor has been down since last friday.im sitting at work since monday doing NOTHING! I CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE!


----------



## DBrooke

Hate when the weatherman says 11mph winds, then 2 hours later (when you're out on the lake) he decides they're gonna be 20 with 25 gusts.... Like I didn't figure that out already!


----------



## Jim

I love Fridays. Especially when the wife does not have to work the weekend. \/ 

My wife works every other weekend.


----------



## Jim

I dont understand why $40 Winter golves (isotoner & waterproof) dont do anything to keep your hands warm. This is ridiculous. Im going to start wearing my camo hunting gloves (fingerless mittens with a cap) to work.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> I dont understand why $40 Winter golves (isotoner & waterproof) dont do anything to keep your hands warm. This is ridiculous. Im going to start wearing my camo hunting gloves (fingerless mittens with a cap) to work.




Stop wearing your wife's gloves and get a mens - they work better =P~


----------



## DBrooke

Illinois Dept of Unemployment said today that the economy is rebounding based on the decline in claims. No you MORONS, we're running out of unemployment!


----------



## bcbouy

boat and sportsman show this weekend,yay!


----------



## Jim

3:08 AM.....all is quiet. :?


----------



## DBrooke

60 deg yesterday, 30 today.


----------



## BassAddict

ummmmm home made pizza heaven!


----------



## DBrooke

Well, now I know what I'm making for dinner tomorrow!


----------



## Andy

I'm SOOOO ready for spring. Rain/snow mix right now. Watching Robins run up and down the road picking up night crawlers.


----------



## DBrooke

After a 12 month "vacation" I hope to get this job tomorrow!


----------



## Jim

DBrooke said:


> After a 12 month "vacation" I hope to get this job tomorrow!



Good luck man!
[-o<


----------



## DBrooke

Yeah, we're praying hard here. Have had 1 offer in the past 2 months and it wasn't enough money to survive on. So now praying that this company at least has medium pockets. Deep pockets would be nice, but I'm not greedy right now. Heck I'd be happy to put my hood on and lay a bead! (Yeah I'm a welder)


----------



## fender66

DBrooke said:


> Yeah, we're praying hard here. Have had 1 offer in the past 2 months and it wasn't enough money to survive on. So now praying that this company at least has medium pockets. Deep pockets would be nice, but I'm not greedy right now. Heck I'd be happy to put my hood on and lay a bead! (Yeah I'm a welder)



Hope you get it and it's exactly what you want/need. Saying a prayer for you right now. [-o< [-o< Amen.

If God wills it.....it's all yours now!


----------



## fender66

Will it ever stop raining? The river is already too high!


----------



## BassGeek54

Hey DBrooke -- we have our fingers and paws cross here in PA for you. Best of luck man...hope to hear you got the job real soon!


----------



## DBrooke

Still waiting to hear from 1 but have another lined up this afternoon.


----------



## fender66

YESSSSSSSSS!!!! THE NEW HUMMINBIRDS ARE HERE! Can't wait to get them installed! WooHoo!


----------



## redbug

looks like the big D is coming out of it's banks again..
I feel bad for the people in NEW HOPE AND YARDLEY


----------



## BassGeek54

> Still waiting to hear from 1 but have another lined up this afternoon.



Knockem' dead buddy...you got all of us here on your side and rooting for ya!


----------



## nathanielrthomas

BassAddict said:


> ummmmm home made pizza heaven!



Do you deliver?


----------



## Jim

Falling asleep at my desk. Half hour to go..........................


----------



## nathanielrthomas

crankbaits suck!!!


----------



## Jim

nathanielrthomas said:


> crankbaits suck!!!


 :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

One week from right now is "tournament eve"


----------



## redbug

I am starving what time is dinner????


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> I am starving what time is dinner????



NOW!

I am having a full rack of Ribs from Duck Deli - Hmmmmmm Good
NC Style BBQ ribs


----------



## wasilvers

If your wife wants you to help out and do half the work around the house, does she have the right to be madder at you when you clean exactly one half of the stove? :roll:


----------



## one100grand

My wife applied to Georgetown and George Washington University...both cost substantially more than I make....then she started talking about Penn...I thought both of those schools were bad, but I could send her to both 4 times over before paying for Penn :shock:


----------



## Popeye

I hate going to Jury Duty. Got it all this week...


----------



## wasilvers

Popeye said:


> I hate going to Jury Duty. Got it all this week...



All week?!? Nice! what kind of case did you pull?


----------



## Popeye

That's the part that stinks. Wasn't even called in for any of today's cases. No need to go in tomorrow morning but have to call around 11:15 to see if I need to go in for the 1:00 cases. If not needed then, I have to call after 4:30 to see if they need me to come in Wednesday. I'm supposed to be working 6-6 tonite, couldn't because I didn't get out of the courthouse until nearly 3:30pm. Supposed to work nites tomorrow, but have to have someone cover my shift in case I have to go in for the 1:00 cases. If I don't get assigned to a case by Wednesday afternoon, I will be released. I can't plan anything because I just don't know what is going to happen. The only good thing is my company pays me my full wages while off for Jury Duty so I'm not going to miss any pay.


----------



## Jim

Why do some eggs peel easy and others just....raise my blood pressure.


----------



## Popeye

Alton Brown said the eggs that are fresh, peel better than older ones.

https://www.foodnetwork.com/videos/eggs-book-promo/44255.html


----------



## Jim

Oh great......product inconsistency. So much for the date on the egg carton...............


----------



## Popeye

get a chicken and gather your own eggs. The kids would love it


----------



## Jim

Popeye said:


> get a chicken and gather your own eggs. The kids would love it



My father has 4 chickens and gives us eggs all the time......He can keep the mess and smell. I dont think my neighbors would like me to much if I turned the house into a farm.


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Why do some eggs peel easy and others just....raise my blood pressure.



+1...that's why I crack and fry them.


----------



## Jim

fender66 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do some eggs peel easy and others just....raise my blood pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1...that's why I crack and fry them.
Click to expand...


normally I do to, but this stupid diet I am on I am only eating the whites. So I boil them the night before and try to peel them but sometimes they just don't peel right and the go down the disposal.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Jim,are you using salt when you boil them?


----------



## fender66

> this stupid diet I am on I am only eating the whites.



What a shame...the yolk is the best part IMO.


----------



## nathanielrthomas

potatoe salad


----------



## Jim

S&MFISH said:


> Jim,are you using salt when you boil them?



no! :-k


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Salt helps the shell to release from the egg. Use about a 1/2 teaspoon next time.


----------



## DBrooke

Is it Spring yet?


----------



## BassGeek54

> Is it Spring yet?



Tecnically, I think it is 7 more days but they are calling for it to be low 70s here on Friday...so guess where I plan to be in the afternoon. :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

BassGeek54 said:


> Is it Spring yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tecnically, I think it is 7 more days but they are calling for it to be low 70s here on Friday...so guess where I plan to be in the afternoon. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


the first day of spring is on March 20th so by my calculations we got 4 days 2.5 hours (depending on your time zone) to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [-o< [-o<


----------



## fender66

Loaded up and have all 7 rod/reels ready to go and in the boat for Saturday's tournament. Can you tell I'm excited? 17 boats entered so far. 1st place has a payout of around $265 bucks. I'll take that sir. :LOL2:


----------



## DBrooke

1st one for me is March 27th, I'm the director on that one. Call it the "Ice Out Tourney" every year. Last year 15 boats and the winners also had big bass, they walked away with just under $500.


----------



## wasilvers

Was viewing last years recordings on the depthfinder and came across this. I was so concerned with what was under the docks this day, I totally missed what was under the boat :roll: 

https://www.silversstars.com/forumposts/forDave.jpeg

The optimist in me hopes they are bass, cause I couldn't catch any shallow this day. This lake has good smallmouth, and it is directly connected to another that has decent lake trout. I don't know what these are, but they look like good size fish.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Good Luck in the tourny Chris. Where is this one at?


----------



## Jim

Spring yard clean up begins this weekend. The only thing I look forward too is burning the fallen branches.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Good Luck in the tourny Chris. Where is this one at?



Thanks Steve....this one's at Clearwater. It's my first tourny ever.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

The brown ale I made is drinking gooooood. :beer:


----------



## Jim

That beer looks good. Nice glass too! Dogfish is a great beer.


----------



## Jim

How do I get out of this useless on-call rotation? 

Get paged in the middle of the night for stupid stuff.


----------



## Jim

New and improved for 2011. Any member caught wearing these while fishing will be banned permanently. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> New and improved for 2011. Any member caught wearing these while fishing will be banned permanently. :LOL2:



I've seen people wearing these....(not fishing though). I always have a double take. I can't imagine how bad my feet would hurt after wearing something like that for even an hour. I need arch support.


----------



## DBrooke

No worries, no way in heck you'd catch me in those!

past 8 hours of water time (2 days) no fish, global warming my butt


----------



## DBrooke

Got the smoker going with a pork roast mmmmm

Oh yeah, got that Skunk out of the boat this morning


----------



## hossthehermit

It's the first day of SPRIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Jim

hossthehermit said:


> It's the first day of SPRIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG



20 degrees outside! :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

hossthehermit said:


> It's the first day of SPRIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG




49* right now, with afternoon temps in the high 70s. Going to pull the boat out and finish cleaning her up.It's still drying from the carpet wash Thurs. Also,need to re-string some rods and get things ready for Lake of the Ozarks next weekend. Doesn't it figure though,temps above 50 for two weeks and then temps below 50 for the trip.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the first day of SPRIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 degrees outside! :LOL2:
Click to expand...


I am wearing my Speedos! Will cost each member $2.00 to have me not post a photo!


----------



## BassAddict

Sooooo conflicted, make worms or go fishing?


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the first day of SPRIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 degrees outside! :LOL2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am wearing my Speedos! Will cost each member $2.00 to have me not post a photo!
Click to expand...


$40 on it's way so you never mention you and speedos again! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Sooooo conflicted, make worms or go fishing?



No contest.....fishing wins for me if I had to make the choice. :fishing:


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo conflicted, make worms or go fishing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No contest.....fishing wins for me if I had to make the choice. :fishing:
Click to expand...


LMAO just the man i wanted to answer my question :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the first day of SPRIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 degrees outside! :LOL2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am wearing my Speedos! Will cost each member $2.00 to have me not post a photo!
Click to expand...


$100 sent! :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Good -bye Spring. Temps are falling like lead. Of course,I have to work tonight. I just love 'Night Roofing', when its 90* during the day. Not 35* at night. Then Fri it's of to Lake of the Ozarks,temps forecast in the 40s all weekend. Looking forward to icing of the guides.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Good -bye Spring. Temps are falling like lead. Of course,I have to work tonight. I just love 'Night Roofing', when its 90* during the day. Not 35* at night. Then Fri it's of to Lake of the Ozarks,temps forecast in the 40s all weekend. Looking forward to icing of the guides.



Good luck Steve....hope you catch some great fish. I want a report as I'm heading that way next month.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Not a problem Chris. I'll be there next month ,too, for 10 days at the end of April-beginning of May. When will you be there? I can pretty much give you a general without even being there.Usually in mid-April they are in Pre-spawn. The spawn usually happens between the 3rd week of April and the 2nd week of May. But that can vary a little depending on temps. and the lake levels.

Hoping to do fairly well,I've heard some promising things as of late. Report will be on your desk no later than Mon. afternoon.


----------



## fender66

I'll be there April 9th-10th. Fishing a tournament. I'll be staying the night at Red Oak Resort. www.redoakresort.com

If you know anything about the lake in that general vicinity, we should do breakfast some Saturday and chat over a map. It's been 20 years since I've fished LOZ. :mrgreen:


----------



## one100grand

2 more days of working 2 jobs....I need some time off....


----------



## Brine

Either rain or don't rain. 

Don't do this "I'm gunna be dark and threaten it all day" thing.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Brine said:


> Either rain or don't rain.
> 
> Don't do this "I'm gunna be dark and threaten it all day" thing.



Rain - the only rain to today here is white and fluffy!

Is it Spring yet?


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either rain or don't rain.
> 
> Don't do this "I'm gunna be dark and threaten it all day" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain - the only rain to today here is white and fluffy!
> 
> Is it Spring yet?
Click to expand...


Everywhere else spring has sprung! I think its just you lol :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Hey Captn'....we're supposed to get the same thing here. Don't think you're special and the only one suffering with the weather. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Hey Captn'....we're supposed to get the same thing here. Don't think you're special and the only one suffering with the weather. :mrgreen:



I am Special - Popeye told me so


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Captn'....we're supposed to get the same thing here. Don't think you're special and the only one suffering with the weather. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am Special - Popeye told me so
Click to expand...


We all know that you can always trust Popeye.....right? [-X 

Oh dear God...what has this forum come to? :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

fender66 said:


> I'll be there April 9th-10th. Fishing a tournament. I'll be staying the night at Red Oak Resort. https://www.redoakresort.com
> 
> If you know anything about the lake in that general vicinity, we should do breakfast some Saturday and chat over a map. It's been 20 years since I've fished LOZ. :mrgreen:





Sounds like a plan.I'll call you when I get back. We'll be in the Niangua this weekend.


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Captn'....we're supposed to get the same thing here. Don't think you're special and the only one suffering with the weather. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am Special - Popeye told me so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know that you can always trust Popeye.....right? [-X
> 
> Oh dear God...what has this forum come to? :LOL2:
Click to expand...



DUDE! I do read these posts from time to time.

My questions to the _very special_ Capt Ahab is:

Are those Speedos plaid?


----------



## wasilvers

Broke a NEW rod today. Just bought it on Friday night. Was teaching the youngest to how to cast a spinning reel. He was early on the release first, then late the next. But he nailed it on the 3rd cast, unfortunatly he snagged. I was trying to work it loose and being gentle since I only had 4 pound line on it. Yep, the rod snapped right in two.  

It put a quick end to the casting lesson (since I only brought the one rod and one jig. :? 

Be taking it back tomorrow and getting something better. #-o


----------



## fender66

It's Monday again??? WHY?


----------



## Popeye

Woo Hoo!!! IT'S MONDAY!!!


----------



## bearsphan3.14

wasilvers said:


> Broke a NEW rod today. Just bought it on Friday night. Was teaching the youngest to how to cast a spinning reel. He was early on the release first, then late the next. But he nailed it on the 3rd cast, unfortunatly he snagged. I was trying to work it loose and being gentle since I only had 4 pound line on it. Yep, the rod snapped right in two.
> 
> It put a quick end to the casting lesson (since I only brought the one rod and one jig. :?
> 
> Be taking it back tomorrow and getting something better. #-o


Broke the rod with 4 lb line on?!?!? :evil:


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Fished for lunch today (45 min). 37 deg and a pretty good wind. Brought 5 fish up. One pretty 11" Crappy, and the same 2, 12" LM Bass twice. All of this on the same 5/16 PB&J jig.


----------



## wasilvers

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Broke the rod with 4 lb line on?!?!? :evil:



Yep, I was not happy, but the TrileneXL did it's job! You're gonna call BS to this part of the story, but I swear it's true. The rod broke while hung up, and the broken end was sliding along the line towards the snag. Nothing I could do would bring it closer to shore. So I finally had enough and pulled back to snap the line. The line snapped and the broken tip flung back to shore about 12 inches off the landing. I grabbed it from the frigid water so I'd have something to return and immediatly thought, WHY did it come back to shore, it should be at the bottom of the river :?: Turns out the line had flung back, come thru the tip and gotten itself tied on the Second eye from the top. How it tied itself in that llittle amount of time I'll never know.
:fishing:


----------



## Quackrstackr

https://www.dailyfinance.com/story/the-real-reason-gas-prices-are-soaring/19893347/?icid=maing%7Cmain5%7Cdl4%7Csec1_lnk3%7C52083


----------



## raven174us

I wish the cold weather would go away!!


----------



## DBrooke

Ours went away, then it came back.


----------



## Captain Ahab

26* here this am


I woke up and feels like I slept right through spring, summer and fall


Anyone lend me an ice auger - I needs to fish!


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> 26* here this am
> 
> 
> I woke up and feels like I slept right through spring, summer and fall
> 
> 
> Anyone lend me an ice auger - I needs to fish!




I have 3, a 7" hand auger, an 8" hand auger and a 10" gas powered auger. Of course you can always use my 2" hole saw in a cordless drill... I've seen some of the fish you catch.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 26* here this am
> 
> 
> I woke up and feels like I slept right through spring, summer and fall
> 
> 
> Anyone lend me an ice auger - I needs to fish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3, a 7" hand auger, an 8" hand auger and a 10" gas powered auger. Of course you can always use my 2" hole saw in a cordless drill... I've seen some of the fish you catch.
Click to expand...




Why do you have that stuff - trading on ebay? You do not that the augers are generally used for fishing - not digging port-o potty holes in your back yard?


----------



## Popeye

The 7" one is an older style one. Bought the 8" as it's a newer design (but I like the older one better) and bought the gas powered one cause I'm getting old. Gonna sell the 8" one and keep the 7" for early season and when I need to keep the weight down. The gas one weighs about 25 pounds so if there is a long trek, it's kinda a pain in the butt.


----------



## DBrooke

It's FRIDAY!!! Of course the weather here blows this weekend.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Well,no work today.So I'll see if I can get together with Fender66(Chris) about a fishing report. If you see this Chris,before I call you, Call me.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Well,no work today.So I'll see if I can get together with Fender66(Chris) about a fishing report. If you see this Chris,before I call you, Call me.



Sorry we missed you this morning Steve. Breakfast was good, as was the conversation. Glad you called though. Hope you can join us for breakfast next time.


----------



## DBrooke

and.... it's Monday again


----------



## Popeye

yep, and I'm off werk tomorrow and Wednesday and going fishin' (most likely) tomorrow morning. Phys therapy in the afternoon and Wed morning. Maybe one day I can be done with the phys ther. Sure don't heal as fast as I once did.


----------



## DBrooke

Gonna be windy as all heck here again tomorrow, but I'm heading out anyway. Next tourney is Sunday....


----------



## one100grand

I need to get better at fishing...any tips?


----------



## fender66

one100grand said:


> I need to get better at fishing...any tips?



Quit your job and go fish every day. Practice makes perfect.....right? :LOL2:


----------



## one100grand

fender66 said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get better at fishing...any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit your job and go fish every day. Practice makes perfect.....right? :LOL2:
Click to expand...


I already fish probably 4-5 days a week...I don't think quitting my job would help much....besides, I just quit one of my jobs and it seems to not be helping yet...


----------



## KMixson

one100grand said:


> I need to get better at fishing...any tips?



Only eat what you catch. If you don't catch anything, you don't eat anything. You will either get good at it or die of starvation.


----------



## fender66

one100grand said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get better at fishing...any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit your job and go fish every day. Practice makes perfect.....right? :LOL2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already fish probably 4-5 days a week...I don't think quitting my job would help much....besides, I just quit one of my jobs and it seems to not be helping yet...
Click to expand...



Have you tried dynamite yet? I hear fish fly in your boat when you fish with that as a lure. :LOL2: Sorry.....can't help myself.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Love the fact that there was a BP 10 min. from a job site I visited today. New trolling motor and a few other goodies


----------



## KMixson

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Love the fact that there was a BP 10 min. from a job site I visited today. New trolling motor and a few other goodies



That sounds like a very profitable job site? You are going to lose all your money you earned there at BPS. LOL


----------



## Popeye

Physical Therapist said that next week would most likely be the last I need. Pretty much concur as my range of motion is about the same as before the accident.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Physical Therapist said that next week would most likely be the last I need. Pretty much concur as my range of motion is about the same as before the accident.




Any word from the psychiatrist? Do you have full range of mental motion? [-X


----------



## Waterwings

Popeye said:


> Physical Therapist said that next week would most likely be the last I need. Pretty much concur as my range of motion is about the same as before the accident.





Sounds good, Andy! 8)


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Physical Therapist said that next week would most likely be the last I need. Pretty much concur as my range of motion is about the same as before the accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any word from the psychiatrist? Do you have full range of mental motion? [-X
Click to expand...


My lawyer advised me to not comment on that. I'm sure you understand.


----------



## one100grand

KMixson said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get better at fishing...any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only eat what you catch. If you don't catch anything, you don't eat anything. You will either get good at it or die of starvation.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure if I ate what I caught from some of the local rivers I'd die of other causes....


----------



## one100grand

I'M NOT A CONVICTED CRIMINAL!!!!!!! At least in the state of Maryland....






I had to have a specific background check in Maryland for my new job for them to make sure that I'm not some sort of criminal figure out to recreate the mortgage crisis....the state sent me a letter yesterday that read as essentially, "Congratulations! You are not wanted by the FBI and not a convicted criminal in the state of Maryland." 

I thought it was odd to get a letter congratulating me for not being wanted or a criminal.


----------



## fender66

one100grand said:


> I'M NOT A CONVICTED CRIMINAL!!!!!!! At least in the state of Maryland....
> 
> I had to have a specific background check in Maryland for my new job for them to make sure that I'm not some sort of criminal figure out to recreate the mortgage crisis....the state sent me a letter yesterday that read as essentially, "Congratulations! You are not wanted by the FBI and not a convicted criminal in the state of Maryland."
> 
> I thought it was odd to get a letter congratulating me for not being wanted or a criminal.




Wow...that makes it sound like the majority of people are criminals and wanted!


----------



## KMixson

fender66 said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'M NOT A CONVICTED CRIMINAL!!!!!!! At least in the state of Maryland....
> 
> I had to have a specific background check in Maryland for my new job for them to make sure that I'm not some sort of criminal figure out to recreate the mortgage crisis....the state sent me a letter yesterday that read as essentially, "Congratulations! You are not wanted by the FBI and not a convicted criminal in the state of Maryland."
> 
> I thought it was odd to get a letter congratulating me for not being wanted or a criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...that makes it sound like the majority of people are criminals and wanted!
Click to expand...



Where I work, we go through the same background checks. Policy for the company is to tell the individual who is wanted by the FBI or police that they are hired and then they are arrested when they show up for work. Works like a charm.


----------



## BassAddict

Note to self...... Never eat taco bell again


----------



## Jim

BassAddict said:


> Note to self...... Never eat taco bell again



Go find a McRib now. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Tournament #2 for this year starts at 0630 AM tomorrow. Can't wait! This is my first 2 day tourny.


----------



## Popeye

one100grand said:


> I'M NOT A CONVICTED CRIMINAL!!!!!!! At least in the state of Maryland....
> 
> 
> I had to have a specific background check in Maryland for my new job for them to make sure that I'm not some sort of criminal figure out to recreate the mortgage crisis....the state sent me a letter yesterday that read as essentially, "Congratulations! You are not wanted by the FBI and not a convicted criminal in the state of Maryland."
> 
> I thought it was odd to get a letter congratulating me for not being wanted or a criminal.


I would frame it and hang it on the wall at work



fender66 said:


> Tournament #2 for this year starts at 0630 AM tomorrow. Can't wait! This is my first 2 day tourny.


Good luck in the tourney



BassAddict said:


> Note to self...... Never eat taco bell again


I likes me some Burrito Supremes

Turned on my computer this morning and the monitor powered up for a second and that was it. Sent an email to LG to see if it is still under warranty even though I don't have the original receipt. Can only hope.


----------



## Waterwings

> Turned on my computer this morning and the monitor powered up for a second and that was it. Sent an email to LG to see if it is still under warranty even though I don't have the original receipt. Can only hope.




That's bad news, and hope LG helps you out, Andy. Having a computer crash does not make for a good day.


----------



## Popeye

Used their online customer service chat feature. Did some troubleshooting and it was determined mine is defective (duh). Said I had to call and set up a replacement. Called and they are sending me a new one (factory refurbished actually), via FedEx and I'll have 10 days to get the old one back to them via FedEx. They are paying shipping both ways.

I'm liking LG's customer service


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self...... Never eat taco bell again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I likes me some Burrito Supremes
Click to expand...


I went with the big meal box which was too much food for any man. Today I'm gonna limit myself to just 2 of the new sonic dogs instead of trying to tackle all 4 :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

Hmmm... Big Meal Box and a couple beers. Sounds like I know what I'm having for dinner. We don't have a Sonic within a decent driving distance of my place


----------



## Jim

The worst part of vacation?

The first day back to work.


----------



## BassAddict

Yes fender its another beautiful Monday morning, this ones for you!

[youtube]jFAOtHSvJKw[/youtube]


----------



## fender66

That dang song is going to haunt me all day now! #-o 

I owe you one Denny.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> That dang song is going to haunt me all day now! #-o
> 
> I owe you one Denny.



LMAO

Edit: Sorry man it just reminds me of what you might feel like on a monday morning!


----------



## Popeye

My truck has a case of the Mondays. Air Bag light is throwing a 24 code, meaning it has a bad sensor or bad wiring (gee, what else is there really?) and the temp and compass display on the little overhead console quit working. Boy I miss my Chevy.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Bassmaster Citrus Slam winner, Edwin Evers, is giving away the Rod, Reel & Bait he used to win the event at https://edwinevers.com/contest


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dang song is going to haunt me all day now! #-o
> 
> I owe you one Denny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO
> 
> Edit: Sorry man it just reminds me of what you might feel like on a monday morning!
Click to expand...


What on earth made you think of ME from that? :shock:


----------



## wasilvers

bearsphan3.14 said:


> Bassmaster Citrus Slam winner, Edwin Evers, is giving away the Rod, Reel & Bait he used to win the event at https://edwinevers.com/contest



THANKS!


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Never realized just how boring taking a poo is without my iphone.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That dang song is going to haunt me all day now! #-o
> 
> I owe you one Denny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO
> 
> Edit: Sorry man it just reminds me of what you might feel like on a monday morning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What on earth made you think of ME from that? :shock:
Click to expand...



Dont know guess it somehow reminded me of your enthusiasm for Mondays from your post a few weeks ago




............................. Man I need to go fishing.


----------



## fender66

> Man I need to go fishing.



Well then let's go. I'm having the urge too since I haven't been out on the water in nearly 30 hours. Besides, it's Monday and we all know how I feel about Mondays! :wink:


----------



## Popeye

nathanielrthomas said:


> Never realized just how boring taking a poo is without my iphone.



Sometimes I think some people share way too much. And how some people are way too attached to their phones.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Man I need to go fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then let's go. I'm having the urge too since I haven't been out on the water in nearly 30 hours. Besides, it's Monday and we all know how I feel about Mondays! :wink:
Click to expand...


Went, missed 2 now I'm home deciding if I want to cook or just get a bucket of chicken. Howd you do?


----------



## one100grand

Popeye said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never realized just how boring taking a poo is without my iphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I think some people share way too much. And how some people are way too attached to their phones.
Click to expand...


It's a good reminder to never borrow someone's phone to make a call....


----------



## Jim

one100grand said:


> It's a good reminder to never borrow someone's phone to make a call....


 :LOL2:


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Popeye said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never realized just how boring taking a poo is without my iphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I think some people share way too much. And how some people are way too attached to their phones.
Click to expand...


I thought that was the purpose of tinboats twitter???? At least I didnt make a whole thread about it :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

nathanielrthomas said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never realized just how boring taking a poo is without my iphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I think some people share way too much. And how some people are way too attached to their phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that was the purpose of tinboats twitter???? At least I didnt make a whole thread about it :LOL2:
Click to expand...


And no pictures either =D> =D> :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

When I want something, it consumes me 24/7. I have to think about it all the time, How I am going to aquire it? When will it be in my hands...why do I have to wait?...EVERYTHING. :LOL2: 

How am I going to get this fishing rod I want? 

Wife says I have plenty and don't need one...I NEED one. She does not understand that with this rod I could possibly catch the next world record and she will never have to lift a finger or clean the house again!

I cant ship it to work, I take a train to and from home. I need to refocus and put my thinking cap on.



Ok, back to work. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> When I want something, it consumes me 24/7. I have to think about it all the time, How I am going to aquire it? When will it be in my hands...why do I have to wait?...EVERYTHING. :LOL2:
> 
> How am I going to get this fishing rod I want?
> 
> Wife says I have plenty and don't need one...I NEED one. She does not understand that with this rod I could possibly catch the next world record and she will never have to lift a finger or clean the house again!
> 
> I cant ship it to work, I take a train to and from home. I need to refocus and put my thinking cap on.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to work. :LOL2:




You can ship it to me Jim.....That should solve the problem. :LOL2:


----------



## nathanielrthomas

So two NCIS Investigators in suits came into my office this morning, and as my life flashed before my eyes and I thought about everything bad and/or illegal i have ever done, I heard them say something about needing a Yellow Fever vaccination...... Then I remembered that Im the Public Health guy and they were just here to get ready to go to Iraq....but dang I panicked!!! lol


----------



## fender66

nathanielrthomas said:


> So two NCIS Investigators in suits came into my office this morning, and as my life flashed before my eyes and I thought about everything bad and/or illegal i have ever done, I heard them say something about needing a Yellow Fever vaccination...... Then I remembered that Im the Public Health guy and they were just here to get ready to go to Iraq....but damn I panicked!!! lol




Phew...that was close. :shock:


----------



## poolie

nathanielrthomas said:


> ...and I thought about everything bad and/or illegal i have ever done...


Now that would overload my little brain


----------



## Popeye

nathanielrthomas said:


> So two NCIS Investigators in suits came into my office this morning



I remember the last time NCIS Investigators came to see me, Can't talk about it though because the stature of limitations isn't up yet. :shock:


----------



## BassAddict

There are reasons its called the "steamer pack"


----------



## Hooky1420

On my lunchbreak from work... I'm actually wondering if I really like the food at "Firehouse Subs Shop" or do I like going there because it is located right next to Dick's Sporting Goods where I go in everyday and seem to find something I just have to have in my tackle box???

Is there such a thing as a fishing gear hoarder? If so, My name is Tony, and I'm a hoarder.


----------



## nathanielrthomas

Hooky1420 said:


> On my lunchbreak from work... I'm actually wondering if I really like the food at "Firehouse Subs Shop" or do I like going there because it is located right next to Dick's Sporting Goods where I go in everyday and seem to find something I just have to have in my tackle box???
> 
> Is there such a thing as a fishing gear hoarder? If so, My name is Tony, and I'm a hoarder.



HI TONY!!! Glad to have you. And the answer is yes, to all the above.


----------



## Hooky1420

Jim said:


> When I want something, it consumes me 24/7. I have to think about it all the time, How I am going to aquire it? When will it be in my hands...why do I have to wait?...EVERYTHING. :LOL2:
> 
> How am I going to get this fishing rod I want?
> 
> Wife says I have plenty and don't need one...I NEED one. She does not understand that with this rod I could possibly catch the next world record and she will never have to lift a finger or clean the house again!
> 
> I cant ship it to work, I take a train to and from home. I need to refocus and put my thinking cap on.
> Ok, back to work. :LOL2:




Similar thing happened to me... Got a new Rod and reel and kept it in my truck for about two months... when i was finally asked about it, i just told her "that rod? i've had that for quite a while!" technically, i wasn't lying to her!


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> When I want something, it consumes me 24/7. I have to think about it all the time, How I am going to aquire it? When will it be in my hands...why do I have to wait?...EVERYTHING. :LOL2:
> 
> How am I going to get this fishing rod I want?
> 
> Wife says I have plenty and don't need one...I NEED one. She does not understand that with this rod I could possibly catch the next world record and she will never have to lift a finger or clean the house again!
> 
> I cant ship it to work, I take a train to and from home. I need to refocus and put my thinking cap on.
> 
> Ok, back to work. :LOL2:



I'm the same way... one track mind. And thanks to my brother I'm dying for a new rod. I made the mistake of trying out one of his G. Loomis NRX rods last week.... oh so sweet, and oh so expensive... but I need it.


----------



## Popeye

Jim said:


> When I want something, it consumes me 24/7. I have to think about it all the time, How I am going to aquire it? When will it be in my hands...why do I have to wait?...EVERYTHING. :LOL2:
> 
> How am I going to get this fishing rod I want?
> 
> Wife says I have plenty and don't need one...I NEED one. She does not understand that with this rod I could possibly catch the next world record and she will never have to lift a finger or clean the house again!
> 
> I cant ship it to work, I take a train to and from home. I need to refocus and put my thinking cap on.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, back to work. :LOL2:



Order it and have it sent to a close friend. Have the friend give it to you so you can honestly say: "No honey, Pete gave that to me"


----------



## one100grand

poolie said:


> I'm the same way... one track mind. And thanks to my brother I'm dying for a new rod. I made the mistake of trying out one of his G. Loomis NRX rods last week.... oh so sweet, and oh so expensive... but I need it.



I suffer the same malady...I can in no way afford the NRX rods...but that doesn't stop me from trying to pitch it to my wife that I should get it...it hasn't worked yet, but I won't stop angling for it...every time I go to BPS, she goes with me...she used to not have any problem with me getting stuff....that's starting to change...she just recently asked why I needed another rod...I explained to her that it was for a new technique...then replacing one that was old...then one that was "broken"...I'm starting to run out of excuses...


----------



## nathanielrthomas

If you are putting carpet in your boat, and you are unsure of the color, go with grey. It goes with all other colors, its easy to clean, stays cool and corfortable, and no one will make fun of you. 

My buddy just bought a brand new alumacraft, put a sweet deck and floor in it, and guess what he covers it with.... Putt-Putt golf carpet. Why would someone do that to a brand new boat? I told him he's an idiot and his new boat looks exactly like my uncle's boat looked like in 1979. All he needs now is some cut-off shorts.


----------



## one100grand

nathanielrthomas said:


> If you are putting carpet in your boat, and you are unsure of the color, go with grey. It goes with all other colors, its easy to clean, stays cool and corfortable, and no one will make fun of you.
> 
> My buddy just bought a brand new alumacraft, put a sweet deck and floor in it, and guess what he covers it with.... Putt-Putt golf carpet. Why would someone do that to a brand new boat? I told him he's an idiot and his new boat looks exactly like my uncle's boat looked like in 1979. All he needs now is some cut-off shorts.



OR you could install a hole and have a putting green/boat....which would be totally amazing!!!! Eat your heart out Sawgrass #17...My green moves in the water!!!


----------



## fender66

I think this sums it all up...



A woman is having a glass of wine at home with her husband. She says, "I
love you." He asks, "Is that you or the wine talking?" She replies, "It's
me.... talking to the wine.


----------



## poolie

fender66 said:


> I think this sums it all up...
> 
> 
> 
> A woman is having a glass of wine at home with her husband. She says, "I
> love you." He asks, "Is that you or the wine talking?" She replies, "It's
> me.... talking to the wine.



:roflmao:


----------



## poolie

Can't wait to hear the details for the 2011 fishing challenge.


----------



## fender66

Fishing today? Sure hope so, but ???

Church and God first!


----------



## Popeye

I was thinking about bringing the boat to work tonight so I could go fishing in the morning. Weather channel and weather.com say snow showers tonight and tomorrow. Come on, really? Snow showers?


----------



## Andy

Dinner at Mom's then it's off to ride dirtbike for a bit. River is up to much to take the boat out.


----------



## one100grand

Caught a couple of decent bass yesterday before weather conditions forced us to pack it in...as soon as we were back in the truck and on the way home, the skies cleared and it looked beautiful...I was just thinking about heading back to the water but decided against it


2 hours later we were in a tornado warning - glad I didn't decide to go back out.


----------



## wasilvers

Angry birds 14-10 is kicking my butt! Arrrgggg


----------



## nathanielrthomas

wasilvers said:


> Angry birds 14-10 is kicking my butt! Arrrgggg


mighty eagle


----------



## fender66

When it comes to educating our children....I'm not sure who's job is more difficult......Parents, or Teachers!

Especially when it's the Parents and/or Teacher that needs the education!


Dang...that's profound! :shock:


----------



## Jim




----------



## wasilvers

Stayed home sick today. Yuck.

6 episodes of S.O.A. made the day not so bad.
:?


----------



## Popeye

Since I no longer have a real Twitter account this doesn't affect me but for those of you that do:

https://digitallife.today.com/_news/2011/04/20/6502594-twitter-users-spread-unfollowed-me-virus-?GT1=43001


----------



## poolie

Will Friday ever get here? Off work tomorrow and am dying to go fishing. Waiting, waiting waiting....


----------



## fender66

poolie said:


> Will Friday ever get here? Off work tomorrow and am dying to go fishing. Waiting, waiting waiting....



+1, but rain in the forecast here until Wednesday of next week!


----------



## poolie

fender66 said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Friday ever get here? Off work tomorrow and am dying to go fishing. Waiting, waiting waiting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1, but rain in the forecast here until Wednesday of next week!
Click to expand...


Supposed to rain here tomorrow too, but I can't let that stop me. As long as it's not pouring or lightning I'm just going to get wet. Sometimes you just gotta.


----------



## fender66

poolie said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Friday ever get here? Off work tomorrow and am dying to go fishing. Waiting, waiting waiting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1, but rain in the forecast here until Wednesday of next week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supposed to rain here tomorrow too, but I can't let that stop me. As long as it's not pouring or lightning I'm just going to get wet. Sometimes you just gotta.
Click to expand...


Yeah...I'm going too! Rain or shine! I'm taking my youngest daughter and even bought her rain gear yesterday. 

Heeeeeerrre fishy fishy fishy!


----------



## fender66

The G Man is hilarious. If you don't believe me....here's a little "sumptn sumptn" for ya!

https://www.wired2fish.com/Media1213/Rod-Organization-with-the-G-Man.aspx

And his advice is dead on in this video too.


----------



## poolie

fender66 said:


> The G Man is hilarious. If you don't believe me....here's a little "sumptn sumptn" for ya!
> 
> https://www.wired2fish.com/Media1213/Rod-Organization-with-the-G-Man.aspx
> 
> And his advice is dead on in this video too.



Can't see it from work, but my favorite G Man video is the 'Maintenance Wipe' episode. That one had me rolling.


----------



## wasilvers

"The Dyneema® brand is used in a wide and ever-increasing range of applications such as *medical sutures*, commercial fishing and aquaculture nets, ropes, slings, cut-resistant gloves and apparel, * vehicle and personal ballistic protection*.
..."
This is the same stuff Berkley Fireline is made out of. Interesting. I'm looking to give it a try this year.


----------



## fender66

Supposed to be 2 hours way and on the water. Severe storms have prevented that. Leaving in a bit though to take a chance. [-o< [-o< [-o<

Hopefully the weather will let up some.


----------



## Popeye

Fishing dilemma for tomorrow Boat is ready for inland lake fishing. Would like to go Salmon fishing which would require about an hour of prep work. It's rainy and nasty out there and gonna get worse all day. Either I get up really, really early to prep the boat to go for Salmon tomorrow, or I go to the inland waters for Walleye, and panfish. Hmmm...


----------



## Specknreds

Wahoo!!! Off work, Highs in the mid to high 80's all weekend, and the boat is loaded for a weekend out on the islands. I'm waiting on everyone else to get off of work and meet me at my house. I can't believe some people would rather work than take a few hours off early and go fishing or as the song goes "toes in the water, a$$ in the sand". 8) 

The only negative I forsee is these never ending winds. Forcast calls for 2-3' seas so that means the weather men lie and it will be more like 4-6'rs :roll: . It will be a little bumpy heading out, but once we hit the safe harbor of the island it will be game on!!! 8)


----------



## wasilvers

Popeye said:


> Fishing dilemma for tomorrow Boat is ready for inland lake fishing. Would like to go Salmon fishing which would require about an hour of prep work. It's rainy and nasty out there and gonna get worse all day. Either I get up really, really early to prep the boat to go for Salmon tomorrow, or I go to the inland waters for Walleye, and panfish. Hmmm...



My vote is Salmon! Walleye and panfish can be next weekend.


----------



## BassGeek54

Hey for no apparent reason that I can determine I got a letter in the mail from Wired 2 Fish that had 2 stickers in it. How very cool of them! Now if I can just win that latest contest.


----------



## Jim

BassGeek54 said:


> Hey for no apparent reason that I can determine I got a letter in the mail from Wired 2 Fish that had 2 stickers in it. How very cool of them! Now if I can just win that latest contest.



:beer:


----------



## redbug

watching bonus hockey lets go flyers


----------



## one100grand

I'm listening to my boss have a conversation with a big name insurance company about a claim on her house...I can't believe how poorly they are treating her...the house got hit by a car in a police chase and the walls & foundation got damaged - they're now telling her that they're only covering 1/3 of the damages.


----------



## redbug

going into my 3rd week of disability and still cant stand or walk for more than an hour 



this sucks


----------



## KMixson

one100grand said:


> I'm listening to my boss have a conversation with a big name insurance company about a claim on her house...I can't believe how poorly they are treating her...the house got hit by a car in a police chase and the walls & foundation got damaged - they're now telling her that they're only covering 1/3 of the damages.



That is how insurance companies work. The insurance companies do not make money paying claims. They make money collecting premiums. Offer her some advice, "Get a lawyer".


----------



## FloridaBassGirl

I threw a rock at a squirrel once!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Off work today because of the rain. Good thing,because after 4 days of tornado damage repairs I'm behind on getting ready for our 11 days at Lake of the Ozarks. Leaving tomorrow,hope the lake isn't too murky, and the rain is out of the picture for a while.


----------



## Jim

I'm dragging rear today.


----------



## poolie

Jim said:


> I'm dragging rear today.



Ditto... yesterday we took in a new greyhound to foster for a week or so and she cried all night.


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## one100grand

KMixson said:


> That is how insurance companies work. The insurance companies do not make money paying claims. They make money collecting premiums. Offer her some advice, "Get a lawyer".



Don't worry about the lawyer bit - she's already pursuing a lawsuit against the police for shooting out the guys tires...this was in a highly populated residential area and they were shooting 9MM's at the car (the driver was unarmed btw)

This situation is definitely FUBAR - the insurance company is claiming that she didn't have enough coverage on the garage to cover the damages...how exactly does the garage not get covered in a home problem?


----------



## Jim

YES!
:LOL2:


----------



## KMixson

Jim, Is that your new man cave?


----------



## Jim

KMixson said:


> Jim, Is that your new man cave?



I wish. :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

I get to play prison volleyball tomorrow, we put together a pretty killer team (no pun intended) and will be playing whatever they come up with for teams. I read that they have practices and 'live' for these games. I guess it's against a few teams back to back, 3+ hours of play.

My first time, it got 'postponed' for a few years for some unspoken reason...I'll be honest, I'm kind of nervous... :roll:


----------



## wasilvers

Had to change in the 'inmate showers' at prison volleyball. Check that off the bucket list :LOL2: And we played the equivalent of 4 full matches that day - Whew!

Last night I cut my livewell cover THREE times, the first time I thought it was 24 inches long and it is 28 inches (should have written it down). Then I tried getting the right size from a curved piece and was 1/2 short. Finally I got it right and rounded the edges (since it is 3/4 inch ply and sticks up a bit) So I was painting my livewell cover a really cool custom red color with pearlized clear over it to match the boat colors, and then splattering black on it. It was looking awesome (for a guy new to an airgun) when I forgot a step and DROPPED BLACK paint on it. I could have cried. All that work and it is crap. #-o  #-o


----------



## fender66

I still hate Mondays. Especially when I have to work. 

Wait...that's all Monday.

Okay...I still hate all Mondays!


----------



## one100grand

fender66 said:


> I still hate Mondays. Especially when I have to work.
> 
> Wait...that's all Monday.
> 
> Okay...I still hate all Mondays!



As it's been long publicized, I know how you feel about Mondays, but how does Tuesday strike you?


----------



## Jim

cute dog! :LOL2:


----------



## bcbouy

the fishing forum i visit has turned into a bunch of santimonius blowhards.i'm now trying to get banned.i've really started to piss people off :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

one100grand said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still hate Mondays. Especially when I have to work.
> 
> Wait...that's all Monday.
> 
> Okay...I still hate all Mondays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it's been long publicized, I know how you feel about Mondays, but how does Tuesday strike you?
Click to expand...


Tuesdays are better. No Monday morning meetings to start things off poorly. :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

Shooting hoops good makes you a professional basketball player just like catching a big fish makes your a tournament bass angler.


----------



## fender66

10 Yards of mulch delivered......7 moved....3 more to go. Tomorrow though.

Happy mother's day dear! :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

Is it monday yet?


----------



## Popeye

BassAddict said:


> Is it monday yet?




It's getting there.


----------



## wasilvers

Trailer lights- grrrrr
But it's not the trailer but my car, even louder grrrr


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it monday yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting there.
Click to expand...


1 more day. I CANT WAIT!!


----------



## Popeye

:WELCOME: Monday. Here's to ya :beer:


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> :WELCOME: Monday. Here's to ya :beer:



That's just sick!  

:mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

*YES!!!* never thought it would get here, Heres to you Monday :beer:!!!!


----------



## poolie

BassAddict said:


> *YES!!!* never thought it would get here, Heres to you Monday :beer:!!!!



That's just wrong.


----------



## Hooky1420

I've driven down the same road every day for the past 4 years. Yesterday, I look over and there staring at me was a West Marine store. Guy says they've been there over 10 years. Can't believe I''ve missed a store like that all this time. And it is less than a mile from my house! I think i need glasses...


----------



## fender66

Hooky1420 said:


> I've driven down the same road every day for the past 4 years. Yesterday, I look over and there staring at me was a West Marine store. Guy says they've been there over 10 years. Can't believe I''ve missed a store like that all this time. And it is less than a mile from my house! I think i need glasses...



Handy, but you're gonna pay more. :mrgreen:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

fender66 said:


> Hooky1420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've driven down the same road every day for the past 4 years. Yesterday, I look over and there staring at me was a West Marine store. Guy says they've been there over 10 years. Can't believe I''ve missed a store like that all this time. And it is less than a mile from my house! I think i need glasses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handy, but you're gonna pay more. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...



...and that will be if you can even find what your looking for. The one out in St.Charles,MO has mostly pleasure boating equipment. I don't think I've been able to find anything for the river rig there


----------



## poolie

I'm ready to go fishing. The Striper trip last weekend just didn't do it for me.


----------



## Popeye

Why did nobody tell me?... May is Zombie Appreciation Month


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Why did nobody tell me?... May is Zombie Appreciation Month



I would have, but I've been really dead tired. Must have slipped my mind. :shock:


----------



## KMixson

Popeye said:


> Why did nobody tell me?... May is Zombie Appreciation Month



Popeye, May is Zombie Appreciation Month.


----------



## Popeye

Oh... Cool. I appreciate it.


----------



## poolie

I normally can't squeeze fishing into work days, but tonight I just have to. Blowing out of work a couple minutes early, take the dogs out and feed them then tossing the crawdad in the back of the truck and headed to the lake for a couple hours.

I have the need... the need to fish.


----------



## wasilvers

poolie said:


> I normally can't squeeze fishing into work days, but tonight I just have to. Blowing out of work a couple minutes early, take the dogs out and feed them then tossing the crawdad in the back of the truck and headed to the lake for a couple hours.
> 
> I have the need... the need to fish.


Get er done!


----------



## poolie

Got totally skunked yesterday evening. On the water at 6:30pm and fished till 7:47pm and nothing... not even one strike. Water was glass calm and exceptionally clear. Since I only had a hour or so to fish I switched to one of my least favorite lures, a crankbait so I could cover a lot of water. In a couple areas where I had caught fish before I slowed down and threw a lizard and a jig, but nothing. Just being on the lake for an hour scratched my itch, but it would have been nice to have caught SOMETHING.


----------



## Popeye

Last night I checked the weather.com site. Called for rain and thunderstorms starting around 4:00am. Decided to not go. Got up at 7:00am to a bright sunny day and the rain forecast pushed back to 2:00pm. Grrr... Guess I'll just throw some ribs in the smoker and stay around the house today.


----------



## BassAddict

Layovers suck!!!!!! But still better than missing a flight due to no layover I guess......................


----------



## poolie

BassAddict said:


> Layovers suck!!!!!! But still better than missing a flight due to no layover I guess......................



... and they're better than hangovers too.


----------



## fender66

Need I say any more? :LOL2:


----------



## RPjet

Amazed no one else posted about this.....I just realized it is FRIDAY the 13th! I'm not leaving the house the rest of the day. Gonna grab a cold beverage and veg out in front of the TV.

Dave


----------



## Popeye

Went fishin' this morning on Lake Michigan. Ended up 2-4, both 2-3 pound Coho Salmon. Lake was near glass with hardly any wind... And then the fog rolled in and the winds kicked up and that like glass surface quickly turned into 2-3 footers and got even rougher right near the harbor entrance with 4 footers. My bass boat wasn't designed for that stuff and 10 MPH was about all I dared do. Glad it's a relatively heavy boat, never felt like I was in danger of capsizing but I sure got wet with all the spray.


----------



## one100grand

Glad to hear you made it back safely. I've been stuck on the water in rough times and it can definitely be scary.


----------



## Popeye

Yup and guess what? IT'S MONDAY AGAIN!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Yup and guess what? IT'S MONDAY AGAIN!!! :mrgreen:



PLEEEEEEESE STOP REMINDING ME OF THAT! #-o :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

Fishing again with Ahab..... Oh when will it end!!!!


----------



## Popeye

So what crime did you commit to warrant such a sentence?


----------



## one100grand

He won some lottery in hell that he didn't even enter!

So what's worse - fishing with Ahab or Mondays?


----------



## BassAddict

one100grand said:


> He won some lottery in hell that he didn't even enter!
> 
> So what's worse - fishing with Ahab or Mondays?



Hehehehe I'm not sure what I did to deserve this but I sure pi$$ed someone off! And fishing with Ahab isn't that bad for a day...... or two....... but anything more than that is pure insanity!!!!!!!! Luckly its been raining here for the last few days and Ahab got work to catchup on so I can get some rest


----------



## Waterwings

The dang barbershop I use shutdown a couple weeks ago to relocate, and the barber I always had cut my hair isn't cutting hair anymore since the move. This morning I had to go to a shop I've never been to, and I hate getting a new barber. 8-[


----------



## fender66

Waterwings said:


> The dang barbershop I use shutdown a couple weeks ago to relocate, and the barber I always had cut my hair isn't cutting hair anymore since the move. This morning I had to go to a shop I've never been to, and I hate getting a new barber. 8-[



I got a new barber 2 haircuts ago. My WIFE! :shock: I asked her on night if she'd be willing to cut my hair. Before I could even blink she said YES! Made me paranoid a bit.....but, she's doing fine so far. I keep it pretty short anyway and it's just a matter of buzzing it all at a certain length. I've broke even and paid for the trim kit in the 2 haircuts she's given me already. After the next one...I should have about $18 to go spend on fishing gear. :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings

fender66 said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dang barbershop I use shutdown a couple weeks ago to relocate, and the barber I always had cut my hair isn't cutting hair anymore since the move. This morning I had to go to a shop I've never been to, and I hate getting a new barber. 8-[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a new barber 2 haircuts ago. My WIFE! :shock: I asked her on night if she'd be willing to cut my hair. Before I could even blink she said YES! Made me paranoid a bit.....but, she's doing fine so far. I keep it pretty short anyway and it's just a matter of buzzing it all at a certain length. I've broke even and paid for the trim kit in the 2 haircuts she's given me already. After the next one...I should have about $18 to go spend on fishing gear. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...



I'm giving serious thought to buying some clippers for home, and having my wife cut my hair...........................I'm just scared to have that first cut, and then have to go out in public. :shock:


----------



## fender66

Waterwings said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dang barbershop I use shutdown a couple weeks ago to relocate, and the barber I always had cut my hair isn't cutting hair anymore since the move. This morning I had to go to a shop I've never been to, and I hate getting a new barber. 8-[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a new barber 2 haircuts ago. My WIFE! :shock: I asked her on night if she'd be willing to cut my hair. Before I could even blink she said YES! Made me paranoid a bit.....but, she's doing fine so far. I keep it pretty short anyway and it's just a matter of buzzing it all at a certain length. I've broke even and paid for the trim kit in the 2 haircuts she's given me already. After the next one...I should have about $18 to go spend on fishing gear. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving serious thought to buying some clippers for home, and having my wife cut my hair...........................I'm just scared to have that first cut, and then have to go out in public. :shock:
Click to expand...


I figured the worst she could do was screw it up so that I had to shave it off....it all grows back.


----------



## Popeye

Glad the Navy base is 10 miles away. $10.50 haircuts and all the barbers are the same. I had my wife cut my hair one time the day before a deployment. Figured it was only gonna be my 80 other shipmates looking and I really didn't care what they thought.


----------



## Popeye

It's such a tragedy I'm not sure words will express the feeling of loss I have.

Monday, May 16, 2001, died at midnight. Hopefully we can take solace in knowing Monday, May 23rd will soon be here.


----------



## Waterwings

Popeye said:


> Glad the Navy base is 10 miles away. $10.50 haircuts and all the barbers are the same...




$10.50? Dang, I _have_ been out awhile. The last haircut I got at a Navy Base (1992) was $3.00. Haircuts around here are $11 , no matter which barbershop you go to. The fancy-schmancy other places are much higher. The weird thing about here, is that not one barbershop is open on Sat, Sun, or Monday. I guess at $11 a cut, the barbers are making a good living, and only need to be open 4 days a week. I also recall when kids haircuts were cheaper (smaller heads/less hair I guess, lol), but it's $11 here for anyone. While getting my hair cut, a mother came in with 4 small boys, and they were just getting slight trims.


----------



## fender66

So why do people who are "follicly challenged" complain about it? Aren't they aware of the money they are saving? :roll:


----------



## bcbouy

My wife has been giving me the buzz for years.I have no idea what a haircut costs.


----------



## one100grand

Waterwings said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dang barbershop I use shutdown a couple weeks ago to relocate, and the barber I always had cut my hair isn't cutting hair anymore since the move. This morning I had to go to a shop I've never been to, and I hate getting a new barber. 8-[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a new barber 2 haircuts ago. My WIFE! :shock: I asked her on night if she'd be willing to cut my hair. Before I could even blink she said YES! Made me paranoid a bit.....but, she's doing fine so far. I keep it pretty short anyway and it's just a matter of buzzing it all at a certain length. I've broke even and paid for the trim kit in the 2 haircuts she's given me already. After the next one...I should have about $18 to go spend on fishing gear. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving serious thought to buying some clippers for home, and having my wife cut my hair...........................I'm just scared to have that first cut, and then have to go out in public. :shock:
Click to expand...


I've been giving some serious thought to buying some clippers to cut my wife's hair...
Fortunately, I don't cut my hair at all, so I wouldn't know the cost of it, save for my wife - every time she goes to get her hair dressed it's a bare minimum of $100 and frequently closer to $200 or more. I'd complain more about it, but she doesn't complain about the fishing or boating stuff I buy, so there's no reason to kick a hornet's nest.


----------



## poolie

bcbouy said:


> My wife has been giving me the buzz for years.I have no idea what a haircut costs.



Me too. I tell her to cut it any way she wants because she's the one that has to be seen in public with me.


----------



## poolie

Yaaaah... the swimming pool is gone!!!! The inground pool was in the backyard when we bought the house five years ago and last year the liner finally started leaking so decided instead of throwing money at it I would have it ripped out and filled in. Today it finally happened. The guy dropped off two bobcats yesterday and when I got home today it was about 99% filled in. Another half load of dirt and I'll have my backyard back


----------



## BassGeek54

> My wife has been giving me the buzz for years.I have no idea what a haircut costs.



Right there with you...my wife has been cutting my hair for a little over 19 years that we've been married. I was lucky though...she was a hair dresser when we met.


----------



## Jim




----------



## Popeye

Jim said:


>



Don't see any "fishing" rods in that picture, not sure what those two guys are doing, and pretty sure I would rather not know. And, are they nekkid? No, wait, don't answer that.


----------



## fender66

> Don't see any "fishing" rods in that picture, not sure what those two guys are doing, and pretty sure I would rather not know. And, are they nekkid? No, wait, don't answer that.



I'm NOT answering.


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> I'm NOT answering.



If it was Monday you would :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm NOT answering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was Monday you would :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Feels like a Monday. I can't stay awake today. Gonna take a nap in my car at lunch or I'll never make it to 5:00PM.


----------



## one100grand

I like your new avatar Popeye


----------



## Popeye

one100grand said:


> I like your new avatar Popeye



I've used it before. If you watch it long enough, he'll stop and wave.


----------



## one100grand

Popeye said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your new avatar Popeye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used it before. If you watch it long enough, he'll stop and wave.
Click to expand...


I've been watching 12 minutes...how long do I have to wait?


----------



## BassAddict

one100grand said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your new avatar Popeye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used it before. If you watch it long enough, he'll stop and wave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been watching 12 minutes...how long do I have to wait?
Click to expand...


Must be longer than 2 hours!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jim

bcbouy said:


> My wife has been giving me the buzz for years.I have no idea what a haircut costs.



Me too! :LOL2: 

My borther in law dared me to shave my head in 2002. Still have not grown it back.


----------



## Popeye

BassAddict said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've used it before. If you watch it long enough, he'll stop and wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been watching 12 minutes...how long do I have to wait?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be longer than 2 hours!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


P.T. Barnum said it best.

:mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

> If you watch it long enough, he'll stop and wave.



opcorn: 

:LMFAO:


----------



## one100grand

1 Hr 30 minutes....only 30 more minutes to see him wave...
:shock:


----------



## Popeye

You probably blinked, didn't you?


----------



## one100grand

Popeye said:


> You probably blinked, didn't you?



I fell asleep!!!! Unfortunately I don't know if I'm going to get the 2 hours today, I actually have work to do...then we're working on setting up for the garage sale tonight.


----------



## Popeye

one100grand said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably blinked, didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell asleep!!!! Unfortunately I don't know if I'm going to get the 2 hours today, I actually have work to do...then we're working on setting up for the garage sale tonight.
Click to expand...


You could ask your wife to sit here for 2 hours waiting for it. I'm sure she would tell you all about it when you got back. :lol:


----------



## one100grand

Yeah, but I don't want her to see it, I WANT to see it....if she saw it and I didn't, she'd lord it over me!!!


----------



## one100grand

HOSTING A NO HOLDS BARRED GARAGE SALE TOMORROW IN ALEXANDRIA!!!!! ANY TINBOATER WANTING TO COME IS WELCOME!!! There will be very limited fishing stuff as I'm doing this primarily to make more space for fishing stuff. If you're interested, send me a PM and I'll give you the address!


----------



## fender66

Oldest daughter graduating from 8th grade today! I'm VERY proud of her. 8)


----------



## Jim

2pm and I am falling asleep in my cubicle.


----------



## one100grand

fender66 said:


> Oldest daughter graduating from 8th grade today! I'm VERY proud of her. 8)



Enjoy it while you can...before you know it she'll be graduating from high school...then college :shock:


----------



## fender66

one100grand said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldest daughter graduating from 8th grade today! I'm VERY proud of her. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it while you can...before you know it she'll be graduating from high school...then college :shock:
Click to expand...


I know.....seems like just yesterday she was starting preschool!


----------



## BassAddict

Welp its Friday again................. :evil: That means Monday is right around the corner!  =D> :LOL2:


----------



## BassGeek54

So fender, when Monday is a holiday do you hate Tuesday? Just trying to figure if is the day or just the end of the weekend that you hate so much. :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

Fox Chain Fishing Tournament is Sunday. Partner and I are ready to go. Hope it doesn't rain. I hate fishing in the rain. Singing in the rain is OK, fishing... not so much


----------



## Jim

Crap! Another Monday...........This one started all wrong. :lol:


----------



## Popeye

Partner and I finished second in the Fox Chain tourney in the Walleye division. Payout more than covered entry fees, launch fee, gas, bait, lunch and drinks. A 17-7/8" walleye was our big fish.


----------



## Jim

Popeye said:


> Partner and I finished second in the Fox Chain tourney in the Walleye division. Payout more than covered entry fees, launch fee, gas, bait, lunch and drinks. A 17-7/8" walleye was our big fish.




Congrats popeye! We need some pictures!


----------



## BassGeek54

Hey congrats Popeye!!! =D>


----------



## BassGeek54

Hey guys...I took my boat out yesterday for its maiden voyage. As most of you know this is my first boat ever and thanks to you guys and all the great tips and advice I launched it and retrieved it by myself with no issues. I did learn that I should take a towel and wear shorts because rolling up your jeans is a pain. Now if it ever stops raining for more than a day I can get to work on extending my front deck back about 18".


----------



## one100grand

BassGeek54 said:


> So fender, when Monday is a holiday do you hate Tuesday? Just trying to figure if is the day or just the end of the weekend that you hate so much. :LOL2:


 :-k 

I'd never thought about that! Personally, I love Mondays, there's always work to catch up on because people buy houses on the weekends.


----------



## Popeye

Jim said:


> Congrats popeye! We need some pictures!



Here's a report

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=19909


----------



## Hooky1420

Anyone know of a good raindance to do? We are suffering from a drought of epic proportions down here in south florida. Yesterday, I was driving by a residential canal and I saw docked boats sitting in mud! Everglades is down about 4 feet and Lake Okeechobee is only at 10 feet right now, with no rain in sight! If this keeps up, my brother's fishing trip down from Ohio in August is going to be all beach and no fishing...


----------



## Hooky1420

Jim said:


> bcbouy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has been giving me the buzz for years.I have no idea what a haircut costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! :LOL2:
> 
> My borther in law dared me to shave my head in 2002. Still have not grown it back.
Click to expand...


In 1994, my mom got sick of paying for haircuts every week or so. She bought me my own set of Wahl trimmers for $75 and I've been using them ever since. Its hard to screw up a bald buzzcut, even when doing it by yourself!


----------



## fender66

Hooky1420 said:


> Anyone know of a good raindance to do? We are suffering from a drought of epic proportions down here in south florida. Yesterday, I was driving by a residential canal and I saw docked boats sitting in mud! Everglades is down about 4 feet and Lake Okeechobee is only at 10 feet right now, with no rain in sight! If this keeps up, my brother's fishing trip down from Ohio in August is going to be all beach and no fishing...



You can have all the rain that we don't want anymore. But..you'd better put your galoshes on! Most of our waters are 10' high or more. Some....lots more.


----------



## bcbouy

we're growing gills up here. 1 day sun,6 days rain.since last october.spring will show eventually.


----------



## SVOMike86

Theres a fly in my room and I have no swatter. I'm about to go nuts.


----------



## fender66

I've about had enough.....I need to start saying NO.

Sure...I can do that.


----------



## poolie

fender66 said:


> I've about had enough.....I need to start saying NO.
> 
> Sure...I can do that.



It gets easier and easier each time you do it. After having a stomach ulcer in my 20's I've learned how to do it.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> I've about had enough.....I need to start saying NO.
> 
> Sure...I can do that.



Yeaaaaa, when you get done doing what your doing, im gonna need you to wash and fold a load of laundry and mow the lawn Thanks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've about had enough.....I need to start saying NO.
> 
> Sure...I can do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaaaa, when you get done doing what your doing, im gonna need you to wash and fold a load of laundry and mow the lawn Thanks :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


Happy to oblige. 

Doh...there I go again #-o


----------



## one100grand

MY WIFE GOT INTO GWU!!!!! They sent her an email of acceptance yesterday!!!!!!



The first sentence was a congratulations....the second was pertaining to paying for school...this is exciting, but expensive :shock:


----------



## fender66

one100grand said:


> MY WIFE GOT INTO GWU!!!!! They sent her an email of acceptance yesterday!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The first sentence was a congratulations....the second was pertaining to paying for school...this is exciting, but expensive :shock:



Congrats to her...and you too.


----------



## Jim

Fake I'm sure, but still funny.


----------



## fender66

Here come the Tornadoes......again! #-o [-o<


----------



## bcbouy

SVOMike86 said:


> Theres a fly in my room and I have no swatter. I'm about to go nuts.


ever notice how they fly in a square pattern?


----------



## Jim

Cmon Bruins! Please, Please, Please end the series tonight! [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Jim




----------



## fender66

Don't think I'd eat that! Reminds me of this! :shock:


----------



## Jim

Have some time to kill? Of course you do if you are reading this. :LOL2: 

You need to check out this site if you want to laugh your butt off. There is some strong language though.....FYI

https://dontevenreply.com/

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Have some time to kill? Of course you do if you are reading this. :LOL2:
> 
> You need to check out this site if you want to laugh your butt off. There is some strong language though.....FYI
> 
> https://dontevenreply.com/
> 
> :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:



Been there...done that. Wasted way too much time. Very funny though. :mrgreen:


----------



## one100grand

Jim said:


>



I need to find out where this fish lives, it seems like it would be easier to catch!


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> Have some time to kill? Of course you do if you are reading this. :LOL2:
> 
> You need to check out this site if you want to laugh your butt off. There is some strong language though.....FYI
> 
> https://dontevenreply.com/
> 
> :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:



Don't do it!!!!!!!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

BassAddict said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have some time to kill? Of course you do if you are reading this. :LOL2:
> 
> You need to check out this site if you want to laugh your butt off. There is some strong language though.....FYI
> 
> https://dontevenreply.com/
> 
> :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do it!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


TOO late,I already did. Agreed,it was a waste of time,but it was funny.


----------



## russ010

Just got finished doing the final deal on my home refinance... man what a relief!

Now is a good time to get it done too.. I went from a 6.125% (from March 2007) to a 4.25%, both 30 year fixed loans... savings to me -- over $300 per month! (and NO closing costs or out of pocket expenses, nor rolled into the balance of the loan!!)

I wouldn't have done it, but my current mortgage company just got their 3rd strike when they double drafted my bank account due to a "system glitch".... that "system glitch" cost me over $3,000 (I did get it back) but still, that was enough for me to commit murder over the phone when I got someone who spoke english and was American! (no offense to those who speak a different language)


----------



## Jim

Just did mine too and was able to save $260 per month. I am so happy. :lol:


----------



## fender66

russ010 said:


> Just got finished doing the final deal on my home refinance... man what a relief!
> 
> Now is a good time to get it done too.. I went from a 6.125% (from March 2007) to a 4.25%, both 30 year fixed loans... savings to me -- over $300 per month! (and NO closing costs or out of pocket expenses, nor rolled into the balance of the loan!!)
> 
> I wouldn't have done it, but my current mortgage company just got their 3rd strike when they double drafted my bank account due to a "system glitch".... that "system glitch" cost me over $3,000 (I did get it back) but still, that was enough for me to commit murder over the phone when I got someone who spoke english and was American! (no offense to those who speak a different language)



Good for you....I feel your pain too and feel the same way. There's a lot that can be done with $300 a month! BTW....I speak a different language.....if "redneck" counts as a language. :roll:


----------



## russ010

fender66 said:


> BTW....I speak a different language.....if "redneck" counts as a language. :roll:



Me too... and REDNECK is what they got - along with some "sailor" language (even though I'm Air Force, I can hang with the best of them on the right day  )


----------



## one100grand

DISCLAIMER - This is not financial advise and if you have questions, you should seek the advise of a professional to discuss your situation individually. 

As a mortgage professional, I can tell you that it's a very good time to refinance. Rates are very low and you might be able to save a bunch of money by doing so. If you can afford to pay extra into your mortgage every month toward the principal, it will pay dividends-so if you're used to paying a certain amount every month & refinance, you might want to consider continuing to pay the same dollar amount even if you're able to reduce your monthly payments.


----------



## poolie

... and the best reason of all to refinance the mortgage.... more bait monkey money!


----------



## BassAddict

poolie said:


> ... and the best reason of all to refinance the mortgage.... more bait monkey money!



LONG LIVE the BAIT MONKEY!! =D> =D>


----------



## poolie

Dying to go fishing this weekend but have 1500sq ft of sod to lay. Had my in-ground pool removed last week and now have a 40x60 Georgia red clay mud puddle in my back yard. Half of the spot will get sod and half will become my much wanted raised bed veggie garden.


----------



## fender66

poolie said:


> Dying to go fishing this weekend but have 1500sq ft of sod to lay. Had my in-ground pool removed last week and now have a 40x60 Georgia red clay mud puddle in my back yard. Half of the spot will get sod and half will become my much wanted raised bed veggie garden.




Fill it with water and largemouth bass! Then you can fish all the time. You could probably even float your tin in it. Then.....instead of asking your wife if you can go fishing...you can just say, "I'll be in the back yard". :wink:


----------



## poolie

fender66 said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dying to go fishing this weekend but have 1500sq ft of sod to lay. Had my in-ground pool removed last week and now have a 40x60 Georgia red clay mud puddle in my back yard. Half of the spot will get sod and half will become my much wanted raised bed veggie garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fill it with water and largemouth bass! Then you can fish all the time. You could probably even float your tin in it. Then.....instead of asking your wife if you can go fishing...you can just say, "I'll be in the back yard". :wink:
Click to expand...


Had I not wanted a garden and was afraid I'd eventually wind up with a drowned dog (greyhounds don't float... I already found that out) I would have turned it into my own personal bass pond.

Much to my neighbor's amusement, I used to pull the boat over next to the pool and do a little backyard fishing. It was very cool to be able to see the action of various baits. Helped me visualize what was happening in a read situation. Didn't catch too much, but that's not much different than my normal fishing adventures.


----------



## Jim

I pray to the hockey Gods that after tonights game we see this....







On the way to this:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> I pray to the hockey Gods that after tonights game we see this....



Hmmmmm......I wonder.......Do hockey gods have a full set of teeth? :mrgreen:


----------



## bearsphan3.14

No, they look like this.


----------



## bcbouy

end of the second,and this game suuucks.cant wait for the canucks to kick some ass.


----------



## BassAddict

Hidden contest! Guess who this is and receive an enhanced ata boy!

*everyone eligible except Ahab*


----------



## Jim

That is Billy Blanks!


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> That is Billy Blanks!



*ATA BOY!!!!!!* :LOL2:

More details later!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar?


----------



## hossthehermit

Looks like the guy that gave POTUS the Joplin tour.


----------



## one100grand

poolie said:


> Much to my neighbor's amusement, I used to pull the boat over next to the pool and do a little backyard fishing. It was very cool to be able to see the action of various baits. Helped me visualize what was happening in a read situation. Didn't catch too much, but that's not much different than my normal fishing adventures.



That's my favorite part of having a swimming pool...getting to see the exact actions of lures in varying depths really is terrific. My neighbor had a swimming pool, but the bottom ripped out on it a couple of times & he just let a foot or two of dirty water get into the bottom - I was going to take a few sunfish and throw em in one night, but his dogs never let me...


----------



## Jim

Even the amish represent! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Even the amish represent! :LOL2:



Love it! =D>


----------



## one100grand

How many Amish members do you think we have?


----------



## Jim

one100grand said:


> How many Amish members do you think we have?



not enough! :lol:


----------



## one100grand

Jim said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Amish members do you think we have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not enough! :lol:
Click to expand...


Obviously we need to fund a TV marketing campaign throughout Pennsylvania for them.


----------



## Jim

one100grand said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Amish members do you think we have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not enough! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously we need to fund a TV marketing campaign throughout Pennsylvania for them.
Click to expand...



Do they even watch TV? :lol:


----------



## SVOMike86

Well if they don't watch TV, then definitely some more internet advertising...


----------



## one100grand

SVOMike86 said:


> Well if they don't watch TV, then definitely some more internet advertising...



I'm sure if we started a mass media campaign, we could easily get the lion share of Amish users.


----------



## BassGeek54

I wonder if it is hard to get the horse to back down the boat ramp?


----------



## KMixson

one100grand said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Amish members do you think we have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not enough! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously we need to fund a TV marketing campaign throughout Pennsylvania for them.
Click to expand...


Why don't we place flyers in all of the car dealerships in Pennsylvania also.


----------



## bcbouy

just go to their website


----------



## one100grand

BassGeek54 said:


> I wonder if it is hard to get the horse to back down the boat ramp?



:roflmao: :LOL22: :roflmao: 

You Win =D>


----------



## one100grand

bcbouy said:


> just go to their website



www.amish.com actually exists and it isn't porn!


----------



## bcbouy

:LOL2: ,did you really look that up ?


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## poolie

Sitting in Gatlinburg TN with a bunch of Greyhounds.


----------



## fender66

poolie said:


> Sitting in Gatlinburg TN with a bunch of Greyhounds.



Sitting at work with a bunch of Idiots. :LOL2:


----------



## poolie

fender66 said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting in Gatlinburg TN with a bunch of Greyhounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting at work with a bunch of Idiots. :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha... I'd rather be with my hounds


----------



## fender66

95 degrees outside. Feels more like HELL! :twisted: 

65 people due here any time now. #-o


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> 95 degrees outside. Feels more like HELL! :twisted:
> 
> 65 people due here any time now. #-o



Brrrr that sounds down right chilly compared to good ole no where MS


----------



## fender66

How do you get rid of loser, unemployed, drug addicted, crazy-insane, trash people that live on your street and bring property levels down? My wife has informed me that the fire department, ambulances and cops are there again today!


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> How do you get rid of loser, unemployed, drug addicted, crazy-insane, trash people that live on your street and bring property levels down? My wife has informed me that the fire department, ambulances and cops are there again today!



Hey, sounds like some of my clients =D>


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> How do you get rid of loser, unemployed, drug addicted, crazy-insane, trash people that live on your street and bring property levels down? My wife has informed me that the fire department, ambulances and cops are there again today!



Just move me in next door............................................. oh wait your worried about your property value......................never mind :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get rid of loser, unemployed, drug addicted, crazy-insane, trash people that live on your street and bring property levels down? My wife has informed me that the fire department, ambulances and cops are there again today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just move me in next door............................................. oh wait your worried about your property value......................never mind :LOL2: :LOL2:
Click to expand...


I'd welcome you with open arms and sight unseen!

These people, unemployed and all have a couple horses (no idea how they afford that either) that they keep in their garage in the winter time. I have no idea where they go in the summer.

All I can say is.......


----------



## poolie

fender66 said:


> My wife has informed me that the fire department, ambulances and cops are there again today!



If you're lucky they'll remove themselves from the gene pool... sounds like they're trying.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get rid of loser, unemployed, drug addicted, crazy-insane, trash people that live on your street and bring property levels down? My wife has informed me that the fire department, ambulances and cops are there again today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just move me in next door............................................. oh wait your worried about your property value......................never mind :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd welcome you with open arms and sight unseen!
Click to expand...


Hehehehe watch what you wish for, when we move next year ill be sure to suggest Fenton is added to the list :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

> How do you get rid of loser, unemployed, drug addicted, crazy-insane, trash people that live on your street and bring property levels down? My wife has informed me that the fire department, ambulances and cops are there again today! :cry
> 
> Just move me in next door............................................. oh wait your worried about your property value......................never mind :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> I'd welcome you with open arms and sight unseen!
> 
> Hehehehe watch what you wish for, when we move next year ill be sure to suggest Fenton is added to the list :LOL2:



If you did move to my street....I'd even be able to give you a job. I need someone to wash my cars and guard my trash cans. The pay isn't great, but the benefits of being able to fish with me whenever you want is priceless :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> How do you get rid of loser, unemployed, drug addicted, crazy-insane, trash people that live on your street and bring property levels down? My wife has informed me that the fire department, ambulances and cops are there again today! :cry
> 
> Just move me in next door............................................. oh wait your worried about your property value......................never mind :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> I'd welcome you with open arms and sight unseen!
> 
> Hehehehe watch what you wish for, when we move next year ill be sure to suggest Fenton is added to the list :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you did move to my street....I'd even be able to give you a job. I need someone to wash my cars and guard my trash cans. The pay isn't great, but the benefits of being able to fish with me whenever you want is priceless :LOL2: :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Nice, This job description is much like my current one but yours includes an all I can eat buffet!!!!!!!!!!!! My only question is WHERE DO I SIGN :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

fender66 said:


> How do you get rid of loser, unemployed, drug addicted, crazy-insane, trash people that live on your street and bring property levels down? My wife has informed me that the fire department, ambulances and cops are there again today!




at 3AM when the rest of the world is asleep. 8)


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get rid of loser, unemployed, drug addicted, crazy-insane, trash people that live on your street and bring property levels down? My wife has informed me that the fire department, ambulances and cops are there again today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 3AM when the rest of the world is asleep. 8)
Click to expand...


:LMFAO:


----------



## one100grand

Do what the city of San Diego did...buy them bus tickets to LA...it's not the cheapest way to go, but it sure gets them out of your hair.


----------



## FishingCop

one100grand said:


> Do what the city of San Diego did...buy them bus tickets to LA...it's not the cheapest way to go, but it sure gets them out of your hair.



Ha, ha, reminds me of how we got rid of transients, bums, homeless, etc. 20 years ago, there was an all night restaurant about 5 miles away out in the middle of nowhere, about 3 miles from the next town over. We'd put them in the back of the squad, drop them off in the parking lot and beat feet back to town - ha, closer for them to get to the other town than back to ours. After that place closed, we'd sneak then into another town in an unmarked car and drop them off in some parking lot   Kept them out of our town


----------



## fender66

FishingCop said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do what the city of San Diego did...buy them bus tickets to LA...it's not the cheapest way to go, but it sure gets them out of your hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, ha, reminds me of how we got rid of transients, bums, homeless, etc. 20 years ago, there was an all night restaurant about 5 miles away out in the middle of nowhere, about 3 miles from the next town over. We'd put them in the back of the squad, drop them off in the parking lot and beat feet back to town - ha, closer for them to get to the other town than back to ours. After that place closed, we'd sneak then into another town in an unmarked car and drop them off in some parking lot   Kept them out of our town
Click to expand...


Police work at it's finest. Cracks me up! Why don't we see that stuff on all the TV cop shows?


----------



## FishingCop

fender66 said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do what the city of San Diego did...buy them bus tickets to LA...it's not the cheapest way to go, but it sure gets them out of your hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, ha, reminds me of how we got rid of transients, bums, homeless, etc. 20 years ago, there was an all night restaurant about 5 miles away out in the middle of nowhere, about 3 miles from the next town over. We'd put them in the back of the squad, drop them off in the parking lot and beat feet back to town - ha, closer for them to get to the other town than back to ours. After that place closed, we'd sneak then into another town in an unmarked car and drop them off in some parking lot   Kept them out of our town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Police work at it's finest. Cracks me up! Why don't we see that stuff on all the TV cop shows?
Click to expand...


Not exciting enough - ha, the real question is where do they come up with their technical advisers????? The stuff on the cop shows is so, so, sooooo unreal and outrageous - gotta have it entertaining, right?????


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Another near scorcher today. 97 degrees today,a new record. Too hot, too early in the year. I'm not complaining about it though, I love it. If I didn't,I would get me some inside job in the A/C, and then whine about it when I go outside,like my wife does. I'm just hoping that the temps have somewhat leveled off for a while.


----------



## bcbouy

jumped out of my boat at the boat ramp and came down right on the edge and rolled my ankle .its been 8 days and i still cant walk.


----------



## Jim

bcbouy said:


> jumped out of my boat at the boat ramp and came down right on the edge and rolled my ankle .its been 8 days and i still cant walk.



ouch!


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Another near scorcher today. 97 degrees today,a new record. Too hot, too early in the year. I'm not complaining about it though, I love it. If I didn't,I would get me some inside job in the A/C, and then whine about it when I go outside,like my wife does. I'm just hoping that the temps have somewhat leveled off for a while.



Rain is on the way....just in time for the weekend and tourney I'm fishing with my daughter at Mark Twain. Hope we catch a lot of bass!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

fender66 said:


> Rain is on the way....just in time for the weekend and tourney I'm fishing with my daughter at Mark Twain. Hope we catch a lot of bass!




Hope you do good in the Tourney Chris,Also that the rains stay away.

I'm hoping the rains here at home are evening rains,that way I can get to work this weekend.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rain is on the way....just in time for the weekend and tourney I'm fishing with my daughter at Mark Twain. Hope we catch a lot of bass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you do good in the Tourney Chris,Also that the rains stay away.
> 
> I'm hoping the rains here at home are evening rains,that way I can get to work this weekend.
Click to expand...


Thanks Steve....I'll give a report next week.


----------



## wasilvers

https://www.wisn.com/traffic/28213074/detail.html

I'm sure this boat will be on craigslist later (having only Minor scratches and needs some lower unit work). Too bad his trailer came off, I wonder what happened to the chains?


----------



## fender66

wasilvers said:


> https://www.wisn.com/traffic/28213074/detail.html
> 
> I'm sure this boat will be on craigslist later (having only Minor scratches and needs some lower unit work). Too bad his trailer came off, I wonder what happened to the chains?



Coming back from a fishing trip a couple months ago I was driving a winding 2 lane road through a small town and some poor guy had his new truck and new boat in someone's front yard. The problem was he had to go through a ditch that was about 4 feet deep to get where he was. Tore his truck up and his big shiny glass boat was sitting half off the trailer. Felt bad for him cause I'm betting he either got cut off or was falling asleep. And I doubt that old man was texting. He could have been, but he didn't look like he fit that bill.

Hate seeing stuff like that!


----------



## Jim




----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


>



With the Bruins winning it all ones got to wonder will we ever see Jim again???? Or will he go M.I.A on this night of long awaited and well deserved debauchery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Brewing tonight, camping and fishing Elk Neck all weekend. Yea, Yea, Yea
Have a happy fathers day weekend. I know I will


----------



## one100grand

Wading the Rappahanock for smallmouth tomorrow - first smallie trip of the year! I've been sorting my gear all week and putting together a backpack...can't wait


----------



## bcbouy

talked the wife into a mini road trip. going kokanee fishin for the weekend


----------



## one100grand

I had the roughest trip I've ever had...Saturday we waded the river (which due to the water levels was essentially like rock climbing in the water); which was ok, then after I took a little nap after getting home, I got up only to have my legs cramp up so badly that it pulled my hamstrings. I was pretty much out of commission yesterday and am limping in to work today. We had a pretty good time, but I feel like I'm getting old...I might not be able to make trips like that any more :?


----------



## wasilvers

A few days ago, a guy parked his boat by his garage and left it. His battery sparked(something electrical happened with the boat) and set the boat on fire, which set the garage on fire, which burned up his whole house. $300k loss. I'm unhooking the batteries from now on.


----------



## fender66

That could happen to you if you park your cars in the garage.


----------



## fender66

Just ran across this picture from a fishing show I attended with my daughter earlier this year. Thought it was fun enough to share. Russell was incredibly nice and we were able to talk with him for quite a while.


----------



## fender66

I don't want to work anymore today! :roll:


----------



## SVOMike86

My roomate has a condition where his jaw pops when he chews. He is watching a movie with headphones on, laughing hysterically, and eating pringles by the can. His popping jaw makes me want to shoot him in the face. I know this is a common problem, but it is DRIVING ME INSANE!


----------



## BassGeek54

> I don't want to work anymore today!



I don't want to work any more ever....I want to retire and fish everyday for the rest of my life. Ain't gonna happen for awhile though. I did ask my son if he wanted to start a charter service in Fla or the Outer Banks though.


----------



## fender66

BassGeek54 said:


> I don't want to work anymore today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to work any more ever....I want to retire and fish everyday for the rest of my life. Ain't gonna happen for awhile though. I did ask my son if he wanted to start a charter service in Fla or the Outer Banks though.
Click to expand...

+ 10...but I don't want to instantly age 15 years to do it. :LOL2:


----------



## bcbouy

one more week of work,then were heading into the mountains for a whole month.its gonna be a long week.


----------



## BassAddict

dreamt I had hair last night, it was a beautiful dream.................................................. Then I woke up shivering from the fan blowing on my stubbly dome. Man I miss my hair!!!!!!!!


----------



## poolie

BassAddict said:


> dreamt I had hair last night, it was a beautiful dream.................................................. Then I woke up shivering from the fan blowing on my stubbly dome. Man I miss my hair!!!!!!!!



Had mine buzzed down to 1/4" yesterday just as an act of solidarity


----------



## ROBB

14 days until Sioux Narrows.......wow my first Tweet!


----------



## Jim

ROBB said:


> 14 days until Sioux Narrows.......wow my first Tweet!


 :LOL2: 

What is Sioux Narrows?


----------



## ROBB

Jim said:


> ROBB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14 days until Sioux Narrows.......wow my first Tweet!
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2:
> 
> What is Sioux Narrows?
Click to expand...


Sioux Narrows is located in Ontario Canada on Lake of the Woods


----------



## Waterwings

SVOMike86 said:


> My roomate has a condition where his jaw pops when he chews. He is watching a movie with headphones on, laughing hysterically, and eating pringles by the can. His popping jaw makes me want to shoot him in the face. I know this is a common problem, but it is DRIVING ME INSANE!




I'm bettin' it would make ya crazy. Got any ear-muffs or ear plugs? 


Duct tape?...........................for him. :twisted:


----------



## fender66

Drove right by Bass Pro headquarters yesterday in Springfield, MO. and didn't have time to stop! That store is huge and covers many, many square blocks. I'm surprised it doesn't have it's own zip code!


----------



## BassGeek54

> Drove right by Bass Pro headquarters yesterday in Springfield, MO. and didn't have time to stop!



All I can say is that you must be the KING of will power. If I go that close I would stay over night if I had to so I could go there.


----------



## fender66

BassGeek54 said:


> Drove right by Bass Pro headquarters yesterday in Springfield, MO. and didn't have time to stop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is that you must be the KING of will power. If I go that close I would stay over night if I had to so I could go there.
Click to expand...


My wife was sitting right next to me.....so I was really trumped by the Queen! :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassGeek54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drove right by Bass Pro headquarters yesterday in Springfield, MO. and didn't have time to stop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is that you must be the KING of will power. If I go that close I would stay over night if I had to so I could go there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife was sitting right next to me.....so I was really trumped by the Queen! :LOL2:
Click to expand...


That's when u stage an impending mechanical failure and come up with a reason why you NEED to go inside :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

> That's when u stage an impending mechanical failure and come up with a reason why you NEED to go inside :LOL2:



I've learned from my mistake. Thanks guys for setting me straight.

TinBoats support group ROCKS! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings

Heck of a day today. The Keurig coffee maker we ordered arrived today, _and_, I went on the Nicoderm patch (before the Keurig arrived :roll: ) to try (_once again_) and kick the habit. Damn, I always enjoyed a cigarette with my coffee. ](*,)


----------



## Dragonman

Waterwings said:


> Heck of a day today. The Keurig coffee maker we ordered arrived today, _and_, I went on the Nicoderm patch (before the Keurig arrived :roll: ) to try (_once again_) and kick the habit. Damn, I always enjoyed a cigarette with my coffee. ](*,)




I have quit several times and always end up going back to the smokes.


----------



## Waterwings

Second day on the patch. Needed something to do so I braved the 100 degree heat index and spent two hours outside weed-eating. I'm whooped now! :shock:

Oh, enjoying the Keurig coffee maker also. Tried the "My K-Cup" filter that came with it, where you can grind your own beans and make a cup of coffee. It was okay, but wasn't worth the effort. Guess I may have to experiment with the amount of grounds to put in it.


----------



## Dragonman

Good luck man, hope it works for you.


----------



## Waterwings

Dragonman said:


> Good luck man, hope it works for you.




Thanks  . I've failed many times before, but gonna give it more of a try this time. Compared to the cost of buying cigarettes, the patches are cheaper in the long run, and hopefully it'll end the habit for good.


----------



## fender66

I'll send a few prayers for strength for you and patience for everyone around you. :mrgreen: 

[-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Waterwings

fender66 said:


> I'll send a few prayers for strength for you and patience for everyone around you. :mrgreen:
> 
> [-o< [-o< [-o<




Thanks  . People have been staying away from me lately, lol.


----------



## ROBB

I have quit several times and always end up going back to the smokes.[/quote]

Are you familiar with the Uncle Buck program?

Smoked for 20 years on and off
Dipping now, then to cigars, then pipes.

After that I will retire, no more drug screens then on to bongs.


----------



## Waterwings

9th day w/o a cigarette! Still using the Nicoderm CQ, which definitely helps take the edge off, but have found I can't be around people while they're smoking, because of the desire to smoke one. Oh, went swimming earlier today for about 3 hours with the family and the dang patch stayed on. :shock: . I have 4 patches left in this box of phase 1, then on to phase 2 (a weaker dose) on Sunday.


----------



## Jim

Good for you man! Think of all the money you saved in just 9 days, multiply that by a year. You feeling any better yet?


----------



## Waterwings

Jim said:


> Good for you man! Think of all the money you saved in just 9 days, multiply that by a year. You feeling any better yet?




Thanks  . Yep, do feel better as far as not getting winded so quickly anymore. The dang patches make me a bit hyper sometimes, or it could just be the withdrawal from not getting nicotine from a cigarette anymore. As far as saving money, between my wife and I both quitting, we've saved around $75 in just 9 days  .


----------



## linehand

Awesome man! It's a good feeling to take a deep breath and not cough. And you are beating the chemical pushers in the suits. That was my motivation to quit.


----------



## fender66

> Thanks  . Yep, do feel better as far as not getting winded so quickly anymore. The dang patches make me a bit hyper sometimes, or it could just be the withdrawal from not getting nicotine from a cigarette anymore. As far as saving money, between my wife and I both quitting, we've saved around $75 in just 9 days  .




Awesome job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jim

my new favorite!







https://www.buybonesuckin.com/


----------



## Jim

:LOL2: 
Yes or no?

Should I attempt an underwater video with my droid phone in a ziplock bag? I will only be 3-4 feet under water.


----------



## linehand

I would try it with the wifes first.


----------



## Jim

linehand said:


> I would try it with the wifes first.



Mine is provided from work. Hers is older than Captain Ahabs. Its like one of those brick phones, it does not do video. She will be upgrading shortly. :lol:


----------



## linehand

Yep. My wife has a Walmart 9.99 unit. It might even be rotary. Definately no camera.
As long as they will replace it. Spend the extra .50c on name brand bags. :lol: 
Cant wait to see the vid.


----------



## Codeman

Why is it the one day of the week I can possibly enjoy myself they call for rain??????? Luckily the weathermen don't know what they are talking about anyway. LOL


----------



## fender66

Codeman said:


> Why is it the one day of the week I can possibly enjoy myself they call for rain??????? Luckily the weathermen don't know what they are talking about anyway. LOL



Send that rain this way. I'll take it today since I'm at work.


----------



## Codeman

Nothing here today, I was referring to Saturday. LOL


----------



## Crankworm

Jim said:


> :LOL2:
> Yes or no?
> 
> Should I attempt an underwater video with my droid phone in a ziplock bag? I will only be 3-4 feet under water.




I think this is a brilliant idea and since I'm heading out fishing in the morning I already packed a ziploc. I also thought I should back up my pictures on to the computer just in case. It turns out I have 1,353 pictures saved on my phone dating back 3 years.


----------



## Jim

My new ride......................


----------



## fender66

SWEEEEET....but, will it float?


----------



## Crankworm

Crankworm said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2:
> Yes or no?
> 
> Should I attempt an underwater video with my droid phone in a ziplock bag? I will only be 3-4 feet under water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a brilliant idea and since I'm heading out fishing in the morning I already packed a ziploc. I also thought I should back up my pictures on to the computer just in case. It turns out I have 1,353 pictures saved on my phone dating back 3 years.
Click to expand...


I was so busy not catching fish I forgot to try it, maybe next time out


----------



## Jim

Next time you need a fork and only have paper clips. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

Almost 8pm and its 97, Heat index says it feels like 114, I'm really getting tired of this $h!±......


----------



## Jim

BassAddict said:


> Almost 8pm and its 97, Heat index says it feels like 114, I'm really getting tired of this $h!±......



shave your head, It will keep you cool. 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Next time you need a fork and only have paper clips. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:





=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Almost 8pm and its 97, Heat index says it feels like 114, I'm really getting tired of this $h!±......



Feel your pain. Yesterday in St. Louis, the Heat index was 118. Oddly enough.....I'm part reptile and I enjoy the heat much more than the cold. I'm save my complaining for winter! Hang in there!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 8pm and its 97, Heat index says it feels like 114, I'm really getting tired of this $h!±......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel your pain. Yesterday in St. Louis, the Heat index was 118. Oddly enough.....I'm part reptile and I enjoy the heat much more than the cold. I'm save my complaining for winter! Hang in there!
Click to expand...


Im the same way, I deal with the heat much better than with the cold, but enough is enough!!!


----------



## Waterwings

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 8pm and its 97, Heat index says it feels like 114, I'm really getting tired of this $h!±......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel your pain. Yesterday in St. Louis, the Heat index was 118. Oddly enough.....I'm part reptile and I enjoy the heat much more than the cold. I'm save my complaining for winter! Hang in there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im the same way, I deal with the heat much better than with the cold, but enough is enough!!!
Click to expand...



Just copied from the local weather forecast:



> "...HIGH TEMPERATURES IN THE MIDDLE 90S TO AROUND 100...COUPLED WITH HIGH HUMIDITY LEVELS... WILL RESULT IN PEAK HEAT INDEX VALUES AT OR ABOVE 110 FOR SEVERAL HOURS THIS AFTERNOON..."



I never thought Kentucky would become part of the tropics, but apparently it has. :shock:


----------



## one100grand

I'd complain about our oppressive heat here, but I've learned it only puts me in a crummy mood. I look at the upside of it as my tomatoes flourish & bear fruit.....my first Mr Stripey's are almost ready to pick - they're about the size of a small pumpkin with similar color!

Also on a lighter note - vacation starts on Sunday!!!! First time we've gone anywhere or done anything for over 2 years....flying into Denver and driving to Montana. I can't wait to get to the mountains and do some hiking!

\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ :fishing:


----------



## linehand

Rant / whine: I'm sitting here at my desk looking out the window. My rant is, here rolls up a worthless ex-con husband to one of our secretaries. Today on a new Harley, yesterday in a new Ford pickup. He doesn't work, plays cards or golfs all day drinking and drugging. He is on disability for a similar injury as mine (pelvis). Collecting SS which he probably never paid into. And has a script for pot. What is our country coming to? He sued someone and he was drunk at the time of his "accident".Maybe I wouldnt be so sour if he fished.


----------



## fender66

That's a legitimate rant!


----------



## Waterwings

6:17 pm here, and the heat index is _still_ at 110 degrees! :shock: . Thunderstorm warnings for the evening forecast, which only add to the sauna effect.


----------



## BassAddict

All this heat reminds me of a chameleon I use to have as a pet, i came home from school one day only to find him char-broiled on his heat rock. Please do not let this become my fate in the morning [-o< [-o< [-o< night all!


----------



## Jim

:LOL2: 

I took a dip in the pool and then walked in to the Air conditioned house. Tonight I will sleep with 2 goose down blankets instead of the usual one.





:LOL2: 
JK


----------



## Waterwings

Spent 45 minutes standing on the blacktop street at school helping direct traffic (parents picking up kids) after freshman orientation this afternoon. It was hot, and definitely sucked.


----------



## fender66

Waterwings said:


> Spent 45 minutes standing on the blacktop street at school helping direct traffic (parents picking up kids) after freshman orientation this afternoon. It was hot, and definitely sucked.



Dang that's early...my kids don't start back until the 18th.


----------



## Jim

Mine start on the 30th


----------



## Waterwings

fender66 said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent 45 minutes standing on the blacktop street at school helping direct traffic (parents picking up kids) after freshman orientation this afternoon. It was hot, and definitely sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang that's early...my kids don't start back until the 18th.
Click to expand...





Jim said:


> Mine start on the 30th





Official first day here (for the students) is next Wednesday, the 10th. Plus, we _always_ have snow days to make up, which takes us into June of every year........but this is the last year I'll have to deal with that nonsense (makeup days). :twisted:


----------



## one100grand

1 more day of work...please let it go quickly.... [-o<


----------



## nathanielrthomas

I keep looking for the "like" button on here....damn facebook


----------



## BassAddict

nathanielrthomas said:


> I keep looking for the "like" button on here....damn facebook




My facebook profile pic


----------



## nathanielrthomas

BassAddict said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep looking for the "like" button on here....damn facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My facebook profile pic
Click to expand...


----------



## fender66

Dang....I miss my boat! I want it fixed right NOW!

but, I'm so glad my fishing partner has his boat


----------



## Jim




----------



## BassAddict

Come on September! Sons of anarchy premiere on the 6th, football on the 11th, better fishing weather. I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcbouy

i noticed on my switch panel,insted of bilge pump it says bigle pump.damn offshore quality. its gonna drive me nuts every time i look at it.


----------



## Jim

bcbouy said:


> i noticed on my switch panel,insted of bilge pump it says bigle pump.damn offshore quality. its gonna drive me nuts every time i look at it.


 :LOL2: 
ostpics:


----------



## fender66

TGIF!


----------



## 200racing

in honor of the current trivia topic


----------



## Jim




----------



## Waterwings

:shock: Ouch!


----------



## shinerman77

that ought to be some tender meat


----------



## wihil

Never understood the deal/hype with bass until this last weekend - smallies rock!!! I may have found a new fav fish.

C


----------



## fender66

[youtube]vjqIJW_Qr3c[/youtube]


----------



## Jim

Say goodbye to stability issues...............


----------



## fender66

Those aren't for stability. They are "Purchased Separately" options. One is a livewell and the other a cooler for your ice and beer! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

fender66 said:


> Those aren't for stability. They are "Purchased Separately" options. One is a livewell and the other a cooler for your ice and beer! :LOL2:


 :LOL2: =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jim

Glutton for punishment..........Look what I just ordered from Down under! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Dang....I've been in such a bad mood for so long I'm getting sick of myself.

I think I may be going through "the change"! :shock:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Everyone on the East Coast,Take care the next few days.


----------



## BassGeek54

I was telling my wife yesterday that I am having a happy hangover. On Monday we went to Marburg Lake to celebrate or 19th anniversary with a nice peaceful day on the lake and I caught this little guy.






Then on Tuesday I took my unregistered and untitled trailer to the inspection place and it passed. They gave me all of the paperwork and I took it directly to PennDOT and gave them a check with the paperwork. They told me I will have the registration, title and vin plate within the next 2 weeks. 

It was a very nice week.


----------



## Jim

That's great!


----------



## Waterwings

The temps were a little cooler today, and my garage wasn't a sauna. So, I decided it needed cleaning/straightening-up a bit, and damn....................I found my boat under all that stuff! :shock:


----------



## linehand

Safe journeys for all of the lineman and crews away from their families restoring power to the East coast.


----------



## Jim

Be thankful for what you have, even if it is next to nothing. No amount of money can solve all your problems.


----------



## SVOMike86

Even if the worst happens, he will certainly go down as one of the most influential men of the century.


----------



## fender66

CANCER SUCKS!


----------



## Jim

fender66 said:


> CANCER SUCKS!


  

X infinite


----------



## Jim

Don't try this at home.

[youtube]3ZzoB6xBWOI[/youtube]


----------



## fender66

Life is valuable...and they are tempting fate. Stupid!


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Life is valuable...and they are tempting fate. Stupid!




More air for me! Tell them to keep trying


----------



## SVOMike86

Ha. All the vehicles we have over here in the sandbox have that glass. Mainly Toyota Landcruisers and Ford Excursions. Always wondered what would happen to the glass if it were actually shot... I feel a _little_ bit safer now after seeing that.


----------



## Jim

Me vs thousands of bees. I won this battle, sort of. The alive ones are outside swarming around looking for me and I am in here bite free. For some reason the bee spray was not as effective this time. :LOL2: 

I will wait a few more minutes and see what the heck is going on out there.


----------



## Specknreds

I just emptied the rain gauge for the 3rd time in two days. It holds 5". Officially they are saying we have had about 13" of rain and it is not going to stop for another 2 days :shock: #-o . I have a serious case of cabin fever. I see a break on the radar and we are going to check on the boats. I'd better make sure they have plenty of line because they are calling for 6' above normal tides.

Also having fun house breaking a new puppy with all the rain. Every time it lets up to a sprinkle I take her out. So far so good.

Just needed to vent some cabin fever!!


----------



## BassAddict

Specknreds said:


> I just emptied the rain gauge for the 3rd time in two days. It holds 5". Officially they are saying we have had about 13" of rain and it is not going to stop for another 2 days :shock: #-o . I have a serious case of cabin fever. I see a break on the radar and we are going to check on the boats. I'd better make sure they have plenty of line because they are calling for 6' above normal tides.
> 
> Also having fun house breaking a new puppy with all the rain. Every time it lets up to a sprinkle I take her out. So far so good.
> 
> Just needed to vent some cabin fever!!



Send some of that rain up our way, all we are getting is light sprinkles and overcast skys


----------



## Jim




----------



## Waterwings

I drove by Lake Pee Wee today just to see what the water levels were, and as I topped the hill I couldn't see the dock. It was gone! At first I thought my eyes were gettin' screwy, but sure enough there was nothing left of it. My wife and I drove by there about a week ago to show the grandkids the lake, and the dock was there. I then noticed there were some large rusty metal pilings with concrete clumps on them sitting in the grass up from the ramp. They completely removed the dock, which was about 50'-60' long. Got home and looked it up on-line, and the news article said it was removed on 31 August...........................to make room to install a new one! I hope they put some thought into it and build it right by the ramp, because it wasn't before. 

Here's what it looked like before:





I'll post a pic of the new one when they get it built....................whenever that happens.


----------



## Zum

Hooking up boat...NEED my 6 or so hours on the water,alone.


----------



## fender66

Zum said:


> Hooking up boat...NEED my 6 or so hours on the water,alone.



+1 and good luck!


----------



## BassAddict

Lynn got the HTC Merge and has been rubbing it in my face since Wednesday, with pressure like this how can one resist the urge to buy his upgrade of choice (the Motorola Milestone Plus) :twisted:


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Lynn got the HTC Merge and has been rubbing it in my face since Wednesday, with pressure like this how can one resist the urge to buy his upgrade of choice (the Motorola Milestone Plus) :twisted:




Screw that - get a Droid you droid


----------



## Waterwings

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn got the HTC Merge and has been rubbing it in my face since Wednesday, with pressure like this how can one resist the urge to buy his upgrade of choice (the Motorola Milestone Plus) :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw that - get a Droid you droid
Click to expand...




Come summer of 2012 I'm going the opposite direction and instead of upgrading, I'm going to downgrade and get rid of my cell phone and not replace it. The only reason I have it now is because of use on school trips. My wife will still have her phone.


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn got the HTC Merge and has been rubbing it in my face since Wednesday, with pressure like this how can one resist the urge to buy his upgrade of choice (the Motorola Milestone Plus) :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw that - get a Droid you droid
Click to expand...


Oh yeh of lil knowledge.......................... On a side note lynn has been warned, one word and its off to the phone store!


----------



## fender66

I may have found an engine for my boat!

I feel a little life back in my step.


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> I may have found an engine for my boat!
> 
> I feel a little life back in my step.




AWESOME!


----------



## LOWEBIGJON

I installed my Hydrofoil today, I really hated drilling holes in my motor..maybe test it out tomorrow..


----------



## Waterwings

Captain Ahab said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may have found an engine for my boat!
> 
> I feel a little life back in my step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWESOME!
Click to expand...



That's great news, Chris! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddicted bet against the EAGLES today


More proof that his mental state is effected by the 'sippi water


----------



## LOWEBIGJON

I broke my trailer tail light AGAIN today.. #-o


----------



## Waterwings

Since my wife scalped (I mean cut) the front yard the other day (it was in dire need of mowing), me and my two grandsons raked and filled 11 thirty-two gallon trash bags with the cut grass...................plus, we're not done raking yet and will probably fill 2-3 more bags. :shock:


----------



## hossthehermit

Hauled 5 ton of wood pellets into the cellar yesterday. I hurt this morning.


----------



## fender66

Babysat my sisters English Mastiff this weekend. Now that's a BIG DOG. 186lbs of sissy (and slobber)! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

95 degrees on Tuesday.......45 today! What gives? I'm just about ready for spring already. I hate the cold!


----------



## Waterwings

54 degrees when I left for work this morning, so wore a tshirt and a long-sleeve shirt. 70 degrees and sunny by 1pm, and I went and spent 40 minutes out on school property setting up a map/compass training course. Worked-up a dang sweat by the time I was through. :shock:


----------



## freetofish

Light travels faster than sound. This is why some people appear bright until you hear them speak...
amen


----------



## fender66

No fishing today. Too rainy.


----------



## BassGeek54

Sorry to hear about the rain Chris. It was high 60s and clear here today. It was my first trip out with my new tow vehicle. I didn't catch anything but the lake was calm and peaceful and my 50 Lb thrust trolling motor pushed my 1648 nicely. It was a good day...I wish you had been here.


----------



## fender66

BassGeek54 said:


> Sorry to hear about the rain Chris. It was high 60s and clear here today. It was my first trip out with my new tow vehicle. I didn't catch anything but the lake was calm and peaceful and my 50 Lb thrust trolling motor pushed my 1648 nicely. It was a good day...I wish you had been here.



I had a nice day of much needed house cleaning and then a really nice nap. Then....several hours of practicing piano and guitar. Not a bad day really.


----------



## BassGeek54

Well I am glad to hear you had a good day. I should have worked on pulling up some of my boards on our deck to do some work underneath but the wife said I should go and when you get a opportunity like that you have to take it, right?


----------



## fender66

What exactly happens when someone *"axes"* you a question?

I don't really get it. #-o :roll:


----------



## Waterwings

fender66 said:


> What exactly happens when someone *"axes"* you a question?...




You reply with a short, "choppy" answer.


----------



## BassGeek54

> You reply with a short, "choppy" answer



Dude -- that was brillant!! :LOL2: :roflmao: :beer:


----------



## Jim

Woke up and chewed down 6 tums and a bottle of water. I feel like crap. 

I love Mondays.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Woke up and chewed down 6 tums and a bottle of water. I feel like crap.
> 
> I love Mondays.


----------



## nomowork

He who knows nothing, and knows he knows nothing, knows something, which is really nothing.

(Yeah, I'm bored)


----------



## fender66

Picking up the new boat tonight. Now I'm the owner of 2 boats. :wink:


----------



## Waterwings

fender66 said:


> Picking up the new boat tonight. Now I'm the owner of 2 boats. :wink:




Congrats, Chris! =D>


----------



## BassGeek54

> Picking up the new boat tonight. Now I'm the owner of 2 boats



Dude! We NEED pictures! Congrats!!! =D>


----------



## Popeye

Gonna have to promote yourself to Admiral with your own fleet


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Picking up the new boat tonight. Now I'm the owner of 2 boats. :wink:




And so it begins

BEWARE - it is a downward spiral - more boats more boats more boats


Join now https://www.Boataddictions .org


----------



## fender66

Thanks guys....I'm lucky to have a wife that allows me these toys. I'm working feverishly to get this boat ready for being on the water first thing on Friday. Last night I was able to get my OB charger and rear Electronics installed. Need a few parts to finish the front tonight. Hopefully I can get it registered and licensed today at lunch. Been in touch with Bulldog to get #s on the side, but I don't know that I'm giving him enough time to help me out. My fault with timing. When I have some time, I'll post up a new topic with pics and details.

Captain and Popeye......you made me laugh. :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

Weather calls for 60's,cloudy, 50% chance of rain, with steady 15-25 mph winds gusting to 50mph. We set up a fishing trip for this afternoon and it was such a pain with scheduling, I don't want to cancel. 

Think we'll still catch anything?


----------



## Popeye

wasilvers said:


> Think we'll still catch anything?



Cold?


----------



## fender66

> Think we'll still catch anything?



Use dynamite for bait and I'm sure you'll catch lots. :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

Caught some good pike, hooked a couple of bass but didn't land them. Waiting for pictures from the guy who was in the boat. Infortunately, he didn't land one fish  The wind was BAD, my troller was on max speed most of the evening and sometimes couldn't hold us against the wind. Really glad I put 2 batteries on the troller a few weeks back. One would have been dead in the first 1.5 hours.


----------



## fender66

Happy Birthday SRV. Hope you're still tearing up that Strat and jamming with some of the best! :wink:


----------



## Jim




----------



## Popeye

Your boyfriend sent you that?


----------



## Jim

Popeye said:


> Your boyfriend sent you that?



Very funny! :LOL2: 

I sent that to a girlfriend.......... :shock: :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

That messy weather day last week when we went fishing, afterwards I parked the boat in the rain, said goodby to the fishing partner and went inside. Yesterday I went out to recharge the batteries and noticed my fishfinder mount sticking up in the air. It's on a ram mount and I normally fold that down so the plugs aren't exposed to rain. Now when we were done fishing after dark, I didn't pack the gear up, they other guy did, and it was his first time fishing with me. He packed everything while I got the car from 1/4 mile away in the rain. So I didn't even think of the fishfinder, until I saw the empty mount there a week later. My $900 finder was gone. I frantically searched the boat and turned up nothing. Since I live next to a public walking trail and 20 feet from a park, I was certain someone had snagged it. Talk about being depressed - my only consolation was that the season is almost over and I might get another for Christmas. So I sat down and said a *prayer*, and looked through the boat for the 3rd time. Oh glorious moment when I found it crammed in with all the tools! A slightly scratched up fishfinder is WAY better than no finder at all!

8)


----------



## nomowork

What day is it really? Some days I have to look at my pill box to keep track of the day of the week! :shock:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Today is the day you worried about yesterday and tomorrow will never come.


----------



## Popeye

Will,
Glad you found your Humminbird. Seriously thinking about upgrading to a SI unit next spring. Have to see what's up with my boat though first.


----------



## fender66

GO CARDINALS! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> GO CARDINALS! =D>




Urggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## wasilvers

Popeye said:


> Will,
> Glad you found your Humminbird. Seriously thinking about upgrading to a SI unit next spring. Have to see what's up with my boat though first.



What is up with your boat? I missed the problem - motor? or ?


----------



## Popeye

Cracked Hull

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=22142

Latest news is that I signed the transportation/evaluation release form. Basically that allows then to transport the boat to Lebanon, MO for inspection and repairs. Service Center guy said they may offer me the trade in value if I buy a new Tracker boat. Can't see me being able to do that as I still owe a decent chunk of money on this one and don't really want to incur even more debt at this time.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Cracked Hull
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=22142
> 
> Latest news is that I signed the transportation/evaluation release form. Basically that allows then to transport the boat to Lebanon, MO for inspection and repairs. Service Center guy said they may offer me the trade in value if I buy a new Tracker boat. Can't see me being able to do that as I still owe a decent chunk of money on this one and don't really want to incur even more debt at this time.



No worries - You can always come to PA and I will let you use my boat any time.

You will have to wear something plaid


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cracked Hull
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=22142
> 
> Latest news is that I signed the transportation/evaluation release form. Basically that allows then to transport the boat to Lebanon, MO for inspection and repairs. Service Center guy said they may offer me the trade in value if I buy a new Tracker boat. Can't see me being able to do that as I still owe a decent chunk of money on this one and don't really want to incur even more debt at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries - You can always come to PA and I will let you use my boat any time.
> 
> You will have to wear something plaid
Click to expand...


Such a dilemma. You got Walleye up that way?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cracked Hull
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=22142
> 
> Latest news is that I signed the transportation/evaluation release form. Basically that allows then to transport the boat to Lebanon, MO for inspection and repairs. Service Center guy said they may offer me the trade in value if I buy a new Tracker boat. Can't see me being able to do that as I still owe a decent chunk of money on this one and don't really want to incur even more debt at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries - You can always come to PA and I will let you use my boat any time.
> 
> You will have to wear something plaid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a dilemma. You got Walleye up that way?
Click to expand...



Big eyewalls


----------



## Popeye

Might have to go shopping for some plaid...


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Might have to go shopping for some plaid...



No need - i have extra for you


----------



## Popeye

No, really, I couldn't take yours.


----------



## bcbouy

just saw the winter forecast for western canada. 5 celcius colder than average for dec, jan,feb,march.lots of rain and snow.thanks la nina, this is gonna suck really bad.last year i was golfing in january.


----------



## Jim

clearly no winner here!


----------



## fender66

That's a great picture! =D>


----------



## Jim

fender66 said:


> That's a great picture! =D>



I got that one from one of my favorite websites to visit! This site is awesome in my opinion.

https://www.fishingfury.com/


----------



## fender66

Root canal in 41 minutes and counting! #-o


----------



## Popeye

Lucky you


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Lucky you




I feel like Sylvester Stallone after one of his fights. Half swollen and can only lift half my face. =P~


----------



## Popeye

And can't drink anything without wearing half of it


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> And can't drink anything without wearing half of it



Drank using a straw all night. Eating was quite a bit different. Today...not too bad, thank God!


----------



## Popeye

Chewing on stuff, trying to keep from biting off half the inside of your mouth...


----------



## bcbouy

my middle son is getting all 4 wisdom teeth pulled today. he wont be covered under my dental 2 weeks from now so its all or nothing.


----------



## Popeye

I had mine pulled when I was in Service Week during boot camp. Back then, during week 5 of Boot Camp, the recruits stopped training and did work on the base, like galley workers, and other jobs the "real" sailors didn't want to do. I was assigned to the Recruit Inprocessing Facility (RIF) to monitor the new arrivals over night and march them to the galley and barbershop before their Company Commanders arrived in the morning. Pretty much a gravy job after about 10:00am and for a full week. Dental told me I was going to have both (Never developed lower wisdom teeth) pulled even though I had no issues and they were in place and in perfect condition. Also told me that afterwards I would get 2 days bed rest and a prescription for Tylenol 3, but I would work the galley after bed rest. So, either pain pills and galley or no pain pills and gravy job. Oh yeah, we were co-ed down in Orlando and the females recruits hung around with us all the time. I like sympathy lovin' for being so brave and strong to have my teeth pulled and refuse pain meds... :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Why am I not surprised that you have no wisdom................................................ teeth 


:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 
:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## fender66

bcbouy said:


> my middle son is getting all 4 wisdom teeth pulled today. he wont be covered under my dental 2 weeks from now so its all or nothing.



Wow...prayers sent! [-o< [-o<


----------



## fender66

Go *CARDINALS!* =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jim

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## BOB350RX

thats awesome...... :roflmao: parenting at its finest...lol


----------



## Jim

https://www.fishingfury.com/20111031/happy-halloween-2/


----------



## fender66

Very creative....and cool.


----------



## wihil

Dang it, had to put the boat up. Seems like I just brought her home and put her out in the water for our first trip after work. I'll miss you open water. Now if the ice would just get here.... Stupid transitional seasons.

C


----------



## Jim

YES! :LOL2:


----------



## nomowork

Thank goodness for airbags!


----------



## fender66

Lionel Richie in Country????

They're kidding...right? :shock:


----------



## LonLB

fender66 said:


> Lionel Richie in Country????
> 
> They're kidding...right? :shock:




You would be surprised. He has written a TON of songs


----------



## fender66

LonLB said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lionel Richie in Country????
> 
> They're kidding...right? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would be surprised. He has written a TON of songs
Click to expand...


I'm already surprised. :LOL2:


----------



## Codeman

fender66 said:


> Lionel Richie in Country????
> 
> They're kidding...right? :shock:



Should we be surprised by anything anymore? 

And my note for today, in Missouri we have 5 seasons, Spring, Summer, Fall, DEER, then Winter. 

Happy Hunting.


----------



## bcbouy

just got 2 tickets to canucks/islanders for tonight ,300 bucks for free.


----------



## Jim

One of my socks has a hole in it today and the big toe is about to stick out. It is very annoying. :LOL2:


----------



## Codeman

Back to work after being off for 4 days and in the woods. I now fully understand that I must win the Powerball and get out of here.


----------



## nomowork

Getting through a nasty cold for the last week or so. Going Xmas shopping at Turner's tomorrow to brighten my spirits! One gift is for GF but others are for ME! =D>


----------



## Canoeman

they must call it a "hangover" because you want to hang yourself..


----------



## fender66

Starting the rebuild on my "second" blown motor for 2011 tonight.

Yes, I know...It's been a really bad year for me and it's a long story. I'll share that later when I have time.


----------



## Bugpac

fender66 said:


> Starting the rebuild on my "second" blown motor for 2011 tonight.
> 
> Yes, I know...It's been a really bad year for me and it's a long story. I'll share that later when I have time.



Buy a 4 stroke...


----------



## Codeman

fender66 said:


> Starting the rebuild on my "second" blown motor for 2011 tonight.
> 
> Yes, I know...It's been a really bad year for me and it's a long story. I'll share that later when I have time.



Dang Chris I do need to call you.................


----------



## bcbouy

i told the wife i'm thinking of doing another boat mod over the winter. she says to get my new boat out of her garage first before i bring home more junk because she isn't parking out on the street all winter like last time. whats a little frost scraping, or a little rain. i even offered to sell it when its done and buy her a camper for long weekend fishing trips. man, she can be so unreasonable.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

fender66 said:


> Starting the rebuild on my "second" blown motor for 2011 tonight.
> 
> Yes, I know...It's been a really bad year for me and it's a long story. I'll share that later when I have time.




Dang,Chris.Sorry to hear about your latest problem. How bad is it? Call me if you need some help with it.


----------



## fender66

Queen Sis-in-law and her snotty little know it all daughter going to arrive at my house tonight for a week long stay. Anyone have room for me for a week?


----------



## hossthehermit

Buy a non resident deer license and come on up. I got a few spare rifles, a spare room, and a big turkey fer Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## fender66

hossthehermit said:


> Buy a non resident deer license and come on up. I got a few spare rifles, a spare room, and a big turkey fer Thanksgiving dinner.



You put rifles in my hand right now and I'm not being held responsible for my actions. :|


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Queen Sis-in-law and her snotty little know it all daughter going to arrive at my house tonight for a week long stay. Anyone have room for me for a week?




Turn your amp up and that should drown them out!


----------



## nomowork

As everyone knows, it never rains in Southern California so today it poured!

On the way home tonight some jerk nut transitions too fast onto the freeway and does a 180 degree spin right in front of me! Luckily I was able to go around him as he sat in the middle of the freeway pointing the wrong way. Everyone slowed and stopped for the spun out vehicle but as I looked into my mirror I could see that the brake lights were still on but it wasn't moving so either it stalled or the driver was wiping his or her butt! :shock: Happy Holidays!


----------



## Canoeman

Sad note: it snowed 7" here Saturday..

Good note: it is cheaper to fill my ice auger once a week than my boat..


----------



## fender66

Canoeman said:


> Sad note: it snowed 7" here Saturday..
> 
> Good note: it is cheaper to fill my ice auger once a week than my boat..



I'm ready for spring already.....and we haven't had so much as a snowflake yet.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

It hasn't even got cold here,YET.


----------



## Canoeman

jebus.. i eat anymore turkey ima start growing feathers..


----------



## nomowork

[youtube]vGeqc3tPSLU&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## BassGeek54

Hey I just noticed today that I have be around here bugging you guys for a year on 11/05...so almost a year and a month now. I sure have learned a lot and talked to a lot of good guys! :beer:


----------



## BassAddict

Ahab invited me to his place on thursday saying we were going "fishing" but I think it was just a rouse to get me up here for my light carpentry/painting skills....


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Ahab invited me to his place on thursday saying we were going "fishing" but I think it was just a rouse to get me up here for my light carpentry/painting skills....



BA....want to come to dinner at my house next weekend? I'll take you fishing.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahab invited me to his place on thursday saying we were going "fishing" but I think it was just a rouse to get me up here for my light carpentry/painting skills....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BA....want to come to dinner at my house next weekend? I'll take you fishing.
Click to expand...



sure can I stay for the holidays :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahab invited me to his place on thursday saying we were going "fishing" but I think it was just a rouse to get me up here for my light carpentry/painting skills....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BA....want to come to dinner at my house next weekend? I'll take you fishing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sure can I stay for the holidays :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Of course....you're always welcome. I could use a little more testosterone at my house. I'm the only man in a house full of women.

I will pre-warn you before you use a bathroom though. Some things in life can't be "un-seen". #-o


----------



## BassAddict

heading out stripper fishing with ahab he's really grumpy in the morning..... so thankful for the fog togs jim"lent"me  it's freezing out!


----------



## fender66

> heading out stripper fishing with ahab



Take lots of dollar bills and don't believe them when they say they love you. It's a scam. :wink:


----------



## bcbouy

whats the daily limit on a stripper?


----------



## fender66




----------



## nomowork

Another slow night.........................

[youtube]dZ5QpdM3B30[/youtube]


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Don't know if everyone has seen this or not. Well worth viewing though.
https://blogs.reuters.com/katharine-herrup/2011/09/09/boatlifters-the-unknown-story-of-911/


----------



## nomowork

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Don't know if everyone has seen this or not. Well worth viewing though.
> https://blogs.reuters.com/katharine-herrup/2011/09/09/boatlifters-the-unknown-story-of-911/



Yes, saw that before. It just reinforces that most boaters are willing to help in emergencies. I know because I have been at both ends of the spectrum while boating.


----------



## azekologi

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Don't know if everyone has seen this or not. Well worth viewing though.
> https://blogs.reuters.com/katharine-herrup/2011/09/09/boatlifters-the-unknown-story-of-911/



Touching, thoroughly touching. Thank you for sharing. =D> 

I know that I couldn't do much with my 12' tin in a situation like 9/11, but I do feel like part of a bigger family now that I'm the 'Captain' of my own vessel. Part of that feeling comes from this TB home of like-minded friends, part of it comes from the responsibility that each and every boat owner should realize they shoulder when on the water.

I believe the author of the article, Katharine Herrup, put it quite well, "it was the ethic code of the seas that made the boat rescues such a success". I hope that each and every boater, not just proactive boating community members like ourselves, realizes that this "code" applies to big vessels that can make a huge difference in a mass evacuation, and small vessels like our tins that can easily save a stranded boater or swimmer.


----------



## fender66

Today is my last day of work until January 3rd.

Well....okay, maybe yesterday was. Even though I am at work today...I'm not sure I'll get much accomplished. :roll:


----------



## fender66

Just ate my festive braunschweiger sandwich. Yummmmm.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Just ate my festive braunschweiger sandwich. Yummmmm.



please elaborate, got pictures perhaps?


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ate my festive braunschweiger sandwich. Yummmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please elaborate, got pictures perhaps?
Click to expand...


Of course....I take pictures of all my food before I eat it. Doesn't everyone?

The simple version for work:
4 slices of brauschweiger
1 slice of swiss
1 slice of colby jack
on 2 slices of potato bread.

(normally add dill pickles, but was in a hurry to get out the door today)


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ate my festive braunschweiger sandwich. Yummmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please elaborate, got pictures perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course....I take pictures of all my food before I eat it. Doesn't everyone?
> 
> The simple version for work:
> 4 slices of brauschweiger
> 1 slice of swiss
> 1 slice of colby jack
> on 2 slices of potato bread.
> 
> (normally add dill pickles, but was in a hurry to get out the door today)
Click to expand...

what makes it festive?


----------



## fender66

I'm listening to Christmas music. :LOL2:


----------



## redbug

Why does verizon make things so freakin tough?
i have had all my services with them for over 7 years 
Mobile phone
home phone
Internet 
fios tv..... hd in 2 rooms all the movie channels.. HD DVR 
they are now offering a free lifetime multi room dvr for new subscribers 
i called to see what they would do for me and was told NADA...
i asked to speak with the supervisor and was told they would call in 24 to 48 hours....
that was 2 weeks ago grrrrrrrrr
so i called back today and was put on hold then hung up on...
Now my blood is boiling i called back and tried to remain calm 
IT PAID OFF I spoke with a woman that said she understood what i was saying 
and said let me see what She could do 
She cut my movie package in half for 12 months.
she removed and credited my acct for 3rd party billing that was on the bill
gave me a 10 a month discount on the total package
and best of all the free lifetime dvr 
total savings for the next 12 months 65 a month then it goes up 15 a month so still making out


----------



## Canoeman

don't tell..

id rather go chase tip-ups all day than sit at my mom's tomorrow.. i just saw these people 2 weeks ago.


Shhhh...


----------



## redbug

im stuck working all weekend and best part is it is straight time!!!
call peco for service at own risk lol


----------



## Jim

fender66 said:


> I'm listening to Christmas music. :LOL2:



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :beer:


----------



## BassAddict

It is official, I am through with eating EVER again, A sudden case of severe anorexia sounds great to me right about now!!! Uggggh


----------



## nomowork

Two Christmas dinners in two nights. I've developed a new waist line! One more to go on New Year's Day then I have five days to shape up for a doctor's office check up! :shock:


----------



## fender66

Food and TV....I can't believe I've devoured so much of both in the past few days. Hope I can get off my butt in the morning and do something productive!
Dang...I'm being lazy!


----------



## freetofish

about the same here. Our daughter was here fron N.C. and we spent 4 days going and doing. We did lots of stuff we had done when she was still living here that she wanted to do again... What fun we had. She is flying home as we speak...God Speed Trisha.We love you.


----------



## BassAddict

Just incase anyone was concerned that whole anorexia thing never happened. How can it with food like this!


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> :LOL2:



Not as funny if you're dating her. :shock: 

Thank God I'm NOT!...but I did a long time ago. #-o


----------



## Canoeman

seems as long as i remember i start of every new year the same... 

Laying on the couch watching some marathon of some craptastic show half in and out of sleep n swungover..

I have a feeling tomorrow wont be different


----------



## fender66

Canoeman said:


> seems as long as i remember i start of every new year the same...
> 
> Laying on the couch watching some marathon of some craptastic show half in and out of sleep n swungover..
> 
> I have a feeling tomorrow wont be different



I was in bed at 8:30. Of course I've been sick for close to a week so that played a small part in it.

Pretty dang exciting for me this year.


----------



## bcbouy

i just looked at yesterdays pay stub. NO DEDUCTiONS! i see a new trolling motor on the boat by the end of the day.


----------



## wihil

New Year's Resolution 2012 - Learn how to use a baitcaster.

If it stays as warm as it is right now, I might be learning by shore casting... stupid weather. The launches are iced in, but the lake is wide open. Make up yer dang mind, Momma Nature.


----------



## Codeman

I don't know how many people I have heard say "we are going to pay for all this warm weather." The way I see it for every warm day we have that's just one day closer to spring. Yeah I bet we get blasted with a winter storm or 2, but I'll take my chances.


----------



## HANGEYE

I was thinking about going ice fishing today. looked outside to see it is snowing, blowing and cold. Think I'll warm up a bowl of chili and spend the day here at TinBoats.


----------



## nomowork

Fished a "new to me" lake yesterday. A two hour drive to get to it for a nice big SKUNK! It was a nice day for a lunch on the shore though.


----------



## fool4fish1226

TGIF It's beer o-clock :beer:


----------



## hossthehermit

Picked up my brandynew dentures today, ain't no room left in my mouth for solid food, all I can do is drink. Sucks to be me, huh?


----------



## fender66

hossthehermit said:


> Picked up my brandynew dentures today, ain't no room left in my mouth for solid food, all I can do is drink. Sucks to be me, huh?



Guess that depends on what you're drinking. :wink: 

Congrats on the new choppers. (wow..never said that before)


----------



## hossthehermit

fender66 said:


> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my brandynew dentures today, ain't no room left in my mouth for solid food, all I can do is drink. Sucks to be me, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that depends on what you're drinking. :wink:
> 
> Congrats on the new choppers. (wow..never said that before)
Click to expand...



Well, it ain't coffee or sody-pop


----------



## aeviaanah

...Making bass jerky


----------



## fool4fish1226

South Florida? Cold and Windy I hate this stuff. I want to go fishing on my three day weekend dangit


----------



## JasonLester

Ice rink for a driveway...no working on the boat...no fishing....


----------



## BassAddict

What's worst than not being able to fish? Not being able to fish and watching guys pull bass out of the creek every few minutes....


----------



## gillhunter

I go by every day, on my way to work, what appears to be a pretty decent 1448MV with what looks like a 9.9, a bow mount trolling motor and 2 pedestal seats that has been sitting outside with no cover and not moved since last April. I have never understood why some people take such poor care of boats.


----------



## JasonLester

gillhunter said:


> I go by every day, on my way to work, what appears to be a pretty decent 1448MV with what looks like a 9.9, a bow mount trolling motor and 2 pedestal seats that has been sitting outside with no cover and not moved since last April. I have never understood why some people take such poor care of boats.




I've seen a few of these around here...eventually it goes away. Of course right now I cannot say much mine is outside, open, sitting on the trailer.. of course its only a basic bot for now. 


Dang I need some warmer weather


----------



## redbug

i have a guy that bought a new 16 ft lund deep V and has a 15 hp honda 4 stroke 4 years ago 
it hasnt moved since he bought it what a shame


----------



## 200racing

went to bass pro for some boat stuff;baitmonkey got me i am on the waiting list for 2 of their $15 alabama rigs now!


----------



## Jim

200racing said:


> went to bass pro for some boat stuff;baitmonkey got me i am on the waiting list for 2 of their $15 alabama rigs now!



Wait, You might jsut win one soon! 8)


----------



## Jim

Done my good deed for the day!

I dropped off two 13 gallon trash bags over stuffed with clothes to the donation center. Clothes just sitting in my closet for a few years, collecting dust. 

Shame on me for keeping them that long unused.


----------



## 200racing

Jim said:


> Wait, You might jsut win one soon! 8)



ill use it too dont worry.i probably wouldnt have got them if i didnt fish a tourn. series that allowed them.

also want to troll below the dams around here for some stripes. 

my cousin lives on the water in pensicola. we fish with him some. one spot is a trawler with underwater lights is coverd up with reds and specs. a A-rig could be crazy there.


----------



## nomowork

Jim said:


> Clothes just sitting in my closet for a few years, collecting dust.
> 
> Shame on me for keeping them that long unused.



I keep thinking I'll be able to fit into my old jeans someday! :roll:


----------



## Jim

RIP Juan Luis Pedro Philippo DeHuevos Epstein.  

https://theclicker.today.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/01/26/10245327-actor-who-played-kotters-epstein-dies


----------



## Jim

aint that the truth! :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> All right it's MOVIE time =D> All though It was mostly reel to reel projectors for me


----------



## BassAddict

I had the best of both worlds, grade school it was projectors, middle school it was TV. High school is still a big blur for me


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> I had the best of both worlds, grade school it was projectors, middle school it was TV. High school is still a big blur for me




Sayyyyyyyyyyyyyy What?


----------



## JasonLester

Saw the movie "The Grey" last night....don't waste your time or money


----------



## BassGeek54

> Saw the movie "The Grey" last night....don't waste your time or money



I kind of thought it looked like a wait for DVD movie...was it good enough for a DVD rental?


----------



## JamesM56alum

I cleaned out my dogs kennel last night, gave him a bath and he farted really freaking loud, it scared the piss outta him he ran around the house yelping like he had been shot....

Theres a reason why we're higher up on the foodchain lol #-o


----------



## JasonLester

BassGeek54 said:


> Saw the movie "The Grey" last night....don't waste your time or money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of thought it looked like a wait for DVD movie...was it good enough for a DVD rental?
Click to expand...



Well if you don't mind the F-bomb every other word...and can look past the fact that whoever wrote it and filmed it hadn't the slightest idea about survival...then I suppose. It was a waste for me, its so far fetched on the survival part of things...and the ending is terrible... Don't pay much to rent it if you do.


----------



## Jdholmes

That sucks, it looked like it had a lot of potential. I can stand when they ruin what could be a decent movie with language...it just does not enhance a movie...ever.

Sounds like this one has a few strikes against it.


----------



## JamesM56alum

I dont mind the language at all in porn....err wait we're walking about real movies SORRY!!.. =)


----------



## Jim

JasonLester said:


> Saw the movie "The Grey" last night....don't waste your time or money




oh man, I so wanted to go see it.


----------



## JamesM56alum

Toilet paper, over or under? 

Im over my wife is under i hate it when she puts it on the roller backwards i almost forget how to unroll it.. #-o


----------



## Jim

JamesM56alum said:


> Toilet paper, over or under?
> 
> Im over my wife is under i hate it when she puts it on the roller backwards i almost forget how to unroll it.. #-o



At least she put it on, consider yourself lucky. 

I always find out it's empty after it's too late. :lol:


----------



## wasilvers




----------



## JamesM56alum

lol thats awesome


----------



## JasonLester

Got a chance to get some stuff done today. Worked on the trailer a little. It was around 60 degrees outside today so it was nice.


----------



## fender66

Is it really just Wednesday morning? Feels like it should be Friday by now. #-o 

Performing miracles all day at work really wears me down.


----------



## JamesM56alum

Yep today was payday and im already broke, these work weeks drag by... :shock:


----------



## nomowork

What's this thing called work and payday? I now get paid for not working! Your day will come soon.


----------



## JamesM56alum

Lol man i just wanna get to the point i can open up my own shop instead of working for every body else in the shop, some day soon once i move back to fla!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

You GOTTA love this weather we've been having here in St.Lou. 60s all week long. If this keeps up,the bass will spawn in March.


----------



## JasonLester

Good weather...got to go on a motorcycle ride....hard to beat that in Febuary!


----------



## 200racing




----------



## JamesM56alum

Haha thats awesome i hate seeing people where those jackets, then they were their sunglasses on backwards on their hat.... i guess they dont really understand how retarded they really look..



200racing said:


>


----------



## JamesM56alum

I burnt up my grinder today trying to grind off some bondo.... #-o WHY DOES THIS ALWAYS HAPPEN! the thing was barely used, so im out 100 bucks and i gotta wait till tuesday before i can go get a new one.. Grrrr freaking quality i tell ya, it didnt even smoke pop nothing, just shut off. I thought i over heated it and was waiting for it to cool down went back outside and boom still nothing, doesnt smell burnt nothing at all!!!!!!! 



K i feel a little better now.. 

Thanks doctor phil aka tinboats.net


----------



## 200racing

its been forever since ive been to the movies ............but i might go see act of valor. looks awesome.


----------



## nomowork

200racing said:


> its been forever since ive been to the movies ............but i might go see act of valor. looks awesome.



I can't remember the last time I went to the movies! I think it was over eight years ago or so! 

I now wait for the DVD to come out in the $5 bin at Wally World. :shock:


----------



## JamesM56alum

9 more days untill im free from this frozen tundra for a week, fla is calling me and im answering!


----------



## fender66

I work for one of the wealthiest men in the country. Why is it that he (and his family) are complete jerks and feel they deserve everything for free? I'm also getting real tired of being talked down to!

](*,)


----------



## JamesM56alum

Because they have money an money buys everything even the souls of the people that work for you, you didnt know that ? eh least thats what these pricks are told growing up eating with a silver spoon " Some day you will own a company and get to treat your employees like total crap but thats okay because your rich and they'er not "

Slavery didnt end it just changed course from White on Black to Rich on Poor.


----------



## JamesM56alum

Useless knowlege, over 1/4 of our lives will be stuck in traffic some where on this planet.. 

Depressing :roll:


----------



## bcbouy

it really helps to love your truck!


----------



## Canoeman

Today was the first time ive ever told a 44 yr old woman she drinks more than I do.. I then left the premises.. she was a handful!!


----------



## bulldog

Absolutely insane day today, in the best ways possible.


----------



## Canoeman

As the cougar growls in the distance.. 

I can hear her footsteps getting closer.

I can feel her claws coming out and smell the saliva dripping from her agape mouth.

Panting.. Panting.. I can't run any further.. 

I am uncertain as to how long I have before she pounces.

I know she is out there.. somewhere waiting for me to slip.. 

Panting.. Panting.. man im out of breath.. I have to sit for one minute..

WAMMMM!! 

If need be I will take a hit.. for my brethren of course!!


----------



## JamesM56alum

i suddenly find my self strangely aroused....... :shock: 



Canoeman said:


> As the cougar growls in the distance..
> 
> I can hear her footsteps getting closer.
> 
> I can feel her claws coming out and smell the saliva dripping from her agape mouth.
> 
> Panting.. Panting.. I can't run any further..
> 
> I am uncertain as to how long I have before she pounces.
> 
> I know she is out there.. somewhere waiting for me to slip..
> 
> Panting.. Panting.. man im out of breath.. I have to sit for one minute..
> 
> WAMMMM!!
> 
> If need be I will take a hit.. for my brethren of course!!


----------



## Jim




----------



## JasonLester

Nice. I want one....I saw plans on doing this one time. The government actually put out a publication on how to do this years and years ago. Nice to see it really works.....or is that just for heat??


----------



## nomowork

Jim said:


>



I wonder how the Air Quality Management ninnies here in California would manage that one? :lol:


----------



## bcbouy

just reading the sports section,lingerie football team is coming to my area,yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim

I purchased a Toaster today because the one we had finally died. The only one at Wally world was this 2 slice toaster for $5.97.

Yup $5.97 made by a company called Rival. :shock: 

I open it up and I look it over. It is held together by staples.....yup staples. If this thing does not burn down my house, nothing will.


It was the only toaster that Walmart had and I was desperate for one. :lol: 

https://www.rivalproducts.com/product.aspx?pid=3429

Shame on them for selling such crap, shame on me for buy it. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Aaron Lariscy

For the first time this so called "winter" it is supposed to drop into the teens, I say bring it on...


----------



## fender66

Outside of going to Mass in the morning.....I don't have anything to do tomorrow. I think I might go to the St. Louis Boat and Sports show. Maybe I'll buy a million dollar yacht.


----------



## bulldog

I ref a lot of MMA fights. Tonight I had a guy get almost knocked out, then he came back to reality and tried to attacked me. I almost had to choke him unconsious while yelling "stop" in his ear. Yep, one of thise nights.


----------



## fool4fish1226

South florida cold and windy again :evil: Sunday is my day for fishing not freezing


----------



## fender66

fool4fish1226 said:


> South florida cold and windy again :evil: Sunday is my day for fishing not freezing



It was 17 degrees when I got up this morning. Wish I was in South Florida.


----------



## JamesM56alum

^ haha in 8 days i will be!!


----------



## gillhunter

Being empty nesters with no morgage sounds really good until you do your incomes taxes. Just did ours. Ouch!!


----------



## bcbouy

what is considered too "cold" to fish in south florida????


----------



## JasonLester

How come every tv show I like gets canceled.... :x


----------



## Canoeman

ugggg... 

Someone made drink concrete last night..

My brain hurts.. well more than normally..


----------



## redbug

just when you think your out they suck you back in!!!!!!


----------



## nomowork

My GF and I watched her son and a friend run a 5K race for a charity. I was tired just watching them start and finish! :shock:


----------



## fool4fish1226

bcbouy said:


> what is considered too "cold" to fish in south florida????




For me anything below 60, I know you can say it (sissy)


----------



## BassAddict

bcbouy said:


> what is considered too "cold" to fish in south florida????



Normally id say fish do not bite when temps are below 50. Proved myself wrong this weekend when i caught this guy with temps in the upper 40's


----------



## fool4fish1226

That fish LOOKS cold :lol:


----------



## Popeye

fool4fish1226 said:


> That fish LOOKS cold :lol:



No, these fish look cold


----------



## fool4fish1226

Popeye said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That fish LOOKS cold :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, these fish look cold
Click to expand...



I must disagree those fish look FROZEN :LOL22:


----------



## Popeye

Almost but they were all quite alive when this photo was taken. I can confirm that all have since passed away though.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Morning to all. 3.5in of the white stuff on the ground. Our first substantial snow fall of the season.


----------



## fender66

I think I'm related to this kid. #-o


----------



## BassGeek54

> I think I'm related to this kid.



Hey Fender -- that was probably you as a kid AND you as an adult to your current bosses, judging by what you said the other day. You rebel you


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> I think I'm related to this kid. #-o



The one stuffing his fist in his mouth?


----------



## Canoeman

I have come to the conclusion that for the 2nd time in my life i need a fake ID, Except this time I need it to say im younger than I am..

So glad i live in a huge college town


----------



## fender66

Two Eskimos sitting in a kayak were chilly, so they lit a fire in the craft. Unsurprisingly it sank. Proving once again that you can't have your kayak and heat it too.


----------



## Canoeman

fender66 said:


> Two Eskimos sitting in a kayak were chilly, so they lit a fire in the craft. Unsurprisingly it sank. Proving once again that you can't have your kayak and heat it too.



#-o


----------



## bcbouy

=D>


----------



## nomowork

Wake up music............

[youtube]HgcKhqlFz4Q&list=PL76C4489A4967C900&index=112[/youtube]


----------



## Canoeman

Shame on you AMC, Shame on you, you took a great show and made it boring after 1 season.


----------



## Popeye

Canoeman said:


> Shame on you AMC, Shame on you, you took a great show and made it boring after 1 season.



Never saw it


----------



## Jim

Road trip time!


----------



## Jim

Wow, Imagine that........... :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Canoeman

I knew i shoulda bought that safe..

https://now.msn.com/now/0216-ebay-safe-sold.aspx


----------



## Popeye

My question about that safe story is, did the guy just tell the seller he found the money or was this corroborated in any way. Also heard that the original story said $6K (still a nice chunk of change). Then the seller (who thought it was empty) wants half (not happenin' in my world). Who would spent $122 on a suspected empty safe you know you have to destroy to get it open? maybe this is a big conspiracy perpetrated by seller (or even eBay) to sell more safes at higher prices.

Just like the girl that "found" the cocaine in a book she bought from Amazon. Mom walks in the room, sees the dope and the kid says "Mom, it was in the book when I bought it". Right.


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Road trip time!



IN


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Wow, Imagine that........... :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:



That's a wiener dog.....isn't it?


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Imagine that........... :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a wiener dog.....isn't it?
Click to expand...


Now that ain't very PG! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Imagine that........... :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a wiener dog.....isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that ain't very PG! :LOL2:
Click to expand...


What????

I said wiener. I had several other options. :roll:


----------



## 200racing

well the outlook for my weekend just went down

:evil: only have 2 leds left to wire in. hopped out of the boat and my left foot landed on something.my foot rolled inside and i felt and heard a pop. :evil: 

i know that ankle is going to knag me when i get older.
i almost broke this ankle as a kid.sprayed it to amy time to count on the trampoline and lastly tore some tendons in it playing soccer my senior year.

right now my in the chair icing it, looks like i have a marble under the skin on the outside of my ankleball.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Dang that hurts #-o I am going fishing today wish me luck


----------



## Canoeman

fool4fish1226 said:


> I am going fishing today wish me luck



I'll be out on the Miss tomorrow all day!!


----------



## fender66

The wife found a rescue dog that she had to have. Brought him home this morning.
More to come later with pics.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> The wife found a rescue dog that she had to have. Brought him home this morning.
> More to come later with pics.




Still waiting...


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wife found a rescue dog that she had to have. Brought him home this morning.
> More to come later with pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting...
Click to expand...


Here ya go. Been amazingly busy. I could use a weekend!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=23859


----------



## 200racing

im sick of all the nasty,awkward,embarrasing,T.M.I. medical commercials.
if happens below the shoulders or above the knees i dont what to hear about it and should be banned.


----------



## fender66

Driving into work this morning I saw a license plate that read:

*6KUNTS*

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## JamesM56alum

lmao thats awesome


----------



## Popeye

What's an UNT and why do they have 6,000 (6K) of them?


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> What's an UNT and why do they have 6,000 (6K) of them?



We were asking the same thing. Made the ride into work a whole lot more funny than usual! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Canoeman

If you drive a newer Chevy or GMC and are sick of driving during the day with your headlights on, click the ebrake down one click and your headlights will turn off..

good to learn new things..


----------



## Jim

Canoeman said:


> If you drive a newer Chevy or GMC and are sick of driving during the day with your headlights on, click the ebrake down one click and your headlights will turn off..
> 
> good to learn new things..



Didn't know that. I like my lights on, I feel it helps people see me more especially while they are on the phone, texting, eating, putting on makeup.................. :x


----------



## fool4fish1226

IT'S HUMP DAY COME ON FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Popeye

Canoeman said:


> If you drive a newer Chevy or GMC and are sick of driving during the day with your headlights on, click the ebrake down one click and your headlights will turn off..
> 
> good to learn new things..



I like them on during the day, but I can see this useful at the boat ramp so you don't blind everyone else.


----------



## Popeye

Saw the price of an 8 ounce steak on the dinner menu last night.

$50.00

And that's just the steak, sides were extra. Glad I didn't order the $70.00 pound of King Crab Legs either.

I had the 3 Diver Scallops for $42.00.

Kinda expensive here at French Lick Resort.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Saw the price of an 8 ounce steak on the dinner menu last night.
> 
> $50.00
> 
> And that's just the steak, sides were extra. Glad I didn't order the $70.00 pound of King Crab Legs either.
> 
> I had the 3 Diver Scallops for $42.00.
> 
> Kinda expensive here at French Lick Resort.



Just tell them the Check is on me!


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the price of an 8 ounce steak on the dinner menu last night.
> 
> $50.00
> 
> And that's just the steak, sides were extra. Glad I didn't order the $70.00 pound of King Crab Legs either.
> 
> I had the 3 Diver Scallops for $42.00.
> 
> Kinda expensive here at French Lick Resort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tell them the Check is on me!
Click to expand...


I did. Gave them your web site. Bill is on the way


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Saw the price of an 8 ounce steak on the dinner menu last night.
> 
> $50.00
> 
> And that's just the steak, sides were extra. Glad I didn't order the $70.00 pound of King Crab Legs either.
> 
> I had the 3 Diver Scallops for $42.00.
> 
> Kinda expensive here at French Lick Resort.



Doesn't sound like the places I eat at. Did they ask if you want fries with that? If not....that's just rude. I bet they forgot to put napkins in your bag too! Dang...you just can't find good food service anymore.


----------



## nomowork

Jim said:


> Canoeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you drive a newer Chevy or GMC and are sick of driving during the day with your headlights on, click the ebrake down one click and your headlights will turn off..
> 
> good to learn new things..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know that. I like my lights on, I feel it helps people see me more especially while they are on the phone, texting, eating, putting on makeup.................. :x
Click to expand...


Ditto for me. During my days working for Ma Bell, they encouraged us to drive with our headlights on all the time. It has become a habit which I'm sure has kept me out a few accidents. Luckily my truck has an automatic relay to turn them off after shutting down the engine.


----------



## Canoeman

Popeye said:


> Canoeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you drive a newer Chevy or GMC and are sick of driving during the day with your headlights on, click the ebrake down one click and your headlights will turn off..
> 
> good to learn new things..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them on during the day, but I can see this useful at the boat ramp so you don't blind everyone else.
Click to expand...


Yea.. i tend to live in a town where they drive like idiots.. that being said and how cheap full coverage is.. im trying get a new truck.. newer anyway  hahahaa 

and its good for stealth mode..


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the price of an 8 ounce steak on the dinner menu last night.
> 
> $50.00
> 
> And that's just the steak, sides were extra. Glad I didn't order the $70.00 pound of King Crab Legs either.
> 
> I had the 3 Diver Scallops for $42.00.
> 
> Kinda expensive here at French Lick Resort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound like the places I eat at. Did they ask if you want fries with that? If not....that's just rude. I bet they forgot to put napkins in your bag too! Dang...you just can't find good food service anymore.
Click to expand...


Didn't have a choice. We are here for a corporate meeting. We did have a $50.00 voucer for dinner. I kept it since Dave is paying for mine.


----------



## wihil

Hate this weather.

Not enough ice to wander around on, too much ice to get the boat in the launch. Stuck in the middle of nuthin.
:evil:


----------



## Popeye

I hear that. Not gonna drive 250 miles to ice fish either.


----------



## Jim




----------



## fool4fish1226

Jim said:


>




LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BassAddict

81° in Leland!!


----------



## fool4fish1226

83 today gonna be 86 tomorrow cooler this weekend 79 the talk box said :roll:


----------



## Popeye

Heard on CNN Headline News that Chicago area was supposed to get 6-10" of snow. Been in meetings all day and have not heard anything new about it.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Heard on CNN Headline News that Chicago area was supposed to get 6-10" of snow. Been in meetings all day and have not heard anything new about it.




While you are are french licking whomever - back home (for you)

https://www.chicagoweathercenter.com/


----------



## JamesM56alum

Ha! thats funny, good send every inch that way for the short period of time i have left in minnesota i dont want to see another inch of snow!


----------



## Canoeman

JamesM56alum said:


> Ha! thats funny, good send every inch that way for the short period of time i have left in Minnesota i don't want to see another inch of snow!



Its gonna hit here in MN Sunday buddy..


----------



## nomowork

Really nice weather in So Cal but have family issues to deal with so fishing has to be put off for awhile, bummer.


----------



## 200racing

im all for pedestian safety.....but if you stop in the middle of the zone to fool with you smart phone i should be allowed to a least give you a good bumper nudge. :twisted:


----------



## bcbouy

a good horn blast gets em moving again :LOL2: with luck they drop it.


----------



## 200racing

who has 2 thumbs and finished their boat project.......this guy.

actually i'm waiting on my carpet from lowes.....but i hope to get on the water tomorrow and try out my new setup. 

ive also got to take alot of photos and update my build thread.


----------



## JamesM56alum

Mmmm jolly rancher chewies....


----------



## bcbouy

i spiked my coffee one too many times. i need a nap


----------



## Popeye

Think I'll load up the ATV and go ride the snowmobile trails for a while and then go to the Humminbird Side Imaging seminar at BPS this afternoon


----------



## JamesM56alum

Working on hondas suck, just did a timing set on a 3.0vtec went smooth as pie but when i put the crank pully back on i realized hey this isnt right, the pulley is in two pieces... the freaking pulley had been spining on the balancer long enough that it ate away the rubber between them, the only reason the thing even spun when the motor ran was cause the belt tensioner kept it tight enough to do so. So now i wait AGAIN for parts because god knows everything for a freaking honda is dealer only... stupid imports..


----------



## 200racing

:!: jaun pablo just hit the stinking jet drier during a yellow flag :!:


----------



## Popeye

Seminar was a waste of time I learned more about side imaging from Will at the outing last summer. Put another 5 miles or so on the ATV today. Prolly last day for trail riding for a while, they are gonna be all slop soon. I know, I know, ATV's can go in the mud and slop. That's just not my ATV'ing style though.


----------



## JamesM56alum

lol that my friend was freaking awesome..... 



200racing said:


> :!: jaun pablo just hit the stinking jet drier during a yellow flag :!:


----------



## 200racing

JamesM56alum said:


> lol that my friend was freaking awesome.....
> 
> 
> 
> 200racing said:
> 
> 
> 
> :!: jaun pablo just hit the stinking jet drier during a yellow flag :!:
Click to expand...


i was suprised at how poorly nascar was equipped to handle the whole situation. if juan got trapped under the trailer or the driver in the truck. they would not have made it.

with all the helicopters and planes used around the track you think they would have foam handy.

i was at a AMA race at barbers.it was raining, a bike wrecked then rode to the pits. he spilt oil for 1/2 a mile in the race line. they brought out a tanker truck with a nozzle and shot foam on it then srubbed it with a street sweeper and rinsed. it was fairly quick


----------



## fool4fish1226

What a race - I am a JR fan by default - I was just happy to see him run well. My but was dragging today at work.

I do agree, fire is the worst, I am sure they learned something from last night. Nascar is good about learning from their mistakes and making changes, lets see what happens


----------



## Popeye

I probably am the last person to even comment on racing but if there was a jet engine track dryer on the track, why were there even cars out there? OK, it was a yellow flag, but IMO all cars should've been in the pit while the dryer was out there. Stupid.


----------



## fool4fish1226

I believe they have a saying about that "Crap Happens" Lets just hope they learn from it or give everyone a pack of marshmallows when they get to the track


----------



## JamesM56alum

i think they were all kinda in shock that it happend i will say he shouldnt have been let back on the track untill they figured it out cause he even told them it wasnt riding right. Then not even 2 seconds jaun got it outta his mouth that it's shaking again he slammed into the back of the truck. 200+ gallons of jet fuel on a freshly resurfaced track ever seen what fuel does to rubber ? lol not to mention how badly that fire melted it..


----------



## fender66

Photo Pun for the day! Remember....the photo contests for 2012 start tomorrow.


----------



## Jim




----------



## 200racing

Jim said:


>



:LMFAO: :LMFAO: 

reminds me of engvals stand-up. 
bill"doc my dog eats his own poop can you help me out"
vet" yeah,spinkle this on your dogs food....it will make his poop taste bad"
bill"doc run that by me again..... make his poop taste bad?" :LMFAO:


----------



## nomowork

Coincidence or conspiracy? 

A day after I turn down a phone solicitation from Time Warner Cable for cable TV service, my Time Warner Cable internet goes down, hard...............................hmmmmmmmmmm. 

Posting this on back up dial up service.


----------



## 200racing

let the pun begin


----------



## 200racing

my favorites





















the best


----------



## 200racing

score 20 rattle traps at $1.25. at the bps spring classic.


----------



## wihil

Cleaned up the tackle box in preparation for putting the icefishing gear away. 

I have an apparent spoon addiction. :shock: Here I thought it was jigs, I was wrong - jig are just a gateway lure...


----------



## Popeye

So now you know:


----------



## Jdholmes

That is awesome,,,made my day.


----------



## Canoeman

Zero down and no financing you say..

Hangovers are free you say?

Does the girl come with it or is she extra.. haahahhaaaa


----------



## 200racing

its supposed to be classic coverage right now not gynastics :evil:


----------



## Jim

Awesome! :LOL2:


----------



## JamesM56alum

Thats freaking awesome,  i carry a snatch strap in my truck for a reason i have and WILL drag some one some out of the way.


----------



## HANGEYE

Just wondering, when backing a boat (or any trailer) why do we turn down the radio volume?


----------



## fool4fish1226

So we can here when we hit something :shock: :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

HANGEYE said:


> Just wondering, when backing a boat (or any trailer) why do we turn down the radio volume?



So you don't spook the fish. Yes...even in your driveway. :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

Wild Turkey and Coke!


----------



## bcbouy

:LOL2: lmfao


----------



## JamesM56alum

lol i woulda love to been there as the pepsi guy drove by pointed an laughed


----------



## nomowork

I'm a grandpa (sort of)!


----------



## JamesM56alum

Very nice i love the bull terriors just meat heads an ya cant help but wanna pick em up an squeeze em


----------



## nomowork

Oldies never go out of style.

[youtube]micVEtyJQA4&feature=g-all-u&context=G2bcf883FAAAAAAAAOAA[/youtube]


----------



## Jim




----------



## fender66

Love it.


----------



## JamesM56alum

That just doesn't look right..... lol



Jim said:


>


----------



## 200racing




----------



## JamesM56alum

Oh HELL yes!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

80s again today = FISHING!!!!! Off to the river for me.


----------



## Popeye

depending on the wave forecast I'll be going out for Coho either Thursday or Friday morning.


----------



## fender66

Next week Friday, I'll be pre-fishing for my first tournament the following day. I'm so anxious I can hardly do anything.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> depending on the wave forecast I'll be going out for Coho either Thursday or Friday morning.



The Waves say go fishing:

[youtube]iPUmE-tne5U&ob=av2e[/youtube]


----------



## fender66

That's a great song to start a day of fishing!


----------



## Popeye

https://www.myspace.com/music/player?sid=27402738&ac=now


----------



## 200racing

"i'm sittin here lonely like broken man;do my time doin the best i can. walls and bars they suround me; but i dont want no sympathy"

gotta love GFR \/


----------



## nomowork

[youtube]GkZa_nR5DeY&feature=g-all-u&context=G25f2440FAAAAAAAAXAA[/youtube]


----------



## wihil

New trolling bible, check. New trolling rods, check. New plans for catching more fish this year, check. Boat -

boat? Where the heck did I put the boat? it's in the garage somewhere...


----------



## Popeye

I'm gonna name our next dog or cat "Cool Whip".....that way it will have it's own personalized water and food dishes!


----------



## Popeye

Driving through a pile of rubble on the boat ramp can have adverse effects on your boat propeller








Yes, that is a crack about 3/4" long at about the 1-o'clock position.


----------



## nomowork

Popeye said:


> Driving through a pile of rubble on the boat ramp can have adverse effects on your boat propeller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is a crack about 3/4" long at about the 1-o'clock position.



Ouch! My GF laughs, but I use my oars when launching or coming into the ramp with both the trolling and new Honda motor tilted up.


----------



## JamesM56alum

I'v got a 60's johnson an i still use the paddles loading an unloading... lol i like my prop



nomowork said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Driving through a pile of rubble on the boat ramp can have adverse effects on your boat propeller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is a crack about 3/4" long at about the 1-o'clock position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! My GF laughs, but I use my oars when launching or coming into the ramp with both the trolling and new Honda motor tilted up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Popeye

Can't power load with a trolling motor and my boat doesn't have oars or even oarlocks. I do have a useless 4 foot paddle that came with the boat. The only thing that is good for is smacking the geese that try to get in the boat.


----------



## Captain Ahab

No worries Popeye


----------



## Popeye

Is that to fix the prop, make oarlocks for my boat or all the above?


----------



## JamesM56alum

Duck tape Ahab's mouth shut ! :shock: lol


----------



## Jdholmes

I'd say all of the above...and keep some on hand for leaks. . Duct tape is AMAZING!

Heck build a duct tape prop.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Is that to fix the prop, make oarlocks for my boat or all the above?




Fix the #-o prop - duh


----------



## wihil

Is there some kind of invisible sign that becomes attached to a boat when placed into a garage over winter that reads "PILE ALL YOUR CRAP HERE - DON'T WORRY, THE HUSBAND WILL CLEAN IT OUT IN SPRING!"

Great googley moogley - it didn't take me this long to put it away! ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that to fix the prop, make oarlocks for my boat or all the above?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fix the #-o prop - duh
Click to expand...


Since they call Duck Tape 100 Mile Tape, does that mean I'll be able to go 100 MPH if I use it?


----------



## BassAddict

Eating Fiber One for breakfast kind of reminds me of eating fish food....


----------



## JamesM56alum

I'm not going to ask why you know what fish food tastes like....


----------



## fender66

A woman who has never seen her husband fishing, doesn’t know what a patient man she married !


----------



## Jdholmes

JamesM56alum said:


> I'm not going to ask why you know what fish food tastes like....



You've never lived till you've eaten fish food.


----------



## Canoeman

Jdholmes said:


> JamesM56alum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to ask why you know what fish food tastes like....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never lived till you've eaten fish food.
Click to expand...


Ive lived then!!


----------



## Popeye

While I can't say I've eaten fish food (or bait), I can confirm that I have put certain types of ice fishing bait in my mouth to keep them from freezing.


----------



## JasonLester

painted my boat


----------



## Jdholmes

Went to bass pro 'boat show' the other day...yah...not a show.


----------



## Popeye

New stickers on my boat:


----------



## JasonLester

Sometimes I can't stand people ...all of them... ](*,)


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> New stickers on my boat:





I will get you an Ahab sticker for the underside if you like


----------



## fender66

Today is FRIDAY for me! :mrgreen: 

Tomorrow is Fishday for me! :mrgreen: 

Saturday is first tourney of 2012! :mrgreen: 

Can't wait to get out of here (work) in another hour!


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> New stickers on my boat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get you an Ahab sticker for the underside if you like
Click to expand...


I could use it on my propeller


----------



## fool4fish1226

Gonna go to lunch (with the wife) stop by the store (adult drinks) and then go bait fishing later tonight for tomorrows trip. Put the pinfish and minnow traps out pull them in the morning and hope for the best.


----------



## JamesM56alum

God i cant wait to get out of this state !!!!!


----------



## Jim

Lost my second wedding ring today....

1st one is in the Quabbin Reservoir
2nd one is in St Petes Beach in Florida.


----------



## medicman619

Oh man Jim! That's horrible! How you gonna explain that one? or should I say, second one? :shock:


----------



## Jdholmes

I lost mine ones for like 3-4 months without my wife noticing. One day I put on a work glove and a ringer slid onto my finger...score!


----------



## JamesM56alum

I hate uptight bible thumpers upnorth, If you don't like how i talk or how i act or how i think then don't listen. I don't judge you because you judge me it's called freedom of speech look it up, and you also have the right not to listen. I'd suggest you exercise it.

I love god and i worship him in my own way, but i live my life as i see fit i say what i want when i want and however i want, an what i do is between me an god and no one else so every body else can butt the fk out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nomowork

JamesM56alum said:


> I hate uptight bible thumpers upnorth, If you don't like how i talk or how i act or how i think then don't listen. I don't judge you because you judge me it's called freedom of speech look it up, and you also have the right not to listen. I'd suggest you exercise it.
> 
> I love god and i worship him in my own way, but i live my life as i see fit i say what i want when i want and however i want, an what i do is between me an god and no one else so every body else can butt the fk out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I have a funny story about this.

One day "those" people who go door to door came to my parent's house and my father answered the door. They immediately started a conversation not knowing my dad LOVES to talk. He talked their ears off and they started leaving. My father followed them down the sidewalk and letting them know he wasn't finished yet! It's a long story about why he did this! :lol:


----------



## nomowork

My son took his Boston Terrier to the vet yesterday due to some bowel movement issues. Upon leaving while making a payment, a lady brought her dog, about 80 pounds right up next to my son's dog who is about 20 pounds. Out of the blue, my son's dog, Bubba, clamped his jaws on the other dog's neck and wouldn't let go. It took my son and a vet's assistant to get Bubba off of the other dog! No blood or injuries although I know if Bubba wanted to, he could have torn off half of the dog's neck as I've seen what he can do to a brand new tennis ball!

Bubba is the innocent one in the back of the bed.


----------



## JamesM56alum

Man i wonder what that other dog said to him to make him freak, believe it or not i think animal's speak to each other and we're fool's to think we as human's are the only species smart enough to have communication skills. 

And i'd like to have been a fly on the wall to see what the other dog's owner said behind closed doors lol


----------



## Jim

medicman619 said:


> Oh man Jim! That's horrible! How you gonna explain that one? or should I say, second one? :shock:




She was right next to me when it happened. I lost a bunch of weight, so she understands! :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

Going to the Crystal Lake, IL gun show this morning with a buddy. He's the one looking for an inexpensive (but not cheap) home defense pistol, I'm just going cause there's gonna be guns there. Of course if there is a killer deal on something...


----------



## nomowork

Popeye said:


> Going to the Crystal Lake, IL gun show this morning with a buddy. He's the one looking for an inexpensive (but not cheap) home defense pistol, I'm just going cause there's gonna be guns there. Of course if there is a killer deal on something...



I have a "cheap" Taurus 38 revolver, 5 shot loaded with +P hollow points for home defense. I also have two speed loaders for it.

My GF's son started out shooting his grandfather's 22 rifle and is now has an official gun collector status.


----------



## bcbouy

it's 8 am. and i'm about to start smoking a brisket.this will drive my neighbors nuts.i live in a townhouse.10 hrs. till nirvana


----------



## Popeye

He was looking more for a semi auto in 9mm or .40 cal. I saw a nice looking Taurus Judge .45/410 Tracker with the 6.5" barrel. Might have bought it but wanted to think on it a little and see if he still had it next month at the show. Found out he's asking more for a used on than a new one goes for. Sure, he's a private seller and no sales tax, but the new one including the tax is $10 more and has a warranty.


----------



## Jdholmes

Crazy...some people try to pull that stuff...cool gun if you are just using it for home defense though!


----------



## Jim

bcbouy said:


> it's 8 am. and i'm about to start smoking a brisket.this will drive my neighbors nuts.i live in a townhouse.10 hrs. till nirvana



Awesome! =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## wihil

Popeye - Taurus guns have a lifetime transferable warrenty. Odds are high that you'll end up using it at some point, though. 

In other news -

Holy moly have I been spending green at the local Fleetfarm. New seats, new drift sock, new lures, AND got my eye on two new trolling rod/reels. I still haven't gotten my new fishfinder OR a trolling motor! I'm outta control, need to get on the water ASAP.


----------



## Popeye

What you talking about? The warranty part or the transferable part?


----------



## nomowork

I should buy stocks of Lowe's (if they have any). I stop by there every two to three days to pick up stuff.


----------



## Popeye

nomowork said:


> I should buy stocks of Lowe's (if they have any). I stop by there every two to three days to pick up stuff.



My lumber/hardware store of choice. Good prices, selection and a 10% military discount everyday.


----------



## fender66

TODAY is FRIDAY EVE! :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

My autotether should be delivered tomorrow... At least that's what the UPS status says.


----------



## Canoeman

I had this dream last night where i was eating this huge marshmallow..

Woke up and i cant find my pillow anywhere..


----------



## fool4fish1226

Well it's Friday, my daughter comes into town tonight, and I have a pretty free schedule next week (gonna take some time off). This should be a good fishing week my daughter is one heck of a fisherperson and we like to compete lets see who wins this time. 

PS - I am tired of loosing to her wish me luck


----------



## Jim

I did a little online shopping today at basspro and spent $212. I only had $75 in gift cards. :?


----------



## Popeye

Yeah, that online shopping seems to add up faster than when you are putting the stuff in your cart.


----------



## fender66

Get to bring home my new fishing buddy tomorrow. Meet Lillypad. This was taken 2 weeks ago. Very excited.


----------



## BassGeek54

> Get to bring home my new fishing buddy tomorrow. Meet Lillypad.



She is beautiful Chris...I hope sh knows what a great home she is getting.


----------



## fender66

BassGeek54 said:


> Get to bring home my new fishing buddy tomorrow. Meet Lillypad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is beautiful Chris...I hope sh knows what a great home she is getting.
Click to expand...


Thanks. This is exactly what the doctor ordered. I'm loving her so much already. And she's loving back too.


----------



## wihil

fender66 said:


> Get to bring home my new fishing buddy tomorrow. Meet Lillypad. This was taken 2 weeks ago. Very excited.



D'Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww - 

I'm a sucker for lab puppy. Too bad they don't stay that way.

In other news -

I'm SO surprised that Jim didn't take advantage of April Fools and put up a brand new Ranger with all the trimmings for the monthly give away. :lol: :lol: Bet that would have got some blood going.


----------



## BassGeek54

Hey Chris...I was looking at that picture of Lillypad again and I think she looks a lot like you around the eyes.


----------



## fender66

BassGeek54 said:


> Hey Chris...I was looking at that picture of Lillypad again and I think she looks a lot like you around the eyes.



WOW....are you asking me out?

I'd expect that from Ahab...but not you. :shock:


----------



## Popeye

Looking at her picture could almost make me like dogs. Well, I kinda like them, I just don't like having one.


----------



## BassGeek54

> WOW....are you asking me out?



WHOA now.....you're a nice but I don't go that way. I don't know Ahab well enough to know if he does or not. :roflmao:


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> BassGeek54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chris...I was looking at that picture of Lillypad again and I think she looks a lot like you around the eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW....are you asking me out?
> 
> I'd expect that from Ahab...but not you. :shock:
Click to expand...



Your cute but got the wrong plumbing for me


Sorry Chris - 


P.S. Bassaddict, he is all yours!


----------



## Popeye

Ahab is a lawyer, he swings whichever way pays the most or causes the most pain to others.


----------



## fender66

You guys are painfully funny!

Thanks. Seriously!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> You guys are painfully funny!
> 
> Thanks. Seriously!



Sorry Chris, you're a good looking guy and all but i gave it up for lent!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are painfully funny!
> 
> Thanks. Seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Chris, you're a good looking guy and all but i gave it up for lent!
Click to expand...


My prayers have been answered [-o< 

I don't have to watch my back until after Easter now. Thanks for giving me a few days break. :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

And on April 7, when Lent is over, then what?


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> And on April 7, when Lent is over, then what?



:shock:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Going fishing with the daughter @ 2 o'clock can,t wait hopefully we will catchem up [-o<


----------



## wihil

Two new rod holders, CHECK! Wish I had picked up another two, but I had to get gas. Maybe next paycheck, but I still need to find two trolling rods.

Next on the list - trolling motor and fishfinder. Which is it gonna be!


----------



## Canoeman

Going to see Lucero tonight at a small venue..

Gonna raise hell tonight boys!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=SPF0DCC78A9C254A4C&v=MmpHPRpv6iw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Jim

Canoeman said:


> Going to see Lucero tonight at a small venue..
> 
> Gonna raise hell tonight boys!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=SPF0DCC78A9C254A4C&v=MmpHPRpv6iw&feature=player_detailpage




Have fun! :beer:


----------



## fender66

Dang.....I'm hungry!

BA......bring me one of those famous pizzas! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

The kids new fishing rods came in. Basspro Bionic rods on sale.

Man these things are really nice. Better than what I expected for $59 bucks on sale.

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Bionic-Blade-XPS-Spinning-Rods/product/10210586/-1749682


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Dang.....I'm hungry!
> 
> BA......bring me one of those famous pizzas! :LOL2:



Mean one of these Fender!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang.....I'm hungry!
> 
> BA......bring me one of those famous pizzas! :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean one of these Fender!
Click to expand...


That's the one....but with more meat!


----------



## JamesM56alum

Hey fender how's this for more meat ?








lol sorry i couldnt resist


----------



## Popeye

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang.....I'm hungry!
> 
> BA......bring me one of those famous pizzas! :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean one of these Fender!
Click to expand...

Dude! I'm looking at having Chicken Flavored Ramen Noodles for dinner and you posted that? That's just mean.


----------



## Popeye

JamesM56alum said:


> Hey fender how's this for more meat ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol sorry i couldnt resist



OK, not so hungry any more


----------



## JamesM56alum

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang.....I'm hungry!
> 
> BA......bring me one of those famous pizzas! :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean one of these Fender!
Click to expand...



That pic had me completely messed up, look at the date of the image, 2013 i was like wait wtf ? and i even had to check my phone because i just paid bills today an wrote out a bunch of checks for 2012 not 2013...... lol


----------



## BassAddict

JamesM56alum said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang.....I'm hungry!
> 
> BA......bring me one of those famous pizzas! :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mean one of these Fender!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That pic had me completely messed up, look at the date of the image, 2013 i was like wait wtf ? and i even had to check my phone because i just paid bills today an wrote out a bunch of checks for 2012 not 2013...... lol
Click to expand...


I live in the future!


----------



## fender66

Crock infested waters?


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## Jim

go fishing Ahab!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> go fishing Ahab!




Best idea I have heard today =D>


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> go fishing Ahab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best idea I have heard today =D>
Click to expand...


Just in time Jim because I had a different suggestion in mind.


----------



## BassAddict

RICE & BEANS!!!!!!!




man, now im hungry and bored...........................................


----------



## fender66

An hour and 15 minutes before I get to go home and pack for my trip tomorrow/Friday! I'm DONE! :roll: No more work for me today.


----------



## bcbouy

4 days off. no kids home for easter,im going fishing


----------



## Popeye

Gonna take my new pistol to the range to get the feel for it. Never fired a hand cannon like this before.


----------



## Jim




----------



## JamesM56alum

That is awesome


----------



## Popeye

Jim said:


>



You found where I plan on testing out my Judge.


----------



## Canoeman

Been a busy day of sunshine,beers and fishing!!


now im bored..


----------



## JamesM56alum

lol catch anything?


----------



## 200racing

Stuck in the docs waiting room. they have "today" on the television. I want to run my head through a wall.
women should never get the remote.


----------



## BassAddict

200racing said:


> Stuck in the docs waiting room. they have "today" on the television. I want to run my head through a wall.
> women should never get the remote.



You are in a doctors office, they should have bleach around. Wash your eyes out with bleach stat before that junk infects your brains!


----------



## Canoeman

JamesM56alum said:


> lol catch anything?



Ayup.. Channels and suckers have been running for a week or 2 now.. been a blast!!


----------



## JamesM56alum

which river?


----------



## wcbond4

I had a regular bowel movement this morning..following breakfast. Then it was off to work where I beat my head against the desk all morning. Looking for good deals on boating equipment.


----------



## Popeye

wcbond4 said:


> I had a regular bowel movement this morning...



Ummm... Congratulations?


----------



## Canoeman

JamesM56alum said:


> which river?




Mighty Miss..


----------



## wcbond4

Popeye said:


> wcbond4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a regular bowel movement this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... Congratulations?
Click to expand...



Well thank you. (From what I hear, seeing as how I am not on Twitter or Facebook, I have to assume this is what people like to talk about ) :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

Well, a lot of people talk sh... er... stuff on there, just usually not literally .


----------



## BassAddict

wcbond4 said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wcbond4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a regular bowel movement this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... Congratulations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you. (From what I hear, seeing as how I am not on Twitter or Facebook, I have to assume this is what people like to talk about ) :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Twitter and Facebook are primarily used to tell people about stuff that their real friends dont care about, so i guess this qualifies


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Well, a lot of people talk sh... er... stuff on there, just usually not literally .




Hey - there is a Ahab thread for this sort of thing - sheeeesh!


----------



## Waterwings

Checkin' in! Been busy as all get-out lately. Wife had surgery in mid-December and was down for 80+ days, so I took off from work (thank goodness for multiple sick days available). Still have a large tarp covering my roof from storm damage that happened on 2 March, and am now dealing with perspective contractors after the insurance adjuster showed-up and did his thing. Also getting my retrirement package ready to submit and calling it quits on 1 June. I might have some breathing room after that. I was out of town yesterday and was at a gas station, and a fellow behind me noticed my TinBoats sticker on the back window. Said he just joined the site, but I didn't get his name, so Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Jim

Nice to hear from you Waterwings! stay in touch. Hope to see more of you in the future (after June 1).


----------



## Captain Ahab

Hey WW - glad to hear from you 

June 1st huh, I smell a road trip and house party at the WW Estates 



Any fish there ion the Commonwealth of Kentucky?


----------



## fender66

Good to hear from you again WW. Sounds like you've had your plate full. Hang in there. There's always room for you here on TB.


----------



## 200racing

caught 2 catfish on jugs late last night. i left them over night in my 15 gal live well as i came in and went to bed. i dumped my minnow bucket in with them to see if they would stay alive till tomorrow so i could take my mom fishing. there were some dead ones in the bucket too. one of the cats had 11of my shiners in his stomach along with the brim he was caught on


----------



## fender66

Leaving in a few minutes to fish another Tournament this weekend. Wish me luck. I'd like to be in the money this time!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Go get rich Fender


Remember us when you have the "Fishing With Fender" show on the Outdoor Network


----------



## fool4fish1226

fender66 said:


> Leaving in a few minutes to fish another Tournament this weekend. Wish me luck. I'd like to be in the money this time!



Catchem Up


----------



## Jim

Found my new gun safe............


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am going Striper catching tonight! 


Filling the cooler with a few 20lb fish and then eating them!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Ahhhh two giant size cheese steaks (provolone) on fresh baked rolls - ready to start the fishing!


----------



## Popeye

I like that safe idea but would be difficult for quick access at night. Be great for storing all your valuables while on vacation though.


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> I like that safe idea but would be difficult for quick access at night. Be great for storing all your valuables while on vacation though.



That would be for the majority of your arsenal, youd also be smart to have a quick access safe.


----------



## Captain Ahab

So fat and bloated me stood beside the river and caught NOTHING! I have fish!


Gonna try again tonight - wanted to use my brand new reel I purchased a few months ago - Daiwa Saltist 4000H - and it was not on the shelf where I left it - I just spent the last hour freaking out looking for it


Anyway, for some reason I thought it was in a Blue and Red box - NOPE, all black. i must have stared right past it 20 times


----------



## 200racing

i won my first bass tournament!!!. beat 15 boats and brought in big fish.
full story in fishing reports.....


----------



## Popeye

Cool. Congratulations


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

fender66 said:


> Leaving in a few minutes to fish another Tournament this weekend. Wish me luck. I'd like to be in the money this time!





Come on Chris, where did you go and how did you do? The suspence is killing me.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving in a few minutes to fish another Tournament this weekend. Wish me luck. I'd like to be in the money this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Chris, where did you go and how did you do? The suspence is killing me.
Click to expand...


Two day tourney at Lake of the Ozarks with a big bass bash on Friday eve for 3 hours. We had pouring rain all three days we were on the water. I was able to find a few keepers each day, but not enough to finish in the money. Still, had a great time with Freetofish (Ron), and look forward to fishing with him again soon. Guess I need to work on my "dock fishing" methods.


----------



## BassAddict

Went fishing, caught a blackbird mid flight but had a successful release..... Caught no fish, does this still count as getting skunked?


----------



## bcbouy

heck no. i caught a loon with a 3 lb. trout.


----------



## Popeye

Nope. Had a buddy catch a Coot when we were trout fishing a couple years ago and he explained it constituted as a catch and release. I took a picture and to this day use it as the caller ID for him on my phone


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Went fishing, caught a blackbird mid flight but had a successful release..... Caught no fish, does this still count as getting skunked?




It count as getting the bird! 









You should be used to that by now


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went fishing, caught a blackbird mid flight but had a successful release..... Caught no fish, does this still count as getting skunked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It count as getting the bird!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be used to that by now
Click to expand...


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Went fishing, caught a blackbird mid flight but had a successful release..... Caught no fish, does this still count as getting skunked?



Yes...still skunked. Now if you had said you went birding and caught a blackbird mid flight....then you would have been successful.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went fishing, caught a blackbird mid flight but had a successful release..... Caught no fish, does this still count as getting skunked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...still skunked. Now if you had said you went birding and caught a blackbird mid flight....then you would have been successful.
Click to expand...


I reject your reality and substitute my own! :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

I've seen that T-shirt


----------



## JamesM56alum

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went fishing, caught a blackbird mid flight but had a successful release..... Caught no fish, does this still count as getting skunked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It count as getting the bird!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be used to that by now
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



lol awesome


----------



## nomowork

BassAddict said:


> Went fishing, caught a blackbird mid flight but had a successful release..... Caught no fish, does this still count as getting skunked?



A catch is a catch! We often compare sea weed size when surf fishing!


----------



## fender66

nomowork said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went fishing, caught a blackbird mid flight but had a successful release..... Caught no fish, does this still count as getting skunked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A catch is a catch! We often compare sea weed size when surf fishing!
Click to expand...


Now THAT is PATHETIC.

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

*Wife's Diary:*

Tonight, I thought my husband was acting weird. We had made plans to meet at a nice restaurant for dinner. I was shopping with my friends all day long, so I thought he was upset at the fact that I was a bit late, but he made no comment on it. Conversation wasn't flowing, so I suggested that we go somewhere quiet so we could talk. He agreed, but he didn't say much. 

I asked him what was wrong; He said, 'Nothing.' I asked him if it was my fault that he was upset. He said he wasn't upset, that it had nothing to do with me, and not to worry about it. On the way home, I told him that I loved him. He smiled slightly, and kept driving. 

I can't explain his behavior I don't know why he didn't say, 'I love you, too.' When we got home, I felt as if I had lost him completely, as if he wanted nothing to do with me anymore. He just sat there quietly, and watched TV. He continued to seem distant and absent. Finally, with silence all around us, I decided to go to bed. About 15 minutes later, he came to bed. But I still felt that he was distracted, and his thoughts were somewhere else. He fell asleep - I cried. I don't know what to do. I'm almost sure that his thoughts are with someone else. 

My life is a disaster. 




*Husband's Diary:*

Boat wouldn't start, can't figure it out.


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

nomowork said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went fishing, caught a blackbird mid flight but had a successful release..... Caught no fish, does this still count as getting skunked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A catch is a catch! We often compare sea weed size when surf fishing!
Click to expand...


Only time the size of vegetation/debris is compared is when it demonstrates significant line strength such as being able to pull up a car tire on 20lb power pro!!


----------



## JamesM56alum

fender66 said:


> *Wife's Diary:*
> 
> Tonight, I thought my husband was acting weird. We had made plans to meet at a nice restaurant for dinner. I was shopping with my friends all day long, so I thought he was upset at the fact that I was a bit late, but he made no comment on it. Conversation wasn't flowing, so I suggested that we go somewhere quiet so we could talk. He agreed, but he didn't say much.
> 
> I asked him what was wrong; He said, 'Nothing.' I asked him if it was my fault that he was upset. He said he wasn't upset, that it had nothing to do with me, and not to worry about it. On the way home, I told him that I loved him. He smiled slightly, and kept driving.
> 
> I can't explain his behavior I don't know why he didn't say, 'I love you, too.' When we got home, I felt as if I had lost him completely, as if he wanted nothing to do with me anymore. He just sat there quietly, and watched TV. He continued to seem distant and absent. Finally, with silence all around us, I decided to go to bed. About 15 minutes later, he came to bed. But I still felt that he was distracted, and his thoughts were somewhere else. He fell asleep - I cried. I don't know what to do. I'm almost sure that his thoughts are with someone else.
> 
> My life is a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Husband's Diary:*
> 
> Boat wouldn't start, can't figure it out.




Dude you have no idea how dead on you are, You pretty much described me to a T and my wife HATES!!!!! it ... i'm constantly being asked if i'm mad or if something is wrong or if she did something, and in the end i'm most likely just thinking i need to take a dump or something and i'm trying to hold it. But in her eye's it's the end of the world because i'm not constantly talking like she does.


----------



## fender66

> Dude you have no idea how dead on you are, You pretty much described me to a T and my wife HATES!!!!! it ... i'm constantly being asked if i'm mad or if something is wrong or if she did something, and in the end i'm most likely just thinking i need to take a dump or something and i'm trying to hold it. But in her eye's it's the end of the world because i'm not constantly talking like she does.




Again....with the potty talk? :roll:


----------



## JamesM56alum

lol


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> I've seen that T-shirt




And underwear?


----------



## Bigkat650

fender66 said:


> *Wife's Diary:*
> 
> Tonight, I thought my husband was acting weird. We had made plans to meet at a nice restaurant for dinner. I was shopping with my friends all day long, so I thought he was upset at the fact that I was a bit late, but he made no comment on it. Conversation wasn't flowing, so I suggested that we go somewhere quiet so we could talk. He agreed, but he didn't say much.
> 
> I asked him what was wrong; He said, 'Nothing.' I asked him if it was my fault that he was upset. He said he wasn't upset, that it had nothing to do with me, and not to worry about it. On the way home, I told him that I loved him. He smiled slightly, and kept driving.
> 
> I can't explain his behavior I don't know why he didn't say, 'I love you, too.' When we got home, I felt as if I had lost him completely, as if he wanted nothing to do with me anymore. He just sat there quietly, and watched TV. He continued to seem distant and absent. Finally, with silence all around us, I decided to go to bed. About 15 minutes later, he came to bed. But I still felt that he was distracted, and his thoughts were somewhere else. He fell asleep - I cried. I don't know what to do. I'm almost sure that his thoughts are with someone else.
> 
> My life is a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Husband's Diary:*
> 
> Boat wouldn't start, can't figure it out.



:LOL2: LOL love it! Typically my wife wouldn't fall into this, but since she's been pregnant the emotions/hormones are running wild


----------



## nomowork

We made plans to tentatively wet the tin on Monday! It's been a long time! [-o<


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Lake of the Ozarks this weekend. Looks like a cold front is moving in on us. Could make for some tough fishing. Sure would make a mokery of the lunar tables.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Lake of the Ozarks this weekend. Looks like a cold front is moving in on us. Could make for some tough fishing. Sure would make a mokery of the lunar tables.



Been there the past 2 weekends. Water temps were 63 degrees. Some fish are shallow...but there's a lot on the docks too. I couldn't catch them off the docks...but other people from my club caught plenty! Good luck!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Thanks Chris. What part of the lake did you fish? We are going to be in the Grand Glaize,near the State Park.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Thanks Chris. What part of the lake did you fish? We are going to be in the Grand Glaize,near the State Park.



Put in at Red Oak. Linn Creek was a mess last weekend...better the week before. I fished mainly the Niagua and Little Niagua.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Dang-it, No Lake of the Ozarks this weekend. Due to ill daughter. Never fails,but can't leave her home alone. There will always be another time. Oh Well.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Dang-it, No Lake of the Ozarks this weekend. Due to ill daughter. Never fails,but can't leave her home alone. There will always be another tome. Oh Well.



Sorry you can't go Steve. Hope your daughter get's well soon!


----------



## fender66

Another hour and a half drive to work this morning. Why does it take 6 hours for the clean up crews to remove a wreck off the highway? Especially when it happens at 3AM when there's virtually NO traffic to get in their way. #-o


----------



## Popeye

Umm... They get paid by the hour?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

No Popeye. Fatality investigations take forever around here. Chris should be glad they didn't close the highway completely. Frankly,I'm surprised they didn't.


----------



## Popeye

Didn't know there were any fatalities. Sorry for their family


----------



## wihil

Man, thinking hard about getting a new tin. 

Sure would be nice to move to a 16' open deep V with a 20" transom and high sides. Be a lot safer for taking out my daughter too.

They've got a nice, new, no frills Starcraft with a 30hp Merc tiller and trailer all ready to go down at the stealership. Banks are just begging for loans too...

Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## JamesM56alum

7 more months till i can go home!! Buddy of mine went fishing in a small river next to our house, surprisingly he brought hom 3 rainbow's and one brown trouts all over 13 inches.


----------



## JasonLester

rain :evil:


----------



## JamesM56alum

yep


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Meramec River tomorrow. Hope it's not raining. Supposed to be cool though.

And.......BLUES WIN!


----------



## nomowork

Imposter!


[youtube]W1bXdXWEKaE&feature=player_embedded#![/youtube]


----------



## redbug

I'm having a real bad day!!! it started when i went out to my truck that i got back from the repair shop after some #$%& hit me and it would not start i have no idea what is wrong now but it is going back for the 3rd time since they repaired it grrrrrrrr i have a tournament next weekend in Maryland and i am wondering how i can trust this thing. then i have my vacation trip to Illinois the end of the month and again how do i trust the truck 
after that i opened my fios bill to find another $20 charge on the bill for my "FREE" lifetime DVR wonder how that happened will it ever end at least the flyers are winning at this point


----------



## wihil

Farkin cold out this morning - 34deg, 20mph wind, 2' chop. Fished all morning for one 17" walleye. Soaked, cold, and now hungry. 

I need a bigger boat than a 12'er . I think the guys with the real boats felt sorry for me out there. :lol:


----------



## JamesM56alum

lol dude mine isnt much better either way with that temp and that wind it still doesnt make for a relaxing day of fishing.


----------



## Popeye

I would fish 34deg, 20mph wind, 2' chop weather for a 17" Walleye. OK, maybe not the 2' stuff.


----------



## Popeye

Ran 50 shot shell rounds through my Tarus Judge today. AWESOME.


----------



## wihil

Popeye said:


> I would fish 34deg, 20mph wind, 2' chop weather for a 17" Walleye. OK, maybe not the 2' stuff.



It was my own fault. I left the launch and knew I was in for it, got out of the bay into the main lake and just got rocked. Said heck with it, and scooted as quick as my 7.5 could back to a different cove and tried to stay away from anything that would swamp me. Fun stuff when the waves are taller than your side. #-o 

Worst part was I heard the north side of the lake was fine because the wind was blowing to the south west - I should have driven up and around the lake instead of putting in where I did. Oh well. Raingear - it's not just for rain anymore. :lol:


----------



## Sawdust Farmer

My boat came in last week and the dealer should have it rigged and ready by the end of this week!!!!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226

I will be in the KEYS starting tomorrow (Work related) but should have some time to wet a line, returning Friday, then driving north (West central Florida) to look at some retirement property along the Withlacoochee River. See you all when I get back.


----------



## wihil

Awesome time with the daughter today. Who knew that a Mr. Twister lizard bait could be such a great toy... we had all kinds of fun in the bath tub making the lizard swim - and reading bedtime stories to the lizard - and tucking him in bed. 

He may have to go fishing with us too... #-o :lol:


----------



## nomowork

Finally wet the tin today since last summer! :shock: 

Weather forecast last week was sunny, high seventies to low eighties. Yesterday's weather report was party cloudy, A.M. drizzles. We've been looking forward to this outing for a couple of weeks so went for it. Left two hours before sunrise, slight drizzle and cold. Got to the lake, cold, windy, heavy drizzle but what the heck. We fought the weather for four hours without a nibble and covered about half of the lake! Next time...............


----------



## fender66

wihil said:


> Awesome time with the daughter today. Who knew that a Mr. Twister lizard bait could be such a great toy... we had all kinds of fun in the bath tub making the lizard swim - and reading bedtime stories to the lizard - and tucking him in bed.
> 
> He may have to go fishing with us too... #-o :lol:


----------



## bcbouy

high elevation lake ice off in about 2 weeks,turnover in 3 and then full on fishing for the trophy trout all summer and fall.yay !


----------



## Dragonman

Getting the kids ready for school, I get a text from my wife. 

"hey wanna keep the kids home from school and go fishing?"

I sent her a reply, im sure i dont need to tell you what it said.

God i love my wife.


----------



## Popeye

Playin' Hooky with the Fishies while playin' Hookey from school.


----------



## JasonLester

Dragonman said:


> Getting the kids ready for school, I get a text from my wife.
> 
> "hey wanna keep the kids home from school and go fishing?"
> 
> I sent her a reply, im sure i dont need to tell you what it said.
> 
> God i love my wife.




Nice....or you could send them to school and just you two go...either way win win... wish my wife would do that.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Waiting for the granddaughter to get home from school,then off to Simpson for the evening.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Waiting for the granddaughter to get home from school,then off to Simpson for the evening.



Let me know how you do Steve. Haven't been in the park all year yet. Been real tempted to get there though.


----------



## wihil

*pumps fist* SCORE!!!!! Been looking off and on for a cheap trolling motor for the boat, wading through junk on CL right and left. Saw Minnkota's still got rebates going on, so I thought I'd swing past the local Wallyworld to see what they wanted locally for 30# motor. Dept manager told me that the Walmart website lied, they don't stock trolling motors, but they did get an oddball return in today - unopened. I asked what her plans were, she said "don't have any - there's no stock room for it, so it needs to go. Make me an offer, higher than zero." 

Soooooooooooo brand new in box Minnkota 40# TM for $40. I'm gonna see if they'll bite on the rebate too - that'll drop it down to $15. :lol: 

Now to find a battery...


----------



## Canoeman

Sat for a couple hours at a fishing spot i have chasing kitties..

Went to take off and my motor revved up and no forward movement to match the rpm's. I'm thinkin great what now.. must have spun my impeller or something stupid..

Nope..

Ended up sucking up a 9' piece of rope in my jet that someone left in the water..

Stupid deal.. people need to learn to clean up after themselves.. stop littering..

pack it in .. pack it out..


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Canoeman said:


> Ended up sucking up a 9' piece of rope in my jet.




Been there done that. Last year I blasting up Lake of the Ozarks,when I noticed my anchor rope leaving the boat. By the time I got stopped to check it out,the jet had sucked about 12ft of it into the intake. Lucky,I was able to troll to shore in a shallow cove,disassemble the foot,and retrieve the rope. Lucky because the rope was not ingested by the impeller.Took about 25min to fix. That was a GOOD day for me.


----------



## Jim

Parents of the year! :LOL2:


----------



## redbug

just have to vent!!!!!
why the heck cant your neighbors just talk to you when they have an issue?
mine called the dog catcher about my basset hounds barking !!! 
i didnt say a word when i found their daughters throwing sticks at them or when they broke the fence by jumping on it 
or even when he came into my yard twice once to block the dog door to keep my dogs in and the other time to borrow a cooler for a party he was having that we weren't invited to. i asked him why he did that and didnt come knock on the door he stammered and didnt have an answer i used a few choice words and walked away 
oh he also cut tree branches off a tree that was hanging near the property line but he cut them to the trunk that was 5 ft off the line


----------



## fender66

redbug said:


> just have to vent!!!!!
> why the heck cant your neighbors just talk to you when they have an issue?
> mine called the dog catcher about my basset hounds barking !!!
> i didnt say a word when i found their daughters throwing sticks at them or when they broke the fence by jumping on it
> or even when he came into my yard twice once to block the dog door to keep my dogs in and the other time to borrow a cooler for a party he was having that we weren't invited to. i asked him why he did that and didnt come knock on the door he stammered and didnt have an answer i used a few choice words and walked away
> oh he also cut tree branches off a tree that was hanging near the property line but he cut them to the trunk that was 5 ft off the line



Looks like it's time for them to move.


----------



## nomowork

redbug said:


> just have to vent!!!!!
> why the heck cant your neighbors just talk to you when they have an issue?
> mine called the dog catcher about my basset hounds barking !!!
> i didnt say a word when i found their daughters throwing sticks at them or when they broke the fence by jumping on it
> or even when he came into my yard twice once to block the dog door to keep my dogs in and the other time to borrow a cooler for a party he was having that we weren't invited to. i asked him why he did that and didnt come knock on the door he stammered and didnt have an answer i used a few choice words and walked away
> oh he also cut tree branches off a tree that was hanging near the property line but he cut them to the trunk that was 5 ft off the line



Wow, and I thought my GF's new neighbors were irritating!

BTW, I had a Basset hound once. Her bark could wake up the dead! She was a very lovable dog.


----------



## JamesM56alum

redbug said:


> just have to vent!!!!!
> why the heck cant your neighbors just talk to you when they have an issue?
> mine called the dog catcher about my basset hounds barking !!!
> i didnt say a word when i found their daughters throwing sticks at them or when they broke the fence by jumping on it
> or even when he came into my yard twice once to block the dog door to keep my dogs in and the other time to borrow a cooler for a party he was having that we weren't invited to. i asked him why he did that and didnt come knock on the door he stammered and didnt have an answer i used a few choice words and walked away
> oh he also cut tree branches off a tree that was hanging near the property line but he cut them to the trunk that was 5 ft off the line




What you need to do is go buy two 40lb bags of rock salt and sprinkle them all over his yard at night and when he turns his sprinklers on watch his grass burn to nothing but dirt with in a week.  just sayin....


----------



## bcbouy

my porterhouse was so big it gave me meat sweats


----------



## Popeye

redbug said:


> just have to vent!!!!!
> why the heck cant your neighbors just talk to you when they have an issue?
> mine called the dog catcher about my basset hounds barking !!!
> i didnt say a word when i found their daughters throwing sticks at them or when they broke the fence by jumping on it
> or even when he came into my yard twice once to block the dog door to keep my dogs in and the other time to borrow a cooler for a party he was having that we weren't invited to. i asked him why he did that and didnt come knock on the door he stammered and didnt have an answer i used a few choice words and walked away
> oh he also cut tree branches off a tree that was hanging near the property line but he cut them to the trunk that was 5 ft off the line



Instead of just spreading the salt randomly, draw pictures or write words with it. I have a neighbor that routes the hose from her sump pump to discharge under my fence. While the hose is entirely on her property I get the discharge and during very wet times, it washes away dirt under the fence which wildlife then furrows out even more. I used to just flip the hose towards her house but now that she added a fence/gate I don’t have easy access to do that. With the hose end so close to my fence, I can grab it with one of those spring loaded mechanical fingers and pull it to me a bit. Sticks and other debris have been known to find their way in the end of the hose.



bcbouy said:


> my porterhouse was so big it gave me meat sweats



And I’m gonna have Ramen Noodles for lunch


----------



## wihil

Popeye said:


> ... With the hose end so close to my fence, I can grab it with one of those spring loaded mechanical fingers and pull it to me a bit. Sticks and other debris have been known to find their way in the end of the hose.



Yep. We had that problem - amazing how fast that hose can get redirected when it keeps getting shop rags in it...

In other news - I get to sleep in the garage for the next month.

Found a new in box HDS7 on clearance that still meets the rebate specs, so while I'll be on the cold, hard concrete for a bit at least I'll have a shiney new fishfinder to play with.  

The hammer came down though, no more fishing stuff (except bait and launch fees) until winter.  (we'll see about that!)


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> just have to vent!!!!!
> why the heck cant your neighbors just talk to you when they have an issue?
> mine called the dog catcher about my basset hounds barking !!!
> i didnt say a word when i found their daughters throwing sticks at them or when they broke the fence by jumping on it
> or even when he came into my yard twice once to block the dog door to keep my dogs in and the other time to borrow a cooler for a party he was having that we weren't invited to. i asked him why he did that and didnt come knock on the door he stammered and didnt have an answer i used a few choice words and walked away
> oh he also cut tree branches off a tree that was hanging near the property line but he cut them to the trunk that was 5 ft off the line




I smell a suspect in some missing equipment, just sayin. . . .


----------



## fool4fish1226

Dang rain :twisted: Can't fish and no air show to watch :evil:


----------



## nomowork

Popeye said:


> I get the discharge and during very wet times, it washes away dirt under the fence which wildlife then furrows out even more. I used to just flip the hose towards her house but now that she added a fence/gate I don’t have easy access to do that. With the hose end so close to my fence, I can grab it with one of those spring loaded mechanical fingers and pull it to me a bit. Sticks and other debris have been known to find their way in the end of the hose.



My GF's property is on a hill so she has a neighbor on the north side that sits higher than her property. Everyone who sits higher on one side drains their rain water run off into the street using one method or another. This neighbor waters his back yard too much so all of the water runs off down the slope into my GF's side yard and when it rains, it's even worse. We tried plugging those weep holes in the block wall, but he always unplugs them because I imagine it floods his backyard, so, one day I climbed the side bank and dug a small trench on my GF's side of the property line and now all of his excess water floods his front yard! I think he finally got the message.


----------



## nomowork

Why are people afraid of that little stick on the left side of the steering column?


----------



## fender66

Five months ago I had a root canal.
Last night, I cracked that took in half flossing.
Today, dentist glued it back together and told me now I need a crown.
Tonight, broke tooth again.
Tomorrow...tooth extraction...and it's not even the same tooth!

Don't think I'll be wasting a dollar on the Lotto this week. #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Five months ago I had a root canal.
> Last night, I cracked that took in half flossing.
> Today, dentist glued it back together and told me now I need a crown.
> Tonight, broke tooth again.
> Tomorrow...tooth extraction...and it's not even the same tooth!
> 
> Don't think I'll be wasting a dollar on the Lotto this week. #-o




Youch!


----------



## wihil

I have no idea where to mount my new HDS7. It's not like I have a ton of options on a 12' boat, but I have a feeling it's probably going to end up on the bench seat in front of me.

I need a bigger boat.


----------



## nomowork

fender66 said:


> Five months ago I had a root canal.
> Last night, I cracked that took in half flossing.
> Today, dentist glued it back together and told me now I need a crown.
> Tonight, broke tooth again.
> Tomorrow...tooth extraction...and it's not even the same tooth!
> 
> Don't think I'll be wasting a dollar on the Lotto this week. #-o



https://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/dentist-pulls-her-ex-boyfriend-teeth-split-210829769.html


----------



## Popeye

wihil said:


> I have no idea where to mount my new HDS7. It's not like I have a ton of options on a 12' boat, but I have a feeling it's probably going to end up on the bench seat in front of me.
> 
> I need a bigger boat.



You could mount it on my ProTeam 190TX.


----------



## Popeye

Hurray, hurray
First of May
Outdoor... Ummm... Loving
Starts today


----------



## fender66

nomowork said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five months ago I had a root canal.
> Last night, I cracked that took in half flossing.
> Today, dentist glued it back together and told me now I need a crown.
> Tonight, broke tooth again.
> Tomorrow...tooth extraction...and it's not even the same tooth!
> 
> Don't think I'll be wasting a dollar on the Lotto this week. #-o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/dentist-pulls-her-ex-boyfriend-teeth-split-210829769.html
Click to expand...


I have NEVER dated my dentist.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Jim

Was thinking about going for a swim today, but something told me to skip it.

Great website for the coolness factor: https://www.fishingfury.com


----------



## fender66

Why do some people "think" they deserve EVERYTHING!


----------



## Popeye

I don't?


----------



## Canoeman

Popeye said:


> I don't?




Yup.. :LOL2:


----------



## JamesM56alum

Jim said:


> Was thinking about going for a swim today, but something told me to skip it.
> 
> Great website for the coolness factor: https://www.fishingfury.com



Awesome pic.


----------



## nomowork

Missed out on a good deal on Craig's List today. Apparently a lot of people would rather text on the cell phones than actually talking person to person. :shock: :roll:


----------



## JamesM56alum

Eh lol nomo texting sometime's is easier if people are at work, i know when i post an add on craiglist i give people an option for testing me, but do list that i prefer calls, voice mail is a beautiful thing my friend


----------



## fool4fish1226

Putting in for my gator permit today [-o<


----------



## JamesM56alum

wicked i deff want pic's of your tiny's if you get the permit i love gators.


----------



## BassAddict

nomowork said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five months ago I had a root canal.
> Last night, I cracked that took in half flossing.
> Today, dentist glued it back together and told me now I need a crown.
> Tonight, broke tooth again.
> Tomorrow...tooth extraction...and it's not even the same tooth!
> 
> Don't think I'll be wasting a dollar on the Lotto this week. #-o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/dentist-pulls-her-ex-boyfriend-teeth-split-210829769.html
Click to expand...


How did the extatraction go fender? Still got the majority of your teeth


----------



## Popeye

The majority as in both?


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> The majority as in both?




LMAO


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> nomowork said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Five months ago I had a root canal.
> Last night, I cracked that took in half flossing.
> Today, dentist glued it back together and told me now I need a crown.
> Tonight, broke tooth again.
> Tomorrow...tooth extraction...and it's not even the same tooth!
> 
> Don't think I'll be wasting a dollar on the Lotto this week. #-o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/dentist-pulls-her-ex-boyfriend-teeth-split-210829769.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did the extatraction go fender? Still got the majority of your teeth
Click to expand...


As far as a tooth extraction.....I guess it went okay. The best part was the two beautiful, young nurses that were at my side. :shock: 
I decided to go the cheap route (unlike my wife who has to have the whole package at $400) and just get the local numbing. Cost me a total of $5.00 and a tooth. My jaw is still sore. Probably a combination of the tooth being yanked from my head, and the fact that he pulled so hard on the side of my mouth that I think he wrapped it around my ear to get it out of the way. Once he started, the tooth was out in less than 2 minutes. I was totally blown away with that. Now, once I get that crown on my only other tooth (thanks Popeye)....I should be in good shape with my chompers (both of them).

Thanks for asking. I'm feeling the love!  

Not from Popeye though. :evil:


----------



## Jim

For the tough guy iphone4 men! :LOL2:


----------



## wihil

Heck with fishing for walleye or trout.

This is the future, boys - now what kind of bait do you use for a dorkfish?






:mrgreen:


----------



## JaxJonBoat

Hey I resemble that remark!!!!! We like corn dogs hehe


----------



## JasonLester

Hot and humid.


----------



## JasonLester

You gotta take out the stick they'll eat that stick....


----------



## fender66

This explains a lot!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Vacation is over. Start the new job tomorrow.


----------



## Popeye

Finally, today is my last of 7 days straight at the plant. Our normal rotation is 12 hour shifts, 2 days on/3 day off/3 on/2 off. Ready for fishing tomorrow.


----------



## BassAddict

Its Friday fenders favorite day, which can only mean one thing... My favorite day (Monday) is right around the corner!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Finally, today is my last of 7 days straight at the plant. Our normal rotation is 12 hour shifts, 2 days on/3 day off/3 on/2 off. Ready for fishing tomorrow.




Plant and rotation should never be used in the same post


----------



## BassAddict

Plus 12 hours is a little excessive!


----------



## Popeye

The 33.2 hours of O/T will be nice. The Captain emailed me saying we may not go out due to weather conditions. Lake Michigan can get real ugly real fast. Last year one of my buddy's boat went down. All three fishermen got out but the dog got trapped in the cabin and they couldn't save him.


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Its Friday fenders favorite day, which can only mean one thing... My favorite day (Monday) is right around the corner!!!



+1


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> The 33.2 hours of O/T will be nice. The Captain emailed me saying we may not go out due to weather conditions. Lake Michigan can get real ugly real fast. Last year one of my buddy's boat went down. All three fishermen got out but the dog got trapped in the cabin and they couldn't save him.



Man that sucks. I hate hearing stories like this. Please be careful. [-o<


----------



## 200racing

wedding: two people sharing a temporary emotion inconveniencing everyone they know.

gotta head out in a little bit for rehearsal dinner wont be home till around midnight. both the rehearsal and ceremony are outside,in the afternoon,in Alabama. tonight i have to dress up and tomorrow i have to where a freaking penguin suit. i hate dressing up i dont event own dress pants or a suit.to make it even more torture for me it is on the bank of the lake i won a recent tourn. on and it is a supermoon right now. 

our family is very close to the grooms family.if it wasn't for that i would have turned him down. i used to be close to the groom but in H.S. i distanced my self from him.he started down a stupid path and general consensus is this wedding is just another checkpoint, which really kills my enthusiasm for putting up with all the wedding B.S.


----------



## Popeye

This is what happens when you text and drive


[youtube]HbjSWDwJILs&hd=1][/youtube]

OK, I quit... I tried to do that embalming thing and can't get it so you have to click on the link instead of the little picture thingy


----------



## fender66

Fixed it for you Popeye!


----------



## Popeye

Thanks. I thought I tried that way? Computers and that interweb thing are so complicated.


----------



## nomowork

200racing said:


> .......... started down a stupid path and general consensus is this wedding is just another checkpoint, which really kills my enthusiasm for putting up with all the wedding B.S.



Ditto, ditto, ditto................

My GF's niece is getting married in June, for the second time. The first marriage lasted less than a year when she found out he was cheating on her and on drugs. Less than a year later, she hooks up with one of her ex hubby's friend who didn't work for over two years. I think this marriage will be a repeat of a disaster.


----------



## Canoeman

i have seen more marriages end than begin... 

Personally.. never been married..


----------



## nomowork

[youtube]i_9JUmwRxt4&feature=g-all-u[/youtube]


----------



## JamesM56alum

nomowork said:


> [youtube]i_9JUmwRxt4&feature=g-all-u[/youtube]



God those are two of the baddest planes to ever fly, the corsair is by far my favorite prop plane, it was by far one of the fastest and agile in the world.


----------



## fender66

Those are some cool planes, but.....


I think I saw Ahab down there fishing off that one point. Didn't look like he had caught anything though.


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:
 

> Those are some cool planes, but.....
> 
> 
> I think I saw Ahab down there fishing off that one point. Didn't look like he had caught anything though.




Heck I didnt'


----------



## one100grand

Hey guys, I've been away from the forms for a hell of a long time...almost a year by my recollection. My wife started school in September and I've been working tons of hours and haven't really had extra time for fishing  or for posting about fishing...but the summer is on its way and I'll be back at it again! I'm planning on spending more time here and should be back as a semi-reg again.


----------



## fender66

one100grand said:


> Hey guys, I've been away from the forms for a hell of a long time...almost a year by my recollection. My wife started school in September and I've been working tons of hours and haven't really had extra time for fishing  or for posting about fishing...but the summer is on its way and I'll be back at it again! I'm planning on spending more time here and should be back as a semi-reg again.



Hey "grand"....good to see you again. Thanks for dropping in. See you again next year. :mrgreen: 

Just kidding. Welcome back!


----------



## BassAddict




----------



## Captain Ahab

Post what you know best BassAddict, post what you know best! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## JamesM56alum

Haha pure awesomeness.


----------



## wihil

Gotta quit looking at CL for tinny's. 

I see one, think - sure, I could mod that to... nonononono, let's see what else is up... 

*click* 

Hey now - that looks like it's got potiential... I could.. nonononono....

*click*

Now I like this one! I could just.....


#-o It's gotta be a sickness.


----------



## Dragonman

wihil said:


> Gotta quit looking at CL for tinny's.
> 
> I see one, think - sure, I could mod that to... nonononono, let's see what else is up...
> 
> *click*
> 
> Hey now - that looks like it's got potiential... I could.. nonononono....
> 
> *click*
> 
> Now I like this one! I could just.....
> 
> 
> #-o It's gotta be a sickness.




I do that too, never know when that "Free boat come get it " is going to pop up. waiting watching .... [-o< [-o<


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> Post what you know best BassAddict, post what you know best! =D> =D> =D>



[-X Cant, this site is rated PG [-X


----------



## 200racing

tally for tonight's excursion. 4lb drum, 1lb 12oz spot,13 croppie, best weighing in at 1lb 8oz over 14'' long.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Nice job Mr. Racing!


I am leaving later today / Early AM tomorrow for the striper hunt! 

I WANT A 50 LBER


----------



## fender66

It's Thursday.....again for me! (I thought yesterday was Thursday)

These weeks just keep getting longer! :|


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> It's Thursday.....again for me! (I thought yesterday was Thursday)
> 
> These weeks just keep getting longer! :|



LMAO was thinking the same thing all day yesterday up until 5 o'clock


----------



## Canoeman

I haven't worked full time since 2002..

I half heartily applied for a full time job Sunday.. phone interview Monday, technical aptitude test Wednesday and face to face interview today..

Ive never felt things to move to fast, but.. this may be to fast..


----------



## Popeye

It was a good morning this morning from 6:00am - 8:30.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Very Nice Popeye

What did the hat bite on? :shock:


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Very Nice Popeye
> 
> What did the hat bite on? :shock:



What else would I use?

https://houseofantiquehardware.com/reproduction-hardware-cast-iron-black-coat-hook?utm_source=froog&utm_medium=cse-nc&utm_campaign=gdf&partner=froog&gdftrk=gdfV22090_a_7c472_a_7c4382_a_7cR_d_010JW_d_421&gclid=CJiOooOq968CFbEBQAod8nzPEQ


----------



## Dragonman

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: #-o


----------



## bcbouy

=D>


----------



## fool4fish1226

:-k Today is the day you worried about yesterday and tomorrow will never come :-k 

I think I have more problems then tin boats - just saying :shock:


----------



## wihil

I have seen the Devil and he has tempted me.

He just so happens to look like a 2008 Crestliner Fishhawk 1600 Tiller...... 

Now what organ do I sell that's worth 10K......


:-? :-k


----------



## fender66

I'm really starting to hate the dentist! By the time he's finished with me....he'll have a better boat than I do! [-X


----------



## Jim




----------



## JaxJonBoat

Finally get free weekend this weekend. All honey do's completed, boat is ready for its first test run, and it is supposed to rain all weekend. Ugh, welcome to the boaters plight.


----------



## fender66

> All honey do's completed



Man are you gullible! :roll:


----------



## Dragonman

Don't you love when certain items just walk away from where you placed them when you have kids in the house!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## Jim

YES! :LOL2:


----------



## JustFishN

just a random post  

Hi hi!


----------



## fender66

It's "Friday Eve"....we're getting closer. :wink:


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> It's "Friday Eve"....we're getting closer. :wink:



Yup, Monday will be here before you know it! :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

Today and tomorrow are like my Thursday and Friday for the week.


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Today and tomorrow are like my Thursday and Friday for the week.



WOW....me too. What an odd coincidence.


----------



## Popeye

WIth my rotating schedule, sometimes my T/F land on W/T


----------



## nomowork

Everyday is a holiday! :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye

nomowork said:


> Everyday is a holiday! :mrgreen:



They tried to tell me that when I was in the Navy. Told me every meal was a banquet and every payday was a fortune too. There is a three strike rule now, so they don't say that stuff anymore.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Today and tomorrow are like my Thursday and Friday for the week.



Yesterday was like my Sunday and today is feeling very tuesdayish


----------



## fender66

Has this forum been really slow lately, or is it just me?

Anticipated responses:

Popeye: "Yes, you are slow".
Ahab: "It's BassAddict that's slow".
BassAddict: "Ban AHAB"


----------



## Dragonman

fender66 said:


> Has this forum been really slow lately, or is it just me?



I think it has been loading very slowly, takes forever to post also.


----------



## Popeye

Yes, you are slow


----------



## Popeye

I hate to disappoint people


----------



## Captain Ahab

It is BassAddict that is slow


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Has this forum been really slow lately, or is it just me?
> 
> Anticipated responses:
> 
> Popeye: "Yes, you are slow".
> Ahab: "It's BassAddict that's slow".
> BassAddict: "Ban AHAB"



Ban Fender!


----------



## Jim

fender66 said:


> Has this forum been really slow lately, or is it just me?



Yes, the Hosting company is aware! :?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has this forum been really slow lately, or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Hosting company is aware! :?
Click to expand...



Ban the Hosting Company!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> No, we are not on Twitter.....Never will be, but you can post your random posts here. Here you can blurb what you want that does warrant its own thread.
> 
> You have something to say? Something on your mind? Just feel free to post it here all day long any time. Twitter has nothing on TB. :LOL2:




This is a long running thread! from the 1st post in 2009


Popeye was still young and handsome then


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has this forum been really slow lately, or is it just me?
> 
> Anticipated responses:
> 
> Popeye: "Yes, you are slow".
> Ahab: "It's BassAddict that's slow".
> BassAddict: "Ban AHAB"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ban Fender!
Click to expand...


:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, we are not on Twitter.....Never will be, but you can post your random posts here. Here you can blurb what you want that does warrant its own thread.
> 
> You have something to say? Something on your mind? Just feel free to post it here all day long any time. Twitter has nothing on TB. :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a long running thread! from the 1st post in 2009
> 
> 
> Popeye was still young and handsome then
Click to expand...


You hitting on me?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, we are not on Twitter.....Never will be, but you can post your random posts here. Here you can blurb what you want that does warrant its own thread.
> 
> You have something to say? Something on your mind? Just feel free to post it here all day long any time. Twitter has nothing on TB. :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a long running thread! from the 1st post in 2009
> 
> 
> Popeye was still young and handsome then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hitting on me?
Click to expand...



[-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## bcbouy

the oldest boy moved back after graduating university.4 adults living at home.i dont think i'm going to make it.time to tighten the screws.


----------



## fender66

Saw this on the web this morning from someone who lives out near me. Not sure if it's from my area or not, but it's certainly impressive!

This thing could eat a Volkswagon!


----------



## Popeye

I don't see the guy's fingers. Almost looks like photoshopped or at least sheating with a stick stuck in it's back so he can hold it closer to the camera


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> I don't see the guy's fingers. Almost looks like photoshopped or at least sheating with a stick stuck in it's back so he can hold it closer to the camera



I don't see Miss Piggy running for her life knowing that the "Muppet lynch mob" is after her next.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> I don't see the guy's fingers. Almost looks like photoshopped or at least sheating with a stick stuck in it's back so he can hold it closer to the camera




Do you need to borrow someone's glasses?


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the guy's fingers. Almost looks like photoshopped or at least sheating with a stick stuck in it's back so he can hold it closer to the camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need to borrow someone's glasses?
Click to expand...


Probably #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## nomowork

bcbouy said:


> the oldest boy moved back after graduating university.4 adults living at home.i dont think i'm going to make it.time to tighten the screws.



Which is why I provide free labor to my son for repairs and upgrades at his house. It's insurance that he'll stay there! :shock:


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


>



I think we better get permission from BA before you give me his glasses.


----------



## fender66

TODAY, my youngest daughter graduates from grade school. I'm One Proud Pappa! :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> I think we better get permission from BA before you give me his glasses.



No, i got my glasses but thanks for asking!


----------



## Popeye

Yeah, I'm good too.


----------



## Canoeman

Girlfriend = 1 headache

X 2 = 2 headaches
X 3 = 3 headaches
so on and so on.. it is a never ending cycle..

Simple math..

So why doesn't my 1 girlfriend get it?

I don't have,need and or want a 2nd,3rd.. etc..


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Grandson Tyler's graduation is today.Way to go Bud!

But,instead of driving across the county to his high school,we have to drive to Midtown St.Louis to Chaifetz Arena for the commencement. Another waste of taxpayer dollars,Fox School District has two High Schools(both with ample facilities on campus)and both are having their ceremonies in the city. Makes no sense to me.
Then again, the district I'm in had their Prom at Union Station,in downtown St.Louis. Had to drive his cousin to the city for her night. At least Northwest has their Graduation on campus,across the road from the house. No driving downtown for hers. She graduates next year.


----------



## fender66

Canoeman said:


> Girlfriend = 1 headache
> 
> X 2 = 2 headaches
> X 3 = 3 headaches
> so on and so on.. it is a never ending cycle..
> 
> Simple math..
> 
> So why doesn't my 1 girlfriend get it?
> 
> I don't have,need and or want a 2nd,3rd.. etc..



This sounds to me like she's wanting you to get more girlfriends?

RUN! as fast as you can!


----------



## BassAddict

Canoeman said:


> Girlfriend = 1 headache
> 
> X 2 = 2 headaches
> X 3 = 3 headaches
> so on and so on.. it is a never ending cycle..
> 
> Simple math..
> 
> So why doesn't my 1 girlfriend get it?
> 
> I don't have,need and or want a 2nd,3rd.. etc..



0 Girlfriend = 0 headaches

Rather have a dog. Their cheaper, a bowl of kibbles keep them happy, and you dont have to sleep on the couch if you look at another dog :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Canoeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girlfriend = 1 headache
> 
> X 2 = 2 headaches
> X 3 = 3 headaches
> so on and so on.. it is a never ending cycle..
> 
> Simple math..
> 
> So why doesn't my 1 girlfriend get it?
> 
> I don't have,need and or want a 2nd,3rd.. etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0 Girlfriend = 0 headaches
> 
> Rather have a dog. Their cheaper, a bowl of kibbles keep them happy, and you dont have to sleep on the couch if you look at another dog :LOL2:
Click to expand...



Now you're talking.

Then again....I'm speaking from 18+ years of marriage that I have to admit has been good to me.

But if I was single again....my tail would not be between my legs like it is now. :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

Best advice i was given was "stay single, live alone" Im really glad i listened to that stay single bit, but on some days I wish i payed better attention to that live alone part!


----------



## Popeye

I just bought a house in Texas for her to stay in and once a year we meet up for conjugal visits.


----------



## JaxJonBoat

As bad as this sounds coming from someone who has fished all his life and is now 40, I caught my first fish today on artificial bait, in my boats maiden voyage . Gold weedless spoon. Too bad the red fish was one inch too short


----------



## Bigkat650

Doesn't get more random then this: https://binghamton.craigslist.org/zip/3013524023.html

Worth a laugh :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Bigkat650 said:


> Doesn't get more random then this: https://binghamton.craigslist.org/zip/3013524023.html
> 
> Worth a laugh :LOL2:



The only thing that will grow in there is POT!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> The only thing that will grow in there is POT!



Pot grown in a pot, Id buy!!!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that will grow in there is POT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot grown in a pot, Id buy!!!
Click to expand...


Smoking that will not only give you bad breath, but potty mouth too.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that will grow in there is POT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot grown in a pot, Id buy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Smoking that will not only give you bad breath, but potty mouth too.
Click to expand...


Lmao i already got both, will it make it worst?


----------



## bcbouy

i'd probably be crappy pot anyway.


----------



## Popeye

It was BYBTWD today. Gonna do a little research as to what and where baits were working and had out for some Salmons in the morning after work. Hope the lake calms down a bit as it is just borderline as far as wave heights I'm comfortable with. Sure glad I have my Autotether and my Spot locator.


----------



## fender66

> The only thing that will grow in there is POT!
> 
> Pot grown in a pot, Id buy!!!
> 
> Smoking that will not only give you bad breath, but potty mouth too.
> 
> Lmao i already got both, will it make it worst?




You'll know it's getting worse if people around you get flushed.


----------



## wasilvers

Lost a battery yesterday. It came with the boat years ago, lasted for a quite a while as a backup trolling battery, engine starting, and fish-finder running. It seemed to take a while to charge, but the machine said it was at 100%. When I went to use it, had on 9.3 volts - there is nothing that is draining the battery - at least it nothing sparks when the terminals are disconnected. 

Ah well, I needed to drop some more money in the boat anyway :roll:


----------



## Popeye

What a day. Worked my 12 hour shift and then drove 35 minutes to launch my boat on Lake Michigan. Wave forecast was for 1-2 footers. It was rippled glass. Perfect for my small boat. After putting 3 small (less than 3 pounds each) Coho in the box, I had a screamer. While I was trying to get the behemoth along side the boat, I bumped my staged net and over the side it went. I had to reach over the side and grab the fish by the gill plate. Nothing more fun than struggling with a 16 pound King Salmon when he doesn't want to come aboard. Ended up getting my limit of five Salmon though.


----------



## Captain Ahab

WTG Popeye! 


You gotta learn to lip those fish!


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> WTG Popeye!
> 
> 
> You gotta learn to lip those fish!



Working on it.


----------



## Canoeman

Their is only a handful of places I am excited to get order's from.

Outboard jet's is one, my shipment arrives today with a bunch of new parts for my jet


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTG Popeye!
> 
> 
> You gotta learn to lip those fish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on it.
Click to expand...



I can send you a gaff ?


----------



## Popeye

Funny thing is I have a short gaff I use for ice fishing (I would prefer to not shove my hand in freezing water to grab a fish if given the choice) and never thought to bring it on the boat.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Funny thing is I have a short gaff I use for ice fishing (I would prefer to not shove my hand in freezing water to grab a fish if given the choice) and never thought to bring it on the boat.




Remember, it is not the length of the gaff but the crook of the hook!


----------



## Popeye

I've got the 16" Off Shore Angler Tiny Hook'r TH-16. Might be a little short for trying to gaff a struggling salmon boatside.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Decisions,decisions. MeramecRiver tomorrow,just have to decide whether it's Fenton or St.Clair. Flip a coin in the morning.


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> I've got the 16" Off Shore Angler Tiny Hook'r TH-16. Might be a little short for trying to gaff a struggling salmon boatside.



Story of my life!


----------



## Canoeman

Camped for 3 nights and 4 days, 3.5" of rain fell.. it is nice to be (dry) home


----------



## wihil

Bah. Never buy cheap thinking it'll just "make do". Spend the money the first time, or save receipts for EVERYTHING...


----------



## Dragonman

wihil said:


> Bah. Never buy cheap thinking it'll just "make do". Spend the money the first time, or save receipts for EVERYTHING...




Something my Dad always said "If you are going to buy it, buy a good one and it will last, if you buy a cheap one you will buy it every time you need it."


----------



## fender66

I've lost over $100 worth of fishing line. I pulled it out of the boat this weekend to restring my reels, set it on the bumper of the truck and it's disappeared. I'm pissed. :twisted:


----------



## fool4fish1226

I got my gator permit  I have three weekends in september to take two lizards got love it.


----------



## Captain Ahab

fool4fish1226 said:


> I got my gator permit  I have three weekends in september to take two lizards got love it.





Do you / can you sell them?

I would like to order one (alive) to send to BassAddict (one for Popeye as well)


Do not worry - I will send Fender his next year


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my gator permit  I have three weekends in september to take two lizards got love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you / can you sell them?
> 
> I would like to order one (alive) to send to BassAddict (one for Popeye as well)
> 
> 
> Do not worry - I will send Fender his next year
Click to expand...


Now I'm seeing some love! Thanks for not forgetting me.


----------



## Popeye

Gee, thanks Dave. Will I need a gaff with that?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Gee, thanks Dave. Will I need a gaff with that?



Nope - just a large fish tank


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my gator permit  I have three weekends in september to take two lizards got love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you / can you sell them?
> 
> I would like to order one (alive) to send to BassAddict (one for Popeye as well)
> 
> 
> Do not worry - I will send Fender his next year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm seeing some love! Thanks for not forgetting me.
Click to expand...



If he can get three I will make sure you get one ASAP


----------



## Popeye

If Chris is really anxious, I'll forgo mine this year.


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> If Chris is really anxious, I'll forgo mine this year.



I was going to send mine to you Popeye. I thought if you only had one, it would be lonely.


----------



## Popeye

Thanks, I have a cat to keep it company.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Captain Ahab said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my gator permit  I have three weekends in september to take two lizards got love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you / can you sell them?
> 
> I would like to order one (alive) to send to BassAddict (one for Popeye as well)
> 
> 
> Do not worry - I will send Fender his next year
Click to expand...



I can't sell them, but I can give them as gifts to fellow mirrocraft owners :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

Lunch is served!


----------



## Popeye

Is that what you guys eat in Mississippi?


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Is that what you guys eat in Mississippi?



From the perspective of that picture....he must be drunk and laying on the table while he's eating.


----------



## JasonLester

I just have to say the Yukon territory is one of my favorite places on earth


----------



## Canoeman

BassAddict said:


> Lunch is served!










Holy freaking god that looks good. 

i'm hungover and i wanna eat the hekk out of it!!!!


----------



## Popeye

What is the green stuff?


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> What is the green stuff?



Crawfish bedding. What else could it be?


----------



## Popeye

mold


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> mold



VERY good point.


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> What is the green stuff?



Steamed baby spinach, my only regret about the dish was that it wasn't bigger. It was freaking incredible, and the spinach (last minute addition) kept my bugs nice and hot!!


----------



## Popeye

OK, I can do spinach. Thought it might be collar greens. Don't want no collar green off no redneck. However Redneck greens is kinda Christmassy.


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> OK, I can do spinach. Thought it might be collar greens. Don't want no collar green off no redneck. However Redneck greens is kinda Christmassy.



Nope, collar greens are forbidden from being cooked indoors, I have heard they stink pretty bad. And for future reference:







Notice the difference of the foliage.


----------



## Popeye

Thought you was trying to pull some sneaky trick lighting thing


----------



## wihil

Sweet dinner tonight - blackened walleye with creole rice and salad. Caught 4 good walleyes today before noon (which was a good thing, took me dang near an hour to get back to the launch from the west wind. Rollers as high as the boat!) and made it back with all bits and pieces. 

Even the boat survived. :lol: A friend saw me loading up as he was getting ready to launch - told me he "doesn't know how, but that dang boat goes against all odds". 

I think the boat may have a name (provided I don't manage to sink it first...) 8-[


----------



## nomowork

ROAD TRIP! A week of trout fishing! Retirement is great!


----------



## Popeye

Took a buddy out Salmon fishing this morning. We brought 8 back in and the DNR at the cleaning station said we had one of the better coolers of fish.






3 Kings and 5 Coho. Biggest King was 14 pounds and the next one was 10. Talked with a bunch of guys and most had less than 5 fish and only a couple Kings.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Nice mess of fish


Did you use the gaff?


----------



## Popeye

No, didn't use the gaff... But it was at the ready in case I dropped the new net over.


----------



## bcbouy

took my float tube out for some trout fishing today. first time in 2 years. kicked around for 4 hrs.man i hurt. i'm freaking old.i think its the last time for that. #-o


----------



## wihil

Had enough of dealing with the stupidly added front bench seat provided by the boats previous owner. That's gone now.

Set to work building a half-height deck for the front, hopefully now I can actually use the front of the boat for more than cooler storage and a bin for the anchor to rattle around in. Calculating all those goofy compound angles makes me glad I paid attention in engineering school - but what's the best way to anchor the front angle at the peak of the deck? There's no bench or support at that level, right now the 2x3's are just resting on the hull up there - I'd sure like to have a little more contact area up there.


----------



## SVOMike86

Waking up at 4am for work 6 days a week is getting old...


----------



## one100grand

Nice fish popeye. I miss being anywhere near salmon...


----------



## fender66

Accidentally threw a rod and reel into the lake on a cast yesterday. Have you ever watched nearly $300 sink and not be able to do anything about it? I went swimming, but couldn't find it! That sucks enough to make me lose sleep last night.


----------



## fool4fish1226

fender66 said:


> Accidentally threw a rod and reel into the lake on a cast yesterday. Have you ever watched nearly $300 sink and not be able to do anything about it? I went swimming, but couldn't find it! That sucks enough to make me lose sleep last night.



Hate to admitt it but I have done it more that once #-o


----------



## Dragonman

fender66 said:


> Accidentally threw a rod and reel into the lake on a cast yesterday. Have you ever watched nearly $300 sink and not be able to do anything about it? I went swimming, but couldn't find it! That sucks enough to make me lose sleep last night.




I have not yet lost one but my dad did and he recovered it. He was casting north/south so the line was going north south, he maneuvered the boat to the east and started casting east west over the top of the lost pole, he retrieved very slowly keeping the weight and treble hook on the bottom, eventually he snagged the line and pulled up the pole and got it back.


----------



## BassAddict

Watching snake underworld and theres a man on who is undercover because of his collection of venomous snakes...... One cant help but wonder if this is fender!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Watching snake underworld and theres a man on who is undercover because of his collection of venomous snakes...... One cant help but wonder if this is fender!



I can't answer that or I'd have to kill you!










Actually....I'm not stupid enough to mess with the venomous stuff. Not worth the risk.


----------



## fender66

Way too weird for me.

https://news.sky.com/home/strange-news/article/16240998


----------



## fool4fish1226

fender66 said:


> Way too weird for me.
> 
> https://news.sky.com/home/strange-news/article/16240998



What the heck :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## fender66

fool4fish1226 said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way too weird for me.
> 
> https://news.sky.com/home/strange-news/article/16240998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:
Click to expand...


I told you so! :LOL2:


----------



## wihil

Good - Playin' Hookie from work

Better - Goin' Fishin' while playin' Hookie

Best - taking your 3yo daughter with you down to the pond and watching her catch sunny after sunny on a slip bobber. 


I need to find a way to quit work so I can do this all the time.

:mrgreen:


----------



## wihil

Also - can you order Driftmaster rod holders direct from the company?

Everyone I asked up here about them gave me this look: [-( 


The Scotty rod holders I got are nice, but they're not going to work with my boat - should have kept the dang receipt....


----------



## Popeye

Don't think you can order them direct. You can email them at [email protected] for more info. You can order online from BPS or Cabelas as they both carry the driftmaster holders. What's not working with the Scotty's?


----------



## wihil

Popeye said:


> Don't think you can order them direct. You can email them at [email protected] for more info. You can order online from BPS or Cabelas as they both carry the driftmaster holders. What's not working with the Scotty's?



My gunnels are all wrong. They're too thin to mount the Scotty's directly to them, but too deep to mount under/around them. I need like an inch spacer to mount the bracket. 

I figure if I've got to go to that effort, I might as well get the Driftmasters and mount them directly to the gunnels. 

I suppose if push came to shove I could just cut up a 2x4 and use it as a spacer, but it looks cheap and cheezy to me.


----------



## Popeye

Gotcha. The Scotty's I used had the bolt down base and I attached them directly to my 2x6 cedar board I use for my down riggers.


----------



## fender66

I've been called a lot of things in my lifetime.

Some good, some not so good.....

My all time favorite though is DAD!


----------



## wihil

fender66 said:


> I've been called a lot of things in my lifetime.
> 
> Some good, some not so good.....
> 
> My all time favorite though is DAD!




=D> =D> =D> \/ \/ \/


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> I've been called a lot of things in my lifetime.
> 
> Some good, some not so good.....
> 
> My all time favorite though is DAD!



No fair posting that to have the best post on this thread


----------



## Popeye

Went out for a few hours yesterday


----------



## JaxJonBoat

12+"s of rain in east Jacksonville in the last 24hrs, 16+"s in the last 3 days with more today. No fishing this weekend in the creeks, too much fresh water.


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been called a lot of things in my lifetime.
> 
> Some good, some not so good.....
> 
> My all time favorite though is DAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fair posting that to have the best post on this thread
Click to expand...


Sorry Popeye....I must have been having a weak moment.


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Went out for a few hours yesterday



Man I bet those are some good eats!


----------



## Popeye

Yes they are and those ended up making 20 2-person serving sized packages


----------



## BassAddict

Smell ya later Leland!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Smell ya later Leland!



I think I smell it now?


----------



## Popeye

Thought it was a skunk in the road


----------



## wihil

Thinking about selling off my float tube and picking up a yak... don't really know why, just kinda getting sucked into the idea of yak fishing (and could leave it on the car at work for after work trips...)


----------



## Popeye

I know a guy down here that goes out on Lake Michigan quite a bit in a Yak. He trolls for Salmon and Brown Trout with it. What are the advantages/disadvantages of a Kayak over float tube? Not sure about the UV rating so leaving it on the top of a car might not be the best thing for it.


----------



## wihil

Offhand, the yak would paddle a LOT nicer than my kludged together kicktube - definitely more stable and have more options for rods/electronics/etc. The tube is nice because it packs down to nothing, but is pretty focused on small stream/the occational bay/harbor float.

Reality of it is - the yak probably wouldn't get used as I've got the boat now, and would just end up taking up valuable space in the garage. Heck I haven't used the tube since I got the boat. 

Think I'll stick with the boat. Seems to be working just fine. :mrgreen:

Edit - I'll never understand why people say "you can't take your small tinny on LM" but then pile a metric ton of crap into a SOT yak and head out into open water. I think I'd feel a lot safer in the tinny than the yak, but it takes all kinds I suppose.


----------



## nomowork

Back in my younger days, the kayak was a great fishing platform. We were able to access some great fishing spots in the mountains that a boat wouldn't be able to and stayed reasonably dry too. We've even taking our kayak out past the breakwater into the ocean several times (on a calm day of course). But alas, age took it's toll and now it's only boats for us.

As far as storage, I kept it in my patio with a tarp over it to keep the weathering to a minimum as the plastic will deteriorate quickly in the sun.


----------



## wihil

Lived in this house for 6 years and the front outdoor faucet has never worked worth a darn.

Here some moron (previous owner) installed the anti-siphon check BACKWARDS. No wonder the stupid thing has never had any pressure....

#-o


----------



## Canoeman

and no wonder why stupid people feel no pressure :wink:


----------



## 200racing

i want to be in bed right now! walked in my bed room flipped on the light to see a bare matress,bedding still was still in the wash machine,wet! where its been since lunchtime #-o 

if my memory is this bad in my 20's ill be senile by forty :shock:


----------



## fender66

200racing said:


> i want to be in bed right now! walked in my bed room flipped on the light to see a bare matress,bedding still was still in the wash machine,wet! where its been since lunchtime #-o
> 
> if my memory is this bad in my 20's ill be senile by forty :shock:



Been there, done that! #-o #-o


----------



## wihil

If you're in your twenties, just use the couch like the rest of your age group. 

Otherwise just a bare bed never stopped me from pulling a blanket/woobie up and crashing out. :lol:


----------



## nomowork

Ah yes, the twenties............I have slept in my car, on the floor, many couches, on the beach and even on the cargo ramp of a C-130 while flying over tree tops!


----------



## wihil

Serious question now - I want to get my deck sealed up so I can start the farce that is a carpeting debacle. 

Do I seal the .5" CDX/ 2x2 frame with Spar or FG Resin from wally world?

Need to get supporting supplies for either tonight and would like to make one run to the hardware store either way.

What says you, Tinboats?!


----------



## fender66

This brought a good laugh. :mrgreen: 

https://www.faircitynews.com/2011/05/16/2012-cox-sucker-days-announced/


----------



## BassAddict

Sure glad we stopped when we did, now if that dang portable welder got here well be on our way


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Sure glad we stopped when we did, now if that dang portable welder got here well be on our way



DANG...for real? Did this really happen to you? What did you do to "save the day"?


----------



## BassAddict

I did nothing but stayed outa the way, we are back on the road again.


----------



## fool4fish1226

That was a close call, glad to see you are up and running again


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> I did nothing but stayed outa the way, we are back on the road again.



WOW...you were really lucky! Thank God! [-o<


----------



## BassAddict

God must really be smiling on us today. Stopped by the new house, it is no more than 5 minutes away from the campus of William & Mary!!!!! Minds well just send me to the frickin' loony bin now :-D


----------



## BassAddict

Oh boy, Is it time to get up and ruin Ahabs day already!!!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> God must really be smiling on us today. Stopped by the new house, it is no more than 5 minutes away from the campus of William & Mary!!!!! Minds well just send me to the frickin' loony bin now :-D



Just don't start channeling Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## wihil

I would like to take a moment and thank the Great Flying Spaghetti Monster for the wonderous invention that is the air stapler.

Carpeting would have been a royal pain in the rear without it.


----------



## Dragonman

As the kids and I were leaving Tae Kwon Do class last night, 30 miles from home I get a phone call. I answered it and it was very broken and garbled, It was my wife. She was excited about something but I was having a terrible time trying to understand what she was saying. After about half a dozen times saying "What, what????" Her voice finally came through loud and clear "Where is the fire extinguisher??". My reply was "In the boat.". The phone went dead. So for the next half hour I got wonder why she needed to know where the fire extinguisher was while I was driving my kids home. I get home and she is sitting on the front porch with the front door open with traces of smoke still coming out of the house. Apparently there was a grease fire on the stove. I will be picking up 2 fire extinguishers next time I'm in town, one for the boat and one for the kitchen. Supper was still really good as she moved it all off the stove before she put the fire out. No real point to the story, just sharing.


----------



## fender66

Hope the damage wasn't too bad and glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## Dragonman

No damage, no one was hurt. Wife was flustered up a bit. My daughter and I cleaned up the mess today. All is good.


----------



## redbug

*WTF*


98 outside and my ac isnt wokring I hate winter


----------



## nomowork

THE HIGH AND THE MIGHTY

[youtube]GCEexdSpWAQ&feature=g-all-u[/youtube]


----------



## fender66

Leaving in a few minutes for the weekend to fish a tourney with my daughter who will turn 14 tomorrow.

Thank you God for all your blessings. I can't think of a better way to spend the weekend!

Now....can you help her catch some fish please.....that would put the icing on the cake! [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## fool4fish1226

Good luck to you and your girl - If it goes the way it does for me (my girl out fishes me everytime) - So maybe you are the one that needs the [-o<


----------



## Canoeman

So i am obligated to go to a wedding today. 

I know the couple and know they both have.. umm.. strayed over the years.

I am not bringing a gift and i have a bet with my buddy it wont last 12 months..

INSANITY..


----------



## Popeye

I have gas


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> I have gas



I thought it was news worthy when you actually didn't have gas


----------



## Popeye

I don't have gas anymore


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> I don't have gas anymore



That makes one of us :LOL2:


----------



## wasilvers

My charger stopped working last night. I went went to check it and switch to the other battery and it was dead - no lights, no sound, nothing. I wanted to go fishing tomorrow, so no time to wait for a cheap onboard charger to come via mail. I might just have to get another portable one (it's cheaper anyway).


----------



## wasilvers

wasilvers said:


> My charger stopped working last night. I went went to check it and switch to the other battery and it was dead - no lights, no sound, nothing. I wanted to go fishing tomorrow, so no time to wait for a cheap onboard charger to come via mail. I might just have to get another portable one (it's cheaper anyway).



I just realized, this might be the first time the batteries outlasted the charger :?


----------



## fender66

fool4fish1226 said:


> Good luck to you and your girl - If it goes the way it does for me (my girl out fishes me everytime) - So maybe you are the one that needs the [-o<



15 boats in a bass tourney this weekend. Only 5 boats found keepers. This was one tough tourney!

We caught lots of fish, but couldn't find the big ones. My daughter...who turned 14 on Saturday caught 9 bass this weekend. A record for her, and she worked for it. I'm very proud of her. My biggest bass was 1/2" short of keeping and was a disappointment. Biggest fish of the weekend was a cat that I caught on a bomber crank. Another disappointment.

Most important though....My daughter and I had an amazing weekend.


----------



## wihil

Went "bass" fishing on the river near the house. What a failure - I have no clue at all what I'm doing. After 3hrs of nonsense I tied up a bunch of river rigs and must have caught 10 catfish within a half hour.

Help? :lol: 

I've got smally's on the lake figured out - the river is kicking my kiester.


----------



## Captain Ahab

wihil said:


> Went "bass" fishing on the river near the house. What a failure - I have no clue at all what I'm doing. After 3hrs of nonsense I tied up a bunch of river rigs and must have caught 10 catfish within a half hour.
> 
> Help? :lol:
> 
> I've got smally's on the lake figured out - the river is kicking my kiester.




Smallies - River - Tubes with either a jig head or T-Rigged with a bullet weight.

The key is to always cast parallel or downstream (never upstream you will just snag) and use enough weight to "tick" the bottom but not so much you snag - you DO NOT reel until the bait swings all the way down stream. 

So: 

cast
tick, tick, tick on the bottom
swing - (usually this is where they hit) 
and reel in

If you are not ticking at the bottom your are not heavy enough

If you are snagging the bottom without ticking - too heavy


You should expect to snag fairly often 

Go get em!


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went "bass" fishing on the river near the house. What a failure - I have no clue at all what I'm doing. After 3hrs of nonsense I tied up a bunch of river rigs and must have caught 10 catfish within a half hour.
> 
> Help? :lol:
> 
> I've got smally's on the lake figured out - the river is kicking my kiester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smallies - River - Tubes with either a jig head or T-Rigged with a bullet weight.
> 
> The key is to always cast parallel or downstream (never upstream you will just snag) and use enough weight to "tick" the bottom but not so much you snag - you DO NOT reel until the bait swings all the way down stream.
> 
> So:
> 
> cast
> tick, tick, tick on the bottom
> swing - (usually this is where they hit)
> and reel in
> 
> If you are not ticking at the bottom your are not heavy enough
> 
> If you are snagging the bottom without ticking - too heavy
> 
> 
> You should expect to snag fairly often
> 
> Go get em!
Click to expand...


Man, that sounds like work


----------



## linehand

Captain Ahab said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went "bass" fishing on the river near the house. What a failure - I have no clue at all what I'm doing. After 3hrs of nonsense I tied up a bunch of river rigs and must have caught 10 catfish within a half hour.
> 
> Help? :lol:
> 
> I've got smally's on the lake figured out - the river is kicking my kiester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smallies - River - Tubes with either a jig head or T-Rigged with a bullet weight.
> 
> The key is to always cast parallel or downstream (never upstream you will just snag) and use enough weight to "tick" the bottom but not so much you snag - you DO NOT reel until the bait swings all the way down stream.
> 
> So:
> 
> cast
> tick, tick, tick on the bottom
> swing - (usually this is where they hit)
> and reel in
> 
> If you are not ticking at the bottom your are not heavy enough
> 
> If you are snagging the bottom without ticking - too heavy
> 
> 
> You should expect to snag fairly often
> 
> Go get em!
Click to expand...


I know the cap is a good fisherman but I approach smallies a bit differently. 

Depending on the layout of the river. 
Shallow fastish river, I look for swells or other indications of small holes. I "always" usually cast up stream w whatever comfort bait you have and let it come over the holes. Smallies lay in these low pockets and ambush. You will catch fish casting down stream but maybe 20%. Down stream travel is natural to the fish and doesn't have to be a reaction bite. I generally throw shallow cranks, soft craws, rubber worms etc. Lots of crawfish replicas. Or whatever the common food is for them. 
Little slower river target fishing for log jams, over hanging trees, piers, etc. Soft plastics w little or no weight (depending) on current, top water, shallow cranks, jigs. 
Also if the river is stirred up after a rain or boat traffic I'll use a smallish jig head tipped w bright yellow grub or mini IKA slow. (deadly) 
Just another angle.


----------



## Captain Ahab

linehand - I use that method as well - I was looking for the immediate gratification and easy approach. Your way - you will usually get better fish - the way i laid out for him is more of a numbers approach.


Working the holes is awesome if you can a. find the correct holes and b. know how to drift the bait. Drifting the bait into a hole is tricky and i do not think I can explain it in a post without pictures


----------



## wihil

Thanks both Ahab and Linehand. Though different, you've both provided great info for me as it's a slowish river with all kinds of crap in it. Like I said, the river is new to me - but its a very enjoyable alternative to getting soaked out on the big lake when the waves are up.

Looks like I need more plastics and some bullet weights - cranks I've got covered.

In other news -

Shimano Critica or Curado - Discuss! (it's main competition at the moment is a Lews Speedspool)


----------



## wihil

Awesome night on the lake tonight, couldn't have asked for a better evening to spend some time trolling the shoreline. 

Think I dang near caught one of everything in the lake - limited out on walleye (smallest was 18"), caught 5 jumbo perch, lost a whale of a catfish just at the back of the boat and almost caught a face full of crankbait, 4 smallies, and a smattering of white bass and sheepshead. One sheepshead was 24" and took the planer board under. :lol: :lol: 

All in all, man what a great night for 5 hours of fishing. Love it when doubles show up and the long line starts to zip....

Best. Time. Ever.


----------



## Popeye

That's making my Saturday fishing decision more difficult now. Salmon or Walleye...


----------



## wihil

Popeye said:


> That's making my Saturday fishing decision more difficult now. Salmon or Walleye...



If that's the worst decision you have to make on Saturday, I am sooooooooooooo envious of you.

(I'd go Salmon just because I catch walleye all the time :mrgreen: )


----------



## Popeye

I catch so many Salmon, my freezer is full. Walleyes have been eluding me lately though. You have Wisconsin Walleyes though, I'm stuck with the little ones in the Fox Chain Lakes.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> That's making my Saturday fishing decision more difficult now. Salmon or Walleye...





Hmmmmm - Tuna? or Stripers?

Or Maril

or 
Wahoo?


Tonight Flatheads 


I like my options better :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 



Anyway, Popeye - go with whatever the fish store has on sale , hehehehehe


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's making my Saturday fishing decision more difficult now. Salmon or Walleye...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm - Tuna? or Stripers?
> 
> Or Maril
> 
> or
> Wahoo?
> 
> 
> Tonight Flatheads
> 
> 
> I like my options better :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Popeye - go with whatever the fish store has on sale , hehehehehe
Click to expand...


That would be goldfish feeders


----------



## Captain Ahab

Post pics of those feeders!


----------



## gillhunter

It's 104!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's Friday!!!!!!!!!! 

And it's just about "Miller Time" :LOL2:


----------



## bcbouy

the wife has caved and were going on a fishing road trip this long weekend.hope to hit at leasrt 4 lakes.we're off at first light. 4 hr. drive.


----------



## bcbouy

the wife has caved and were going on a fishing road trip this long weekend.hope to hit at leasrt 4 lakes.we're off at first light. 4 hr. drive.


----------



## Popeye

Must be excited, you posted about it twice.


----------



## wihil

If the wife let me loose for a few days with four new lakes on the horizon I'd be excited too!


----------



## Popeye

Shoulda Coulda Woulda.

Woke up at 2:30, 2:45, 3:00, 3:10, 3:20, 3:25, 3:30, 3:45, 3:50, 3:55 and finally got out of bed at 4:00. Boat wasn't rigged for fishing and decided to not go. Planned on taking a newbie out Sunday anyhow. Stopped at the bait store this afternoon to get some herring strips and asked if they heard any reports from today. The owner said: "Today, everyone was a hero." People were getting their limits fast and furious, even the guys that didn't know what they were doing. Yep, shoulda gone out.


----------



## wihil

#-o I hate it when I do things like that. 

That happened a few weekends ago for me - a friend texted me later that he limited out. He never limits out. Heck he's lucky if he boats one or two! 

Still didn't care - the sleep was welcome.


----------



## Popeye

I would have traded fishing for Salmon for sleep, but I did neither. Now I'm beat and just waiting for my wife to finish dinner so I can eat and after watching a movie, go to bed.


----------



## wihil

Bah.

I've had the carpet on the front deck for a week now and I already want to tear it off.  

This is gonna be a pain. But I think I'll be happier in the end. 

I wonder if bed liner would be a good paint to cover up the wooden decking.


----------



## Popeye

I really like my carpeted deck and personally don't think I would like anything different. 

On a side note, went out for salmon with a friend and we came back with four Steelhead and a King before the wind and waves kicked up.


----------



## wihil

Pretty sure I'll be re-doing it in the future. Just don' know how far into the future. Probably next year if I've still got it.

Until then - on with fishing! Took the little girl over to some bluegill beds, didn't catch much in the heat but she enjoyed it.


----------



## BassAddict

Getting tired of hearing it, movers will be here tomorrow.........


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Getting tired of hearing it, movers will be here tomorrow.........





I blame Fender! And Popeye, and FishingCop and maybe a few other players to be named later




Shut up BassAddict and Stop wining like a little girl


Suck it up butter cup!!!!!!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting tired of hearing it, movers will be here tomorrow.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Fender! And Popeye, and FishingCop and maybe a few other players to be named later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up BassAddict and Stop wining like a little girl
> 
> 
> Suck it up butter cup!!!!!!
Click to expand...


I have not yet started to whine like a little girl! That involves a whole lot more crying and tantrum throwing!


----------



## fool4fish1226

You feeling like this :mrgreen: 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLBuqgLBHMQ&feature


----------



## BassAddict

fool4fish1226 said:


> You feeling like this :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLBuqgLBHMQ&feature



LMAO! Im getting real close


----------



## BassAddict

Knew we should of called these movers instead


----------



## Captain Ahab

Did you call these guys instead?


----------



## redbug

FREAKIN INSURANCE COMPANIES!!!!

My wife had hip replacement last Thursday it went very well 
before she went in she spoke with her insurance blue cross federal 
and was told she was good to go for her stay at the local rehab center until she is able to go up and down steps
they said the avg stay is 4 to 7 days.
so the ambulance shows up at the hospital to transport her and the insurance company stopped the entire thing stating that she will not be covered 
for the rehab that she has to do it at home.
i found out that they had 9 other people set to go to rehab and all are being told it is a no go by blue cross
i am very frustrated and the wife is even more upset. 
insurance companies just plain SUCK


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

Jim said:


> :LOL2:



It worked... iPad says time to diet.


----------



## fender66

I'm tired again....but I'll save you some trouble...I'm not going to whine like Bass Addict does with movers.


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> I'm tired again....but I'll save you some trouble...I'm not going to whine like Bass Addict does with movers.





WTG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BassAddict

Its 9:30, movers were supposed to be here at 8...... Whining will begin shortly! That and I'm tired, is it Monday yet?


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Its 9:30, movers were supposed to be here at 8...... *Whining will begin shortly*! That and I'm tired, is it Monday yet?



REALLY? When did the whining ever end with you?


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Its 9:30, movers were supposed to be here at 8...... Whining will begin shortly! That and I'm tired, is it Monday yet?


----------



## Popeye

The minute you said movers was whining. Real men pack and move their own stuff.


----------



## BassAddict

Movers are here........ Crap, now i gotta do stuff. Im more miserable than before


----------



## Popeye

Poor Sally


----------



## Captain Ahab

Next up - BassAddict whines about the weather! 


Stay tuned :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## nlester

Tinboats.net works better than a sleeping pill when you wake up in the middle of the night and it is non-narcotic.


----------



## Popeye

nlester said:


> Tinboats.net works better than a sleeping pill when you wake up in the middle of the night and it is non-narcotic.



I find it to be quite the opposite. Once I log in and start reading, all of a sudden I notice hours have gone by. I do notice that some of these guys should be on narcotics though... :shock:


----------



## Jim

Dont you just love the one day YOU decide to throw the party it rains like cats and dogs? Happy 4th! :BS:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Dont you just love the one day YOU decide to throw the party it rains like cats and dogs? Happy 4th! :BS:




It is all BassAddict fault
[-X


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you just love the one day YOU decide to throw the party it rains like cats and dogs? Happy 4th! :BS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all BassAddict fault
> [-X
Click to expand...


Concur, ban BassAddict


----------



## fool4fish1226

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont you just love the one day YOU decide to throw the party it rains like cats and dogs? Happy 4th! :BS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is all BassAddict fault
> [-X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Concur, ban BassAddict
Click to expand...


It's not rain it's all the tears bassaddict has being crying over his move :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab

HA! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

Ban BassAddict!!!!!


----------



## redbug

I agree ban B A other than his awesome baits what good is he??





well there is the comic relief he gives us 
and the whinning about the move....
ban him anyway


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Ban BassAddict!!!!!



Finally...some sense from BA!

Wish he would cry me a river in St. Louis. All we have now are river beds with a few puddles.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ban BassAddict!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally...some sense from BA!
> 
> Wish he would cry me a river in St. Louis. All we have now are river beds with a few puddles.
Click to expand...


Ill try to do that next, right now I'm too busy complaining about all the junk i moved that i didn't need or want


----------



## Popeye

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ban BassAddict!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally...some sense from BA!
> 
> Wish he would cry me a river in St. Louis. All we have now are river beds with a few puddles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ill try to do that next, right now I'm too busy complaining about all the junk i moved that i didn't need or want
Click to expand...


Well, that sounds like some good planning and foresight.


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Beat BassAddict!!!!!




Inside our outside beating?


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beat BassAddict!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside our outside beating?
Click to expand...


One of each please!


----------



## aeviaanah

City ordinance...I need to clean the alley behind my house. City wont fix pot holes in my court but ill be sure to clean up behind the house.


----------



## wihil

aeviaanah said:


> City ordinance...I need to clean the alley behind my house. City wont fix pot holes in my court but ill be sure to clean up behind the house.



Take debris from alley, place in potholes.

There, you fixed it - twice.


----------



## BassGeek54

Yesterday Act Of Valor came out in Redbox...rented it and watched it today. Excellent movie!! I highly recommend it.


----------



## nomowork

aeviaanah said:


> City ordinance...I need to clean the alley behind my house. City wont fix pot holes in my court but ill be sure to clean up behind the house.



Can't be any worst than where I live.

The county tore off the top layer of asphalt on a nearby street, then didn't finish it and left it like that for over two years. Many emails to the county resulted in "we'll look into and get back to you". Meanwhile, they tore up another street and finished it in short order so I inquired why that street was finished so fast. They replied that our street ran out of funds to complete the job! I think they finally realized how stupid that answer sounded and they finally finished our street almost three years after the start.


----------



## nomowork

Fireworks are illegal in our city as we are next to a hillside with a lot of brush. So, on the way home tonight, I saw people sitting on the front lawns watching their neighbors light up the sky with all kinds of illegal aerial fireworks. One family didn't want to set off their fireworks at their house, so they set up shop next to a large open field of dried up brush!

Oh the horror! I guess I'll have to wait for the morning news to see the latest statistics of clearing out the gene pool.


----------



## Popeye

Neighbor kids were throwing little Black Cat type firecrackers last night about 11:00. Got my Taurus Judge out and 5 "BOOMS" later, they thought it was time to stop.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Neighbor kids were throwing little Black Cat type firecrackers last night about 11:00. Got my Taurus Judge out and 5 "BOOMS" later, they thought it was time to stop.





Did you hit any of the Kids?


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neighbor kids were throwing little Black Cat type firecrackers last night about 11:00. Got my Taurus Judge out and 5 "BOOMS" later, they thought it was time to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hit any of the Kids?
Click to expand...


His lawyer has advised him not to say anymore.


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neighbor kids were throwing little Black Cat type firecrackers last night about 11:00. Got my Taurus Judge out and 5 "BOOMS" later, they thought it was time to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hit any of the Kids?
Click to expand...


Nope. I pointed into the ground in the garden. a .45 Long Colt makes a pretty loud boom.


----------



## fender66

108 degrees here yesterday (again). I still went fishing for a couple hours. Caught one bass and a very hungry bullfrog on a senko...and three times in a row. That was very interesting.


----------



## Popeye

Last night the weatherman said it will be over 100 here again unless it cools off before that.

No $#!&*@#*


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Last night the weatherman said it will be over 100 here again unless it cools off before that.
> 
> No $#!&*@#*



It was less than cooler than 100 here all day until it hit 100. Coincidence? :roll:


----------



## Popeye

Actually I haven't noticed any temp above 85 here today, except the temp in the control room was 98 when I came in this morning. The guy on shift before me didn't know how to reset a circuit breaker on the switchgear so the A/C condenser unit was off line since midnight. The other guy is a retired Navy Chief Electrician if that makes you feel any safer.


----------



## BassAddict

Sissys... All crying about the heat


----------



## Popeye

BassAddict said:


> Sissys... All crying about the heat



Why not, whining about movers was already taken.


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sissys... All crying about the heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not, whining about movers was already taken.
Click to expand...


So was whining about the heat, MAN UP!


----------



## wihil

Spent two hours today out in the field across from the house messing with my new baitcaster.

Boy do I have a long way to go....  But when it worked, WOW! Got real good at clearing out backlashes....


----------



## Popeye

BassAddict said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sissys... All crying about the heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not, whining about movers was already taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So was whining about the heat, MAN UP!
Click to expand...


Wait a minute... I was griping about weathermen, not the heat.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Wait a minute... I was griping about weathermen, not the heat.





Next up - Popeye gripes about (insert answer here______________)


A. Taxes; 

B. Lawn Care

C. Firecrackers on July 4th; 

D. BassAddict; or, 

E. Getting beaten at Fishingcop's rigged trivia game


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute... I was griping about weathermen, not the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up - Popeye gripes about (insert answer here______________)
> 
> 
> A. Taxes;
> 
> B. Lawn Care
> 
> C. Firecrackers on July 4th;
> 
> D. BassAddict; or,
> 
> E. Getting beaten at Fishingcop's rigged trivia game BY REVRAT but never AHAB
Click to expand...



Gotta be faster than 78 seconds


----------



## wihil

Got a little too rambunctious on the baitcaster tonight. It turns out yes you can overspin the reel with the reel brake almost on full - especially when you're marveling at the lure rocketing away from you and forget to put your thumb back on the reel.

So half a spool of Trilene XL got cut out (it was beyond saving), and it's back to the cheap stuff again (Cajun). 

I'll get the hang of this yet, or it'll be the death of me..

:x


----------



## fender66

wihil said:


> Got a little too rambunctious on the baitcaster tonight. It turns out yes you can overspin the reel with the reel brake almost on full - especially when you're marveling at the lure rocketing away from you and forget to put your thumb back on the reel.
> 
> So half a spool of Trilene XL got cut out (it was beyond saving), and it's back to the cheap stuff again (Cajun).
> 
> I'll get the hang of this yet, or it'll be the death of me..
> 
> :x



It's happened to every one of us for sure. Maybe even more than once. :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a little too rambunctious on the baitcaster tonight. It turns out yes you can overspin the reel with the reel brake almost on full - especially when you're marveling at the lure rocketing away from you and forget to put your thumb back on the reel.
> 
> So half a spool of Trilene XL got cut out (it was beyond saving), and it's back to the cheap stuff again (Cajun).
> 
> I'll get the hang of this yet, or it'll be the death of me..
> 
> :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's happened to every one of us for sure. Maybe even more than once. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Only happens to me when I cast


----------



## Jim

AMEN! :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

Jim said:


> AMEN! :LOL2:



That is why I think school kids don't need cell phones.


----------



## fender66

> That is why I think school kids don't need cell phones.



+1...and most women too.


----------



## fender66

Snagged a hook in my finger last night while cleaning out the back of my truck. That lure must have been snagged to my bag and I never saw it. Wasn't much fun pushing it the rest of the way through. I was sure glad when it was out though. My wife had to leave the room. So glad I can count on her when I'm in pain. :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Snagged a hook in my finger last night while cleaning out the back of my truck. That lure must have been snagged to my bag and I never saw it. Wasn't much fun pushing it the rest of the way through. I was sure glad when it was out though. My wife had to leave the room. So glad I can count on her when I'm in pain. :wink:




ostpics:


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snagged a hook in my finger last night while cleaning out the back of my truck. That lure must have been snagged to my bag and I never saw it. Wasn't much fun pushing it the rest of the way through. I was sure glad when it was out though. My wife had to leave the room. So glad I can count on her when I'm in pain. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ostpics:
Click to expand...


I couldn't get anyone to take pictures. Like I said, my wife had to leave the room. My oldest daughter was there, but she only wanted to pull on the hook with a pliers to make it hurt more. She thought pictures were stupid.

Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Popeye

Here's what my finger looked like before I removed the hook. This was a while back and I used the pull it out with string method. 






Note to self:

Next time make sure the other guy helping understands it works better when you snatch it out, and not slowly pull it out.


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Here's what my finger looked like before I removed the hook. This was a while back and I used the pull it out with string method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self:
> 
> Next time make sure the other guy helping understands it works better when you snatch it out, and not slowly pull it out.



That's what mine looked like too, but mine was closer to the end of my finger on the side of the nail. There wasn't enough room/meat to do the pull it out with string method or I would have tried.


----------



## Buddychrist

I ran into an old girlfriend with my hot 100lb sexy wife and not only did that old girlfriend look jealous but she also got fat (score!)


----------



## Buddychrist

fender66 said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what my finger looked like before I removed the hook. This was a while back and I used the pull it out with string method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self:
> 
> Next time make sure the other guy helping understands it works better when you snatch it out, and not slowly pull it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what mine looked like too, but mine was closer to the end of my finger on the side of the nail. There wasn't enough room/meat to do the pull it out with string method or I would have tried.
Click to expand...

 

Take some pliers and push it through, cut it and then pull it out, you'll get less barrage from the barb


----------



## Popeye

Buddychrist said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what my finger looked like before I removed the hook. This was a while back and I used the pull it out with string method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self:
> 
> Next time make sure the other guy helping understands it works better when you snatch it out, and not slowly pull it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what mine looked like too, but mine was closer to the end of my finger on the side of the nail. There wasn't enough room/meat to do the pull it out with string method or I would have tried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Take some pliers and push it through, cut it and then pull it out, you'll get less barrage from the barb
Click to expand...


Properly done, the string method is less painful and you don't end up with two holes in you. I'll go to the ER before I push it through to cut off the barb. My luck the hook wouldn't go all the way through before the other hooks got in the way


----------



## Buddychrist

I'm a disabled firefighter so Im basically a walking ER lol


----------



## Buddychrist




----------



## fender66

> Properly done, the string method is less painful and you don't end up with two holes in you. I'll go to the ER before I push it through to cut off the barb. My luck the hook wouldn't go all the way through before the other hooks got in the way



Totally agree. I had some unusual circumstances to deal with though that didn't look promising for this method. I also didn't have anyone that I trusted to help me with this method.

Like I said, it caught the side of my finger about mid way back of the nail (from the tip of my finger). I'm an avid guitar player and my callouses on the tips of my fingers are very thick and hard. I was not going to chance pulling the callous off too. I cut the other two of the three barbs from the hook, turned the point/barb that was inside my finger towards my fingerprint, numbed it with ice and cold water and pushed it through with a pliers. It actually didn't hurt that bad. In fact, I was lucky that the hook was very sharp. I experienced more pain from running it under water and pouring peroxide on it after the hook was out.

Right now, my finger is slightly tender at and under the entrance hole...the exit hole I can't even see already. I'm going fishing tonight again.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Here's what my finger looked like before I removed the hook. This was a while back and I used the pull it out with string method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self:
> 
> Next time make sure the other guy helping understands it works better when you snatch it out, and not slowly pull it out.






I would just leave it in!


----------



## Popeye

If the hook was oriented so that I had a pirate hook hand I would have.


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> If the hook was oriented so that I had a pirate hook hand I would have.



Would you have changed your name from Popeye to Capt. Hook? That would have been really cool. :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> If the hook was oriented so that I had a pirate hook hand I would have.




I think that you are making that up! [-X


----------



## theyyounggun

Whats the fishing line method?


----------



## bcbouy

you make a loop of line and slip it on to the belly of the hook and slip your hand thru it,like a big noose then push down on the hook shank and pull the line.it forces the hook down and leaves a little bit of room so the barb doesn't snag flesh as its pulled out. and yes its painful but it works,especially if nobody is around to help.thankfully we are barbless up here(laws)so it doesnt happen to me. :lol:


----------



## theyyounggun

Lets just plan on not getting another hook stuck


----------



## wihil

Drat. First time all summer I've returned skunked. Not even a sheepshead. 

:x


----------



## Jim

I do this! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> I do this! :LOL2:



I din't.





MADE YOU LOOK!


----------



## wihil

I need iCAST 2012 updates in the worst way. Bring on the cool stuff I can't afford!


----------



## JonBoatfever

wihil said:


> I need iCAST 2012 updates in the worst way. Bring on the cool stuff I can't afford!



Check out Wired2Fish, they are having frequent updates on Facebook!


----------



## wihil

JonBoatfever said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need iCAST 2012 updates in the worst way. Bring on the cool stuff I can't afford!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Wired2Fish, they are having frequent updates on Facebook!
Click to expand...

I've got them up on the feed from their main page, but we can't do FB here at work.

In other news:

https://syracuse.craigslist.org/boa/3133154208.html

LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## fender66

JonBoatfever said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need iCAST 2012 updates in the worst way. Bring on the cool stuff I can't afford!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Wired2Fish, they are having frequent updates on Facebook!
Click to expand...


+10

Been checking for updates about every half hour.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> JonBoatfever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need iCAST 2012 updates in the worst way. Bring on the cool stuff I can't afford!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out Wired2Fish, they are having frequent updates on Facebook!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> +10
> 
> Been checking for updates about every half hour.
Click to expand...


if you twitter #icast2012


----------



## fender66

> if you twitter #icast2012



What you do behind closed bathroom doors does not need to be shared on TinBoats. [-X


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> if you twitter #icast2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you do behind closed bathroom doors does not need to be shared on TinBoats. [-X
Click to expand...




EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> if you twitter #icast2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you do behind closed bathroom doors does not need to be shared on TinBoats. [-X
Click to expand...


Who said anything about closing doors.................. or being in the bathroom for that matter


----------



## wihil

Trying to dig up the courage to cut a big ass hole in my middle bench seat to mount a cooler.

The boat's so old it doesn't have any foam in it at all, but the seats aren't sealed and have 50+ years of holes in them anyway. 

Still. This is gonna be a big hole. :? Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Just do it

At very worse you get a piece of diamond plate and some SS nuts and bolts and fix the hole


----------



## fool4fish1226

Captain Ahab said:


> Just do it
> 
> At very worse you get a piece of diamond plate and some SS nuts and bolts and fix the hole




+1 just do it


----------



## wihil

Alright boys, thanks for the encouragement. Template made, measurements taken - bring on the jigsaw.


In other news -


On my way into work yesterday, noticed a boat for sale in someone's front yards. 20' War Eagle.

I'm not much of one for jonboats, but man that was a nice looking rig with decent wall height. Price wasn't bad either, but more than I have and with too many "extras" that are raising the price up.


----------



## BassAddict

I'm all about showering with a friend to conserve water but even BassAddict has his limits. Found this lil fella shortly after starting my shower this morning, and much like Ahab he peed on me when confronted about it!


----------



## Jim

Today is going to be a great day, I can tell alrready. I found a $10 bill on the ground in the parking lot walking to the train. 








:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 


The question is do I save it, or do I blow it away on a couple of lottery tickets? :lol:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Jim if it's looks simular to this I think it's mine and could really use it and want it back

The question here is WWJD :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> I'm all about showering with a friend to conserve water but even BassAddict has his limits. Found this lil fella shortly after starting my shower this morning, and much like Ahab he peed on me when confronted about it!




My minion! I want him back


----------



## Buddychrist

I do declare we need to plan an entire tin boat get together for next year. The question is how many tin boaters would come? 

I think I'm gonna need a bigger smoker!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Buddychrist said:


> I do declare we need to plan an entire tin boat get together for next year. The question is how many tin boaters would come?
> 
> I think I'm gonna need a bigger smoker!




Your place in January and I am there!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Get a bigger smoker, Ahabs minion back, and I would have to guess that now you have a party :LOL2:


----------



## Buddychrist

Captain Ahab said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do declare we need to plan an entire tin boat get together for next year. The question is how many tin boaters would come?
> 
> I think I'm gonna need a bigger smoker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your place in January and I am there!
Click to expand...


Sounds good to me but I was thinking around june/July so it's a little Warmer fishing weather!

I'm working on building a 125gallon smoker out of a home propane tank... Sounds like I better get to work on it.

I'm thinking Boston butts and ribs? Possibly some BBQ chicken in the mix?
All smoked with my signature maple wood chips and a few family secrets!


----------



## fender66

I'm back! It was a short vacation...but it was awesome!

More to come with pictures too....after I get through 200+ emails and put out the fires at work.


----------



## theyyounggun

I went out to smoke some porkbut and ribs the other day and the inner "shell" of my green egg had a 8 inch hole in it. I contactated them and they said they would replace it for free but you have to pay the $50 shipping charge! I think ill pass. Since it is still holding together. #-o :BS:


----------



## theyyounggun

O great the picture is upside down. O well you get the point.


----------



## one100grand

Buddychrist said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do declare we need to plan an entire tin boat get together for next year. The question is how many tin boaters would come?
> 
> I think I'm gonna need a bigger smoker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your place in January and I am there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me but I was thinking around june/July so it's a little Warmer fishing weather!
Click to expand...



+1 to Ahab's response.....about yours...have you ever been to Florida in June/July? We'd melt....


----------



## Buddychrist

It's like 30*f here in January! It's the coldest month of the year here! 

How about after summer in september? 

Or maybe a Christmas fishing trip? Last year I was wearing shorts and a T-shirt on X-mas


----------



## Captain Ahab

Ot is like 10* here in January and all of our lakes and such are frozen


----------



## one100grand

Did you know you can make the degree sign easily from a keyboard? Hold alt and type 0176 on the side keypad....I'd do it but I'm on an iPad, so it's not an option


----------



## wihil

Done with mods on the boat for the year. Time to FISH!

Electrical is done and dressed, front deck is in and carpeted with pedestal seat, both batteries mounted, trolling motor's mounted, cooler's mounted, and rod holders mounted. Fishability (is that a word?) has increased 100% over from when I got it. 

Maybe next season I'll tackle the bottom/paint issue - gotta renew the stickers next year anyway.


----------



## Buddychrist

Captain Ahab said:


> Ot is like 10* here in January and all of our lakes and such are frozen



Yeah I'll pass


----------



## wihil

Well crap. Apparently the mods aren't done yet. 

Seems my local fishing lakes are "attached to Federal Waters" which is funny because we're about 40 miles downstream and all three locks aren't working - so I couldn't get to GB if I tried unless the boat was on a trailer.

CG boys and girls are out making a ruckus because of the stupid plane show - now I've got to get a set of flares and some noise makers for a 12' boat. 

:roll: 

Ridiculous.


----------



## Buddychrist

wihil said:


> Well crap. Apparently the mods aren't done yet.
> 
> Seems my local fishing lakes are "attached to Federal Waters" which is funny because we're about 40 miles downstream and all three locks aren't working - so I couldn't get to GB if I tried unless the boat was on a trailer.
> 
> CG boys and girls are out making a ruckus because of the stupid plane show - now I've got to get a set of flares and some noise makers for a 12' boat.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Ridiculous.



GB?
CG?

Code names I don't understand!!!

Three locks?


----------



## fool4fish1226

Son moving back home tomorrow - at least now I will have someone to help with projects and honey dos - Wish me luck [-o<


----------



## Jim

Big birthday party day today! :LOL2: 

Finally celebrating my birthday (40) and my Daughters birthday (9). 

Ribs and pork butt.......Check
Burgers and dogs........Check
Wings and Tenders......Check
Steak tips and veggies..Check
4 cases of beer, 4 cases of soda, 2 cases of juice boxes and 2 cases of water.......check
Enough appetizers to feed the whole neighborhood..............check


Every day should be a birthday! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Well,Jim, have a great 40th party today. Hope it isn't TOO hot up there.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Buddychrist said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well crap. Apparently the mods aren't done yet.
> 
> Seems my local fishing lakes are "attached to Federal Waters" which is funny because we're about 40 miles downstream and all three locks aren't working - so I couldn't get to GB if I tried unless the boat was on a trailer.
> 
> CG boys and girls are out making a ruckus because of the stupid plane show - now I've got to get a set of flares and some noise makers for a 12' boat.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GB?
> CG?
> 
> Code names I don't understand!!!
> 
> Three locks?
Click to expand...



Locks are used to raise and lower water in a canal so boats can move upstream

CG - I think is coast guard and GB is a location (Green Bay, WI?)


----------



## Captain Ahab

one100grand said:


> Did you know you can make the degree sign easily from a keyboard? Hold alt and type 0176 on the side keypad....I'd do it but I'm on an iPad, so it's not an option




° ° °


I can make some other signs with only one raised finger - what Alt + does that? [-X [-X [-X


----------



## bcbouy

a 65 year old english guy pulled a 12' 6" sturgeon' out of my local river. it's estimated to be over half a ton and over 100 years old.its one of the biggest fresh water fish to be caught in north america.took 2 hrs to land. :shock:


----------



## one100grand

Captain Ahab said:


> one100grand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know you can make the degree sign easily from a keyboard? Hold alt and type 0176 on the side keypad....I'd do it but I'm on an iPad, so it's not an option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ° ° °
> 
> 
> I can make some other signs with only one raised finger - what Alt + does that? [-X [-X [-X
Click to expand...



Pretty sure Alt + F4 does that :twisted:


----------



## wihil

Captain Ahab said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well crap. Apparently the mods aren't done yet.
> 
> Seems my local fishing lakes are "attached to Federal Waters" which is funny because we're about 40 miles downstream and all three locks aren't working - so I couldn't get to GB if I tried unless the boat was on a trailer.
> 
> CG boys and girls are out making a ruckus because of the stupid plane show - now I've got to get a set of flares and some noise makers for a 12' boat.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GB?
> CG?
> 
> Code names I don't understand!!!
> 
> Three locks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Locks are used to raise and lower water in a canal so boats can move upstream
> 
> CG - I think is coast guard and GB is a location (Green Bay, WI?)
Click to expand...


The Capt got it. 

As Green Bay is attached to Lake Michigan (fed water) and is linked through the Fox river all the way to Winnebago (which by the way, is ABOVE the bay, water actually drains from Winne into GB), which then connects 4 more lakes through the Fox river chain all the way over to Shawano WI and the dam. Not to mention the Wolf river which starts on Lake BdM (attached to Winnebago and the Fox), and then heads SOUTH to link up with some more rivers and lakes. 

So, according to the powers that be - they're all federal water. :? Fed law > State Law, which has different rules for boats under 16'. So tickets and ruckus ensues.....


----------



## Buddychrist

In florida we don't have locks, or engine regulations where im at other than to keep it under the recommended size from the factory hull.

I went into federal restricted waters once by mistake. Let's just say they don't hesitate to come up guns hot and then they figure out your motor died on your jet ski and they'll give you a tow back home! They even helped me solve the problem of why it died, good guys!


----------



## wihil

So there's this sign at the launch that says "No Power Loading" and _of course_ the Sheriff and their go-fast yacht are at the launch with their twin 250 Verado's POWER LOADING onto their trailer - washing out the four boats staged to get onto their own trailers correctly.

We all had to wait 15min before the goofballs figured out how to load the dang thing, not to mention circle like sharks just to get onto our own trailers. :evil: 

I will be happy when the "heightened state of watch" for the air show is over.

ETA -

I need more power. Mods + two guys + 15mph headwind = slow, wet going. Time to look for a 15hp or upgrade the tin.


----------



## Buddychrist

Sounds like I need to give that sheriff a visit. Personally I like cops and have no problem paying a ticket if I was wrong, it's the ones that think they have a crown that tick me off!

I followed a cop to a burger king once and asked him why he was speeding doing at least 60 in a 45 and his reply was "I'm the law i have been trained to drive faster, after handing him my Evoc certification and driver operator certifications i started wording Florida law on speeding emergency vehicles which states that you can only go over the speed limit when both lights and sirens are on." 

After he got aggressive for me being intelligent I got his name and his C.o. and I had a nice long chat. Let's just say they no longer run people off the road for a whopper anymore.

It's a badge not a crown and don't be intimidated by them.


----------



## wihil

I don't think anyone was intimidated, we did all have a chuckle initially which slowly became impatient anger as the prop wash started kicking boats back into the break wall.

Truth be told, I'd put money that one of the two was a "buddy going for a ride" or a first timer, as one knew what was going on and the other might as well have had a bag on his head while running around in circles.

I need to go put the banner up on the roof that says "EAA GO HOME"....


----------



## fender66

bcbouy said:


> a 65 year old english guy pulled a 12' 6" sturgeon' out of my local river. it's estimated to be over half a ton and over 100 years old.its one of the biggest fresh water fish to be caught in north america.took 2 hrs to land. :shock:



I want pics!


----------



## Sawdust Farmer

fender66 said:


> bcbouy said:
> 
> 
> 
> a 65 year old english guy pulled a 12' 6" sturgeon' out of my local river. it's estimated to be over half a ton and over 100 years old.its one of the biggest fresh water fish to be caught in north america.took 2 hrs to land. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want pics!
Click to expand...


Pics or it didn't happen! :LOL2:


----------



## wihil

That's a big sturgeon! Had to have been more than 100, and shorter than 12'. 

Sixth largest WI sturgeon speared last winter, at 78.5" and 175#, aged over 100yrs over on Winnie:

https://www.gofishn.com/gofishn/16653-six-largest-sturgeon-speared-at-wisconsins-lake-winnebago/

largest "tagged" and released sturgeon from the same waterway, over in the Wolf River at ~80", 240# spawned out, aged at 125yrs old:

https://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/146991345.html#!page=2&pageSize=10&sort=newestfirst

Big ol' fishes that'll take your cranks for a ride if you hook one... :lol: (they don't give them back either). Tried to link the pics in, but they were too large. Check the links out if you want to see a couple dinosaurs.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Baby fish - we one caught us a surgeon that weighed over a 1000 lbs and had two full grown alligators and a small hippo inside. We used the blood to make red moonshine and rowed on down the river


Arrrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## bcbouy

sorry only a poor quality pic from the paper. its head was 3 feet across. up here sturgeon are a protected species. stricly catch and release


----------



## wihil

Think I may have found a buyer for my boat! Now to shop for a 16'er!

 

(Otherwise the front deck is coming out, and something else will have to work - I want my speed back!)


----------



## wihil

Best ad for a set of used golf clubs I've ever seen.

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/spo/3102325889.html


----------



## Buddychrist

Motor sitting in like 5 pieces in the shop! Ready to get the transom mount off tomorrow and have my engineer throw it on the EDM machine. I'll probably never drill another broken bolt again now I know I have access to that!

Man! My friends are awesome!


----------



## fender66

Reaching for the phone.......


----------



## fender66

Sometimes I feel
Sometimes I feel
Like I've been tied
To the whipping post
Tied to the whipping post
Tied to the whipping post
Good lord I feel like I'm dyin'


Why is it that this song always hits home when I'm at work? I listen to it many times a day.


----------



## one100grand

wihil said:


> Best ad for a set of used golf clubs I've ever seen.
> 
> https://raleigh.craigslist.org/spo/3102325889.html




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :LOL22: 

You made my day with this


----------



## fender66

I've watched this about 10 times and still laughing!

[youtube]PXQF9PJE3J8[/youtube]


BTW.....I realize the chances of this being real are slim.


----------



## wihil

bcbouy said:


> sorry only a poor quality pic from the paper. its head was 3 feet across. up here sturgeon are a protected species. stricly catch and release



Update with clear pics and VIDEO!

HUGE FISH! :shock: 

https://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/34277/monster+white+sturgeon+weighing+1100+pounds+caught+in+canada/


----------



## BassGeek54

> Sometimes I feel
> Sometimes I feel
> Like I've been tied
> To the whipping post
> Tied to the whipping post
> Tied to the whipping post
> Good lord I feel like I'm dyin'
> 
> 
> Why is it that this song always hits home when I'm at work? I listen to it many times a day.



Hey Fender sorry to hear that for you but...I love that song...Allman Brothers off of the "Eat A Peach" album, I think. do you play that kind of blues? :beer:


----------



## bcbouy

one more hour of slavery,then i'm fishing in the rockies for a month


----------



## Canoeman

Hide your dirty hippy girls.. its the weekend!!!

Yup..


----------



## Jim

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226

WHY ARE THERE MONDAYS?????????????????????????????


----------



## fender66

BassGeek54 said:


> Hey Fender sorry to hear that for you but...I love that song...Allman Brothers off of the "Eat A Peach" album, I think. do you play that kind of blues? :beer:



Love playing this kind of the blues!


----------



## BassAddict

Ummmm liver & onions, Whos with me!!!


----------



## fender66

> Ummmm liver & onions, Whos with me!!!



I pity the fool that is!


----------



## wihil

BassAddict said:


> Ummmm liver & onions, Whos with me!!!



Old people food. :-&


----------



## BassGeek54

> Love playing this kind of the blues!



Man, I wished we lived closer to each other...we could have some fun jams. I am a drummer and I have played that kind of blues since before that album came out.


----------



## fender66

BassGeek54 said:


> Love playing this kind of the blues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I wished we lived closer to each other...we could have some fun jams. I am a drummer and I have played that kind of blues since before that album came out.
Click to expand...


Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## fender66

Did you say add BACON to that burger?


----------



## Canoeman

wihil said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm liver & onions, Whos with me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old people food. :-&
Click to expand...


lmao.. yup.. i was a line cook for years, we had to quadruple the amount of liver and onions prepped on saturdays/seniors lunch day..


----------



## nlester

Texas - 107 degrees this afternoon but it was 80 degrees just before sunrise and 92 degrees when I got off the water @ 11am. No clouds but a good breeze made it comfortable on the water even in the low 90s. A good day.


----------



## Buddychrist

C'mon deer season hurry up! They're hoarding around my house!


----------



## wasilvers

Got checked by the warden yesterday. He looked at the fish but didn't measure them (just eyeballed it for legal - two were WAY legal, one was only 1/2" over the line. Then he checked everything else in the boat except batteries being strapped down (lifevests for both of us, licenses, fire extinguisher, throwables). We were all legal exept for having a throwable handy, it was on top in the big compartment. Overall it was a pleasant visit - not like some I've heard of.


----------



## fender66

It's Friday Eve! Everyone is happy...except Bass Addict I'm sure.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> It's Friday Eve! Everyone is happy...except Bass Addict I'm sure.



I love it cause it means Monday is right around the corner!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Friday Eve! Everyone is happy...except Bass Addict I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it cause it means Monday is right around the corner!
Click to expand...


See....I knew that!


----------



## wihil

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Friday Eve! Everyone is happy...except Bass Addict I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it cause it means Monday is right around the corner!
Click to expand...


Ban BassAddict!

[-(


----------



## theyyounggun

Its time for a little fishing! :fishing2: #-o


----------



## wihil

What a bummer. Drove across the state to go see a motor, only to see that it wasn't a 2 stroke, but a 4 stroke 15hp. 

Power would work, weight sure doesn't. Oh well, keep on watching CL I guess.


----------



## fender66

It's MONDAY!

See what you've done again!

I HOPE YOU'RE HAPPY WITH YOURSELF BASSADDICT! [-X


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> It's MONDAY!
> 
> See what you've done again!
> 
> I HOPE YOU'RE HAPPY WITH YOURSELF BASSADDICT! [-X




When you refuse to make baits every day is a good day - HAW!


----------



## BassAddict

Not making baits for people on a Monday makes me especially happy


----------



## Buddychrist

You know bass addict you should send me any reject baits that will work but are just cracked or missing the head

Or a sample pack lol!!!!!

I could write up a review on it and post it on all the fishing forums! 

Good for business lol

I took the mirrocraft out today and it had one pinhole but it ran great, on plane in less than two seconds and turned fantastically just slightly restricted from the transom needing to be cut just a few inches.

Caught a little 2 pounder off of my xrap and some panfish but then I had to high tail it back to the ramp to empty out the water


----------



## wihil

Kinda thinking about picking up one of those cool, small video cams that are waterproof so I see exactly how terrible of a fisherman I am. Over, and over again on the TV. 

That might send the wife over the edge. :lol:


----------



## fender66

I said you can't stop me. Now get out of my way.......*I'm going fishing!*


----------



## muffin

fender66 said:


> I said you can't stop me. Now get out of my way.......*I'm going fishing!*




true dedication..


----------



## nlester

fender66 said:


> I said you can't stop me. Now get out of my way.......*I'm going fishing!*




I love it. A man after my own heart.


----------



## BassAddict

Hey fender quick get up! Look, its Monday again!!! :grin:


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Hey fender quick get up! Look, its Monday again!!! :grin:



Huh...what? Someone say something?

Dang...it must be Monday again!


----------



## wihil

Have I mentioned I love night fishing? I love night fishing.

Only time for one pass on the big lake, but rather than drive out to the county landing I launched from in town and took the river out. Man was that relaxing. Scored two waldo's, a bunch of white bass, and a few sheep (largest was 22" and a pig...). 

Still made it back to get the little ones in bed and have a luke warm dinner. 8)


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## Buddychrist

Planning on going fishing tomorrow afternoon if I can get over being sick... It's time I go out hard for some largemouth bass!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226

WHAT EVER - WHO MADE UP THIS MONDAY thru FRIDAY THING


----------



## wasilvers

Mmmm, hickory smoked baby backs for dinner tonight.


----------



## fender66

Brilliant!!!!

Need I say more?


----------



## Buddychrist

fender66 said:


> Brilliant!!!!
> 
> Need I say more?



I see your bacon popcorn and raise you my chicken fried bacon!


----------



## fender66

Buddychrist said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant!!!!
> 
> Need I say more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see your bacon popcorn and raise you my chicken fried bacon!
Click to expand...


I raise your tasty chicken fried bacon with the convenience of this.....

This should be mandatory on ALL bulletin boards!


----------



## BassAddict

I go all in with some tasty bacon wrapped eggs!! (breakfast for the last 2 weekends)


----------



## Buddychrist

Alright guys that's it! The gloves are off with this skyrim bacon mask!


----------



## BassAddict

Ummm


----------



## Buddychrist

So I got an offer for my boat.

Guys I might be trading my tin for a skiff... Please don't judge me for it!

I'll just make the 14' skiff build on my mirrocraft page if I get it.


----------



## Jim

BassAddict said:


> Ummm



Paleo rules! Recipe?



On top of dealing with the stress of moving the site to a new company, my own ISP decides to block Tinboats.net.

Here i am trying to troubleshoot and i cant even connect to the site. So then i am thinking the site is down putting me more in a panic. :LOL2:


----------



## Buddychrist

Well the wife and son are gone for the day... What should I do? It's raining from the tropical storm issac so I can't go fishing.... Maybe I should start hand tying flies... anyone interested in custom tied flies?


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paleo rules! Recipe?
Click to expand...


Preheat oven to 350
Spray muffin pan with pam
Wrap bacon around inside of muffin pan
Crack egg in center
Add salt&pepper to taste
Cook for 25 minutes (those who like their bacon crispy cook longer)


----------



## wihil

Goin' over tonight to look at a new boat. 

Hope this one passes muster - it meets all my wants and still fits in the budget! Yay CL and people wanting to not pay for storage before the snow hits.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Never say that four letter word again




There will be no more snow here!


----------



## wihil

I'll take that, Capt. 

No Sn.. whew, almost did it again - is fine with me, but I want a good 6-10" of ice on the lake!

C


----------



## Buddychrist

Lol in Florida it never snows! Literally I've only seen a flurry here once when I was a kid and I saw hail once about six years ago.

Heck last Christmas I was outside in shorts and a T-shirt!


----------



## Brandon

Im going to bed


----------



## one100grand

The end of summer is a terrific thing....I can get out fishing more, cooler weather, octoberfest beers, NFL....I could go on, but do I even need to Autumn rules all seasons!


----------



## wihil

Love autumn, only bad thing is so many things with so little time -

Fishing, bow hunting, dove hunting, small game hunting, Halloween, football, leaves changing - man I could go on and on....

Love autumn!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Autumn means the return of the stripers and the start of tog season


Is there really anything else that matters?


----------



## Jim

#-o 

My nose is too big! :LOL2: 

I was given a fancy smancy Boston Red Sox hot coffee tumbler. I decided to use it today. Here is the problem. On the cover you have to slide the plastic top to expose the hole where the coffee comes out......Understand?

The problem is the blow hole to allow air to get in to make the coffee come out is also on the same plastic "tab". 

I slide it forward to take a sip and put it up to mouth and my Shnoz blocks the blow hole.....no coffee comes out.

Only me..............


----------



## fool4fish1226

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> #-o
> 
> My nose is too big! :LOL2:
> 
> I was given a fancy smancy Boston Red Sox hot coffee tumbler. I decided to use it today. Here is the problem. On the cover you have to slide the plastic top to expose the hole where the coffee comes out......Understand?
> 
> The problem is the blow hole to allow air to get in to make the coffee come out is also on the same plastic "tab".
> 
> I slide it forward to take a sip and put it up to mouth and my Shnoz blocks the blow hole.....no coffee comes out.
> 
> Only me..............



Pictures or it didn't happen. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> #-o
> 
> My nose is too big! :LOL2:
> 
> I was given a fancy smancy Boston Red Sox hot coffee tumbler. I decided to use it today. Here is the problem. On the cover you have to slide the plastic top to expose the hole where the coffee comes out......Understand?
> 
> The problem is the blow hole to allow air to get in to make the coffee come out is also on the same plastic "tab".
> 
> I slide it forward to take a sip and put it up to mouth and my Shnoz blocks the blow hole.....no coffee comes out.
> 
> Only me..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures or it didn't happen. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...




Yes - lots of pics please!


----------



## Buddychrist

Captain Ahab said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> #-o
> 
> My nose is too big! :LOL2:
> 
> I was given a fancy smancy Boston Red Sox hot coffee tumbler. I decided to use it today. Here is the problem. On the cover you have to slide the plastic top to expose the hole where the coffee comes out......Understand?
> 
> The problem is the blow hole to allow air to get in to make the coffee come out is also on the same plastic "tab".
> 
> I slide it forward to take a sip and put it up to mouth and my Shnoz blocks the blow hole.....no coffee comes out.
> 
> Only me..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures or it didn't happen. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - lots of pics please!
Click to expand...


LET'S SEE THAT SNOZ!!!


----------



## fender66

Shhhhhhhh......


----------



## Buddychrist

fender66 said:


> Shhhhhhhh......





Just give me a 30-30 tactical lever action and I'll show you how it's done!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Sitting around waiting for Isaac to show up.


----------



## wihil

How hard is it to be honest in a CL ad? I mean come on - your time, my time? Like I'm NOT going to check everything over with a fine tooth comb....

:evil:


----------



## Buddychrist

wihil said:


> How hard is it to be honest in a CL ad? I mean come on - your time, my time? Like I'm NOT going to check everything over with a fine tooth comb....
> 
> :evil:



Don't you frigging love it when they say it was running when it was put up!

Just needs a carb rebuild! Runs great just hard to start possibly electrical!

Sometimes I can't believe how people will scam someone who is willing to trust them. I know better though!


----------



## bcbouy

not one but BOTH my sons moved out of the house today.my house is ALL MINE!!! :LOL2: the oldest is now a research engineer at the university of bc and the middle is now a butchers apprentice.the youngest left 2 months ago .


----------



## BassAddict

Ummmmmm paleo tacos!!!


----------



## Buddychrist

Getting prepped to take my dad offshore fishing next weekend. SeaPro don't fail me now!


----------



## Popeye

Sitting at work, getting my ice fishing rods/reels ready.


----------



## wihil

Popeye said:


> Sitting at work, getting my ice fishing rods/reels ready.



OUTSTANDING! All I do is surf the web for the new ice products (they frown on me tinkering with fishing equipment for some reason).


----------



## Popeye

Weekends, holidays and night shift we only one person there on shift. There is no "they" then. "They" probably would frown on me washing and waxing my truck or changing the oil, or rotating the tires too. :wink:


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:



> Weekends, holidays and night shift we only one person there on shift. There is no "they" then. "They" probably would frown on me washing and waxing my truck or changing the oil, or rotating the tires too. :wink:



Sounds to me that they are inviting you to do all of that.


----------



## Popeye

My previous supervisor told me he had no problem with us pulling our vehicles inside during really cold nights. Problem is you have to be creative with how you get it inside between the boilers. A full sized pickup won't fit and get the overhead door closed. My Trailblazer used to fit and my Explorer Sport fits. He never said I couldn't wash off the road salt when it was inside. New supervisor is unaware of any of this. Better to ask forgiveness...


----------



## Winddog

What if C A T really spelled dog? :wink:


----------



## Popeye

Winddog said:


> What if C A T really spelled dog? :wink:



ruh roh


----------



## BassAddict

Winddog said:


> What if C A T really spelled dog? :wink:



I KNEW I WAS RIGHT!!!!


----------



## Popeye

BassAddict said:


> Winddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if C A T really spelled dog? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNEW I WAS RIGHT!!!!
Click to expand...


You cat you


----------



## Winddog

:lol:


----------



## Popeye

Winddog said:


> What if C A T really spelled dog? :wink:



Kinda changes Winddog too huh?


----------



## Winddog

Popeye said:


> Winddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if C A T really spelled dog? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda changes Winddog too huh?
Click to expand...



There has to be a joke in there somewhere. :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye

If C A T spells dog, then D O G spells cat?


----------



## wihil

I want to go salmon fishing so bad. SO. BAD.

Wife doesn't know it - probably gonna go get a 8'6" or 9' rod and reel and sneak over to Lake Michigan some day next week and lob whatever I can find off the break wall. Somewhere. Anywhere. I don't care - I need to catch a King.....

Off to watch more youtube videos of salmon pier fishing....


----------



## Popeye

Gonna try my hand at some deep water Blue Gill fishing on Lake Geneva tomorrow morning


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Gonna try my hand at some deep water Blue Gill fishing on Lake Geneva tomorrow morning




Probably netter off trying a worm, cricket or panfish jig


No fish is gonna eat your hand! 
[-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## Popeye

Didn't go fishing, got out there and just decided I didn't feel like fishing, so I came home.


----------



## wihil

Got info, got new spoons, got out an old reel that was lonely - waitin' on payday to get a new pole....

Getting a plan, and getting excited to head to Lake Michigan!

Need to decide when to play hookie next. 

8-[ 

(thank goodness there are no striper around, I don't think I could handle it - I've already wandered into the deep end of the pool)


----------



## wihil

To whom ever is hoarding all the 15hp OMC short shaft outboards made after 1980 -

Cough one up already! I've been watching CL all summer and NO ONE's got one that isn't strapped to the rear end of a hunk of junk (and asking a left leg and first born for).

I'm beginning to think I should have snagged up that 1957 Fasttwin 15Hp I saw earlier this summer...


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Didn't go fishing, got out there and just decided I didn't feel like fishing, so I came home.



You should stay out there until you feel like fishing!


----------



## wasilvers

wihil said:


> To whom ever is hoarding all the 15hp OMC short shaft outboards made after 1980 -
> 
> Cough one up already! I've been watching CL all summer and NO ONE's got one that isn't strapped to the rear end of a hunk of junk (and asking a left leg and first born for).
> 
> I'm beginning to think I should have snagged up that 1957 Fasttwin 15Hp I saw earlier this summer...



Fleet Farm in menomonee falls has a new (Mercury?) 9.9 for $1500 clearance priced. Wish I needed one.


----------



## wihil

wasilvers said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> To whom ever is hoarding all the 15hp OMC short shaft outboards made after 1980 -
> 
> Cough one up already! I've been watching CL all summer and NO ONE's got one that isn't strapped to the rear end of a hunk of junk (and asking a left leg and first born for).
> 
> I'm beginning to think I should have snagged up that 1957 Fasttwin 15Hp I saw earlier this summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fleet Farm in menomonee falls has a new (Mercury?) 9.9 for $1500 clearance priced. Wish I needed one.
Click to expand...


4 stroke. Too much weight.  Had a chance at a Merc 9.9 earlier this year and did the math on the weight for my transom and it was a no go at over 100#. An early 80's 2 stroke manual everything 15HP weighs around 70ish which is about the top end everything else equal.

Saw one on CL this morning for a choice $1000. :? I'll keep looking.


----------



## Buddychrist

Well... This sucks...


----------



## fender66

Buddychrist said:


> Well... This sucks...



Don't quite understand the photo. Are you stomping that snake? 

If you don't know...it appears to be a harmless rat snake. Cornsnake to be more specific (as best I can tell from the picture quality).


----------



## Captain Ahab

No Fender - he cut the head off????

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=27559


Why hurt the snake? They are really beneficial to the environment - pest control and they even become bass food sometimes

Just walk away - snake was probably trying to eat vermin that were at your trash


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> No Fender - he cut the head off????
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=27559
> 
> 
> Why hurt the snake? They are really beneficial to the environment - pest control and they even become bass food sometimes
> 
> Just walk away - snake was probably trying to eat vermin that were at your trash


----------



## Popeye

Maybe he was saying that the snake's unfortunate and premature demise was what sucked.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Maybe he was saying that the snake's unfortunate and premature demise was what sucked.




I consulted with BassAddict and he says this is not funny


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he was saying that the snake's unfortunate and premature demise was what sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consulted with BassAddict and he says this is not funny
Click to expand...


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he was saying that the snake's unfortunate and premature demise was what sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consulted with BassAddict and he says this is not funny
Click to expand...


I consulted with Ahab who consulted with BassAddict and they both say this is not funny


----------



## Popeye

Ban everyone


----------



## Buddychrist

It was pitch black and I didn't intentionally step on the snake nor did I have the ability to bend over to pick it up because of my bad back.

All I know is I felt it wrap around my leg and I couldn't tell what it was when I was trying to use my cellphone as a flashlight.

If it was daytime I would have identified the snake and took my chance of getting bitten but I was also having surgical injections this morning and any open wounds that could be infected would have prevented me from getting it done.


----------



## rivercity

For a second it looked like it mighta been going through a vent hole in the croc!

I guess you probably have spotted trout disease on the tops of your feet too?


----------



## Buddychrist

Spotted trout disease? What?


----------



## Buddychrist

After a good conversation with my fire marshall buddy he identified it as a corn snake and it was harmless. I am sorry I killed a harmless snake. I did not know how to identify it from the color patterns and I feel bad for killing it.

Now I know the difference and it won't happen again. The only way I knew before was by the shape of the head and I wasn't going to chance getting bit since I thought it could have been a copperhead.


----------



## rivercity

Buddychrist said:


> Spotted trout disease? What?



You don't have round tanned spots on your feet from the vent holes in the crocs? If not, you must not fish in them like I do.


----------



## Popeye

Buddychrist said:


> After a good conversation with my fire marshall buddy he identified it as a corn snake and it was harmless. I am sorry I killed a harmless snake. I did not know how to identify it from the color patterns and I feel bad for killing it.
> 
> Now I know the difference and it won't happen again. The only way I knew before was by the shape of the head and I wasn't going to chance getting bit since I thought it could have been a copperhead.



I'm with you. I would rather deprive nature of a snake before I risk getting bitten by one, especially if poisonous snakes are know to be in the area.


----------



## BassAddict

Hi Ho, Hi Ho fishing with Ahab we go!


----------



## fender66

rivercity said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted trout disease? What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have round tanned spots on your feet from the vent holes in the crocs? If not, you must not fish in them like I do.
Click to expand...


----------



## Buddychrist

fender66 said:


> rivercity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted trout disease? What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have round tanned spots on your feet from the vent holes in the crocs? If not, you must not fish in them like I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Crap I didn't even notice them until now

My feet look flat out retarded now that I've seen that!


----------



## Popeye

Have not had the urge enough to forfeit my man card and wear crocs


----------



## Buddychrist

Hey wearing crocs does not forfeit your man card at all!

They are comfortable and reduce fatigue for those long days on the boat!


----------



## Popeye

Buddychrist said:


> They are comfortable and reduce fatigue for those long days on the boat!



Sounds like my seat


----------



## Buddychrist

Popeye said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are comfortable and reduce fatigue for those long days on the boat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like my seat
Click to expand...


To each their own!

If I wanted to sit down i'd take my seapro, if I am in the jon I'm usually standing on the seat fishing aggressively in the shallows


----------



## Popeye

Yeah, something about you bass fishermen, y'all gotta be standing up.


----------



## Buddychrist

Popeye said:


> Yeah, something about you bass fishermen, y'all gotta be standing up.



I've got a bad back so when I'm going after bigger fish I need to be able to use my legs and lean back slightly and let my whole body do the work rather than just sitting down and using my back and shoulders...


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Have not had the urge enough to forfeit my man card and wear crocs




Plaid Crocs!


----------



## Popeye

Buddychrist said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, something about you bass fishermen, y'all gotta be standing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a bad back so when I'm going after bigger fish I need to be able to use my legs and lean back slightly and let my whole body do the work rather than just sitting down and using my back and shoulders...
Click to expand...


I never catch big fish


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have not had the urge enough to forfeit my man card and wear crocs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaid Crocs!
Click to expand...


Now you're talkin'


----------



## wihil

Buddychrist said:


> Hey wearing crocs does not forfeit your man card at all!
> 
> They are comfortable and reduce fatigue for those long days on the boat!



Not just the boat - dang near everywhere if you're on your feet on vinyl covered concrete all day. I wear Croc's all day at work, and so does 95% of the people I work with; hard to argue with a comfortable shoe that's easy to clean off and bleach when needed - or toss when they're beyond saving.

Been wearing them at home (and even in the snow) for the better part of 4 years now. I don't know if I could go back to regular shoes....

Boots - yes. Shoes - no.

:lol:


----------



## Buddychrist

Popeye said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, something about you bass fishermen, y'all gotta be standing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a bad back so when I'm going after bigger fish I need to be able to use my legs and lean back slightly and let my whole body do the work rather than just sitting down and using my back and shoulders...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never catch big fish
Click to expand...



We need to work on changing that then!


----------



## Buddychrist

Ahem



Croc boots
+1 to man card


----------



## rivercity

The only time I wear my crocs is in the boat or in the river in non-cold months. The White River in north Arkansas greatly varies in depth every few feet up and down the river, with the seasons, and even within the hour as generators on two lakes upstream go off and on seemingly randomly. Crocs are the only shoes I've found that give you enough protection in the water (pulling the boat in the gravel or usually just cooling off) and dry off in seconds so you are not wearing soggy shoes all day. I wear the ones w/ a rubber, not plastic, sole and adjustable straps.

I'm proud of speckled trout disease. Plus my girl friend gave me the crocs for my birthday. And its her boat w/ jet outboard... And her house looking over the river...


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have not had the urge enough to forfeit my man card and wear crocs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaid Crocs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're talkin'
Click to expand...


Those should go well with your Scottish Kilt.


----------



## Popeye

Yeah right


----------



## Captain Ahab

Buddychrist said:


> Ahem
> 
> 
> Croc boots
> +1 to man card





you mean -2?


----------



## fool4fish1226

Captain Ahab said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem
> 
> 
> Croc boots
> +1 to man card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean -2?
Click to expand...


:roflmao: good stuff :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Buddychrist

Well guys after my neurosurgeon saw my CT scan he called me from his cellphone and told me to get into his office now. After discussion I am having a Dual Posterior Lumbar Spinal Fusion and a bone graph in three weeks...

Anyone wanna make a hospital hangout at North Florida hospital? Because I'm gonna be bored as heck for the few days I've gotta sit in a hospital bed...


----------



## fender66

Buddychrist said:


> Well guys after my neurosurgeon saw my CT scan he called me from his cellphone and told me to get into his office now. After discussion I am having a Dual Posterior Lumbar Spinal Fusion and a bone graph in three weeks...
> 
> Anyone wanna make a hospital hangout at North Florida hospital? Because I'm gonna be bored as heck for the few days I've gotta sit in a hospital bed...



Dang...that sucks. Good luck. Prayers sent for a speedy recovery! [-o<


----------



## Captain Ahab

Bears will lose to the Packers tonight


Right Fishingcop? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye

Hopefully everything goes well and all your back problems will be behind you (LOL, I slay me), and with a better back, you won't need to wear the crocs.


----------



## Buddychrist

Popeye said:


> Hopefully everything goes well and all your back problems will be behind you (LOL, I slay me), and with a better back, you won't need to wear the crocs.



Thanks everyone!

I'm married man I don't care if I'm wearing a house dress to mow the yard as long as I am comfortable! 

So yes I will still be rocking crocs!


----------



## Jim

Im buying camo crocs next time they are on sale at basspro for $25. I refuse to spend $35 knowing I can steal them for $10 bucks less. :LOL2:


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

Buddychrist said:


> Well guys after my neurosurgeon saw my CT scan he called me from his cellphone and told me to get into his office now. After discussion I am having a Dual Posterior Lumbar Spinal Fusion and a bone graph in three weeks...
> 
> Anyone wanna make a hospital hangout at North Florida hospital? Because I'm gonna be bored as heck for the few days I've gotta sit in a hospital bed...



Good luck woth that! I had my 3 level fusion about 11 years ago. Are you getting the cage type thing or ladder looking stuff?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Im buying camo crocs next time they are on sale at basspro for $25. I refuse to spend $35 knowing I can steal them for $10 bucks less. :LOL2:




Already have mine - got them from the crocs web site


----------



## Buddychrist

BackWoodsTracker said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys after my neurosurgeon saw my CT scan he called me from his cellphone and told me to get into his office now. After discussion I am having a Dual Posterior Lumbar Spinal Fusion and a bone graph in three weeks...
> 
> Anyone wanna make a hospital hangout at North Florida hospital? Because I'm gonna be bored as heck for the few days I've gotta sit in a hospital bed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck woth that! I had my 3 level fusion about 11 years ago. Are you getting the cage type thing or ladder looking stuff?
Click to expand...


I'm having the Rods and the chicken wire looking stuff for the bone graph. What was your recovery time??? I'm going into this pretty quick but it's based on my current L5-S1 is almost completely gone.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

Buddychrist said:


> BackWoodsTracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys after my neurosurgeon saw my CT scan he called me from his cellphone and told me to get into his office now. After discussion I am having a Dual Posterior Lumbar Spinal Fusion and a bone graph in three weeks...
> 
> Anyone wanna make a hospital hangout at North Florida hospital? Because I'm gonna be bored as heck for the few days I've gotta sit in a hospital bed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck woth that! I had my 3 level fusion about 11 years ago. Are you getting the cage type thing or ladder looking stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm having the Rods and the chicken wire looking stuff for the bone graph. What was your recovery time??? I'm going into this pretty quick but it's based on my current L5-S1 is almost completely gone.
Click to expand...



I also have the rods. I was snowmobiling about 6 months after my surgery. I still had some bad days for what I think is a long time, 5 years or so, but my bone wasn't growing to fuse it. I had a bone growth stimulator put in, now I'm good!


----------



## BassAddict

BackWoodsTracker said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BackWoodsTracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck woth that! I had my 3 level fusion about 11 years ago. Are you getting the cage type thing or ladder looking stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having the Rods and the chicken wire looking stuff for the bone graph. What was your recovery time??? I'm going into this pretty quick but it's based on my current L5-S1 is almost completely gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the rods. I was snowmobiling about 6 months after my surgery. I still had some bad days for what I think is a long time, 5 years or so, but my bone wasn't growing to fuse it. I had a bone growth stimulator put in, now I'm good!
Click to expand...



ROTFLMAO!!! He said 'bone growth stimulator' hehehe


----------



## fender66

FWIW.......

*I HAVE NEVER FAKED A SARCASM!*


----------



## Popeye

Might be of for a few days. Had a heart attack yesterday. Feel ok this morning. Had a stent put in, might need two more before they let me go.


----------



## Captain Ahab

you have a heart?


feel better buddy i will wait


----------



## Jim

Geez Popeye! Hope all is well buddy.


----------



## Buddychrist

Popeye said:


> Might be of for a few days. Had a heart attack yesterday. Feel ok this morning. Had a stent put in, might need two more before they let me go.



Man I hope you get better man!

We are just Falling apart here, who Walked under a ladder and opened an umbrella inside while they were holding a black cat and on the Tinboat forum?

I'm gonna hunt you down for bringing this bad juju


----------



## Popeye

Abdominal internal bleeding is gonna keep me in ICU a few more days.


----------



## gillhunter

Wish the best for you!!l


----------



## rickybobbybend

Positive thoughts comin' your way. Eat your spinach.


----------



## KMixson

Prayers are coming to you. Get well soon.


----------



## wihil

A perfect day for fishing wasted on painting the deck.  Needs to be done, though.

Get better soon, Popeye!


----------



## Popeye

Out of ICU and in a general room. Doc said home on Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## Buddychrist

Spent some time with my brother today. Maybe this time he is on the right track. I'm 22 married and have a son. He is 32 on his second divorce and no kids or responsibilities. 

Pretty sad when a disabled firefighter little brother has to tell his 10 years older war vet marine brother to grow up.

I think he got the message.


----------



## Jim

Stop complaining that you have no trailer!

Where there is a will there is a way!


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Might be of for a few days. Had a heart attack yesterday. Feel ok this morning. Had a stent put in, might need two more before they let me go.



WOW...that's never good to do. Hope you're doing better. Prayers sent my friend. [-o<


----------



## BassGeek54

Jez Popeye...I hope you are on the fast track to recovery and are back to healthy SOON. Prayers sent for sure! [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## fool4fish1226

BassGeek54 said:


> Jez Popeye...I hope you are on the fast track to recovery and are back to healthy SOON. Prayers sent for sure! [-o< [-o< [-o<



+1 get well soon :beer:


----------



## wihil

Jim said:


> Stop complaining that you have no trailer!
> 
> Where there is a will there is a way!
> 
> _Ridiculous Image of Stupidity_



I want to see that rig take ONE corner. :lol: 

Just one.


----------



## rivercity

wihil said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop complaining that you have no trailer!
> 
> Where there is a will there is a way!
> 
> _Ridiculous Image of Stupidity_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see that rig take ONE corner. :lol:
> 
> Just one.
Click to expand...


That is crazy. But it got my brain churning. Why not? Could actually work if you add a removable tongue. Most cars and even mid-sized SUVs are now unibodied w/ no distinct frame. I'm sure my dad thought that idea was crazy in the day. But what do you do w/ the wheels in the back when you are in the water? Would make parking the tow vehicle easier. lol. Crazier things have been done...


----------



## fender66

I want one....I think.


----------



## Captain Ahab

rivercity said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop complaining that you have no trailer!
> 
> Where there is a will there is a way!
> 
> _Ridiculous Image of Stupidity_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see that rig take ONE corner. :lol:
> 
> Just one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is crazy. But it got my brain churning. Why not? Could actually work if you add a removable tongue. Most cars and even mid-sized SUVs are now unibodied w/ no distinct frame. I'm sure my dad thought that idea was crazy in the day. But what do you do w/ the wheels in the back when you are in the water? Would make parking the tow vehicle easier. lol. Crazier things have been done...
Click to expand...



removable tongue - heck no!

You put a small 5th wheel in your trunk and shape the front of the boat into a gooseneck (like a pulpit)


DONE AND DONE! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 







Wiley R. Coyote


----------



## Buddychrist

fender66 said:


> I want one....I think.



I see your swiss and raise you a pocket knife!


----------



## fool4fish1226

It's raining - Just got done rubbing 4 nice racks of beef ribs - will be cooking them up later today :beer:


----------



## Buddychrist

Cut 23 lbs in 6 days last week and for no reason.. Went to the ER on Sunday and blood and chest X-rays came out clean. 

I don't know why it's cutting so fast but I've gotta figure out a way to stay hydrated! I chugged 5 glasses of water and 2 bottles of Gatorade and I'm still thirsty!

Time to call my grandfather, I'm sure he will have some WWII tricks to stay hydrated. But I still don't know why the ER didn't just pop me with an IV and fix it while I was there instead of sending me home white as a ghost... Oh well


----------



## Captain Ahab

Buddychrist said:


> Cut 23 lbs in 6 days last week and for no reason.. Went to the ER on Sunday and blood and chest X-rays came out clean.
> 
> I don't know why it's cutting so fast but I've gotta figure out a way to stay hydrated! I chugged 5 glasses of water and 2 bottles of Gatorade and I'm still thirsty!
> 
> Time to call my grandfather, I'm sure he will have some WWII tricks to stay hydrated. But I still don't know why the ER didn't just pop me with an IV and fix it while I was there instead of sending me home white as a ghost... Oh well




you lost 23 lbs in less then a week?



you have worms!


----------



## DuraCraft

Y'all want to know why I haven't posted here yet? I have stayed away from tinboats due to the totally inordinate amount of time I was spending here!! Oh well, I'm BACK - at least for today. Man, I just love aluminum boats! They are just the best to me. Just to see one of your photos here with one sitting on the water - wow! That is living! Me being in it is better... Got to get mine out of the garage.

Okay, I wanted to read the whole thread here, but read enough to have a few laughs. Thanks!


----------



## Buddychrist

Captain Ahab said:


> you lost 23 lbs in less then a week?
> 
> you have worms!



Nah man that would throw off my WBC count for my body trying to fight a parasite.

It's from my disc injury causing my body to fight to try and heal my injury accompanied with the pressure increase on my internals reducing my absorption of calories. Along with the depression and anxiety of being in constant pain just makes it to where basically I have a hard time having any appetite at all.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Buddychrist said:


> no kids or responsibilities.




Just what is wrong with that? Sometimes I wish I had no kids or responsibilities,My life would be so much EASIER. I somewhat envy your brother,while you chastise him. Sometimes I don't get it,why someone has to "Grow Up". I'm 53 and will never "Grow Up". Sorry for the rant BC.


----------



## Buddychrist

S&MFISH said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> no kids or responsibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what is wrong with that? Sometimes I wish I had no kids or responsibilities,My life would be so much EASIER. I somewhat envy your brother,while you chastise him. Sometimes I don't get it,why someone has to "Grow Up". I'm 53 and will never "Grow Up". Sorry for the rant BC.
Click to expand...


Well I'll tell you what's wrong with it. He took a married woman away from her family and he knew about it. Her 12 year old daughter tried to commit suicide a few weeks ago because she hasn't seen her mother in three years.

He bought my jeep for half ownership and I only saw half of the $2,000 and he sold it three days later for $6,000 after he took my name off of the title. 

He cheated on his former wife while they were still married and he is constantly dating women and convincing them to give him money for his own selfish wants like cars and truck parts.

There is a lot wrong with him taking away from others so he can do whatever he want while others suffer. He needs to grow up because that's what men do.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Sorry BC,My utmost apologies to you and all involved. Hearing the rest of the story,I hear where you were coming from. Sorry again.


----------



## fender66

Why is it that when you're surfing the web trying to buy something and you click an image for "a larger view" the image comes up in a huge window but the picture is NEVER larger?

People who do that are IDIOTS!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Why is it that when you're surfing the web trying to buy something and you click an image for "a larger view" the image comes up in a huge window but the picture is NEVER larger?
> 
> People who do that are IDIOTS!



Its just one of the many unsolved mysteries of the interweb!


----------



## 200racing

yesterday i got a hummingbird to land on my finger.
poor little guy had got in our closed in porch and was flying against the window a hard as he could. i tried to herd him to the open door but he wouldnt go. i slowly slid my hand under him and he calmly landed on my finger poor little guy was breathing really hard.
i walked about 7 ft towards the door and he saw his exit and split.


----------



## Buddychrist

S&MFISH said:


> Sorry BC,My utmost apologies to you and all involved. Hearing the rest of the story,I hear where you were coming from. Sorry again.


 
Hey there's no hard feelings at all man it's all good. I should have posted the whole story in the first place.


----------



## wihil

Went salmon fishing last night.

I sucked. Need to work on the whole "SET THE HOOK SET THE HOOK SET THE DANG!" thing.

On a positive note, the 12'er accells in the combat fishing enviroment of the harbor. I think the big lake would swallow me whole though... :shock:


----------



## rickybobbybend

wihil said:


> Went salmon fishing last night.
> 
> I sucked. Need to work on the whole "SET THE HOOK SET THE HOOK SET THE DANG!" thing.
> 
> On a positive note, the 12'er accells in the combat fishing enviroment of the harbor. I think the big lake would swallow me whole though... :shock:



Stay after it. With the first keeper YOU will be hooked! I moved a couple hours drive away from salmon fishing, but still migrate back to hit the runs.


----------



## JamesM56alum

S&MFISH said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> no kids or responsibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what is wrong with that? Sometimes I wish I had no kids or responsibilities,My life would be so much EASIER. I somewhat envy your brother,while you chastise him. Sometimes I don't get it,why someone has to "Grow Up". I'm 53 and will never "Grow Up". Sorry for the rant BC.
Click to expand...



agree 100000000000000000% i love my kid's but honestly i wish i had thought thing's through sometime's because before we had kid's me and my wife were alot "Happier" in our relationship and i feel as though we had a healthier relationship when we didnt have kid's because we spent all our time togeather doing things togeather and didnt have to plan every little "private" moment or plan our night out around who can watch the kids.


----------



## wihil

Going through inventory before heading to the big lake -

I've only been at this two time and I think I may have a salmon spoon addiction... 

#-o 

It's slowly crawling up on my walleye cranks.


----------



## Buddychrist

Took my wife to go see looper yesterday! It was a good movie overall and it was the first time we have been out in a three or four months so it was nice to get out for some alone time.

Thank god for grandmothers


----------



## BassAddict

Why i love Mondays




Steak night!!


----------



## Canoeman

BassAddict said:


> Why i love Mondays
> 
> 
> 
> Steak night!!



I ate so much red meat tonight i got the meat sweats..


----------



## Popeye

wihil said:


> Going through inventory before heading to the big lake -
> 
> I've only been at this two time and I think I may have a salmon spoon addiction...
> 
> #-o
> 
> It's slowly crawling up on my walleye cranks.



Maybe we can get you out on the lake next spring and troll for some Salmons. How far of a drive is Winthrop Harbor for you?


----------



## Popeye

I appreciate all the prayers and well wishing you guys have sent my way since my heart attack. Here is the most recent update:

I had a stress test on Friday morning and by Friday afternoon my doctor called and said the results were negative. Now, that either means I don't need any more stents... Or, I have no heart - your call.

She is going to see me Tuesday the 9th to sign off the paperwork so I can go back to work. I will get back on the work rotation on Saturday the 13th.

Wife is heading back to Texas Monday the 8th so she can get back to work.

Money has been real tight with her at $0.00 income and me being on Short Term Disability for a month now. Sure glad I've been paying forward on some stuff so I can skip a payment or two to free up some money.

Oh... Going fishing on Lake Geneva the week of the 15th too.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Glad to hear you are doing better


If you need anything for your fishing trip let me know I will send whatever I can


----------



## Popeye

Appreciate it. We're gonna be fishing for Blue Gill using a deep water horizontal spoon method.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

Lake Geneva in Wisconsin? If so, let me know if'n ya need anything. I live pretty close and will be in grandads boat somewhere in the area!


----------



## Popeye

Yep, that Lake Geneva. Not sure what day we're gonna go as I am the rider not the driver on this trip. Prolly be the 16th or 17th though unless it gets pushed back to the weekend of the 20th.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Hi-Ho ,Hi Ho, It's off to work I go....


----------



## Buddychrist

Up in NC with my grandfather who is on life support. Just praying this war hero can pull through one last time.


----------



## Popeye

Buddychrist said:


> Up in NC with my grandfather who is on life support. Just praying this war hero can pull through one last time.



Best wishes to you and your family


----------



## Buddychrist

Well I've gotta head back to florida, no money and no place to stay. At least my grandfather got through the surgery and he is stable.

If anyone wanted some background to my grandfather. He is a wwII hero with 2 bronze stars, survived losing almost all of his small intestine, survived cancer, and he just survived this. He turns 91 in a few days!

Here is his medals!


----------



## BassAddict

Bacon flow chart


----------



## Popeye

I went to YES right after the "Should you eat that bacon?" question. Totally bypassed the "Do you want to feel like angels are frolicking on your taste buds?" question.


----------



## wihil

I spotted an Alweld 1660 Custom Vee today at the boat store. I really like it - but everyone's telling me I need a deep-V boat for the waters I fish.

How come y'all on the coast get to use them in the ocean, but I can't use one on Winnie or LM? Mind you this is coming from my "friends" with 18-21' walleye boats... (that couldn't fit in the river last weekend because it was too low - HAR HAR HAR!!!)

Heck this one's deeper than my flat V with a 15" transom! (it's got 27" sidewalls...)

It's a smart lookin' rig...


----------



## Popeye

You can use the 1660 on Winnebago or Lake Michigan. You will just have to choose your days a little more carefully than people with the bigger "Walleye" boats. I regularly fish Lake Michigan in my Tracker ProTeam 190TX bass boat. Certainly not a deep vee by any means. I just make sure the waves aren't that big (or forecast to be big) on the days I go out.


----------



## fender66

wihil said:


> I spotted an Alweld 1660 Custom Vee today at the boat store. I really like it - but everyone's telling me I need a deep-V boat for the waters I fish.
> 
> How come y'all on the coast get to use them in the ocean, but I can't use one on Winnie or LM? Mind you this is coming from my "friends" with 18-21' walleye boats... (that couldn't fit in the river last weekend because it was too low - HAR HAR HAR!!!)
> 
> Heck this one's deeper than my flat V with a 15" transom! (it's got 27" sidewalls...)
> 
> It's a smart lookin' rig...



Go for it! You won't regret it. :wink:


----------



## fender66

Win or Lose?


----------



## wihil

Extra 3.5" of rain raised the river another foot this evening! That means I could get further upstream than usual, and resulted in a limit of crappie!  Man I forgot how much fun fishing the river can be...

Also caught a mud puppy bigger than Bass Addict! :shock: 

Slimy bugger - needed two hands to wrestle him off the hook...

(Fender - yah that 1660 is really nice. Two seats in the rear, a small half deck to the live well, then another full deck. Still, it's 5500 worth of nice and it would still need a motor.)


----------



## BassAddict

wihil said:


> Also caught a mud puppy bigger than Bass Addict! :shock:



ostpics: :lol:


----------



## Popeye

wihil said:


> Extra 3.5" of rain raised the river another foot this evening! That means I could get further upstream than usual, and resulted in a limit of crappie!  Man I forgot how much fun fishing the river can be...



Good job on the Crappies. Glad to hear the river is up too, we need some water sent down this way.


----------



## Winddog

Who is Will, and why does everybody fire at him? :?


----------



## Popeye

Why is there a song about a guy that cracked corn if nobody cares?


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also caught a mud puppy bigger than Bass Addict! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ostpics: :lol:
Click to expand...


As a moderator, I'll ban you if you post a picture of BassAddict's mud puppy.

[-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## Buddychrist

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also caught a mud puppy bigger than Bass Addict! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ostpics: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a moderator, I'll ban you if you post a picture of BassAddict's mud puppy.
> 
> [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X
Click to expand...


LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!

No posting mud puppies guys! We need a badlands for that!


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> As a moderator, I'll ban you if you post a picture of BassAddict's mud puppy.
> 
> [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X



Ban anyone posting a picture of BassAddict too


----------



## wihil

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also caught a mud puppy bigger than Bass Addict! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ostpics: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a moderator, I'll ban you if you post a picture of BassAddict's mud puppy.
> 
> [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X
Click to expand...


:BS: 

*looks for ban-hammer*

Ahab for President 2012!


----------



## Sawdust Farmer

Looks like we've lost another box in the TinBoats.net Box Pass series.  

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26573

I hope the guy is OK, but I also hope there's a good reason for not passing the box.


----------



## Buddychrist

Ok what we need to do is have a box pass that is mailing it to a mod and then the mod randomly sends boxes to all involved. So lets say we put in $75 worth of stuff and then we send it off to the mod and he randomly ships it to all involved.

Kinda like Secret Santa for men.


----------



## fender66

Buddychrist said:


> Ok what we need to do is have a box pass that is mailing it to a mod and then the mod randomly sends boxes to all involved. So lets say we put in $75 worth of stuff and then we send it off to the mod and he randomly ships it to all involved.
> 
> Kinda like Secret Santa for men.



WooHoo....looks like I get to get my Santa suit out, steal boxes and then disappear. :roll:


----------



## Buddychrist

fender66 said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok what we need to do is have a box pass that is mailing it to a mod and then the mod randomly sends boxes to all involved. So lets say we put in $75 worth of stuff and then we send it off to the mod and he randomly ships it to all involved.
> 
> Kinda like Secret Santa for men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WooHoo....looks like I get to get my Santa suit out, steal boxes and then disappear. :roll:
Click to expand...



Yeah but we will have your address! Then ill make a secret santa trip with a few members LOL :roll:


----------



## BassAddict

Buddychrist said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok what we need to do is have a box pass that is mailing it to a mod and then the mod randomly sends boxes to all involved. So lets say we put in $75 worth of stuff and then we send it off to the mod and he randomly ships it to all involved.
> 
> Kinda like Secret Santa for men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WooHoo....looks like I get to get my Santa suit out, steal boxes and then disappear. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but we will have your address! Then ill make a secret santa trip with a few members LOL :roll:
Click to expand...


I have it lets start the bidding at 500, do i hear 6



YUUUUPPP!


----------



## fender66

> Yeah but we will have your address! Then ill make a secret santa trip with a few members LOL :roll:



I have it lets start the bidding at 500, do i hear 6



YUUUUPPP![/quote]

BA lies like a drunk Santa. You never get the gifts he promises.

BTW....I'll give you 750. That way I can keep it in my pocket in case I forget where I live.


----------



## wihil

Just did an inventory of the fishing gear as I'm prepping to put away the things I likely won't use before I have to put the boat up for the season.

In just two years my rod collection as quadrupled, my lure count will not be mentioned suffice to say more than a few 3700 boxes have been purchased, I've got 6 different presentations for trolling yet I use two 99% of the time, full bag of plastics, and countless other additions to the boat (trolling motor, deck, seats, working lights, a bilge pump, FF/Chartplotter, etc).

Good Lord, Tinboats, you've cost me money! 

:evil:


----------



## Popeye

For just salmon stuff... 2 bags that hold 6 3700 boxes each and a small bucket for the things that don't fit in a 3700. Ice fishing stuff barely fits in my Clam Guide and for Walleye/panfish I recently bought a Plano tackle box because I was running out of room in the 4 3700 boxes. 8 Salmon rods, 10 Walleye/panfish rods, 10 ice fishing rods. Might need an intervention...


----------



## wihil

Popeye said:


> For just salmon stuff... 2 bags that hold 6 3700 boxes each and a small bucket for the things that don't fit in a 3700. Ice fishing stuff barely fits in my Clam Guide and for Walleye/panfish I recently bought a Plano tackle box because I was running out of room in the 4 3700 boxes. 8 Salmon rods, 10 Walleye/panfish rods, 10 ice fishing rods. Might need an intervention...




Whew. Ain't that bad - yet. I can see another 3700 or two for my walleye gear, and so far only one 3700 for salmon (but I'm double dutying a lot of my HJ-12's and some standard jointed 13's from my pike gear).

I do need another two lead core reel setups, and maybe another dipsey or two - I haven't decided if having a color other than black or green makes a difference.

I'm not counting crawler harnesses as lures. Ice fishing is a separate sickness that is NOT counted with openwater.

Thank goodness we can only run 3 lines.............. 

(next time you go salmon fishing in WI lemme know, Popeye! I'm trying to learn here! 8) )


----------



## Popeye

Well, I launch from North Point Marina in Winthrop Harbor, IL. Never been north of the state line on Lake Mich, but I do buy a Wiscoland license just in case.


----------



## Captain Ahab

You are all getting off easy - besides my LM Bass Stuff I have my SM Bass stuff (for wading) then crappie stuff (for winter) then we have the huge pile of SM stuff - boat stuff for tuna, boat stuff for striped bass, boat stuff for flounder, boat stuff for cod, boat stuff for flounder. Then we go to jetty and surf fishing equipment


I need a bigger house :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> You are all getting off easy - besides my LM Bass Stuff I have my SM Bass stuff (for wading) then crappie stuff (for winter) then we have the huge pile of SM stuff - boat stuff for tuna, boat stuff for striped bass, boat stuff for flounder, boat stuff for cod, boat stuff for flounder. Then we go to jetty and surf fishing equipment
> 
> 
> I need a bigger house :mrgreen:



How many times are you gonna mention boat stuff for flounder and if you have so much boat stuff for flounder that you need to mention it twice, you obviously have more than one person can use at a time so why haven't I received my invite?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are all getting off easy - besides my LM Bass Stuff I have my SM Bass stuff (for wading) then crappie stuff (for winter) then we have the huge pile of SM stuff - boat stuff for tuna, boat stuff for striped bass, boat stuff for flounder, boat stuff for cod, boat stuff for flounder. Then we go to jetty and surf fishing equipment
> 
> 
> I need a bigger house :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times are you gonna mention boat stuff for flounder and if you have so much boat stuff for flounder that you need to mention it twice, you obviously have more than one person can use at a time so why haven't I received my invite?
Click to expand...


I meant to add sea bass / wreck fishing


Do you want to go flounder (aka Fluke) fishing? Do you need any fluke ball rigs or 8 oz bucktails? 


I have way more then any one person can use - and I still need more

Buddy just gave me some 12 oz fluke balls which I have yet to try


----------



## Popeye

Flukes have balls?


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> Flukes have balls?



The kind that Dave fishes for do!


----------



## Popeye

We kinda cheat when we go for flounder... we wade and gig them


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> We kinda cheat when we go for flounder... we wade and gig them




I planned on having you do that 


We fish in 60 to 200 feet of water


I will supply the wading boots


----------



## Popeye

Did you used to have relatives that lived and worked the Chicago area in the 20's


----------



## wihil

Man, the crappie are on fire! :shock: Wierdest bite ever, the little ones just slam it, but the monsters just mouth it - the only way you could tell was to slowly pull the rod along and load the tip, then lift straight up and apply pressure. Scored a limit with more than a few fat 11"ers in it. 

What a blast. I think I'm getting this river thing down.

Almost feel bad about putting the boat up for deer season. Almost. :lol:


----------



## Popeye

I was planning on going fishing tomorrow but I got a letter in the mail that the VA is denying the claim submitted by the hospital from when I had my heart attack. Now I have to go down there and find out what all I have to do to get this resolved. Pretty sure my checking account isn't capable of covering the bill myself.


----------



## fender66

Today is....

FRIDAY EVE!

Don't tell BA....he'll poo poo it. :roll:


----------



## rickybobbybend

Popeye said:


> I was planning on going fishing tomorrow but I got a letter in the mail that the VA is denying the claim submitted by the hospital from when I had my heart attack. Now I have to go down there and find out what all I have to do to get this resolved. Pretty sure my checking account isn't capable of covering the bill myself.



Next time, better have your heart attack pre-approved by the VA before you have it


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Today is....
> 
> FRIDAY EVE!
> 
> Don't tell BA....he'll poo poo it. :roll:



Gotta love Fridays or better known as "the gateway to Monday!!!!"


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is....
> 
> FRIDAY EVE!
> 
> Don't tell BA....he'll poo poo it. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Fridays or better known as "the gateway to Monday!!!!"
Click to expand...


See...I told you so!


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is....
> 
> FRIDAY EVE!
> 
> Don't tell BA....he'll poo poo it. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Fridays or better known as "the gateway to Monday!!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See...I told you so!
Click to expand...


Something happened to the way this site displays. All the posts are merged together


----------



## Popeye

Now it's all better... Like Ahab, weird and puzzling


----------



## Buddychrist

Was a pallbearer at my buddies 2 year old sons funeral today. Really hit home since my son was identical to him at that age. Gonna hug my son a little bit tighter and keep fighting to move and make something out of my self for the second time.

I keep getting knocked down but I'm gonna keep coming back for more.


----------



## Popeye

Words can't express how much that has to suck. Condolences to the family.


----------



## Buddychrist

Thanks buddy! It's just another stump in the river, they have handled it extremely well considering the circumstances but my friend has attached to me because I am the only other one in the group with a child and I can relate.

He wants to go fishing as soon as I get the surgery done with so it looks like I'm gonna get back to the water pretty soon.


----------



## fender66

Prayers sent for sure! [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Jim

horrible news for sure! [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< 

how if you dont mind?


----------



## Buddychrist

Jim said:


> horrible news for sure! [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o<
> 
> how if you dont mind?



Its all over the Florida news, he fell through a hole in a septic tank at a friends house. The news really portrayed them as being bad people but it was a total accident and they are great parents. Just one second he was there and the next he was gone.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Now it's all better... Like Ahab, weird and puzzling




But still highly attractive?


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's all better... Like Ahab, weird and puzzling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still highly attractive?
Click to expand...


High maybe, attractive, not so much.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's all better... Like Ahab, weird and puzzling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still highly attractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> High maybe, attractive, not so much.
Click to expand...


I am hurt! 



and not high (at least I do no think so - kinda hard to tell)


I though you would be out ice fishing by now :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye

It's only 41 degrees here. Not cold enough for ice yet. Hopefully by Thanksgiving we will have safe ice.


----------



## Buddychrist

Taking the wife to go get her new glasses. Windy, raining, and cold here in Gainesville today. Yep winter is here but today is game day Gators VS Bulldogs.

Go Gators!


----------



## wihil

Buddychrist said:


> TWindy, raining, and cold here in Gainesville today. Yep winter is here ...



What? No snow or ice?

Heck - it sounds more like summer to me than winter...

:lol:


----------



## Buddychrist

wihil said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> TWindy, raining, and cold here in Gainesville today. Yep winter is here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? No snow or ice?
> 
> Heck - it sounds more like summer to me than winter...
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...


Lol it's florida it doesn't snow here


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> It's only 41 degrees here. Not cold enough for ice yet. Hopefully by Thanksgiving we will have safe ice.




I suggest you try anyway - make sure you start out by walking on a looooong pier and then just step off to test the ice. Heck 41 degrees you should have nice and safe ice


----------



## wihil

Popeye said:


> It's only 41 degrees here. Not cold enough for ice yet. Hopefully by Thanksgiving we will have safe ice.



=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Canoeman

I cant tell anymore if being young was harder than being youthful..


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only 41 degrees here. Not cold enough for ice yet. Hopefully by Thanksgiving we will have safe ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you try anyway - make sure you start out by walking on a looooong pier and then just step off to test the ice. Heck 41 degrees you should have nice and safe ice
Click to expand...


Doctor said I should avoid long walks for a while. You start out and I'll catch up.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only 41 degrees here. Not cold enough for ice yet. Hopefully by Thanksgiving we will have safe ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you try anyway - make sure you start out by walking on a looooong pier and then just step off to test the ice. Heck 41 degrees you should have nice and safe ice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doctor said I should avoid long walks for a while. You start out and I'll catch up.
Click to expand...



I can put you in a shopping cart and push you real fast!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he was saying that the snake's unfortunate and premature demise was what sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consulted with BassAddict and he says this is not funny
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Best Post ever!


----------



## Popeye

Who hacked my account and posted that?


----------



## Buddychrist

Popeye said:


> You know I just love Ahab and his shenanigans



Oh really?


----------



## Popeye

Looks like we have a couple wascally wabbits


----------



## BassAddict

Game day chicken wings are for sissies, game day turkey wings are where its at!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Game day chicken wings are for sissies, game day turkey wings are where its at!





You are a turkey





























































wing


----------



## wihil

It's a sad, sad day. Motor's off and on the stand, all but a few rods are put up, battery's being charged, and the boat has been tucked into the rear of the garage put up for the season.

I am a sad, sad Panda.  

Off to change the oil in the lawn mower and get that put up, and dig out the snow blowers.


----------



## Popeye

One of these days I might get around to winterizing the boat and motors and the camper and the lawn mower and the rototiller...


----------



## Popeye

So instead of driving 10 miles to work 3 times this week and off on Saturday, I have to drive 40 miles to Palatine, M-F for a class I don't want to take and then work Saturday on top of it. At least the Monday class doesn't start until 1:00pm. Sure I'll be getting some O/T and mileage money but I would rather have my Saturday off (BPS and the pistol range are calling)


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> So instead of driving 10 miles to work 3 times this week and off on Saturday, I have to drive 40 miles to Palatine, M-F for a class I don't want to take and then work Saturday on top of it. At least the Monday class doesn't start until 1:00pm. Sure I'll be getting some O/T and mileage money but I would rather have my Saturday off (BPS and the pistol range are calling)



Show up wearing this face and.....Need I say more?

You'll have plenty of time for whatever you want. :wink:


----------



## Buddychrist

Haha operation next Thursday!!!!

Going to look online for a camo hospital gown and see if I can have Tinboats stitched onto the buttcheeks of the gown along with Ahab and Bassaddict for president across the chest! LOL

Y'all should sell Ahab for president and BassAddict for president T-Shirts and that could be out election!


----------



## Canoeman

so far i have learned..

If you need it, it will come.

Never 2nd guess yourself.

Never doubt your gut feeling (read above) its normally correct.

As soon as you stop looking whatever you were looking for will show up.

Never follow the heard.. id rather be a lone wolf than a number..


----------



## Jim

The best is when you take initiative for a project and do all the work and then someone else get's the credit. :roll:


----------



## Buddychrist

Jim said:


> The best is when you take initiative for a project and do all the work and then someone else get's the credit. :roll:



I've had that happen


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> The best is when you take initiative for a project and do all the work and then someone else get's the credit. :roll:



Well how else are us slackers supposed to get ahead?


----------



## Popeye

By the way, you are all welcome. I'm glad you all appreciate this site. I've done a lot to make it what it is today.


----------



## Jim

Popeye said:


> By the way, you are all welcome. I'm glad you all appreciate this site. I've done a lot to make it what it is today.



:USA1:


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> By the way, you are all welcome. I'm glad you all appreciate this site. I've done a lot to make it what it is today.




opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: :| :| :shock: :shock:


----------



## linehand

I love this site. Thanks Popeye!


----------



## Buddychrist

linehand said:


> I love this site. Thanks Buddychrist!



No problem at all man!

Haha just kidding credit goes where credit is due, thank you Mods and Admins!

One day I wish to join those ranks!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Halloween tonite! Keep a lookout for all the 'little ones' out there and have a safe and happy night all.


----------



## Popeye

Trick or Treating was done this past weekend up here. Too bad I was away from my house while it was happening.. or maybe for the little vandalous punks that screwed with my stuff, they are lucky I was away.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Trick or Treating was done this past weekend up here. Too bad I was away from my house while it was happening.. or maybe for the little vandalous punks that screwed with my stuff, they are lucky I was away.




Awwww we was just having some fun! Bwhahahahahaha


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trick or Treating was done this past weekend up here. Too bad I was away from my house while it was happening.. or maybe for the little vandalous punks that screwed with my stuff, they are lucky I was away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww we was just having some fun! Bwhahahahahaha
Click to expand...


I'll show you fun


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

I got to catch my little vandal punk! I work 3rd shift. I get up to go to work lastnight and find a 17 year-old kid digging in the back seat of my SUV [-X . I walked up and tried to close the door but something stopped it from closing :lol: ! He about wet himself when he saw the S&W 357, he sat real nice waiting for the police. I bet he doesn't try my vehicles again.


----------



## Buddychrist

Alright who wants to put a bank account together for the Ahab Bail Fund? 

Shouldn't be messin with the members man!!!! Haha JK


----------



## wihil

I have been dreaming of an Alweld 1660, splash well with pods and a center consol.

*sigh*

What to sell, what to sell....


----------



## Buddychrist

Hey mods or admins can one of you head over and delete one of my double thread posts?

Apologies


----------



## fender66

Buddychrist said:


> Hey mods or admins can one of you head over and delete one of my double thread posts?
> 
> Apologies



Where?


----------



## Buddychrist

fender66 said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mods or admins can one of you head over and delete one of my double thread posts?
> 
> Apologies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...


It was under hunting but it looks like someone took care of it!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Popeye

Probably Ahab, tried to get both posts but only managed to get one.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Probably Ahab, tried to get both posts but only managed to get one.




:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Buddychrist said:


> Alright who wants to put a bank account together for the *Ahab Bait Fund*?




Best post ever ! I have a list if anyone needs ideas


SP Minnows pelase


RM Smith Eelsking plugs


AOK Tackle Hex metal

Pt. Jude ANYTHING!


I also like Sterling Tackle Titanium spreader bars - small squid please ! Already have green and pink so any other color



Oh yeah - Black Bart Lures - these please! https://www.blackbartlures.com/xcart/home.php?cat=322


----------



## fool4fish1226

I am off friday and monday - hunting, fishing, and disc golf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh and alot of :beer:


----------



## Buddychrist

I was talking about prison bail Ahab LOL


----------



## Popeye

Buddychrist said:


> I was talking about prison bail Ahab LOL



He's locked in his own little prison in his head


----------



## Buddychrist

Popeye said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about prison bail Ahab LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's locked in his own little prison in his head
Click to expand...



Haha who knows what happens up there


----------



## thudpucker

I have an Alweld 16' and I just love that boat. I can lay down and Nap when I need a break.
25 Mariner will hold a little over 30 mph (GPS) I never thought I'd own a lake boat that went that fast.

I turned all the lights off so no Trick or Treaters came to our place.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Buddychrist said:


> *I was talking about free bait for you *Ahab LOL




Well I read it as Ahab Bait Fund! 


So lets do this !


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about prison bail Ahab LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I read it as Ahab Bait Fund!
> 
> 
> So lets do this !
Click to expand...


I found an old dead and dried up fathead minnow between the seats on my boat if you want that.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I was talking about sending you bait *Ahab LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I read it as Ahab Bait Fund!
> 
> 
> So lets do this !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found an old dead and dried up fathead minnow between the seats on my boat if you want that.
Click to expand...


Yes please 


To make sure it is well preserved please wrap it in a 20.00 bill before shipping


----------



## Popeye

That's no problem


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> That's no problem





Thanks so much I am sitting by the mailbox waitingTHANKS


----------



## Buddychrist

Went fishing today as my last trip before my surgery

Not even a single bite, took home a sunburn

Stupid fish


----------



## wihil

Frost on my boots and busted by a big 10pt this morning. Ma nature doesn't make squirrels my size and I can't bark worth a crap anyway. :lol: He's got a ticket that will be punched shortly...

Ice in the ditches this morning too - it's coming! =D>


----------



## Popeye

Camper is winterized and now I just need to do the boat, unless I go out again...


----------



## fool4fish1226

Tinboat's Giveaway Box - Give the below link a quick read - I would really like to see this take off. :USA1: 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=27993


----------



## fool4fish1226

fool4fish1226 said:


> Tinboat's Giveaway Box - Give the below link a quick read - I would really like to see this take off. :USA1:
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=27993



Awesome site :beer:


----------



## Buddychrist

Hey guys just my last post for a few days

Surgery is in 5 1/2 hours, idk if I will be back on today or tomorrow but I will post as soon as I can. 

I love you guys and thanks Tinboats for being such an awesome site! 

BC out!


----------



## Popeye

Best of luck. Just take it easy, we'll be here when you're ready.


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Best of luck. Just take it easy, we'll be here when you're ready.



+1 for sure. Prayers sent for a quick and easy recovery. [-o<


----------



## Buddychrist

Thanks guys I'm alive

Allot of pain but alive


----------



## Captain Ahab

Buddychrist said:


> Thanks guys I'm alive
> 
> Allot of pain but alive




Good to hear!


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

My buddy just sold his Jon boat. The guy said he wanted my 59 Rude 5.5 with it. I said not for sale. Best little motor I've owned. He offered $500 and I took it. I just know I'm going to regret it.


----------



## Buddychrist

Can't sleep, still in allot of pain but I love you guys!

I wish I had enough money to afford a PS3 because for a month I will be in bed for the most part and then it's still 6 months before I can drive on my own , fish, etc...


----------



## Buddychrist

Just if anyone wanted to see what I look like now.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Arrrrrrrgh My eyes! [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Arrrrrrrgh My eyes! [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X



People in glass houses shouldn't call the kettle black... Or something like that.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

Is this from your back surgery? Just do as the doc says, and don't rush doing things you shouldn't. I wish I had listened to my doc, wouldn't have taken so long to feel better!


----------



## fender66

> Just if anyone wanted to see what I look like now.



Dang...you must be on some good drugs to think that we want to look at a picture of you.

Please don't take more meds than the doc prescribes. God only knows what you'll post a picture of next! :shock: 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> God only knows what you'll post a picture of next! :shock:
> 
> :mrgreen:



Prolly Ahab


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God only knows what you'll post a picture of next! :shock:
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly Ahab
Click to expand...


Just remember....some things can't be "UNSEEN".


----------



## linehand

Stopping for a good 6er when I get off grabbing the boat and freeze my butt off fishing in the dark. I hate the time change.


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God only knows what you'll post a picture of next! :shock:
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly Ahab
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just remember....some things can't be "UNSEEN".
Click to expand...


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## Buddychrist

C'mon guys give me some credit, that photo was taken less than an hour after surgery. In no longer poofy and flushed. Lol

I was up as soon as they pulled the catheter and handed me the back brace and I worked my ass off with PT and got released today.


----------



## Popeye

Buddychrist said:


> pulled the catheter



"Breath in..." "Hold it..." OWWWW!!! "OK, relax"


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


>



Nice Crappie.


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


>



Who let you hold their fish?


----------



## Captain Ahab

I noodle those bass at night - when I am not skishing


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> pulled the catheter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Breath in..." "Hold it..." OWWWW!!! "OK, relax"
Click to expand...


Pics PM'd to Ahab or it didn't happen. :roll:


----------



## Buddychrist

fender66 said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> pulled the catheter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Breath in..." "Hold it..." OWWWW!!! "OK, relax"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pics PM'd to Ahab or it didn't happen. :roll:
Click to expand...


He would have a heart attack


----------



## Buddychrist

Well guys I finally had a good day for once, it has been 14 months since I have had a really good full day and it was so nice!!! Thank you so much all of you for the support!

I did have a short upset when I was asked if I was brought any flowers which I didn't and I didn't have anyone I know come to visit (that wasnt my wife, son, and parents) but you know what screw them i am gonna do me and care about me and my family more now rather than helping everyone else and having myself suffer!

Good day guys good day!!!!


----------



## fender66

Just for you BassAddict!


----------



## Popeye

Going to the ATM to get some cash and then to all the local stores to stock up on a vanishing item... TWINKIES.

Get 'em soon, they'll be gone before you know it.


----------



## Jim

Popeye said:


> Going to the ATM to get some cash and then to all the local stores to stock up on a vanishing item... TWINKIES.
> 
> Get 'em soon, they'll be gone before you know it.



I saw a show one time, where a guy found an old box of twinkies like 20 years old. They looked good as new. And people wonder why people get sick.............. :lol:


----------



## Popeye

How can you get sick from something that has so many preservatives in it that it has a 30 year shelf life? A steady diet of Twinkies should extend your life when you think about it.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Just for you BassAddict!
> 
> View attachment 1


----------



## Captain Ahab

Happy Friday Fender! 


Happy Monday BassAddict - not that your lazy butt can tell the difference

Enjoy those twinkes


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Happy Friday Fender!
> 
> 
> Happy Monday BassAddict - not that your lazy butt can tell the difference
> 
> Enjoy those twinkes



Thanks Captain! That's awfully nice of you.


----------



## Buddychrist

Do y'all want a review on this product?

I just picked it up in the mail yesterday? It's a 40" long HEAVY duty lightweight .8LB Grappler made by Grapplers INC. it has a 1:1 grip strength (I almost broke my wife's toe testing it) and it isn't like that el Cheapo flimsy one from Walmart. I ordered it for $31 on the 13th shipping included right at closing time and it was at my PO box on the 15th right when they opened! They knew of my situation and need of it and used my payment to pay for Bionic speed shipping and basically donated the product to me for free!!!

I am using it to help me be self reliant and when I am done healing it is gonna go with me on my boat to help me pick up fish out of the water and everything else I can think of on and off the water! They do come in super short versions that would be really useful for picking up fish!


----------



## Popeye

Pretty sure you wouldn't be able to pick up a flopping fish with it, maybe the little ones I catch, but not the big Florida Bass you catch.


----------



## Buddychrist

Popeye said:


> Pretty sure you wouldn't be able to pick up a flopping fish with it, maybe the little ones I catch, but not the big Florida Bass you catch.



Man you haven't seen how sturdy this thing is, it's heavy duty built!

When I get to where I can lift more than my minimum 2lbs I am going to show photos of it lifting weights I bet it would have no problem at all with 40lbs! Which is my max weight lift.

As for the flopping I am gonna build a special grip to cradle the fish and have grippy silicone/grit that grips but doesn't hurt the fish.

I am really interested in one of their short grapplers for my tin boat and use my 40" for the big boat!

I think they go all the way down to 17" which would be great for bass boats and flat bottoms! My V hull though requires more length to grab the fish.


----------



## Buddychrist

I can't believe I am actually bumping this thread but...

BUMP


----------



## Popeye

I wanna get locomotive air horns on my truck


----------



## BassAddict

I really need to start watching Sons on Wednesday instead of Tuesday night. It gets me all jazzed up and I rarely fall asleep till about 1.........


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> I wanna get locomotive air horns on my truck




https://c.hornblasters.com/audio/hb/NAK3-2h.mp3


----------



## Popeye

Been on their site. They're pretty proud of their horns. Their best is $1500.00 a set.


----------



## Captain Ahab

You could just strap BassAddict to the front on your vehicle - he makes those noises after a bowl of beans!


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> You could just strap BassAddict to the front on your vehicle - he makes those noises after a bowl of beans!



Dang....there's a "load" of laundry I don't want in my machine! :shock:


----------



## Popeye

I would think on the roof instead of the hood. Windshield wipers don't do well on greasy things


----------



## Buddychrist

Popeye said:


> I would think on the roof instead of the hood. Windshield wipers don't do well on greasy things



We could just make the passenger seat a toilet and have a short straight piped exhaust coming out in front of the rear tire!


----------



## Popeye

Buddychrist said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think on the roof instead of the hood. Windshield wipers don't do well on greasy things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could just make the passenger seat a toilet and have a short straight piped exhaust coming out in front of the rear tire!
Click to expand...


I would expect that would result in a loss of traction, much like the old train robbers used to try by greasing the rails. Exhaust would have to be behind the tires and angled to avoid/reduce any getting caught in the swirling vortex behind the truck and depositing on the back.


----------



## BassAddict

Just speaking from experience the roof is way better then the hood. Last time I was allowed to ride on the hood my "fragrance" would permeate the front windows and the windshield wipers could barely keep up with the amount of drool produced.


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Just speaking from experience the roof is way better then the hood. Last time I was allowed to ride on the hood my "fragrance" would permeate the front windows and the windshield wipers could barely keep up with the amount of drool produced.




That is true

Plus you screamed like a little girl the whole time


oh wait - that was different time

Anywho - roof is way better

That is why we let Popeye do the heavy thinking


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just speaking from experience the roof is way better then the hood. Last time I was allowed to ride on the hood my "fragrance" would permeate the front windows and the windshield wipers could barely keep up with the amount of drool produced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is true
> 
> Plus you screamed like a little girl the whole time
> 
> 
> oh wait - that was different time
> 
> Anywho - roof is way better
> 
> That is why we let Popeye do the heavy thinking
Click to expand...


Happy to see my efforts are appreciated


----------



## Buddychrist

Lol we are a crazy bunch, imagine a fishing party lol


----------



## BassAddict

Why didnt I think of this!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fishing with BassAddict

Can someone get him a real fishing rod next time please? 


[youtube]is9NGCYrtOU&feature=fvwrel[/youtube]


----------



## Popeye

He can't hook one either huh?


----------



## Buddychrist

What's up guys?

Does anyone here play PS3???? My family got together and ordered me one to give me something to do while I recover!

It's still being shipped but I will have MW3, Soul Caliber IV, All three Kill Zones, MotorStorm Apocalypse, and Grand Turismo 5 XL

Send me your PSN Name and I will add everyone and lets play some games!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> He can't hook one either huh?




Welll of course not


Although he will snag other things


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

Buddychrist said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> Does anyone here play PS3???? My family got together and ordered me one to give me something to do while I recover!
> 
> It's still being shipped but I will have MW3, Soul Caliber IV, All three Kill Zones, MotorStorm Apocalypse, and Grand Turismo 5 XL
> 
> Send me your PSN Name and I will add everyone and lets play some games!!!



I've had a PS3 since they came out. I have yet to put a game into it though, lol. It serves as our dvd/bluray player and our NetFlix access. I have been thinking about the MW3 though. I pretty much gave up gaming when 2 of my buddies got into a fight over a game. One guy literally poked out the others eye over Call of Duty. And they were both in their mid 40's at the time!


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't hook one either huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welll of course not
> 
> 
> Although he will snag other things
Click to expand...


Aww, Jeez, a little warning huh?


----------



## Buddychrist

BackWoodsTracker said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's up guys?
> 
> Does anyone here play PS3???? My family got together and ordered me one to give me something to do while I recover!
> 
> It's still being shipped but I will have MW3, Soul Caliber IV, All three Kill Zones, MotorStorm Apocalypse, and Grand Turismo 5 XL
> 
> Send me your PSN Name and I will add everyone and lets play some games!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a PS3 since they came out. I have yet to put a game into it though, lol. It serves as our dvd/bluray player and our NetFlix access. I have been thinking about the MW3 though. I pretty much gave up gaming when 2 of my buddies got into a fight over a game. One guy literally poked out the others eye over Call of Duty. And they were both in their mid 40's at the time!
Click to expand...


Go for Grand Turismo 5 XL then, its more of a professional racing game, MotorStorm apocalypse is more about pit maneuvers and knocking people off the map lol

Mw3 is a good game, I have it on the wii now but the PS3 has all the map packs and I can't exactly play a shooting game when I can't twist my waist using the wii zapper lol PS3 is still processing, latest date is the 4th!

Ok poking a guys eye out is crossing the line, that deserves with a comeback with slamming the garbage can over his head and having someone drop kick it while he is inside the trash can!


----------



## Buddychrist

Day two captains log, desolate being alone trying to heal. On my bone growth stimulator watching TV. 

Still in Love with Tinboats! Just have mine being a yard ornament for the next 7 months.


----------



## Buddychrist

How's it going guys?


----------



## fender66

Buddychrist said:


> How's it going guys?



Livin' the Dream!


----------



## Buddychrist

fender66 said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's it going guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livin' the Dream!
Click to expand...


Sounds good man!


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's it going guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livin' the Dream!
Click to expand...


Is BassAddict i n that Dream? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Buddychrist

Ill take one of those in camo LOL

Now that's a hunting vehicle! And it's "Economical" smart car styling appeases all deer alike!


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's it going guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Livin' the Dream!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is BassAddict i n that Dream? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
Click to expand...



Dang....I said Dream....not Nightmare! :shock:


----------



## Buddychrist

fender66 said:


> Dang....I said Dream....not Nightmare! :shock:



Nightmare is the Most Powerful Character in all of Soul Caliber with his mighty sword and claw grip he grabs onto you and smashes you into oblivion

(Still current #1 high score holder at local mall for Soul caliber game and have been for the past three years LOL.)

When I worked in the mall in high school back in 07 I became Friends with the arcade owner and got free gaming for lifetime and I always go in there while my wife goes into Victoria's Secret, Spencer's, etc...


----------



## BassAddict

Buddychrist said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang....I said Dream....not Nightmare! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightmare is the Most Powerful Character in all of Soul Caliber with his mighty sword and claw grip he grabs onto you and smashes you into oblivion
> 
> (Still current #1 high score holder at local mall for Soul caliber game and have been for the past three years LOL.)
> 
> When I worked in the mall in high school back in 07 I became Friends with the arcade owner and got free gaming for lifetime and I always go in there while my wife goes into Victoria's Secret, Spencer's, etc...
Click to expand...


I got kung foo grip!!! You probably shouldn't ask how i developed that talent........... :|


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> I got kung foo grip!!! You probably shouldn't ask how i developed that talent........... :|


----------



## wihil

Stupid transition season. Either get warm enough to get the fish back into it or get cold enough so I can have some ICE!

I WANT THE ICE!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Buddychrist

BassAddict said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang....I said Dream....not Nightmare! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightmare is the Most Powerful Character in all of Soul Caliber with his mighty sword and claw grip he grabs onto you and smashes you into oblivion
> 
> (Still current #1 high score holder at local mall for Soul caliber game and have been for the past three years LOL.)
> 
> When I worked in the mall in high school back in 07 I became Friends with the arcade owner and got free gaming for lifetime and I always go in there while my wife goes into Victoria's Secret, Spencer's, etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got kung foo grip!!! You probably shouldn't ask how i developed that talent........... :|
Click to expand...


Why Pulling in those big fish with your Rod of course! LOL!!!!! Abu Garcia? Penn? What's the reel's you're usin?


----------



## BassAddict

Buddychrist said:


> Why Pulling in those big fish with your Rod of course! LOL!!!!! Abu Garcia? Penn? What's the reel's you're usin?


----------



## Popeye

BassAddict said:


> I got kung foo grip!!! You probably shouldn't ask how i developed that talent........... :|



This is after all a family site


----------



## Popeye

Buddychrist said:


> Ill take one of those in camo LOL
> 
> Now that's a hunting vehicle! And it's "Economical" smart car styling appeases all deer alike!



Wonder if you could still park that in the "Compact Cars Only" spots at the mall?


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

Buddychrist said:


> Day two captains log, desolate being alone trying to heal. On my bone growth stimulator watching TV.
> 
> Still in Love with Tinboats! Just have mine being a yard ornament for the next 7 months.




You say on the bone growth stimulator, I had mine inplanted in my back. Be glad you don't have that. Think of a large watch battery just under the skin and right on the spine. As you know, can't sleep on your stomach, have to lay on the back. That was a real pain!!! 

And the guy who got his eye poked out, he let the dude who did it move in when he fell on bad times just a few weeks later! I thought it was so's he could kill the dude, he was nothing but kind to him. That guy is definately more of a Christian than I could be.


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Pulling in those big fish with your Rod of course! LOL!!!!! Abu Garcia? Penn? What's the reel's you're usin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be you BA?
Click to expand...


----------



## rickybobbybend

Holidays are coming. Here is a hot tip for Santa's helpers:

https://www.bellasugar.com/Bacon-Scented-Perfume-Real-Thing-15474756


----------



## Jim

rickybobbybend said:


> Holidays are coming. Here is a hot tip for Santa's helpers:
> 
> https://www.bellasugar.com/Bacon-Scented-Perfume-Real-Thing-15474756



I'm going to load up on that stuff before I hop on the train for work in the morning. :LOL2: 

By the end of the commute when we are all packed like sardines I will have the most available space.


----------



## BassAddict

Another bacon personal product 

https://store.baconsalt.com/Bacon-Shaving-Cream_p_170.html


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Another bacon personal product
> 
> https://store.baconsalt.com/Bacon-Shaving-Cream_p_170.html



There's no way I could use anything like this. I'd be eternally hungry and on the hunt for BACON!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Here's looking at you!


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Here's looking at you!



Sitting a little close to the webcam again?


----------



## BassAddict

Blah, its Friday again and I'm pretty sure Fender or Ahab had something to do with it............


----------



## linehand

Friday, is admiration day. Time to admire all that I have accomplished this week. Damn I'm done already. Come on 4:00.


----------



## Brine

Do the double doors at gas stations have reverse logic with which side you should open, or am I the only one who is a "traditionalist"?


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Blah, its Friday again and I'm pretty sure Fender or Ahab had something to do with it............



I'll take full credit for today being Friday. I've been working very hard to make it so all week.


----------



## Popeye

I'm so ready for this week end


----------



## HANGEYE

My week end just got a bit longer. I'm off through February at least. =D> Now where is that ice? [-o<


----------



## Popeye

HANGEYE said:


> My week end just got a bit longer. I'm off through February at least. =D> Now where is that ice? [-o<



Nice having that much time off. You ice fish Bago?


----------



## Buddychrist

Mmmm chicken fried bacon and deep fried hotdogs

I'm gonna be eating this tomorrow!






And that was the photo from the last time I made it!


----------



## wihil

Popeye said:


> HANGEYE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My week end just got a bit longer. I'm off through February at least. =D> Now where is that ice? [-o<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice having that much time off. You ice fish Bago?
Click to expand...


No ice on Bago yet - some of the slews are starting to ice up, and the shallow bays on BDM are starting, but nothing stable enough to play on.

Was up in Shawano today - ice is coming!  =D>


----------



## HANGEYE

Popeye said:


> HANGEYE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My week end just got a bit longer. I'm off through February at least. =D> Now where is that ice? [-o<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice having that much time off. You ice fish Bago?
Click to expand...



Yes, but like wihil said, no ice yet. Thinking about heading north or to the Mississippi river for a while.


----------



## HANGEYE

Just wondering, If HOOTERS started a door to door service, would it be called KNOCKERS?


----------



## Popeye

HANGEYE said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANGEYE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My week end just got a bit longer. I'm off through February at least. =D> Now where is that ice? [-o<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice having that much time off. You ice fish Bago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but like wihil said, no ice yet. Thinking about heading north or to the Mississippi river for a while.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, still way too early for ice on a big lake. I'm just hoping we have better ice than last year.


----------



## wihil

Last year was one of my better years on Bago - whole lot of walking, though. Made me wish I had a sled or runner to get around.

Lotta forage in the lake this fall, fishing this winter should be interesting.


----------



## Popeye

Never got to get north last year. Down hee we had very poor ice and not many days of safe ice


----------



## wihil

Dear Santa -

I've been a reasonably good person this year, and would humbly request a new Lund Alaskan 1600 with a 60hp Yammie and a fold hitch trailer. Any color would be nice. 

Oh heck - any decent deep V 16' boat with a solid motor would be nice. I'm not picky.


In other news - 

After drying out my shoes, socks, and pants, it would seem that the ice isn't quite thick enough yet. Might need a few weeks.


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Never got to get north last year. Down hee we had very poor ice and not many days of safe ice



St. Louis weather all weekend was in the 70s. Today's high of 76 degrees. Definitely NO ICE here!

I'm okay with that though...I'd rather fish the soft water and stay warm. :wink:


----------



## BassAddict

And on a side note... IT'S MONDAY!!!!!!! 
!!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> And on a side note... IT'S MONDAY!!!!!!! !!



Been waiting for that. Go back to bed.


----------



## Popeye

Freaking Monday. Stopped by my mother's house on the way home and heard water running. Discovered a spraying hot water line in the crawlspace. Shut off the water to the water heater so it's stopped. I fix it as I have to sit at home and wait for my gun safe to be delivered. One good thing is mom is still in the rehab center/nursing home and cold water is available for the cats and flushing.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Or for flushing cats!


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Or for flushing cats!



Hey! That's not nice.

All the plumbers must have plenty of work. None of them returned my calls. I can replace it myself, but I prefer not to.


----------



## Buddychrist

Dear Santa,

Help me get career again so i can give my son a good christmas. Even just give me One single interview please and I don't care if I am still recovering from surgery I want and need to support my family again. I'm pretty sure I've done enough to earn that I mean c'mon man disabled firefighter and I'm only 22 and this is going to affect me for the rest of my life. I'm not asking for anything more than just a job.

Thanks


----------



## linehand

Buddychrist said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> Help me get career again so i can give my son a good christmas. Even just give me One single interview please and I don't care if I am still recovering from surgery I want and need to support my family again. I'm pretty sure I've done enough to earn that I mean c'mon man disabled firefighter and I'm only 22 and this is going to affect me for the rest of my life. I'm not asking for anything more than just a job.
> 
> Thanks



Don't think Santa can help here. Job market is tough. You will have to make it happen.


----------



## Buddychrist

linehand said:


> Don't think Santa can help here. Job market is tough. You will have to make it happen.



1200+ applications online and a few hundred over the past year in person. They just don't want to hire me because either I am "overqualified" or because they don't want a man that can't lift over 40lbs for life. 

Yep I'm as we call it in the open bait casing reel world "bird nested".


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

Buddychrist said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> Help me get career again so i can give my son a good christmas. Even just give me One single interview please and I don't care if I am still recovering from surgery I want and need to support my family again. I'm pretty sure I've done enough to earn that I mean c'mon man disabled firefighter and I'm only 22 and this is going to affect me for the rest of my life. I'm not asking for anything more than just a job.
> 
> Thanks




Been there done that. I ended up going back to school for Accounting after my back surgery. 10 years later, I'm right back to being a machinist. Can't wait for the economy to turn back around so I can try to put my degree to use. Eveery interview I've been to has 100's of people there looking to fill 1 or 2 positions.


----------



## BassAddict

It is Friday...... But shhhhh don't tell Fender, he will get all excited and weewee his pants :LOL2:


----------



## New River Rat

*SAMMY CLAUS​*


----------



## Captain Ahab

Buddychrist said:


> linehand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think Santa can help here. Job market is tough. You will have to make it happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1200+ applications online and a few hundred over the past year in person. They just don't want to hire me because either I am "overqualified" or because they don't want a man that can't lift over 40lbs for life.
> 
> Yep I'm as we call it in the open bait casing reel world "bird nested".
Click to expand...




Try volunteering or doing an apprenticeship (even if you are overqualified) You chances of landing a job are a 1000 percent better if you are out in the workforce showing your skill then sitting at home pumping out online applications


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

Hey Buddychrist, are you really ready to go back to work so soon? I couldn't do anything for a few months after my back was cut open. Even then I had to be on pain killers to walk or be on my feet much. Don't rush it back, let the bones grow and heal up.


----------



## Buddychrist

BackWoodsTracker said:


> Hey Buddychrist, are you really ready to go back to work so soon? I couldn't do anything for a few months after my back was cut open. Even then I had to be on pain killers to walk or be on my feet much. Don't rush it back, let the bones grow and heal up.



I'm not looking for a labor job just something like a secretary or behind a desk crunching numbers. They said ill never do hard labor again but then again they said I was gonna be in the hospital for four to five days and I was out less than 48 hours after the surgery was finished.

I'm young so I will bounce back pretty quick but I'm definitely not going to do hard labor again. It's just too much of a risk. 

But you do make a good point! I am only three weeks out of surgery so I do see the risk of over working myself.


----------



## wihil

The only thing better than wade fishing is wade fishing in the SNOW! YAH BABY!

Any time the ice wants to get here would be great! I need another set of fleece liners, it's cold out in that water.


----------



## Popeye

No snow here in NE Illinois, just cold rain and low clouds.


----------



## Buddychrist

No snow in Florida, I'm walking outside in shorts and a Tshirt at night and I'm not even getting chilly.

Looks like its gonna be another beach day Christmas!


----------



## Jim

Everyone sick around me, now its my turn. I feel like crap. :|


----------



## Popeye

Jim said:


> Everyone sick around me, now its my turn. I feel like crap. :|



Don't breathe on me.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Ahhhh Finally Thursday


Guess what is next [-o<


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Ahhhh Finally Thursday
> 
> 
> Guess what is next [-o<



Another 12 hour work day


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh Finally Thursday
> 
> 
> Guess what is next [-o<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another 12 hour work day
Click to expand...


Sigh.....I hate it when you're right.


----------



## one100grand

\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ 

I'm excited for Christmas


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> Ahhhh Finally Thursday
> 
> 
> Guess what is next [-o<



Fenderday!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh Finally Thursday
> 
> 
> Guess what is next [-o<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenderday!
Click to expand...


YEAH........Can't wait.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh Finally Thursday
> 
> 
> Guess what is next [-o<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenderday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YEAH........Can't wait.
Click to expand...



Everyday should be Fenderday!!!


----------



## fender66

> Everyday should be Fenderday!!!



I have a new best friend. :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

Happy Dented Fender Day


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Happy Dented Fender Day



All right.....who told Popeye that I was dented? [-X 

I know he's not smart enough to figure it out on his own. :roll:


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Dented Fender Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right.....who told Popeye that I was dented? [-X
> 
> I know he's not smart enough to figure it out on his own. :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## Captain Ahab

Wrong type of fender!


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

Man I'm getting sick of work! Haven't had a day off since Dec. 1 and won't have one til Dec.23. 3rd shift too, I don't ever get to see the wife and kids anymore!


----------



## Popeye

I know the feeling, when I'm off work, I have to go work on my mom's house to get it ready for when she gets out of the rehab center. And for the record... I HATE PAINTING


----------



## Buddychrist

Hey guys had my neurologist appointment yesterday

I had an idea about my Bone Growth Stimulator machine and now instead of 5 more months of a back brace they are pushing it forward to a month from now after X-Rays and MRI's are conclusive my Hypothesis on the position and time of the Stimulator has proven effective.

Laymanns terms: I friggin made a neurologist and probably a team of doctors by now stumped and wanting every information I have as to how I came up with the plans.

Reduced pain and increased movement, in a month the scans will determine if the "Starr" trial has worked more effectively and faster than what they came up with.

Other than that why is there nothing new to read about on here?


----------



## Popeye

I hope all continues well with your recovery.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> I know the feeling, when I'm off work, I have to go work on my mom's house to get it ready for when she gets out of the rehab center. And for the record... I HATE PAINTING





I can send you a really big sharpie to use instead of paint [-X


----------



## Buddychrist

Popeye said:


> I hope all continues well with your recovery.



Thanks buddy I'm doing much better

Sorry I have been neglecting this forum I have been doing the best I can to keep up with my little farm while I recover. Definitely a big improvement being able to feel getting stronger every day!

Still gotta ride in my powerchair to feed the animals but I'm used to it now.

VR is doing a Work in finding me a job but they wanna put me in a desk. I don't like that AT ALL. But I need a job because I am not willing to stoop to take disability money. Even though I've earned it there are others that need that more than I do. I still have my tinboat and steak dinners occasionally. 

I'm ready for summer so I can produce fresh fish for dinner again. I miss fishing so much. It's so peaceful and tranquil its like food for my soul. 

Who's ready for the summer tinboat season? I'm ready for some Bass, Bream, Speckled Perch, Bluegill, then off to the big boat for Cobia, Whiting, Mahi Mahi, Pompano, Shrimp!!!!

It's like I'm having cabin fever from not being able to fish. That's one of the reasons why Tinboats is one of my favorite sites is because I loathe to be on the water!!!!

What can I say I am Addicted!!!! Speckled trout disease and all!!!!


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling, when I'm off work, I have to go work on my mom's house to get it ready for when she gets out of the rehab center. And for the record... I HATE PAINTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can send you a really big sharpie to use instead of paint [-X
Click to expand...


Painting is done. Carpet to be installed in the 3 bedrooms and connecting hallway today. Tomorrow I have to remove everything from the livingroom (all the normal LR furniture as well as some of the larger bedroom furniture) so they can come install the carpet in there on Friday. Also have to get up in her attic and fix the sewer vent pipe. Seems that when the house was reroofed a couple years ago, the roofers removed the pipe that sticks out and didn't rethread it back on. Now a few years later, the threads are all corroded and the fittings need to be replaced. I hate crawling through the fiberglass insulation.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling, when I'm off work, I have to go work on my mom's house to get it ready for when she gets out of the rehab center. And for the record... I HATE PAINTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can send you a really big sharpie to use instead of paint [-X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Painting is done. Carpet to be installed in the 3 bedrooms and connecting hallway today. Tomorrow I have to remove everything from the livingroom (all the normal LR furniture as well as some of the larger bedroom furniture) so they can come install the carpet in there on Friday. Also have to get up in her attic and fix the sewer vent pipe. Seems that when the house was reroofed a couple years ago, the roofers removed the pipe that sticks out and didn't rethread it back on. Now a few years later, the threads are all corroded and the fittings need to be replaced. I hate crawling through the fiberglass insulation.
Click to expand...



ostpics:


----------



## wihil

Snowblower's primed and ready, hatchets battened down, dog poop picked up.

Bring it on, Mother Nature.

:twisted:


----------



## HANGEYE

wihil said:


> Snowblower's primed and ready, hatchets battened down, dog poop picked up.
> 
> Bring it on, Mother Nature.
> 
> :twisted:


It's not good to taunt Mother Nature. [-X Now look what you have done. :shock:


----------



## fender66

Tomorrow is Fenderday!

Also, my wife's birthday.....and the end of the world.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Tomorrow is Fenderday .....and the end of the world.



I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is Fenderday .....and the end of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I CANT WAIT!!!
Click to expand...


Oh....NOW, you can't wait!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is Fenderday .....and the end of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I CANT WAIT!!!
Click to expand...


My dilemma is this....

if tomorrow is the end of the world, and my wife's birthday....should I waste my time and money by getting her a gift?


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is Fenderday .....and the end of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I CANT WAIT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dilemma is this....
> 
> if tomorrow is the end of the world, and my wife's birthday....should I waste my time and money by getting her a gift?
Click to expand...



You skip the gift part and it will be the end of the Fender World 

So yes - skip the gift, and send me your tackle and guitars cuase you will no longer need that stuff! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> My dilemma is this....
> 
> if tomorrow is the end of the world, and my wife's birthday....should I waste my time and money by getting her a gift?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You skip the gift part and it will be the end of the Fender World
> 
> So yes - skip the gift, and send me your tackle and guitars cuase you will no longer need that stuff! :LOL2:
Click to expand...


I didn't know you played guitar.

Not sure which you'd be able to pry first from my dead hands though....guitars or fishing gear/tackle.


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dilemma is this....
> 
> if tomorrow is the end of the world, and my wife's birthday....should I waste my time and money by getting her a gift?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You skip the gift part and it will be the end of the Fender World
> 
> So yes - skip the gift, and send me your tackle and guitars cuase you will no longer need that stuff! :LOL2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know you played guitar.
> 
> Not sure which you'd be able to pry first from my dead hands though....guitars or fishing gear/tackle.
Click to expand...



No prying needed - I have tools!


----------



## fender66

Although I'm dead after a very long week.....I'm not "Mayan dead" and Ahab doesn't get my guitars are tackle!

Still glad it's Fenderday!


----------



## fender66

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## freetofish

Oh gosh...... Santa is bringing me a new boat and he is trying it out for me.... Yippiee.....


----------



## gillhunter

Just sitting in garage looking at my tin and waiting for our 3 kids, their spouses and the grand kids to show up. We are celebrating Christmas this weekend because everyone has to travel. It will be a zoo :LOL2: . I'm smoking turkey breasts and a ham for today, and doing an 18lb. standing rib roast tomorrow. 

Merry Christmas to everyone!!!


----------



## Buddychrist

Got my wife her Christmas present!!!

Finally peace!


----------



## Jim

Camo Crocs on sale at Dicks sporting goods, buy one get one free. I picked up two pairs for $35 :roflmao:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Camo Crocs on sale at Dicks sporting goods, buy one get one free. I picked up two pairs for $35 :roflmao:




Sweeet! We can be croc twins! (I will be the thinner one with the Northbar)


----------



## wihil

Jim said:


> Camo Crocs on sale at Dicks sporting goods, buy one get one free. I picked up two pairs for $35 :roflmao:



I love me Crocs, but I won't spend a red cent at Dicks Sporting goods ever again. [-( 

After trying a few times last night, I've determined that I suck at filleting perch. Boy did I mangle the first few, and the last couple didn't look any better.

Crappie - no problem.
Sunny's - no problem.
Walleye - no problem.
Perch - MONGO SMASH!!!!!!!!!!

That is all.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Perch are easy!

[youtube]pjTlFwQb7D0[/youtube]


----------



## HANGEYE

wihil, if you ever need someone to help you clean pearch, give me a holler. I would rather clean 25 perch than gills and, or crappie. Pearch are just easy for me. I'll even bring a six pack.


----------



## wihil

HANGEYE said:


> wihil, if you ever need someone to help you clean pearch, give me a holler. I would rather clean 25 perch than gills and, or crappie. Pearch are just easy for me. I'll even bring a six pack.



Oh I may take you up on that - I was hoping to get a couple perch tonight, but I got stuck at work later than I wanted and ended up on the ice after dark. In the cold. And my shack busted a couple rods over the New Years. Skunked - that sucks. If you're trying to bribe me with beer - it works. :LOL2: 

On a happy note, my new Striker Ice suit is freakin' awesome, and replacement rods should be at the house on Fri just in time for the weekend.


----------



## wasilvers

Tonight I blocked the kiddos from going online after bedtime hours. They had been staying up surfing, playing games, chatting, etc. With 9/10 internet devices in the house, finding mac addresses for each was lots of fun  - But it is done.


----------



## wasilvers

Speaking of cleaning fish, saw on John Gillspe's show some guy caugh a couple of 18" crappie in Pewaukee Lake (Wisconsin guys know where that's at). I am definitely trying there next year!


----------



## fender66

Hey BassAddict....

Guess what today is?

Here's a hint:

It's F_ _ _ _ _ _ _ Y


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Hey BassAddict....
> 
> Guess what today is?
> 
> Here's a hint:
> 
> It's F_ _ _ _ _ _ _ Y



Is it Jan 4th? I don't know, i lost all concept of 'days of the week' shortly after crossing the Virginia state line :-D


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey BassAddict....
> 
> Guess what today is?
> 
> Here's a hint:
> 
> It's F_ _ _ _ _ _ _ Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Jan 4th? I don't know, i lost all concept of 'days of the week' shortly after crossing the Virginia state line :-D
Click to expand...


Welcome home. Now get out of bed...it's FRIDAY! :mrgreen:


----------



## wihil

Shack repaired, HDS7 is now mounted to the Genz box, and it's starting to warm up. :BS: 

How's a guy supposed to icefish when they're calling for rain this week. Just waiting for some goofball out-of-stater to try and put their vehicle on 4" of ice....


----------



## Captain Ahab

wihil said:


> Shack repaired, HDS7 is now mounted to the Genz box, and it's starting to warm up. :BS:
> 
> How's a guy supposed to icefish when they're calling for rain this week. Just waiting for some goofball out-of-stater to try and put their vehicle on 4" of ice....




You guys are nutz!


Stay safe and catch a few for me


----------



## BassAddict

If I get dope slapped one more time by Ahab im gonna lose it!!!!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> If I get dope slapped one more time by Ahab im gonna lose it!!!!



Hmmm....rumor has it that you've already lost it.

Just ask Ahab.


----------



## wihil

Man this is just too good to sit on - remember how a couple posts ago I said I was waiting for some goofball to not figure out that we don't have enough ice for vehicles to be out screwing around on?

Sooooooooooooooo no crap - there I was -

Minding my own on my bucket, enjoying the silence of an HDS display over the usual whirrrrrrrrr of the flasher, when what do I hear behind me? POP-CRACK! "OH SHIIII*&^*%($(" 

I turn around, and here's a crowd gathering to watch the 4 wheeler sink in the hole that mysteriously appeared on 3.5" of ice. 

Yup. Went through - 5' deep. Last I saw they had a gang out there with another two wheelers and some 2x12's trying to fish it out... I got out of there before Darwin showed up with trophies for all involved. 

Can't wait for the weekend..... #-o


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

wihil said:


> Man this is just too good to sit on - remember how a couple posts ago I said I was waiting for some goofball to not figure out that we don't have enough ice for vehicles to be out screwing around on?
> 
> Sooooooooooooooo no crap - there I was -
> 
> Minding my own on my bucket, enjoying the silence of an HDS display over the usual whirrrrrrrrr of the flasher, when what do I hear behind me? POP-CRACK! "OH SHIIII*&^*%($("
> 
> I turn around, and here's a crowd gathering to watch the 4 wheeler sink in the hole that mysteriously appeared on 3.5" of ice.
> 
> Yup. Went through - 5' deep. Last I saw they had a gang out there with another two wheelers and some 2x12's trying to fish it out... I got out of there before Darwin showed up with trophies for all involved.
> 
> Can't wait for the weekend..... #-o




I hear a snowmobile went through at about the same place just a few hours later. I won't go on the ice til there's 6". Dad and I went through when I was a kid, I'll wait til I know I'm safe out there!


----------



## BassAddict

2 days till Fenderday. I CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> 2 days till Fenderday. I CAN'T WAIT!!



I'm just as excited! \/


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> If I get dope slapped one more time by Ahab im gonna lose it!!!!




I drew pictures


----------



## Captain Ahab

Ever wonder why BassAddict gets dope slapped so much


Today I take him fishing - yeah most everything is frozen but there are a few spots of open water. On the way to check for some fish he stops and buy, get this, a BUNCH of bananas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 


I tell him - BAD LUCK Bananas and fishing are BAD LUCK


Does he listen - nope eats his fruit and get crap all over the inside of my truck - SO BAD LUCK for me


However, I caught the only fish of the day (A Monstrous trout) and he got banana skunked










Anyone know how to get fruit stains off a seat?


----------



## Buddychrist

Look at it this way Capt Ahab 

Atleast BassAddict wasn't going fishing while wearing a banana hammock! 

The glass is half full


----------



## BassAddict

Buddychrist said:


> Look at it this way Capt Ahab
> 
> Atleast BassAddict wasn't going fishing while wearing a banana hammock!
> 
> The glass is half full



It was cold out, i may or may not have had jeans on over my hammock.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Tried for some Crappie and Pickerel today but the lakes still have ice left on them - and it is very, very foggy out!


----------



## Jim

I'm craving a real Veal Cutlet parmigiana sub/sandwich/hoagie (or what ever you call it in your parts :LOL2: ) with sauce and melted provolone Cheese lightly toasted in the oven.

A bottle of Coke
Large Fries


And I think I will be ok.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> I'm craving a real Veal Cutlet parmigiana sub/sandwich/hoagie (or what ever you call it in your parts :LOL2: ) with sauce and melted provolone Cheese lightly toasted in the oven.
> 
> A bottle of Coke
> Large Fries
> 
> 
> And I think I will be ok.




You eat and I will buy!


----------



## New River Rat

Amount of daylight is growing longer everyday.........


----------



## BassAddict

New River Rat said:


> Amount of daylight is growing longer everyday.........



I don't believe you, its been dusk here for 3 days....


----------



## 200racing

whats up everybody havent posted much in a while.

i traded fishing gear for camo in october and havent been on the water,or thought about tinboats. 

but im back! get my friends fisher panfisher next week to re-carpet and add storage to. im planning on doing a thread for it like i did my g3 project.


----------



## fool4fish1226

200racing said:


> whats up everybody havent posted much in a while.
> 
> i traded fishing gear for camo in october and havent been on the water,or thought about tinboats.
> 
> but im back! get my friends fisher panfisher next week to re-carpet and add storage to. im planning on doing a thread for it like i did my g3 project.



Good to here from ya :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab

It is almost Fenderday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



GO FENDERDAY


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> It is almost Fenderday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> GO FENDERDAY



WOOHOO! My favorite day of the week!


----------



## BassAddict

Quick quick Fender get up. Look its Fenderday!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Quick quick Fender get up. Look its Fenderday!




It is your turn to get him


----------



## fool4fish1226

LOVE FENDERDAY :beer:


----------



## fender66

I'm UP...I'm UP!

You guys on the east coast see the sun before I do. So please quiet down during those first hours of the morning. We're still sleeping.

If you don't keep quiet in "your" early morning, I'm going to turn up my guitar amps during my late nights when you're going to bed. 8) 

But...it's FENDERDAY! Let's celebrate!


----------



## BassAddict

No celebration for me, Ahab got a brand new Caddy. BassAddict is banned from riding in it.


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> No celebration for me, Ahab got a brand new Caddy. BassAddict is banned from riding in it.



Rumor has it that it's a "Golf" Caddy. There's not even enough room for Ahab to ride in it.


----------



## redbug

I am sick and tired of being sick and tired....
I have been fighting the flu for over 3 weeks and now i'm coughing up blood....
i had a chest xray yesterday and am waiting for the results...
this really sucks


----------



## Buddychrist

Hey guys how's it going? 

Been sitting at the house recovering and sleeping most of the the time but I'm hoping to be back to normal ASAP 

Finally got cold down here last night, its about time Florida caught up with the weather


----------



## fender66

redbug said:


> I am sick and tired of being sick and tired....
> I have been fighting the flu for over 3 weeks and now i'm coughing up blood....
> i had a chest xray yesterday and am waiting for the results...
> this really sucks



Dang.....hope you feel better soon! Keep us posted. [-o< [-o<


----------



## redbug

I am giving up on modern medicne any know where i can get some leaches?? and eye of newt??


----------



## TOY BOAT

I purchased a gun and quit smoking in the same week. Not the best combo, but I am coping. 8)


----------



## fender66

redbug said:


> I am giving up on modern medicne any know where i can get some leaches?? and eye of newt??



Check with BassAddict. I'd bet he has plenty to spare.


----------



## Buddychrist

fender66 said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am giving up on modern medicne any know where i can get some leaches?? and eye of newt??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check with BassAddict. I'd bet he has plenty to spare.
Click to expand...



Haha y'all are always dogging on BassAddict


----------



## wihil

Learned something important today - when leaving your shack to tend a tipup, remember to securely anchor the windward side.

Holy moly does that kite take off down the ice... :shock: (with my rods, flasher, coat, etc...)

#-o


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am giving up on modern medicne any know where i can get some leaches?? and eye of newt??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check with BassAddict. I'd bet he has plenty to spare.
Click to expand...


Sorry used em all up but guess who avoided the flu this year. 
<––––– This guy! :LOL2:


----------



## redbug

it is still early for the flu to be saying you missed the flu....
i hope you didnt screw yourself..


----------



## BassAddict

redbug said:


> it is still early for the flu to be saying you missed the flu....
> i hope you didnt screw yourself..



Im sure with my last post i did, but I got confidence in the power of my immune system!


----------



## Buddychrist

Finally winter in Florida! Still hot in the day though...


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> it is still early for the flu to be saying you missed the flu....
> i hope you didnt screw yourself..




BA's 2nd favorite sport!


----------



## redbug

I lob them in and you take them yard all at BA's expense


----------



## Captain Ahab

FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming 

FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming FenderDay is coming 
FenderDay is coming


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

I hear Fenderday is comming! I hope that brings snow my way!!


----------



## fender66

BackWoodsTracker said:


> I hear Fenderday is comming! I hope that brings snow my way!!



Fender does NOT like snow so you can have it all.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BackWoodsTracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Fenderday is comming! I hope that brings snow my way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender does NOT like snow so you can have it all.
Click to expand...


Wow we actually agree on something :-D. I loathe snow!


----------



## Captain Ahab

On Fenderday anything can happen! 



Here come Fenderday! Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!Here come Fenderday!


----------



## fender66

AHAB for PRESIDENT!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BackWoodsTracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Fenderday is comming! I hope that brings snow my way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender does NOT like snow so you can have it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow we actually agree on something :-D. I loathe snow!
Click to expand...


See....there you have it. We might just have to fish together some day......in warm weather.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fender does NOT like snow so you can have it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow we actually agree on something :-D. I loathe snow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See....there you have it. We might just have to fish together some day......in warm weather.
Click to expand...


Without AHAB, hes an instigator


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> See....there you have it. We might just have to fish together some day......in warm weather.




I am warning you - and HEED THE WARNING! BassAddict will break something on your truck, car or boat if you take him fishing!



Plus, you need to angle the boat so he is ALWAYS and I MEAN ALWAYS downwind


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See....there you have it. We might just have to fish together some day......in warm weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am warning you - and HEED THE WARNING! BassAddict will break something on your truck, car or boat if you take him fishing!
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, you need to angle the boat so he is ALWAYS and I MEAN ALWAYS downwind
Click to expand...


Good advice....consider it heeded.


----------



## parkerdog

Call me slow, but I had never looked at this topic closely before. I just seen twitter and assumed the worst.

But, now I see how to get a post count into the thousands! lol


----------



## Captain Ahab

parkerdog said:


> Call me slow, but I had never looked at this topic closely before. I just seen twitter and assumed the worst.
> 
> But, now I see how to get a post count into the thousands! lol





You can assume the worst - but then it gets even worse



Did I warm you about Popeye yet?


----------



## parkerdog

Captain Ahab said:


> parkerdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me slow, but I had never looked at this topic closely before. I just seen twitter and assumed the worst.
> 
> But, now I see how to get a post count into the thousands! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can assume the worst - but then it gets even worse
> 
> 
> 
> Did I warm you about Popeye yet?
Click to expand...


I'd have to check but don't worry, I have a pretty big ignore list! lol


----------



## BassAddict

parkerdog said:


> I'd have to check but don't worry, I have a pretty big ignore list! lol



Thanks parkerdog! In my 5+ years never knew of this Ignore list, live and learn i guess. One does have to wonder though how many people have the ole BassAddict on their list? #-o


----------



## parkerdog

BassAddict said:


> parkerdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to check but don't worry, I have a pretty big ignore list! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks parkerdog! In my 5+ years never knew of this Ignore list, live and learn i guess. One does have to wonder though how many people have the ole BassAddict on their list? #-o
Click to expand...


I look at it this way. It gives me a goal in life that's easily attainable and cheap. (seeing how many lists I can be put on)


----------



## fool4fish1226

Yep it's almost here :beer:


----------



## BassAddict

parkerdog said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parkerdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to check but don't worry, I have a pretty big ignore list! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks parkerdog! In my 5+ years never knew of this Ignore list, live and learn i guess. One does have to wonder though how many people have the ole BassAddict on their list? #-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look at it this way. It gives me a goal in life that's easily attainable and cheap. (seeing how many lists I can be put on)
Click to expand...


Great way to look at it and not to brag but almost 100% of the people I know (and probably some people I don't know) have me on their $h!t list!!! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

> Great way to look at it and not to brag but almost 100% of the people I know (and probably some people I don't know) have me on their $h!t list!!! :LOL2:



That's probably the most success you'll ever see. You should be proud of your accomplishments and brag away. :roll:


----------



## parkerdog

BassAddict said:


> Great way to look at it and not to brag but almost 100% of the people I know (and probably some people I don't know) have me on their $h!t list!!! :LOL2:




Here you go! Old school! (kinda)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkmLpTXbNDQ


----------



## bigwave

I broke my trailer tongue..........dam$$.......I will never buy a magic-tilt again.......rusted right through where the pin rests. Now I need to find another trailer. ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) I still like Capt Ahab........he is in the club.


----------



## Captain Ahab

bigwave said:


> I broke my trailer tongue..........dam$$.......I will never buy a magic-tilt again.......rusted right through where the pin rests. Now I need to find another trailer. ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) I still like Capt Ahab........he is in the club.




Finally - someone on here with both high taste and good class!


Take note Bass Addict!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! 

Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY! Woooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo IT IS FenderDAY!


----------



## redbug

shouldn't you br dregging up old posts? or starting a new thread suggesting we ban BA?


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> shouldn't you br dregging up old posts? or starting a new thread suggesting we ban BA?




Both good ideas - so many posts, so little time!


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## Jim

Happiness is.................A bunch of gun parts waiting to be assembled. :LOL2:


----------



## bigwave

Hey Jim, did you have to wait to get those parts? You cant even get brass down here right now, unless you want to pay out the wazoo......lets see the gun once you get it assembled.


----------



## Jim

bigwave said:


> Hey Jim, did you have to wait to get those parts? You cant even get brass down here right now, unless you want to pay out the wazoo......lets see the gun once you get it assembled.




Some I did, some I had.

The Bolt Carrier Group and the barrel assembly are "on order" Who know when they will come in..........


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

I like your idea of happiness Jim!


----------



## Buddychrist

Took the wife to the midevil faire today, was pretty fun but at the same time I saw a person I know every 5-10 seconds. I can't even take my wife out without being questioned wondering where I have been for the past year... Facebook is booming tonight LOL


----------



## Buddychrist

Running out of Netflix series to watch

I see boredom coming in a few weeks


----------



## bcbouy

went to buy lunch today. the wife actually put money INTO my wallet yesterday :shock:


----------



## fender66

Why is it that whenever I need parts for a vehicle, they are NOT in stock and it takes 3-4 business days to get them?

It's a freaking water pump inlet hose! :twisted:


----------



## Captain Ahab

bcbouy said:


> went to buy lunch today. the wife actually put money INTO my wallet yesterday :shock:






AWESOME! :LOL2:


----------



## parkerdog

bcbouy said:


> went to buy lunch today. the wife actually put money INTO my wallet yesterday :shock:



Was it really her money or just yours making a circle?


----------



## parkerdog

Buddychrist said:


> Running out of Netflix series to watch
> 
> I see boredom coming in a few weeks



Dr. Who for the win!


I've found they don't even add a whole lot when a new month comes around either.

Or the all favorite "this video is not available for streaming, dvd only" or whatever it says. Frustrating.


----------



## redbug

comw on the dude lives in FLA what the heck are you doing watching netflix you have soft water you should be fishing!!!!


----------



## Buddychrist

redbug said:


> comw on the dude lives in FLA what the heck are you doing watching netflix you have soft water you should be fishing!!!!



Healing from back surgery buddy, I literally have been having dreams of fishing and honestly... I'm addicted. But for now I can't touch my boat until I recover which is 4-5 months to go.


----------



## fender66

Speaking of [strike]Exercise[/strike]......BACON......


----------



## fool4fish1226

HUMP DAY :beer:


----------



## nlester

Buddychrist said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> comw on the dude lives in FLA what the heck are you doing watching netflix you have soft water you should be fishing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Healing from back surgery buddy, I literally have been having dreams of fishing and honestly... I'm addicted. But for now I can't touch my boat until I recover which is 4-5 months to go.
Click to expand...


Hang in there. We had a fisherman who lived on the water and had to stay indoors for 4 months 2 springs ago. This is a guy who was out there every morning wading, tubing, boating and fishing every way possible. He made it and is full bore again.


----------



## Captain Ahab

FENDERDAY IS COMING 

FENDERDAY IS COMING 

FENDERDAY IS COMING 

FENDERDAY IS COMING 

FENDERDAY IS COMING 

FENDERDAY IS COMING 

FENDERDAY IS COMING 

FENDERDAY IS COMING 

FENDERDAY IS COMING 

FENDERDAY IS COMING 

FENDERDAY IS COMING 

FENDERDAY IS COMING 

FENDERDAY IS COMING 

FENDERDAY IS COMING 

FENDERDAY IS COMING 
FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING FENDERDAY IS COMING


----------



## fender66

And, not a second too soon!


----------



## BassAddict

Down with Fender Fridays, up with BassAddict Monday's!!!


----------



## Buddychrist

Working on my brothers golf cart while its with me for the future months, fixed the governor, and now its onto fixing the fuel leak or vapor lock that's preventing the filter to be full. Then to the gas pedal to allow it to idle when pushed down instead of engaging the clutch.

Already went from 10mph to 15+ so its on the right track!


----------



## Captain Ahab

If you can work on a golf cart you could also go fishing?


----------



## Buddychrist

Captain Ahab said:


> If you can work on a golf cart you could also go fishing?



I can turn a wrench but I can't lift anything aka pulling on a fishing rod


----------



## BassAddict

Its Fenderday plus its snowing......... Can things get any worst :evil:


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Its Fenderday plus its snowing......... Can things get any worst :evil:



Snowing....YUCK!

Fenderday....YEAH!

BassAddict....Pfffft


----------



## gillhunter

It's Miller time :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Its Fenderday plus its snowing......... Can things get any worst :evil:




They can - I am gonna break your [email protected]


----------



## Buddychrist

Watching nextflix's new series "the house of cards"

Looks like its gonna be a good series


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Fenderday plus its snowing......... Can things get any worst :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can - I am gonna break your [email protected]
Click to expand...


I suppose Ahabs constant pestering is more annoying than both put together.


----------



## nlester

BassAddict said:


> Its Fenderday plus its snowing......... Can things get any worst :evil:



Yes - It is a perfect fishing day here and I have to take care of family business instead of being on the water.


----------



## panFried

My Aussie Shepard loves laying by the heater vent looking at the snow outside, however my morning breakfast contains more hair than than my head.


----------



## Buddychrist

Fire's a blazin on this cold Florida night


----------



## BassAddict

By the end of the day i will have driven about 1,600 miles in 1 month. Man I LOVE MU TRUCK!!!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> By the end of the day i will have driven about 1,600 miles in 1 month. Man I LOVE MU TRUCK!!!



That's one hell of a lot of trips to McDonald's for your "All McRib" diet.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the end of the day i will have driven about 1,600 miles in 1 month. Man I LOVE MU TRUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one hell of a lot of trips to McDonald's for your "All McRib" diet.
Click to expand...


LMAO, nope I wont be doing the McRib tour again!


----------



## Buddychrist

So personally I'm partial to the all Mc Chicken diet but how is the Mc Rib going?

Don't lie! We know what you do on Mondays lol


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> By the end of the day i will have driven about 1,600 miles in 1 month. Man I LOVE MU TRUCK!!!



I know the feeling - I loved mine until SOMEONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Broke the center console out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## gillhunter

BassAddict said:


> By the end of the day i will have driven about 1,600 miles in 1 month. Man I LOVE MU TRUCK!!!



Wife's truck, 2010 Ford F150 Crew cab XLT, lots of options. Listed new for $39,000 commutes 30 miles per day to work.

My truck, 2008 Ford F150, only option, air. Listed new for $14,500. I commute 170 miles a day to work.

Something just doesn't seem fair about this. :LOL2:


----------



## redbug

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the end of the day i will have driven about 1,600 miles in 1 month. Man I LOVE MU TRUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling - I loved mine until SOMEONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Broke the center console out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!
Click to expand...



Yet another reason to BAN BASS ADDICT!!!!!!


----------



## panFried

redbug said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the end of the day i will have driven about 1,600 miles in 1 month. Man I LOVE MU TRUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling - I loved mine until SOMEONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Broke the center console out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another reason to BAN BASS ADDICT!!!!!!
Click to expand...

LOL I was one step in front of you redbug


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the end of the day i will have driven about 1,600 miles in 1 month. Man I LOVE MU TRUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling - I loved mine until SOMEONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Broke the center console out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!
Click to expand...


And if i get the chance ill do it again!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the end of the day i will have driven about 1,600 miles in 1 month. Man I LOVE MU TRUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling - I loved mine until SOMEONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Broke the center console out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if i get the chance ill do it again!
Click to expand...



Sorry - I am getting rid of that truck just to save it from you! 


Anyone want a 2000 Ford Explorer cheap?


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling - I loved mine until SOMEONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Broke the center console out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if i get the chance ill do it again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - I am getting rid of that truck just to save it from you!
> 
> 
> Anyone want a 2000 Ford Explorer cheap?
Click to expand...


Before you sell it can I get a picture of the arm rest. We have had many found memories together.


----------



## Captain Ahab

"Found" memory? Bad Spelling - yet another reason to ban THE BASSADDICT!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> "Found" memory? Bad Spelling - yet another reason to ban THE BASSADDICT!



Stupid auto correct...


----------



## fender66

Today....I starve myself. No solid foods until tomorrow afternoon.

I hate this test and I'm praying that I'm still cancer free.


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Today....I starve myself. No solid foods until tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I hate this test and I'm praying that I'm still cancer free.




Will have a good thought for you there man!


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> Today....I starve myself. No solid foods until tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I hate this test and I'm praying that I'm still cancer free.


I sent the big guy a pray for you. Good luck Fender.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Today....I starve myself. No solid foods until tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I hate this test and I'm praying that I'm still cancer free.



Good luck my Fender friend,


----------



## fender66

Thanks guys....ALL will be fine after the starvation today and prep tonight. The rest, is out of my hands in in God's. Not my will, but His.


----------



## fool4fish1226

[-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< Wish you the best


----------



## Buddychrist

Praying for you buddy


----------



## fender66

I'm ALIVE...and tomorrow is FENDERDAY!

The only thing that could make it better is if I could go fishing.

My tests went well. The prep SUCKS though! No cancer so far. Need to wait for a week to get results from one tiny little thing he removed, but I'm not worried. Have to deal with a bacteria again that's found in my stomach. H Pylori or something like that. Probably have to see a specialist eventually cause it keeps showing up. Other than that.....I'm trying to get back on a normal diet and feel good for tomorrow.

Thank you all for the prayers. They certainly worked!

BTW....in one 24 hour period, I actually lost 6lbs. Too bad I won't be able to keep that off.


----------



## rickybobbybend

fender66 said:


> I'm ALIVE...and tomorrow is FENDERDAY!
> BTW....in one 24 hour period, I actually lost 6lbs. Too bad I won't be able to keep that off.


See, you aren't full of it after all...wishing you continued good luck.
Rick


----------



## Buddychrist

X-rays on my spine tomorrow and my neurosurgeon will get to decide if I get out of my back brace or not.

Hey fender just a heads up but H. pylori is quite common and can be treated with antibiotics if you are worried about it.


----------



## BassAddict

Down with Fender day...


----------



## Captain Ahab

HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict HAPPY FENDERDAY EVERYONE except BassAddict


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Down with Fender day...



BANBASS ADDICT


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down with Fender day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAN BASSADDICT
Click to expand...


----------



## Buddychrist

Buddychrist for president!


----------



## BassAddict

Buddychrist said:


> Buddychrist for president!



ANYBODY for president instead of the knucklehead we got now!


----------



## fender66

Buddychrist said:


> Buddychrist for president!



You can't nominate yourself for president.

That's something that BA would do. :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## Buddychrist

Hey I figured why not get a few laughs! I wouldn't make a good president because I would lower taxes in alcohol, ammo, boats, fishing equipment, and firearms.

Got my X-Rays done and they were staring at me like I was a science experiment. Hopefully they came out alright.


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


>



Love this!


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## Buddychrist

Got the results from my neurosurgeon and I can start slowly coming off the back brace and my bone graphs are ahead of schedule and everything is looking good!


----------



## Buddychrist

Why aren't there anymore random thought's for the random thought thread just asking because its a thought that I randomly thought.


----------



## panFried

Buddychrist said:


> Why aren't there anymore random thought's for the random thought thread just asking because its a thought that I randomly thought.


Now that I think about your thought of random thoughts you reminded me to jot down my random thought.


----------



## Buddychrist

Anyone been catching any fish lately?


----------



## Jim

I hate public transportation.


----------



## New River Rat

Old radio ad from my childhood:


_If it takes a cow and a calf,
a day and a half,
to eat a bale and a half of hay,
Why can't Country Club Malt Liquor be light like beer?_


----------



## bigwave

Yay =D> =D> I found a used Lowe trailer for $150.00.......needs some work but for the price I will buy it.


----------



## gillhunter

Hump day. I live for the weekends.


----------



## bigwave

I like Valentine's day, but I cant work on my boat......stupid holiday. :roll:


----------



## Buddychrist

It's valentines day and also our wedding anniversary. So the wife and I are going out this weekend for some fun!

I sent her this on FB





Too soon?


----------



## Captain Ahab

DAY IS COMING




DAY IS COMING




DAY IS COMING




DAY IS COMING




DAY IS COMING




DAY IS COMING




DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING




DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING



DAY IS COMING


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING
> 
> 
> 
> DAY IS COMING





I'm already celebrating. Just wish I didn't have to work tomorrow so I could enjoy it more!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:beer: IT'S HERE :beer: 3DAY WEEKEND FOR ME :beer:


----------



## BassAddict

fool4fish1226 said:


> :beer: IT'S HERE :beer: 3DAY WEEKEND FOR ME :beer:






3 day weekend for many..... WORST FENDERDAY EVER :evil:


----------



## Buddychrist

Taking the wife out tomorrow to eat at Fridays, see the hobbit at the movie theater, and to finish off with a trip to best buy to pick up a video game and check out some automotive audio

Some day down the road I'm gonna install quality audio in my van!


----------



## panFried

Buddychrist said:


> Taking the wife out tomorrow to eat at Fridays, see the hobbit at the movie theater, and to finish off with a trip to best buy to pick up a video game and check out some automotive audio
> 
> Some day down the road I'm gonna install quality audio in my van!


Don't take this the wrong way but your wife's the bomb! Any guy that can say I'm going to see the hobbit (syfy), buy a video game and look/price out some new auto stereo equip for your ride with their wife/girlie is in hog heaven! My wife on the other hand would have went as far as the movie but after that she would have shut me down... Hard! Kudos to you BuddyChrist!


----------



## Buddychrist

panFried said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but your wife's the bomb! Any guy that can say I'm going to see the hobbit (syfy), buy a video game and look/price out some new auto stereo equip for your ride with their wife/girlie is in hog heaven! My wife on the other hand would have went as far as the movie but after that she would have shut me down... Hard! Kudos to you BuddyChrist!



haha thanks man I couldn't ask for a better wife

The hobbit was a pretty good movie but its part of the series so there's probably one more film to go? Hopefully it's not dragged out like the LOTR series but either way it was a good film, I'll get it on DVD when it comes out. 

Picked up battlefield 3 for Ps3 for $40 and got a cannon scanner/printer on sale.

Audio has gone up since the last time I installed a system so I'm gonna hold off until later down the road for a good system. Nothing huge just one 10" MTX 1000 watt amp and all around Alpines with a Sony head unit. Haha I've tuned it down compared to my old s10 that has 8,000 watt modified JBL amp and 3 competition Pioneer 10"s slamming half an ohm, its terrorizing Jacksonville somewhere.


----------



## wihil

As I sit here, making excuses as to why I don't want to go outside and icefish (which is an oddity in itself), I'm already planning things for the boat this upcoming season.

Project 2013, aka "Lean and Mean" -

1) Tear out the front deck. I love it, I do, especially for two people, but I rarely fish two people in the boat and dangit it's just plain heavy. Would be nice to get back on plane with my 7.5....

2) Consolidate/clean up the power situation (batteries are heavy).

3) Love my cooler/bench mod, but want to get a portable aerator for it so I can fill/empty it and use it as a livewell this summer.

4) FISH MOAR!!!!!


Also on the todo: Homemade wave wackers, better rod/net management, new rod holders for better trolling....


----------



## Buddychrist

Project Pimp my Van is now in progress

04 dodge grand caravan 58,xxx miles 

No parts available aftermarket so its all gonna be custom


----------



## bigwave

Somebody named Jmichael is going to be real happy today.....check your mail dude. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redbug

Just got home from Atlantic City after having a great weekend away. 
after a weekend like this i wonder how these places stay open
We ROCKED them and came home with more then we went down with.
we also ate like kings for 3 days. and stayed for free


----------



## wihil

Got schumked in the car tonight.  Still sore.

Cell phones need to go back to being ridiculously expensive and heavy so young women don't need to have them plastered in their faces while driving, and think they're more important than what's really going on...

Now to wait for the insurance dude.


----------



## Buddychrist

That sucks man are you alright?


----------



## fender66

wihil said:


> Got schumked in the car tonight.  Still sore.
> 
> Cell phones need to go back to being ridiculously expensive and heavy so young women don't need to have them plastered in their faces while driving, and think they're more important than what's really going on...
> 
> Now to wait for the insurance dude.



One of my favorite bumper sticker by far! Glad you are only sore. Could have been a lot worse.


----------



## BassAddict

Making bacon eggs and got a double yolk egg! I FEEL SPECIAL :grin:


----------



## fender66

> Making bacon eggs and got a double yolk egg! I FEEL SPECIAL :grin:



You are special.....but it's more like....."special"


----------



## Buddychrist

Cleaned up the van today

Anyone got ideas for making it have more creature comforts?


----------



## wihil

Yep, fine just sore. Hoping they don't total the car out, but we'll see. Not looking so hot for her insurance info, though. :x She couldn't produce it at the accident and my insurance was asking some interesting questions today. :roll:


----------



## Buddychrist

I would have hit 911 and had LEO take care of it the second she didn't provide information. Did you get her tag #???!!!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Making bacon eggs and got a double yolk egg! I FEEL SPECIAL :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are special.....but it's more like....."special"
Click to expand...


Everyone is special in Jebuses eyes!


----------



## wihil

Buddychrist said:


> I would have hit 911 and had LEO take care of it the second she didn't provide information. Did you get her tag #???!!!




Oh I did. She wasn't happy.  The LEO took my info down and gave me a report to fill out and then chatted with her briefly, told her to wait in her car, then I look up to see ANOTHER LEO park in front of me, escort her to the back of that car, and that's where she remained. When I got all my info back and a copy of the official report and headed out (car still drivable) she was still in the back of that car, and not looking happy.

Insurance dude comes tomorrow. If they total it, I'm going truck shopping... why not. Never owned one before.


----------



## Buddychrist

If you are getting a truck get a diesel, preferably cummins but if you prefer a different company I won't down you for it. They last allot longer than gas engines and you can get programmers up to 350hp over factory (spartan tuner for ford) 

Diesel is the way to go when it comes to trucks, the gas engines suck fuel like there's no tomorrow and the towing sucks


----------



## fool4fish1226

JUST SAYIN :beer:


----------



## fender66

I can't believe that an entire city has shut down because snow and ice are in the forecast!

Bunch of pansies!

I'm at work....and an hour early too!


----------



## bigwave

Hey Fender, I will send ya up some warm sunny weather.......supposed to be 80 here today. :lol:


----------



## fender66

bigwave said:


> Hey Fender, I will send ya up some warm sunny weather.......supposed to be 80 here today. :lol:



Where is that emoticon that I'm looking for? Oh wait...it's not appropriate for this forum. Nevermind. :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab

FENDERDAY IS COMING :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 


SUCK AN EGG BASSADDICT!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> FENDERDAY IS COMING :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> SUCK AN EGG BASSADDICT!



Ban him Jim, Ban him now!


----------



## fender66

From what I've been hearing....most of the roads are closed in St. Louis.

Now that conditions are at a PEAK standstill........they tell us we can leave early at 3:30.

I think the HR guy that sent the email with that info, sent it from home.

You gotta love the A$$ wipes that run this company! :evil: 

BUT.......FENDERDAY is tomorrow!


----------



## Buddychrist

One of the other forums I am on is filled with power hungry mods and chodes for members. They seriously want to tell me where I can and can't post because I prefer the off topic section and they want me talking about trucks 100% of the time.

What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## fender66

Buddychrist said:


> One of the other forums I am on is filled with power hungry mods and chodes for members. They seriously want to tell me where I can and can't post because I prefer the off topic section and they want me talking about trucks 100% of the time.
> 
> What a bunch of idiots.



You can't post this here...you need to put it in the "truck mod" section. Consider this your warning. :roll:


----------



## Buddychrist

fender66 said:


> You can't post this here...you need to put it in the "truck mod" section. Consider this your warning. :roll:



Lmao nooooooooooo!!!!!

I plead the fifth and appoint the fact of free will and as always MERICA

:roll:


----------



## fender66

One of these days I'll be at the Classic, Wish I was there now!


----------



## Buddychrist

Lmao they are really blowing up that forum with hate. 

And that's what I get for offering a truce and peace. Oh well I'm just gonna start blocking people


----------



## wihil

Yep.

As much as I love me some ice fishing, I'm ready for some softwater and the boat.

*slurp* 

Yep.

Come on Fenderday!


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> One of these days I'll be at the Classic, Wish I was there now!




Fender - you are a Classic - it wishes it could be with you ! 


BassAddict - well he is classic as well just remove the CL and IC


----------



## Buddychrist

Idk about y'all but I am a fan of both fender and bassaddict

Is this even possible or did I find a blackhole in the universe that is bringing this forum into an apocalypse of fenderdays and bassaddict Mondays?


----------



## fender66

> Fender - you are a Classic - it wishes it could be with you !



*AHAB for PRESIDENT!*


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Fender - you are a Classic - it wishes it could be with you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AHAB for PRESIDENT!*
Click to expand...



Ahab Approves


Hey BassAddict









































Suck 
an
egg!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> Hey BassAddict
> 
> 
> Suck
> an
> egg!



Learn to fish googan!


----------



## fool4fish1226

BA is this really you


----------



## Captain Ahab

Why has BassAddict not been banned???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


I hereby issue an ultimatum - Either Bassaddict gets the ban or I do!


----------



## Buddychrist

Why don't we just not ban anyone?


----------



## BassAddict

Buddychrist said:


> Why don't we just not ban anyone?



Smartest statement ever! Ahab is just old, confrontational and argumentative which means he must be off his meds AGAIN! .


----------



## Captain Ahab

No I demand a banning


and then a good old witch burning! 


[youtube]yp_l5ntikaU[/youtube]


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> No I demand a banning
> 
> 
> and then a good old witch burning!



Now what on earth does this video have to do with a witch burning?

Oh wait....the video has a duck in it that sounds like the Aflac commercial. I get it now.


----------



## Buddychrist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg&sns=em

How I would imagine the attempt of banning bassaddict


----------



## Buddychrist

Ok guys I'm gonna be honest here. You would not believe how ironic my life is. All of you know my condition and I'm sure you have an idea of how I got that way and I'm sure you are darn close.

I was flipping through my old high school yearbook and we all had the "life quotes"...

Why in the hell did I have to put "If you are going down go down in flames"?!?

Idiot.


----------



## Buddychrist

Florida rain for the next few days and temperature drop towards the end of the week. It's too late to have another cold front.


----------



## Captain Ahab

The stripers are coming - I can feel it!


----------



## wihil

Captain Ahab said:


> The stripers are coming - I can feel it!




Where? How do I get there? I'm almost prepared to shun my worldly possessions and loveds ones to chase the almighty striper...

(got a feeling it ain't close to WI)


----------



## Buddychrist

My wife laughed when I said I wanted to put a 454ci blown V8 in a street legal F1.

We will see who wins this debate.


----------



## Captain Ahab

wihil said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stripers are coming - I can feel it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where? How do I get there? I'm almost prepared to shun my worldly possessions and loveds ones to chase the almighty striper...
> 
> (got a feeling it ain't close to WI)
Click to expand...



East Coast - they are starting to move North from NC to Maine (We get them in between - 1st VA/Chessie. then MD/De then NJ, then Block Island/Montauk and then Cape Cod


And then it is summer season for pelagic species (TUUUUUUUNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA)


Watch this :

https://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7132093/i-want-to-catch-a-big-striped-bass


----------



## Buddychrist

Playing ps3 and kicking back for tonight


----------



## wihil

Captain Ahab said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stripers are coming - I can feel it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where? How do I get there? I'm almost prepared to shun my worldly possessions and loveds ones to chase the almighty striper...
> 
> (got a feeling it ain't close to WI)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> East Coast - they are starting to move North from NC to Maine (We get them in between - 1st VA/Chessie. then MD/De then NJ, then Block Island/Montauk and then Cape Cod
> 
> 
> And then it is summer season for pelagic species (TUUUUUUUNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA)
> 
> 
> Watch this :
> 
> https://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7132093/i-want-to-catch-a-big-striped-bass
Click to expand...


*Runs to TD to purchase a Van Staal, mindlessly screaming "TAKE MY MONEY" at the screen*

Now to figure out how to hitchhike to the east coast...


----------



## Captain Ahab

Van Stahl is yestedray's news - you need a ZeeBass! Jim owns about a dozen of them and will gladly lend you one








Our Price: $989.00


I will send BassAddict to pick you up once the bite starts! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## wihil

I need a Zeebass. 

It might look a but awkward on an Ugly Stick, but I have a feeling after the smoke clears from the CC it might be all that's left.

BassAddict, when you pickin' me up? STRIPERS ARE CALLING!

I CAN HEAR THEM!

\/ 

(Had to double check to make sure there weren't two "P"'s in that capslock disaster - Jim would have killed me!)


----------



## Popeye

Can you striper fish from a kayak? Found one in Missouri for $600 on Craigslist.

https://kansascity.craigslist.org/boa/3574987961.html


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> Can you striper fish from a kayak? Found one in Missouri for $600 on Craigslist.
> 
> https://kansascity.craigslist.org/boa/3574987961.html



Technically you can do anything once...


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> Can you striper fish from a kayak? Found one in Missouri for $600 on Craigslist.
> 
> https://kansascity.craigslist.org/boa/3574987961.html



Dang....I'd like to enter a kayak fishing tournament in this just once. Can you imagine the looks..... :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Popeye

BassAddict said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you striper fish from a kayak? Found one in Missouri for $600 on Craigslist.
> 
> https://kansascity.craigslist.org/boa/3574987961.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically you can do anything once...
Click to expand...


And the fun things twice


----------



## Buddychrist

Looking at some American muscle cars, what is your favorite classic car?

I'm a fan of the late 60's mustangs and chargers


----------



## fender66

Buddychrist said:


> Looking at some American muscle cars, what is your favorite classic car?
> 
> I'm a fan of the late 60's mustangs and chargers



BassAddict likes the AMC Pacer in orange with black racing stripes.


----------



## Popeye

I owned two muscle cars in my life.
'68 Dodge Charger R/T
'69 AMC AMX

I would love to have either one of them back


----------



## wihil

Buddychrist said:


> Looking at some American muscle cars, what is your favorite classic car?
> 
> I'm a fan of the late 60's mustangs and chargers



I owned a 69 Cougar for a while. Fun, fun, fun car - learned a LOT about motors with that thing, we were always tweaking/fitting/upgrading all kinds of things. Bottomless pit of time and money that always put a smile on my face, 11.29sec at a time. 

Always wanted to recreate the "Leviathan" from the old HotRod magazine. Just something about a stupidly over-motored family truckster that makes me giggle a little bit. Speaking of the old HotRod mags, now you've got me wanting to crack open the boxes in the attic...

Also - still want a Datsun 510 someday. I still don't know why.


I always took BassAddict as a Gremlin kind of guy - rear diff bolted straight up to the tranny, bit ol' V8 with velocity stacks, an 8 ball shifter about as high as the rear view mirror and a vinyl cutout of Ratfink plastered on the door.


----------



## rickybobbybend

Popeye said:


> I owned two muscle cars in my life.
> '68 Dodge Charger R/T
> '69 AMC AMX
> 
> I would love to have either one of them back


Great cars. Not a muscle car, but I still like the Avanti. And Wihil, I never had a 510 but I did have a 240Z. Bought it new and just sold it last year. Drove it cross country five times.


----------



## Buddychrist

I used to own a 2002 S10 that I cranked out 300+ HP out of the little 4.3V6 and it was an extended cab 3rd door with blacked out grille, all white truck with no badging and a Sir Michael's roll pan, three 10" competition pioneer subs and a huge 6,000 watt JBL amp. That was the coolest vehicle I have had so far.

My next project after I build a golf cart is probably a 67 mustang with an eleanor body kit


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Can you striper fish from a kayak? Found one in Missouri for $600 on Craigslist.
> 
> https://kansascity.craigslist.org/boa/3574987961.html




YES!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at some American muscle cars, what is your favorite classic car?
> 
> I'm a fan of the late 60's mustangs and chargers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict likes the AMC Pacer in orange with black racing stripes.
Click to expand...


That car has gotten me more dates than you have lied about!


----------



## Popeye

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at some American muscle cars, what is your favorite classic car?
> 
> I'm a fan of the late 60's mustangs and chargers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict likes the AMC Pacer in orange with black racing stripes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That car has gotten me more dates than you have lied about!
Click to expand...


One date? Cause Fender never lies.


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at some American muscle cars, what is your favorite classic car?
> 
> I'm a fan of the late 60's mustangs and chargers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict likes the AMC Pacer in orange with black racing stripes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That car has gotten me more dates than you have lied about!
Click to expand...


:roflmao: 

POPEYE for President!


----------



## Captain Ahab

_Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at some American muscle cars, what is your favorite classic car?
> 
> I'm a fan of the late 60's mustangs and chargers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict likes the AMC Pacer in orange with black racing stripes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That car has gotten me more dates than you have lied about!
Click to expand...



Sheep and goats are not dates you sick bastage !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY!



Been too busy to post it....but I've been thinking it all day!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Darn it - Fender Day is past and now all we have coming up is BassAddict Monday


Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## wihil

I need to find striper in WI. I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED striper in WI. I don't wanna ride in BassAddict's smelly car to get over to Ahab's for striper.


Hopefully with the end of the week warm up the steelhead tribs will open up and I can take out my aggression on trout.

:| 

Just. Not. The. Same. 

Yay Fender, boo BA.


----------



## BassAddict

wihil said:


> I don't wanna ride in BassAddict's smelly car to get over to Ahab's for striper.



The smell should be gone come May which is a good thing cause until then it is much too cold to be driving to WI.


----------



## Buddychrist

wihil said:


> I don't wanna ride in BassAddict's smelly car to get over to Ahab's for striper.



It's just smelly because he catches fish like a pro


----------



## BassAddict

Buddychrist said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna ride in BassAddict's smelly car to get over to Ahab's for striper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just smelly because he catches fish like a pro
Click to expand...


YEAH MAN!!!
CATCHING FISH IS SO EASY AHAB CAN DO IT


----------



## BassAddict

On a side note girls are icky....
That is all


----------



## Captain Ahab

Buddychrist said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna ride in BassAddict's smelly car to get over to Ahab's for striper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just smelly because refuses to change his underwear
Click to expand...


----------



## Buddychrist

THE WALKING DEAD IS ON!!!!!!!


----------



## Popeye

Buddychrist said:


> THE WALKING DEAD IS ON!!!!!!!



I saw part of one episode once


----------



## Buddychrist

Popeye said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE WALKING DEAD IS ON!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw part of one episode once
Click to expand...


You've gotta watch it from the first show to have any interest in the series

Otherwise its just a jumbled mess


----------



## Popeye

Not into shows like that. I want a start and a finish in one night. I even hate the "to be continued..." 2 part shows.


----------



## wihil

Meh. Walking dead is the new Breaking Bad.

Was all set up to go fishin' today, and then got hauled in to work again. I think they know when I've got the car packed and the suit on.

BassAddict, it was you - wasn't it. 

I don't know HOW you did it, but I know you had a hand in it....


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Not into shows like that. I want a start and a finish in one night. I even hate the "to be continued..." 2 part shows.




You know the more plaid the greater your attention span!


----------



## BassAddict

wihil said:


> BassAddict, it was you - wasn't it.



YUPPPP! BassAddict, ruining fishing plans for people nation wide! :grin:

And btw its Monday!!! 
Which means 







No fishing for anyone today :lol:


----------



## Popeye

I was gonna go ice fishing today but I just don't have the attention span for it. Guess I'll go pick up the gun I bought at a gun show last Sunday.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Got out my collection of plaid shorts and I am ready for summer


Maybe a road trip to see Popeye this year!


----------



## fender66

Spent a dollar on a raffle a few weeks ago with my fingers crossed and yesterday was notified that I won a brand new iPad! Sweet....been wanting one for quite a while now.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

I think I may be addicted to going to the casino to play poker now. Went twice and came back both times with more than I make in a month for a few hours of fun. Hope I can keep that up!!!


----------



## wihil

BassAddict said:


> No fishing for anyone today :lol:



How did you DO THAT? 

I was all set, had the gear in the car, and just before I was ready to sneak out the back the boss calls me in and sticks me in front of the computer to babysit the database migration, killing my chance and the evening bite.




I think BA may have powers beyond mere mortals.. :shock: 

(Voodoo or something...)

:lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Man it is still Sofa King Cold here!


----------



## bcbouy

i'm looking out my window and seeing buds on the trees.crocuses are sprouted,and its nice and warm. i'm in canada :LOL2:


----------



## Buddychrist

Any of you fellers mind recommending a good mans recliner???

I need something I can sink into!!! The one I've got is starting to hurt my back so I'm biting the brass on this one.


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Got out my collection of plaid shorts and I am ready for summer
> 
> 
> Maybe a road trip to see Popeye this year!



Plaid shorts scare fish around here


----------



## BassAddict

Today is Thursday and we all know what that means, Monday is right around the corner!!!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Today is Thursday and we all know what that means, Monday is right around the corner!!!



The first five days after the weekend are always the hardest for me.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got out my collection of plaid shorts and I am ready for summer
> 
> 
> Maybe a road trip to see Popeye this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaid shorts scare fish around here
Click to expand...



So, does this mean a no shorts fishing trip? #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got out my collection of plaid shorts and I am ready for summer
> 
> 
> Maybe a road trip to see Popeye this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaid shorts scare fish around here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, does this mean a no shorts fishing trip? #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X
Click to expand...


Just be warned.....there are some things that can't be UN-seen!


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got out my collection of plaid shorts and I am ready for summer
> 
> 
> Maybe a road trip to see Popeye this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaid shorts scare fish around here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, does this mean a no shorts fishing trip? #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X
Click to expand...


I always fish nekkid. The fish are nekkid, so I figure it makes it fair.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Are you using worms for bait :LOL22:


----------



## Popeye

Trolling with night crawlers. :shock:


----------



## Buddychrist

Huntin for a good recliner

Gonna be picking up a sleep number bed soon


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> I always fish nekkid. The fish are nekkid, so I figure it makes it fair.




ostpics:


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always fish nekkid. The fish are nekkid, so I figure it makes it fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ostpics:
Click to expand...


Do you really want me to go there? Does Jim?


----------



## Buddychrist

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always fish nekkid. The fish are nekkid, so I figure it makes it fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ostpics:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really want me to go there? Does Jim?
Click to expand...


Brace yourselves the naked pictures are coming!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always fish nekkid. The fish are nekkid, so I figure it makes it fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ostpics:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really want me to go there? Does Jim?
Click to expand...


If Capt wants to see so bad I would PM him and spare the rest of us please [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< [-o< THANKS


----------



## fender66

If I may quote a master of quoters........



Captain Ahab said:


> _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY! _Every day should be Fender Day!_ BUT TODAY IS FENDERDAY!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always fish nekkid. The fish are nekkid, so I figure it makes it fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ostpics:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really want me to go there? Does Jim?
Click to expand...



Just make sure you use a format that magnifies

Magnifies a whole heck of a lot :LOL2:


----------



## gillhunter

I get up every morning at 4:30 during the week. Do you think I can sleep in on the weekends? Not a chance!


----------



## fender66

gillhunter said:


> I get up every morning at 4:30 during the week. Do you think I can sleep in on the weekends? Not a chance!



I was just thinking the very same....


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get up every morning at 4:30 during the week. Do you think I can sleep in on the weekends? Not a chance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the very same....
Click to expand...


My cat can only read a clock, not a calendar.


----------



## Buddychrist

Bought the house next door and they'll be out by Sunday so I spent today cuttin down trees and pullin fence and bush hoggin the brush

My backs gonna regret this one tomorrow


----------



## redbug

just pulled the trigger on a new hds8 gen 2 unit to go with the hds7 touch bundle i got for christmas

cant wait to get these on the water


----------



## BassAddict

Sunday = Monday part 1, I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Popeye

Sunday = Friday part III


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> Sunday = Friday part III



No way its Friday part 3. Working stiffs need to behave cause they got work in the morning :lol:


----------



## Popeye

I'm on night shift and so have most of the day Monday to recuperate


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> I'm on night shift and so have most of the day Monday to recuperate



Always knew you were special


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on night shift and so have most of the day Monday to recuperate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always knew you were special
Click to expand...


Get a job you loafer! Even YOU can be a convert to the great world of Fenderdom.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> I'm on night shift and so have most of the day Monday to recuperate




Are you dancing at one of "those" places?




Again?


----------



## Buddychrist

Trying to get a deer feed plot set up

Anyone got advice on bringing in a herd of deer?!?! 

It's all pine tree land and the previous owner left me his tree stand and hunting box. Come next bow season I want one in the freezer


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on night shift and so have most of the day Monday to recuperate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you dancing at one of "those" places?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again?
Click to expand...


*
STILL*


----------



## wihil

Buddychrist said:


> Trying to get a deer feed plot set up
> 
> Anyone got advice on bringing in a herd of deer?!?!
> 
> It's all pine tree land and the previous owner left me his tree stand and hunting box. Come next bow season I want one in the freezer



Chances of getting any plot to grow on land that's primarily pine is going to involve a LOT of lime to get the pH back inline. Even then you'll have to deal with choosing the right plants for the amount of light you'll have through the trees. Not worth it, IMO.

Get some cheap trail cams and stick them everywhere, find the trails and times, get a sugar block....


----------



## Captain Ahab

wihil said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get a deer feed plot set up
> 
> Anyone got advice on bringing in a herd of deer?!?!
> 
> It's all pine tree land and the previous owner left me his tree stand and hunting box. Come next bow season I want one in the freezer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chances of getting any plot to grow on land that's primarily pine is going to involve a LOT of lime to get the pH back inline. Even then you'll have to deal with choosing the right plants for the amount of light you'll have through the trees. Not worth it, IMO.
> 
> Get some cheap trail cams and stick them everywhere, find the trails and times, get a sugar block....
Click to expand...


Make sure it is legal as well - cannot do that in PA


----------



## Buddychrist

Captain Ahab said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get a deer feed plot set up
> 
> Anyone got advice on bringing in a herd of deer?!?!
> 
> It's all pine tree land and the previous owner left me his tree stand and hunting box. Come next bow season I want one in the freezer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chances of getting any plot to grow on land that's primarily pine is going to involve a LOT of lime to get the pH back inline. Even then you'll have to deal with choosing the right plants for the amount of light you'll have through the trees. Not worth it, IMO.
> 
> Get some cheap trail cams and stick them everywhere, find the trails and times, get a sugar block....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make sure it is legal as well - cannot do that in PA
Click to expand...


It's legal in Florida on private land as long as the feeding station has been established for six or more months. That's why I am trying to set up now so when hunting season comes around I will have nearly a year set up. That law has been around since I was a kid and is easy to follow.


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## fender66

I'll be on the water on Friday, pre-fishing for the first tournament of 2013!

I'm like a kid on Christmas Eve....I can't even sleep!


----------



## Buddychrist

American Pope?

I'm a Christian but not a Catholic but its still pretty cool.


----------



## BassAddict

To my surprise I was not elected pope again....... Oh well maybe next time :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

I voted for you... twice


----------



## Popeye

See...


----------



## fender66

Buddychrist said:


> American Pope?
> 
> I'm a Christian but not a Catholic but its still pretty cool.



I'm Christian and Catholic....and agree totally!


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> I voted for you... twice



Darn it that's why I lost AGAIN, they saw the voting irregularities...


----------



## Popeye

I'm from Illinois, we always vote early and often.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> I'm from Illinois, we always vote early and often.




I demand a refund! You assured me I was a shooo in










Sheeeeesh!


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Illinois, we always vote early and often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I demand a refund! You assured me I was a shooo in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeeeesh!
Click to expand...


I said... "SHOO, YOU SMELL LIKE URINE"


----------



## wihil

Popeye said:


> I'm from Illinois, we always vote early and often.




Must be from Cook Co...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Popeye that made me laugh HARD!


----------



## BassAddict

Hope you're happy Fender, another Friday seams inevitable....


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Hope you're happy Fender, another Friday seams inevitable....



"You got that right Jack!"

In fact, I'll be on the water first sun in the AM to celebrate Fenderday, and pre-fish my first tourney of the year.

BA....hold all my calls while I'm gone!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BA....hold all my calls while I'm gone!



Sure you want me in charge of your phone calls while you're away?


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BA....hold all my calls while I'm gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you want me in charge of your phone calls while you're away?
Click to expand...


Yes I do. The only calls I get are spam calls. Just make something up like I do. It's fun to keep them guessing.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BA....hold all my calls while I'm gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you want me in charge of your phone calls while you're away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do. The only calls I get are spam calls. Just make something up like I do. It's fun to keep them guessing.
Click to expand...


Those people like to hangup on me, It makes me sad.


----------



## wihil

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you want me in charge of your phone calls while you're away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do. The only calls I get are spam calls. Just make something up like I do. It's fun to keep them guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those people like to hangup on me, It makes me sad.
Click to expand...


If you didn't sound so desperate for attention, or propose marriage instantly, they might hang on longer...


In other news - I didn't know Minnkota made a C55 MAXX this year - 55# with digital maximizer for under 250, but still in the "budget" C line...


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BA....hold all my calls while I'm gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you want me in charge of your phone calls while you're away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I do. The only calls I get are spam calls. Just make something up like I do. It's fun to keep them guessing.
Click to expand...




I am not spam calling you anymore! #-o


----------



## Buddychrist

Ready to go fishing, maybe next weekend


----------



## BassAddict

Ahab took down my Spam from Ahab video.




Who gave him these powers anyway?


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Ahab took down my Spam from Ahab video.
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave him these powers anyway?


----------



## panFried

WOOHOO!

Congrats 2013 Atlantic-10 Regular Season and Tournament Champions St Louis Billikens!


----------



## Captain Ahab

panFried said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> Congrats 2013 Atlantic-10 Regular Season and Tournament Champions St Louis Billikens!



Yeah man!

I think Rick Majerus is smiling


Got a chance to see the Bilikens play here in Philly and they are a quality team (They lost to my Owls)


They sure as heck handled the HAVOC


----------



## Buddychrist

Woke up early and took two puppies and a kitten to be fixed. Gonna be a pain when they get back.


----------



## BassAddict

Buddychrist said:


> Woke up early and took two puppies and a kitten to be fixed. Gonna be a pain when they get back.



Good call, dont want them 3 breeding and winding up with a mutant 1/2 breed catdog! Wait that might be cool well call it Ahab Jr!!


----------



## panFried

Captain Ahab said:


> They sure as heck handled the HAVOC



Well, along with their stifling defense, it appeared they took the HAVOC plan and turned it against VCU. 

Too bad they were placed in Midwest cuz they'll be looking at a tough road ahead, especially Louisville at sweet 16.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Both my schools are in again this year - WOOO HOOO!


Go Owls 

and Go 'Ville!


----------



## fender66

More people are killed by toasters then sharks. So if you're swimming in the ocean and see a toaster, SWIM FOR YOUR LIFE!


----------



## one100grand

fender66 said:


> More people are killed by toasters then sharks. So if you're swimming in the ocean and see a toaster, SWIM FOR YOUR LIFE!




:roflmao: :LOL22:


----------



## Captain Ahab

One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY!


----------



## Captain Ahab

One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY!


----------



## Popeye

Last month I won a radio call in contest and won an hour long full body massage. Today is the day I collect my winnings. Gun shows Sat and Sun.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Last month I won a radio call in contest and won an hour long full body massage. Today is the day I collect my winnings. Gun shows Sat and Sun.





I did not know BassAddict gave massages?


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last month I won a radio call in contest and won an hour long full body massage. Today is the day I collect my winnings. Gun shows Sat and Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know BassAddict gave massages?
Click to expand...


:shock: I'm hoping he doesn't... At least not here in Illinois.


----------



## BassAddict

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last month I won a radio call in contest and won an hour long full body massage. Today is the day I collect my winnings. Gun shows Sat and Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know BassAddict gave massages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :shock: I'm hoping he doesn't... At least not here in Illinois.
Click to expand...


Need a massage will travel :-D!


----------



## Popeye

I feel so... Ahhhhh.....


----------



## fender66

Have you ever had a day where you feel like a total idiot?

Ahab....BassAddict.....??????


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> Have you ever had a day where you feel like a total idiot?
> 
> Ahab....BassAddict.....??????



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever had a day where you feel like a total idiot?
> 
> Ahab....BassAddict.....??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
Click to expand...


*The tally so far:*

Popeye - Yes

Still waiting on Ahab and BassAddict.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Have you ever had a day where you feel like a total idiot?
> 
> Ahab....BassAddict.....??????




Usually i just feel stupider after reading your posts..........


----------



## wihil

fender66 said:


> Have you ever had a day where you feel like a total idiot?
> 
> Ahab....BassAddict.....??????



Is the question rhetorical or are you using those two as examples for the symptom?

:-k


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Have you ever had a day where I seem like a total idiot?
> 
> Ahab....BassAddict.....??????




I would never call you that Mr. Fender


BassAddict on the other hand is just plain ole' mean


----------



## BassAddict

Goat face!!!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Goat face!!!



You guys are crazy.




But it helps me get through many days of "more crazy"


----------



## BassAddict

Ummmmm bacon lube!!!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Ummmmm bacon lube!!!



SO MANY things I could say....but I won't! [-X


----------



## Captain Ahab

A-10 is doing great in the tourney

Looking for a Philly sweep tonight with 'nova beating UNC


----------



## panFried

Captain Ahab said:


> A-10 is doing great in the tourney
> 
> Looking for a Philly sweep tonight with 'nova beating UNC


5-0 Captain!


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> Have you ever had a day where you feel like a total idiot?
> 
> Ahab....BassAddict.....??????



Have you ever had a day where something went so dangerously wrong and you managed to come out unscathed?

Went shooting my Kel-Tec Sub 2000 at the range today. Had a round case explode in the gun. It blew the magazine out of the mag well and blew the safety out the side of the receiver. I felt the hand grip expand and the impact numbed my hand for a good 10-15 minutes, but other than that I'm fine.


----------



## theyyounggun

Popeye said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever had a day where you feel like a total idiot?
> 
> Ahab....BassAddict.....??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever had a day where something went so dangerously wrong and you managed to come out unscathed?
> 
> Went shooting my Kel-Tec Sub 2000 at the range today. Had a round case explode in the gun. It blew the magazine out of the mag well and blew the safety out the side of the receiver. I felt the hand grip expand and the impact numbed my hand for a good 10-15 minutes, but other than that I'm fine.
Click to expand...

Factory or reloads?


----------



## Popeye

I bought it from a guy that said it was new from Load-X. I have no idea if it was new or Load-X reloads or this guy reloaded it himself and said it was from Load-X.


----------



## wihil

1) Glad your okay.
2) That's a typical unsupported chamber blow out (40SW I'm guessing?)
3) For a Keltec, if that's all that went wrong, you did awesome. Seriously. You did awesome.

If it was a reload, it blew out right where the traditional "Glock Smile" would be, so you could have had crap brass or too much powder. If it was a true double load, you'd have blown out more than the mag/safety. You have the lot number on the ammo manufacturer's box? Give 'em a call.

Keltec will likely fix the gun, FWIW.


----------



## Captain Ahab

panFried said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> A-10 is doing great in the tourney
> 
> Looking for a Philly sweep tonight with 'nova beating UNC
> 
> 
> 
> 5-0 Captain!
Click to expand...



Shame we are leaving just when the conf. is getting really good again


----------



## Popeye

wihil said:


> 1) Glad your okay.
> 2) That's a typical unsupported chamber blow out (40SW I'm guessing?)
> 3) For a Keltec, if that's all that went wrong, you did awesome. Seriously. You did awesome.
> 
> If it was a reload, it blew out right where the traditional "Glock Smile" would be, so you could have had crap brass or too much powder. If it was a true double load, you'd have blown out more than the mag/safety. You have the lot number on the ammo manufacturer's box? Give 'em a call.
> 
> Keltec will likely fix the gun, FWIW.



1. Thanks
2. Figured it blew out unsupported over the feed ramp (9mm)
3. First issue with the Kel-Tec, they get a bad rap but more for fit/finish than crappy design. Once you"fluff and buff" most of them run great. Load-X is sold bulk at gun shows and I'm pretty sure the guy I bought from, bought a large amount at a reduced price and broke it up into 50 round bags, ergo, no lot number. I did email Load-X and enclosed the photo of the casing telling them what happened. Confident Kel-Tec will make it right. I'm not the original owner so the warranty doesn't apply to me and I may have to make some sort of payment for the repairs.


----------



## fender66

Got lucky Popeyes....

Glad you're okay!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Broken Mouse?


----------



## gillhunter

Cold and raining all weekend! We've had one decent day in the last three weekends. I'm ready for spring!


----------



## fender66

gillhunter said:


> Cold and raining all weekend! We've had one decent day in the last three weekends. I'm ready for spring!


We're in the process of getting 6+ inches of snow....

I,m more than ready myself.


----------



## panFried

Captain Ahab said:



> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> A-10 is doing great in the tourney
> 
> Looking for a Philly sweep tonight with 'nova beating UNC
> 
> 
> 
> 5-0 Captain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shame we are leaving just when the conf. is getting really good again
Click to expand...


Bummed out! Weather stinks and A-10 has one very slim chance to "A" team in sweet sixteen. 0-4 Capt. What happened? Owls were so close to big upset. Is this something you can blame on BA?


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Is this something you can blame on BA?



[youtube]IkdApkvknWI[/youtube]


----------



## Buddychrist

Looking at golf carts and gsxr engines

Lmao I'm gonna get hurt with this crap


----------



## Brian B.

Buddychrist said:


> Looking at golf carts and gsxr engines
> 
> Lmao I'm gonna get hurt with this crap



Those are just... Why.. Why, why, why? I have seen the same ones- one guy had an R1 engine in a go cart, yes, a go cart. Hard to look away though.

Russian road rage is another that is hard to stop watching.


----------



## Captain Ahab

panFried said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> A-10 is doing great in the tourney
> 
> Looking for a Philly sweep tonight with 'nova beating UNC
> 
> 
> 
> 5-0 Captain!
Click to expand...



Shame we are leaving just when the conf. is getting really good again[/quote]

Bummed out! Weather stinks and A-10 has one very slim chance to "A" team in sweet sixteen. 0-4 Capt. What happened? Owls were so close to big upset. Is this something you can blame on BA? [/quote]



Can and will


At least my other school is doing well 

GO CARDS! 




BTW I have Mich St. in my bracket so. . . .


----------



## Buddychrist

Brian B. said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at golf carts and gsxr engines
> 
> Lmao I'm gonna get hurt with this crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are just... Why.. Why, why, why? I have seen the same ones- one guy had an R1 engine in a go cart, yes, a go cart. Hard to look away though.
> 
> Russian road rage is another that is hard to stop watching.
Click to expand...


I've been looking at them for a long time on how they do the build right. Good news is that you can use the factory transaxle and still keep reverse! Kart Vader is a good example of a crotch rocket go kart. I just want a golf cart because they hold more people!

Did you see the video of the Russian bus driver that slams into anyone who cuts him off?


----------



## fender66

Why is that that millionaires think that the world owes them everything?


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Why is that that millionaires think that the world owes them everything?



I will ask BassAddict - he is the only millionaire that I know


and yes, he does act like a spoiled child


----------



## Popeye

Wait? You're a lawyer and haven't bilked millions out of your clients yet?


----------



## fender66

One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY! 
One more day to FENDERDAY!




At least for me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Popeye

Bandwidth Pirate


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> Wait? You're a lawyer and haven't bilked millions out of your clients yet?




Nope - not how I work


----------



## Buddychrist

I showed this picture to my wife and she just shaked her head at me.

Oh the dream machines that are on the Internet.


----------



## Buddychrist

Duck dynasty!!! It's on like donkey kong!


----------



## BassAddict

Buddychrist said:


> Duck dynasty!!! It's on like donkey kong!



JACK!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duck dynasty!!! It's on like donkey kong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JACK!
Click to expand...


Float like a butterfly.....Punch like a flea!


----------



## Buddychrist

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duck dynasty!!! It's on like donkey kong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JACK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Float like a butterfly.....Punch like a flea!
Click to expand...


I swear if Si needed a replacement I could do it! 

I'm already growing out my beard getting ready lmao


----------



## panFried

Buddychrist said:


> I swear if Si needed a replacement I could do it!
> 
> I'm already growing out my beard getting ready lmao



Hey Jack! Hey! Come on now, you can't possibly drink as much tea as Si


----------



## Captain Ahab

Happy Easter!


----------



## HANGEYE

Felt a bit low on knowledge yesterday so I stayed at a Holiday Inn last night. I feel much better now.


----------



## Buddychrist

panFried said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear if Si needed a replacement I could do it!
> 
> I'm already growing out my beard getting ready lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jack! Hey! Come on now, you can't possibly drink as much tea as Si
Click to expand...


Try me! I'm sure I can get my Sweet Tea input to 2 gallons a day.

I will tell you one thing, that new Devils Cut from Jim Beam... Wow... Brace yourself because its a freight train of a drink.


----------



## bcbouy

its 6 am. temp. is expected to hit high 60's.boats hooked up,coolers full ,three cups of coffee in,now if i could just get the wife to get her ass out of bed we can get this thing going :roll: i know what you're thinking,but she would kill me when i got back.


----------



## HANGEYE

bcbouy said:


> its 6 am. temp. is expected to hit high 60's.boats hooked up,coolers full ,three cups of coffee in,now if i could just get the wife to get her ass out of bed we can get this thing going :roll: i know what you're thinking,but she would kill me when i got back.



So ... Did you catch anything? ostpics:


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict keeps creeping closer to my house


Should I move?


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict keeps creeping closer to my house
> 
> 
> Should I move?



Yes you should, I enjoy nothing more than stalk..... I mean trying to "locate" you. 
:-D


----------



## Captain Ahab

FenderDay draws ever closer!



Bassaddict beware!


----------



## Captain Ahab

FenderDay draws ever closer!



Bassaddict beware!


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> FenderDay draws ever closer!
> 
> 
> 
> Bassaddict beware!



Tomorrow for me...*AGAIN! * 8)


----------



## wihil

Fender day can get here any time it wants. 

New license purchased, we're ready to rock and roll for another year! 8)


----------



## fender66

Today is not only *Fender Day*, but.......3 years ago today I joined this insane forum and learned life changing lessons about BassAddict, Capt. Ahab, and Popeye.

Some things in life can't be UN-SEEN, UN-READ, or UN-THOUGHT.

But it's still Fender Day! so take THAT BassAddict!


----------



## Buddychrist

Went to DEFCON 3 because of North Korea's actions.

Not cool guys not cool.


----------



## wihil

Rivers are up 2', current flow rate is just raging... Guess who's not chasing Steelhead tomorrow....


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Today is not only *Fender Day*, but.......3 years ago today I joined this insane forum and learned life changing lessons about BassAddict, Capt. Ahab, and Popeye.
> 
> Some things in life can't be UN-SEEN, UN-READ, or UN-THOUGHT.
> 
> But it's still Fender Day! so take THAT BassAddict!





Happy Fender Anniversary Day 

Only three years - wow, you sure made it seem like you have been here longer


----------



## Captain Ahab

It is BassAddict Monday - ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> It is BassAddict Monday - ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Buddychrist

The tragedy in Boston is just horrifying.

They found five other unexploded bombs to the two that did go off.


----------



## Jim

Buddychrist said:


> The tragedy in Boston is just horrifying.
> 
> They found five other unexploded bombs to the two that did go off.



I work right down the street and this happened at quitting time. It was quite the panic in the city yesterday. The City was in lock down mode in minutes and all our cell phones were useless. Everything was super slow.


----------



## fender66

Making your way in the world today
Takes everything you've got;
Taking a break from all your worries
Sure would help a lot.
Wouldn't you like to get away.....

Very true words.....
Prayers to Boston!


----------



## Captain Ahab

I was a little worried about Jim after hearing the news - Managed to get in touch and was glad to here that he was safe


Scary stuff out there - I think I will go fishing!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Only a few days until Fender day - I am making plans!


----------



## wihil

Is anyone else seeing ads in the hypertext of message bodies?

I just noticed that in random posts there are words that are hyperlinks out to ebay sites (something rover.ebay.cxx/) and other vig links.

Jim? You makin' money on the sly?

:?

(HA! There in my post it's linking the xbay word and the other link...)


----------



## fender66

wihil said:


> Is anyone else seeing ads in the hypertext of message bodies?
> 
> I just noticed that in random posts there are words that are hyperlinks out to ebay sites (something rover.ebay.cxx/) and other vig links.
> 
> Jim? You makin' money on the sly?
> 
> :?
> 
> (HA! There in my post it's linking the xbay word and the other link...)



Hmmm.....I'm not seeing that on my iPad.


----------



## Captain Ahab

wihil said:


> Is anyone else seeing ads in the hypertext of message bodies?
> 
> I just noticed that in random posts there are words that are hyperlinks out to ebay sites (something rover.ebay.cxx/) and other vig links.
> 
> Jim? You makin' money on the sly?
> 
> :?
> 
> (HA! There in my post it's linking the xbay word and the other link...)




I got that same thing when I used Firefox as my browser - And Jim is making a fortune off those links - he has the new TinBoats.net yacht


----------



## Ryno685

What's that smell?.......:shock:


----------



## BassAddict

Ryno685 said:


> What's that smell?.......:shock:



You must be down wind from Ahab


----------



## wihil

Captain Ahab said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else seeing ads in the hypertext of message bodies?
> 
> I just noticed that in random posts there are words that are hyperlinks out to ebay sites (something rover.ebay.cxx/) and other vig links.
> 
> Jim? You makin' money on the sly?
> 
> :?
> 
> (HA! There in my post it's linking the xbay word and the other link...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got that same thing when I used Firefox as my browser - And Jim is making a fortune off those links - he has the new TinBoats.net yacht
Click to expand...


:lol: 

I don't care either way - sites aren't cheap, and neither is supporting them. Definitely one of the less obtrusive ways to earn pennies...

Just thought I had something weird installed, that's all - what with all the malware out there, it never hurts to check!

Carry on with bashing BA!


----------



## Captain Ahab

ba sUCKS sNAKE eGGS!


----------



## Ryno685

BassAddict said:


> Ryno685 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's that smell?.......:shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be down wind from Ahab
Click to expand...



That's funny right there! :lol:


----------



## redbug

i started a detox 10 days ago and am still going strong
i haven't had any soda, dairy, glutten in ten days... i have been drinking around a gallon of water a day
i have been eating 100% organic. 
cant say it has been easy but i'm sticking with it.
the rice cakes and almond butter for lunch has been the tough part.
i've dropped a few lbs so far the weight loss has been a bonus.
i feel like i have more energy and can tell you that i have been sleeping better than i have in years!!


----------



## Jim

Good to hear redbug! :beer: <Spring water

Are you doing this on your own? Or forced?


----------



## redbug

on my own under dr care though i was supposed to start with a 2 day fast but due to my diabeates i could cut out all food 
i do get to have one of the protien shakes they taste like paste..yum yum yum


----------



## Captain Ahab

redbug said:


> i started a detox 10 days ago and am still going strong
> i haven't had any soda, dairy, glutten in ten days... i have been drinking around a gallon of water a day
> i have been eating 100% organic.
> cant say it has been easy but i'm sticking with it.
> the rice cakes and almond butter for lunch has been the tough part.
> i've dropped a few lbs so far the weight loss has been a bonus.
> i feel like i have more energy and can tell you that i have been sleeping better than i have in years!!




WTG Wayne!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> ba sUCKS sNAKE eGGS!



Ummmmmm snake eggs


----------



## fender66

With the last 6 weeks I've had at work, I need a prescription of this......


----------



## HANGEYE

fender, let me know if those work for you. I have been trying the generic brand Phakitall and they haven't done a thing for me.


----------



## wihil

WOOOOO!!!!


My new skinny water boat...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBMtqngjqog


Remind me to NOT let Ike drive it...

:lol:


----------



## Buddychrist

wihil said:


> WOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> My new skinny water boat...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBMtqngjqog
> 
> 
> Remind me to NOT let Ike drive it...
> 
> :lol:



I would be lying if I said I don't want to race the hell outta that beast

That's incredible


----------



## fender66

wihil said:


> WOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> My new skinny water boat...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBMtqngjqog
> 
> 
> Remind me to NOT let Ike drive it...
> 
> :lol:



Now THAT is awesome!!!

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## wihil

Stole the kids so momma could have momma time for a few hours - we went boat shopping! 

Holy crap they want a fortune for a basic aluminum side console. :shock: Of course the daughter wanted the 28' Tiara... "It's as big as my room Daddy!" "I know, we'd be living in it if we brought it home!" "Where's Moose (the dog) gonna stay?" "On Daddy's side of the bed I have a feeling..."

Man, what happened to the days of a basic, open 6K rig?


----------



## New River Rat

Is Alice Cooper actually Anderson Cooper's mom?


----------



## New River Rat

New River Rat said:


> Is Alice Cooper actually Anderson Cooper's mom?




Is Gary Cooper actually Alice Cooper's dad?


----------



## BassAddict

I dont like being this close to Ahab unless hes restrained..


----------



## Captain Ahab

Wooooo Hoooo I am unrestrained in every way! Wooooooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> Wooooo Hoooo I am unrestrained in every way! Wooooooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



That and Friday's make Fender happy
Me not so much


----------



## Buddychrist

Just got offered $400 for just the hull of my boat no motor, no trailer.

Seems like a decent deal and I will probably get a bigger hull.


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wooooo Hoooo I am unrestrained in every way! Wooooooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Click to expand...


That and Friday's make Fender happy
Me not so much[/quote

You don't really matter though so it's good I'm happy. :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wooooo Hoooo I am unrestrained in every way! Wooooooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That and Friday's make Fender happy
> Me not so much[/quote
> 
> You don't really matter though so it's good I'm happy. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## fender66

Okay......Who wants to hug Bass Addict?


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Okay......Who wants to hug Bass Addict?




Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Pass


----------



## wihil

fender66 said:


> Okay......Who wants to hug Bass Addict?



I got this - BA, get over here for your hug..







:lol:


----------



## BassAddict

wihil said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay......Who wants to hug Bass Addict?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this - BA, get over here for your hug..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...


:grin: 
Awwww why not! Hopefully unlike with Ahab I don't have to remind you a hug is just a hug and no means NO!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> wihil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay......Who wants to hug Bass Addict?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this - BA, get over here for your hug..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :grin:
> Awwww why not! Hopefully unlike with Ahab I don't have to remind you a hug is just a hug and no means NO!
Click to expand...


Dang...the love that's shared here is amazing!


----------



## bcbouy

the wife just surprised me with a weekend fishing trip.she rented a cabin for this weekend, may 17 long weekend and july 1 long weekend.called the resort and they expect temps in the high 70s to mid 80s and guys are catching upwards of 100 rainbows. :shock: . the ice has been off for a week and the fish are HUNGRY =D> .its a 4 hr. drive for us after work tomorrow so it looks like some night fishing tomorrow night.


----------



## BassAddict

The streets are lined with snot rockets. 




I do not fish any more (don't really need too) I am starting to find fish just laying in the road waiting for me to take pictures of them


----------



## fender66

2 weeks ago I got a new boss. This isn't working out very well! :|


----------



## Popeye

fender66 said:


> 2 weeks ago I got a new boss. This isn't working out very well! :|



I recently read that the most common reason people quit their job was dissatisfaction with their immediate supervisor.


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks ago I got a new boss. This isn't working out very well! :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently read that the most common reason people quit their job was dissatisfaction with their immediate supervisor.
Click to expand...


Just hit my 15 year anniversary 2 weeks ago....and I've quit at least 10 times this week already.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks ago I got a new boss. This isn't working out very well! :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently read that the most common reason people quit their job was dissatisfaction with their immediate supervisor.
Click to expand...



Stand up to your new boss - then call me


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks ago I got a new boss. This isn't working out very well! :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently read that the most common reason people quit their job was dissatisfaction with their immediate supervisor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stand up to your new boss - then call me
Click to expand...


What should I call you?

Guys....I need suggestions.

[-X [-X [-X


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks ago I got a new boss. This isn't working out very well! :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently read that the most common reason people quit their job was dissatisfaction with their immediate supervisor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stand up to your new boss - then call me
Click to expand...


What should I call you?

Guys....I need suggestions.

[-X [-X [-X

OK, I was gonna suggest "The Honorable Captain Ahab", but I suppose you have something else already picked out.


----------



## panFried

I would rather get a cavity filled then suffer thru a home inspection!


----------



## wihil

fender66 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently read that the most common reason people quit their job was dissatisfaction with their immediate supervisor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand up to your new boss - then call me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What should I call you?
> 
> Guys....I need suggestions.
> 
> [-X [-X [-X
Click to expand...


Dissension Always! :twisted: 

Cyanide? Concrete shoes? TNT? 

At 2 weeks, you're still in the honeymoon phase - somebody's just going the wrong way about an Aretha Franklin hit.


----------



## fender66

Popeye said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks ago I got a new boss. This isn't working out very well! :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently read that the most common reason people quit their job was dissatisfaction with their immediate supervisor.
Click to expand...


DANG....we're getting so much closer to this "quitting" idea. I can't EVER remember being so unhappy at work.


----------



## Buddychrist

Just installed a new A/C unit over at my other house

Wow that thing was heavy


----------



## wihil

fender66 said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks ago I got a new boss. This isn't working out very well! :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently read that the most common reason people quit their job was dissatisfaction with their immediate supervisor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DANG....we're getting so much closer to this "quitting" idea. I can't EVER remember being so unhappy at work.
Click to expand...


Well, when life gives you lemons...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt6iTwVIiMM

8)

(I tried to embed it, I suck.)


----------



## Popeye

[youtube]F_2js2vVAlI[/youtube]


----------



## Popeye

wihil said:


> Well, when life gives you lemons...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt6iTwVIiMM
> 
> 8)
> 
> (I tried to embed it, I suck.)



Click the youtube button and between the tags, insert this part of the URL... Dt6iTwVIiMM. Don't insert the whole URL.

[youtube]Dt6iTwVIiMM[/youtube]


----------



## wihil

Okay, I've got a massive case of new boat envy.

A few guys at work have decided that their their "old" boats (and by old I mean manufactured in the last 10 years) need to go and are moving up to more current models. To make matters worse, they're pestering me to get off the fence and get one too -

Personally, I'd love a new boat - but I hate the thought of making payments (for more than I've spent on ANY vehicle I've ever owned) on something that'll I'll use for 5months, and possibly 10-15 times a year. :? Especially when the 12'er fits so well in the garage now, is paid for like 60 times over, and I can abuse THEIR new boats and go fishing with them...

I think I'd chase down a new tinny if I had a 3 car garage... Still keeping an eye out for a ~15' V with decent freeboard that I can gut out and make a CC with a 25hp 2stroke. (something I can remove in winter and store inside). That'd make me happy. 

Still watchin' CL and making them whine... :LOL2:


----------



## gillhunter

wihil said:


> Okay, I've got a massive case of new boat envy.
> 
> A few guys at work have decided that their their "old" boats (and by old I mean manufactured in the last 10 years) need to go and are moving up to more current models. To make matters worse, they're pestering me to get off the fence and get one too -
> 
> Personally, I'd love a new boat - but I hate the thought of making payments (for more than I've spent on ANY vehicle I've ever owned) on something that'll I'll use for 5months, and possibly 10-15 times a year. :? Especially when the 12'er fits so well in the garage now, is paid for like 60 times over, and I can abuse THEIR new boats and go fishing with them...
> 
> I think I'd chase down a new tinny if I had a 3 car garage... Still keeping an eye out for a ~15' V with decent freeboard that I can gut out and make a CC with a 25hp 2stroke. (something I can remove in winter and store inside). That'd make me happy.
> 
> Still watchin' CL and making them whine... :LOL2:



I love boats and fishing!! But boats still are "toys" to me, which means I don't make payments on toys. I don't think I could enjoy fishing as much if I knew I had to make a boat payment each month, but that's just me. :LOL2:


----------



## panFried

gillhunter said:


> I love boats and fishing!! But boats still are "toys" to me, which means I don't make payments on toys. I don't think I could enjoy fishing as much if I knew I had to make a boat payment each month, but that's just me. :LOL2:



Amen! Same goes for all my toys, second hand atvs, etc... Don't get me wrong I would love new, but I don't want the hassle.


----------



## Popeye

I bought my first boat new (and financed). I don't regret it at all. I was new to boating so the warranty was greatly appreciated (and used). I would have been over my head trying to shop for a used boat. motor and trailer. Now with more experience about boats, motors and trailers, I would be more comfortable shopping around for a used one. Of course my boat isn't but 6 years old so there is plenty of life still in it. I was the same way with our RV. Bought new, learned the ins and outs of maintenance and issues so that I will consider a used one when we decide to upsize (if we do). RV will be paid off on June 3, 2013.


----------



## wihil

Smoked beercan chicken and veggies for dinner. NOMNOMNOMNOM...


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict - it is Fender Friday!


----------



## TheMaestro

You know, when you just went to your local hardware store, got everything you need for today's project, you're working away and half an hour later you realize, "dang it, I forgot to buy that part"...... I hate that :x


----------



## Popeye

TheMaestro said:


> You know, when you just went to your local hardware store, got everything you need for today's project, you're working away and half an hour later you realize, "dang it, I forgot to buy that part"...... I hate that :x



Well, that's better than what usually happens to me. I buy all the items on my list and get home and wonder what I was going to do with them.


----------



## one100grand

Popeye said:


> I bought my first boat new (and financed). I don't regret it at all. I was new to boating so the warranty was greatly appreciated (and used). I would have been over my head trying to shop for a used boat. motor and trailer. Now with more experience about boats, motors and trailers, I would be more comfortable shopping around for a used one. Of course my boat isn't but 6 years old so there is plenty of life still in it. I was the same way with our RV. Bought new, learned the ins and outs of maintenance and issues so that I will consider a used one when we decide to upsize (if we do). RV will be paid off on June 3, 2013.




I agree with your line of thinking quite a bit. I feel that if you know what you're doing, you'll have the advantage of expertise - if you don't know what you're doing, you're better off paying the premium to ensure that you'll get the expertise of those who are going to be maintenancing your vehicle/boat. I'll readily admit I know very little about motors, boat or otherwise so I haven't made the move over from electric. I also recognize that when I do move up to a boat, my wife will want something that can double as a fun boat, so I'm probably going to be on the hook for something with a bigger motor and more moving parts that I'll be able to work even less on.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Popeye said:


> TheMaestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, when you just went to your local hardware store, got everything you need for today's project, you're working away and half an hour later you realize, "dang it, I forgot to buy that part"...... I hate that :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's better than what usually happens to me. I buy all the items on my list and get home and wonder what I was going to do with them.
Click to expand...



Ahab Gifts?


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict - it is Fender Friday!



And I wasn't here to enjoy it. Dang!

Oh wait....I was fishing! Very enjoyable! Yeah! \/


----------



## BassAddict

Fender Friday's have lost all meaning. Oh a side note I have landed at Ahabs place and brought his sock and weiner shirt to return. Any recommendations on what I should "borrow" next.


----------



## fender66

> Fender Friday's have lost all meaning



Only to those who look forward to BassAddict Mondays.


----------



## wihil

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315364#p315364 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 12:27[/url]"]... I have landed at Ahabs place and brought his sock and weiner shirt to return...



:shock: 

Burn that stuff immediately, Ahab - you have no idea what they've been subjected too, and there isn't enough bleach to clean them out!

:mrgreen:


----------



## one100grand

Do I even want to know what is a "sock and weiner shirt"?


----------



## Popeye

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315476#p315476 said:


> one100grand » Tue May 21, 2013 8:28 am[/url]"]Do I even want to know what is a "sock and weiner shirt"?



No, no you don't. And neither do I.


----------



## bcbouy

I've decided my 15 Yamaha 2 stroke is too wimpy for my boat.i'm halfway saved to a 25 tohatsu 4 stroke electric start.c'mon overtime [-o<


----------



## Buddychrist

Took my older brother fishing last weekend in Steinhatchee out in the Gulf of Mexico 

We woke up at 5am, popped a tire, killed a squirrel, popped a second tire and had to buy a tire and rim and it was only 8am.Sea Hag raped me $145 for that piece of rubber and it wasn't even a radial, all they had was bias.

Not any keepers but I am making a gig. There was monster flounder out there!!!! I'm not letting my 19' SeaPro sit anymore.


----------



## BassAddict

Skunked for the 527th day in a row..... Ahab and Fender has some how aligned the fishing gods against me!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315830#p315830 said:


> BassAddict » 22 minutes ago[/url]"]Skunked for the 527th day in a row..... Ahab and Fender has some how aligned the fishing gods against me!



Ugga bugga bingo dee.....
Keep Bass Addict from catching me.
Make his line sail high and far....
Snag his hook in every tree!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict was petting a skunk today - hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bcbouy

just got a call from our favourite fishing resort. a cabin became available for the june 7 weekend. SOLD!!.this is getting $$$. 3 trips so far this spring.


----------



## BassAddict

Bacon up that scrapple boy!



How bout now Jim!


----------



## BassAddict

Today Ahab told me I have broken his spirit, his faith in humanity and his will to live!!!! MISSION ACCOMPLISHED, time to go home :lol: :lol: :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316151#p316151 said:


> BassAddict » Sun May 26, 2013 12:20 pm[/url]"]Today Ahab told me I have broken his spirit, his faith in humanity and his will to live!!!! MISSION ACCOMPLISHED, time to go home :lol: :lol: :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## panFried

Thank you to ALL who served our great country! Happy Memorial Day and God bless!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316014#p316014 said:


> bcbouy » Fri May 24, 2013 9:10 pm[/url]"]just got a call from our favourite fishing resort. a cabin became available for the june 7 weekend. SOLD!!.this is getting $$$. 3 trips so far this spring.





Where are you going?


----------



## bcbouy

interior of b.c. the lake is called face,the resort is called mile high,and yes,its a mile above sea level :LOL2: .we were there 2 weeks ago and it was ice free for about a week.fishing for rainbows was phenominal.i'll take pics this time


----------



## Buddychrist

Just finished putting together my brand new kingsize soft side split bladder waterbed.

I told my wife welcome to the love shack. She was not amused rofl!!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316901#p316901 said:


> Buddychrist » 58 minutes ago[/url]"]Just finished putting together my brand new kingsize soft side split bladder waterbed.



I have a soft side split bladder .......but it's not a bed. :shock:


----------



## Buddychrist

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316901#p316901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buddychrist » 58 minutes ago[/url]"]Just finished putting together my brand new kingsize soft side split bladder waterbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a soft side split bladder .......but it's not a bed. :shock:
Click to expand...


Rofl!!! 

One day ill order the vibrating attachment for the waterbed to make the whole bed shake. Then ill really be styling!


----------



## Popeye

I spent 20 years in the Navy, I don't need my bed to rock and roll too.


----------



## wihil

Personal and family responsibilities be damned - I'm going fishing tomorrow!

:twisted:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Q: Why don't elephants eat penguins? 
A: Because they can't get the wrappers off.

The sooner you fall behind, the more time you have to catch up.

It's not an optical illusion, it just looks like one.


----------



## one100grand

Got my Penn 6500LL in the mail yesterday, was super psyched when I saw the box, it's my new reel for chasing after trophy blue catfish. Then I opened it...eBay seller said it was new, clearly a floor model...I got it for $50 off of MSRP, should I start up a stink on eBay or let it go?


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317308#p317308 said:


> one100grand » 27 minutes ago[/url]"]Got my Penn 6500LL in the mail yesterday, was super psyched when I saw the box, it's my new reel for chasing after trophy blue catfish. Then I opened it...eBay seller said it was new, clearly a floor model...I got it for $50 off of MSRP, should I start up a stink on eBay or let it go?



If you do......Wait until they rate your purchase. Otherwise they can ruin your ratings.


----------



## wihil

O proud left foot, that ventures quick within
Then soon upon a backward journey lithe.
Anon, once more the gesture, then begin;
Command sinistral pedestal to writhe.
Commence thou then the fervid Hokey-Poke.
A mad gyration, hips in wanton swirl.
To spin! A wild release from Heaven's yoke.
The Hoke, the Poke--banish now thy doubt
Verily, I say, 'tis what it is all about.

:-k


----------



## Captain Ahab

I wish I was a poet!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fenderday is almost here - 




















do you know where your reels are?


----------



## fender66

> Fenderday is almost here -
> do you know where your reels are?



I DO......in fact, I was fishing in my driveway this morning while waiting for my carpool to show up. Didn't get a single bite though. #-o 

You think I should try a lake?


----------



## fender66

Just ordered a new Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo Fishfinder.

Can't wait to get it installed and on the water! Look out fish....you're not going to hide from me!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> I wish I was a poet!



You are a poet and don't knowit!


----------



## wihil

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317627#p317627 said:


> fender66 » Today, 09:52[/url]"]Just ordered a new Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo Fishfinder.
> 
> Can't wait to get it installed and on the water! Look out fish....you're not going to hide from me!



Baller. 8) 

I want to get a Sidescan unit for my HDS soooooooooooooo bad. But a 10" long transducer would look more like a pontoon leg on my boat (but I suppose I could double duty it as a safety step in a pinch).

Starting to enjoy fishing the rivers more and more, it's a lot easier on me and the little boat over the big water.


Anyone else curious to see what iCast brings? I sure am...


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317717#p317717 said:


> wihil » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317627#p317627 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Today, 09:52[/url]"]Just ordered a new Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo Fishfinder.
> 
> Can't wait to get it installed and on the water! Look out fish....you're not going to hide from me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baller. 8)
> 
> I want to get a Sidescan unit for my HDS soooooooooooooo bad. But a 10" long transducer would look more like a pontoon leg on my boat (but I suppose I could double duty it as a safety step in a pinch).
> 
> Starting to enjoy fishing the rivers more and more, it's a lot easier on me and the little boat over the big water.
> 
> 
> Anyone else curious to see what iCast brings? I sure am...
Click to expand...


The hummingbird transducer is NOT that big. Just measured the one on my boat for my 798 unit and it's only 3.5 inches long.


----------



## wihil

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317724#p317724 said:


> fender66 » 57 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317717#p317717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wihil » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317627#p317627 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Today, 09:52[/url]"]Just ordered a new Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo Fishfinder.
> 
> Can't wait to get it installed and on the water! Look out fish....you're not going to hide from me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baller. 8)
> 
> I want to get a Sidescan unit for my HDS soooooooooooooo bad. But a 10" long transducer would look more like a pontoon leg on my boat (but I suppose I could double duty it as a safety step in a pinch).
> 
> Starting to enjoy fishing the rivers more and more, it's a lot easier on me and the little boat over the big water.
> 
> 
> Anyone else curious to see what iCast brings? I sure am...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The hummingbird transducer is NOT that big. Just measured the one on my boat for my 798 unit and it's only 3.5 inches long.
Click to expand...


Nah, HB's ducer is actually a decent size.

Lowrance's LSS2 transducer is 10.5" long, up from the previous LSS1's 6.5" long. #-o Kid you not - it's a ski.

I'm on the hunt for a used LSS1, as it's the only size I could think about mounting on my Minnkota - I can't put it on the boat itself as it'd be blinded on one side from the motor.


----------



## BassAddict

Woohoo its Fender Friday!!! The second best day of the week


----------



## Popeye

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317627#p317627 said:


> fender66 » Thu Jun 06, 2013 9:52 am[/url]"]Just ordered a new Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo Fishfinder.
> 
> Can't wait to get it installed and on the water! Look out fish....you're not going to hide from me!



Does that have an internal or external GPS. I'm kinda on the fence between hoping my Lowrance doesn't die (cause I'm cheap) and hoping it does die (so I can get a side scan unit) Was thinking about a 700 series HB as the others are kinda large (and like I said, I'm cheap).


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317790#p317790 said:


> Popeye » 6 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317627#p317627 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Thu Jun 06, 2013 9:52 am[/url]"]Just ordered a new Humminbird 998c HD SI Combo Fishfinder.
> 
> Can't wait to get it installed and on the water! Look out fish....you're not going to hide from me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that have an internal or external GPS. I'm kinda on the fence between hoping my Lowrance doesn't die (cause I'm cheap) and hoping it does die (so I can get a side scan unit) Was thinking about a 700 series HB as the others are kinda large (and like I said, I'm cheap).
Click to expand...


Dear Mr. Cheap.....

It does have internal GPS, but also has the option to connect an external (puck or whatever) you'd like.

I have a 798 ci HD SI already and it also has the internal GPS. I think it will also take the external, but not 100% sure since the internal works fine.


----------



## Popeye

Of course with me not having used my boat yet and no prospects in the near future, my Lowrance may live forever.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317802#p317802 said:


> Popeye » 16 minutes ago[/url]"]Of course with me not having used my boat yet and no prospects in the near future, my Lowrance may live forever.



Dear God Man.....go fish! 8)


----------



## Popeye

Wife is up from Texas for a couple months so we're gonna be doing more local camping than fishing. Then I'll be going to Texas July 39 for 3 weeks.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317802#p317802 said:


> Popeye » Fri Jun 07, 2013 9:56 am[/url]"]Of course with me not having used my boat yet and no prospects in the near future, my Lowrance may live forever.




Can I borrow the boat and FF?


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317812#p317812 said:


> Captain Ahab » 8 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317802#p317802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye » Fri Jun 07, 2013 9:56 am[/url]"]Of course with me not having used my boat yet and no prospects in the near future, my Lowrance may live forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I borrow the boat and FF?
Click to expand...


Sure....go ahead. I won't mind.


----------



## Buddychrist

Putting up my old surround sound system in the bedroom

1000 watts of Jurassic park here I come


----------



## Popeye

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317812#p317812 said:


> Captain Ahab » Fri Jun 07, 2013 11:04 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317802#p317802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye » Fri Jun 07, 2013 9:56 am[/url]"]Of course with me not having used my boat yet and no prospects in the near future, my Lowrance may live forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I borrow the boat and FF?
Click to expand...


You can take the wife too


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317871#p317871 said:


> Popeye » Fri Jun 07, 2013 7:30 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317812#p317812 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » Fri Jun 07, 2013 11:04 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317802#p317802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye » Fri Jun 07, 2013 9:56 am[/url]"]Of course with me not having used my boat yet and no prospects in the near future, my Lowrance may live forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I borrow the boat and FF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can take the wife too
Click to expand...


[youtube]KVGVJGX--o0[/youtube]


----------



## wihil

It is the beginning of the end.

My newly 4yo daughter out fished me tonight, her first time out in the boat. I tried to get her to lip the rockbass she caught, but she wasn't so sure about the "teeth"... :lol: She caught a whale of a cat though :shock: , took forever to reel in with an ultralight and the drag set low, but she got it - and we lost a walleye at the boat (dad's fault).

Best part, as we rolled home in the twilight, she asks me if I can skip work tomorrow morning and we can go again.. 

That's. Awesome.

8)


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318250#p318250 said:


> wihil » 8 minutes ago[/url]"]It is the beginning of the end.
> 
> My newly 4yo daughter out fished me tonight, her first time out in the boat. I tried to get her to lip the rockbass she caught, but she wasn't so sure about the "teeth"... :lol: She caught a whale of a cat though :shock: , took forever to reel in with an ultralight and the drag set low, but she got it - and we lost a walleye at the boat (dad's fault).
> 
> Best part, as we rolled home in the twilight, she asks me if I can skip work tomorrow morning and we can go again..
> 
> That's. Awesome.
> 
> 8)



Now THAT IS AWESOME! =D> =D>


----------



## Popeye

Very cool. It would be even more awesome if you were able to take her out again tomorrow.


----------



## one100grand

We went out and bought a new bed on Saturday, it should be here Friday. We've needed a new bed for a couple of years, so this will be a very welcome upgrade.


----------



## Buddychrist

Checking out a shuttle bus with wheelchair lift so I can take my grandmother on trips

It's $9500 but I reckon I can get it down to $8500. It's a 04 E350 6.0 turbo diesel.


----------



## gillhunter

This has been a long day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The weather is supposed to be nice this weekend and I just want to get out and fish!


----------



## panFried

Father's Day weekend has started off awesome! Just got back from Man of Steel! Son and I loved it! Now we work on getting the boat in the water Sunday for a little fishing.


----------



## wihil

Is it Fenderday?

Good lord it needs to be Fenderday.

Or the weekend. I don't care. BA Mondays are not allowed anywhere near me at this stage....


](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Captain Ahab

BA is not allowed anywhere near me no matter what day it is


----------



## wihil

Why is it that my 65+ year old boat is dry as the desert, but my 10 year old roof is spitting water through my kitchen ceiling?

Moments before Fathers Day no less.... grumble grumble grumble...


:evil:


----------



## fender66

Just got this in an email from a music store. Good to see someone has their priorities right!

I'll be fishing a tournament on the 22nd. You guys may attend the event for me. 8)


----------



## BassAddict

Even me!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319322#p319322 said:


> BassAddict » 21 minutes ago[/url]"]Even me!



Sure...you can go too. I'm sure this will be so popular that someone will need to hold the door :LOL2:


----------



## wihil

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319235#p319235 said:


> fender66 » Today, 08:10[/url]"]Just got this in an email from a music store. Good to see someone has their priorities right!
> 
> I'll be fishing a tournament on the 22nd. You guys may attend the event for me. 8)



Love it. I prefer the Tele over the Strat, but still, YAY FOR FENDER DAY!!!!! 8)


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319322#p319322 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 21 minutes ago[/url]"]Even me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure...you can go too. I'm sure this will be so popular that someone will need to hold the door :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Sweet!!! Just as long as I can be in the entourage!


----------



## BigTerp

Picked up my truck ('07 F-150) from the mechanic last night after hours. He was fixing my front passenger wheel hub. Something wrong with the 4x4 accuator/locking hub. Drove it home last night and am STILL getting the same noise. $230 later and it's obviously not fixed. Left a nice little message with him this morning :evil:


----------



## BassAddict

Viva la Fender day!


----------



## BassAddict

It's Fender day AND the longest day of the year...... We are in for a treat boys and girls!


----------



## Popeye

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319616#p319616 said:


> BassAddict » Fri Jun 21, 2013 7:44 am[/url]"]It's Fender day AND the longest day of the year...... We are in for a treat boys and girls!


----------



## Buddychrist

Heading back to the neurologist on Friday Can't help but feel like I popped a screw or bent a rod, its been getting a lot worse over the past month or so. 

Too young for this BS.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319567#p319567 said:


> BassAddict » 20 Jun 2013, 19:32[/url]"]Viva la Fender day!




:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

To the jerk who broke my passenger side rear view (obviously Ahab).




Jokes on you, there I fixed it and I wont still be crying about it 2 years later!


----------



## Buddychrist

Bass addict bro that sucks man!!!

Took my son to swimming lessons today, the young woman who was teaching him was very nice and did a good job. My son had a blast and tomorrow I will be getting a membership myself so I can try to strengthen my back and get back to swimming like an otter.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320016#p320016 said:


> BassAddict » Mon Jun 24, 2013 1:40 pm[/url]"]To the jerk who broke my passenger side rear view (obviously Ahab).
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Jokes on you, there I fixed it and I wont still be crying about it 2 years later!




Should have purchased a quality truck! Or a caddy!


----------



## BigTerp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320025#p320025 said:


> Buddychrist » Yesterday, 3:16 pm[/url]"]Bass addict bro that sucks man!!!
> 
> Took my son to swimming lessons today, *THE YOUNG WOMAN WHO WAS TEACHING HIM* was very nice and did a good job. My son had a blast and tomorrow I will be getting a membership myself so I can try to strengthen my back and get back to swimming like an otter.



This is were I thought things were going to go south!!


----------



## fender66

Guess what TOMORROW is??????

The "real" answer will come when I tell you..........tomorrow.

Unless you can guess it today. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320276#p320276 said:


> fender66 » 26 Jun 2013 01:14 pm[/url]"]Guess what TOMORROW is??????
> 
> The "real" answer will come when I tell you..........tomorrow.
> 
> Unless you can guess it today. :mrgreen:



The first day of a 2.5 week vacation! 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320290#p320290 said:


> Jim » 23 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320276#p320276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » 26 Jun 2013 01:14 pm[/url]"]Guess what TOMORROW is??????
> 
> The "real" answer will come when I tell you..........tomorrow.
> 
> Unless you can guess it today. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first day of a 2.5 week vacation! 8) 8) 8) 8)
Click to expand...


Maui Jim is so close to this event that you wouldn't believe it. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320276#p320276 said:


> fender66 » Today, 13:14[/url]"]Guess what TOMORROW is??????
> 
> The "real" answer will come when I tell you..........tomorrow.
> 
> Unless you can guess it today. :mrgreen:



But tomorrow never comes it's always today I am so confused :-k


----------



## fool4fish1226

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320016#p320016 said:


> BassAddict » 24 Jun 2013, 14:40[/url]"]To the jerk who broke my passenger side rear view (obviously Ahab).
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Jokes on you, there I fixed it and I wont still be crying about it 2 years later!




Slip Ties - :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320290#p320290 said:


> Jim » Wed Jun 26, 2013 2:25 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320276#p320276 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » 26 Jun 2013 01:14 pm[/url]"]Guess what TOMORROW is??????
> 
> The "real" answer will come when I tell you..........tomorrow.
> 
> Unless you can guess it today. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first day of a 2.5 week vacation! 8) 8) 8) 8)
Click to expand...



Hmmm I would not celebrate just yet - remember what happened the last time you got time off - YOU WORKED!


----------



## wihil

Worked my tail off, rode the OT train far too long, got the roof and ceiling fixed.

Money will be in the account next week, so I'm off looking for more motor now! Now to find a 15hp 2 stroke 'Rude so I can get back on the water.


Anyone have any suggestions for a flipping rod? I've been making do with a 7' medium glass rod, and have been having fun but there's got to be something better to not too much...

8)


----------



## fender66

According to my calendar....

TODAY is Jim's BIRTHDAY!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIM!*


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> According to my calendar....
> 
> TODAY is Jim's BIRTHDAY!
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIM!*


Happy B-day Jim


----------



## bcbouy

i had almost enuff saved to buy a new tohatsu till i saw the camper i've been looking for for over a year.now i start over again.


----------



## wihil

Happy belated Jim!

and while I'm at it - 

*HAPPY FENDER DAY!!!!*

Now - how do I sneak the boat out to go fish... maybe take it to the BIG lake for some salmon. 8)


----------



## panFried

WOW! Was it just me or was anyone having panic attack that Tinboats was down!


----------



## gillhunter

Absolutely! I'd had to drink beer and smoke chicken for supper with no Tin Boats ! It was tragic!!! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: I'm so glad it's back up now I can finish prepping supper.


----------



## catmansteve

I have no self control. If I'm riding down the river and come across a rope swing, I don't care if it's 40 degrees out, I'm gonna try it out.


----------



## wihil

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320674#p320674 said:


> catmansteve » 34 minutes ago[/url]"]I have no self control. If I'm riding down the river and come across a rope swing, I don't care if it's 40 degrees out, I'm gonna try it out.



=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> You are awesome, my friend.

In other news...

HOLY CRAP I need a center console boat. I got beat to DEATH just for 3 lousy fish thanks to a NE wind and 3' rollers...

Couldn't stand it just getting slammed on the seat, said heck with it and stood up the remaining mile to the launch. So. Much. Better...


----------



## BassAddict

TGIM baby!!!!


----------



## Buddychrist

Got approval to start working again, ill be glad to pay some bills and put a Teryx4 in the garage


----------



## bcbouy

it hit 105 while i was fishing/camping over the weekend. :shock: i reeeaaaly need to build my bimini top.i look like well done bacon.


----------



## Popeye

Starting tomorrow morning I'm off for 7 days straight. Going camping for all 7 of them.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321027#p321027 said:


> Popeye » Tue Jul 02, 2013 10:21 pm[/url]"]Starting tomorrow morning I'm off for 7 days straight. Going camping for all 7 of them.




Do you need to borrow my plaid camping shorts? 


Have fun and be safe!


----------



## Popeye

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321028#p321028 said:


> Captain Ahab » Tue Jul 02, 2013 10:28 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321027#p321027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye » Tue Jul 02, 2013 10:21 pm[/url]"]Starting tomorrow morning I'm off for 7 days straight. Going camping for all 7 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need to borrow my plaid camping shorts?
> 
> 
> Have fun and be safe!
Click to expand...


Dang skippy, wouldn't have it any other way. Can I get two pairs?


----------



## fender66

Today is as good as a FRIDAY for me! This is like a Fenderday Festival!

*HAPPY FENDERFEST!*

\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## Popeye

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321058#p321058 said:


> fender66 » Wed Jul 03, 2013 7:51 am[/url]"]Today is as good as a FRIDAY for me! This is like a Fenderday Festival!
> 
> *HAPPY FENDERFEST!*
> 
> \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



That's almost unpatriotic


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321080#p321080 said:


> Popeye » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321058#p321058 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Wed Jul 03, 2013 7:51 am[/url]"]Today is as good as a FRIDAY for me! This is like a Fenderday Festival!
> 
> *HAPPY FENDERFEST!*
> 
> \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost unpatriotic
Click to expand...


Fenderfest fits in right alongside apple pie, lemonade and baseball. I'll still be flying my flag, Old Glory, on the house and my boat all weekend too!


----------



## panFried

Happy 4th of July Tinboats! Remember to wake up tomorrow with all your fingers intact!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321182#p321182 said:


> panFried » 49 minutes ago[/url]"]Happy 4th of July Tinboats! Remember to wake up tomorrow with all your fingers intact!


Right back at you Sean.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321080#p321080 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Popeye » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321058#p321058 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Wed Jul 03, 2013 7:51 am[/url]"]Today is as good as a FRIDAY for me! This is like a Fenderday Festival!
> 
> *HAPPY FENDERFEST!*
> 
> \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost unpatriotic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fenderfest fits in right alongside apple pie, lemonade and baseball. I'll still be flying my flag, Old Glory, on the house and my boat all weekend too!
Click to expand...


Down with fenderfest, apple pie, lemonade & baseball! But especially down with Fenderfest....


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fenderfest fits in right alongside apple pie, lemonade and baseball. I'll still be flying my flag, Old Glory, on the house and my boat all weekend too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down with fenderfest, apple pie, lemonade & baseball! But especially down with Fenderfest....
Click to expand...

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fenderfest fits in right alongside apple pie, lemonade and baseball. I'll still be flying my flag, Old Glory, on the house and my boat all weekend too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down with fenderfest, apple pie, lemonade & baseball! But especially down with Fenderfest....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
Click to expand...


Down with panFried too, he is a fantasy football threat!


----------



## fender66

I'd KILL for a box of donuts right now!

If you have some...you better not walk by me.......but I wish you would :twisted:


----------



## Brine

I heard someone say donuts and thought I'd check in. 

Carry on.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321839#p321839 said:


> Brine » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]I heard someone say donuts and thought I'd check in.
> 
> Carry on.



Dang.....false alarm. Don't do that to me. [-X


----------



## wihil

UH OH! What day is it? WHAT DAY IS IT!!!

BA, BA, BA, BA - you know what day it is.... 







Two days to Fenderday - WOOP WOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Hey,Hey,Hey.


----------



## bcbouy

campers all loaded,boats ready to go and its off to fish for the weekend. :lol: eighth weekend getaway since easter.3 more weeks and we're gone fishin for a month


----------



## panFried

bcbouy said:


> campers all loaded,boats ready to go and its off to fish for the weekend. :lol: eighth weekend getaway since easter.3 more weeks and we're gone fishin for a month


And its Fender Day tomorrow!


----------



## BassAddict

I woke up, noticed it was Fender day....... 
Went back to bed
Until Monday


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322052#p322052 said:


> BassAddict » 48 minutes ago[/url]"]I woke up, noticed it was Fender day.......
> Went back to bed
> Until Monday



Sleep well my friend.....you're gonna miss a great day!


----------



## BassAddict

Saturday........ 
Bahhh humbug...... 
Well at least Spongebob is on!


----------



## panFried

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322181#p322181 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 08:55[/url]"]Saturday........
> Bahhh humbug......
> Well at least Spongebob is on!


Well you better watch him while you can, before BigWave uses him as bait tomorrow. :mrgreen: 



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319135#p319135 said:


> bigwave » 17 Jun 2013, 14:41[/url]"]Hey Panfried I got the box, and I am sad to say that sponge bob is the only thing I want....sorry guys, I plan taking Mr. Sponge Bob on a trip offshore and putting him on the ride of his life........ :mrgreen: I will get some goodies from my house to put in the box for the next guys......should be able to send it out tomorrow. I will try to get a video of something taking the bober for a ride........ :lol:


----------



## wihil

I officially suck at bass fishing. #-o 

Pan fishing, no prob.
Walleye fishing, no prob.
Smallies, well - that's more hit/miss than I'd like.
Largemouth? Never.

We need like a local member list where I can beg a ride with someone that knows what the heck they're doing and learn something new. Because I suck at bass fishing. #-o


----------



## Buddychrist

Wihil get you some 8" June bugs with glitter and weights and then go Lilly popping. Toss it in and let it sink slow then wiggle it after a few seconds. 

Just give it a shot and come back with your results. It's a 50/50 but it works for me.


----------



## Buddychrist

Well fellas today is my birthday, I got a video game and my wife is Fixin me shrimp and grits!

Good day


----------



## Jim

Happy birthday man!


----------



## Buddychrist

Thanks Jim!

Ordered a Barnett Penetrator that should be here on the 22nd! Ready to hammer some deer this crossbow season!


----------



## BigTerp

Happy birthday man!! I sold my bow to fund my boat project as well as my golf clubs and MANY other things I rarely use anymore. Just didn't have the time recently to bow hunt or golf


----------



## fender66

Did someone say BIRTHDAY????

I want CAKE!


----------



## fool4fish1226

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322707#p322707 said:


> fender66 » 34 minutes ago[/url]"]Did someone say BIRTHDAY????
> 
> I want CAKE!



My wife makes me meat cake for my birthday. Cake is made from ground beef, pork and veal, the icing is mashed potatoes, butter, sour cream and chives! YUMMY

PS I don't eat sweets :beer:


----------



## BassAddict

fool4fish1226 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322707#p322707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » 34 minutes ago[/url]"]Did someone say BIRTHDAY????
> 
> I want CAKE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife makes me meat cake for my birthday. Cake is made from ground beef, pork and veal, the icing is mashed potatoes, butter, sour cream and chives! YUMMY
> 
> PS I don't eat sweets :beer:
Click to expand...


Ummmmmmm meat cake!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thats what i am talking about :beer:


----------



## fender66

I'd be all over that!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322724#p322724 said:


> fender66 » Wed Jul 17, 2013 3:49 pm[/url]"]I'd be all over that!




OMG!


----------



## Jim

awesome!


----------



## BigTerp

Meat cake sounded pretty disgusting............and then I saw bassaddicts picture


----------



## bcbouy

another weekend fishing getaway. just waiting for the wife to get off work and were gone,and todays her bithday and she still wants to go.man i snagged a good one


----------



## wihil

I HAVE CAUGHT FISH! \/ And I got wet at the same time, thanks south wind...

Okay, that's nothing new, but in this case it's my new personal best walleye. 27", not sure of the weight (mid 4ish) but it was wide like a northern and tore the heck out of my lure. Need some new trebles on it now for sure...

Made the 13" walleye I caught as well look really, really small.. :lol: Took 5 minutes to revive it and send it back, but some other lucky angler will have a chance at her now. 

Great night out. I need to night fish more (boy this sounds like last season!)


----------



## BassAddict

It is Fenderday yet no big hoopla from Fender
He must be ill......


----------



## Buddychrist

FENDERDAY!!!!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322919#p322919 said:


> BassAddict » 19 Jul 2013, 08:22[/url]"]It is Fenderday yet no big hoopla from Fender
> He must be ill......



Just back in town today. Took my youngest to fish a tournament. We were in 8th after day 1 and finished in 2nd! I could do no wrong today. Slayed the fish!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322919#p322919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 19 Jul 2013, 08:22[/url]"]It is Fenderday yet no big hoopla from Fender
> He must be ill......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just back in town today. Took my youngest to fish a tournament. We were in 8th after day 1 and finished in 2nd! I could do no wrong today. Slayed the fish!
Click to expand...


Congratz and welcome back. 
Just in time to celebrate a marvelous monday!!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323134#p323134 said:


> BassAddict » 27 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322919#p322919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 19 Jul 2013, 08:22[/url]"]It is Fenderday yet no big hoopla from Fender
> He must be ill......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just back in town today. Took my youngest to fish a tournament. We were in 8th after day 1 and finished in 2nd! I could do no wrong today. Slayed the fish!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratz and welcome back.
> Just in time to celebrate a marvelous monday!!!
Click to expand...


Ugh....Monday!!


----------



## Buddychrist

MONDAY is almost here!


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> Just back in town today. Took my youngest to fish a tournament. We were in 8th after day 1 and finished in 2nd! I could do no wrong today. Slayed the fish!


Congrats Fender! Sounds like the fish are still on at Wappapello.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323180#p323180 said:


> panFried » Today, 06:42[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just back in town today. Took my youngest to fish a tournament. We were in 8th after day 1 and finished in 2nd! I could do no wrong today. Slayed the fish!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Fender! Sounds like the fish are still on at Wappapello.
Click to expand...


Thanks Sean


----------



## Buddychrist

Wow it's allot bigger than I expected


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323292#p323292 said:


> Buddychrist » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Wow it's allot bigger than I expected



Wish I had a dollar for every time I've heard that! :shock:


----------



## Buddychrist

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323292#p323292 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buddychrist » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Wow it's allot bigger than I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had a dollar for every time I've heard that! :shock:
Click to expand...


That's what she said. How did I know one of y'all would have that kinda comeback? I thought it was gonna be bassaddict!

Oh the jokes we could make over my Penetrator crossbow. Endless.


----------



## BassAddict

Buddychrist said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323292#p323292 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buddychrist » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Wow it's allot bigger than I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had a dollar for every time I've heard that! :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was gonna be bassaddict!
Click to expand...


Nope I aint proud! I'm just happy when I dont get that blank stare of disappointment........


----------



## 200racing




----------



## BassAddict

I was all ready to make a comment about my disdain for Fender & Fenderday, but then I noticed it was only Thursday....... OHHH HAPPY DAY FOR ME!!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323549#p323549 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 08:13[/url]"]I was all ready to make a comment about my disdain for Fender & Fenderday, but then I noticed it was only Thursday....... OHHH HAPPY DAY FOR ME!!!



Somebody slap him....he's clearly lost his way.

If only he knew the excitement we all share on Fenderday.


----------



## panFried

Fender day is moving day for me. So I'm going to side with BA this week cuz I'm not looking forward to the pain. Sorry Chris!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323612#p323612 said:


> panFried » 30 minutes ago[/url]"]Fender day is moving day for me. So I'm going to side with BA this week cuz I'm not looking forward to the pain. Sorry Chris!



Where ya movin too?


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Fender day is moving day for me. So I'm going to side with BA this week cuz I'm not looking forward to the pain. Sorry Chris!



About time I start to get a little bit of respect around this place! 
And
Good luck on the move


----------



## fender66

Tried to sleep in this AM...
Guess at my age, 7 AM is as good as it gets.


----------



## BassAddict

TGIM!!! 
Tourist go home + Family goes to work = a relaxed BassAddict :-D 

Now I just need to change my number so Ahab will stop texting me and sending inappropriate pictures and my Monday will be complete


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> TGIM!!!
> Tourist go home + Family goes to work = a relaxed BassAddict :-D
> 
> Now I just need to change my number so Ahab will stop texting me and sending inappropriate pictures and my Monday will be complete


Are you sure that's not Brett Farves junk in those texts? Training camps started and he may be reminiscing old times!


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> TGIM!!!
> Tourist go home + Family goes to work = a relaxed BassAddict :-D
> 
> Now I just need to change my number so Ahab will stop texting me and sending inappropriate pictures and my Monday will be complete
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that's not Brett Farves junk in those texts? Training camps started and he may be reminiscing old times!
Click to expand...


Nope, definitely Ahabs
Please don't ask me how I know.......... 

[youtube]oOgv-UuTgac[/youtube]


----------



## panFried

Hey Bass Addict, do you know what day it is? I'm not even thinking about fender day... It's a lot better than Monday too!

Hint : HOF game is this weekend.


----------



## fender66

Summer colds *SUCK!*


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Hey Bass Addict, do you know what day it is? I'm not even thinking about fender day... It's a lot better than Monday too!
> 
> Hint : HOF game is this weekend.



Lmao!! I smell what you are cooking. Busy day today, ill get on it first thing in the AM


----------



## Buddychrist

Grandmothers funeral is on Sunday and I can't make the trip to Nc because my back is in a knot. 

Some relatives will be talking crap but in the end I took care of her every day, hand and foot for six months. I believe that means allot more than just showing up to see her being put in the ground and holding out my hand for a paycheck. Some people have no friggin family values anymore.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324601#p324601 said:


> Buddychrist » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]Grandmothers funeral is on Sunday and I can't make the trip to Nc because my back is in a knot.
> 
> Some relatives will be talking crap but in the end I took care of her every day, hand and foot for six months. I believe that means allot more than just showing up to see her being put in the ground and holding out my hand for a paycheck. Some people have no friggin family values anymore.



Prayers for Grandma and family...and your back too. [-o<


----------



## BassAddict

Love to eat turkey!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=324616#p324616 said:


> BassAddict » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]Love to eat turkey!



FINALLY....something I agree with from BA.


----------



## wihil

BEST FENDERDAY EVA!!!!!!!!!!!!

1) Played hookie from work to go fish - BOOYA!

2) Took the tinny over to Lake Michigan - OHHHHH YEEEAHHHHH

3) Caught a 28" Laker on walleye gear, because it's what I had... :lol: Like a boss, sir.


Got some weird looks from the charter boys, but when your boat's the same size as their beam width....


----------



## BassAddict

Ahhhhhhh, The warming glow of football!!! Where have you been my friend?


----------



## fender66

What day is it boys and girls! (the girls reference is mostly for BA, but with love) :lol: 

It's

*FENDERDAY!!!!!*


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> What day is it boys and girls! (the girls reference is mostly for BA, but with love) :lol:
> 
> It's
> 
> *FENDERDAY!!!!!*



You like me
YOU REALLY LIKE ME!!!


I still hate Fenderday 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
And Christmas
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
I reaaaaaaaaaaally hate kittens...........


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325438#p325438 said:


> BassAddict » 59 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What day is it boys and girls! (the girls reference is mostly for BA, but with love) :lol:
> 
> It's
> 
> *FENDERDAY!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like me
> YOU REALLY LIKE ME!!!
> 
> 
> I still hate Fenderday
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> And Christmas
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I reaaaaaaaaaaally hate kittens...........
Click to expand...



You mean like this one?


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> You mean like this one?



Is that your cat?


----------



## Captain Ahab

I would shave that cat and use it for shark bait!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325447#p325447 said:


> BassAddict » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your cat?
Click to expand...


Used to be my daughter's. It had a massive heart attack and died instantly at the age of just over one year old.

Very odd and creepy thing too. Happened while I was giving it a treat.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325449#p325449 said:


> fender66 » Fri Aug 09, 2013 2:11 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325447#p325447 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your cat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Used to be my daughter's. It had a massive heart attack and died instantly at the age of just over one year old.
> 
> Very odd and creepy thing too. Happened while I was giving it a treat.
Click to expand...



Can you give BassAddict a treat?


----------



## catmansteve

You guys crack me up. Whenever I'm having a tough day, I read this thread and think "it could be worse, I could be Bass Addict"


----------



## BassAddict

catmansteve said:


> You guys crack me up. Whenever I'm having a tough day, I read this thread and think "it could be worse, I could be Bass Addict"



Receiving a kitten as a present on a Friday Christmas is less painful than your post! 

:-(


----------



## Captain Ahab

CatManSteve you are my new hero!


----------



## fender66

Guys.....check your mail in a few days.

*TREATS FOR EVERYONE* :roll: :twisted: :roll: :twisted: :roll: :twisted: 

Care of BA and Ahab.


----------



## Buddychrist

Captain Ahab said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325449#p325449 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Fri Aug 09, 2013 2:11 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325447#p325447 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> Is that your cat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used to be my daughter's. It had a massive heart attack and died instantly at the age of just over one year old.
> 
> Very odd and creepy thing too. Happened while I was giving it a treat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give BassAddict a treat?
Click to expand...


Oh my lord

Hands down the funniest thing I have ever heard!!!!


----------



## Buddychrist

In other news once again rain in Florida for the 86th day in a row.


----------



## wihil

I don't get it.

I water my boat every chance I can get, but it's not growing.

I must be doing something wrong, the garden's off the charts..... :-k


----------



## Buddychrist

Wihil have you checked the PH levels of the soil?

Might need a little mushroom compost to get it going.


----------



## Jim

Rumor is that there will be a Bacon flavored Doritos coming out soon!


----------



## fender66

> Rumor is that there will be a Bacon flavored Doritos coming out soon!


----------



## wihil

I'm normally against the rampant abuse of pseudo bacon product.

But those sound awesome. NOMNOMNOMNOMNOM

=P~


----------



## BassAddict

Ahab just tried to throw a bucket of crabs on my lap. He is evil! :evil:


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## Captain Ahab

HAPPY FENDER DAY EBERERWON


----------



## BassAddict

Down with Fender Friday up with bubbles!


----------



## wihil

RE-RE-RE-RE-*REPOWER*!!!!!

Doubled my HP, now to test it out - hopefully we make plane now... :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am free of the evil that is BassAddict! 


Must scrub and scrub but never get clean now!


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326588#p326588 said:


> Captain Ahab » Mon Aug 19, 2013 10:57 am[/url]"]I am free of the evil that is BassAddict!
> 
> 
> Must scrub and scrub but never get clean now!



[youtube]M1ypn0y32Ac[/youtube]


----------



## SumDumGuy

My CPU fan seems to be messing up. Guess I should remove the dirt clods.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am working ion teh new boat and a bike (canal cruiser) this weekend.

Need to get a GPS / Sonar unit for the new boat - thinking of upgrading the old one and transferring it over


Side scan or something cool for me!


----------



## wihil

Rough Fenderday for me.

BIL sent my phone in the drink.
Put a big ol' treble through my thumb. (they are even more of a PITA to push through I found out)
BIL horsed a NICE walleye at the boat so I couldn't get the net under her in time and we lost it.
New motor took a crap, it's headed for the shop shortly.

Only thing I'm miffed about is the phone, I have a feeling there's gonna be a LOT of calls this weekend than will go unanswered.

What a mess. Still beats working.


----------



## Captain Ahab

FENDERDAY is over until next week 

I am sad


----------



## gillhunter

I don't remember this being on my school supply list.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327226#p327226 said:


> gillhunter » 49 minutes ago[/url]"]I don't remember this being on my school supply list.



LIKE


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327211#p327211 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 05:43[/url]"]FENDERDAY is over until next week
> 
> I am sad



Ditto. Fighting a sinus infection that nearly put me in the hospital. Didn't get to enjoy Fenderday this week.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Hope your noise gets better Fender - I am sure Bassaddict caused your infection

He does that


----------



## BigTerp

Rain rain go away, I *NEED* to work on my boat today!!!!!


----------



## Buddychrist

My wife and son's 8 week old teacup chihuahua had a seizure and died in a coma on the way to the emergency UF Vet.

Gotta tell y'all its been one Rough year.


----------



## BassAddict

Finally got a good pic of my Bargaintown lake tank


----------



## panFried

Now you need to start a thread choosing which fish/crawdad gets eaten first! 

Looks really nice!


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328156#p328156 said:


> panFried » Mon Sep 02, 2013 9:06 am[/url]"]Now you need to start a thread choosing which fish/crawdad gets eaten first!
> 
> Looks really nice!



Thanks!

So far nobody has shown interest in eating crayfish guy (he walks around like he owns the place). I did lose a few Bass when i first set it up because I wasn't feeding them enough. From there I culled a few of the more aggressive fish (namely a sunny that killed more feeders then he ate) :evil:. The tank now is well balanced, with no signs of fish looking to eat each other.

it includes:
1 crayfish (store bought)
1 bluegill
2 bass (hopefully male & female)
3 perch
A few snails (the biggest I scored kyacking)
2 catfish
1 plecko (store bought to clean glass)
1 cichlid (found in a bag of feeders!)
A few dozen freshwater clams


----------



## panFried

Nice! Tank looks really good BA!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328151#p328151 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 08:49[/url]"]Finally got a good pic of my Bargaintown lake tank



Can't believe I'm saying this, but I like it. Can I come fish in it?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Wait until bait gets scarce for late season stripers - I know where there is a whole tank just waiting for me


----------



## BassAddict

Ahab and Fender are both banned from the great state of NJ!


----------



## BassAddict

Just thinking, today is a Tuesday that feels like a Monday.
Does that mean its BassAddict Tuesday!!!!! :-k


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328267#p328267 said:


> BassAddict » 29 minutes ago[/url]"]Just thinking, today is a Tuesday that feels like a Monday.
> Does that mean its BassAddict Tuesday!!!!! :-k



Sure...go ahead. You can have it. I certainly don't want it!


----------



## wihil

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328226#p328226 said:


> Captain Ahab » 02 Sep 2013, 21:39[/url]"]Wait until bait gets scarce for late season stripers - I know where there is a whole tank just waiting for me



Did someone say "stripers"? \/ \/ \/ 







Where do I park the car? I'll be there with coffee and a great attitude! What's a poor guy from WI to do?!



Grumble, guess I'll head to the big lake and go chase salmon....


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328433#p328433 said:


> wihil » Wed Sep 04, 2013 10:12 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328226#p328226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » 02 Sep 2013, 21:39[/url]"]Wait until bait gets scarce for late season stripers - I know where there is a whole tank just waiting for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say "stripers"? \/ \/ \/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I park the car? I'll be there with coffee and a great attitude! What's a poor guy from WI to do?!
> 
> 
> 
> Grumble, guess I'll head to the big lake and go chase salmon....
Click to expand...



MONTAUK!


----------



## BassAddict

Finally, a day that can rival BassAddict Mondays.... 
Fooosball Sunday!!!


----------



## wihil

I changed my background at work to a ZeeBaaS reel overlaying a Striper at work.

Dude saw it and asked me what it was, all I could do was longingly say "You just don't understand........"


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328981#p328981 said:


> wihil » Tue Sep 10, 2013 10:46 pm[/url]"]I changed my background at work to a ZeeBaaS reel overlaying a Striper at work.
> 
> Dude saw it and asked me what it was, all I could do was longingly say "You just don't understand........"





You really need to come visit us this fall!


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328981#p328981 said:


> wihil » 10 Sep 2013 11:46 pm[/url]"]I changed my background at work to a ZeeBaaS reel overlaying a Striper at work.
> 
> Dude saw it and asked me what it was, all I could do was longingly say "You just don't understand........"



:LOL2: no kidding!


----------



## Buddychrist

The crossbow is dialed in tight putting 3-4" groups at 85 yards! My wife is doing a baby shower on the opening day of hunting season so I can't hunt all day but in sure a few hours at lunch won't hurt me too much. I just hope it rains on Saturday to better my odds!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329095#p329095 said:


> Buddychrist » Wed Sep 11, 2013 11:24 pm[/url]"]The crossbow is dialed in tight putting 3-4" groups at 85 yards! My wife is doing a baby shower on the opening day of hunting season so I can't hunt all day but in sure a few hours at lunch won't hurt me too much. I just hope it rains on Saturday to better my odds!




What type of cross bow? Do you use a scope or open sights?

What have you shot with it?

Do you have any pics?

Think it would be capable of taking down one of the BIG PA deer that are in my backyard eating my plants? These are over 200 lbs


----------



## BassAddict

Buddychrist said:


> The crossbow is dialed in tight putting 3-4" groups at 85 yards! My wife is doing a baby shower on the opening day of hunting season so I can't hunt all day but in sure a few hours at lunch won't hurt me too much. I just hope it rains on Saturday to better my odds!



I got rabbits in my backyard that are reproducing like rabbits! Will it take a few of them out. :-D


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329181#p329181 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 08:49[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crossbow is dialed in tight putting 3-4" groups at 85 yards! My wife is doing a baby shower on the opening day of hunting season so I can't hunt all day but in sure a few hours at lunch won't hurt me too much. I just hope it rains on Saturday to better my odds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got rabbits in my backyard that are reproducing like rabbits! Will it take a few of them out. :-D
Click to expand...


Just buy yourself a "Have a heart" trap, then you can drown em, skin em, and freeze em. When you get a few saved up, you can make a tasty stew!


----------



## BassAddict

one100grand said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329181#p329181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Today, 08:49[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crossbow is dialed in tight putting 3-4" groups at 85 yards! My wife is doing a baby shower on the opening day of hunting season so I can't hunt all day but in sure a few hours at lunch won't hurt me too much. I just hope it rains on Saturday to better my odds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got rabbits in my backyard that are reproducing like rabbits! Will it take a few of them out. :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just buy yourself a "Have a heart" trap, then you can drown em, skin em, and freeze em. When you get a few saved up, you can make a tasty stew!
Click to expand...


I prefer my rabbit stew with a tad bit more cruelty!


----------



## Buddychrist

BassAddict said:


> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crossbow is dialed in tight putting 3-4" groups at 85 yards! My wife is doing a baby shower on the opening day of hunting season so I can't hunt all day but in sure a few hours at lunch won't hurt me too much. I just hope it rains on Saturday to better my odds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got rabbits in my backyard that are reproducing like rabbits! Will it take a few of them out. :-D
Click to expand...


The trick is to slow down your arrows. These broadheads will stop on impact and if you miss the little fingers grab the ground and make the arrow stand straight up for easy retrieval. Just google small game broadheads and you will find a ton of them. This one is from muzzy.

https://i.imgur.com/9jr70Wr.png

For some reason its not letting me imbed the photo from my tapatalk app, mods help me out on this one!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329201#p329201 said:


> Buddychrist » Fri Sep 13, 2013 11:51 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddychrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The crossbow is dialed in tight putting 3-4" groups at 85 yards! My wife is doing a baby shower on the opening day of hunting season so I can't hunt all day but in sure a few hours at lunch won't hurt me too much. I just hope it rains on Saturday to better my odds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got rabbits in my backyard that are reproducing like rabbits! Will it take a few of them out. :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The trick is to slow down your arrows. These broadheads will stop on impact and if you miss the little fingers grab the ground and make the arrow stand straight up for easy retrieval. Just google small game broadheads and you will find a ton of them. This one is from muzzy.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/9jr70Wr.png
> 
> For some reason its not letting me imbed the photo from my tapatalk app, mods help me out on this one!
Click to expand...


Ever shoot rabbits with that bow?


----------



## Buddychrist

Not yet, I have been dialing it in for deer season. After bow season is up and it cools off ill go after my squirrels and rabbits. But for now I'm dialed in for rage mechanical broadheads.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329206#p329206 said:


> Buddychrist » Fri Sep 13, 2013 12:03 pm[/url]"]Not yet, I have been dialing it in for deer season. After bow season is up and it cools off ill go after my squirrels and rabbits. But for now I'm dialed in for rage mechanical broadheads.



=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

What error message are you getting when you try and post photos? 


Maybe we should start an all cross bow thread?


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict was gonna have lunch with me yesterday - Wheewwwwwww


He is not a nice person

Bann Him please


----------



## panFried

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict was gonna have lunch with me yesterday - Wheewwwwwww
> 
> 
> He is not a nice person
> 
> Bann Him please


Please elaborate, don't keep us hanging!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329330#p329330 said:


> panFried » Sun Sep 15, 2013 12:59 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict was gonna have lunch with me yesterday - Wheewwwwwww
> 
> 
> He is not a nice person
> 
> Bann Him please
> 
> 
> 
> Please elaborate, don't keep us hanging!
Click to expand...


So I live in PA and BA is in NJ


I went to NJ yesterday to visit family - send BA a text to meet me for lnch

He asks where - I tell him anywhere he wants - I would buy (which is a given as BA is SUPER DOOPER cheap anyway) 


He then says he needs to go to the lake (now get this) not to fish - but to watch other people fish - and he would let me know


After waiting (and getting very hungry) for a few hours without any definite location to buy BA lunch I left


Typical bad BA behavior

Bann him please!


----------



## panFried

Well I can't ban the Tinboat FFL Commish, but that was pretty low.


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329330#p329330 said:


> panFried » Sun Sep 15, 2013 11:59 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict was gonna have lunch with me yesterday - Wheewwwwwww
> 
> 
> He is not a nice person
> 
> Bann Him please
> 
> 
> 
> Please elaborate, don't keep us hanging!
Click to expand...


And now for the real story.........

Ahab texted me a line that he and fish devil were going to fish lake Audrey

I pointed out he was lying since Fish Devil was fishing Bargaintown with his club.

Ahab continued his lies with saying he was meeting him after 3 at Audrey

Sniffing out more lies I went about my day.

I was waiting at the Lake for the weight in when he finally admitted he was in Williamstown and wanted to do lunch...........

When I did not drop what I was doing to do lunch he got grumpy and went home.

True story


----------



## Captain Ahab

No one will buy your trumped up story BA - go fishing


----------



## fender66

First place in Tournament at Table Rock Lake this weekend.

Pics and story to come later when I have a little more time.

WooHoo!


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> First place in Tournament at Table Rock Lake this weekend.
> 
> Pics and story to come later when I have a little more time.
> 
> WooHoo!


Congrats! Can't wait to here the scoop!


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329412#p329412 said:


> fender66 » Mon Sep 16, 2013 7:01 am[/url]"]First place in Tournament at Table Rock Lake this weekend.
> 
> Pics and story to come later when I have a little more time.
> 
> WooHoo!



=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> Team Fender for the win!!! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329419#p329419 said:


> BassAddict » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329412#p329412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Mon Sep 16, 2013 7:01 am[/url]"]First place in Tournament at Table Rock Lake this weekend.
> 
> Pics and story to come later when I have a little more time.
> 
> WooHoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> Team Fender for the win!!! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>
Click to expand...


Wow....BA, with a heart? What's happening?

Oh wait...I know. It's Bass Addict Monday.

Thanks...that means a LOT coming from you. :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329419#p329419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329412#p329412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Mon Sep 16, 2013 7:01 am[/url]"]First place in Tournament at Table Rock Lake this weekend.
> 
> Pics and story to come later when I have a little more time.
> 
> WooHoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> Team Fender for the win!!! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow....BA, with a heart? What's happening?
> 
> Oh wait...I know. It's Bass Addict Monday.
> 
> Thanks...that means a LOT coming from you. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Its BassAddict Monday which makes me happy plus i like seeing the lil guy win and it don't get much smaller than Team Fender :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fender is the Man!


Be like Fender


----------



## BassAddict

Ditched the bass and blue gill before it gets cold as I was not looking forward to feeding them all winter. I think my new addition will do just fine, first thing he did when i put him in the tank was establish his dominance by chasing the cichlid and reclaiming the perches territory as his own! Go Puff Daddy!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329462#p329462 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 14:31[/url]"]Fender is the Man!
> 
> 
> Be like Fender



NOOOOOO......DON'T BE LIKE FENDER....it's a tough job to be this great. You'll burn out fast if you're not used to the greatness.

Aspiring to be like Fender is good enough.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I aspire to be like Fender!

He can dunk!

He can break tackles and kick field goals at over 60 yards!

His fastball is in triple digits!

He shoots! HE SCORES!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=301200#p301200 said:


> Captain Ahab » Thu Feb 21, 2013 10:59 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days I'll be at the Classic, Wish I was there now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender - you are a Classic - it wishes it could be with you !
> 
> 
> BassAddict - well he is classic as well just remove the CL and IC
Click to expand...


----------



## BassAddict

Go to cape cod Ahab... 
Do not return!


----------



## panFried

Captain Ahab said:


> I aspire to be like Fender!
> 
> He can dunk!
> 
> He can break tackles and kick field goals at over 60 yards!
> 
> His fastball is in triple digits!
> 
> He shoots! HE SCORES!


DANG Fender, are you kin to Bo Jackson! Why didn't you tell us? I think Fisher or Matheny can use a guy like you.


----------



## fender66

I love all my people!

Well...some of them, I just like....

Well....some of those, I tolerate....

Oh Shit....never mind. I was trying to include BA, but I just can't. :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> I love all my people!
> 
> Well...some of them, I just like....
> 
> Well....some of those, I tolerate....
> 
> Oh s**t....never mind. I was trying to include BA, but I just can't. :mrgreen:



I am a Chris Fender guy!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329599#p329599 said:


> BassAddict » Tue Sep 17, 2013 11:45 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all my people!
> 
> Well...some of them, I just like....
> 
> Well....some of those, I tolerate....
> 
> Oh s**t....never mind. I was trying to include BA, but I just can't. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Chris Fender guy!
Click to expand...


----------



## bcbouy

well.the wife and I are taking a long weekend to go TROUT fishing this weekend before we pack away the camper for the fall/winter. salmon/steelhead next.


----------



## Bronzbackhunter

Went to work today, wish i went fishing.


----------



## BassAddict

Been living in Jersey since April and just discovered we get NFL Network... DUDE, SWEET!!!! :grin:


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329987#p329987 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 15:43[/url]"]Been living in Jersey since April and just discovered we get NFL Network... DUDE, SWEET!!!! :grin:



You've been thinking all you had was the Cartoon Network....weren't you.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329987#p329987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Today, 15:43[/url]"]Been living in Jersey since April and just discovered we get NFL Network... DUDE, SWEET!!!! :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been thinking all you had was the Cartoon Network....weren't you.
Click to expand...


Until now that and nick was all I thought we had


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Three days until Guntersville.


----------



## shaggs

Hmmmmmmm Bacon,eggs and beans for breakfast followed by eight script pills and washed down with a double strength black coffee
I love Mondays


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330012#p330012 said:


> S&MFISH » Yesterday, 03:20[/url]"]Three days until Guntersville.



Oh yeah!...

You going to be there Steve?


----------



## panFried

shaggs said:


> Hmmmmmmm Bacon,eggs and beans for breakfast followed by eight script pills and washed down with a double strength black coffee
> I love Mondays


Mmmmm that's a good English breakfast minus the meds. I choked down a couple kashi bars... Like eating bark with a little honey


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330162#p330162 said:


> fender66 » Yesterday, 07:37[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330012#p330012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> S&MFISH » Yesterday, 03:20[/url]"]Three days until Guntersville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!...
> 
> You going to be there Steve?
Click to expand...


Yes,I will be there, Chris. Margaret and I are leaving tomorrow night. Should be there early(sun-up)Thursday. Have a nice place to stay,a few miles from Guntersville, just off the main lake. 5 days of fun in Hawg Heaven.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330317#p330317 said:


> S&MFISH » 47 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330162#p330162 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Yesterday, 07:37[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330012#p330012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> S&MFISH » Yesterday, 03:20[/url]"]Three days until Guntersville.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!...
> 
> You going to be there Steve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes,I will be there, Chris. Margaret and I are leaving tomorrow night. Should be there early(sun-up)Thursday. Have a nice place to stay,a few miles from Guntersville, just off the main lake. 5 days of fun in Hawg Heaven.
Click to expand...


JEALOUS BIG TIME!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Made it through BAss Addict day without hearing from BassAddict - iT IS A GOOD WEEK ALREADY!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> Made it through BAss Addict day without hearing from BassAddict - iT IS A GOOD WEEK ALREADY!



My bad, I will make up for it today :twisted:


----------



## HANGEYE

BIG change coming for me. At 61, I have to leave manufactureing because the old body can't keep up anymore. Looking at getting a CDL so all I have to do is drive. I hope I can find a local job so I can be home night and weekends.


----------



## Buddychrist

Been dieting for 6 days and I'm already 16lbs down. Shooting for 175 before Christmas!


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## fender66

That hurts my back just looking at it!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


>



Hey you stole my motivational poster...... :evil:


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330509#p330509 said:


> fender66 » Thu Sep 26, 2013 2:56 pm[/url]"]That hurts my back just looking at it!



That is not what bassaddict said!


----------



## Buddychrist

Well the bolt that holds the handle in on my rope crank for my crossbow busted while I was cranking it with the cam disengaged (silent because of a deer in sight) and turned my rope cocker into 175lbs of force airplane propeller/meat grinder and my hand and portion of my arm ended up being dinner.

Could use stitches if I wanted them but ill live with a little superglue, Barnett has the parts already heading my way overnighted. 

I ALMOST put one in the freezer.


----------



## fender66

Anyone know what day it is?


----------



## Captain Ahab

FenderDay plus one and the natives grow restless


I smell Bass Addict and it is not pleasant at all


----------



## Buddychrist

I think my sweet potatoes are growing pretty good, anymore and I'm not gonna have a greenhouse.


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## BobbyR

Pittsburgh Pirates are actually in the playoffs this year. Can't wait for Tuesday!!!!!! [-o< =D> =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330838#p330838 said:


> BobbyR » Mon Sep 30, 2013 11:08 am[/url]"]Pittsburgh Pirates are actually in the playoffs this year. Can't wait for Tuesday!!!!!! [-o< =D> =D>




Go Buccos!


----------



## one100grand

I know we are a no politics forum, but I can't help voice my disdain that our leaders can't be adult enough to agree on solutions.


I always try to be an optimist, so my own personal silver lining is that I'll run into less traffic during rush hour locally while the gov't is shut down.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330929#p330929 said:


> one100grand » Tue Oct 01, 2013 9:11 am[/url]"]I know we are a no politics forum, but I can't help voice my disdain that our leaders can't be adult enough to agree on solutions.
> 
> 
> I always try to be an optimist, so my own personal silver lining is that I'll run into less traffic during rush hour locally while the gov't is shut down.




ha!


----------



## BobbyR

I was stationed at Ft. Belvoir and spent a lot of time in D.C. I can't imagine light traffic. 

I'd rather be an elephant than a donkey!!! Wanted to use a different word for a donkey :mrgreen: 
That's all I have to say about that


----------



## panFried

Don't you just hate when you lock yourself out of the house! At least I can feel a little sense of pride that I can't get back into it. Doh!


----------



## BobbyR

keep it going Bucco's


----------



## panFried

Enjoy the night BobbyR and Ahab, cuz the bucco's stop here!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331013#p331013 said:


> panFried » Yesterday, 22:33[/url]"]Enjoy the night BobbyR and Ahab, cuz the bucco's stop here!



+10


----------



## Captain Ahab

Pirates and Cardinals played 19 times this year


Pirates 10 wins

Cardinals 9 wins

Tough loss for the Cardinals to face in the 1st round


----------



## BobbyR

21 years in the waiting.


----------



## PSG-1

As a charter member of the vast right wing conspiracy, I, for one, am glad to see the gov't shut down. It's just unfortunate that things like Nat'l Parks are being closed, while the pocket-lining parasites in CONgress, are still getting their paychecks. IMHO, that should have been the *FIRST* expense cut, along with foreign aid.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331030#p331030 said:


> Captain Ahab » 29 minutes ago[/url]"]Pirates and Cardinals played 19 times this year
> 
> 
> Pirates 10 wins
> 
> Cardinals 9 wins
> 
> Tough loss for the Cardinals to face in the 1st round



But.....I do believe the Cardinals won the last 4 games. (I think)

And.....we're coming off a very nice rest since we haven't played for several days. Advantage - Cardinals.


----------



## BassAddict

Baseball YAWN........ Fender and Ahab like it which is proof enough it is lame. Wake me on Thursday, fooseball Sunday, and BAssAddict Monday night!

[youtube]xY0uDyjAFKQ[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331037#p331037 said:


> fender66 » Wed Oct 02, 2013 8:02 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331030#p331030 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » 29 minutes ago[/url]"]Pirates and Cardinals played 19 times this year
> 
> 
> Pirates 10 wins
> 
> Cardinals 9 wins
> 
> Tough loss for the Cardinals to face in the 1st round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But.....I do believe the Cardinals won the last 4 games. (I think)
> 
> And.....we're coming off a very nice rest since we haven't played for several days. Advantage - Cardinals.
Click to expand...



They did win the last 4 - which means that the Bucs are due! And the Cardinals will return to a nice long rest - from next week until April, 2014


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331047#p331047 said:


> Captain Ahab » 40 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331037#p331037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Wed Oct 02, 2013 8:02 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331030#p331030 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » 29 minutes ago[/url]"]Pirates and Cardinals played 19 times this year
> 
> 
> Pirates 10 wins
> 
> Cardinals 9 wins
> 
> Tough loss for the Cardinals to face in the 1st round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But.....I do believe the Cardinals won the last 4 games. (I think)
> 
> And.....we're coming off a very nice rest since we haven't played for several days. Advantage - Cardinals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They did win the last 4 - which means that the Bucs are due! And the Cardinals will return to a nice long rest - from next week until April, 2014
Click to expand...



AND...the *Cardinals* having the "_Best Record in Baseball_" for 2013 doesn't mean a thing either......I guess.






BA....you should walk towards the light. It's much nicer over here.


----------



## BobbyR

Sometimes a rest isn't so good. I'm glad the Pirates are coming in with a winning streak. Pirates just gotta keep playing fundamental baseball. I just hope Alvarez gets his bat going. Pirates are a young team, it would be grate if they made it to the W.S. but if they don't they had a really good season, and I will be disappointed.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Buccos have the best playoff record this year! 


Care to make a small wager Mr. Fender

Or are you all crocodile mouth and tadpole butt?


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331094#p331094 said:


> Captain Ahab » 50 minutes ago[/url]"]Buccos have the best playoff record this year!
> 
> 
> Care to make a small wager Mr. Fender
> 
> Or are you all crocodile mouth and tadpole butt?



I couldbe enticed to care......what do you have in mind?

Loser has to hang a picture of BA in their bedroom? [-X


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331103#p331103 said:


> fender66 » Wed Oct 02, 2013 6:59 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331094#p331094 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » 50 minutes ago[/url]"]Buccos have the best playoff record this year!
> 
> 
> Care to make a small wager Mr. Fender
> 
> Or are you all crocodile mouth and tadpole butt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldbe enticed to care......what do you have in mind?
> 
> Loser has to hang a picture of BA in their bedroom? [-X
Click to expand...



Whooooa I said a bet - not torture 
_
9 out 8 doctors do say that a picture of BA in the bedroom is the best form of contraceptive there is _



Fishing and boating site - how about a lure bet - you tell me your favorite lure and we will bet that!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331109#p331109 said:


> Captain Ahab » Yesterday, 20:11[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331103#p331103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Wed Oct 02, 2013 6:59 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331094#p331094 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » 50 minutes ago[/url]"]Buccos have the best playoff record this year!
> 
> 
> Care to make a small wager Mr. Fender
> 
> Or are you all crocodile mouth and tadpole butt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldbe enticed to care......what do you have in mind?
> 
> Loser has to hang a picture of BA in their bedroom? [-X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whooooa I said a bet - not torture
> _
> 9 out 8 doctors do say that a picture of BA in the bedroom is the best form of contraceptive there is _
> 
> 
> 
> Fishing and boating site - how about a lure bet - you tell me your favorite lure and we will bet that!
Click to expand...


I'm all over this since the "torture" aspect is out of it. My wife would probably leave me if I even suggested bringing a picture of BA into the house.

I'll have to give some thought to my "favorite" bait though. I pitch jigs most of the time. Now that fall is here though....we could keep a BA theme and make it a "jerk" bait. :roll:


----------



## BobbyR

Game starts @ 5 today. Seems like an odd time.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331109#p331109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » Yesterday, 20:11[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331103#p331103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Wed Oct 02, 2013 6:59 pm[/url]"]
> 
> I couldbe enticed to care......what do you have in mind?
> 
> Loser has to hang a picture of BA in their bedroom? [-X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whooooa I said a bet - not torture
> _
> 9 out 8 doctors do say that a picture of BA in the bedroom is the best form of contraceptive there is _
> 
> 
> 
> Fishing and boating site - how about a lure bet - you tell me your favorite lure and we will bet that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife would probably leave me if I even suggested bringing a picture of BA into the house.
Click to expand...


Dont know about that, you'd be surprised. I think Ahabs likes me more than him! :-D


----------



## panFried

BobbyR said:


> Game starts @ 5 today. Seems like an odd time.


That's TV for you. Tomorrow I think it's at 12:07 cst.


----------



## fender66

Now THIS....is funny!

[youtube]FXgokniKNE4[/youtube]


----------



## fender66

Ahab- whats the score?


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> Ahab- whats the score?


Hey Fender... Not only is it FENDER DAY tomorrow but looks like we get .25 cent drinks for 6 or more runs!

Ahab you better wait to response because the Cards just keep scoring...


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fender 


Got the bait Lucky Craft Spazz Jerkbait !

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Lucky_Craft_Spazz_Jerkbait/descpage-LCSPAZZ.html


If the Pirates win (the series) you buy me one


If the Cardinals (the series) win I buy you one


Deal? 


I am already spotting you a game!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331209#p331209 said:


> Captain Ahab » 25 minutes ago[/url]"]Fender
> 
> 
> Got the bait Lucky Craft Spazz Jerkbait !
> 
> https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Lucky_Craft_Spazz_Jerkbait/descpage-LCSPAZZ.html
> 
> 
> If the Pirates win (the series) you buy me one
> 
> 
> If the Cardinals (the series) win I buy you one
> 
> 
> Deal?
> 
> 
> I am already spotting you a game!



DEAL!.....winner picks color of choice.

Oh....and thanks for spotting me that game. We tried to return the favor and gave you 1 pitch to hit.


----------



## BassAddict

Since this bet originated from me and the jerk idea, i get one either way, right! (winner picks the color) :-D


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331215#p331215 said:


> BassAddict » 24 minutes ago[/url]"]Since this bet originated from me and the jerk idea, i get one either way, right! (winner picks the color) :-D



AHAB....did you hear something? Might have been the wind. Like breaking wind.


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331229#p331229 said:


> fender66 » Fri Oct 04, 2013 5:44 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331215#p331215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 24 minutes ago[/url]"]Since this bet originated from me and the jerk idea, i get one either way, right! (winner picks the color) :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHAB....did you hear something? Might have been the wind. Like breaking wind.
Click to expand...


yeahhhh wellllllll............................... ITS FENDER FRIDAY AND *I DO NOT CARE!!*


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331236#p331236 said:


> BassAddict » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331229#p331229 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Fri Oct 04, 2013 5:44 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331215#p331215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 24 minutes ago[/url]"]Since this bet originated from me and the jerk idea, i get one either way, right! (winner picks the color) :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHAB....did you hear something? Might have been the wind. Like breaking wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeahhhh wellllllll............................... ITS FENDER FRIDAY AND *I DO NOT CARE!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331229#p331229 said:


> fender66 » Fri Oct 04, 2013 6:44 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331215#p331215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 24 minutes ago[/url]"]Since this bet originated from me and the jerk idea, i get one either way, right! (winner picks the color) :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHAB....did you hear something? Might have been the wind. Like breaking wind.
Click to expand...



Look - all you need to know is that my team in a Pennsylvania team and yours is located outside the actual USA in Misery


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331244#p331244 said:


> Captain Ahab » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331229#p331229 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Fri Oct 04, 2013 6:44 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331215#p331215 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 24 minutes ago[/url]"]Since this bet originated from me and the jerk idea, i get one either way, right! (winner picks the color) :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHAB....did you hear something? Might have been the wind. Like breaking wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look - all you need to know is that my team in a Pennsylvania team and yours is located outside the actual USA in Misery
Click to expand...


I'll keep that in mind....

I just wish I could hear the game today. It's blocked at work and I even work for one of the owners of the Cardinals. Big Brother at its finest.

Game will probably be over by the time I get off work. Sigh. #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 » Fri Oct 04 said:


> I'll keep that in mind....
> 
> I just wish I could hear the game today. It's blocked at work and I even work for one of the owners of the Cardinals. Big Brother at its finest.
> 
> Game will probably be over by the time I get off work. Sigh. #-o



Do not worry about listing to the Cardinals lose - worry about how fast you and ship me my new lure!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331267#p331267 said:


> Captain Ahab » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 » Fri Oct 04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep that in mind....
> 
> I just wish I could hear the game today. It's blocked at work and I even work for one of the owners of the Cardinals. Big Brother at its finest.
> 
> Game will probably be over by the time I get off work. Sigh. #-o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not worry about listing to the Cardinals lose - worry about how fast you and ship me my new lure!
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Assuming you do win (a long shot I know)....you do realize that these lures don't come in a hot pink color.....don't you?


----------



## BobbyR

fender66,
Bet you're glad you couldn't hear the game LOL.


----------



## BassAddict

*I WIN!!!!!*

[youtube]thE-d0B0loA[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab

I listened to the 1st 6 innings and then had to get on the boat to fish


Each bass i caught a named after a Cardinal

Unfortunately for the girls from St. Louis I managed 10 so I killed the relief pitcher as well - 


Carlos Beltran was 1st to go into the fish box OH WELL

Quickly followed by the rest of team. - Guess which one is Adams? 

So here we have the 2013 St. Louis Girlie Birds - DEAD DEAD DEAD

M. Carpenter, 2B
C. Beltran, RF
M. Holliday, LF
M. Adams, 1B
Y. Molina, C
J. Jay, CF
D. Freese, 3B
D. Descalso, SS
L. Lynn, P


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331328#p331328 said:


> BobbyR » Today, 09:41[/url]"]fender66,
> Bet you're glad you couldn't hear the game LOL.



That wasn't a game. They were just resting.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Game 3 win for the Pirates tonight


Gonna have to start picking out colors for my new spastic jerk - and for the lure as well!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331393#p331393 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 10:54[/url]"]Game 3 win for the Pirates tonight
> 
> 
> Gonna have to start picking out colors for my new spastic jerk - and for the lure as well!



Tackle warehouse called me today to let me know they are ready to fill Ahab's order for me.

Now that's what I call customer service.


----------



## BobbyR

Pirates have the tenth man in play. Pittsburgh Pirate fans are ready for play off baseball. I believe the Pirates will win both home games. But I could be wrong. Steelers stink this year, Penguins look pretty good. So all the Burg has right now are the Bucco's.


----------



## Captain Ahab

You watchin??????????????? FENDER


Guess Sunday is not Fenderday


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331413#p331413 said:


> Captain Ahab » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]You watchin??????????????? FENDER
> 
> 
> Guess Sunday is not Fenderday



Actually.....I just woke up. From what I can tell...looks like I missed an error and some lucky stuff.
Pirate pitch count is getting up there though and it's still early.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331415#p331415 said:


> fender66 » Sun Oct 06, 2013 4:46 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331413#p331413 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]You watchin??????????????? FENDER
> 
> 
> Guess Sunday is not Fenderday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.....I just woke up. From what I can tell...looks like I missed an error and some lucky stuff.
> Pirate pitch count is getting up there though and it's still early.
Click to expand...



No longer early one more game and the lure is mine (insert evil laugh and hand wringing here)


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331423#p331423 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 19:20[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331415#p331415 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Sun Oct 06, 2013 4:46 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331413#p331413 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]You watchin??????????????? FENDER
> 
> 
> Guess Sunday is not Fenderday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.....I just woke up. From what I can tell...looks like I missed an error and some lucky stuff.
> Pirate pitch count is getting up there though and it's still early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No longer early one more game and the lure is mine (insert evil laugh and hand wringing here)
Click to expand...


Ouch....I think the fat lady just kicked me. She's not singing though.


----------



## BassAddict

Wooohooooo free jerk








Bait
I WIN!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331471#p331471 said:


> BassAddict » Mon Oct 07, 2013 9:48 am[/url]"]Wooohooooo free jerk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bait
> I WIN!



You are not invited to the Jerk Bait Party! 


Back to your room - ALONE!


----------



## Captain Ahab

One more fish


One more win


Raise the Jolly Roger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## panFried

Captain Ahab said:


> One more fish
> 
> 
> One more win
> 
> 
> Raise the Jolly Roger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Hey I just yelled nice fish Ahab from Missouri! I know you heard it since PA is dead silent right now.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331504#p331504 said:


> panFried » 10 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more fish
> 
> 
> One more win
> 
> 
> Raise the Jolly Roger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I just yelled nice fish Ahab from Missouri! I know you heard it since PA is dead silent right now.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the update Pan.....at work and can't watch the game. Sucks for us working stiffs that they are playing these games during the day! Sucks BIG TIME!


----------



## panFried

Fender... Wacha has a no-no going into the 7th. Score is 2-0.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331508#p331508 said:


> panFried » 10 minutes ago[/url]"]Fender... Wacha has a no-no going into the 7th. Score is 2-0.



The kid deserves it! Especially after his last outing!


----------



## panFried

Nevermind Alvarez just crushed it! 2-1


----------



## panFried

Fender, Cards are going into 9th with 2-1 lead. Yadi gunned down Harrison stealing and Martinez struck out batter. This is it, 3 outs to go.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331512#p331512 said:


> panFried » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]Fender, Cards are going into 9th with 2-1 lead. Yadi gunned down Harrison stealing and Martinez struck out batter. This is it, 3 outs to go.



Thanks for the updates! Appreciate it.

Excuse me...

What's that you say Miss Fat Lady?

That's right....no singing today!


----------



## panFried

in the words of the late Jack Buck, "THATS A WINNER FOLKS!!!"


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331516#p331516 said:


> panFried » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]in the words of the late Jack Buck, "THATS A WINNER FOLKS!!!"




=D> :mrgreen: =D> :mrgreen: =D> :mrgreen: =D> :mrgreen: =D> :mrgreen: =D> :mrgreen: =D> :mrgreen: =D> :mrgreen: =D> :mrgreen: =D> :mrgreen: =D>


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> One more fish
> 
> 
> One more win
> 
> 
> Raise the Jolly Roger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



What fish store did you buy that one at Acrab?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Alright Mr. Fender - ONE MORE GAME for the jerk prize


It is on like Donkey Kong 

LETS GO BUCS!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331596#p331596 said:


> Captain Ahab » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Alright Mr. Fender - ONE MORE GAME for the jerk prize
> 
> 
> It is on like Donkey Kong
> 
> LETS GO BUCS!



It has certainly been a fun ride for sure. I will admit that both teams have had their ups and downs. Yesterday's game (although I didn't see it) was clearly a pitcher's dual. It if wasn't for home runs....neither of us would have been on the board.

*Go Cards!*


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331596#p331596 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Alright Mr. Fender - ONE MORE GAME for the jerk prize
> 
> 
> It is on like Donkey Kong
> 
> LETS GO BUCS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday's game (although I didn't see it) was clearly a pitcher's dual.
> 
> *Go Cards!*
Click to expand...


Other wise known as 9 innings of 2 guys playing catch.......... WHAT FUN!


----------



## shaggs

Looks to be a lovely morning for a goose hunt
Now where is that dog hiding


----------



## panFried

Hey Fender, do you know what today is? That's right; IT'S CARD'S WINNER WEDNESDAYS!!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331663#p331663 said:


> panFried » 17 minutes ago[/url]"]Hey Fender, do you know what today is? That's right; IT'S CARD'S WINNER WEDNESDAYS!!!



Yes it is....and wouldn't you know it....I won't see much of this game either. Today is my 20th wedding anniversary and I'll be out to dinner with the love of my life.

Might be able to catch the tail end. (he says with fingers crossed)

Good luck to you Capt.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331663#p331663 said:


> panFried » Wed Oct 09, 2013 8:00 am[/url]"]Hey Fender, do you know what today is? That's right; IT'S BUCS WINNER WEDNESDAYS!!!





Glad to see you found the light =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331683#p331683 said:


> Captain Ahab » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331663#p331663 said:
> 
> 
> 
> panFried » Wed Oct 09, 2013 8:00 am[/url]"]Hey Fender, do you know what today is? That's right; IT'S BUCS WINNER WEDNESDAYS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you found the light =D> =D> =D> =D>
Click to expand...


Pan.....it looks like Ahab is playing by prison rules!


----------



## panFried

Fender, its ok, Ill let Ahab exercise his right to wishful thinking. After all we know the real meaning behind WINNER WEDNESDAYS in St Louis.

Have fun on your dinner and congrats on the 20th... if your looking its *3-0 STL in 7th*.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331734#p331734 said:


> panFried » 17 minutes ago[/url]"]Fender, its ok, Ill let Ahab exercise his right to wishful thinking. After all we know the real meaning behind WINNER WEDNESDAYS in St Louis.
> 
> Have fun on your dinner and congrats on the 20th... if your looking its *3-0 STL in 7th*.



Oh...I'm home and watching.

Been a full evening. Remarried my wife of 20 years, nice dinner and now Cardinal baseball!

Life is good!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331413#p331413 said:


> Captain Ahab » 06 Oct 2013, 16:31[/url]"]You watchin??????????????? FENDER
> 
> 
> Guess Sunday is not Fenderday




You watching?????????? AHAB


Guess Wednesday IS Fenderday!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Lots of time for golf in Pittsburgh. 'Cause Baseball is OVER!


----------



## one100grand

I feel bad for Pirates fans.




Not too bad since a lot of them are Steelers fans too and know what it's like to have championships. I was really rooting for an A's vs Pirates WS and now it'll probably be something nobody wants to watch - like Cards vs Tigers.


----------



## BassAddict

Fenderday!!! WooHooooooo, this one goes out to you buddy!!! 

[youtube]VFPfyqdXSBA[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fender wears the same white pants while fishing!


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## one100grand

It's way too early in the day for white pants...


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331849#p331849 said:


> one100grand » Fri Oct 11, 2013 8:13 am[/url]"]It's way too early in the day for white pants...



Its never too early for white pants!!

Hawt!


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## panFried

What a GREAT DAY for Missouri (St Louis) sports! Mizzou, Cardinals, and Blues big winners today. Let's all enjoy it before the Rams play tomorrow!


----------



## Captain Ahab

It is BassAddict Monday - go back to bed and wait for Tuesday!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=331835#p331835 said:


> BassAddict » 11 Oct 2013, 07:26[/url]"]Fenderday!!! WooHooooooo, this one goes out to you buddy!!!
> 
> [youtube]VFPfyqdXSBA[/youtube]



They use my best dance moves!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332039#p332039 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 10:44[/url]"]It is BassAddict Monday - go back to bed and wait for Tuesday!



Wish I had!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fender - your winnings are on the way - Had to have them shipped to me 1st and then will send them to you

BassAddict is signing the photo for your bedroom!


Lure is here - mailing to Mr. Fender tomorrow! 


Looks spazzy


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332110#p332110 said:


> Captain Ahab » 48 minutes ago[/url]"]Fender - your winnings are on the way - Had to have them shipped to me 1st and then will send them to you
> 
> BassAddict is signing the photo for your bedroom!



WooHoo.....

After the way they played last night....I'm surprised they are where they are.

Anyone want a photo for their bedroom. Signed by BassAddict? I don't think I can allow that in my house. :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Humpty Hump Hump DAY!


----------



## redbug

heel pain sucks... but it really sucks when you have spent a month in a cast that was supposed to help only to still have the pain when the cast is removed!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332210#p332210 said:


> redbug » Wed Oct 16, 2013 11:30 am[/url]"]heel pain sucks... but it really sucks when you have spent a month in a cast that was supposed to help only to still have the pain when the cast is removed!!!



Damn RedBug - you need to fish!


----------



## redbug

I havent been out since mid Aug. I am out of work on short term with strict orders to stay off my foot. i am dying not being able to get out.


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332213#p332213 said:


> redbug » 16 Oct 2013 12:43 pm[/url]"]I havent been out since mid Aug. I am out of work on short term with strict orders to stay off my foot. i am dying not being able to get out.




There you are! :beer:

You need an iPad to stay attached to us. :lol:


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332215#p332215 said:


> Jim » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332213#p332213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> redbug » 16 Oct 2013 12:43 pm[/url]"]I havent been out since mid Aug. I am out of work on short term with strict orders to stay off my foot. i am dying not being able to get out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you are! :beer:
> 
> You need an iPad to stay attached to us. :lol:
Click to expand...


LOVE my iPad! But I don't take it fishing.


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332213#p332213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> redbug » 16 Oct 2013 12:43 pm[/url]"]I havent been out since mid Aug. I am out of work on short term with strict orders to stay off my foot. i am dying not being able to get out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you are! :beer:
> 
> You need an iPad to stay attached to us. :lol:
Click to expand...


Tinboats giving away free ipads! Can I get one so i can stay more in touch with you guys :-D


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332218#p332218 said:


> BassAddict » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332213#p332213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> redbug » 16 Oct 2013 12:43 pm[/url]"]I havent been out since mid Aug. I am out of work on short term with strict orders to stay off my foot. i am dying not being able to get out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you are! :beer:
> 
> You need an iPad to stay attached to us. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tinboats giving away free ipads! Can I get one so i can stay more in touch with you guys :-D
Click to expand...


NOOOOOOOO.....we don't need BA to stay MORE in touch.

Jim....NOOOOOOOO. [-X


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332218#p332218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you are! :beer:
> 
> You need an iPad to stay attached to us. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinboats giving away free ipads! Can I get one so i can stay more in touch with you guys :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOO.....we don't need BA to stay MORE in touch.
> 
> Jim....NOOOOOOOO. [-X
Click to expand...


Free ipad to stay away!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

If you stay far away I will send you 2 ipads


Heck stop talking and posting and they will even work!


STINKHEAD


----------



## redbug

I thought that someone would have been banned by now!!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332302#p332302 said:


> redbug » Yesterday, 21:55[/url]"]I thought that someone would have been banned by now!!!



Oh he's been banned. Many times.

He has some kind of BA Voodoo or something that prevents it from working.

I also walk with a limp now.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332302#p332302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> redbug » Yesterday, 21:55[/url]"]I thought that someone would have been banned by now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he's been banned. Many times.
> 
> He has some kind of BA Voodoo or something that prevents it from working.
> 
> I also walk with a limp now.
Click to expand...


Lmao!!! The Voodoo is working, soon you should also develop a mighty hair lip!!!


----------



## redbug

I have been supportive of BA and he still nailed me I have been in pain since last feb his is all powerful 
beware the great and powerful BA 

please remove the spell so I can go fishing!!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332347#p332347 said:


> BassAddict » 37 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332302#p332302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> redbug » Yesterday, 21:55[/url]"]I thought that someone would have been banned by now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he's been banned. Many times.
> 
> He has some kind of BA Voodoo or something that prevents it from working.
> 
> I also walk with a limp now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lmao!!! The Voodoo is working, soon you should also develop a mighty hair lip!!!
Click to expand...


thp thththtp pppth he hltth 

Dhpafdfdmthppn!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict you moron - it is Hare (as in rabbit) lip - not hair (as in Jim) lip


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict you moron - it is Hare (as in rabbit) lip - not hair (as in Jim) lip



Awww aint that cute, Ahab is all grumpy with pre wedding jitters!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332110#p332110 said:


> Captain Ahab » Tue Oct 15, 2013 7:17 am[/url]"]Fender - your winnings are on the way - Had to have them shipped to me 1st and then will send them to you
> 
> BassAddict is signing the photo for your bedroom!




Lure is here - mailing to Mr. Fender tomorrow! 


Looks spazzy


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332618#p332618 said:


> Captain Ahab » 13 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332110#p332110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » Tue Oct 15, 2013 7:17 am[/url]"]Fender - your winnings are on the way - Had to have them shipped to me 1st and then will send them to you
> 
> BassAddict is signing the photo for your bedroom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lure is here - mailing to Mr. Fender tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Looks spazzy
Click to expand...


Thanks Ahab. It's a pleasure doing business with you!

GO CARDINALS!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332618#p332618 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » 13 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332110#p332110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » Tue Oct 15, 2013 7:17 am[/url]"]Fender - your winnings are on the way - Had to have them shipped to me 1st and then will send them to you
> 
> BassAddict is signing the photo for your bedroom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lure is here - mailing to Mr. Fender tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Looks spazzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Ahab. It's a pleasure doing business with you!
> 
> GO CARDINALS!
Click to expand...


Good to see Ahab pays at least one of his gambling debits..... 

[youtube]N57SxyxUhTQ[/youtube]


----------



## one100grand

I know there's a lot of Monday complaining that regularly goes on....I love my job - LOVE IT, but I didn't even get the weekend off and I'm staring down the barrel of another long work week. October has flown by and I realized last night that Thanksgiving is only about a month away...where is my life going?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fresh striped bass last night for dinner


I LOVE THE FALL RUN!


----------



## Captain Ahab

The tweeting is dead!


----------



## BassAddict

You ba$terd, you killed Twitter!


----------



## gillhunter

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334299#p334299 said:


> Captain Ahab » 12 minutes ago[/url]"]The tweeting is dead!


Nah, you just haven't cranked on BassAddict enough this week. Maybe he's fishing?


----------



## BassAddict

gillhunter said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334299#p334299 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » 12 minutes ago[/url]"]The tweeting is dead!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you just haven't cranked on BassAddict enough this week. Maybe he's fishing?
Click to expand...


Nope Ahab is paying me to stay away from Tinboats between the hours of 11-6!


----------



## gillhunter

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334305#p334305 said:


> BassAddict » 20 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334299#p334299 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » 12 minutes ago[/url]"]The tweeting is dead!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you just haven't cranked on BassAddict enough this week. Maybe he's fishing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope Ahab is paying me to stay away from Tinboats between the hours of 11-6!
Click to expand...

That's a sweet deal :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

HAPPY FENDERDAY FENDERINO!!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334432#p334432 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 08:05[/url]"]HAPPY FENDERDAY FENDERINO!!!



Thanks man....and a day early too!



Wait.....

What do you want? :|


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334432#p334432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Today, 08:05[/url]"]HAPPY FENDERDAY FENDERINO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man....and a day early too!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.....
> 
> What do you want? :|
Click to expand...


I want nothing more than for you to have a great Fender day! I also move to rename November, Fenvember


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334441#p334441 said:


> BassAddict » 1 minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334432#p334432 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Today, 08:05[/url]"]HAPPY FENDERDAY FENDERINO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man....and a day early too!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.....
> 
> What do you want? :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want nothing more than for you to have a great Fender day! I also move to rename November, Fenvember
Click to expand...


Wow....must be some really good pain pills you're taking.  BUT...I like the new BA.

Fenvember it is too! How cool!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334441#p334441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 1 minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man....and a day early too!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.....
> 
> What do you want? :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want nothing more than for you to have a great Fender day! I also move to rename November, Fenvember
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow....must be some really good pain pills you're taking.  BUT...I like the new BA.
> 
> Fenvember it is too! How cool!
Click to expand...


Nope not drink or drug induced! 
The stars and planets are aligning. 
All is right in the universe. 
Everything is coming up BassAddict!
Which means for me everything will be much much more better.
For everyone else much much worse...


----------



## BassAddict

FENDER FRIDAY!!! ONLY THE BEST DAY EVER :-D BUT WHICH IS BETTER, THE DAY OR THE MAN?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fender is DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa Man!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334504#p334504 said:


> Captain Ahab » 47 minutes ago[/url]"]Fender is DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa Man!



WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!

TODAY IS FENDERDAY!

And I only have to work 16 hours today!

Wait....that sucks!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334504#p334504 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » 47 minutes ago[/url]"]Fender is DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> TODAY IS FENDERDAY!
> 
> And I only have to work 16 hours today!
> 
> Wait....that sucks!
Click to expand...


A 16 hour Fenderfest!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334509#p334509 said:


> BassAddict » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334504#p334504 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » 47 minutes ago[/url]"]Fender is DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa Man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> TODAY IS FENDERDAY!
> 
> And I only have to work 16 hours today!
> 
> Wait....that sucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 16 hour Fenderfest!!
Click to expand...


Hardly a "fest".....I'm sad.


----------



## BassAddict

Rest up FenderFriend! Another wild and crazy Fender Friday is right around the corner!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334970#p334970 said:


> BassAddict » 6 minutes ago[/url]"]Rest up FenderFriend! Another wild and crazy Fender Friday is right around the corner!



Dear God.....do I need it too!


----------



## redbug

today is my Saturday shift work sucks


----------



## one100grand

I believe I fixed my electric smoker last night. Took the whole thing apart and found some corroded wiring; fixed it and got the heating element working again. I haven't used this thing in 5+ years...been too addicted to the BGE, but I'm smoking roughly 60 pounds of meat for Thanksgiving and I just don't have the space in all of my grills to do this without screwing up some timing. I'm doing a test run this weekend on some ribs and pulled pork. I'm excited for Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## redbug

only 117 days til spring


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335054#p335054 said:


> redbug » Today, 10:16[/url]"]only 117 days til spring



This is the best news I've heard for weeks!


----------



## BassAddict

Thanksgiving, such a beautiful and peaceful holiday marred by the emergence of Christmas music. Evilness such as this must be the combined result of Ahab and Fenders black Voodoo magic


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335462#p335462 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 09:47[/url]"]Thanksgiving, such a beautiful and peaceful holiday marred by the emergence of Christmas music. Evilness such as this must be the combined result of Ahab and Fenders black Voodoo magic



Deck the halls with eye of the newt......


Hahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa :twisted:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Have a great day.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335474#p335474 said:


> S&MFISH » 33 minutes ago[/url]"]Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Have a great day.



Same to you Steve...and all my TB friends.


----------



## redbug

people that call and complain on thanksgiving making us have to work when they have had the problem for weeks are a special kind of ALPH HOTEL!!!!!!!!


----------



## gillhunter

I hate cleaning gutters! I'm guess I'm just getting too dang old! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335631#p335631 said:


> gillhunter » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]I hate cleaning gutters! I'm guess I'm just getting too dang old! :LOL2:



Age is a state of mind.....but ditto on the gutters.


----------



## gillhunter

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335632#p335632 said:


> fender66 » Today, 13:55[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335631#p335631 said:
> 
> 
> 
> gillhunter » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]I hate cleaning gutters! I'm guess I'm just getting too dang old! :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age is a state of mind.....but ditto on the gutters.
Click to expand...

At least I found out I can still climb up and down a step ladder 50 times without having a heart attack :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

gillhunter said:


> I hate cleaning gutters! I'm guess I'm just getting too dang old! :LOL2:



Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional!


----------



## redbug

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335632#p335632 said:


> fender66 » Sun Dec 01, 2013 1:55 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335631#p335631 said:
> 
> 
> 
> gillhunter » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]I hate cleaning gutters! I'm guess I'm just getting too dang old! :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age is a state of mind.....but ditto on the gutters.
Click to expand...

I work off a ladder all day so I really hate cleaning gutters I had the gutter helmet installed so I don't have to worry anymore


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335650#p335650 said:


> BassAddict » 59 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate cleaning gutters! I'm guess I'm just getting too dang old! :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional!
Click to expand...


AMEN to that!

BTW....happy BA Monday a day early.


----------



## BassAddict

Paleo Rocks!


----------



## fender66

Put the boat away for the winter today. I'm very sad.


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> Paleo Rocks!


GEEZ BA why did you ruin that steak with that green [email protected]!


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paleo Rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> GEEZ BA why did you ruin that steak with that green [email protected]!
Click to expand...


Green stuff Rocks!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict makes a dry turkey


ARRRRRRRRR!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict makes a dry turkey
> 
> 
> ARRRRRRRRR!



Ahab cooks no turkey, he just eats other peoples food!


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am ready to fish! Wooooo Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## fender66

Is it Fenderday yet?

Dang it's been a long week already.


----------



## Captain Ahab

So long as it is not BassAddict Monday or Redbug Saturday I am happy!


----------



## redbug

everyday should be redbug day!!!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335857#p335857 said:


> redbug » 10 minutes ago[/url]"]everyday should be redbug day!!!!



Impossible.....Fenderday is Every day. Just ask Ahab!


----------



## redbug

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335858#p335858 said:


> fender66 » Wed Dec 04, 2013 5:00 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335857#p335857 said:
> 
> 
> 
> redbug » 10 minutes ago[/url]"]everyday should be redbug day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible.....Fenderday is Every day. Just ask Ahab!
Click to expand...

I know and that kinda stinks!!!!! the world would be a much better place just think wyld stallyns


----------



## Captain Ahab

I think Redbug needs to get out and fish! 



Lets go - nocko is wide open this time of year :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

redbug said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335858#p335858 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Wed Dec 04, 2013 5:00 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335857#p335857 said:
> 
> 
> 
> redbug » 10 minutes ago[/url]"]everyday should be redbug day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible.....Fenderday is Every day. Just ask Ahab!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know and that kinda stinks!!!!! the world would be a much better place just think wyld stallyns
Click to expand...




redbug said:


> everyday should be redbug day!!!!



Redbug Sunday's!!!


----------



## BassAddict

Fender Friday WooHooooooo, lets do this!!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335958#p335958 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 05:36[/url]"]Fender Friday WooHooooooo, lets do this!!!



I'm IN!

We also had our first "blizzard" of the year (barely a dusting to me, but the news is all over it like they've never seen snow). You know...the kind that makes things a little slick for all the amateurs. I can't believe that a little snow causes so much trouble on the roads. They were even about 95% clear!


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335958#p335958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Today, 05:36[/url]"]Fender Friday WooHooooooo, lets do this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm IN!
> 
> We also had our first "blizzard" of the year (barely a dusting to me, but the news is all over it like they've never seen snow). You know...the kind that makes things a little slick for all the amateurs. I can't believe that a little snow causes so much trouble on the roads. They were even about 95% clear!
Click to expand...

HA! Come on Fender you know it's because all the Hoosiers around here never have any tread on their tires nor heaters in their cars. Why yesterday I saw a guy swerving down 44 in sleet and ice with driver window down and his left arm out window with ice scrapper.  that's America's got talent for you! It's not because were bad drivers in MO, we are just idiots!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335975#p335975 said:


> panFried » Today, 09:36[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335958#p335958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Today, 05:36[/url]"]Fender Friday WooHooooooo, lets do this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm IN!
> 
> We also had our first "blizzard" of the year (barely a dusting to me, but the news is all over it like they've never seen snow). You know...the kind that makes things a little slick for all the amateurs. I can't believe that a little snow causes so much trouble on the roads. They were even about 95% clear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA! Come on Fender you know it's because all the Hoosiers around here never have any tread on their tires nor heaters in their cars. Why yesterday I saw a guy swerving down 44 in sleet and ice with driver window down and his left arm out window with ice scrapper.  that's America's got talent for you! It's not because were bad drivers in MO, we are just idiots!
Click to expand...


Not just rednecks Pan. In fact, I think the rednecks are better on the road than the North County idiots. I have to drive through their traffic maze every day to and from work.


----------



## Captain Ahab

What country are you guys from?


----------



## panFried

Captain Ahab said:


> What country are you guys from?


Good ole Middle West of the U.S.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336001#p336001 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 18:24[/url]"]What country are you guys from?



Just far enough away from BA that I can sleep somewhat comfortably at night.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

And I missed all the fun. Got back from Iowa a little after noon,most all was over by then. Did get to see a few idiotic happenings a on I-55 and on Jeffco Blvd. By the way Chris,there was about 2.5-3in at my house when I got home.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336009#p336009 said:


> S&MFISH » 1 minute ago[/url]"]And I missed all the fun. Got back from Iowa a little after noon,most all was over by then. Did get to see a few idiotic happenings a on I-55 and on Jeffco Blvd. By the way Chris,there was about 2.5-3in at my house when I got home.



Hey Steve....you really got the snow. We only had a 1 inch blizzard. But....it's the story of the year on the news.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336007#p336007 said:


> fender66 » Fri Dec 06, 2013 8:11 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336001#p336001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » Today, 18:24[/url]"]What country are you guys from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just far enough away from BA that I can sleep somewhat comfortably at night.
Click to expand...



NEVER let your guard down - he smells the weakness and moves in 


And when I say moves in I mean it - you wake up to a BassAddict wearing your clothes and sleeping on your couch with a howling dog and clown makeup smeared across your carpet you got problems


BIG problems.


Nuff said?


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336014#p336014 said:


> Captain Ahab » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336007#p336007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Fri Dec 06, 2013 8:11 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336001#p336001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » Today, 18:24[/url]"]What country are you guys from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just far enough away from BA that I can sleep somewhat comfortably at night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER let your guard down - he smells the weakness and moves in
> 
> 
> And when I say moves in I mean it - you wake up to a BassAddict wearing your clothes and sleeping on your couch with a howling dog and clown makeup smeared across your carpet you got problems
> 
> 
> BIG problems.
> 
> 
> Nuff said?
Click to expand...


Now that paints an UGLY picture! :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336014#p336014 said:


> Captain Ahab » Fri Dec 06, 2013 8:47 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336007#p336007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Fri Dec 06, 2013 8:11 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336001#p336001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » Today, 18:24[/url]"]What country are you guys from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just far enough away from BA that I can sleep somewhat comfortably at night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER let your guard down - he smells the weakness and moves in
> 
> 
> And when I say moves in I mean it - you wake up to a BassAddict wearing your clothes and sleeping on your couch with a howling dog and clown makeup smeared across your carpet you got problems
> 
> 
> BIG problems.
> 
> 
> Nuff said?
Click to expand...


Ahhhhhh come on Ahab, you know you liked that night
you even admitted it!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Thank goodness for online shopping!


----------



## panFried

Captain Ahab said:


> Thank goodness for online shopping!


AMEN!!! I believe the FedEx man is da true Santa Claus in my house.


----------



## bcbouy

went in to the man cave to watch some victorias secret show last night.THE WIFE HAD THE NERVE TO HANG SOME OF HER STUFF IN MY CLOSET!! threw it all on the bed for her to relocate.this must be nipped in the bud.


----------



## redbug

*WINTER SUCKS *

That's all
thanks for listening


----------



## redbug

oh yeah and ban BA


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336325#p336325 said:


> redbug » Wed Dec 11, 2013 2:45 pm[/url]"]oh yeah and ban BA





YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BassAddict

BA for president!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336395#p336395 said:


> BassAddict » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]BA for president!



President of *WHAT?*


----------



## redbug

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336398#p336398 said:


> fender66 » Thu Dec 12, 2013 12:07 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336395#p336395 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]BA for president!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President of *WHAT?*
Click to expand...

I think he wants to lead the ban BA club we should all vote him in to vote him out 


WINTER STILL SUCKS


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336400#p336400 said:


> redbug » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336398#p336398 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Thu Dec 12, 2013 12:07 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336395#p336395 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]BA for president!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President of *WHAT?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he wants to lead the ban BA club we should all vote him in to vote him out
> 
> 
> WINTER STILL SUCKS
Click to expand...


In that case....BA for President!


----------



## Canoeman

I 2nd the motion.


----------



## BassAddict

Mean, you all are MEAN! :EVIL:


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336417#p336417 said:


> BassAddict » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]Mean, you all are MEAN! :EVIL:



If you don't know what we "mean" then you shouldn't run for president. :roll:


----------



## BassAddict

[youtube]jYa1eI1hpDE[/youtube]


----------



## redbug

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336429#p336429 said:


> BassAddict » Thu Dec 12, 2013 9:08 pm[/url]"][youtube]jYa1eI1hpDE[/youtube]


truer words have never been spoken

oh now he adds content when I posted the screen was blank


----------



## fender66

My eyes and ears are killing me. What next.....Justin Bieber?

I am VERY open to all kinds of music, but I draw the line at Taylor, Justin and Cheeta Girls. :mrgreen:


----------



## redbug

never trust a Politian BAN BA after I quoted him he changes his post in a failed attempt to gain my support


never trust a Politian BAN BA Ban him we say


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> My eyes and ears are killing me. What next.....Justin Bieber?
> 
> I am VERY open to all kinds of music, but I draw the line at Taylor, Justin and Cheeta Girls. :mrgreen:









I sure do enjoy a good Monday!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336609#p336609 said:


> BassAddict » 47 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes and ears are killing me. What next.....Justin Bieber?
> 
> I am VERY open to all kinds of music, but I draw the line at Taylor, Justin and Cheeta Girls. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do enjoy a good Monday!
Click to expand...


I'm all over that prayer!


----------



## BassAddict

Its Friday, Here is what Fender looks like on fridays


----------



## Paul Marx

I hope the wild pigs come out tonight . Bought myself a Raptor 646 night vision scope .


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336909#p336909 said:


> BassAddict » 52 minutes ago[/url]"]Its Friday, Here is what Fender looks like on fridays



And...that's Friday morning!

And...today.....is my last day of work until the 2nd! You should see me now!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Damn - it is Bass Addict Monday already


I vote to ban Mondays!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> Damn - it is Bass Addict Monday already
> 
> 
> I vote to ban Mondays!



Even the Chuck Norris CAN NOT ban the BassAddict!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337027#p337027 said:


> BassAddict » Today, 07:14[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn - it is Bass Addict Monday already
> 
> 
> I vote to ban Mondays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Chuck Norris CAN NOT ban the BassAddict!
Click to expand...


Here we go with the Chuck Norris jokes.......

Chuck Norris and Superman once fought. The loser had to wear his underwear On the outside of his pants


----------



## Captain Ahab

Ahhh BA monday is almost over


Waiting for Wed. and the Fender Friday! 


Merry Christmas all my twisted friends


My wish for Santa - BAN BASADDICT


----------



## redbug

I walked out the front door this morning and there was a horrible smell 
I am wondering if BA is back in the area???


----------



## Captain Ahab

This is IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


Last FenderDay of 2013 




Enjoy it cause it will only last until midnight!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337257#p337257 said:


> Captain Ahab » 57 minutes ago[/url]"]This is IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> 
> Last FenderDay of 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it cause it will only last until midnight!



And I celebrated be taking a nice lo g walk with my wife. Its beautiful and 54 degrees out.


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict missed it


I think he slept through another Friday?


Last Monday of the year around the corner


----------



## redbug

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337309#p337309 said:


> Captain Ahab » Sat Dec 28, 2013 8:47 pm[/url]"]BassAddict missed it
> 
> 
> I think he slept through another Friday?
> 
> 
> Last Monday of the year around the corner


maybe Jim gave us all the one thing we have been asking for,,
A ba free new year!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Last day in 2013 to bann the BA


Come on Jim DO IT!


----------



## redbug

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337536#p337536 said:


> Captain Ahab » Tue Dec 31, 2013 10:41 am[/url]"]Last day in 2013 to bann the BA
> 
> 
> Come on Jim DO IT!


we have Black history month Hispanic history how about making BA history for a month lets give it a try

BAN BA!!!!


----------



## BassAddict

Slappy new years fellows, the banning didn't go so well in 2013 keep trying tho maybe 2014 is your year!!


----------



## BassAddict

Come to think of it, who'd want to ban this guy?




He's a happy fellow!


----------



## fender66

*AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fender66

FIRST FENDER DAY OF 2014!


----------



## fender66

It's *FENDER Friday*.......


----------



## BassAddict

One wonders how Ahab will welch on today's bet.......


----------



## BassAddict

Ahab was foolish enough to bet Against Payton Manning........ I haven't seen decisions this bad since watching PanFried try to play fantasy football!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339078#p339078 said:


> BassAddict » Sun Jan 19, 2014 5:19 pm[/url]"]Ahab was foolish enough to bet Against Payton Manning........ I haven't seen decisions this bad since watching PanFried try to play fantasy football!





We still have another game

Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339078#p339078 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Sun Jan 19, 2014 5:19 pm[/url]"]Ahab was foolish enough to bet Against Payton Manning........ I haven't seen decisions this bad since watching PanFried try to play fantasy football!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have another game
> 
> Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
Click to expand...


I took pity on you and will not double the bet....... Maybe if SF was home, they would have a chance.


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> Ahab was foolish enough to bet Against Payton Manning........ I haven't seen decisions this bad since watching PanFried try to play fantasy football!


For god sakes you beat me by couple points. You got me but it wasn't a slaughter or anything like that. Hey I won the Tinboats monthly contest so in your face BA! 

BTW I would have never bet against "the Peyton Manning"


----------



## fender66

Happy BA Monday!


----------



## fender66

It's FENDER FRIDAY and it's cold.

But it's still FRIDAY!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Happy Fender Friday


Stay warm - eat hot coals!


----------



## BassAddict

My tapatalk screen:




That is one scary scene when you're not ready for it! Nearly choked on my coffee.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340327#p340327 said:


> BassAddict » 27 minutes ago[/url]"]My tapatalk screen:
> 
> 
> 
> That is one scary scene when you're not ready for it! Nearly choked on my coffee.



I have taptalk....don't have a clue what it is. If it's always as scary as your screen appears....I'm not sure I want to know any more. :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

It's Fender Friday. Time to Partay!


----------



## namco

Is it true Polish Lesbians like men ?


----------



## BassAddict

Kick his a$$ Sea Bass!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Another cold day in H... Well,not so much H.., but cold none the less. Wish it would warm up or snow some more. I hate not working.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340984#p340984 said:


> S&MFISH » 30 minutes ago[/url]"]Another cold day in H... Well,not so much H.., but cold none the less. Wish it would warm up or snow some more. I hate not working.



Totally agree...except for the more snow part. I'm READY FOR SPRING! It was a blistering 2 degrees this morning when I left my house.


----------



## bcbouy

we're going to get snow on the wet coast by the end of the week.its been sunny and cold for a while around my area.the ski resorts are really taking a beating this year.very little snow on the coast mountains.


----------



## BassAddict

Want it, need it, mine, mine, mine! [youtube]RatgBGSBZQQ[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab

I think I missed a Fender Friday!


Any open water there Mr. Fender? BA will drive with me I bet :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341241#p341241 said:


> BassAddict » Yesterday, 18:30[/url]"]Want it, need it, mine, mine, mine! [youtube]RatgBGSBZQQ[/youtube]




Very cool :beer:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Snowing again out Cedar Hill way.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341310#p341310 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 12:26[/url]"]I think I missed a Fender Friday!
> 
> 
> Any open water there Mr. Fender? BA will drive with me I bet :LOL2:



It's so cold here that even the water in my bathtub is frozen. Snow again tonight!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341241#p341241 said:


> BassAddict » Yesterday, 17:30[/url]"]Want it, need it, mine, mine, mine! [youtube]RatgBGSBZQQ[/youtube]



Ditto!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341366#p341366 said:


> fender66 » Sun Feb 09, 2014 8:50 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341310#p341310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » Today, 12:26[/url]"]I think I missed a Fender Friday!
> 
> 
> Any open water there Mr. Fender? BA will drive with me I bet :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so cold here that even the water in my bathtub is frozen. Snow again tonight!
Click to expand...



I think I have some mini tip ups for bathtubs. Dig us some bait!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> I think I missed a Fender Friday!
> 
> 
> Any open water there Mr. Fender? BA will drive with me I bet :LOL2:



Ahab road trip
Let's go
Tinboats meet n greet 2014
AT FENDERS PLACE
WHOS WITH US!!!!


----------



## BassAddict

It will be an annual event 
We will call it
FENDER FEST!!! 
celebrate all things Fender


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341405#p341405 said:


> BassAddict » 14 minutes ago[/url]"]It will be an annual event
> We will call it
> FENDER FEST!!!
> celebrate all things Fender



Bring it! 8)


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> It will be an annual event
> We will call it
> FENDER FEST!!!
> celebrate all things Fender


I like it! I can help set up things locally. A little breakfast at the local IHOP and a river run on beautiful lower Merrimec river.


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be an annual event
> We will call it
> FENDER FEST!!!
> celebrate all things Fender
> 
> 
> 
> I like it! I can help set up things locally. A little breakfast at the local IHOP and a river run on beautiful lower Merrimec river.
Click to expand...


Whats to setup? 
I plan to eat Fenders food
Clog his toilets
Molest the local wildlife 
Break his things
Tell inappropriate jokes
Then on the way out take a souvenir to remember him by!!! 
It'll be like a trip to Ahabs place!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341408#p341408 said:


> fender66 » Mon Feb 10, 2014 8:52 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341405#p341405 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 14 minutes ago[/url]"]It will be an annual event
> We will call it
> FENDER FEST!!!
> celebrate all things Fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it! 8)
Click to expand...


Pick a date


----------



## one100grand

We had 2 plumbing emergencies, one of which wasn't too bad, it involved replacing all of the pipe between a kitchen sink & garbage disposal and the wall. The other of which involved our work sink getting inexplicably clogged and backed all the way up. That involved me getting a chemical burn as whatever was lurking in that drain ate through some rubber gloves. 

It would make me very happy to have this storm that's supposedly going to be here tomorrow night just bury us in snow so I could take a day off.


----------



## KMixson

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341493#p341493 said:


> one100grand » Tue Feb 11, 2014 10:38 am[/url]"]We had 2 plumbing emergencies, one of which wasn't too bad, it involved replacing all of the pipe between a kitchen sink & garbage disposal and the wall. The other of which involved our work sink getting inexplicably clogged and backed all the way up. That involved me getting a chemical burn as whatever was lurking in that drain ate through some rubber gloves.
> 
> It would make me very happy to have this storm that's supposedly going to be here tomorrow night just bury us in snow so I could take a day off.




I came across an instance one time of someone pouring Drano into a sink that had stopped up. It ate through the PVC p-trap under the sink. That stuff is potent.


----------



## panFried

I really hate that ground hog! These sub zero temps s**k and I dying to get on the water.
[youtube]ueAQx42u_-E[/youtube]


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Well with the sleet and small amount of snow the STL area received,I'm sitting at home right now. Was able to plow for about 10hrs though,plus the emergency repair that I worked on SUN(@ dbl time),should be able to salvage a decent week. Still hoping that spring is around the corner. LET'S GO SPRING!.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343662#p343662 said:


> S&MFISH » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]LET'S GO SPRING!.



+10


----------



## BassAddict

This one goes out to my Fender friend! 

[youtube]PjFoQxjgbrs[/youtube]


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344423#p344423 said:


> BassAddict » 58 minutes ago[/url]"]This one goes out to my Fender friend!



I'm sure this isn't going to be the reaction that you were expecting, but you just made my day!

As odd as it sounds, the Carpenter's music really brings a smile to my face. My dad LOVED the Carpenters and he played their music all the time. I still have his collection of music on vinyl tucked away. So...you just brought back some amazing memories of my dad which I haven't thought about for a long time. I sure miss that guy.....and, I'm proud to admit that because of him, I know every word to every song the Carpenter's recorded.

Happy Bass Addict Monday....rainy or otherwise. :mrgreen:


----------



## bcbouy

called my supervisor today to tell him im ready to get back to work after being off for foot surgery. he says he wasn't expecting me for a couple more weeks!.. DOH! ah well its beeen 2 months already and i'm bored out of my freaking mind.


----------



## KMixson

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344660#p344660 said:


> bcbouy » Wed Mar 12, 2014 1:30 am[/url]"]called my supervisor today to tell him im ready to get back to work after being off for foot surgery. he says he wasn't expecting me for a couple more weeks!.. DOH! ah well its beeen 2 months already and i'm bored out of my freaking mind.



Yep, You have cabin fever.


----------



## fender66

Happy Fender Day!

Been sick for the past 2 weeks and today I'm finally starting to feel a little better.

[youtube]M1ol6jdVKes[/youtube]


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Happy Fender Day!
> 
> Been sick for the past 2 weeks and today I'm finally starting to feel a little better.
> 
> [youtube]M1ol6jdVKes[/youtube]



Lmao, people are soo annoying. Makes you wanna break stuff!! 
Like Ahabs spirit and will to live, 
And his truck.....


----------



## Ryno685

Heading up to Denny Dennis' this morning, then maybe pull a catfish or two outta the meramac! :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

haha I'm at Denny Dennis right now


----------



## Ryno685

Man, must've just missed ya Fender. We are at Cabelas now.


----------



## BassAddict

Rough start to BassAddict Monday, but a little breakfast of champions got me right as rain!
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1395670070451.jpg[/attachment]

Feeling extra annoying now!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346060#p346060 said:


> BassAddict » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]Rough start to BassAddict Monday, but a little breakfast of champions got me right as rain!
> Feeling extra annoying now!



Bananas are bad luck....don't you know that? Or....are you tempting fate intentionally? :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab

You what is bad luck

BASSADDICT


That is bad mojo juju there!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346060#p346060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]Rough start to BassAddict Monday, but a little breakfast of champions got me right as rain!
> Feeling extra annoying now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bananas are bad luck....don't you know that? Or....are you tempting fate intentionally? :shock:
Click to expand...


Bananas are delicious and better yet they make Ahab cranky when you take them fishing with him!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346075#p346075 said:


> BassAddict » 28 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346060#p346060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]Rough start to BassAddict Monday, but a little breakfast of champions got me right as rain!
> Feeling extra annoying now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bananas are bad luck....don't you know that? Or....are you tempting fate intentionally? :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bananas are delicious and better yet they make Ahab cranky when you take them fishing with him!
Click to expand...


Well then...Happy *BA*_nana_ Day!


----------



## one100grand

This weekend can't get here soon enough....I have to spend Sunday with my in-laws instead of going to BPS with a friend. I've got an eye appointment on Saturday. It's going to be a pretty lousy weekend, but it's been that rough of a week that I need just to have a couple of days not working.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346531#p346531 said:


> one100grand » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]This weekend can't get here soon enough....I have to spend Sunday with my in-laws instead of going to BPS with a friend. I've got an eye appointment on Saturday. It's going to be a pretty lousy weekend, but it's been that rough of a week that I need just to have a couple of days not working.



Go ahead and take next week off. If anyone asks...just tell them that BassAddict said you could. They will have pity on you and totally understand. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Hey gang


Guess what day it is

FENDER FRIDAY!​


----------



## fool4fish1226

Could not come soon enough :beer:


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346581#p346581 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 05:27[/url]"]Hey gang
> 
> 
> Guess what day it is
> 
> FENDER FRIDAY!​


----------



## BassAddict

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346592#p346592 said:


> fender66 » Fri Mar 28, 2014 7:00 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346581#p346581 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » Today, 05:27[/url]"]Hey gang
> 
> 
> Guess what day it is
> 
> FENDER FRIDAY!​
Click to expand...


Meh..... Could be worst i guess, it could be snowing. Fender you have a wonderful day full of Fendery fun!!!!!!



















uggggggg I feel so dirty


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346602#p346602 said:


> BassAddict » 54 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346592#p346592 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Fri Mar 28, 2014 7:00 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346581#p346581 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » Today, 05:27[/url]"]Hey gang
> 
> Guess what day it is
> 
> FENDER FRIDAY!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh..... Could be worst i guess, it could be snowing. Fender you have a wonderful day full of Fendery fun!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> uggggggg I feel so dirty
Click to expand...



Hey...thanks! You too BA.



uggggggg....now I feel dirty.


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> uggggggg I feel so dirty






fender66 said:


> Hey...thanks! You too BA.
> 
> 
> 
> uggggggg....now I feel dirty.



You guys need to knock it off or I'll be forced to report all this dirty talk to Jim!


----------



## one100grand

I am officially amped up for fishing season....and camping season...and hiking season...and BASEBALL SEASON...

Maybe I'm just amped up in general...


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346904#p346904 said:


> one100grand » 25 minutes ago[/url]"]I am officially amped up for fishing season....and camping season...and hiking season...and BASEBALL SEASON...
> 
> Maybe I'm just amped up in general...



Whoa there Nelly.....been hitting the coffee this morning a little hard? :shock: :shock: :shock: 









PS....me too.


----------



## one100grand

Took the 3rd step toward laser eye surgery today. Scheduled the surgery for 5/9; still have another consult on 4/17, hoping everything goes well.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347348#p347348 said:


> one100grand » 25 minutes ago[/url]"]Took the 3rd step toward laser eye surgery today. Scheduled the surgery for 5/9; still have another consult on 4/17, hoping everything goes well.



Good luck man....hope everything works as you're planning! [-o< [-o<


----------



## KMixson

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347348#p347348 said:


> one100grand » Thu Apr 03, 2014 11:56 am[/url]"]Took the 3rd step toward laser eye surgery today. Scheduled the surgery for 5/9; still have another consult on 4/17, hoping everything goes well.




Yes, Go for it. I have never had it done but I had a friend have it done. He tells me that if he knew it was going to go as well as it did he would have had it done sooner. Good luck.


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347351#p347351 said:


> fender66 » Yesterday, 12:21[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347348#p347348 said:
> 
> 
> 
> one100grand » 25 minutes ago[/url]"]Took the 3rd step toward laser eye surgery today. Scheduled the surgery for 5/9; still have another consult on 4/17, hoping everything goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck man....hope everything works as you're planning! [-o< [-o<
Click to expand...


I'm planning on them installing polarized vision so I'll be much better on the water. I was really thinking about the X-Ray angle, but I thought that polarized was a lot nicer and would probably get me into less trouble...


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347454#p347454 said:


> one100grand » less than a minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347351#p347351 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Yesterday, 12:21[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347348#p347348 said:
> 
> 
> 
> one100grand » 25 minutes ago[/url]"]Took the 3rd step toward laser eye surgery today. Scheduled the surgery for 5/9; still have another consult on 4/17, hoping everything goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck man....hope everything works as you're planning! [-o< [-o<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm planning on them installing polarized vision so I'll be much better on the water. I was really thinking about the X-Ray angle, but I thought that polarized was a lot nicer and would probably get me into less trouble...
Click to expand...


That's a great plan. Make sure they are blue too. That way when you die your hair blonde, nobody will question you. You can even start calling yourself Sven. :LOL2:


----------



## redbug

This Chit is getting old!!!!!! or maybe its me Iwas in a cast from mid sept and was out of work til Dec 7th then my back went out aFeb 19th I was out again until March 19th 
and now I sprained my ankle and am on crutches for a week and a cast for 2 weeks ugg if I were a horse id be on the wy to the glue factory 

bonus picture of the new fish I got yesterday there are 3 L169 pleco's


----------



## fender66

stay away from me....you must be Bad luck.


But the fish are cool.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348011#p348011 said:


> redbug » Tue Apr 08, 2014 9:19 pm[/url]"]ugg if I were a horse id be on the wy to the glue factory




I will gladly make up a quick Will for you

In exchange for you leaving me all your fishing gear!


----------



## redbug

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348052#p348052 said:


> Captain Ahab » Wed Apr 09, 2014 10:03 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348011#p348011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> redbug » Tue Apr 08, 2014 9:19 pm[/url]"]ugg if I were a horse id be on the wy to the glue factory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will gladly make up a quick Will for you
> 
> In exchange for you leaving me all your fishing gear!
Click to expand...

ALL MY GEAR!!!!!

I think I could pay a lawyer 10K and still get off cheaper


----------



## one100grand

I'm not a lawyer, but I could put together a will for <$10k easily...


----------



## redbug

When Ahab isn't looking up old threads or trying to have BA banned he is trying to figure a way in to my tackle fortress 
I just shipped some stuff to Bass Pro shops they said they were running low so they called me


----------



## ccm

Cant sleep well lately. 2 nights straight two hoot owls are doing their thing in the oak tree outside my bedroom window. Hope this doesn't last too long. I've tried to shoo them away but they just move to another branch. Maybe they will go somewhere else tonight. I love to see & hear wildlife but this is getting ridiculous. 

Wonder if owls will taste like deep fried chicken? :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

redbug said:


> bonus picture of the new fish I got yesterday there are 3 L169 pleco's



Good looking plecos Red, darnit I WANT ONE NOW!!!


----------



## fender66

*TODAY if Fender Friday* for me! WooHoo! \/ \/ \/ 

Gonna be pre-fishing tomorrow for a tourney Sat/Sun.


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348158#p348158 said:


> fender66 » Today, 08:58[/url]"]*TODAY if Fender Friday* for me! WooHoo! \/ \/ \/
> 
> Gonna be pre-fishing tomorrow for a tourney Sat/Sun.



Is pre-fishing just getting your gear ready?


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348171#p348171 said:


> one100grand » 6 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348158#p348158 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Today, 08:58[/url]"]*TODAY if Fender Friday* for me! WooHoo! \/ \/ \/
> 
> Gonna be pre-fishing tomorrow for a tourney Sat/Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is pre-fishing just getting your gear ready?
Click to expand...


No....I've been doing that all week already. :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348172#p348172 said:


> fender66 » 38 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348171#p348171 said:
> 
> 
> 
> one100grand » 6 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348158#p348158 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Today, 08:58[/url]"]*TODAY if Fender Friday* for me! WooHoo! \/ \/ \/
> 
> Gonna be pre-fishing tomorrow for a tourney Sat/Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is pre-fishing just getting your gear ready?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....I've been doing that all week already. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...



GOOD LUCK :beer:


----------



## fender66

thank you very much


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348172#p348172 said:


> fender66 » 40 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348171#p348171 said:
> 
> 
> 
> one100grand » 6 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348158#p348158 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Today, 08:58[/url]"]*TODAY if Fender Friday* for me! WooHoo! \/ \/ \/
> 
> Gonna be pre-fishing tomorrow for a tourney Sat/Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is pre-fishing just getting your gear ready?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No....I've been doing that all week already. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


So what is pre-fishing?


----------



## fender66

> So what is pre-fishing?



Fishing the waters before the tourney to try to learn a pattern or find places that you will do the best during the tournament.


----------



## redbug

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348153#p348153 said:


> BassAddict » Thu Apr 10, 2014 8:22 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> redbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> bonus picture of the new fish I got yesterday there are 3 L169 pleco's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking plecos Red, darnit I WANT ONE NOW!!!
Click to expand...

the pict I posted didn't do justice to the fish I received and when I opened the box I also found to my surprise 2 extra fish 

farlowella cats 2 of them in great health are no swimming in the tank so I am rebuilding my collection 
adonis pleco about 3 inches 
A baby royal about 1.5 inches 
2 rubber lip plecos about 1 inch 
and my 3 L169s about 1.5 inches


----------



## redbug

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348184#p348184 said:


> redbug » Thu Apr 10, 2014 3:06 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348153#p348153 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Thu Apr 10, 2014 8:22 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> redbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> bonus picture of the new fish I got yesterday there are 3 L169 pleco's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking plecos Red, darnit I WANT ONE NOW!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the pict I posted didn't do justice to the fish I received and when I opened the box I also found to my surprise 2 extra fish
> 
> farlowella cats 2 of them in great health are no swimming in the tank so I am rebuilding my collection
> adonis pleco about 3 inches
> A baby royal about 1.5 inches
> 2 rubber lip plecos about 1 inch
> and my 3 L169s about 1.5 inches
Click to expand...


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348184#p348184 said:


> redbug » 1 minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348153#p348153 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Thu Apr 10, 2014 8:22 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> redbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> bonus picture of the new fish I got yesterday there are 3 L169 pleco's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good looking plecos Red, darnit I WANT ONE NOW!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the pict I posted didn't do justice to the fish I received and when I opened the box I also found to my surprise 2 extra fish
> 
> farlowella cats 2 of them in great health are no swimming in the tank so I am rebuilding my collection
> adonis pleco about 3 inches
> A baby royal about 1.5 inches
> 2 rubber lip plecos about 1 inch
> and my 3 L169s about 1.5 inches
Click to expand...


From what I've read over the years.....I think BA may have dated a few rubber lip plecos in his life. :shock:


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348184#p348184 said:
> 
> 
> 
> redbug » 1 minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348153#p348153 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » Thu Apr 10, 2014 8:22 am[/url]"]
> 
> Good looking plecos Red, darnit I WANT ONE NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> the pict I posted didn't do justice to the fish I received and when I opened the box I also found to my surprise 2 extra fish
> 
> farlowella cats 2 of them in great health are no swimming in the tank so I am rebuilding my collection
> adonis pleco about 3 inches
> A baby royal about 1.5 inches
> 2 rubber lip plecos about 1 inch
> and my 3 L169s about 1.5 inches
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I've read over the years.....I think BA may have dated a few rubber lip plecos in his life. :shock:
Click to expand...


You kidding Fender, I date rubber lipped exclusively!!! They are quite, very discreet, and very low maintenance!!! 

Red, I have fish envy but I can forget about getting more fish. Right now I have a giraffe hap whos getting the snot beat out of by everyone, so much so that he jumped back into the breeder box that he jumped out of this morning........ Id almost rather give him away to a good home before taking him back to the lfs, but then again id kind of like to keep him for the 10 gallon which the catfish are going to be evicted from next month. Can he stay in the box that long tho? [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1397159270212.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## redbug

Maybe you cab build him a cave to hide in I have several caves in the tank for the plecos to hide in 
2 of my caves have wigglers in them right now from 2 pair of kribs that laid eggs and they have hatched 
I think that a 3rd pair has eggs or wigglers in a cave that is half way up the back wall of the tank.
since I figured out the ph was way to low 3.8 and raised it to 6.5 the kribs have been going crazy better color more pairing off
I am going to add some more caves just need to build them


----------



## BassAddict

redbug said:


> Maybe you cab build him a cave to hide in I have several caves in the tank for the plecos to hide in
> 2 of my caves have wigglers in them right now from 2 pair of kribs that laid eggs and they have hatched
> I think that a 3rd pair has eggs or wigglers in a cave that is half way up the back wall of the tank.
> since I figured out the ph was way to low 3.8 and raised it to 6.5 the kribs have been going crazy better color more pairing off
> I am going to add some more caves just need to build them



He gets kicked out of every cave in the tank.. Its funny but sad, he is the redheaded stepchild of my fish tank. I think ill let him heal for a few days and stick a 5x3 inch strip of colored plexiglass to the intake that he can hide behind. See how that works


----------



## fender66

Hold all my calls for the next three days. I'm going fishing!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Hold all my calls for the next three days. I'm going fishing!



Good luck to ya my fendery friend!!!


----------



## Jim

I can't believe I am doing this………..

*TGIF!*

Friday?
Fender day?


:LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> I can't believe I am doing this………..
> 
> *TGIF!*
> 
> Friday?
> Fender day?
> 
> 
> :LOL2:



Jim anymore talk like this will result in me having to beat you unmercifully come June at the canal!!


----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348178#p348178 said:


> fender66 » Yesterday, 13:54[/url]"]
> 
> 
> 
> So what is pre-fishing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishing the waters before the tourney to try to learn a pattern or find places that you will do the best during the tournament.
Click to expand...


:?: :?: :?: 

I thought that was just called fishing....I guess in my mind you're either fishing or you're not...none of this "pre-fishing" nonsense


----------



## redbug

think of pre fishing more like a search mission. you want to catch a fish or two but not load the boat
if you find fish in a spot that are all around a pound by catching say 2 or 3 fish over grass
then you move ta an area that is holding 2 to 3lb fish on wood 
in pre fishing you would try to find more spots that hold the larger fish so that in the tournament you don't waste the time fishing for the smaller fish


----------



## KMixson

After the tournament, do you go post fishing to find out where you screwed up?


----------



## redbug

who said I screwed up???
pre fishing can also eliminate unproductive water


----------



## BassAddict

IMO this whole pre fishing hoopla is just an excuse for hen pecked husbands to get permission to go fishing........


----------



## Jim

not permission….its a requirement. :lol:


----------



## redbug

I go fishing when ever I want 
as long as my wife says im aloud


----------



## fool4fish1226

Just got my new weber carb for the jeep last night!!!!! It's going on as soon as the sun comes up :beer:


----------



## waterman

The mattress in my new camper sucks !!!!


----------



## BrazosDon

fool4fish1226 please let us know how that carb works. I have a '84 Scrambler that I was thing about putting on a weber carb. Thanks. (pictures too)hope, hope, hope


----------



## BassAddict

Hear that? 

Its the sound of peace in the tinboats community. 

A sure sign that Ahab is fishing!


----------



## fool4fish1226

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348395#p348395 said:


> BrazosDon » Yesterday, 09:33[/url]"]fool4fish1226 please let us know how that carb works. I have a '84 Scrambler that I was thing about putting on a weber carb. Thanks. (pictures too)hope, hope, hope



100% better it is like driving a different vehicle! I will make a post in the hobby section on monday and will post pictures. I will PM you when they are up.


----------



## redbug

Yesterday was a productive day, 
installed new boat buckle 
installed new transom saver
removed drivers seat from boat in an attempt to install a seat cover 
made the move hoping winter is gone to move snow blower to the shed in yard 
the seat cover wont work DANG IT I will remove the passenger seat today and clean the carpet
new seat skins will run almost $600 for the set so they will need to wait 
I still have to get the whole house Generator hooked up and ready to go before another storm hits 
it has been in my garage since SANDY and I went 4 days without power during the ice storm we had here this winter 
the wife wasn't too happy about that


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348400#p348400 said:


> BassAddict » Sat Apr 12, 2014 9:58 am[/url]"]Hear that?
> 
> Its the sound of peace in the tinboats community.
> 
> A sure sign that Ahab is fishing!




I am back


Loaded up on Redfish pups at Rudee Inlet VA - mmmm mmm good! 

Back home now to cook and eat

ended up with around 25 or so in the slot!


----------



## redbug

guess what coming in the mail this week yepp more plecos

these are l387's I will be getting 4 of them about 1.5 inches in length


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348335#p348335 said:


> KMixson » 11 Apr 2014, 16:09[/url]"]After the tournament, do you go post fishing to find out where you screwed up?



Believe it or not....I wish I could. I hate when I can't find fish.

However.....Yesterday I weighed in over 10 lb's with 4 fish. Pulled us from last to 5th. .01 lb below 4th place. Woohoo


----------



## fender66

Today is......

Fender Friday for me! Woohoo!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349058#p349058 said:


> fender66 » Thu Apr 17, 2014 8:11 am[/url]"]Today is......
> 
> Fender Friday for me! Woohoo!




EVERYDAY is FENDER day! 


Go get Mr. F.



I will send you one Bassaddict for every fish you catch


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349059#p349059 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 08:17[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349058#p349058 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Thu Apr 17, 2014 8:11 am[/url]"]Today is......
> 
> Fender Friday for me! Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYDAY is FENDER day!
> 
> 
> Go get Mr. F.
> 
> 
> 
> I will send you one Bassaddict for every fish you catch
Click to expand...


In that case, I'm fishing without a hook.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349059#p349059 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » Today, 08:17[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349058#p349058 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Thu Apr 17, 2014 8:11 am[/url]"]Today is......
> 
> Fender Friday for me! Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYDAY is FENDER day!
> 
> 
> Go get Mr. F.
> 
> 
> 
> I will send you one Bassaddict for every fish you catch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case, I'm fishing without a hook.
Click to expand...


Ahhh come on Fender, its a great deal! 
We will have a Fenderrific time together!


----------



## fender66

> Ahhh come on Fender, its a great deal!
> We will have a Fenderrific time together!



I'm not sure, but I think I just felt something pucker. That's NOT a good thing. :shock:


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Ahhh come on Fender, its a great deal!
> We will have a Fenderrific time together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think I just felt something pucker. That's NOT a good thing. :shock:
Click to expand...


Yeah that's a normal reaction to my visits, Ask Ahab!


----------



## redbug

why does bass addict always wear sweatpants???


cause the sheep can hear the zipper from miles away


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349169#p349169 said:


> redbug » Thu Apr 17, 2014 10:45 pm[/url]"]why does bass addict always wear sweatpants???
> 
> 
> cause the sheep can hear the zipper from miles away






[-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X 


:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

redbug said:


> why does bass addict always wear sweatpants???
> 
> 
> cause the sheep can hear the zipper from miles away



Well duhhhhhh
Its the first thing they teach you at Fenders sheep school!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349188#p349188 said:


> BassAddict » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> redbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> why does bass addict always wear sweatpants???
> 
> 
> cause the sheep can hear the zipper from miles away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well duhhhhhh
> Its the first thing they teach you at Fenders sheep school!!
Click to expand...


You guys are baaaaaaaaad.


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## one100grand

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349198#p349198 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 08:10[/url]"]



Is that Bass Addict's Easter gift? You shouldn't spoil the surprise!


----------



## redbug

well my new fish have met my old fish and all are doing well 

I took this picture this morning the mom and dad are never very far from the fry 
this shows the female Kribensis watching the babies


----------



## BassAddict

redbug said:


> well my new fish have met my old fish and all are doing well
> 
> I took this picture this morning the mom and dad are never very far from the fry
> this shows the female Kribensis watching the babies



Great pic Red! Cool fish too, im getting bored with my fish and looking at moving them to my brothers 75g and doing a giraffe /yellow lab tank.


----------



## BassAddict

I CAN'T WAIT!!! picking two of these guys up from a cichlid forum member later today!! 

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1398342453228.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349946#p349946 said:


> BassAddict » 29 minutes ago[/url]"]I CAN'T WAIT!!! picking two of these guys up from a cichlid forum member later today!!
> 
> [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1398342453228.jpg[/attachment]



Can't catch your own fish huh.....have to buy or trade for them? :shock:


----------



## Rat

Airsoft weekend...

The last few years my son has had airsoft wars for his birthday parties. This year we are having it at the lake; camping all weekend, 15 kids in tactical gear shooting at each other, moms and dads hanging out around the fire and crappie fishing at night. 

Gonna be a grand weekend!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349946#p349946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 29 minutes ago[/url]"]I CAN'T WAIT!!! picking two of these guys up from a cichlid forum member later today!!
> 
> [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1398342453228.jpg[/attachment]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't catch your own fish huh.....have to buy or trade for them? :shock:
Click to expand...


I fish better without hooks than you do with hooks!!!!! Anyhow Frick n Frack are in their new home and doing fine, thank you very much for asking......... 

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1398366126220.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349988#p349988 said:


> BassAddict » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349946#p349946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 29 minutes ago[/url]"]I CAN'T WAIT!!! picking two of these guys up from a cichlid forum member later today!!
> 
> [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1398342453228.jpg[/attachment]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't catch your own fish huh.....have to buy or trade for them? :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fish better without hooks than you do with hooks!!!!! Anyhow Frick n Frack are in their new home and doing fine, thank you very much for asking.........
> 
> [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1398366126220.jpg[/attachment]
Click to expand...


The last fish I caught will eat all your fish. :shock: 

.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349988#p349988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't catch your own fish huh.....have to buy or trade for them? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fish better without hooks than you do with hooks!!!!! Anyhow Frick n Frack are in their new home and doing fine, thank you very much for asking.........
> 
> [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1398366126220.jpg[/attachment]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last fish I caught will eat all your fish. :shock:
> 
> .
Click to expand...


While photoshopping your fishlet pictures you should really take some of the grey outa the beard. Its causing a glare!! Lolol


----------



## fender66

> While photoshopping your fishlet pictures you should really take some of the grey outa the beard. Its causing a glare!! Lolol




Okay....Made me laugh.

But...no photoshop for real.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> While photoshopping your fishlet pictures you should really take some of the grey outa the beard. Its causing a glare!! Lolol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....Made me laugh.
> 
> But...no photoshop for real.
Click to expand...


Nice when was that!!


----------



## fender66

Last week Saturday at Lake of the Ozarks.

Fished with a buddy for 2 days and had to be on the road home by 3:00 PM. Fishing was really TOUGH. First day, one keeper caught by my bud around 4.5 lb late in the day. This was the only keeper I caught in 2 days and the only one caught on Saturday. We caught lots of short fish...but only 2 keepers. She made the trip worth it.

Here's my stringer from day 2 of a Tournament the previous weekend. Total of 4 fish weighing just under 11 lbs. The big one was 4.51 lb.
Same lake. Put us in 5th place out of 24 boats. Finished .01 lbs out of 4th place. #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab

i PLAN ON VISTING MR. bASSaDDICTS fISH tANK VERY SOON


I catch a few fish that will enjoy eating his little overpriced junk fish as well!!!!!!!!!!1


Nice Bass Fenderi


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> i PLAN ON VISTING MR. bASSaDDICTS fISH tANK VERY SOON
> 
> 
> I catch a few fish that will enjoy eating his little overpriced junk fish as well!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> Nice Bass Fenderi



I say we visit our Fenderfriend and give him a few more grey hairs!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350010#p350010 said:


> BassAddict » 1 minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> i PLAN ON VISTING MR. bASSaDDICTS fISH tANK VERY SOON
> 
> 
> I catch a few fish that will enjoy eating his little overpriced junk fish as well!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> Nice Bass Fenderi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say we visit our Fenderfriend and give him a few more grey hairs!
Click to expand...


Grey hair doesn't scare me. I'm quite familiar with them.

Bring it! I'll show you how to find BIG fresh water bass!

But....be warned that I won't be in town until Monday. Heading out at dawn tomorrow to fish a tourney on Lake Barkley.


By the way.....BA....hold all my calls 'til I return!


----------



## Captain Ahab

I have a new home for your fish BA


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> I have a new home for your fish BA



Cool i got a jacket for you to try on! 

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1398381767314.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## one100grand

I'm so happy it's Friday. I've got to move the whole office today and tomorrow, but it's mindless work and physical activity. Oh and I'm going pickerel fishing tomorrow and after carp, cat, & snakeheads on Sunday all day.


----------



## ccm

The possums are back. Just exterminated one about 10lbs. Cant use conventional methods on this had to go caveman on this. Nearly nothing worse than staring down a fat agile overgrown rat with scary sharp teeth. Biggest one to date over 30 pounds. They just seem to come out of the wood work around here, 2 years ago I got one or two a week for about 3 months straight. Hope it don't turn into a fiasco like that again. At least their not under the house.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Looks like BassAddict going after a pizza!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350540#p350540 said:


> Captain Ahab » 27 minutes ago[/url]"]Looks like BassAddict going after a pizza!



Hmmmm......that's funny. I kind of pictured BA as a guy that had his tongue pierced. Guess I was wrong, but what would have made me think that? :shock:


----------



## BassAddict

Ahabs picture:

LIKED!! 

Fenders comment:

Spam, report to moderator!


----------



## Captain Ahab

I reject your like as tainted! 

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x150bm_soft-cell-tainted-love_music&start=7


----------



## Captain Ahab

I heard BassAddict went fish


nice catch! :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

Ahab NOT fishing!!! 

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1399130648710.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## Captain Ahab

Finished the entire 22 square roof stripped and redone did it in one day

Looks awesome now!


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351560#p351560 said:


> Captain Ahab » less than a minute ago[/url]"]



This must be meant for BA!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351561#p351561 said:


> fender66 » Wed May 07, 2014 11:35 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351560#p351560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » less than a minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This must be meant for BA!
Click to expand...




Or you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351589#p351589 said:


> Captain Ahab » less than a minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351561#p351561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 » Wed May 07, 2014 11:35 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351560#p351560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » less than a minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This must be meant for BA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X
Click to expand...


NEVER....I cover all the white parts with plaid! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=351560#p351560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » less than a minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This must be meant for BA!
Click to expand...


Nope, Ahab has told me I have very nice legs thank you..... BTW HAPPY MONDAY ALL!!!


----------



## redbug

Ahab told me I have legs that are made for radio!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352086#p352086 said:


> redbug » Mon May 12, 2014 3:38 pm[/url]"]Ahab told me I have legs that are made for radio!!!!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352164#p352164 said:


> Captain Ahab » 31 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352086#p352086 said:
> 
> 
> 
> redbug » Mon May 12, 2014 3:38 pm[/url]"]Ahab told me I have legs that are made for radio!!!!
Click to expand...



And VERY tiny feet too!


----------



## Captain Ahab

It is official


FENDER FRIDAY is here

and it is raining - need to go fish now!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> It is official
> 
> 
> FENDER FRIDAY is here
> 
> and it is raining - need to go fish now!



If its thundering out take your aluminum hat, I want you to be safe!


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is official
> 
> 
> FENDER FRIDAY is here
> 
> and it is raining - need to go fish now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its thundering out take your aluminum hat, I want you to be safe!
Click to expand...


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352498#p352498 said:


> Captain Ahab » 16 May 2014, 09:52[/url]"]It is official
> 
> 
> FENDER FRIDAY is here
> 
> and it is raining - need to go fish now!



I didn't miss it...believe me. I just wasn't on the computer. Hmmm....what was I doing....let me think. Oh yeah...I remember....

*I WAS FISHING!*

Fished a tourney on Table Rock. Caught a lot of fish before the tourney started, but it all changed the days of the tourney and we struggled. Oh well...can't win them all. #-o 

Still had a great time!


----------



## BassAddict

Oh fender i bet u were hot and sexy in your wet shirt ohhhhh baby


----------



## BassAddict

BassAddict said:


> Oh fender i bet u were hot and sexy in your wet shirt ohhhhh baby



This is what i get for saving the password on my phone.......


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352764#p352764 said:


> BassAddict » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Oh fender i bet u were hot and sexy in your wet shirt ohhhhh baby



BA.....you have officially scared me. :shock: :shock: 


but, it wasn't raining on us at all. Threatened a few times, but we stayed dry.

The real threat was the cold morning. 42 degrees on day 1 and 38 on day 2 were the worse.....plus the wind was bad which really made the fingers throb.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352767#p352767 said:


> fender66 » Mon May 19, 2014 11:59 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352764#p352764 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Oh fender i bet u were hot and sexy in your wet shirt ohhhhh baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which really made the fingers throb.
Click to expand...


----------



## BassAddict

I out fished Ahab last night with my highly mocked and underrated purple worm! That is all....


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352856#p352856 said:


> BassAddict » 9 minutes ago[/url]"]I out fished Ahab last night with my highly mocked and underrated purple worm! That is all....



That's the last straw....I'm calling HR for all this sexual harassment.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352856#p352856 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 9 minutes ago[/url]"]I out fished Ahab last night with my highly mocked and underrated purple worm! That is all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the last straw....I'm calling HR for all this sexual harassment.
Click to expand...


Dont know where your mind is, but electric grape killed again!!! 

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1400588171000.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## Captain Ahab

Hmmmm if by out fished you mean I caught 5 bass and you caught one???


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> Hmmmm if by out fished you mean I caught 5 bass and you caught one???



I gloat on a per trip basis, adding up fish caught for the whole week is unfair to ME!


----------



## panFried

Atleast Ahab is nice enough to take you fishing. Fender keeps making broken promises to me. 

Fender, I promise not to take out my purple worm.


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> Atleast Ahab is nice enough to take you fishing. Fender keeps making broken promises to me.
> 
> Fender, I promise not to take out my purple worm.



Sounds very Fender like, I need to see if the train goes to Fenders place, if so we will make it a 3 some!


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast Ahab is nice enough to take you fishing. Fender keeps making broken promises to me.
> 
> Fender, I promise not to take out my purple worm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds very Fender like, I need to see if the train goes to Fenders place, if so we will make it a 3 some!
Click to expand...

Kirkwood mo is closest station. I'll pick you guys up.


----------



## Captain Ahab

BA - you can ride a train from AC to Kirkwood, MO - https://tickets.amtrak.com/itd/amtrak


AC to 30th street, Philly, Philly to Wash, D.C., Wash DC to Chicago, IL, Chicago, IL to St. Louis, MO , St. Louis to Kirkwood!


Now get riding you hobo


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353064#p353064 said:


> BassAddict » Yesterday, 17:54[/url]"]
> 
> 
> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast Ahab is nice enough to take you fishing. Fender keeps making broken promises to me.
> 
> Fender, I promise not to take out my purple worm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds very Fender like, I need to see if the train goes to Fenders place, if so we will make it a 3 some!
Click to expand...


That's me...full of broken promises.

Sorry Pan.....I'd still like to get together....just in a real time crunch right now with my tournament schedule, work and church stuff.

It will happen eventually.


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> BA - you can ride a train from AC to Kirkwood, MO - https://tickets.amtrak.com/itd/amtrak
> 
> 
> AC to 30th street, Philly, Philly to Wash, D.C., Wash DC to Chicago, IL, Chicago, IL to St. Louis, MO , St. Louis to Kirkwood!
> 
> 
> Now get riding you hobo



Now it just sounds too much like work!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Happy FENDER FRIDAY!


I feel a 70 plus lb black drum in my future tonight!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353330#p353330 said:


> Captain Ahab » 11 minutes ago[/url]"]Happy FENDER FRIDAY!
> 
> 
> I feel a 70 plus lb black drum in my future tonight!



IF that's what you call fun....I hope you get a cymbal too!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Nope - these kind:


----------



## Captain Ahab

One week to Cape Cod


One week


Fair warning clear the roads i am heading north!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> One week to Cape Cod
> 
> 
> One week
> 
> 
> Fair warning clear the roads i am heading north!



2 men enter Cape Cod, 1 may leave!


----------



## fender66

Caption this.......


----------



## Jim

Oh my God!

Look at the boat Ahab and Denny are going to be fishing out of.......


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354026#p354026 said:


> Jim » 55 minutes ago[/url]"]Oh my God!
> 
> Look at the boat Ahab and Denny are going to be fishing out of.......



I NEVER gave them permission to use my boat!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354026#p354026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim » 55 minutes ago[/url]"]Oh my God!
> 
> Look at the boat Ahab and Denny are going to be fishing out of.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEVER gave them permission to use my boat!
Click to expand...


I never ask permission, I just do! I invited Ahab along cause im a nice guy :lol:


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354040#p354040 said:


> BassAddict » less than a minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354026#p354026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim » 55 minutes ago[/url]"]Oh my God!
> 
> Look at the boat Ahab and Denny are going to be fishing out of.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEVER gave them permission to use my boat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never ask permission, I just do! I invited Ahab along cause im a nice guy :lol:
Click to expand...


Do NOT get into my underwear drawer AGAIN!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354040#p354040 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » less than a minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I NEVER gave them permission to use my boat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never ask permission, I just do! I invited Ahab along cause im a nice guy :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do NOT get into my underwear drawer AGAIN!
Click to expand...


I don't know what you are talking about, even moths won't go in your underwear drawer!!


----------



## fender66

> Do NOT get into my underwear drawer AGAIN!



I don't know what you are talking about, even moths won't go in your underwear drawer!![/quote]


=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

Too hot for underwear - you are safe fender


and by the way - Nice Rinker Dinker but that aint no fishin boat


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354104#p354104 said:


> Captain Ahab » Yesterday, 21:57[/url]"]Too hot for underwear - you are safe fender
> 
> 
> and by the way - Nice Rinker Dinker but that aint no fishin boat



Don't tell BA, but I keep the fishing boat in the trunk. Its hidden behind the fridge.


----------



## Jim

:LOL2: 

[youtube]l_vqFq7J9vs[/youtube]


----------



## fool4fish1226

5 more minutes and the weekend begins :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab

2 days and the Cape Cod striper hunt begins


Bring it on Jim!


----------



## BassAddict

2 days till insane crackhead fishing with Ahab (A. K. A hell week)....... I CAN'T WAIT!!!

[youtube]xUA2EzzWAC4[/youtube]


----------



## waterman

Starting 4 months of second shift tomorrow. BLAH!


----------



## Captain Ahab

JoJo the Idiot Boy!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> JoJo the Idiot Boy!



Coming to your city!


----------



## fool4fish1226

HUMP DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COME ON FRIDAY :beer:


----------



## one100grand

Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday, Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday, Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday, Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday, Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday, Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday, Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday, Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday, Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday. 
:shock: :shock: :shock: 

I've been putting in a lot of extra hours, nights and weekends...I even worked remotely while I was on vacation. I'm eagerly anticipating Monday if you can't tell.


----------



## Captain Ahab

HAPPY FENDER FRIDAY

Which is not BassAddict Monday!


----------



## BassAddict

one100grand said:


> Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday, Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday, Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday, Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday, Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday, Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday, Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday, Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday, Payday is Monday, Monday is Payday.
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> I've been putting in a lot of extra hours, nights and weekends...I even worked remotely while I was on vacation. I'm eagerly anticipating Monday if you can't tell.



Soon you to will experience the bliss that is Monday!!! 

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1402684907693.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355678#p355678 said:


> Captain Ahab » 56 minutes ago[/url]"]HAPPY FENDER FRIDAY
> 
> Which is not BassAddict Monday!



+10


----------



## Captain Ahab

Dosh Darn it's here already


BassAddict Monday makes me sad


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355921#p355921 said:


> Captain Ahab » Today, 05:52[/url]"]Dosh Darn it's here already
> 
> 
> BassAddict Monday makes me sad



And sick to my stomach.


----------



## one100grand

While driving on Saturday, my wife and I were struck by a car that wasn't paying attention and changed lanes as a result. The driver then had the audacity to claim that the accident was somehow our fault. When the police showed up, they were unable to determine a fault for the accident. My wife's car is now at the edge of being totaled and this woman's vehicle had minimal to no damage on it; because she's denying liability, we now either have to pay the deductible or pursue a lawsuit...


----------



## KMixson

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355963#p355963 said:


> one100grand » Mon Jun 16, 2014 12:01 pm[/url]"]While driving on Saturday, my wife and I were struck by a car that wasn't paying attention and changed lanes as a result. The driver then had the audacity to claim that the accident was somehow our fault. When the police showed up, they were unable to determine a fault for the accident. My wife's car is now at the edge of being totaled and this woman's vehicle had minimal to no damage on it; because she's denying liability, we now either have to pay the deductible or pursue a lawsuit...



I feel your pain. I had a situation a few years ago that happened to me while I was sitting stopped at a light. The car in front of me backed into me. When the police were called the officer was close because he was there in less than twenty seconds. He gave me a ticket for it being a rear end collision. He took her statement and refused to hear mine. There was no damage other than a scratch or two due to her not hitting my truck that hard. A day or two later my insurance company called me and wanted to take pictures of my truck. I told them that I was getting ready to go to work right at that moment but I could stop by on the way and they could take pictures. They seemed surprised. They asked me if it was drive-able and I told them yes because that there was only minor cosmetic blemishes. I drove the truck by the insurance company on the way to work. As we were walking out to the truck they asked me if I had already fixed the damage and I told them again there was none. As they went over my truck they could tell I had not recently painted my truck or had any repairs made to it. That is when they told me there was $3500.00 worth of damage to the other vehicle. They showed me pictures of the other vehicle and they had apparently backed into a pole or a tree of some sort after the collision with me. There was a big round indention in rear of the car. The insurance company told me to not worry about a thing. They managed to get the ticket dropped off of me and went after them insurance fraud. I feel the officer who wrote me the ticket was in on it and was there waiting for the call. Now I have a dash camera installed in my truck to back up my version of events if it ever happens again. Again, Good luck with your situation. Hope it turns out well.


----------



## panFried

I'm just saying... Wives can be a pain in the a$$! 


Ahhhhhh I feel much better


----------



## Jim




----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


>



Jim I know you're working hard and trying to save but that's a little ridiculous!


----------



## fender66

> Jim I know you're working hard and trying to save but that's a little ridiculous!



Are you kidding.....I can't wait to see the boat this goes on!


----------



## BassAddict

Crap, thought it was fender Friday all day..... Just found out tomorrow is friday. Two Fender Fridays in a row makes me want to stab myself in the throat with a dull spoon..................


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357232#p357232 said:


> BassAddict » 1 minute ago[/url]"]Crap, thought it was fender Friday all day..... Just found out tomorrow is friday. Two Fender Fridays in a row makes me want to stab myself in the throat with a dull spoon..................



Spoon sent via express mail. 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


>



Shut up Jojo..........


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## fender66

It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY! It's FENDER FRIDAY!




*If you don't like it....you can stick a spoon in your eye!*


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> *If you don't like it....you can stick a spoon in your eye!*



It would be less painful than reading one of your posts......... 













HA!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357319#p357319 said:


> BassAddict » less than a minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you don't like it....you can stick a spoon in your eye!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be less painful than reading one of your posts.........
Click to expand...



Ban BA so he doesn't have to read my posts! :roll:


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357319#p357319 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » less than a minute ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you don't like it....you can stick a spoon in your eye!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be less painful than reading one of your posts.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ban BA so he doesn't have to read my posts! :roll:
Click to expand...


Ban fender and Ahab so everyone doesn't have to read their posts!!! 


See i think of the community, fender just thinks of ME!! Ewwww O


----------



## Captain Ahab

Almost Fender Friday


BassAddict is a smelly . . . . 


You add what you want!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358036#p358036 said:


> Captain Ahab » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]Almost Fender Friday
> 
> 
> BassAddict is a smelly . . . .
> 
> 
> You add what you want!



Yes, yes, and OH the possibilities!




Hey...this is fun! :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict is a smelly . . . . skunkman


----------



## He Reigns

BassAddict is a smelly . . ..guy, but hey he takes a shower once a month, wether he needs it or not.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358090#p358090 said:


> He Reigns » Wed Jul 02, 2014 5:09 pm[/url]"]BassAddict is a smelly . . ..guy, but hey he takes a shower once a month, wether he needs it or not.




I think you may be way overestimating his shower schedule - more like annually or bi-annually


----------



## He Reigns

Captain Ahab said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358090#p358090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He Reigns » Wed Jul 02, 2014 5:09 pm[/url]"]BassAddict is a smelly . . ..guy, but hey he takes a shower once a month, wether he needs it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may be way overestimating his shower schedule - more like annually or bi-annually
Click to expand...


I'm a glass is half full guy, being positive at least he showers......I hope.


----------



## Captain Ahab

HAPPY 4th of July

Happy 1st Friday

and................................................................................................................................

























HAPPY FENDER FRIDAY


----------



## fender66

What an awesome day.....
It's July 4th and Fender Friday and....Ahab is celebrating the all.


----------



## panFried

Happy 4th!!! Please come back with all your fingers and toes please.

[youtube]6U80ecXIK98[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict MIA - hmmmmm


Stuck under the AC boardwalk with some persons of ill repute no doubt


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict MIA - hmmmmm
> 
> 
> Stuck under the AC boardwalk with some persons of ill repute no doubt



Can't anymore, they blocked it off. I now hangout in train yards, the action really picks up after midnight!!!


----------



## WaterWaif

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358386#p358386 said:


> BassAddict » 05 Jul 2014, 12:35[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict MIA - hmmmmm
> 
> 
> Stuck under the AC boardwalk with some persons of ill repute no doubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't anymore, they blocked it off. I now hangout in train yards, the action really picks up after midnight!!!
Click to expand...

Your spray painting has really improved! Ahab's name is really getting out there now thanks to your efforts. Though his skills you boast of may not be his first choice to advertise. :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358471#p358471 said:


> WaterWaif » Sun Jul 06, 2014 1:02 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358386#p358386 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict » 05 Jul 2014, 12:35[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict MIA - hmmmmm
> 
> 
> Stuck under the AC boardwalk with some persons of ill repute no doubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't anymore, they blocked it off. I now hangout in train yards, the action really picks up after midnight!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your spray painting has really improved! Ahab's name is really getting out there now thanks to your efforts. Though his skills you boast of may not be his first choice to advertise. :shock:
Click to expand...



Officially worried [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## redbug

another ruined holiday weekend thanks mother nature!!!!!!
very frustrated when the only weekend all summer that the wife and I are booth off with plans to hit the shore is canceled
by work and then I do 4 jobs in 64 hours of forced overtime.. the money is nice but family time is priceless!!!


----------



## WaterWaif




----------



## BassAddict

Definitely one of MINE!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Dutch Wonderland with two boys


Arrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhh! 


But we had fun


Wife got mad because I started hanging out of the monorail when I spotted a huge fish in their lagoon (turned out to be a carp - but I had to look)


----------



## BassAddict

I catch tog at night!!! 

Ahab catches nothing.. 

That is all [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


----------



## Captain Ahab

I have seen the errors of my ways


BassAddict is the light


All Hail king BassAddict!!!!!!


----------



## WaterWaif

[attachment=0]


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360797#p360797 said:


> Captain Ahab » Thu Jul 24, 2014 1:01 pm[/url]"]I have seen the errors of my ways
> 
> 
> BassAddict is the light
> 
> 
> All Hail king BassAddict!!!!!!




This is what happens when you leave your PC open for a BassAddict to find


----------



## WaterWaif

Well then, we'll turn back the exorcism party that was headed your way. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

:LOL2: 

Could of been allot worse Ahab!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360914#p360914 said:


> Jim » Fri Jul 25, 2014 8:24 am[/url]"]:LOL2:
> 
> Could of been allot worse Ahab!




I know


Once again, BA disappoints


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360797#p360797 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » Thu Jul 24, 2014 1:01 pm[/url]"]I have seen the errors of my ways
> 
> 
> BassAddict is the light
> 
> 
> All Hail king BassAddict!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you leave your PC open for a BassAddict to find
Click to expand...


Pretty sure Ahab just admitted he was out smartered by this handsome night time togger!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360969#p360969 said:


> BassAddict » Fri Jul 25, 2014 4:32 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360797#p360797 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab » Thu Jul 24, 2014 1:01 pm[/url]"]I have seen the errors of my ways
> 
> 
> BassAddict is the light
> 
> 
> All Hail king BassAddict!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when you leave your PC open for a BassAddict to find
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure Ahab just admitted he was out smartered by this handsome night time togger!!!
> 
> [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1406323865823.jpg[/attachment]
Click to expand...



He is a handsome man!!!!

HA


----------



## BassAddict

Ahab is slow and crabby #slowcrabbyahab


----------



## Y_J

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363007#p363007 said:


> BassAddict » August 12th, 2014, 9:17 am[/url]"] How can I disappoint you better! Image



Just had a thought. Would your shaving do the trick? hehehehehehehhehe


----------



## Captain Ahab

BA can crappie fish


Who wouda thunk it?



It is BA monday BTW


----------



## fool4fish1226

It is BA monday BTW[/quote]

That why I took the day off - had to much fun this weekend to work on a monday :beer:


----------



## fender66

Fished a 2 day tournament last weekend with 19 boats (38 anglers) and first place was 3 fish for 6 lbs. One of the toughest fishing weekends ever.

I caught a lot of fish (from what we've heard, most didn't even catch a short fish)...but couldn't land a keeper. We came in 6th with 1 keeper!


----------



## fender66

It's *FENDER FRIDAY!...*

*PARTEEEE!*


----------



## gillhunter

Miller time :beer:


----------



## BassAddict

Ahab is especially crabby this morning!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Gettin ready for Fender Friday!


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365318#p365318 said:


> Captain Ahab » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]Gettin ready for Fender Friday!



Damn....can't get here soon enough this week!


----------



## Captain Ahab

it is here


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365497#p365497 said:


> Captain Ahab » 1 minute ago[/url]"]it is here




I was just thinking the same thing. Wish it was 5 O'Clock where I am.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fendar Friday was good to me!











Little short of 27" Somewhere between 8-10 lbs


----------



## fender66

Awesome...congrats.
Obviously you didnt have BA with you or you wouldnt have caught anything.


----------



## mrogge

Hi everyone. This is my first post. I just completed a new jon boat (will post photos later). Have a few questions about SAFETY. My boat is 10', with a 5hp gas motor and a trolling motor. Live in South Florida. Will be taking my boat into the everglades mostly. Will be within 50' of shore always. My boat is small and I dont want anymore on the boat than I really need. 

According to the coast guard my boat needs the following safety items
Copy of registration, drivers licence and fishing licence
Life vests
Throwable cushion
Air horn

I plan on including these additional items
Fire extinguisher
Multi-tool
Spare fuel
Paddle

What are your thoughts?


----------



## BassAddict

Wooooohoooooo!!! Extra meat Monday, screw you vegetarians!!!


----------



## gillhunter

It's 5:00 PM Friday.




Miller Time :beer: :beer:


And I'm fishing tomorrow!


----------



## fender66

It's BA Monday.

Why am I not surprised that it's raining?


----------



## BassAddict

Do not anger the BassAddict...
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1413469831828.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## gillhunter

It's Friday.

It's 5:00.


It's Miller Time :beer:


----------



## fender66

gillhunter said:


> It's Friday.
> 
> It's 5:00.
> 
> 
> It's Miller Time :beer:



It's only 4:00 here! That's NOT fair! #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab

Just got back from Marthas Vineyard - striped bass was slow but False Albacore more then made up for the lack of bass and blues!


----------



## Jim

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> Is it Friday yet?




Just worry about hat beard ya freak!


----------



## Jim

Cmon now!


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Cmon now!



I hope I don't see that at my door on Halloween night.

Might leave the light off just to be safe. :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

BTW.....

The person that named the "eggplant" is NOT allowed to name things anymore!

Just sayin'


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cmon now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I don't see that at my door on Halloween night.
> 
> Might leave the light off just to be safe. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Another night will be fine tho, hes got plans that night!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Nice


----------



## BassAddict

[youtube]https://youtu.be/ApmvDU5RmyY[/youtube]


----------



## Y_J

Now there just seems to be something way wrong with a name like BassAddict and an avatar of a catfish [-X


----------



## Jim

Now this is funny.

[youtube]ZVQbtPl92Kk[/youtube]


----------



## fender66

If you're not careful......Tequila will do to you.


----------



## BassAddict

Ahab let me drive his Cadillac, I say the alignment was off, brakes were worn, he needed the carpets shampooed / interior detailed and it handled like a shopping cart before I drive it. I will admit to the ding in the hood tho.......... Did it with a baseball bat!!! :-D


----------



## fender66

What the hell happened to Fender Friday?

I could sure use them again.....along with a new job!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> What the hell happened to Fender Friday?
> 
> I could sure use them again.....along with a new job!



Fender Friday has been moved to Tuesday.


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell happened to Fender Friday?
> 
> I could sure use them again.....along with a new job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Friday has been moved to Tuesday.
Click to expand...


That explains a LOT!


----------



## Y_J

LOL. Give a new meaning to "Dead to the World"


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Ahab let me drive his Cadillac, I say the alignment was off, brakes were worn, he needed the carpets shampooed / interior detailed and it handled like a shopping cart before I drive it. I will admit to the ding in the hood tho.......... Did it with a baseball bat!!! :-D




My car smells of BassAddict!


----------



## KMixson

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahab let me drive his Cadillac, I say the alignment was off, brakes were worn, he needed the carpets shampooed / interior detailed and it handled like a shopping cart before I drive it. I will admit to the ding in the hood tho.......... Did it with a baseball bat!!! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My car smells of BassAddict!
Click to expand...



Are you saying you will have to pay someone to take it off your hands now?


----------



## Captain Ahab

I do not have that kind of money


----------



## Buddychrist

Hey fellas, it's been awhile but I'm back! I'm going at some point this month to pick up a 2015 grizzly 1648 Jon hull. I ended up selling my big boat and have been stuck on the shore. I'm beyond ready to get back on the water. 

Have I missed anything?


----------



## BassAddict

Buddychrist said:


> Have I missed anything?



Welcome back, and no you have not missed much. Fender Friday has now been moved to Tuesday (speaking of take the next two days off Fender, I have already cleared it with management!!!) And lots of goofy hijinks by Ahab, other than that lots of posts about what color to paint various items on their boat/trailer........


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell happened to Fender Friday?
> 
> I could sure use them again.....along with a new job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Friday has been moved to Tuesday.
Click to expand...


Hey....it's Fender Tuesday! Wish I had my bourbon!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell happened to Fender Friday?
> 
> I could sure use them again.....along with a new job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Friday has been moved to Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey....it's Fender Tuesday! Wish I had my bourbon!
Click to expand...


[youtube]5bVB0XyBgFI[/youtube]


----------



## one100grand

I'm pretty sure I'm going to win Christmas at my house this year.


----------



## BigTerp

I'm really regretting eating all those "mild" wings last night. It burns!!!! :evil:


----------



## fender66

I want Fender Friday back!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> I want Fender Friday back!


Would bacon make it better? 
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1415973743389.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want Fender Friday back!
> 
> 
> 
> Would bacon make it better?
> [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1415973743389.jpg[/attachment]
Click to expand...


Absolutely! Bacon makes everything better!


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Absolutely! Bacon makes everything better!



How bout with 6 fried eggs and 1.18lb t-bone!!


----------



## BassAddict

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1415975552038.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1415975552038.jpg[/attachment]



I'm not sure if I should hate you for teasing me like this, or pack my bags and move in! :roll:


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1415975552038.jpg[/attachment]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I should hate you for teasing me like this, or pack my bags and move in! :roll:
Click to expand...


Id make you a very happy man Fender!!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1415975552038.jpg[/attachment]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I should hate you for teasing me like this, or pack my bags and move in! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Id make you a very happy man Fender!!
Click to expand...


That's what I'm afraid of! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I should hate you for teasing me like this, or pack my bags and move in! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id make you a very happy man Fender!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I'm afraid of! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...


[youtube]--hMJPUBwMc[/youtube]


----------



## Y_J

BigTerp said:


> I'm really regretting eating all those "mild" wings last night. It burns!!!! :evil:


Now see there. You should have eaten ice cream after the wings.
LOL Then you could be in the library yelling " COME ON, ICE CREAM".


----------



## BassAddict

[youtube]sfsobGemno0[/youtube]


----------



## KMixson

BassAddict said:


> [youtube]sfsobGemno0[/youtube]



Some of your kin? I got to the two minute mark and now want to gouge out my eyes to unsee it.


----------



## BassAddict

KMixson said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]sfsobGemno0[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of your kin? I got to the two minute mark and now want to gouge out my eyes to unsee it.
Click to expand...


You kidding? I just keep replaying it at the 2 minute mark!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict does not pay his debts


and should go to gambling anonymous


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## gillhunter

Raining today  Guess I'll just have to make a trip to the Bass Pro Shop :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

gillhunter said:


> Raining today  Guess I'll just have to make a trip to the Bass Pro Shop :LOL2:



Hope you didn't hurt yourself.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Is it cold in Fenderland?


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Is it cold in Fenderland?



VERY cold in Fenderland last week. Today's high was a blistering 35 degrees I think. I real warm front.


----------



## gillhunter

Where's BassAddict? opcorn:


----------



## fender66

I need a Fender Friday big time!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:-k :-k :-k :-k


gillhunter said:


> Where's BassAddict? opcorn:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Happy BassAddict Tuesday - he got a Monday off due to the holiday and spent his time doing what he does best


Disappointing everyone 


Next Up 

FENDER FRIDAY!


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Happy BassAddict Tuesday - he got a Monday off due to the holiday and spent his time doing what he does best
> 
> 
> Disappointing everyone
> 
> 
> Next Up
> 
> FENDER FRIDAY!



I'm in. Hopefully I dont disappoint like BA.


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy BassAddict Tuesday - he got a Monday off due to the holiday and spent his time doing what he does best
> 
> 
> Disappointing everyone
> 
> 
> Next Up
> 
> FENDER FRIDAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in. Hopefully I dont disappoint like BA.
Click to expand...



No one can ever do it like BA


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy BassAddict Tuesday - he got a Monday off due to the holiday and spent his time doing what he does best
> 
> 
> Disappointing everyone
> 
> 
> Next Up
> 
> FENDER FRIDAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in. Hopefully I dont disappoint like BA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one can ever do it like BA
Click to expand...


That's encouraging because tomorrow is the day!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fender day is everyday


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Fender day is everyday



YEAH!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict Monday is coming up next


Why is he still a member here?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Ba Mondays suck


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Mondays suck, whether BA is in the picture or not.


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Ba Mondays suck



So far, you are correct Captain.

But...I was supposed to be on jury duty today and they cancelled on me...so it could be worse.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Bahhh


----------



## Captain Ahab

Very happy to announce fender Friday eve


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Very happy to announce fender Friday eve



I'm ALL OVER IT! :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

So glad it's Friday. Sorry, Fenderday...... 121 days 'till retirement.......Snow this weekend, maybe.... SuperBowl.....


----------



## Captain Ahab

YUCK another BassAddict Monday coming up


At least my College teams are playing well - Go Louisville and temple!


----------



## fender66

I had an amazing Father/Daughter dance with my beautiful girls Saturday night. Here's a picture I took before heading out. You're allowed to be jealous if you want. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## gillhunter

Fender, you're a lucky guy =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fender66

gillhunter said:


> Fender, you're a lucky guy =D> =D> =D>



Yes I am gill.....yes I am. And, thanks!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Can't wait for spring.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Can't wait for spring.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am ready


----------



## Captain Ahab

Can fender please make it spring now?


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Can fender please make it spring now?



If I had that kind of power....I'd be a loafer like Bass Addict.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fender is the new bassaddict


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Fender is the new bassaddict



I'm not liking the sound of this. [-X


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> Is it cold in Fenderland?





fender66 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fender is the new bassaddict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not liking the sound of this. [-X
Click to expand...

I will crown the next BassAddict, Fender disappoints........


----------



## WaterWaif

Hey B.A. made parole! =D>
Keep that tether dry now....


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it cold in Fenderland?
Click to expand...


It's VERY cold in Fenderland. So cold that it's hard to enjoy Fender Friday!

So cold, that it's going to (has to) warm up throughout the day so that a storm can dump on us again tonight!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fender, please stop sending that KY snow to PA - I left the Bluegrass State to get away from all that mess! It follows me''''OR ELSE


I will ship BassAddict to you - you will not like that one bit!


----------



## BassAddict

35 degrees and its not even 10am WOOHOO, time to celebrate!!! 
[youtube]57qy7MCzLXA[/youtube]


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Fender, please stop sending that KY snow to PA - I left the Bluegrass State to get away from all that mess! It follows me''''OR ELSE
> 
> 
> I will ship BassAddict to you - you will not like that one bit!



I have nothing to do with KY snow....but message received. Please don't ship BA anywhere near me in Missouri.


----------



## BassAddict

Happy BassAddict Monday!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fender, please stop sending that KY snow to PA - I left the Bluegrass State to get away from all that mess! It follows me''''OR ELSE
> 
> 
> I will ship BassAddict to you - you will not like that one bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing to do with KY snow....but message received. Please don't ship BA anywhere near me in Missouri.
Click to expand...



I know you control the climate in MO and KY - Fender Friday coming next!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Only a short drive from BassAddict to Fender

Road trip!


https://www.mapquest.com/#d8540af8c214df9cf26cefec


----------



## fender66

I have a weird feeling someone is watching me.


----------



## Captain Ahab

It is FENDER FRIDAY


----------



## fool4fish1226

:beer:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Hope this "winter storm" pans out. This weather around here has been nuts. Too bad to work on the roofs,but not bad enough to plow. Barely making any money. Need a good 5"-7" snow, these little <1" jus aren't cutting it.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Looks like we're finally getting the snow they said we would. I get to work tonight. Looks like a looooooong night ahead.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Just Saying


----------



## fender66

Made me laugh!

I've been a brave dog before too!

When I got married, when I eat her cooking.....

Need I continue?


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict made it snow



AGAIN!


----------



## fender66

Ban BA!


----------



## BassAddict

I'm begging the powers that be, BAN ME!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict is a begger


----------



## Jim

Beavis, we have reached the promise land................







Dunkin Donuts trying out the Bacon Donut.

https://www.bdcwire.com/dunkin-donuts-is-rolling-out-a-bacon-donut-are-you-ready/?p1=recent_headline_14_hp


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Beavis, we have reached the promise land................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunkin Donuts trying out the Bacon Donut.
> 
> https://www.bdcwire.com/dunkin-donuts-is-rolling-out-a-bacon-donut-are-you-ready/?p1=recent_headline_14_hp




With Maple icing on there......I'd rub it on my body and eat it! :roll:


----------



## fender66

Happy BA Monday!

This is fishing weather. Too bad I have to work. #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab

BA Mondayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy SUCKS!


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> BA Mondayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy SUCKS!



Totally agree....but I'll be celebrating Fender Friday on the water and not able to celebrate with you all.


----------



## BassAddict

Just to be clear I HAVE REVERSED MY POSITION ON MY HATRED OF FRIDAY!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Just to be clear I HAVE REVERSED MY POSITION ON MY HATRED OF FRIDAY!





Please stop posting annoying little man!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear I HAVE REVERSED MY POSITION ON MY HATRED OF FRIDAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop posting annoying little man!
Click to expand...

Ahab has bad gas......


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear I HAVE REVERSED MY POSITION ON MY HATRED OF FRIDAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop posting annoying little man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahab has bad gas......
Click to expand...


Maybe it's an Ethanol problem?


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop posting annoying little man!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahab has bad gas......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's an Ethanol problem?
Click to expand...

Most likely not enough, he should drink way more pure ethanol. That should fix his gas problem.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I keep drinking and drinking - no help there!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BA got a new vehicle


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> BA got a new vehicle



Doesn't surprise me one bit. I hope he keeps the top UP!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Just Saying


----------



## fool4fish1226

It happens


----------



## fender66

I might actually be too tired to fish. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am never too tired to fish
Suck it up buttercup


----------



## fender66

I won't be here tomorrow....you'll have to celebrate "Fender Friday" without me.

I will be celebrating though....on the water with a fishing pole in my hand.

Whatever you do....don't let Bass Addict celebrate. He's not allowed! [-X


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> I won't be here tomorrow....you'll have to celebrate "Fender Friday" without me.
> 
> I will be celebrating though....on the water with a fishing pole in my hand.
> 
> Whatever you do....don't let Bass Addict celebrate. He's not allowed! [-X


Tomorrow I will be on a train to Ahab pain which includes cold nights in a box & digging ditches then refilling them. I do not want to tell you what happens when I lose my spoon. I will not be celebrating anything till I'm back in my own bassy bed!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be here tomorrow....you'll have to celebrate "Fender Friday" without me.
> 
> I will be celebrating though....on the water with a fishing pole in my hand.
> 
> Whatever you do....don't let Bass Addict celebrate. He's not allowed! [-X
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will be on a train to Ahab pain which includes cold nights in a box & digging ditches then refilling them. I do not want to tell you what happens when I lose my spoon. I will not be celebrating anything till I'm back in my own bassy bed!
Click to expand...


Condolences to Ahab. [-o< 

What.......are you thinking??? :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab

BA smells funny


----------



## BassAddict

The bite was hot Ahab is not..........


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> The bite was hot Ahab is not..........



*YUCK!*


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bite was hot Ahab is not..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YUCK!*
Click to expand...

You should see it from my angle!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bite was hot Ahab is not..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YUCK!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should see it from my angle!
Click to expand...


Why would anyone even consider looking from your angle. Thanks, but no thanks. [-X


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *YUCK!*
> 
> 
> 
> You should see it from my angle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would anyone even consider looking from your angle. Thanks, but no thanks. [-X
Click to expand...

Fishing with Ahab comes with a mandatory side dish of masochism............


----------



## Jim

Its snowing here, ENOUGH ALREADY!



:LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

BassAddict cold!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Blues and Drum oh my


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

34 days until freedom.


----------



## fender66

Guess what today is......


----------



## Captain Ahab

No ba day


----------



## Jim

Like my new bike helmet?


----------



## KMixson

Jim said:


> Like my new bike helmet?



Love it. It makes you look more manly than in other photos. :LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

19 days until freedom (retirement).


----------



## Captain Ahab

S&MFISH said:


> 19 days until freedom (retirement).


Awesom e


----------



## fool4fish1226

S&MFISH said:


> 19 days until freedom (retirement).



on my count down too - could have left dec 18th 2014 - just seeing how long i can hang in there - plus my new boss is pretty cool - I try not to work more then 4 days a week :beer:


----------



## Jim

fool4fish1226 said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19 days until freedom (retirement).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my count down too - could have left dec 18th 2014 - just seeing how long i can hang in there - plus my new boss is pretty cool - I try not to work more then 4 days a week :beer:
Click to expand...


me too, even though I'm there 5 days per week. :LOL2: 



Hope the Boss sees this! :lol:


----------



## nlester

S&MFISH said:


> 19 days until freedom (retirement).



Best advice given to me when I retired, learn to say NO. If you don't you'll soon be busier than when you were working.


----------



## nlester

After 3 years of drought, the CORE is busy trying to control the flooding and some boat ramps that were high and dry forever during the drought, are closed because of high water. The difference is that in a few weeks the water level will be down but it took years for the lakes to rise.


----------



## BassAddict

I picked up A HABit I need to kick.......


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19 days until freedom (retirement).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my count down too - could have left dec 18th 2014 - just seeing how long i can hang in there - plus my new boss is pretty cool - I try not to work more then 4 days a week :beer:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me too, even though I'm there 5 days per week. :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the Boss sees this! :lol:
Click to expand...



I've been counting down for nearly 10 years now. about 5 or 6 years to go...depending on how much college costs. Next year will be our first year paying for college.


----------



## BassAddict

<------- will dig fleas for food & hugs!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fleas


----------



## BassAddict

What's better than Fender Friday? 

An Ahab free Fender Friday!!!!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> What's better than Fender Friday?
> 
> An Ahab free Fender Friday!!!!



*Partay!*


----------



## Captain Ahab

Free ?


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> Free ?


Ahab-less.............. 
You ruined it


----------



## Captain Ahab

Striped bass for dinner tonight!


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Striped bass for dinner tonight!



Whew.....I had to re-read that 2 times.

I thought you were inviting BA over for dinner in his prison clothes again.....but you said Bass.


----------



## BassAddict

Bass for BA?


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> Bass for BA?


Night In the Box


----------



## BassAddict

Welcome to another fabulous Fender Friday!!!!


----------



## panFried

BassAddict said:


> Welcome to another fabulous Fender Friday!!!!


Man I've been away for a while! Since when did you start embracing Fender Friday. I thought it was all about the miserable Monday's for you [emoji16]


----------



## BassAddict

panFried said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to another fabulous Fender Friday!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Man I've been away for a while! Since when did you start embracing Fender Friday. I thought it was all about the miserable Monday's for you [emoji16]
Click to expand...

Since I've realized an Ahab-less Fender Friday is soooooooo much better than a Ahab filled BassAddict Monday!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

All hail Ahab!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Happy Monday ban the BassAddict


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Today was the first day of the rest of my life. And it felt good not to HAVE to get up and go to work today. I think I'm going to like this. Everyone says I'll be bored and going back to work before I know it. I definitely will prove them wrong. Updates later.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Today was the first day of the rest of my life. And it felt good not to HAVE to get up and go to work today. I think I'm going to like this. Everyone says I'll be bored and going back to work before I know it. I definitely will prove them wrong. Updates later.




Congrats Steve...may you have and enjoy many years of retirement.


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> Congrats Steve...may you have and enjoy many years of retirement.


DITTO!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Thanks Gentlemen. It's been 2days now,I'm bored. I think I'll go fishing.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I would not have stopped fishing! Plan a few trips - try some new water - do it while you can because nothing lasts forever


You want to fish the deep blue let me know


----------



## fender66

> You want to fish the deep blue let me know



I hope you're not talking about BA's toilet! :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> You want to fish the deep blue let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're not talking about BA's toilet! :roll:
Click to expand...



Nope - that is deep brown!


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to fish the deep blue let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're not talking about BA's toilet! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope - that is deep brown!
Click to expand...

It's blue 1 day of the week!


----------



## BassAddict

Fender on his way to work!!!


----------



## fender66

BassAddict said:


> Fender on his way to work!!!



That would be so true...IF I went to work on Friday. The last 2 weekends I've been going fishing on Friday, Saturday and Sunday! 8)


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fender on his way to work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be so true...IF I went to work on Friday. The last 2 weekends I've been going fishing on Friday, Saturday and Sunday! 8)
Click to expand...

So is this you you today?


----------



## fender66

> So is this you you today?



Lost a contact this weekend. Put glasses on him and you've got it right.


----------



## panFried

IM TIRED OF ALL THIS RAIN!


----------



## ChrisBoat

I wish it would rain here.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Still raining!


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Still raining!



Next day of sunshine is scheduled for Sunday Steve. I drove my boat to work today on the interstate. I think people were jealous. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still raining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next day of sunshine is scheduled for Sunday Steve. I drove my boat to work today on the interstate. I think people were jealous. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still raining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next day of sunshine is scheduled for Sunday Steve. I drove my boat to work today on the interstate. I think people were jealous. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


My new rig for cutting the grass.....


----------



## WaterWaif

She said the bench seats were too hard to sit on.


----------



## fender66

I'm NOT happy that youtube has figured out a way around my adblock. C'mon adblock people.....get up to speed...I DON'T want to see advertisements before videos!

Just sayin'


----------



## Captain Ahab

You want some Cheese with that wine Fender?


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> You want some Cheese with that wine Fender?



Yes please. :roll:


----------



## Captain Ahab




----------



## bobberboy

Every day is cheese day


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


>



Now I want some wine with my cheese.

And.....

*Happy Fender Day!
*


----------



## fender66

*OH...IT'S ALSO JIM'S BIRTHDAY TODAY.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIM!*


----------



## Captain Ahab

Birthday beard?


----------



## bobberboy

I was going to go fishing this weekend but forgot it is the 4th. I'm not getting anywhere near the lakes. In my town about half the population will be leaving for "up north" by about noon tomorrow. It will take an hour just to get to the freeway and another to get out of town. Anyway, I'm gonna sneak out tomorrow early before all the madness begins with the kayak but it won't be safe on any lake till Tuesday. Maybe Wednesday.


----------



## Jim

Mondays......blah! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Mondays......blah! :LOL2:



It's BA's fault.


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman

I just spent (Wasted!) some time reading several pages of posts in this thread. All I can say is you people are weird (excluding Jim, moderators, and myself, of course)! :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

Stubborn Dutchman said:


> I just spent (Wasted!) some time reading several pages of posts in this thread. All I can say is you people are weird (excluding Jim, moderators, and myself, of course)! :mrgreen:



That's BA's fault too! :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

Guess what tomorrow is......

*Fender Friday!* Whoop whoop!


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman

fender66 said:


> Guess what tomorrow is......
> 
> *Fender Friday!* Whoop whoop!



Couldn't even wait until it arrived? What's so darn special? :roll: 

Don


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Another lovely day in the neighborhood.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Another lovely day in the neighborhood.



Rain was supposed to be gone yesterday, but still very grey and wet outside. Wish I could get the salary of a meteorologist and go to work and make guesses all day. :mrgreen:


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman

fender66 said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another lovely day in the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain was supposed to be gone yesterday, but still very grey and wet outside. Wish I could get the salary of a meteorologist and go to work and make guesses all day. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Hey, you never answered my question! What is so special about your Fridays? :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

Stubborn Dutchman said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another lovely day in the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain was supposed to be gone yesterday, but still very grey and wet outside. Wish I could get the salary of a meteorologist and go to work and make guesses all day. :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you never answered my question! What is so special about your Fridays? :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Everything, if it's a Fender Friday! And, we're in luck......today is another one. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

Torn pecs, torn rotators, cortisone shots, trigger point injections. All crap, nothing helps. I hate needles, I hate pills so I don't take them. Ok I'm done! Let's go fishing.


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Torn pecs, torn rotators, cortisone shots, trigger point injections. All crap, nothing helps. I hate needles, I hate pills so I don't take them. Ok I'm done! Let's go fishing.



Oh...I'm all over the fishing part. But the rest...you can keep.


----------



## Jim

Besides the daily trivia failure, Today is going to be a great day because I said so! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Besides the daily trivia failure, Today is going to be a great day because I said so! :LOL2:



And because I leaned today that I'm CANCER FREE. 10 year present to me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

First day back to work after the holidays, and I have a pounding headache.

Fantastic! :roll:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> First day back to work after the holidays, and I have a pounding headache.
> 
> Fantastic! :roll:



Welcome to 2016. Just know you're not alone my friend.


----------



## fender66

IT'S FENDER FRIDAY.....HOPE YOU FIND HAPPINESS TODAY!


----------



## Jim

Coming up for air! I thought the work load was going to lighten up come the new year. First month almost over and work is crazy.


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Coming up for air! I thought the work load was going to lighten up come the new year. First month almost over and work is crazy.



I'm betting you have ice on top of the water like I do. Only makes it harder to surface when coming up for air.

Hang in there.....spring is on it's way.


----------



## Jim

I'm not complaining, but the work load keeps on piling up and it seems nothing is getting done(completed). :lol:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Dang rain - well i guess its better than snow


----------



## Wyatt

Here in North Nashville, we got pounded with snow today. I'm measuring around 8" all over the yard with snow drifts close to double that. My dogs are loving it!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Someone give Jim a winning lotto ticket so he stops whining


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Someone give Jim a winning lotto ticket so he stops whining



Give one to me too. I'll stop everything.


----------



## HANGEYE

When I grow up, I want to be me. Life is good.


----------



## fender66

Happy FENDER DAY!

Everyone CELEBRATE....except BA. He should just sit in the corner.


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Happy FENDER DAY!
> 
> Everyone CELEBRATE....except BA. He should just sit in the corner.




Hi FENDER!


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy FENDER DAY!
> 
> Everyone CELEBRATE....except BA. He should just sit in the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi FENDER!
Click to expand...


Hi Captain.....guess what day it is? It's BA Monday.


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy FENDER DAY!
> 
> Everyone CELEBRATE....except BA. He should just sit in the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi FENDER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Captain.....guess what day it is? It's BA Monday.
Click to expand...

[youtube]YnWc1ZnkzQg[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab

BA is a cranky little man Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh [-X [-X


----------



## fender66

*BRING ON SPRING!
*
*I'm DONE with this cold stuff!*

Oh...and happy Fender Day!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Ready for BassAddict Monay


It is supposed to snow here today


I need to go fishing

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHGHHGGHHGHGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Ready for BassAddict Monay
> 
> 
> It is supposed to snow here today
> 
> 
> I need to go fishing
> 
> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHGHHGGHHGHGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



Just returned from a one day tournament with my daughter. The one was so bad you couldn't cast in ani direction. She caught a 4/lb LM about 45/minutes before the end of the day which h have us 9th place out of 36 boats. I caught nothing. Rough day but had fun with my daughter.


----------



## Jim

The Weekend is here, finally.


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> The Weekend is here, finally.



But...it's BA Monday again today. #-o


----------



## WaterWaif

[youtube]Re72di5phM0[/youtube]


----------



## Jim

:LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Come on WEEKEND! :? 

(and I'm not even fishing it)


----------



## AllOutdoors

Good day fishing.





Good scenery.




Bald eagle.




And plenty of these little guys.


----------



## Jim

One day closer to the weekend!

This weekend every year is my favorite weekend. 

This weekend we celebrate Greek Easter. If you know any Greek's(you know, the ones that own pizza shops :LOL2: ) Greek Easter is the biggest "Holiday".

Traditionally we roast a whole lamb on a rotisserie. Can't wait!


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> One day closer to the weekend!
> 
> This weekend every year is my favorite weekend.
> 
> This weekend we celebrate Greek Easter. If you know any Greek's(you know, the ones that own pizza shops :LOL2: ) Greek Easter is the biggest "Holiday".
> 
> Traditionally we roast a whole lamb on a rotisserie. Can't wait!



I must have misplaced my invite. Please send another. :mrgreen:


----------



## WaterWaif

Hmmm, lamb on pizza. :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> One day closer to the weekend!
> 
> This weekend every year is my favorite weekend.
> 
> This weekend we celebrate Greek Easter. If you know any Greek's(you know, the ones that own pizza shops :LOL2: ) Greek Easter is the biggest "Holiday".
> 
> Traditionally we roast a whole lamb on a rotisserie. Can't wait!





I am on my way! Thanks Jim


----------



## Basstrackertx17

*VACATION VACATION VACATION*

Few small projects and lots of fishing in between....

:fishing2: 

Ye Haaaaaa


----------



## KMixson

I just got home today from a vacation. My girlfriend and I went to Cherokee NC, Gatlinburg Tn and Pigeon Forge Tn. We had a lot of fun. It was kind of cool and damp but not too bad. Coming back through the Great Smokey Mountain National Park Friday there was still snow on the ground that had fallen in the upper elevations the previous night or two. We saw a about a dozen turkeys going through there Tuesday and we saw about half dozen coming back Friday. We also saw six elk coming back Friday. Her favorite thing was the aquarium in Gatlinburg and my favorite thing was seeing the hills. I love mountains so that is what I crave. When I was young I used to think that these were "Mountains" but after my stint at driving trucks for twenty years and seeing the "Rockies" and the "Grand Tetons" the mountains on the east coast just seem like a bump in the road to me.


----------



## fender66

KMixson said:


> I just got home today from a vacation. My girlfriend and I went to Cherokee NC, Gatlinburg Tn and Pigeon Forge Tn. We had a lot of fun. It was kind of cool and damp but not too bad. Coming back through the Great Smokey Mountain National Park Friday there was still snow on the ground that had fallen in the upper elevations the previous night or two. We saw a about a dozen turkeys going through there Tuesday and we saw about half dozen coming back Friday. We also saw six elk coming back Friday. Her favorite thing was the aquarium in Gatlinburg and my favorite thing was seeing the hills. I love mountains so that is what I crave. When I was young I used to think that these were "Mountains" but after my stint at driving trucks for twenty years and seeing the "Rockies" and the "Grand Tetons" the mountains on the east coast just seem like a bump in the road to me.



Sounds like a great trip to me. I've been there several years ago and can attest that it's beautiful area.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Happy Mother's day you MOTHERs!


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Happy Mother's day you MOTHERs!



Sticks and stones may break my bones

But when the dinner bell rings...I'm hungry.


----------



## Captain Ahab

How long to Friday Fender?


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> How long to Friday Fender?



For me....Friday will come a day early this week. I'm heading to Table Rock Lake for the weekend!

The SAD thing is...right after the weekend comes BA Monday! :roll:


----------



## fender66

Better watch your back!


----------



## WaterWaif

fender66 said:


> Better watch your back!



It is Weds. Not Tues. So I missed an appointment.
Let's see....tomorrow will be.......Thurs. Yeah that's it.
What's Thurs. again? :roll:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

WaterWaif said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better watch your back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Weds. Not Tues. So I missed an appointment.
> Let's see....tomorrow will be.......Thurs. Yeah that's it.
> What's Thurs. again? :roll:
Click to expand...




Fender Friday Eve.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> WaterWaif said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better watch your back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Weds. Not Tues. So I missed an appointment.
> Let's see....tomorrow will be.......Thurs. Yeah that's it.
> What's Thurs. again? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Friday Eve.
Click to expand...


----------



## fender66

It's Fender Friday and a long weekend (for most)! Let's celebrate!


----------



## Jim

Why can't we just skip to Tuesdays after a Weekend? Or better yet, make Monday part of the weekend. :lol:


----------



## KMixson

Jim said:


> Why can't we just skip to Tuesdays after a Weekend? Or better yet, make Monday part of the weekend. :lol:



Make Monday a part of the weekend, that would cure a lot of ills. I like it.


----------



## Jim

KMixson said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we just skip to Tuesdays after a Weekend? Or better yet, make Monday part of the weekend. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Monday a part of the weekend, that would cure a lot of ills. I like it.
Click to expand...


When I become President, That will be the first thing I do. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Why can't we just skip to Tuesdays after a Weekend? Or better yet, make Monday part of the weekend. :lol:



I'd be ALL OVER THIS IDEA!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Monday is part of my weekend


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

So is Friday


----------



## Johnny

when you turn 70 and fully retired, EVERY day is Friday !!!


----------



## Jim

When your up to your eyeballs in bills and have 3 kids, every day is a work day. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Sad, but true. Putting 2 kids through college at the same time is killing my weekend buzz.


----------



## Jim

fender66 said:


> Sad, but true. Putting 2 kids through college at the same time is killing my weekend buzz.



Mine aren't old enough yet, 3 more years until that pain starts. :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> Sad, but true. Putting 2 kids through college at the same time is killing my weekend buzz.


 [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## Captain Ahab

Who fished this past weekend?


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> Who fished this past weekend?



*Hell's Yeah I fished!*

Fished a 24 boat tourney at Pomme de Terre. 

Finished 4th after bringing in just under 21 lbs on day two.

Here's a 4 1/2 lber. The only pic we took.


----------



## Jim

nice job!


----------



## LDUBS

This morning, which according to everyone is the same as the weekend


----------

